# ROFR Thread Jan to March 2022 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
*July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
*Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
*January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*
*April 2021- June 2021 ROFR List*
*July 2021- Sept 2021 ROFR List*
*Oct 2021- Dec 2021 ROFR List*

Quote Reply


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

*Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*



Swaysui---$130-$22700-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 9/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/20, passed 1/3

Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/8, passed 1/4

Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/12

Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13

Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14

mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/14

Hudakjr---$147-$15900-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14

BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 10/21, 450/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17

jlong06 (seller)---$156-$8791-50-AKV-Aug-4/21, 44/22, 50/23- sent 1/4, passed 1/18

disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19

Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19

Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9, passed 1/25

CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26

Kristina Carson---$135-$23609-160-AKV-Dec-30/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/13, passed 1/31

Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13, passed 2/2

Keirabella2012(Seller)---$152-$8466-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 41/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/9

Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11

Lee Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15

mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/22

Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1, passed 2/23

John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1, passed 2/24

MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24

Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/7

Happygigi---$150-$16118-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7

halldy69---$137-$15789-110-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 110/23- sent 2/3, passed 3/7

MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/10

Mkramer1121---$134-$23547-160-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 172/22, 148/23-International seller- sent 2/18, passed 3/12

LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23


*AUL:*


Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13

smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31, passed 1/14

Bigorsmall---$115-$319485-250-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26

Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28, passed 3/3

HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10, passed 3/7

JC1984---$133-$12526-85-AUL-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 85/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15

HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22

kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/22


*BCV:*

bdoleary---$155-$24764-150-BCV-Aug-150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Closing Costs split- sent 1/19, passed 2/3


DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7

dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-593/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15

JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-0/21, 500/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31, passed 2/23

buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/3


Cleeevus---$155-$33150-210-BCV-Oct-0/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 2/10, passed 3/15

PoppyJ---$172-$14144-75-BCV-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/2, passed 3/24

*BLT:*


JETSDAD (Seller)---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23-International Seller- sent 12/8, passed 1/4

jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/10

Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10

lgalexander---$169-$37853-210-BLT-Feb-420/21, 210/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 1/4, passed 1/14

ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18

itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20

Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26

Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 1/19, passed 2/4

SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7

Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17

Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17

MouseFan Down Under---$174-$29842-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 160/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/2

achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/9

Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15, passed 3/11

Jgc014---$161-$17394-100-BLT-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23-International- sent 2/22, passed 3/15


*BWV:*

Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19

Mushu90---$175-$5212-25-BWV-Jun-0/21, 48/22, 25/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/14

tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/14

TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/18

suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7

sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/8

minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/10

vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11

Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25, passed 3/17

Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22


*HH:*


havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8, passed 1/3

birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3

jenne---$99-$7489-70-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 70/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/15


*OKW:*

Snowy82---$129-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15



*OKW EXTENDED:*


Jgc014---$135-$7712-50-OKW(E)-Jun-46/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26

havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12, passed 1/31

ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 177/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7

Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2

Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7

taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17


*PVB:*


PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2, passed 1/5

Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10

Kona Kouple---$158-$34098-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 106/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/17, passed 1/10

MarcW83---$160-$28889-175-PVB-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 175/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/11

perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11

Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13

xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19

jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20

Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1

Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2

2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18

Drea'sADisneyVillain---$185-$23924-125-PVB-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 1/28, passed 2/18

MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/18

thank_the_phoenicians88---$175-$31500-175-PVB-Dec-0/20, 212/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/21

broadmoorglen---$165-$34846-200-PVB-Feb-0/21, 116/22, 200/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/23

CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7

Nicole6888---$165-$25559-150-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 87/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 2/15, passed 3/11


ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22

Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/22

Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3, passed 3/23

RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2, passed 3/24

jscopes---$162-$10704-60-PVB-Sep-45/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 3/7, passed 3/27

taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16, passed 3/29


*RIV:*


divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26

Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/27


*SSR:*


smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7, passed 1/3

momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sep-160/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 12/7, passed 1/11

labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14

Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/17

Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/18

rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2

Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8

nick_will-$120-$8600-80-SSR-Oct-30/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9

Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25, passed 2/9

mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/11

Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-200/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 2/4, passed 2/27

Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/12

john7994---$125-$21996-160-SSR-Feb-160/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/3, passed 3/23

Klinger13---$142-$19222-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8, passed 3/29



*VGC:*


VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11

birchtree95---$285-$46592-160-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 199/23-Delay Closing 9/19/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/23

celesta---$289-$29609-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/11

dlam32---$280-$46715-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/14

asunutgirl---$310-$21780-68-VGC-Mar-68/21, 68/22, 68/23, 68/24- sent 2/23, passed 3/17

fabricmage---$304-$29364-92-VGC-Mar-0/21, 184/22, 92/23, 92/24- sent 2/24, passed 3/17

DVChris---$270-$45097-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/24


*VGF:*


TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10, passed 1/5

eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14

Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27

hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/3

Lottiesmommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22, passed 2/10

Matty B13---$185-$33551-170-VGF-Feb-0/21, 340/22, 170/23, 170/24- sent 2/11, passed 3/7

pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6, passed 3/28

MinnieSueB---$170-$17000-100-VGF-Jun-0/20, 91/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/4, passed 3/28


*WL/ BRV:*


4vrdreamin---$121-$33098-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-International seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/12

DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/13

Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14

asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26

Sydney2020---$125-$27429-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/16

clarker99---$124-$20482-150-BRV@WL-Oct-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/11


*WL/ CCV:*


WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5

birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10

DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21, passed 1/17

Kreif12---$162-$26174-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 82/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/17

DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18

Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20

KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25

Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27

DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2

ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23-Delayed Close in May- sent 1/20, passed 2/8

John Gry---$175-$30884-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24

John Gry---$165-$23263-130-CCV@WL-Dec-138/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/7, passed 2/28

racho---$170-$34744-200-CCV@WL-Dec-374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23


*VB:*


mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9

ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15

MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7


*WAITING 




AKV:*




jfsag123---$140-$18430-120-AKV-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23- sent 2/20

Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11

Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14

Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20

larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20

Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21

CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27

Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28

UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29



*AUL:*


CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29

CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1

JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9


*BCV:*


DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2

dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16

dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16

kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18

Redheadprincess---$150-$32506-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25


*BLT:*


CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1

achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11

Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1

rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3

shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10

Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10

Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10

bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11

Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15

MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22

rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27


*BWV:*


BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17

Hoppy-tn---$140-$38826-250-BWV-Dec-84/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 2/18

Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25

msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11

ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11

hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18

MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20

CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24

NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller pays 1/2 closing- sent 3/25

*HH:*



hammer1995---$85-$5120-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 21/22- sent 1/20

jenne---$99-$7489-70-HHI-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 70/23, 70/24- sent 2/22

ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8


*OKW:*



Heynowirv---$131-$7468-50-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 47/22, 50/23- sent 2/23

BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9

Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11

JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29

Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30


*OKW EXTENDED:*


DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW(E)-Apr-1/21,191/22, 110/23- sent 1/21

Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10

mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14

Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18



*PVB:*



StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- International Seller- sent 1/12

Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1

CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9

taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9

christophles---$155-$33034-200-PVB-Aug-0/21, 163/22, 247/23-seller pay MF22 used- sent 3/15

ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16

Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21

zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18



*RIV:





SSR:*


Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29

Kaetau---$130-$22822-160-SSR-Oct-104/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/12

Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22

MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15


Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16

davidl81(Seller)---$129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21


sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24

Sandisw (seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23-Buyer pays MF '22- sent 3/8

Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8

Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9

Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15

CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18

kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18

mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21

MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23

Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24

DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25

larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25

MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25

christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28

Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30




*VGC:*

Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14


*VGF:*



AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24

jacec---$186-$19886-100-VGF-Dec-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/10

Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17

RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21


*WL/ BRV:*




huskerfanatic7(Seller)---$138-$11751-75-BRV@WL-Dec-18/21, 74/22, 75/23- sent 1/12

John Gry---$116-$49412-400-BRV@WL-Apr-0/21, 231/22, 400/23- sent 1/25

Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11

jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24


*WL/ CCV:*


Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11

Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15

hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9

hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14

mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14

hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16




*VB:*


Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15

brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28


*TAKEN 



AKV:*


disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1

Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28, taken 2/16

Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/16

bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29, taken 2/17

sipnride---$125-$14034-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 12/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/23

UbieTinkingMon---$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 138/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/15

UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7, taken 3/25

GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$133-$28911-200-AKV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/8, taken 3/30


*AUL:



BCV:*


GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14

Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14

buzzrelly---$158-$31600-200-BCV-Apr-0/21, 347/22, 200/23- sent 1/13, taken 1/27

thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28


Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4

Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4

Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3

kenito(Seller)---$170-$29750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11

Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7, taken 3/30


*BLT:*

Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28

shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9

Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17

Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/18

Cr8tive---$162-$26749-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 2/25, taken 3/22

rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23




*BWV:*


chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, taken 1/28

suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13, taken 2/4

Hoppy-tn---$130-$28460-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 180/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, taken 2/17

Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23

CDKG---$144-$23516-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/6, taken 2/23

1sttimelongtime---$143-$28600-200-BWV-Mar- 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/10, taken 3/4

BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/10

msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10

NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18

MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18

pinballj---$145-$16336-100-BWV-Dec-55/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/23, taken 3/22

JZ_LBNY---$140-$22902-150-BWV-Feb-139/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/3, taken 3/22

CDKG---$149-$24181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22

*HH:*

Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF'21- sent 1/28- taken 2/18

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$73-$19170-250-HH-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/9


*OKW:*


snowy82---$127-$21109-150-OKW-Oct-150/150,150/150,150/150, sent 1/28, taken 2/16

taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/16

StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/25

birchtree95---$104-$25893-230-OKW-Aug-0/21, 144/22, 230/23- sent 2/13, taken 3/7

Calismic---$108-$24840-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23 - sent 2/8, taken 3/7

Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/3, taken 3/9

BeachClub2014---$108-$16792-150-OKW-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/6, taken 3/28


*OKW EXTENDED:*

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, taken 1/10

mom2alix---$120-$14929-110-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/11


*PVB:





SSR:*

DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21

Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4

Cleeevus(Seller)---$120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10

jrr4885---$132-$14460-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17

Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17

Markmyboy---$136-$18696-124-SSR-Dec-124/21, 124/22, 124/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/23

DreamingofDVC---$128-$55311-400-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 746/22, 400/23- sent 2/4, taken 2/23

Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9, taken 3/3

BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11, taken 3/7

Jrr4885---$130-$15578-115-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 57/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/8

brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16, taken 3/9

RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, taken 3/11

mousehouse23---$128-$21113-150-SSR-Sep-129/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17

MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15, taken 3/17

MnDisGirl---$120-$25548-200-SSR-Feb-115/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/26, taken 3/16

DreamingofDVC---$125-$40738-300-SSR-Sep-0/20, 264/21, 460/22, 300/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22

LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4, taken 3/30



*VGC:




VGF:




WL/ BRV:*


Harmon54---$118-$19755-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 256/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/14, taken 3/6

*WL/ CCV:*


Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27

hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22, taken 2/23

Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15, taken 3/9

Pens Fan---$160-$28743-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 88/22, 175/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/7, taken 3/29


*VB:*


DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30

Guess I'll move this over here...


----------



## smmora

smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31

Addonitis ... my 1st one is still in ROFR

I did put wrong price on it - this is corrected 
smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7


----------



## mattpeto

mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29


----------



## Lorana

smmora said:


> smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31


Oh, I’m so jealous!!  Where did you find this?


----------



## Flynn's Gal

smmora said:


> smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31
> 
> Addonitis ... my 1st one is still in ROFR
> 
> I did put wrong price on it - this is corrected
> smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7


Oh, I'm glad I didn't see this one until here. A Sept, small contract with subsidized dues would've been too tempting for me. Great find!


----------



## Ginamarie

Happy new year ROFR friends! Hoping I’ll be back on this thread again in 2022 (BLT calling my name).


----------



## lovethesun12

Happy New Year! Optimistic this will be my return to WDW year =)

If my trip does go ahead looking for either VGF, BLT or poly. Still have a few months to decide.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Happy new year ROFR friends! Hoping I’ll be back on this thread again in 2022 (BLT calling my name).


It’s a great time to buy BLT. Wish I had waited


----------



## perchy

smmora said:


> Addonitis ... my 1st one is still in ROFR



Ooo! I’ve done this. Addonitis is not just for DVC owners! Happens to offerers too. 

NEWBIES, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


----------



## pianomanzano

Ginamarie said:


> Happy new year ROFR friends! Hoping I’ll be back on this thread again in 2022 (BLT calling my name).


There’s a good loaded 150 pt BLT listing out there right now, I’m tempted but need to finish paying off the points we just added direct!


----------



## DisNerd1984

pianomanzano said:


> There’s a good loaded 150 pt BLT listing out there right now, I’m tempted but need to finish paying off the points we just added direct!


We really liked BLT but opted to put in for Copper Creek resale instead. We enjoy the aesthetics. And unless it’s a year where we are doing two studios or a two bedroom, it is usually just 2 of us so size doesn’t worry me.


----------



## swaysui

I've been waiting on a ROFR since Nov 22.  It's getting painful.


----------



## Kona Kouple

swaysui said:


> I've been waiting on a ROFR since Nov 22.  It's getting painful.


Ouch! I’m so sorry, hopefully you will hear soon.


----------



## motherof5

Kona Kouple said:


> Ouch! I’m so sorry, hopefully you will hear soon.


hopefully you got good news by now.


----------



## motherof5

perchy said:


> Ooo! I’ve done this. Addonitis is not just for DVC owners! Happens to offerers too.
> 
> NEWBIES, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


I did this years ago and had 3 bought at same time


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> There’s a good loaded 150 pt BLT listing out there right now, I’m tempted but need to finish paying off the points we just added direct!


I’ve been eyeing the 160 point contract with the international seller. I don’t really need loaded points right now - I’d rather have the lower prices and less reimbursement of dues.

I need to wait a little longer though- we are still building up our savings after buying our last contract. Lol.


----------



## DonMacGregor

swaysui said:


> I've been waiting on a ROFR since Nov 22.  It's getting painful.


I'd be calling my broker. The ROFR thread ending last month showed contracts submitted up through the first week of December (12/8) were clearing ROFR the last week of the month (12/28-12/30). The email may have been lost in the holiday shuffle.


----------



## smmora

smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7, passed 1/3


----------



## gregskellington

Good luck new year ROFR-ers!


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16

POSTING AS SELLER- Agreed to pay Closing up to $705 with reduced commission of 8%


----------



## swaysui

DonMacGregor said:


> I'd be calling my broker. The ROFR thread ending last month showed contracts submitted up through the first week of December (12/8) were clearing ROFR the last week of the month (12/28-12/30). The email may have been lost in the holiday shuffle.


Yeah I've been bugging him for about 2 weeks now.  He told me 5 min ago that we PASSED!


----------



## havertown

staying at HHI holidays of 2022 if we close early enough, or summer 2023 if not.  otherwise, happy to stay at SSR or OKW and some VB mixed in.  this contract was priced right imho and happy to see it get waived

havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8/2021, passed 1/3/2022


----------



## swaysui

Swaysui---$130-$22700-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 9/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/20, passed 1/3


----------



## Riley Germanis

Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, still new to the boards.


----------



## disney_lover_UK

disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1 
Happy new year eh! Currently looking for another contract


----------



## jcardin3

jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

All I can say is that I am glad the website is having issues for me today because addonitis is hitting hard and its keeping me from being able to request add on points direct.... still waiting on ROFR on 2 resale contracts and I probably have no business adding on more than those.  I hope more people hear back on ROFRs this week!


----------



## disney_lover_UK

disney_lover_UK said:


> disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1
> Happy new year eh! Currently looking for another contract


Update! We’ve had an offer accepted on another contract! Will post the info once it’s sent to Disney for ROFR


----------



## TinkAgainU

Sorry about your AKV being taken ... good luck on the new one!  I'm still waiting (not overdue) on a VGF in ROFR.  One of those where, after hearing a ton of pro-cons of waiting for VGF2 pricing /  come out, not sure if it getting taken would be a blessing or a curse at this point.  But the stress of waiting certainly makes those "instant gratification" direct sales look more enticing.


----------



## disney_lover_UK

TinkAgainU said:


> Sorry about your AKV being taken ... good luck on the new one!  I'm still waiting (not overdue) on a VGF in ROFR.  One of those where, after hearing a ton of pro-cons of waiting for VGF2 pricing /  come out, not sure if it getting taken would be a blessing or a curse at this point.  But the stress of waiting certainly makes those "instant gratification" direct sales look more enticing.


Crossing everything for you!


----------



## JETSDAD

I'm the seller on this one...no surprise that it passed as I'm International .

JETSDAD---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23-International Seller- sent 12/8, passed 1/4


----------



## Chia1974

StacyLovesDisney said:


> All I can say is that I am glad the website is having issues for me today because addonitis is hitting hard and its keeping me from being able to request add on points direct.... still waiting on ROFR on 2 resale contracts and I probably have no business adding on more than those.  I hope more people hear back on ROFRs this week!


I still check everyday after buying 6 (1 direct) last year. Waiting for VGF2 price at the meantime.  Maybe I can sell one and buy another. Lol


----------



## shand32783

Besides the obvious, when you see "international seller" what does it do to the contract? So confused here. How do you know that it's an international seller or is it disclosed during the transaction? Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

shand32783 said:


> Besides the obvious, when you see "international seller" what does it do to the contract? So confused here. How do you know that it's an international seller or is it disclosed during the transaction? Thanks!


It's usually posted on the listing.  It can take a bit longer to close depending on the location of the seller.  The title company just has to withhold funds for tax purposes and if that for some reason didn't occur then I believe the IRS would go to the buyer to get their money.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Riley Germanis said:


> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22
> 
> Sorry if this is in the wrong place, still new to the boards.


Yay - fun to watch you go through the process!  Check out the Closing Time thread as well.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-edition.3836891/page-43


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2, passed 1/5


----------



## Pooh12863

Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 1/5


----------



## TinkAgainU

Passed!!! Yikes!!! Hooray?  My first DVC 

TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10, passed 1/5


----------



## perchy

swaysui said:


> I've been waiting on a ROFR since Nov 22.  It's getting painful.



So mine from 11/30 is still out there. I emailed last night and was told this morning that Disney requested another from from the seller. 

Not that I'm in any large rush because I'm trying to scrape together the funds to pay cash vs. finance and an extra pay check makes all the difference. (And this is my third contract offered on before closing either of my other two because ADDONITIS.....) 

Any ideas what this could be? It's Poly at $160 pp, so I really didn't think they'd want to take it. I didn't think it was an international seller. I asked the broker too. But weird. 

For the topic of addonitis: this is me, who started out with a ROFRed 25 points at OKW. With this Poly contract, I'll have 160 points across three home resorts. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pkrieger2287




----------



## WxKristin

WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5

2nd try.  Now just to get it closed so we can bank those extra points and book our first trip!


----------



## DisNerd1984

WxKristin said:


> WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> 2nd try.  Now just to get it closed so we can bank those extra points and book our first trip!


I’m waiting on my copper creek and will be submitting a second one today or tomorrow


----------



## KVacc

DisNerd1984 said:


> I’m waiting on my copper creek and will be submitting a second one today or tomorrow





WxKristin said:


> WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5


What’s the chance all three of us get our CCV??


----------



## DisNerd1984

DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6


----------



## MickeyMice

pkrieger2287 said:


>


looks like ~50% of BCV contracts were taken in Nov/Dec after none were taken first 3 quarters 2021


----------



## disney_lover_UK

Here we go again, previous contract was taken so crossing everything!

disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 1/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

no ROFR decisions today??? I just love seeing all the updates!


----------



## Chia1974

Addonitis strikes again! Selling my SSR to cure BWV addonitis.


chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> Addonitis strikes again! Selling my SSR to cure BWV addonitis.
> 
> 
> chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6


Hopefully that passes. I had a 100pt contract at $130pp taken in mid-Nov.


----------



## Cuzzi91

First time post but passed ROFL!
Cuzzi91---$126-$13200-100-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/1, passed 12/26.


----------



## shand32783

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6


I think I was 24 hours late on this. This one was around for about a month...correct?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

shand32783 said:


> I think I was 24 hours late on this. This one was around for about a month...correct?



Yes.  If I recall correctly, the site said it was listed for 2 months.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7

I couldn’t resist it!   it passes!


----------



## shand32783

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Yes.  If I recall correctly, the site said it was listed for 2 months.


Darn you! =) The last two I've tried to deal on have been old ones and both taken about 24 hours ahead of me. So you were able to have them pay all the fees? May I ask if you had to pay for the 2022 points?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

shand32783 said:


> Darn you! =) The last two I've tried to deal on have been old ones and both taken about 24 hours ahead of me. So you were able to have them pay all the fees? May I ask if you had to pay for the 2022 points?



They are paying for 2021 points, I takeover MFs starting in 2022.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> Hopefully that passes. I had a 100pt contract at $130pp taken in mid-Nov.


I think BWV prices are down a bit from $150-$160 a few month back.


----------



## Microbuns

Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/7


----------



## Cleeevus

Just realized I forgot to update on these two:

CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29, passed 12/20
CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1, passed 12/20

and adding this new one:
CLEEEVUS—(SELLER) $115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5

Is private sale relevant information? I feel like it might be because it essentially impacts the price per point I sold for. Anyway, both sales were done privately.


----------



## Tbella

Cleeevus said:


> Is private sale relevant information? I feel like it might be because it essentially impacts the price per point I sold for. Anyway, both sales were done privately.




Are there websites, facebook pages, etc. where one were to find private listings?


----------



## Sandisw

Tbella said:


> Are there websites, facebook pages, etc. where one were to find private listings?



Just know that even a private transaction…simply cuts out the broker…still goes through ROFR and has the same chance of being taken as any other.

Most sellers will go through a broker because it’s worth the fee to pay them to handle it all.


----------



## Cleeevus

Tbella said:


> Are there websites, facebook pages, etc. where one were to find private listings?


Not sure what I can mention here but yes, FB groups. and Sandi is right, it still goes through ROFR and has the same traditional timeline that all other contracts have, just without a broker


----------



## ITGirl50

itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## perchy

Cleeevus said:


> Just realized I forgot to update on these two:
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29, passed 12/20
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1, passed 12/20
> 
> and adding this new one:
> CLEEEVUS—(SELLER) $115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5
> 
> Is private sale relevant information? I feel like it might be because it essentially impacts the price per point I sold for. Anyway, both sales were done privately.



How do private sales work?

ETA: Like, how do buyers and sellers find each other and how complicated is the process without a broker?


----------



## Cleeevus

perchy said:


> How do private sales work?
> 
> ETA: Like, how do buyers and sellers find each other and how complicated is the process without a broker?


Facebook rental/sale groups. The process is almost the same as traditional route with a broker, the only difference being buyer and seller negotiate directly and sign contract prior to submitting to title company. Title company handles the rest of the process. It’s very easy.


----------



## DKZB

Anyone else here find it funny how incensed some brokers get when you make aggressive offers? I honestly don't care because I am willing to pay what I am willing to pay but I do find it interesting. I have always felt these brokers work more for the sellers than the buyers even though they are not supposed to. Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10


----------



## birchtree95

DKZB said:


> Anyone else here find it funny how incensed some brokers get when you make aggressive offers? I honestly don't care because I am willing to pay what I am willing to pay but I do find it interesting. I have always felt these brokers work more for the sellers than the buyers even though they are not supposed to. Does anyone else feel the same?


Not so much funny as frustrating. Just send on my offer, that's your job! 

They do seem to side with sellers a bit more. I suspect it's because it affects their commission.


----------



## DisNerd1984

birchtree95 said:


> birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10


getting close to my submit date on ccv. Hope I pass


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20- Taken 1/10/22


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

StacyLovesDisney said:


> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20- Taken 1/10/22



They took an OKW extended?  How strange.  Sorry that happened!


----------



## Tbella

DKZB said:


> Anyone else here find it funny how incensed some brokers get when you make aggressive offers? I honestly don't care because I am willing to pay what I am willing to pay but I do find it interesting. I have always felt these brokers work more for the sellers than the buyers even though they are not supposed to. Does anyone else feel the same?



Yes! I feel this as well. This is my first time going through this process. I have been dying to purchase DVC for the last decade (my husband was the hold out), and I have done much research. We decided to go resale for our first purchase. I made 4 offers with 4 different brokers. I based my offers on research done using these boards and other websites. I also looked at the latest ROFR data available. I had 2 offers excepted the same night offer was made. The other 2 brokers contacted me to tell me my offer was too low and to try to convince me to up my offer. Well, today at 9:32 am, I received an email from my broker congratulating me for passing ROFR. I guess my offer wasn't too low after all. I bid $157 a point on Bay Lake for 200 points and double points (banked from 2021) this year. 

I will use the form and input the information as soon as seller and I sign the documents. I am still a bit worried as I am not sure if seller can back out at this point. I won't be able to say which broker I went with because they are not on the approved list on these boards. However, I am not sure why since they have many listings and were super attentive and prompt through this whole process. I thought that brokers are supposed to produce all offers to seller. I don't feel as this is always the case. It seems that it isn't just Disney driving up the prices of resale but that some of the brokers are playing a role in this as well. They might be doing themselves a disservice in the long run. I was already thinking that if I didn't get this contract that I would just purchase a 200 point Animal Kingdom contract direct and save myself the hassle.


----------



## DisNerd1984

Tbella said:


> Yes! I feel this as well. This is my first time going through this process. I have been dying to purchase DVC for the last decade (my husband was the hold out), and I have done much research. We decided to go resale for our first purchase. I made 4 offers with 4 different brokers. I based my offers on research done using these boards and other websites. I also looked at the latest ROFR data available. I had 2 offers excepted the same night offer was made. The other 2 brokers contacted me to tell me my offer was too low and to try to convince me to up my offer. Well, today at 9:32 am, I received an email from my broker congratulating me for passing ROFR. I guess my offer wasn't too low after all. I bid $157 a point on Bay Lake for 200 points and double points (banked from 2021) this year.
> 
> I will use the form and input the information as soon as seller and I sign the documents. I am still a bit worried as I am not sure if seller can back out at this point. I won't be able to say which broker I went with because they are not on the approved list on these boards. However, I am not sure why since they have many listings and were super attentive and prompt through this whole process. I thought that brokers are supposed to produce all offers to seller. I don't feel as this is always the case. It seems that it isn't just Disney driving up the prices of resale but that some of the brokers are playing a role in this as well. They might be doing themselves a disservice in the long run. I was already thinking that if I didn't get this contract that I would just purchase a 200 point Animal Kingdom contract direct and save myself the hassle.


congrats. great price. Bay Lake would have been our choice but for wanting the theming at Copper Creek.


----------



## Brandon4Bama

Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10


----------



## MICKIMINI

DKZB said:


> Anyone else here find it funny how incensed some brokers get when you make aggressive offers? I honestly don't care because I am willing to pay what I am willing to pay but I do find it interesting. I have always felt these brokers work more for the sellers than the buyers even though they are not supposed to. Does anyone else feel the same?


Yes, and I'm thinking about putting in an offer with a broker that I've not worked with in years because of that...but it's the PERFECT contract LOL!  I expect to get lectured about what I don't know (26 years DVC)!


----------



## Karrman

Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16/21, passed 1/10/22


----------



## lovethesun12

MICKIMINI said:


> Yes, and I'm thinking about putting in an offer with a broker that I've not worked with in years because of that...but it's the PERFECT contract LOL!  I expect to get lectured about what I don't know (26 years DVC)!


I bet you'll soon get to tell us all about the "bidding war!!!" you're in!


----------



## Kona Kouple

Kona Kouple---$158-$34098-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 106/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/17, passed 1/10

Our first contract, we are so excited!!


----------



## jcardin3

Update:

jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/10


----------



## MICKIMINI

lovethesun12 said:


> I bet you'll soon get to tell us all about the "bidding war!!!" you're in!


Waiting for DH to get home from work so he can talk me out of it LOL!!


----------



## bigorsmall

Learned a lot from this forum and feel like I need to contribute to this community.

Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9

Bigorsmall---$115-$19484-150-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10


----------



## Cleeevus

DKZB said:


> Anyone else here find it funny how incensed some brokers get when you make aggressive offers? I honestly don't care because I am willing to pay what I am willing to pay but I do find it interesting. I have always felt these brokers work more for the sellers than the buyers even though they are not supposed to. Does anyone else feel the same?


Yep. I've made several offers through various brokers and I can always count on the same one or two  giving me a small lecture and their opinion of my offer prior to them actually presenting my offer to the seller.


----------



## princesscinderella

MICKIMINI said:


> Waiting for DH to get home from work so he can talk me out of it LOL!!


Or you can do what I did last week when I told my husband when he got home from work I bought another DVC contract  if it passes ROFR it was too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## MICKIMINI

princesscinderella said:


> Or you can do what I did last week when I told my husband when he got home from work I bought another DVC contract  if it passes ROFR it was too good of a deal to pass up.


Oh, I've done that LOL!  

Right now he's eating the turkey pie I made today complete with crumbled stuffing baked on top (frozen turkey from Christmas).  Nothing like homemade comfort food after a hard day at work to convince him to buy another DVC!


----------



## DonMacGregor

MICKIMINI said:


> Oh, I've done that LOL!
> 
> Right now he's eating the turkey pie I made today complete with crumbled stuffing baked on top (frozen turkey from Christmas).  Nothing like homemade comfort food after a hard day at work to convince him to buy another DVC!


Never underestimate the manipulative power of bribery.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

princesscinderella said:


> Or you can do what I did last week when I told my husband when he got home from work I bought another DVC contract  if it passes ROFR it was too good of a deal to pass up.


Congrats!!


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Cubbiefan1734---$136-$21,760-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 95/22, 160/23-subsidized dues-sent 1/11/22


----------



## Sandisw

birchtree95 said:


> Not so much funny as frustrating. Just send on my offer, that's your job!
> 
> They do seem to side with sellers a bit more. I suspect it's because it affects their commission.



Unless they were directed  by the seller not to, but should tell the buyer that.  I did that as a seller because I knew the lowest I would go, and told them not to bother if it was not at least at that amount.


----------



## Tbella

Sandisw said:


> Unless they were directed  by the seller not to, but should tell the buyer that.  I did that as a seller because I knew the lowest I would go, and told them not to bother if it was not at least at that amount.



That makes sense as I would not want my time wasted as well, but yes, tell the buyer that. What I don't like is when the brokers try to convince you that it won't get through ROFR. They don't know that. What Disney is buying back at what price is constantly changing. Seems like,, so far, that buyers are having better luck passing ROFR the last few weeks and I have seen some lower cost per point getting through.


----------



## Sandisw

Tbella said:


> That makes sense as I would not want my time wasted as well, but yes, tell the buyer that. What I don't like is when the brokers try to convince you that it won't get through ROFR. They don't know that. What Disney is buying back at what price is constantly changing. Seems like,, so far, that buyers are having better luck passing ROFR the last few weeks and I have seen some lower cost per point getting through.



I actually can understand why they say it. Many buyers out there are not as well versed as those of us on the boards..  I could see those that are not being upset if it gets taken and say they would had paid more if they had known.  Not all buyers want to start again. 

But, for me, I know my price and stuck to it.  So many here do the same! Lol


----------



## dvcwannabe6

$150 .. $23,752, 150 PVB- Feb 0/21, 86/22, 150/23,150/24, buyer and seller split ‘22 MF-  too good of a deal to pass up even though my 5th contract


----------



## MarcW83

MarcW83---$160-$28889-175-PVB-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 175/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/11


----------



## LadybugsMum

dvcwannabe6 said:


> $150 .. $23,752, 150 PVB- Feb 0/21, 86/22, 150/23,150/24, buyer and seller split ‘22 MF-  too good of a deal to pass up even though my 5th contract


You need to use the link in the first post to get the correct string. Good deal on Poly!


----------



## perchy

UPDATE:

perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11.


----------



## benedib99

perchy said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11.


Nice deal on Poly!!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sep-160/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 12/7, passed 1/11 

Yikes what have I started?? LOL


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> I actually can understand why they say it. Many buyers out there are not as well versed as those of us on the boards..  I could see those that are not being upset if it gets taken and say they would had paid more if they had known.  Not all buyers want to start again.
> 
> But, for me, I know my price and stuck to it.  So many here do the same! Lol



I find that more often than not it happens via email. When I get a broker on the phone I let them know I’m not their typically buyer. I know the market and am agressive with my offers and am OK getting a no for an answer or not passing ROFR but I know the price that I am willing to pay. When I say that, I find they typically know where I’m coming from and we can work together just fine.


----------



## TheWittyNP

birchtree95 said:


> Not so much funny as frustrating. Just send on my offer, that's your job!
> 
> They do seem to side with sellers a bit more. I suspect it's because it affects their commission.



Exactly! I was chastised and talked down to by a broker regarding my offer. I told them to present the offer or not and explained I didn’t need a lesson in how DVC works  they had the nerve to email me a few days after that trying to play nice and asking if I still wanted to present the offer. I declined. This would have been our first contract and was a very reputable company. We tried a second time on a different contract and actually got them to present the offer which was accepted. We waited well over a week for the contract which they said would be emailed that day. We rescinded our offer and bought direct yesterday.


----------



## TheWittyNP

Tbella said:


> Yes! I feel this as well. This is my first time going through this process. I have been dying to purchase DVC for the last decade (my husband was the hold out), and I have done much research. We decided to go resale for our first purchase. I made 4 offers with 4 different brokers. I based my offers on research done using these boards and other websites. I also looked at the latest ROFR data available. I had 2 offers excepted the same night offer was made. The other 2 brokers contacted me to tell me my offer was too low and to try to convince me to up my offer. Well, today at 9:32 am, I received an email from my broker congratulating me for passing ROFR. I guess my offer wasn't too low after all. I bid $157 a point on Bay Lake for 200 points and double points (banked from 2021) this year.
> 
> I will use the form and input the information as soon as seller and I sign the documents. I am still a bit worried as I am not sure if seller can back out at this point. I won't be able to say which broker I went with because they are not on the approved list on these boards. However, I am not sure why since they have many listings and were super attentive and prompt through this whole process. I thought that brokers are supposed to produce all offers to seller. I don't feel as this is always the case. It seems that it isn't just Disney driving up the prices of resale but that some of the brokers are playing a role in this as well. They might be doing themselves a disservice in the long run. I was already thinking that if I didn't get this contract that I would just purchase a 200 point Animal Kingdom contract direct and save myself the hassle.



Yes! We actually bought direct yesterday because of this. Twice I had nonsense with a very reputable company. The manner in which things were handled on two separate occasions has me questioning everything I’ve learned regarding DVC from the YouTube community singing their praises. Disappointing.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3


----------



## lisaviolet

Cleeevus said:


> Facebook rental/sale groups. The process is almost the same as traditional route with a broker, the only difference being buyer and seller negotiate directly and sign contract prior to submitting to title company. Title company handles the rest of the process. It’s very easy.



How does the money exchange work? With the title change. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheWittyNP

EatMoreVeg said:


> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3



that looks a great deal on VGF!


----------



## havertown

A little nervous about this one since I saw the ROFR @132 on a OKW-E earlier!

havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12


----------



## Cleeevus

lisaviolet said:


> How does the money exchange work? With the title change. Thanks in advance.


Exactly the same as when buying or selling with a broker. The title company handles it. Buyer deposits earnest money with title, and either finances or sends in cash at closing and title sends me the proceeds via wire transfer or check.


----------



## KVacc

Waiting for ROFR is killing me!!!!


----------



## bigorsmall

Same. I have to check this thread every 10minutes to make myself calm down.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- sent 1/12 - International Seller


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7---$138-$11751-75-BRV@WL-Dec-18/21, 74/22, 75/23-seller- sent 1/12


----------



## EatMoreVeg

TheWittyNP said:


> that looks a great deal on VGF!



I thought so for a small point contract, even so stripped. It was listed for $185 and they accepted my offer, no counter.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/8, passed 1/4 

Corrected from original string. It was sent two days later than I thought. 

It actually passed on my birthday, but I just found out the date this evening. While I had to finally email the broker for the news, I wasn't too impatient about it because 1.) I was at WDW around the time others near my sent date were hearing about theirs and 2.) I've been in quarantine from a positive COVID test since we got back so I can't to go to the bank anyway.


----------



## CarolG4

CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10 - Passed 1/26


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12


----------



## KVacc

Cubbiefan1734 said:


> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12


That’s a good price if you get it! I haven’t seen one that low!


----------



## DonMacGregor

KVacc said:


> That’s a good price if you get it! I haven’t seen one that low!


Semi-stripped though. Only 27 points available in 5 months, and full 100 in June of 2023. At current borrowing, you’d get 77 points at best to use in the next 17 months.

Not saying that’s a bad thing, and may be perfect for Cubbiefan’s needs. Just saying that may explain the price PP.


----------



## princesscinderella

KVacc said:


> That’s a good price if you get it! I haven’t seen one that low!





Cubbiefan1734 said:


> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12


 for both of us I just put one in at $155 fully loaded with points


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13

Woohoo!!  I mean, my bank account isn't cheering right now, but having stayed in an AKV Grand Villa, we definitely want to do that more often.  And now I really need to stop for a time, as I'm dipping into savings I didn't initially intend to use for DVC.  I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM; I CAN QUIT ADDING ON ANY TIME.  ;-)


----------



## LadybugsMum

Lorana said:


> I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM; I CAN QUIT ADDING ON ANY TIME.  ;-)



Right...sure...


----------



## mattpeto

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> Woohoo!!  I mean, my bank account isn't cheering right now, but having stayed in an AKV Grand Villa, we definitely want to do that more often.  And now I really need to stop for a time, as I'm dipping into savings I didn't initially intend to use for DVC.  I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM; I CAN QUIT ADDING ON ANY TIME.  ;-)



Congrats!

Was closely watching yours.  I’m at $142/point and was sent on 12/29.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> Woohoo!!  I mean, my bank account isn't cheering right now, but having stayed in an AKV Grand Villa, we definitely want to do that more often.  And now I really need to stop for a time, as I'm dipping into savings I didn't initially intend to use for DVC.  I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM; I CAN QUIT ADDING ON ANY TIME.  ;-)


Finally some word on a passed ROFR. I've got one submitted on 12/30, so now I can actually get a feel for when I might hear. 18 days isn't bad. Looks like all the holiday rigmarole has cleared out.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> Woohoo!!  I mean, my bank account isn't cheering right now, but having stayed in an AKV Grand Villa, we definitely want to do that more often.  And now I really need to stop for a time, as I'm dipping into savings I didn't initially intend to use for DVC.  I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM; I CAN QUIT ADDING ON ANY TIME.  ;-)



Step 1: Admit you are powerless over DVC—that your life has become unmanageable.


----------



## Griswel

Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13/22


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Update: 

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28 PASSED 01/13/2022


----------



## bigorsmall

Congrats!
Give me more hope！


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

DonMacGregor said:


> Semi-stripped though. Only 27 points available in 5 months, and full 100 in June of 2023. At current borrowing, you’d get 77 points at best to use in the next 17 months.
> 
> Not saying that’s a bad thing, and may be perfect for Cubbiefan’s needs. Just saying that may explain the price PP.


Yes, I don't necessarily need the points right now.  Hoping the semi-stripped contract will help it pass ROFR.


----------



## DonMacGregor

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Update:
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28 PASSED 01/13/2022


Looks like they are starting to roll in now! 16 days!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> $143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13





StacyLovesDisney said:


> $132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28 PASSED 01/13/2022


Interesting comparison.


----------



## JLong06

jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6


----------



## MixieLou

Update: 
Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13


----------



## DonMacGregor

MixieLou said:


> Update:
> Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13


Definitely rolling in today!


----------



## 4vrdreamin

4vrdreamin---$121-$33098-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-International seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/12


----------



## Lorana

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Update:
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28 PASSED 01/13/2022


WOW.  Now I wished I had pushed for less per point (though admittedly mine is fully loaded, so I'm ultimately okay with $143pp).


----------



## TinkAgainU

On a less happy resale note .... I was working with some "experts" in DVC sales (removed info) and I cancelled after the Sellers ghosted the escrow officer. I was fine losing my deposit vs dealing with Sellers I found iffy - after getting thru ROFR and then having the Sellers not complete their paperwork was, frankly, crazy-making. Sellers have not signed the Cancellation but their contract is Already showing available on that website as for sale again! Not sure if that is even ethical/legal ?


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> Woohoo!!  I mean, my bank account isn't cheering right now, but having stayed in an AKV Grand Villa, we definitely want to do that more often.  And now I really need to stop for a time, as I'm dipping into savings I didn't initially intend to use for DVC.  I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM; I CAN QUIT ADDING ON ANY TIME.  ;-)


I think you should block this thread, it's a bad influence


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TinkAgainU said:


> On a less happy resale note .... I was working with some "experts" in DVC sales (removed info) and I cancelled after the Sellers ghosted the escrow officer. I was fine losing my deposit vs dealing with Sellers I found iffy - after getting thru ROFR and then having the Sellers not complete their paperwork was, frankly, crazy-making. Sellers have not signed the Cancellation but their contract is Already showing available on that website as for sale again! Not sure if that is even ethical/legal ?



Why did you not wait for the closing date to pass?  If the sellers had not returned paperwork by that time then you should have received your deposit back.


----------



## mattpeto

Lorana said:


> WOW.  Now I wished I had pushed for less per point (though admittedly mine is fully loaded, so I'm ultimately okay with $143pp).



I'm at $142/pt and I'm sweating it out over here, so I don't think you made a bad deal.  Mine was sent 12/29 so I'm hoping to hear something today or tomorrow at the rate things are going.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TinkAgainU said:


> On a less happy resale note .... I was working with some "experts" in DVC sales (removed info), and I cancelled after the Sellers ghosted the escrow officer. I was fine losing my deposit vs dealing with Sellers I found iffy - after getting thru ROFR and then having the Sellers not complete their paperwork was, frankly, crazy-making. Sellers have not signed the Cancellation but their contract is Already showing available on that website as for sale again! Not sure if that is even ethical/legal ?


This is where a "Jeremy Letter" comes in really handy. Jeremy is our corporate lawyer, and he is a whiz and writing these perfect little one-paragraph letters that take him about 5 minutes to draw up, but seem to work wonders when trying to free up log jams. They're usually longer on bark than bite, but 60% of the time, they work every time.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Why did you not wait for the closing date to pass?  If the sellers had not returned paperwork by that time then you should have received your deposit back.


This...


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Lorana said:


> WOW.  Now I wished I had pushed for less per point (though admittedly mine is fully loaded, so I'm ultimately okay with $143pp).


That's still a good deal; you got fully loaded with points. it all evens out in the end... that's what I keep telling myself anyway.lol! Congrats!!


----------



## Sandisw

Just a reminder. When you want to mention a business, please put the link. Comments like they are blocked, can’t be linked, just google  xyz, etc. can be considered a way to bypass the filter.

Just post, and if you see ****, then the boards filter did it’s job. Please review the rules if you are not sure.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-site-you-wish-to-mention-or-discuss.3821847/


----------



## Tbella

TinkAgainU said:


> On a less happy resale note .... I was working with some "experts" in DVC sales (removed info) and I cancelled after the Sellers ghosted the escrow officer. I was fine losing my deposit vs dealing with Sellers I found iffy - after getting thru ROFR and then having the Sellers not complete their paperwork was, frankly, crazy-making. Sellers have not signed the Cancellation but their contract is Already showing available on that website as for sale again! Not sure if that is even ethical/legal ?



This is really scaring me. This is the company I went with too. This is my first DVC contract. When the closing documents came in, they came in with the wiring instructions. My husband and I read them, signed them, and wired the money. I now find out that we didn't have to wire the money until the seller signed the documents. Our closing date is 2/4. If I didn't get this contract, I would've went direct. Disney DVC is raising their rates beginning of February. If the seller doesn't sign, I will now be stuck waiting not just for a nominal deposit but the whole amount of the contract. I feel a bit mislead by the title company and also the DVC reseller for not advising me that I didn't have to wire the money until the seller returned the signed closing documents.


----------



## Lorana

Ruttangel said:


> I think you should block this thread, it's a bad influence


Ha ha ha, it sooooo is.  I remember when I first bought in and was like "I'm just going to add on a small amount at AKV, and that's it."  ADDONITIS IS REAL.


----------



## Pnyc1969

Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Tbella said:


> This is really scaring me. This is the company I went with too. This is my first DVC contract. When the closing documents came in, they came in with the wiring instructions. My husband and I read them, signed them, and wired the money. I now find out that we didn't have to wire the money until the seller signed the documents. Our closing date is 2/4. If I didn't get this contract, I would've went direct. Disney DVC is raising their rates beginning of February. If the seller doesn't sign, I will now be stuck waiting not just for a nominal deposit but the whole amount of the contract. I feel a bit mislead by the title company and also the DVC reseller for not advising me that I didn't have to wire the money until the seller returned the signed closing documents.



I don't know of any title company nor broker who has said just wait to wire.  They hope to close as quickly as possible and that facilitates it.  Neither do they state if you don't wire it within 24 hours that the deal is off so that's just up to each buyer to decide.  However my main point is that one transaction potentially having issues does not mean they all do nor is it anything against any particular broker.  The majority go off without a hitch.


----------



## TinkAgainU

Tbella said:


> This is really scaring me.



I'm sorry - I did not mean to add to your stress   As others will share, it seems unusual for anything to go wrong, and I'm likely looking at a delay - not a loss of the funds.  While neither of us would have wired in funds had we known the Sellers might not perform, most Sellers are as excited to close as you are!  My irritation was more with a Broker putting it back on the market when the Sellers are "too busy" to sign documents even for the existing transaction.  Again, most Sellers will make time or they would not list for sale.


----------



## bigorsmall

TinkAgainU said:


> I'm sorry - I did not mean to add to your stress   As others will share, it seems unusual for anything to go wrong, and I'm likely looking at a delay - not a loss of the funds.  While neither of us would have wired in funds had we known the Sellers might not perform, most Sellers are as excited to close as you are!  My irritation was more with a Broker putting it back on the market when the Sellers are "too busy" to sign documents even for the existing transaction.  Again, most Sellers will make time or they would not list for sale.


Just curious, did the seller ask for a higher price when the contract was put back on the market?


----------



## Tbella

TinkAgainU said:


> I'm sorry - I did not mean to add to your stress   As others will share, it seems unusual for anything to go wrong, and I'm likely looking at a delay - not a loss of the funds.  While neither of us would have wired in funds had we known the Sellers might not perform, most Sellers are as excited to close as you are!  My irritation was more with a Broker putting it back on the market when the Sellers are "too busy" to sign documents even for the existing transaction.  Again, most Sellers will make time or they would not list for sale.



I am so sorry this happened/is happening to you. I definitely learned my lesson from your situation. I hope you get the contract you want with a price you're comfortable with asap!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11


----------



## Firework

Firework---$165-$9325-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27- Passed 01/13
Got the news today!


----------



## princesscinderella

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11


Awesome loaded contract with plenty of time to use the extra points!!


----------



## Tbella

Firework said:


> Firework---$165-$9325-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27- Passed 01/13
> Got the news today!



Congratulations! I'm hoping my contract closes and points loaded into my account in time to grab some Poly nights to add on to my end of August trip.


----------



## TinkAgainU

bigorsmall said:


> Just curious, did the seller ask for a higher price when the contract was put back on the market?



Yes, I had not noticed that, they increased the asking price by $2/pt.  But had accepted less than listed amount from me.  It will probably sell just fine, it is a lower point VGF.  Whether it is a good deal right now is a VERY long thread elsewhere LOL (and Disney did not take it during ROFR, so that tells you Disney's theory


----------



## asaj

Bought Poly last year as our first contract for our Summer trip.  Dragging the camper from Ohio to Fort Wilderness for our annual Christmas trip got to be a bit expensive and stressful, so here we are...

asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11

We felt the price per point was fair and didn't want to be too risky with ROFR, so gave them asking price.  It also was the correct amount of points for our trips, and the UY matched...it's like it was meant to be...


----------



## smmora

smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31, passed 1/14

got emails this one passed and that my 1st one closed less than an hour apart today ... woohoo


----------



## dado4

Lorana said:


> WOW.  Now I wished I had pushed for less per point (though admittedly mine is fully loaded, so I'm ultimately okay with $143pp).


Exactly, if you sold the same percentage of your loaded points your contract is cheaper!


----------



## mattpeto

Update:

mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, *passed 1/14*


----------



## DonMacGregor

mattpeto said:


> Update:
> 
> mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, *passed 1/14*


The suspense! Mine was submitted on 12/30, maybe I'll hear tomorrow???

And the funny thing is, I'm not really emotionally invested in getting the contract, it was just a nice little add-on with the right UY. Now, however, it's the anticipation of "will they or won't they"...LOL


----------



## KVacc

DonMacGregor said:


> The suspense! Mine was submitted on 12/30, maybe I'll hear tomorrow???


I submitted on the 20….


----------



## mattpeto

DonMacGregor said:


> The suspense! Mine was submitted on 12/30, maybe I'll hear tomorrow???
> 
> And the funny thing is, I'm not really emotionally invested in getting the contract, it was just a nice little add-on with the right UY. Now, however, it's the anticipation of "will they or won't they"...LOL



They are steamrolling through these...I would think worst-case Tuesday (Monday is a holiday).


----------



## DonMacGregor

mattpeto said:


> They are steamrolling through these...I would think worst-case Tuesday (Monday is a holiday).


Seems like they're running at 16 days, and they ARE working tomorrow, so...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Man, I never considered buying Aulani but I’m seeing some great deals being made on this thread.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

just had my first seller back out within the 10 days of an accepted offer... was too good of a deal and maybe they realized it. 

that's ok, still a go on my AKV contract and that's honestly probably all I'll need.. for now


----------



## DonMacGregor

*UPDATE!*

DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30 - Passed 1/14.

Passed baby! 15 days!


----------



## Brandon4Bama

DonMacGregor said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- Passed 1/14.
> 
> Passed baby! 15 days!


Congrats! I hope these quick ROFR pass times keep up for my contract submitted 1/10.


----------



## Kcasey02

Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31 - passed 1/14

We’re so excited! Yay!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

DonMacGregor said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- Passed 1/14.
> 
> Passed baby! 15 days!


FYI your listing doesn’t include a sent date. Congrats on passing!!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> FYI your listing doesn’t include a sent date. Congrats on passing!!!


Fixed. Accidentally clipped it off when I cut and pasted.


----------



## labmom67

labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14

Doing the happy dance!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

labmom67 said:


> labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> Doing the happy dance!


Wow 12 days - that’s amazing congratulations!


----------



## DonMacGregor

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Wow 12 days - that’s amazing congratulations!


It's a fire sale!


----------



## EatMoreVeg

EatMoreVeg said:


> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3



eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14

Quickest pass ever?


----------



## DonMacGregor

EatMoreVeg said:


> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Quickest pass ever?


I think I saw or read 9 days once, but I could be wrong. I'm sure someone will be along momentarily to correct me. 11 days is SMOKIN' fast!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

EatMoreVeg said:


> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Quickest pass ever?



I passed in less than 2 days 11 years ago.      The verbal pass came less than a day but had to wait another day for the formal ok.   I may be the only person who has purchased a resale contract faster than one of my direct purchases.  I had a direct purchase that took around a month due to misplaced paperwork.

(For detail on the short ROFR - the contract was actually supposed to have gone into a foreclosure sale that week or the week before but the paperwork it had been overlooked so Disney said go ahead and take it and save us some steps.) 

There's a sort of trend on misplaced paperwork with DVC I guess.


----------



## hudakjr

Hudakjr---$147-$15900-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14


----------



## DonMacGregor

Glorious day for ROFR passes!


----------



## stwaldman

Seller chiming in, I offloaded an AKV contact that was submitted on the 3rd and it passed this evening. Looks like a lot of waivers came across today.


----------



## Sandisw

EatMoreVeg said:


> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Quickest pass ever?



I passed in 6 days in 2017!


----------



## DisNerd1984

KVacc where are our CCV decisions??? You were 12/20 and I was 12/21


----------



## GirlDad

GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14

Banked points were a surprised - weren’t in original listing.  Effectively brought the$/point under $150 and snatched up by Disney after 17 days.


----------



## Lucid-one

Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/12

Now the long wait for close.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

GirlDad said:


> GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14
> 
> Banked points were a surprised - weren’t in original listing.  Effectively brought the$/point under $150 and snatched up by Disney after 17 days.


Dang. That is surprising


----------



## Flynn's Gal

GirlDad said:


> GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14
> Banked points were a surprised - weren’t in original listing.  Effectively brought the$/point under $150 and snatched up by Disney after 17 days.





HIRyeDVC said:


> Dang. That is surprising



Agreed on the surprise, especially at that price, regardless of loaded. I wonder if the upcoming increase in price has them snatching points in anticipation of a rush before the increase.


----------



## DisNerd1984

Is ROFR working today? Monday? Hoping to hear on my 12/21 CCV soon


----------



## KVacc

DisNerd1984 said:


> KVacc where are our CCV decisions??? You were 12/20 and I was 12/21


I dont know if its a good or bad sign....


----------



## DVChris

DisNerd1984 said:


> Is ROFR working today? Monday? Hoping to hear on my 12/21 CCV soon


CM told me yesterday that Member Services is closed on Monday for the holiday.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Flynn's Gal said:


> Agreed on the surprise, especially at that price, regardless of loaded. I wonder if the upcoming increase in price has them snatching points in anticipation of a rush before the increase.


I’m sure it’s related. Last week, I negotiated a 150pt BCV contract for $140pp but my wife didn’t let me buy. I was so sad but this makes me feel it wouldn’t have mattered. If anything, I just saved myself from a month of ROFR anguish. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## asaj

DonMacGregor said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30 - Passed 1/14.
> 
> Passed baby! 15 days!



Congrats!  We love BRV and are eagerly awaiting notification that our contract passed.


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Hope everyone is staying safe and warm (where applicable) !


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6


You outbid me on this one.... lol.  I was at marathon week when I got the note that someone else took it.  I'm glad it was you.


----------



## DonMacGregor

asaj said:


> Congrats!  We love BRV and are eagerly awaiting notification that our contract passed.


Thanks. This was a the perfect size and UY to get us where we wanted to be with BRV. SSR is our primary resort (mostly but not exclusively for SAP) and our Blue Card contract, so we've been adding on at BRV (same use year) a little at a time. It's a 2042 resort, so I don't want _TOO_ many points, but we're now at 150 there so I think we are good.

For now.


----------



## asaj

DonMacGregor said:


> Thanks. This was a the perfect size and UY to get us where we wanted to be with BRV. SSR is our primary resort (mostly but not exclusively for SAP) and our Blue Card contract, so we've been adding on at BRV (same use year) a little at a time. It's a 2042 resort, so I don't want _TOO_ many points, but we're now at 150 there so I think we are good.
> 
> For now.



We bought PVB last year, and we were camping at the Fort for the last couple Christmas's.  That got to be a pain (and expensive), and its hard to beat BRV at Christmas, so we made the decision to purchase some points.  I had a little hesitation because of the 2042 date, but it still saves us a lot of money over the next 20 years, and the price is pretty good.  150 points will be about perfect for us as well, and it matched our PVB UY.  Hopefully it passes ROFR in the next couple weeks...


----------



## DonMacGregor

asaj said:


> We bought PVB last year, and we were camping at the Fort for the last couple Christmas's.  That got to be a pain (and expensive), and its hard to beat BRV at Christmas, so we made the decision to purchase some points.  I had a little hesitation because of the 2042 date, but it still saves us a lot of money over the next 20 years, and the price is pretty good.  150 points will be about perfect for us as well, and it matched our PVB UY.  Hopefully it passes ROFR in the next couple weeks...


Yeah, we don't want a ton of 2042 points. Although I'll be 70 (cough cough) something by then and will be happy with the use we got out of them and not concerned with flipping them again, we DO want to have the majority of our points still useful to our kids and the grands. The ability to pass them down (if they want them) is more important to me.


----------



## asaj

DonMacGregor said:


> Yeah, we don't want a ton of 2042 points. Although I'll be 70 (cough cough) something by then and will be happy with the use we got out of them and not concerned with flipping them again, we DO want to have the majority of our points still useful to our kids and the grands. The ability to pass them down (if they want them) is more important to me.



I can't relate to you.  I'll only be 69 in 2042 (also coughing).


----------



## rubybutt

asaj said:


> I can't relate to you.  I'll only be 69 in 2042 (also coughing).





DonMacGregor said:


> Yeah, we don't want a ton of 2042 points. Although I'll be 70 (cough cough) something by then and will be happy with the use we got out of them and not concerned with flipping them again, we DO want to have the majority of our points still useful to our kids and the grands. The ability to pass them down (if they want them) is more important to me.


You guys need a covid test.


----------



## DisNerd1984

*UPDATE

DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21, passed 1/17

Just need to wait on our 1/7 CCV contract*


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23-delayed close (July sent 1/5, passed 1/17

Received estoppel & waiver directly from Disney (since no broker) so can confirm they are indeed working today. Loving these quick ROFR decisions!

*edited to add- forgot about the delayed close on this one, so that could’ve been another factor on why they passed on it*


----------



## dado4

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/17
> 
> Received estoppel & waiver directly from Disney (since no broker) so can confirm they are indeed working today. Loving these quick ROFR decisions!


Wow! ROFR had taken up to $132 last month/quarter if I remember and now this one passes for that? Great deal!


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17
Can’t…. stop…. need…. help….


----------



## DonMacGregor

dado4 said:


> Wow! ROFR had taken up to $132 last month/quarter if I remember and now this one passes for that? Great deal!


I'm wondering if it's because it's semi-stripped. Those 109 2022 points are long gone, so they can't "re-package" the points into a new contract and it may not be a very useful ROFR for them.


----------



## Kreif12

Kreif12---$162-$26174-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 82/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/17


----------



## rsoxfan1

rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17


----------



## rsoxfan1

dado4 said:


> Wow! ROFR had taken up to $132 last month/quarter if I remember and now this one passes for that? Great deal!


wow, im surprised it passed at $115, our first contract for SSR was just taken on friday at $120


----------



## BabyYoda

BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 10/21, 450/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17

  My first ever DVC contract and I was sure Disney would take it!  So excited!!


----------



## rsoxfan1

BabyYoda said:


> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17
> 
> My first ever DVC contract and I was sure Disney would take it!  So excited!!


Congrats! Are you planning on booking a trip immediately after closing? Correct me if I'm wrong, but the 225 banked from 2020 will expire on March 1, 2022 right?


----------



## dado4

rsoxfan1 said:


> Congrats! Are you planning on booking a trip immediately after closing? Correct me if I'm wrong, but the 225 banked from 2020 will expire on March 1, 2022 right?


I would Imagine those 225 points are as good as gone. A few weeks to close (in general), 4-6 weeks for Disney to create the new account, and then another few days for the points to load. I don't see how the expiring points could be used unfortunately.


----------



## BabyYoda

Oops, I actually typed in the points wrong.  I just corrected it in my post.  It is actually 10 points 2021, then 450 2022, then 225 starting 2023!


----------



## Ginamarie

BabyYoda said:


> Oops, I actually typed in the points wrong.  I just corrected it in my post.  It is actually 10 points 2021, then 450 2022, then 225 starting 2023!


That’s way better!!


----------



## JLong06

jlong06 (seller)---$156-$8791-50-AKV-Aug-4/21, 44/22, 50/23- sent 1/4, passed 1/18


----------



## ksalem87

ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18

Our first contract! SO excited!!


----------



## DisNerd1984

*Another UPDATE:*

DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18

They are moving through these now


----------



## Brandon4Bama

DisNerd1984 said:


> *Another UPDATE:*
> 
> DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18
> 
> They are moving through these now


Congrats! 12 days is super short. This gives me hope that I may hear back in the next week regarding my contract that was summited on 1/10.


----------



## WxKristin

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11



I love this forum so much. If this is the same contract (and I'm 99% sure it is), I worked with the broker to bid on it after my last CCV was taken in ROFR. The sellers would not even come down to $165/pt (wanted either $170 pt or for me to pay all MF for 2021 in addition to 2022).  Finally stopped the negotiating when the broker informed me that it was actually 249 pts avail instead of 349.  A couple of weeks later she sent an email stating it was 349 points and asked if I was still interested.  It was a mess.  Interesting to see it sell for less than I was originally offering.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

WxKristin said:


> I love this forum so much. If this is the same contract (and I'm 99% sure it is), I worked with the broker to bid on it after my last CCV was taken in ROFR. The sellers would not even come down to $165/pt (wanted either $170 pt or for me to pay all MF for 2021 in addition to 2022).  Finally stopped the negotiating when the broker informed me that it was actually 249 pts avail instead of 349.  A couple of weeks later she sent an email stating it was 349 points and asked if I was still interested.  It was a mess.  Interesting to see it sell for less than I was originally offering.



If it passes, it better damn well be 349.  It's being sold by a trust (not sure if that helps).  I've dealt with the broker before... I'm not a fan.


----------



## BamaGuy44

DonMacGregor said:


> Thanks. This was a the perfect size and UY to get us where we wanted to be with BRV. SSR is our primary resort (mostly but not exclusively for SAP) and our Blue Card contract, so we've been adding on at BRV (same use year) a little at a time. It's a 2042 resort, so I don't want _TOO_ many points, but we're now at 150 there so I think we are good.
> 
> For now.



How has owning SSR for SAP been? (that's a weird phrase lol) I've been thinking about adding on some direct SSR for that purpose. How much success have you had getting what you want at 7 months? Do you book studios?


----------



## Lorana

BamaGuy44 said:


> How has owning SSR for SAP been? (that's a weird phrase lol) I've been thinking about adding on some direct SSR for that purpose. How much success have you had getting what you want at 7 months? Do you book studios?


I have SSR points for SAP and have had relatively good luck at 7 months. That said while I’ve used it occasionally for studios, I mostly use it for upsizing from studios. That said, I’ve used it for BCV and BWV with success (as I don’t own at either).


----------



## ITGirl50

ksalem87 said:


> ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18
> 
> Our first contract! SO excited!!


Congratulations! We submitted a BLT on 1/7. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DonMacGregor

BamaGuy44 said:


> How has owning SSR for SAP been? (that's a weird phrase lol) I've been thinking about adding on some direct SSR for that purpose. How much success have you had getting what you want at 7 months? Do you book studios?


We only do 1 and 2BR, never studios. We also like to travel in the late winter/early spring, or early fall (So Cal here so we aren't ever really escaping bad weather except for late summer/early fall when it starts to bake), so aside from marathon weekend, we don't have too many conflicts and have never not been able to book what we want.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/18


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18 

Well... I just couldn't help myself. 

Fingers crossed that this passes!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Bored at work today.  Shouldn't look at those adds in email 
ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 177/22, 150/23- sent 1/20/2022


----------



## Pooh12863

Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19

Our first contract! I'm so excited!


----------



## disney_lover_UK

disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19

CANT BELIEVE WE ARE ON TRACK FOR OUR FIRST DVC CONTRACT! After having the previous one taken I was expecting the worse! WOOP


----------



## rubybutt

disney_lover_UK said:


> disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19
> 
> CANT BELIEVE WE ARE ON TRACK FOR OUR FIRST DVC CONTRACT! After having the previous one taken I was expecting the worse! WOOP


Good price.  They must be done buying back AKV.


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17


----------



## rubybutt

hayesdvc said:


> hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17


Why not wait 2-3 weeks to see direct pricing?  I bet it will only be about 10% more and you will have it immediately

ETA:  I see a 100 point contract out there right now that is at $180, but with April UY.  Full points.  The only reasons to buy this now is if you can't buy 150 points, have to have the UY, and/or you think VGF is going to be priced 230 or above.

ETA #2: also there is a good chance that you will get 2021 points along with the 2022 points.  This contract could possibly be more expensive than direct.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rubybutt said:


> Why not wait 2-3 weeks to see direct pricing?  I bet it will only be about 10% more and you will have it immediately



10% is still getting up close to $2,000 more.   In DVC terms that's a couple years worth of dues on those points.


----------



## rubybutt

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 10% is still getting up close to $2,000 more.   In DVC terms that's a couple years worth of dues on those points.


after all fees it looks like the buyer will be close to $200 per point.  Granted there will be closing fees with direct, but not as much.  Everyone has there own reasons for buying at whatever price they want.  I just want this person to know they have options.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rubybutt said:


> after all fees it looks like the buyer will be close to $200 per point.  Granted there will be closing fees with direct, but not as much.  Everyone has there own reasons for buying at whatever price they want.  I just want this person to know they have options.



It's all math and where one wants to spend the money but I think what often gets lost is what else could be done with the fund difference and MF's are just one thing.  You say 10% which sounds potentially insignificant and for example might be $2-3 on a t-shirt discount but 10% on almost $20K is $2K.   2+ years of stays on those points.  

When I last compared closing fees there isn't that much of a difference between direct and resale.   The gap was pretty narrow.   Might bring the savings down to just 2 years of MF's vs 2.5.


----------



## hayesdvc

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's all math and where one wants to spend the money but I think what often gets lost is what else could be done with the fund difference and MF's are just one thing.  You say 10% which sounds potentially insignificant and for example might be $2-3 on a t-shirt discount but 10% on almost $20K is $2K.   2+ years of stays on those points.
> 
> When I last compared closing fees there isn't that much of a difference between direct and resale.   The gap was pretty narrow.   Might bring the savings down to just 2 years of MF's vs 2.5.



The conscience must be that the direct price of VGF will be reduced from the current rate of $255 down to $200 when the additional points are sold directly.

if I had thought that, I would not have paid $185.

If it does, then I made a mistake.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hayesdvc said:


> The conscience must be that the price of VGF will be reduced from the current rate of $255 down to $200 when the additional points are sold directly.
> 
> if I had thought that, I would not have paid $185.
> 
> If it does, then I made a mistake.



Well, it still will be a bit of a savings even if it does come in around the $207 mark that Riviera and Aulani are being increased to.   I do believe it will be in that range less any incentive offered but we're all just making our best guess at this point and waiting for the actual. 

And thing somewhat depends on when you want to use the points.  Unless DVC can sell you points from the existing building the new points they sell won't be useable until after units in the new building open.

Always is the opportunity to cancel the contract though.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hayesdvc said:


> The conscience must be that the direct price of VGF will be reduced from the current rate of $255 down to $200 when the additional points are sold directly.
> 
> if I had thought that, I would not have paid $185.
> 
> If it does, then I made a mistake.


VGF2 price is anyone’s guess at this point. Lots of speculations on these boards. Can’t wait for the big reveal!


----------



## Riley Germanis

Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19

There was an error when originally submitted which required action from the seller. This may have delayed the time for a typical ROFR.


----------



## DKZB

HIRyeDVC said:


> VGF2 price is anyone’s guess at this point. Lots of speculations on these boards. Can’t wait for the big reveal!


 Any guesses as to when it is coming?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DKZB said:


> Any guesses as to when it is coming?


I heard on DVC Newscast that it will start selling in 1st quarter 2022. So in a couple of months?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Riley Germanis said:


> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19
> 
> There was an error when originally submitted which required action from the seller. This may have delayed the time for a typical ROFR.


YAAAAAAAASS!!  So Excited For YOU!  Congrats!
Yes, longer ROFR than some have been experiencing right now... but what's the silver lining you found out?


----------



## rubybutt

hayesdvc said:


> The conscience must be that the direct price of VGF will be reduced from the current rate of $255 down to $200 when the additional points are sold directly.
> 
> if I had thought that, I would not have paid $185.
> 
> If it does, then I made a mistake.


Check out this post/thread.  I think it makes a pretty compelling argument.  You are not bound by your contract yet.  You have 10 days to back out without recourse, but you might want to check on this.  I know on direct sells you have 10 days.  I am uncertain about resale.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vgf-2-pricing-thread.3838921/post-63652259


----------



## Brandon4Bama

rubybutt said:


> Check out this post/thread.  I think it makes a pretty compelling argument.  You are not bound by your contract yet.  You have 10 days to back out without recourse, but you might want to check on this.  I know on direct sells you have 10 days.  I am uncertain about resale.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vgf-2-pricing-thread.3838921/post-63652259


You also have 10 days to back out of a resale contract without losing any money. There is no guarantee we will get any information on VGF2 in the next 10 days though.


----------



## KVacc

Riley Germanis said:


> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19
> 
> There was an error when originally submitted which required action from the seller. This may have delayed the time for a typical ROFR.


When did they tell you there was an error? We sent 12/20 and are still waiting but our broker says 30-35 days is normal. Just sucks when I see so many people who sent in after us getting an answer. Makes me think they are going to take ours


----------



## JLong06

[Updated] jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20

Yay! Watching this board for how fast they have been going, each email I received the past couple days had raised my heart rate


----------



## havertown

birchtree95 said:


> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18
> 
> Well... I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> Fingers crossed that this passes!


OMG That's a steal!


----------



## CarolG4

Waiting on our first DVC coming back from ROFR and seeing all these coming in is getting me excited.  Its only been 10 days but it feels like forever ago.


----------



## dado4

This add-on-itis is no joke! Thought I'd put an offer in on a contract that they'd never accept and they did!  Thankfully my wife just smiled and said we will figure it out if it passes ROFR.

I'll post details when it gets sent to ROFR.


----------



## ITGirl50

ITGirl50 said:


> Congratulations! We submitted a BLT on 1/7. Fingers crossed!


Yay we passed today!


----------



## ITGirl50

itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20

They Said “ DVC has waived your contract and has issued the Estoppel certificate in one fell swoop!” Is that unusual?


----------



## KVacc

ITGirl50 said:


> itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> They Said “ DVC has waived your contract and has issued the Estoppel certificate in one fell swoop!” Is that unusual?


This is something newer they are doing now. Used to be 2 steps.


----------



## bigorsmall

ITGirl50 said:


> itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> They Said “ DVC has waived your contract and has issued the Estoppel certificate in one fell swoop!” Is that unusual?



I like this one！ Congratulations！


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20

I really wasn’t sure if this one was going to make it through!!  So happy it did


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> I really wasn’t sure if this one was going to make it through!!  So happy it did



Wow!  Well done!  This one is a nice surprise.


----------



## KVacc

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> I really wasn’t sure if this one was going to make it through!!  So happy it did


I want this one! Congrats.


----------



## princesscinderella

KVacc said:


> I want this one! Congrats.


You could have had it, it sat on the market for about 3 months, that’s why I was able to get such a good deal.  I didn’t even need to haggle they accepted my first offer. It was listed at $167


----------



## KVacc

princesscinderella said:


> You could have had it, it sat on the market for about 3 months, that’s why I was able to get such a good deal.  I didn’t even need to haggle they accepted my first offer. It was listed at $167


We are trying for 100 points and now during the waiting I want more so we might have just over looked it.


----------



## Ruttangel

dado4 said:


> Wow! ROFR had taken up to $132 last month/quarter if I remember and now this one passes for that? Great deal!


Fidelity has 2 SSR contracts listed right now at $120 and under eg 150 pt at $118 https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/...Club/Disneys-Saratoga-Springs-Resort/6017955/


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ruttangel said:


> Fidelity has 2 SSR contracts listed right now at $120 and under eg 150 pt at $118 https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/...Club/Disneys-Saratoga-Springs-Resort/6017955/



What about the ones Eric has listed for $160pp?


----------



## birchtree95

Ruttangel said:


> Fidelity has 2 SSR contracts listed right now at $120 and under eg 150 pt at $118 https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/...Club/Disneys-Saratoga-Springs-Resort/6017955/


Nice Find!


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$150-$40204-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 219/22, 250/23- sent 1/20

Another year, another contract.  Maybe.   Bait to be taken?

Update: Canceled this, and later will update as 2 contracts in 1 sale.


----------



## ITGirl50

dado4 said:


> This add-on-itis is no joke! Thought I'd put an offer in on a contract that they'd never accept and they did!  Thankfully my wife just smiled and said we will figure it out if it passes ROFR.
> 
> I'll post details when it gets sent to ROFR.


Ha ha I did the same and now we have passed ROFR.


----------



## DisNerd1984

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> I really wasn’t sure if this one was going to make it through!!  So happy it did


I feel like right now $155 could go either way. I’ve seen some pass and some get taken. Congrats on the contract passing!


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> I really wasn’t sure if this one was going to make it through!!  So happy it did


Congrats.   Find it funny what disney is letting go through now after taking contracts significantly higher just a month or two ago.   I had a CCV contract taken in December for $155 without any banked points and there were a number of contracts higher than my ppp that were taken.


----------



## rsoxfan1

Ruttangel said:


> Fidelity has 2 SSR contracts listed right now at $120 and under eg 150 pt at $118 https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/...Club/Disneys-Saratoga-Springs-Resort/6017955/


We fell into this trap. We found SSR $123PP 200PT fully loaded through Fidelity. Offered $120, it was accepted and obviously taken….. We are very new to this but I feel like the sellers/listing agent looked at it like no matter what it’s sold... Wish I had found this thread before…..


----------



## Ruttangel

rsoxfan1 said:


> We fell into this trap. We found SSR $123PP 200PT fully loaded through Fidelity. Offered $120, it was accepted and obviously taken….. We are very new to this but I feel like the sellers/listing agent looked at it like no matter what it’s sold... Wish I had found this thread before…..


Honestly they don't take them all so nothing to lose but some time. I own 3 and had 1 taken.


----------



## rsoxfan1

Ruttangel said:


> Honestly they don't take them all so nothing to lose but some time. I own 3 and had 1 taken.


True. Would have been a killer deal had they not taken it. Luckily there are plenty of good ones out there.


----------



## Riley Germanis

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> YAAAAAAAASS!!  So Excited For YOU!  Congrats!
> Yes, longer ROFR than some have been experiencing right now... but what's the silver lining you found out?


Also got the estoppel at the same time.


----------



## Riley Germanis

KVacc said:


> When did they tell you there was an error? We sent 12/20 and are still waiting but our broker says 30-35 days is normal. Just sucks when I see so many people who sent in after us getting an answer. Makes me think they are going to take ours


I reached out to my broker over the holiday weekend, they told me on Monday. I had the same concern as you, but I know my offer was in line with the current selling price (slightly higher). Maybe reach out and ask the person managing your contract.


----------



## KVacc

Riley Germanis said:


> I reached out to my broker over the holiday weekend, they told me on Monday. I had the same concern as you, but I know my offer was in line with the current selling price (slightly higher). Maybe reach out and ask the person managing your contract.


I talked to them Tuesday and they didn’t mention anything about issues. Basically  said that you don’t know how this works with the order they do them and it’s typically 30-35 days.


----------



## dado4

Ruttangel said:


> Fidelity has 2 SSR contracts listed right now at $120 and under eg 150 pt at $118 https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/...Club/Disneys-Saratoga-Springs-Resort/6017955/


If they were my use year I might have fallen for the trap!


----------



## Chia1974

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> I really wasn’t sure if this one was going to make it through!!  So happy it did


Congratulations 

Now I’m super anxious, BWV sent 1/6.


----------



## Ruttangel

dado4 said:


> If they were my use year I might have fallen for the trap!


Star Wars can help you


----------



## DISJeff74

Addonitis continues to be real: - 
DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW-Apr- 1/21 ,191/22, 110/23 - sent 1/21

This is a 2057 Extended contract.


----------



## KVacc

No ROFR decisions today?


----------



## ABJrGuy

ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/8. Delayed closing until May 20, 2022.


----------



## Dreaming of DVC

DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21


----------



## DonMacGregor

Dreaming of DVC said:


> DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21


That one was mega loaded. It was probably just too tempting.


----------



## Chia1974

BWV direct price went from $210 to $230 on 1/20. This has me super nervous about my $132 contract in ROFR.


----------



## Trixi Mouse

Chia1974 said:


> BWV direct price went from $210 to $230 on 1/20. This has me super nervous about my $132 contract in ROFR.


Feelin it too. Just sent one in yesterday for BWV. Fully loaded. We had budgeted and were readying ourselves for a direct contract that was locked-in at the 'old' pricing, then this came across our laps. If it falls through.... 

TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 01/21/22


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Trixi Mouse said:


> Feelin it too. Just sent one in yesterday for BWV. Fully loaded. We had budgeted and were readying ourselves for a direct contract that was locked-in at the 'old' pricing, then this came across our laps. If it falls through....
> 
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 01/21/22



INTL SELLER. You should be good.


----------



## DVChris

Wouldn’t the higher direct prices for BW and BC result in fewer people buying direct, thus fewer taken in ROFR?


----------



## DaveNan

DVChris said:


> Wouldn’t the higher direct prices for BW and BC result in fewer people buying direct, thus fewer taken in ROFR?


That is one of the factors impacting ROFR.  But, if there is still demand at the higher price direct, then Disney's ROFR floor just got higher.  If the expect to make at least, let's say, $70 pp in flipping contracts, then their floor for buy back just went up.

It comes down to, how much does the price jump impact demand.  For me, and many others, it was already too high.  But there must be people out there, because they sell these points every month, and for those 6 people who bought BCV direct in December - price may not matter and they would have been willing pay more for "that pool".


----------



## Chia1974

$230 and $265 for 20 years is really expensive. It’s almost the same as VGC with 18 more years.


----------



## michelleiada

Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22

Seller paying closing costs.


----------



## rsoxfan1

michelleiada said:


> Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22


Great price. Hopefully it passes…..


----------



## LottiesMommy

LottiesMommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22

This is actually 2 contracts (250 and 300 points) from same seller combined into one sale reducing closing costs.  Probably a good candidate to be taken.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## rsoxfan1

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> INTL SELLER. You should be good.


As a newbie what makes it practically a lock from an INTL seller?


----------



## JETSDAD

rsoxfan1 said:


> As a newbie what makes it practically a lock from an INTL seller?


Disney hardly ever takes back contracts sold by international sellers.


----------



## shand32783

Is it common that if most of the 2022 points are there that they ask you to pay those maintenance fees? Haven't those already been paid by now? (Or soon enough and probably should have been by the time it closes?) The agent had messaged me that maintenance fees for 2022 was another $1100+ (for an offer just submitted) and I thought that would have been paid for by now...unless they are trying to recoup. 
Quote: Also the closing company will collect the 2022 maintenance fees at time of closing to pay to Disney.


----------



## DonMacGregor

shand32783 said:


> Is it common that if most of the 2022 points are there that they ask you to pay those maintenance fees? Haven't those already been paid by now? (Or soon enough and probably should have been by the time it closes?) The agent had messaged me that maintenance fees for 2022 was another $1100+ (for an offer just submitted) and I thought that would have been paid for by now...unless they are trying to recoup.
> Quote: Also the closing company will collect the 2022 maintenance fees at time of closing to pay to Disney.


They are due on January 15th, but not late until February 14th. If I was selling a contract in January that was fully (or almost) loaded with 2022 points, I'd hold off on paying the MF's too, and maybe split the MF's if there are some 2022 points already used.


----------



## JETSDAD

In general, until it gets later in the year, if the points are there for that UY the buyer will pay the dues that were paid on those points.


----------



## mrsfenskie

mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22


----------



## DisneyKim41

shand32783 said:


> Is it common that if most of the 2022 points are there that they ask you to pay those maintenance fees? Haven't those already been paid by now? (Or soon enough and probably should have been by the time it closes?) The agent had messaged me that maintenance fees for 2022 was another $1100+ (for an offer just submitted) and I thought that would have been paid for by now...unless they are trying to recoup.
> Quote: Also the closing company will collect the 2022 maintenance fees at time of closing to pay to Disney.


You might just be reimbursing the seller. That is what we had to do.


----------



## TinkAgainU

shand32783 said:


> Is it common that if most of the 2022 points are there that they ask you to pay those maintenance fees?



Everything is negotiable, and some Brokers seem to push deals towards Buyer paying MFs harder than others.  Even if your offer is rejected, feel free to go back and offer to share MFs to sweeten the deal.  A Good broker/salesperson will take that to the Seller as a reasonable compromise.


----------



## TinkAgainU

JETSDAD said:


> Disney hardly ever takes back contracts sold by international sellers.



Inquiring minds want to know, does anyone know Why Disney does not usually take those?  Is it higher risk to send the purchase funds offshore, or?


----------



## DVChris

TinkAgainU said:


> Inquiring minds want to know, does anyone know Why Disney does not usually take those?  Is it higher risk to send the purchase funds offshore, or?


Extra tax paperwork for the international seller.


----------



## KVacc

When people talk about ROFR and closing date...specfially that Disney needs at least 30 days to review the contract, is that 30 calendar days or 30 business days?


----------



## Chia1974

KVacc said:


> When people talk about ROFR and closing date...specfially that Disney needs at least 30 days to review the contract, is that 30 calendar days or 30 business days?


Calendar days. It feels like 300 days. It could take anywhere from two weeks to?. I had a contract took 8 weeks to pass because seller’s error with available points.


----------



## Aussie RJ

TinkAgainU said:


> Inquiring minds want to know, does anyone know Why Disney does not usually take those?  Is it higher risk to send the purchase funds offshore, or?


Could it have something to do with the lack of timeshare authority in those regions? I can't purchase direct unless I'm within USA.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

shand32783 said:


> Is it common that if most of the 2022 points are there that they ask you to pay those maintenance fees? Haven't those already been paid by now? (Or soon enough and probably should have been by the time it closes?) The agent had messaged me that maintenance fees for 2022 was another $1100+ (for an offer just submitted) and I thought that would have been paid for by now...unless they are trying to recoup.





DisneyKim41 said:


> You might just be reimbursing the seller. That is what we had to do.



Same here


----------



## mindymouse01

mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24


----------



## birchtree95

mindymouse01 said:


> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24


Killer Price!


----------



## MICKIMINI

birchtree95 said:


> Killer Price!


That is about right for a VBR price IMO!  Great job!


----------



## mindymouse01

birchtree95 said:


> Killer Price!


I thought it was pretty good too!


----------



## shand32783

Do you know if a broker is requesting a deposit for escrow and they let you use a CC for it, is there a fee for that? Is it charged as a cash advance, etc.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

shand32783 said:


> Do you know if a broker is requesting a deposit for escrow and they let you use a CC for it, is there a fee for that? Is it charged as a cash advance, etc.



I've never heard of a Broker (or Title company) charging.  Usually can use a CC for up to $5K.  At least thats the max with Mason Title.  I only use Mason so cant speak for other Title companies.  It's the title company that collects the escrow deposit.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I've used TRCS and Magic Vacation Title and both allowed the deposit to be put on a CC. TRCS only charged $1500 even though 10% was more, but Magic Vacation Title charged the full 10% deposit.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Mason does allow 5K.  On Chase it shows as "services".  As the buyer, you choose your title company!


----------



## Chia1974

MICKIMINI said:


> Mason does allow 5K.  On Chase it shows as "services".  As the buyer, you choose your title company!


First American offers lower closing cost VS Mason. If I have a choice I’d chose lower closing cost.


----------



## perchy

NOT NEW..

UPDATING the final cost of this one per my actual closing fees vs. the estimate. Not really sure what happened. It's about $200 more than initially estimated. It does include 2022 dues tho. 

perchy---$160-$11,621-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11


----------



## Pooh12863

Trixi Mouse said:


> Feelin it too. Just sent one in yesterday for BWV. Fully loaded. We had budgeted and were readying ourselves for a direct contract that was locked-in at the 'old' pricing, then this came across our laps. If it falls through....
> 
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 01/21/22


Disney usually waves international contracts.


----------



## poofyo101

Chia1974 said:


> First American offers lower closing cost VS Mason. If I have a choice I’d chose lower closing cost.


Mason>First American


----------



## Morganjacar

Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15

We were holding out for VGF2, but thought this was a solid deal.


----------



## DonMacGregor

poofyo101 said:


> Mason>First American


And well worth the $80 extra, or whatever it is.


----------



## DKZB

I’ll pay for great service any day. Being cheap tends to cost me more time in the long run. Mason has always been great and I’ve heard less than stellar reviews of other title companies. I think you often get what you pay for. Just my $0.02


----------



## DisNerd1984

On our 75 point they offered to switch to a title company of our choice vs First American and I am regretting not moving this contract over to Mason where our other is. Mason has been extremely communicative after we passed ROFR, crickets from First American


----------



## poofyo101

Its also not very much money. Seems like masons estimate is always higher than what it actually is.


----------



## Divaofdisney

So this just happened 2 weeks ago! Just didn't think it would be so soon. But 150 points at Riviera was just not enough. Hope it passes.

divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11


----------



## Sandisw

Divaofdisney said:


> So this just happened 2 weeks ago! Just didn't think it would be so soon. But 150 points at Riviera was just not enough. Hope it passes.
> 
> divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11



It will pass because they don’t take contracts in active sales.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ginamarie

Divaofdisney said:


> So this just happened 2 weeks ago! Just didn't think it would be so soon. But 150 points at Riviera was just not enough. Hope it passes.
> 
> divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11


You should be fine- it would have to be some kind of shockingly low (like under $100/point) for Disney to even look at buying back a resort they’re still selling.
We just stayed at Riviera last week and loved it!


----------



## Ginamarie

Fidelity is making me nuts this week. I submitted an offer through their website on Sunday (knowing they don’t work on the weekend- no problem). Monday comes, no word. I called the listing agent, got his voicemail, left a message around 2 pm. Nothing.  The chat from the website pops up from the corner of my eye, so I tried that around 4:30- they said they’ll let the listing agent know I need a call.

Now it’s Tuesday morning and there’s still no word!


----------



## KVacc

I reached out this morning to the broker to see if he could contact Disney to see if something was wrong and then we magically got the email!

KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25


----------



## Divaofdisney

KVacc said:


> I reached out this morning to the broker to see if he could contact Disney to see if something was wrong and then we magically got the email!
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25



Yay!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17 

Oooops.  If the stock market was doing then what it's doing now, I probably wouldn't have made this offer.  I confess I'm debating whether I want to lose the deposit and pull out or not, but I figure I'll wait to see where things are when/if this passes.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17
> 
> Oooops.  If the stock market was doing then what it's doing now, I probably wouldn't have made this offer.  I confess I'm debating whether I want to lose the deposit and pull out or not, but I figure I'll wait to see where things are when/if this passes.


OMG! My hero! My wife and I were looking at our portfolio yesterday as I was begging her permission to buy a BCV contract. Please talk to her!


----------



## perchy

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17
> 
> Oooops.  If the stock market was doing then what it's doing now, I probably wouldn't have made this offer.  I confess I'm debating whether I want to lose the deposit and pull out or not, but I figure I'll wait to see where things are when/if this passes.



Hey, Lorana, 

Help a girl out. How do you know if a resale contract is Kidani or Jambo? Does it matter? I need AKV in my little portfolio.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

perchy said:


> Hey, Lorana,
> 
> Help a girl out. How do you know if a resale contract is Kidani or Jambo? Does it matter? I need AKV in my little portfolio.


Your deed might specify a specific piece of property but contractually, they are the same. You have 11 month advantage and annual dues for both.


----------



## Lorana

perchy said:


> Hey, Lorana,
> 
> Help a girl out. How do you know if a resale contract is Kidani or Jambo? Does it matter? I need AKV in my little portfolio.


Resale contracts might be hard to figure out, unless the broker is listing the unit (which SHOULD be in the offer contract once an offer is being finalized) or unless you know the seller's name (if you have the name, go to https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp and look up their deed to get their unit #).

Jambo House has Units 1 through 56 and Kidani has Units 57A through 120C.

It doesn't ACTUALLY matter which one you own, as they are part of the same condo association (though if in the future something happened that they somehow weren't, then it might matter).  However, our first resale turned out to be Kidani (which we saw when it was added to our DVC account), and so when we added on a small # of direct points, we purposefully asked for Jambo House points as we wanted to own at both, lol.


----------



## Lorana

HIRyeDVC said:


> OMG! My hero! My wife and I were looking at our portfolio yesterday as I was begging her permission to buy a BCV contract. Please talk to her!


If it's a SEP UY BCV contract at a reasonable price, I might actually try to beat you to it.  I keep telling myself NO to BCV, because DH isn't a fan of the theming (in fairness, the theming is SPOT ON but we live in Massachusetts, and so we don't want to vacation in a hotel that makes us think we're on Cape Cod), but I confess I love the lazy river and the walk to Epcot, and I'd love the option to have a couple of nights at BCV.  But he wanted RIV and RIV made more long-term sense, so we own there.  So I don't need BCV.  I need to keep telling myself this.  I do not need BCV!

But if you do NOT have an Epcot area resort, I think it's worth adding it in!  We love split stays, and having a resort that makes it easy to get to Epcot and HS is ideal.  ESPECIALLY if you like eating out... being able to walk to the World Showcase just makes it awesome in terms of dinner options.  And LAZY RIVER.  Who doesn't want a lazy river?  I took my BFF to BCV in May for a girlfriend weekend away, and we literally spent most of the day floating around the lazy river and then soaking in the hot tub -- leaving our kids at home with the hubbies -- and that is the way to spend a weekend.  (And admittedly partly why I now want to own at BCV, lol).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> If it's a SEP UY BCV contract at a reasonable price, I might actually try to beat you to it.  I keep telling myself NO to BCV, because DH isn't a fan of the theming (in fairness, the theming is SPOT ON but we live in Massachusetts, and so we don't want to vacation in a hotel that makes us think we're on Cape Cod), but I confess I love the lazy river and the walk to Epcot, and I'd love the option to have a couple of nights at BCV.  But he wanted RIV and RIV made more long-term sense, so we own there.  So I don't need BCV.  I need to keep telling myself this.  I do not need BCV!
> 
> But if you do NOT have an Epcot area resort, I think it's worth adding it in!  We love split stays, and having a resort that makes it easy to get to Epcot and HS is ideal.  ESPECIALLY if you like eating out... being able to walk to the World Showcase just makes it awesome in terms of dinner options.  And LAZY RIVER.  Who doesn't want a lazy river?  I took my BFF to BCV in May for a girlfriend weekend away, and we literally spent most of the day floating around the lazy river and then soaking in the hot tub -- leaving our kids at home with the hubbies -- and that is the way to spend a weekend.  (And admittedly partly why I now want to own at BCV, lol).


Don’t tell me! Tell my wife! Ok, I’m PMing you her number


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17
> 
> Oooops.  If the stock market was doing then what it's doing now, I probably wouldn't have made this offer.  I confess I'm debating whether I want to lose the deposit and pull out or not, but I figure I'll wait to see where things are when/if this passes.


Aren’t you still in the 10 day recision period or did it just pass on you?


----------



## gregskellington

Ginamarie said:


> Fidelity is making me nuts this week. I submitted an offer through their website on Sunday (knowing they don’t work on the weekend- no problem). Monday comes, no word. I called the listing agent, got his voicemail, left a message around 2 pm. Nothing.  The chat from the website pops up from the corner of my eye, so I tried that around 4:30- they said they’ll let the listing agent know I need a call.
> 
> Now it’s Tuesday morning and there’s still no word!



My experience with Fidelty was pretty bad, I wouldn't use them again unless they had *THE* unicorn contract I needed. Hope you hear something!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> If it's a SEP UY BCV contract at a reasonable price, I might actually try to beat you to it.


I’m glad I don’t have Sep UY. I dare not compete with my DVC mentor


----------



## Lorana

Ginamarie said:


> Aren’t you still in the 10 day recision period or did it just pass on you?


I thought we had passed it, but now that you mention it, it looks like we're actually still in it.  Which means I have 48 hours (assuming 10 days from 1/17 means we have until EOD 1/27?) to make my decision.  Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## DisNerd1984

gregskellington said:


> My experience with Fidelty was pretty bad, I wouldn't use them again unless they had *THE* unicorn contract I needed. Hope you hear something!


They have our second contract for 75 CCV points. Compared to DVC Resale who is doing our 150 point CCV contract I like DVC Resale better. But fidelity had this smaller contract with the same use year.


----------



## rubybutt

Ginamarie said:


> Fidelity is making me nuts this week. I submitted an offer through their website on Sunday (knowing they don’t work on the weekend- no problem). Monday comes, no word. I called the listing agent, got his voicemail, left a message around 2 pm. Nothing.  The chat from the website pops up from the corner of my eye, so I tried that around 4:30- they said they’ll let the listing agent know I need a call.
> 
> Now it’s Tuesday morning and there’s still no word!



Yep.  They aren't the fastest.  But they usually are the cheapest.  Worth it.


----------



## Chia1974

rubybutt said:


> Yep.  They aren't the fastest.  But they usually are the cheapest.  Worth it.


Speaking of Fidelity, just saw a VGF for $172 and thinking “great deal”. Then I saw how many points and my eyes almost popped out. 1291


----------



## gregskellington

Chia1974 said:


> Speaking of Fidelity, just saw a VGF for $172 and thinking “great deal”. Then I saw how many points and my eyes almost popped out. 1291



Yikes


----------



## birchtree95

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17
> 
> Oooops.  If the stock market was doing then what it's doing now, I probably wouldn't have made this offer.  I confess I'm debating whether I want to lose the deposit and pull out or not, but I figure I'll wait to see where things are when/if this passes.


You're within 10 days. You can back out without losing any money


----------



## hobbes42

Chia1974 said:


> Speaking of Fidelity, just saw a VGF for $172 and thinking “great deal”. Then I saw how many points and my eyes almost popped out. 1291


Wow, one could stay at VGF for about 2 months in a studio with that many points.  But, it's probably more cost effective to buy a house in Orlando for the same price and turn it into a VRBO or AirBNB.


----------



## Microbuns

Microbuns said:


> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/7


Sad update, got a call from my broker, thinking I was hearing about a ROFR decision, but it was to tell me that the seller had made a mistake and this is actually a contract that needs a May delayed closing, so we need to re-send to ROFR. Annoying.

Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25


----------



## shand32783

Y'all got a cheat sheet by chance of the typical cadence/steps of purchasing? =) 
We're at the all parties have docu-signed the "contract for sale and purchase" document and deposit paid stage.... My guess is infancy stage?


----------



## gregskellington

I'm assuming that means you still need to be sent to ROFR. Yes, that's still infancy in the big picture


----------



## shand32783

gregskellington said:


> I'm assuming that means you still need to be sent to ROFR. Yes, that's still infancy in the big picture


When/if I hear from them that it's off to ROFR, I'll post the details then...Just in case any issues arise first.


----------



## KVacc

shand32783 said:


> Y'all got a cheat sheet by chance of the typical cadence/steps of purchasing? =)
> We're at the all parties have docu-signed the "contract for sale and purchase" document and deposit paid stage.... My guess is infancy stage?


Look at the Closing Time thread, that may help.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Speaking of Fidelity, just saw a VGF for $172 and thinking “great deal”. Then I saw how many points and my eyes almost popped out. 1291


Yes! I saw this one too!


----------



## John Gry

John Gry---$116-$49412-400-BRV@WL-Apr-0/21, 231/22, 400/23- sent 1/25

1st attempt, new to DVC, learning as I go. I'm hoping to get through ROFR, I'm not too sure.


----------



## rubybutt

Microbuns said:


> Sad update, got a call from my broker, thinking I was hearing about a ROFR decision, but it was to tell me that the seller had made a mistake and this is actually a contract that needs a May delayed closing, so we need to re-send to ROFR. Annoying.
> 
> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25


Don't sign.  It is an international seller.  Offer them $125 for the hassle.  It won't be taken in ROFR.


----------



## DKZB

rubybutt said:


> Don't sign.  It is an international seller.  Offer them $125 for the hassle.  It won't be taken in ROFR.



I wouldn’t sign. I would want that contract at $120 or less. I had one the other day LOADED contact (2020 and 2021 points) counter at $125, I passed On it because I don’t want more SSR points unless it’s a great price!


----------



## pianomanzano

Genuine question here from a new-ish owner (don't know how much longer I can keep saying that), but what's the point of putting up a contract for sale with a delayed closing? As in, why not just put the contract up after the last stay? It's not like the prices are that high now that warrant a quick sale, I mean prices could trend even higher after the last stay, right? Maybe not understanding the full picture, but I feel like there's limited interest in a delayed closing contract unless the buyer already is a member and doesn't need the points right away. Doesn't make sense to me to limit the buyer pool to those willing to wait (and more likely to haggle, as is the case above).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> Genuine question here from a new-ish owner (don't know how much longer I can keep saying that), but what's the point of putting up a contract for sale with a delayed closing? As in, why not just put the contract up after the last stay? It's not like the prices are that high now that warrant a quick sale, I mean prices could trend even higher after the last stay, right? Maybe not understanding the full picture, but I feel like there's limited interest in a delayed closing contract unless the buyer already is a member and doesn't need the points right away. Doesn't make sense to me to limit the buyer pool to those willing to wait (and more likely to haggle, as is the case above).


Mostly because the seller has a planned vacation using existing points but they also want to get their contracts listed asap for max visibility is my guess


----------



## Lee Matthews

Lee_Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 01/26

This will be our 3rd and last contract....probably

We thought long and hard for weeks whether to spend the extra $$$ for 150 points and go direct for a Blue card but decided against it.


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> Genuine question here from a new-ish owner (don't know how much longer I can keep saying that), but what's the point of putting up a contract for sale with a delayed closing? As in, why not just put the contract up after the last stay? It's not like the prices are that high now that warrant a quick sale, I mean prices could trend even higher after the last stay, right? Maybe not understanding the full picture, but I feel like there's limited interest in a delayed closing contract unless the buyer already is a member and doesn't need the points right away. Doesn't make sense to me to limit the buyer pool to those willing to wait (and more likely to haggle, as is the case above).



I have bought and sold a few. There is a market for them. When we aold, we figured it didn’t hurt to list that way as worst case was we didn’t get it an odderquickly.

There are buyers out there who like having that extra time to come up with or hang on to the funds.

When we bought, it was for that reason. In all cases, the price for the sale was within line with others.

Plus, giving myself time to sell allowed me to make other decisions as we always did to buy something else.

There really is no downside to it.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Question..... just curious is one able to sell a contract that is not paid off yet? More or less like transferring ownership or just selling or deeding back to Disney?


----------



## Matty B13

Microbuns said:


> Sad update, got a call from my broker, thinking I was hearing about a ROFR decision, but it was to tell me that the seller had made a mistake and this is actually a contract that needs a May delayed closing, so we need to re-send to ROFR. Annoying.
> 
> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25


I would look for another SSR contract and not wait for a May closing, and if there is an issue already with the seller, chances are they will "forget" other things during the closing and drag it out even longer.


----------



## carseatguru

Divaofdisney said:


> Question..... just curious is one able to sell a contract that is not paid off yet? More or less like transferring ownership or just selling or deeding back to Disney?


Yes. When the contract closes they will deduct the amount of the loan from your proceeds to pay it off. At least that's what happened when I sold resale.


----------



## princesscinderella

Divaofdisney said:


> Question..... just curious is one able to sell a contract that is not paid off yet? More or less like transferring ownership or just selling or deeding back to Disney?


I believe you can sell it while still owing money but if it doesn’t sell for more than what you owe you might need to bring money to the table to close if it’s not enough to cover the cost of sale and brokers fees.


----------



## Sandisw

Divaofdisney said:


> Question..... just curious is one able to sell a contract that is not paid off yet? More or less like transferring ownership or just selling or deeding back to Disney?



DVD will sometimes take contracts back but for a very low price. Much lower than it can be sold on the resale market.

As already mentioned, if proceeds of the sale, after fees and commissions, isn’t enough to pay off the loan, the seller then has to cover that shortfall before it can close.


----------



## shand32783

shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26 

I'll go into hibernation for awhile now.


----------



## ADS66

ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26


----------



## asaj

asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26

I didn't think we were at high risk with this one, but still feels nice to have it pass.  I am sure there are better prices out there, but this was the perfect amount of points and matched our UY...so for me it wasn't worth squabbling over a few hundred dollars.  We are excited!


----------



## bigorsmall

update：

Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9， passed 1/25

Bigorsmall---$115-$19484-150-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26


----------



## perchy

rubybutt said:


> Yep.  They aren't the fastest.  But they usually are the cheapest.  Worth it.



I really don't mind Fidelity. Even the $195 fee, when it means I don't have to pay a "premium" for a small contract. Even with the $195, their small contracts are priced reasonably. 

What I don't understand is why I can't pick one broker and use one broker across any resale transaction, like real estate, where it doesn't matter who has the listing. 

And it feels like the Title rep is the one who deserves any commission.


----------



## perchy

bigorsmall said:


> update：
> 
> Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9， passed 1/25
> 
> Bigorsmall---$115-$319485-150-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26



Very nice. Were you hoping both would pass? lol


----------



## bigorsmall

perchy said:


> Very nice. Were you hoping both would pass? lol



No surprise with the AUL one, but I was a little worried about the AKV one. 
So excited!


----------



## CarolG4

The email just came in and I am so happy that our first ever DVC passed ROFR.  My eyes are already on another couple of contracts to up those points 

CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10 - Passed 1/26


----------



## LadybugsMum

Lots of passes today. I hope there's more to come.


----------



## bigorsmall

bigorsmall said:


> update：
> 
> Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9， passed 1/25
> 
> Bigorsmall---$115-$19484-150-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26



Just realized that the total cost of the AUL contract was wrong. Updated.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

perchy said:


> I really don't mind Fidelity. Even the $195 fee, when it means I don't have to pay a "premium" for a small contract. Even with the $195, their small contracts are priced reasonably.
> 
> What I don't understand is why I can't pick one broker and use one broker across any resale transaction, like real estate, where it doesn't matter who has the listing.
> 
> And it feels like the Title rep is the one who deserves any commission.



I'm using Fidelity for the first time on a BLT contract and I've not been impressed.  Just found out today that the agent input the Sellers name incorrectly on the contract.  Disney caught the mistake.  Back to the bottom of the pile we go! 

But the price is good... so here's hoping it works out.  Fingers crossed. 

As for the $195 fee, I negotiated that the Seller pays it.  I simply told the Broker I wouldn't have to pay it with any other Brokerage.  Not for me to pay when it was the Seller who chose Fidelity.  I didn't receive any pushback.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> Lots of passes today. I hope there's more to come.


Impatiently waiting for mine, 1/6!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lee Matthews said:


> Lee_Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 01/26
> 
> This will be our 3rd and* last* contract....probably
> 
> We thought long and hard for weeks whether to spend the extra $$$ for 150 points and go direct for a Blue card but decided against it.


Famous *last* words LOL!  Great price!


----------



## princesscinderella

MICKIMINI said:


> Famous *last* words LOL!  Great price!


So true!! I’ve got two mini contracts (which I know are your favorites) that I’m waiting for the paperwork to get signed that I couldn’t pass up and I just passed ROFR last week  They are the same owner so I’m bundling closing costs.


----------



## MICKIMINI

princesscinderella said:


> So true!! I’ve got two mini contracts (which I know are your favorites) that I’m waiting for the paperwork to get signed that I couldn’t pass up and I just passed ROFR last week  They are the same owner so I’m bundling closing costs.


AWESOME!  Bundling contracts is such a great way to save YOU money and doesn't involve any negotiations.  I've done it three times.  What a win!


----------



## perchy

Feeling really bad for the 1,000-pt AUL contract owner.  That's a lot of dues. 

If 10 of us offered $100 pp and drew up a contract to each be responsible for/not to use more than 100 pts per year in a shared account....


----------



## Brandon4Bama

Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26


----------



## Divaofdisney

divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11 passed 1/26/22

So Disney waived the ROFR on our Riviera resale- officially adding 50 more points!! So happy and excited. Only took 15 days- very quick considering our last resale took 105 days from start to finish!!


----------



## Tbella

Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10

My deed is showing recorded today so waiting for membership number from DVC. This is our first contract and we are very excited. I am so grateful to these boards and the podcast for all the guidance.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Tbella said:


> Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> My deed is showing recorded today so waiting for membership number from DVC. This is our first contract and we are very excited. I am so grateful to these boards and the podcast for all the guidance.


Congratulations! That is a great price for a loaded contract! Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## Tbella

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congratulations! That is a great price for a loaded contract! Welcome Home neighbor!



Thank you! Now if I could only figure out how to add the Bay Lake Tower gif to my signature .


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Tbella said:


> Thank you! Now if I could only figure out how to add the Bay Lake Tower gif to my signature .


PM’d you


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10

It looks like quite a few of you received good news recently - hopefully we recieve the same good news, too!


----------



## Lee Matthews

MICKIMINI said:


> Famous *last* words LOL!  Great price!


Yeah lol we’ll see

we now have enough points which allows us a 1 bedroom value for 2 weeks a year and then we only plan to visit WDW 2 years in a row before going somewhere else in year 3 which will give us the points available if we can’t get the value room and need a standard.


----------



## tommcp516

tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Disneyboymom716

Our first DVC attempt!
$143-$8091-50-AKV- jun- 0/21, 95/22, 50/23- sent 01/26


----------



## Chia1974

Disneyboymom716 said:


> Our first DVC attempt!
> $143-$8091-50-AKV- jun- 45/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 01/26


Hopefully you will pass fast so you get to use 45 points before June.


----------



## Jgc014

Chia1974 said:


> Hopefully you will pass fast so you get to use 45 points before June.



it looks like they may be bankable - can the seller bank for you? It would need to be done by the end of Jan I believe.


----------



## softballmom3

Disneyboymom716 said:


> Our first DVC attempt!
> $143-$8091-50-AKV- jun- 45/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 01/26



I would ask for them to bank the June '21 points if possible.


----------



## ITGirl50

softballmom3 said:


> I would ask for them to bank the June '21 points if possible.


It’s too late to bank them. That would have to be done in January 22.


----------



## softballmom3

ITGirl50 said:


> It’s too late to bank them. That would have to be done in January 22.


They can request the seller to bank them.  That's what I did when I purchased mine.


----------



## kandlsutton

ITGirl50 said:


> It’s too late to bank them. That would have to be done in January 22.


5 days left to bank


----------



## BamaGuy44

Brandon4Bama said:


> Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26



Congrats and Roll Tide!


----------



## Brandon4Bama

BamaGuy44 said:


> Congrats and Roll Tide!



Thanks! This is our first DVC contract. We are excited. Roll Tide!


----------



## Disneyboymom716

Disneyboymom716 said:


> Our first DVC attempt!
> $143-$8091-50-AKV- jun- 45/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 01/26


Edit sorry new to this, yes they are banked.


----------



## Sandisw

Disneyboymom716 said:


> Edit sorry new to this, yes they are banked.



If those 2021 are banked, then you may want to updated it to show that.


----------



## ITGirl50

kandlsutton said:


> 5 days left to bank


Oh yea it’s not Feb yet!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27



I'd just like to add that less than 30 minutes after the Broker advised we passed ROFR, Cammy from Mason had the buyer documents in my Inbox.  She is just incredible!


----------



## poofyo101

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I'd just like to add that less than 30 minutes after the Broker advised we passed ROFR, Cammy from Mason had the buyer documents in my Inbox.  She is just incredible!


the best there is.
melissa is also pretty awesome at J Sweet


----------



## dado4

dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27 

I don't think this will pass ROFR, especially considering the recent direct price hike! But Beach Club in Oct never comes up so I had to at least try. (21' points are actually banked 20', so I can't have them bank em)


----------



## DonMacGregor

poofyo101 said:


> the best there is.
> melissa is also pretty awesome at J Sweet


Cammy rocks.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27
> 
> I don't think this will pass ROFR, especially considering the recent direct price hike! But Beach Club in Oct never comes up so I had to at least try. (21' points are actually banked 20', so I can't have them bank em)



That's a steal of a deal!  Well done!


----------



## KVacc

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I'd just like to add that less than 30 minutes after the Broker advised we passed ROFR, Cammy from Mason had the buyer documents in my Inbox.  She is just incredible!


Wow! Thats great, Im still waiting on ours and was told 21 days from Magic Title to get them


----------



## Ginamarie

Well for all my talk about buying BLT next, we just signed contracts on HHI points today. I’m waiting for sellers to sign and submission to ROFR and then I’ll post the details- very excited after our stay at HHI last weekend!


----------



## bigorsmall

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27
> 
> I don't think this will pass ROFR, especially considering the recent direct price hike! But Beach Club in Oct never comes up so I had to at least try. (21' points are actually banked 20', so I can't have them bank em)


Where did you find it? The price is so great!


----------



## Pnyc1969

Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/27


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Well for all my talk about buying BLT next, we just signed contracts on HHI points today. I’m waiting for sellers to sign and submission to ROFR and then I’ll post the details- very excited after our stay at HHI last weekend!


Well, BLT doesn‘t expire for another 39 years so you have plenty of time


----------



## kandlsutton

Ginamarie said:


> Well for all my talk about buying BLT next, we just signed contracts on HHI points today. I’m waiting for sellers to sign and submission to ROFR and then I’ll post the details- very excited after our stay at HHI last weekend!


Booked a “mini-moon” trip at HHI for our DD who is getting married in March, and am sort of disappointed I don't get to go. I snagged their reservation at 8am sharp 7 months out and there was no availability minutes later.  So, may have to add on a few more points to get to stay there ourselves, especially as it‘s only a 5 hour drive for us and on the way to/from WDW.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27
> 
> I don't think this will pass ROFR, especially considering the recent direct price hike! But Beach Club in Oct never comes up so I had to at least try. (21' points are actually banked 20', so I can't have them bank em)


Nice deal, even though Disney is coming after all the 2042 properties pretty hard, especially the larger contracts. Good luck though. Really hope you get it


----------



## Ginamarie

kandlsutton said:


> Booked a “mini-moon” trip at HHI for our DD who is getting married in March, and am sort of disappointed I don't get to go. I snagged their reservation at 8am sharp 7 months out and there was no availability minutes later.  So, may have to add on a few more points to get to stay there ourselves, especially as it‘s only a 5 hour drive for us and on the way to/from WDW.



We stayed in one of the GVs at HHI on Saturday night on our way back from WDW and just fell in love.  It's still about 10 hours from our home (I wish it was a little closer, but still not too bad for a one day drive).  I booked the GV right at the 7 month mark at 8 am too.. even though it's low season in January, the employees were telling me that they're always at 95-100% occupancy at that resort.  We decided that we needed HHI points so that we could have availability at the 11 month mark to book a summertime vacation and get to enjoy the beach and poolhouse more.  So excited that we'll be able to pull that off for 2023 (assuming we pass ROFR).  When we told our family that we signed this contract, they all started saying they want to sneak along with us!!  (we have a couple of open spaces in a 2-bedroom unit since we're only a family of 6).


----------



## Dis Runner

Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27


----------



## Yodeling2001

Hello, first post but long-time lurker and former CM, forever a Mouseketeer! I've learned a lot on DISboards, thank you all. Here are my strings:

Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14

Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19

Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19

Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Yodeling2001 said:


> Hello, first post but long-time lurker and former CM, forever a Mouseketeer! I've learned a lot on DISboards, thank you all. Here are my strings:
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20


Nicely done. This is a beautiful portfolio. Good luck!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> That's a steal of a deal!  Well done!



We had $145pp, 170 point Feb Uy taken 2 weeks ago. Good luck.


----------



## Yodeling2001

HIRyeDVC said:


> Nicely done. This is a beautiful portfolio. Good luck!



<curtsies> thank you! fingers crossed. at least ROFR seems to be happening quickly for people this month! i was surprised when they took the first one in 10 days, is fast turnaround more common if Disney decides to take it back?


----------



## poofyo101

Dis Runner said:


> Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27


Would wait to see what disney offers direct prior to purchasing this


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Yodeling2001 said:


> Hello, first post but long-time lurker and former CM, forever a Mouseketeer! I've learned a lot on DISboards, thank you all. Here are my strings:
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20


I hope you get all of them. You'll have a monorail resort, an Epcot resort and a Disney Springs resort. Nice!


----------



## SteveS1

SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20

Just found this board, it’s great! This is our first DVC purchase.  We  had the offer accepted 12/28, and it was sent to DVC 1/4 but rejected since the agent didn’t list multiple contracts the seller had and wasn’t   corrected until 1/20. We’re excited so hope it passes  but seems iffy based on what I’m reading here. I’ll update when we find out!


----------



## ITGirl50

KVacc said:


> Wow! Thats great, Im still waiting on ours and was told 21 days from Magic Title to get them


We have waited 9 days so far for Magic Title. They say DVD is slow, I’m thinking the title company also slows it down.


----------



## ITGirl50

SteveS1 said:


> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20
> 
> Just found this board, it’s great! This is our first DVC purchase.  We  had the offer accepted 12/28, and it was sent to DVC 1/4 but rejected since the agent didn’t list multiple contracts the seller had and wasn’t   corrected until 1/20. We’re excited so hope it passes  but seems iffy based on what I’m reading here. I’ll update when we find out!


That’s is a really low price for BLT. If it passes you got a bargain.


----------



## birchtree95

SteveS1 said:


> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20


Gasp!

I hope you get this! Where did you find such a price?!


----------



## Einstein509

Dis Runner said:


> Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27


In terms of price, that is not a good deal.  Smaller VGF contracts, which are higher in demand, are going for $175-$185.  You may have had a compelling reason to go with this one so to each his own.

Higher point contracts usually go for less than smaller point contracts.  This one should be on the low end of what I mentioned above, maybe even lower than that.   Congrats though.


----------



## Ruttangel

Interesting article showing Max ROFR value across WDW resorts over last 3 months.
Indicates we are paying too much for VGF/PVB for a start
https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program/financial/news-34867/5218-2042-resorts-targeted-for-buybacks


----------



## Sandisw

Ruttangel said:


> Interesting article showing Max ROFR value across WDW resorts over last 3 months.
> Indicates we are paying too much for VGF/PVB for a start
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program/financial/news-34867/5218-2042-resorts-targeted-for-buybacks



I saw and I thought the same thing.


----------



## dado4

bigorsmall said:


> Where did you find it? The price is so great!


This one was on Fidelity.


----------



## Chia1974

Ruttangel said:


> Interesting article showing Max ROFR value across WDW resorts over last 3 months.
> Indicates we are paying too much for VGF/PVB for a start
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program/financial/news-34867/5218-2042-resorts-targeted-for-buybacks


Super nervous with my BWV @$132, it’s been 3 weeks.
I’m eyeing on a PVB, maybe just maybe a good deal to be had. But not crazy about the resort and the points chart is on the rise.


----------



## Ruttangel

Chia1974 said:


> Super nervous with my BWV @$132, it’s been 3 weeks.
> I’m eyeing on a PVB, maybe just maybe a good deal to be had. But not crazy about the resort and the points chart is on the rise.


There's a lot of PVB out there that have been sitting there months


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28

So disappointed. Who is buying these contracts at direct prices?? Can Disney break up a 150 point contract into smaller contracts when they sell direct?


----------



## LadybugsMum

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> So disappointed. Who is buying these contracts at direct prices?? Can Disney break up a 150 point contract into smaller contracts when they sell direct?



Yes, Disney can break up or combine the points and change the UY.


----------



## Ruttangel

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> So disappointed. Who is buying these contracts at direct prices?? Can Disney break up a 150 point contract into smaller contracts when they sell direct?


I'm sure you heard but Direct BCV is now up to $265 so it's still a $100+ spread for them, but it does seem super high.


----------



## Chia1974

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> So disappointed. Who is buying these contracts at direct prices?? Can Disney break up a 150 point contract into smaller contracts when they sell direct?


Disney is wasting no time grabbing this one quickly and resale for $265. So sorry!


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Ruttangel said:


> I'm sure you heard but Direct BCV is now up to $265 so it's still a $100+ spread for them, but it does seem super high.



I just figured that Disney was raising the price to $265 as a way to dissuade people from actually buying direct there versus buying direct at one of their active resorts. Oh well! I’ll have to go on the hunt for another.


----------



## SteveS1

birchtree95 said:


> Gasp!
> 
> I hope you get this! Where did you find such a price?!



Found it on redweek.com , it was listed for $160 and I negotiated. Hoping it goes through but even if it doesn't now that I found this forum I'm well prepared to start my search over.


----------



## Ruttangel

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> I just figured that Disney was raising the price to $265 as a way to dissuade people from actually buying direct there versus buying direct at one of their active resorts. Oh well! I’ll have to go on the hunt for another.


This has been sitting for 3 months
https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/property/disney-vacation-club/disneys-beach-club-villas/6015588/
Good luck


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28


----------



## dado4

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> So disappointed. Who is buying these contracts at direct prices?? Can Disney break up a 150 point contract into smaller contracts when they sell direct?


So you're saying that 300points at $130/pt sails through ROFR? LOL


----------



## Ruttangel

dado4 said:


> So you're saying that 300points at $130/pt sails through ROFR? LOL


It's a game and sometimes you beat the house, good luck


----------



## dado4

Ruttangel said:


> It's a game and sometimes you beat the house, good luck


I think the only way they pass a contract that low compared to others is to maybe get people bidding low again so they can take more in ROFR at a lower price


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23-I’m the seller- sent 1/28


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

dado4 said:


> So you're saying that 300points at $130/pt sails through ROFR? LOL



Haha, well no. I understand that at some price threshold DVC will step in, but $160 seemed higher than what I've seen others passing.


----------



## rubybutt

poofyo101 said:


> Would wait to see what disney offers direct prior to purchasing this


Same, but to late to back out now for the purchaser.  I don't understand why people are buying VGF right now, when direct will probably be this much.  Everyone has there own reasons.


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28


ughh... they took at $150?  That sucks.


----------



## Pens Fan

Ginamarie said:


> We stayed in one of the GVs at HHI on Saturday night on our way back from WDW and just fell in love.  It's still about 10 hours from our home (I wish it was a little closer, but still not too bad for a one day drive).  I booked the GV right at the 7 month mark at 8 am too.. even though it's low season in January, the employees were telling me that they're always at 95-100% occupancy at that resort.  We decided that we needed HHI points so that we could have availability at the 11 month mark to book a summertime vacation and get to enjoy the beach and poolhouse more.  So excited that we'll be able to pull that off for 2023 (assuming we pass ROFR).  When we told our family that we signed this contract, they all started saying they want to sneak along with us!!  (we have a couple of open spaces in a 2-bedroom unit since we're only a family of 6).



We stayed at HHI in Sept 2020 for 3 nights on our way down to WDW.  By the second day I was scouring the internet for resale contracts   .  There is just something about that place - it's special.  We are now owners there and couldn't be happier about that!

Good luck with your contract.


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23-I’m the seller- sent 1/28


Who did you sell through? My 100pt SSR contract looks similar as we have 98 pts coming in Oct and were thinking of selling it.


----------



## Ruttangel

rubybutt said:


> Same, but to late to back out now for the purchaser.  I don't understand why people are buying VGF right now, when direct will probably be this much.  Everyone has there own reasons.


You can get $180 instant sale at a broker for 75pt VGF contract or list at $215 with no current year points. I would say that's going to look like an insane price once VGF-2 is released.


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> Who did you sell through? My 100pt SSR contract looks similar as we have 98 pts coming in Oct and were thinking of selling it.


******************
It sold before I even get an answer for the BWV I’m waiting in ROFR. 
I guess I can’t post their website.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ruttangel said:


> Interesting article showing Max ROFR value across WDW resorts over last 3 months.
> Indicates we are paying too much for VGF/PVB for a start
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program/financial/news-34867/5218-2042-resorts-targeted-for-buybacks



I found this line interesting:

_A single 1,291 point fixed week deed at The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort was bought back.  The fixed week was for a Grand Villa during week 31 (check-in on 31 Jul 2022).  Thanks to Wil for finding this one._

Looks like it was bought back at $150pp.


----------



## Sandisw

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> Haha, well no. I understand that at some price threshold DVC will step in, but $160 seemed higher than what I've seen others passing.



The thing is you just never know why they took it and it may not have been price alone. It’s possibly the contract was deeded to a specific unit and they wanted it for that.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> ughh... they took at $150?  That sucks.



Yep.  Looks like only $155 and above is safe.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27 

Looks like they're taking stripped contracts too.  Boo


----------



## shand32783

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Yep.  Looks like only $155 and above is safe.


I knew my number would be pressing it. I'm not needing it like right now so if I have to hunt some more, I will. (Still crossing fingers though) =)


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

shand32783 said:


> I knew my number would be pressing it. I'm not needing it like right now so if I have to hunt some more, I will. (Still crossing fingers though) =)



I hope you get it.  Fingers crossed for you.  $153.12 is cutting it close, but you never know.  You always have a chance.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

SteveS1 said:


> Found it on redweek.com , it was listed for $160 and I negotiated. Hoping it goes through but even if it doesn't now that I found this forum I'm well prepared to start my search over.


Good that you have that outlook. I'd start having my eye on similar contracts. Look at page 1 of this thread as well as the ROFR thread from the prior 3 months to see what price Disney is taking them back. That gives you an idea of your lowest offer. 

Hope it passes anyway. Sometimes, it happens that one will get through lower than typical.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> So disappointed. Who is buying these contracts at direct prices?? Can Disney break up a 150 point contract into smaller contracts when they sell direct?


I negotiated a 100 point BCV contract a couple of weeks ago for $140pp through Fidelity but my wife didn’t let me buy. I’m kinda glad I didn’t even try to ROFR. Did you buy through Fidelity? It seems brokers there could care less if contracts get ROFR’d.


----------



## birchtree95

HIRyeDVC said:


> I negotiated a 100 point BCV contract a couple of weeks ago for $140pp through Fidelity but my wife didn’t let me buy. I’m kinda glad I didn’t even try to ROFR. Did you buy through Fidelity? It seems brokers there could care less if contracts get ROFR’d.


I think it's refreshing that Fidelity doesn't push you to submit a higher offer than you want. Others will tell you you'll never pass, but as many here can attest to, Disney surprises us with what they do and do not take back. 

It's just nice that you don't get the pressure to up your price, and they don't say "we'd buy it for that price." They just pass it along and let you know how the seller responds.


----------



## hobbes42

Cubbiefan1734 said:


> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27
> 
> Looks like they're taking stripped contracts too.  Boo




Things aren't looking good for my 250 and 300 pt contracts.

They can't take them all!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

birchtree95 said:


> I think it's refreshing that Fidelity doesn't push you to submit a higher offer than you want. Others will tell you you'll never pass, but as many here can attest to, Disney surprises us with what they do and do not take back.
> 
> It's just nice that you don't get the pressure to up your price, and they don't say "we'd buy it for that price." They just pass it along and let you know how the seller responds.


This is true. i suppose it’s a balancing act but I could appreciate a broker that tries to get the buyer a good deal.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

HIRyeDVC said:


> I negotiated a 100 point BCV contract a couple of weeks ago for $140pp through Fidelity but my wife didn’t let me buy. I’m kinda glad I didn’t even try to ROFR. Did you buy through Fidelity? It seems brokers there could care less if contracts get ROFR’d.


I bought through Fidelity. Most emails I received were from the automated communication from their system. I am giving them another try with a Polynesian contract. They were fast to respond when I was in the process of making my initial offer. I had my offer accepted and sent to ROFR within 1 business day. So I can't complain!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HIRyeDVC said:


> I negotiated a 100 point BCV contract a couple of weeks ago for $140pp through Fidelity but my wife didn’t let me buy. I’m kinda glad I didn’t even try to ROFR. Did you buy through Fidelity? It seems brokers there could care less if contracts get ROFR’d.



On the contrary it's nice to have brokers that aren't deciding what the ROFR point is and quoting it as fact.  They'll give you their opinion if it will pass or not if you happen to ask but they don't pretend to know what's definitely going to happen.   Same on lower offers - it's a "let's see what they say" vs "you are crazy to even think of offering that".


----------



## disneyforsix

Agreed - I just put in 2 separate offers from 2 different brokers.  I am making very aggressive offers because we are not desperate for points, and looking for a great deal.  One of the brokers was like "I'll give it a shot" while the other responded with a potential answer timeline and informed me of the current resale rates, lol.  Just put the darn offer in, hahaha!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

rubybutt said:


> Same, but to late to back out now for the purchaser.  I don't understand why people are buying VGF right now, when direct will probably be this much.  Everyone has there own reasons.


I'm confused, why would they price VGF2 any differently than what they currently sell VGC for? I'm a west coaster so I own VGC and Aulani, a bit out of the loop on VGF2.


----------



## Sandisw

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I'm confused, why would they price VGF2 any differently than what they currently sell VGC for? I'm a west coaster so I own VGC and Aulani, a bit out of the loop on VGF2.



Because the current active resorts of RIV and AUL are going to be selling at $207 starting Feb 3rd.  Many of us believe that VGF will start there or close to it because it will no longer be a sold out resort.  The $255/pt they were charging...and some of the very high prices they charge for other resorts is priced for being sold out when they don't care how many points are sold.

The are going to want to sell VGF...about 2 million points... and will price it well to start because the new building is all resort studios (fancy word for updated hotel rooms), and ends 6 years less than RIV.  Hopefully, we will see soon what price they will start at!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Sandisw said:


> Because the current active resorts of RIV and AUL are going to be selling at $207 starting Feb 3rd.  Many of us believe that VGF will start there or close to it because it will no longer be a sold out resort.  The $255/pt they were charging...and some of the very high prices they charge for other resorts is priced for being sold out when they don't care how many points are sold.
> 
> The are going to want to sell VGF...about 2 million points... and will price it well to start because the new building is all resort studios (fancy word for updated hotel rooms), and ends 6 years less than RIV.  Hopefully, we will see soon what price they will start at!


Ah, I see. I appreciate the explanation. So in essence, the $255/point price tag may replaced with "new resort" pricing.  It also makes sense to me now why the pricing for the new Disneyland Tower is under such speculation. Thanks again!


----------



## hayesdvc

Sandisw said:


> Because the current active resorts of RIV and AUL are going to be selling at $207 starting Feb 3rd.  Many of us believe that VGF will start there or close to it because it will no longer be a sold out resort.  The $255/pt they were charging...and some of the very high prices they charge for other resorts is priced for being sold out when they don't care how many points are sold.
> 
> The are going to want to sell VGF...about 2 million points... and will price it well to start because the new building is all resort studios (fancy word for updated hotel rooms), and ends 6 years less than RIV.  Hopefully, we will see soon what price they will start at!



So since there will be millions of new points available in the New Grand California Tower when those are released, the $310 direct price should drop, too.  Right?
Excluding incentives, has Disney ever reduced the direct price of a property?


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

hayesdvc said:


> So since there will be millions of new points will be available in the New Grand California Tower when those are released,  the $310 direct price should drop, too.  Right?
> Excluding incentives, has Disney ever reduced the direct price of a property?


I think others will agree, but Disney Direct prices only have a tendency to go up! I bought Polynesian Direct in 2017 when the direct price was $176 a point. The direct price increased a few times while DVC was still actively selling that resort. Once it sold out, the price went up even higher. However, I would be surprised as the 2042 resorts start to approach expiration if Disney didn't start to bring the direct prices down to reflect the decreased value of the property. Would anyone spend $265 a point for BCV with only 5 years left on the contract?


----------



## Sandisw

hayesdvc said:


> So since there will be millions of new points available in the New Grand California Tower when those are released, the $310 direct price should drop, too.  Right?
> Excluding incentives, has Disney ever reduced the direct price of a property?



Well, the DLT is a new resort, not a part of VGC, so I don't think the two prices are related.  But, yes, when they added the treehouses to SSR, the price was lower than what it had been when it was considered sold out.

DVD prices sold out resorts high for a reason.  New resorts are priced to sell...sold out resorts are not.   VGF, being at WDW, will be selling along with RIV so too big of a difference, and buyers won't buy it.  With DLT, you may see something different but I do not see it starting that high, if they have RIV, AUL, and VGF still for sale.

The current raising of sold out resorts is not because they think they are worth it...they price them that high so that only people who really really want them...more often current owners...buy.  New buyers will go for something less expensive and the sales data proves that.


----------



## dvc lover 1970

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> I think others will agree, but Disney Direct prices only have a tendency to go up! I bought Polynesian Direct in 2017 when the direct price was $176 a point. The direct price increased a few times while DVC was still actively selling that resort. Once it sold out, the price went up even higher. However, I would be surprised as the 2042 resorts start to approach expiration if Disney didn't start to bring the direct prices down to reflect the decreased value of the property. Would anyone spend $265 a point for BCV with only 5 years left on the contract?


I think dvc will start to buy back the 2042 contracts as it gets closer and not worry about reselling as they will be taking them all back anyway in 2042.


----------



## Sandisw

dvc lover 1970 said:


> I think dvc will start to buy back the 2042 contracts as it gets closer and not worry about reselling as they will be taking them all back anyway in 2042.



Actually, I think they will stop taking them back sometime in the next 10 years.  There is no need for them to buy them back after that because the resort is theirs in 2042 anyway.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hayesdvc said:


> So since there will be millions of new points available in the New Grand California Tower when those are released, the $310 direct price should drop, too.  Right?
> Excluding incentives, has Disney ever reduced the direct price of a property?


The new tower in Anaheim is part of the Disneyland Hotel and NOT part of the Grand Californian Hotel. And all these price speculation is just that, just speculation. Everyone is dying to know where Disney will price these new properties.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> With DLT, you may see something different


. I hope DLT falls in line with your theory


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Sandisw said:


> Actually, I think they will stop taking them back sometime in the next 10 years.  There is no need for them to buy them back after that because the resort is theirs in 2042 anyway.



I agree with you. I think at some point they will stop buying them back completely. When 2042 rolls around, Disney wants to own 0 points. They have no incentive to hold on to points since everything is going to be returned to them free and clear. Maybe they would only step in to buy if the price for resale was so ridiculously low that they knew they could rent out the rooms at a cash rate?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HIRyeDVC said:


> . I hope DLT falls in line with your theory


If DLT opens with the current new resort pricing I will be flabbergasted....and broke


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> If DLT opens with the current new resort pricing I will be flabbergasted....and broke


But at least you’ll be happy!


----------



## rubybutt

Ruttangel said:


> You can get $180 instant sale at a broker for 75pt VGF contract or list at $215 with no current year points. I would say that's going to look like an insane price once VGF-2 is released.


Insane as to high or as to low?  I would agree as insane to high.  If I owned resale VGF I would be really tempted to sell right now with thoughts of buying back when the new pricing is released.


----------



## Ruttangel

rubybutt said:


> Insane as to high or as to low?  I would agree as insane to high.  If I owned resale VGF I would be really tempted to sell right now with thoughts of buying back when the new pricing is released.


Yeah, way too high for me, unless VGF-2 is over $240 a price correction on VGF resale is coming. Also with so many extra rooms not sure you will need to own there to book there anymore


----------



## running2disney

Addonitis got us…!

Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28


----------



## Bayoumomof3

bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29/22

second contract. First was 100 points SSR direct in 2020, right before the pandemic. Hoping this passes!


----------



## Chia1974

Ruttangel said:


> Yeah, way too high for me, unless VGF-2 is over $240 a price correction on VGF resale is coming. Also with so many extra rooms not sure you will need to own there to book there anymore


Probably true with resort studios. If the rumors are true with no kitchenette in the resort studio, not everyone is a fan of it. I’d think with new points being sold. The competition of getting the one-three bedrooms will be even more difficult.


----------



## princesscinderella

Chia1974 said:


> Probably true with resort studios. If the rumors are true with no kitchenette in the resort studio, not everyone is a fan of it. I’d think with new points being sold. The competition of getting the one-three bedrooms will be even more difficult.


We as owners of VGF1 are not happy about the new addition for that very reason.  They have changed what we bought into and are diluting our ownership ability to book what we bought.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Are loaded small point 2042 contracts really worth a $10-15 point premium? Like say one with double points? Does that make sense? I have an accepted offer but just saw a lower point contract not loaded for $10 a point less


----------



## Ginamarie

Here we go!!

Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF 2021- sent 1/28 

We loved our stay in HHI so much that we had to buy points there.  This will get us a summer 2023 vacation.. and then I'm probably going to need more HHI points!


----------



## Chia1974

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Are loaded small point 2042 contracts really worth a $10-15 point premium? Like say one with double points? Does that make sense? I have an accepted offer but just saw a lower point contract not loaded for $10 a point less


Do the math and decide you need the points sooner or later.
Apparently Disney is buying back frenzy of 2042 resorts. If it’s too low that you could possibly lose it.


----------



## Chia1974

princesscinderella said:


> We as owners of VGF1 are not happy about the new addition for that very reason.  They have changed what we bought into and are diluting our ownership ability to book what we bought.


IMO owning VGF2 is probably not necessary if your goal is those new studios. They will have more studios than quite a few other DVC.


----------



## TinkAgainU

gregskellington said:


> My experience with Fidelty was pretty bad, I wouldn't use them again unless they had *THE* unicorn contract I needed. Hope you hear something!


 
Agreed. Their contract is a bit odd - shows you not only lose your deposit but owe the Seller's commission if you (as Buyer) back out after 10 days.  Plus, they have a $195 extra fee in there somewhere that I'm not sure all the brokers have?  I've also noticed the deposit is negotiable with some brokers, but not others.  Not all Brokers are the same...


----------



## Ginamarie

TinkAgainU said:


> Agreed. Their contract is a bit odd - shows you not only lose your deposit but owe the Seller's commission if you (as Buyer) back out after 10 days.  Plus, they have a $195 extra fee in there somewhere that I'm not sure all the brokers have?  I've also noticed the deposit is negotiable with some brokers, but not others.  Not all Brokers are the same...


They are the only one I know with the $195 administrative fee.  The contract I'm buying now is through Fidelity, but I negotiated for the sellers to pay the $195.

The thing with Fidelity is that sometimes you can find a price that's a good deal lower than the other popular brokers, and that more than makes up for the administrative fee.


----------



## AustinL

AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24


----------



## hayesdvc

Ginamarie said:


> They are the only one I know with the $195 administrative fee.  The contract I'm buying now is through Fidelity, but I negotiated for the sellers to pay the $195.
> 
> The thing with Fidelity is that sometimes you can find a price that's a good deal lower than the other popular brokers, and that more than makes up for the administrative fee.



Fidelity is DVC’s go to broker.  It appears most reseller’s percentage of contacts bought back are 10-15%.  I wonder what Fidelity’s is?   I have bought a couple of contracts through them over the years and neither should have passed ROFR.
Last one was about 5 years ago for HHI 230 points loaded at $56.   The agent I worked with at the time had no doubt it would not be taken ?!
It was not taken.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> IMO owning VGF2 is probably not necessary if your goal is those new studios. They will have more studios than quite a few other DVC.


I wonder the same for DLT since there’s going to be so many studios there.


----------



## hayesdvc

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wonder the same for DLT since there’s going to be so many studios there.



Will VGF2's initial inventory be like all other "new" resorts where DVC will declare the rooms as points are sold or will 100% of the rooms be in the system day one for all qualified points to start grabbing at the seven month mark?  Time will tell.


----------



## DKZB

I’m amazed at all of the people buying VGF in the $190s per point. Only time will tell but there is some chance that VGF2 will be close to that.


----------



## Einstein509

AustinL said:


> AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24


Not a good deal.  Most VGF contracts are going for $175-$185.  I would back out of this one unless there is some compelling reason to pay this much (UY, points, the unicorn contract).  There's a VGF2 thread that is speculating VGF direct pricing will be around $207 which is not that far off from $195 without the hassle of ROFR/resale.


----------



## Sandisw

Einstein509 said:


> Not a good deal.  Most VGF contracts are going for $175-$185.  I would back out of this one unless there is some compelling reason to pay this much (UY, points, the unicorn contract).  There's a VGF2 thread that is speculating VGF direct pricing will be around $207 which is not that far off from $195 without the hassle of ROFR/resale.



To add, though, if someone is not already a DVC owner, they would need 150 minimum to buy.


----------



## Einstein509

Sandisw said:


> To add, though, if someone is not already a DVC owner, they would need 150 minimum to buy.


True, but IMO this is overpaying based on other contract/prices out there.


----------



## Sandisw

Einstein509 said:


> True, but IMO this is overpaying based on other contract/prices out there.



I don’t disagree with you there.  Anyone paying more than $170 right now is paying too much until we see the new prices and incentives.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> I don’t disagree with you there.  Anyone paying more than $170 right now is paying too much until we see the new prices and incentives.


Hypothetically, IF (big if) VGF2 contracts were to have resale restrictions, would VGF1 resale contracts retain their value and fetch a higher price like Aulani subsidized contracts do? Just a thought.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Hypothetically, IF (big if) VGF2 contracts were to have resale restrictions, would VGF1 resale contracts retain their value and fetch a higher price like Aulani subsidized contracts do? Just a thought.



IMO, I don’t think it would  Savings dues each year is different than worrying about the value of something down the road that you may or may not be an issue.


----------



## mkramer1121

Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28


----------



## suzycute

suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

I was looking for data on what price point for Poly likely gets taken in ROFR, and it seems like nothing has been taken (listed in this thread at least) since April 2021.   Do people here have a feel for why they don’t take Poly back very often?


----------



## Ruttangel

Ssplashhmtn said:


> I was looking for data on what price point for Poly likely gets taken in ROFR, and it seems like nothing has been taken (listed in this thread at least) since April 2021.   Do people here have a feel for why they don’t take Poly back very often?


This is on board sponsor website, $142 highest and nothing for months. I think PVB just doesn’t have the room options of others resorts. It actually makes a decent candidate for SAP but did have a jump in dues in 2022


More comprehensive data across all brokers has a record of $137 as highest in December.


----------



## Chia1974

chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6 taken 1/28
Boooooooo


----------



## havertown

Update

havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12, passed 1/31


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ruttangel said:


> This is on board sponsor website, $142 highest and nothing for months. I think PVB just doesn’t have the room options of others resorts. It actually makes a decent candidate for SAP but did have a jump in dues in 2022
> 
> View attachment 643286
> More comprehensive data across all brokers has a record of $137 as highest in December.


The average price for PVB is way too high to be considered SAP IMO.


----------



## DVChris

HIRyeDVC said:


> The average price for PVB is way too high to be considered SAP IMO.


DVC Fan just posted a video on best SAP.
https://dvcfan.com/2022/01/31/dvc-show-best-sleep-around-dvc-points/


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> The average price for PVB is way too high to be considered SAP IMO.


Price per point over the life of the contract is the lowest now. Initial cost is higher for sure.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31

Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31

These are both from the same owner and are being bundled together, so I split the estimated closing costs between the two contracts.


----------



## Ruttangel

HIRyeDVC said:


> The average price for PVB is way too high to be considered SAP IMO.


CCV would be best SAP if you can get it for around $160, I think when SSR was $95-$105 last year you could argue for that but not at current prices of $130. PVB consistently in top 3 as low dues and long contract.


----------



## koncra

koncra--- $158-$11850-75-PVB-DEC-56/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 1/15


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

koncra said:


> koncra--- $158-$11850-75-PVB-DEC-56/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 1/15


I'm impressed - most deals I'm seeing are in the $170s and are stripped of points in 2021. Where did you find this at?


----------



## shand32783

DVChris said:


> DVC Fan just posted a video on best SAP.
> https://dvcfan.com/2022/01/31/dvc-show-best-sleep-around-dvc-points/


Thank you. I was just going to ask what SAP were. Watching the video now, but they seem to be rambling alot more than talking about sleep around points.


----------



## Ginamarie

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> I'm impressed - most deals I'm seeing are in the $170s and are stripped of points in 2021. Where did you find this at?


Don’t think the listing prices are accurate as to what they’re selling for. I’m seeing HHI contracts listed at $100/point now and I just had $70/point accepted on a loaded contract.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

shand32783 said:


> Thank you. I was just going to ask what SAP were. Watching the video now, but they seem to be rambling alot more than talking about sleep around points.


I think it’s because at current prices, there really isn’t SAP anymore. CCV being the “most economical” at $170pp is bonkers.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> DVC Fan just posted a video on best SAP.
> https://dvcfan.com/2022/01/31/dvc-show-best-sleep-around-dvc-points/


Thanks! Hadn’t seen that episode yet. I think a resort being most economical is different from being SAP since so much of it depends on annual dues. Maybe when VGF2 direct sales begin and if VGF resale prices drop, maybe VGF will become SAP. That would be funny and ironic. WDW’s flagship resort becoming SAP.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6 taken 1/28
> Boooooooo


Wow, this is surprising


----------



## gregskellington

Anyone else start checking the resale sites the day after you've used all your current and incoming points on the contract you literally just purchased? No, just me?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Wow, this is surprising



They are eating up a lot of 2042 resorts, including BCV at $160+pp.  Some assumed this would subside after the price increase.  Doesn’t look like it.  Something is up.


----------



## LadybugsMum

gregskellington said:


> Anyone else start checking the resale sites the day after you've used all your current and incoming points on the contract you literally just purchased? No, just me?


Also me.


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> They are eating up a lot of 2042 resorts, including BCV at $160+pp.  Some assumed this would subside after the price increase.  Doesn’t look like it.  Something is up.



I agree.  I am surprised too!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> They are eating up a lot of 2042 resorts, including BCV at $160+pp.  Some assumed this would subside after the price increase.  Doesn’t look like it.  Something is up.


Extensions?….. Disboard would go insane


----------



## gregskellington

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> They are eating up a lot of 2042 resorts, including BCV at $160+pp.  Some assumed this would subside after the price increase.  Doesn’t look like it.  Something is up.



Yeah, wonder what they are up to. I'd be shocked to hear they have this many direct buyers for sold out resorts. Are they trying to prop the price up? Hoarding points until expiration? So curious!


----------



## Ginamarie

gregskellington said:


> Anyone else start checking the resale sites the day after you've used all your current and incoming points on the contract you literally just purchased? No, just me?


I'm always checking- even when I still have points to use!


----------



## Kristina Carson

Kristina Carson---$135-$23609-160-AKV-Dec-30/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/13, passed 1/31


----------



## gregskellington

Ginamarie said:


> I'm always checking- even when I still have points to use!



Fingers crossed the AKL price keeps climbing so that when I inevitably love my upcoming Kidani stay I won't cave and add on!


----------



## Ginamarie

gregskellington said:


> Fingers crossed the AKL price keeps climbing so that when I inevitably love my upcoming Kidani stay I won't cave and add on!


Kidani is one of my home resorts... and I already bought a second Kidani contract.  You may be in some trouble!


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> I'm always checking- even when I still have points to use!


My account shows 23 points available for current and next UY. And they took the BWV contract and I sold a SSR contract. I need points!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ginamarie said:


> I'm always checking- even when I still have points to use!


You have points LOL?????????


----------



## Bayoumomof3

I have 35 points left for 22 and 23 years! I have a 100 point contract and already have almost 200 points allocated in the next few months! Hence the 110 point AKV contract I’m trying to add on.


----------



## Kaetau

Kaetau---$130-$22822-160-SSR-Oct-104/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/12


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> You have points LOL?????????


Would you believe I still have some banked Feb 2021 points that need to go?
Planning to book with those later this week!


----------



## Jgc014

Jgc014---$135-$7712-50-OKW(E)-Jun-46/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Would you believe I still have some banked Feb 2021 points that need to go?
> Planning to book with those later this week!


I plan to rent out a percentage of my points every year. I do it at the beginning of each UY. Therefore I don’t and I can’t use more than I intended to. Almost all my points are allocated to certain vacations. Very little to no extra points left.


----------



## DKZB

Ruttangel said:


> This is on board sponsor website, $142 highest and nothing for months. I think PVB just doesn’t have the room options of others resorts. It actually makes a decent candidate for SAP but did have a jump in dues in 2022
> 
> View attachment 643286
> More comprehensive data across all brokers has a record of $137 as highest in December.



I have been thinking about PVB for SAP recently. My issue is that we RARELY would need studios and that is really all they have. I did notice there were A LOT of contracts listed with my UY. Maybe I will try to see if I can find something. Interesting!


----------



## princesscinderella

Chia1974 said:


> I plan to rent out a percentage of my points every year. I do it at the beginning of each UY. Therefore I don’t and I can’t use more than I intended to. Almost all my points are allocated to certain vacations. Very little to no extra points.


This is my goal too going forward.  I got two reservations rentals through friends of friends for this UY so I haven’t had to utilize the boards yet to rent.  I’m hoping to rent out half our points every year but we are going to Aulani this year so it’s eating into some of my rental points.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> I plan to rent out a percentage of my points every year. I do it at the beginning of each UY. Therefore I don’t and I can’t use more than I intended to. Almost all my points are allocated to certain vacations. Very little to no extra points left.


My sister has been doing this with her contract, though the nuggets buyer of her points had been me, before I had my own set.
This year she’s saving most of her points for Aulani though, and then she will probably go back to renting to offset the dues.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- sent 1/12 - PASSED 02/01/2022 International Seller


----------



## princesscinderella

Great price congratulations!! @StacyLovesDisney


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

princesscinderella said:


> Great price congratulations!! @StacyLovesDisney


Thank you!


----------



## Morganjacar

Morganjacar said:


> Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15
> 
> We were holding out for VGF2, but thought this was a solid deal.



Update: 
Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1


----------



## Morganjacar

Morganjacar said:


> Update:
> Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1


 Question- in our signed offer it doesnt state anywhere that we are paying MF for 2022. Sellers are paying closing costs and it lists our total amount due as 32800. Where would it list maintenance fees that are due?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Morganjacar said:


> Question- in our signed offer it doesnt state anywhere that we are paying MF for 2022. Sellers are paying closing costs and it lists our total amount due as 32800. Where would it list maintenance fees that are due?


The contract may not state how much the MFs are, but your closing docs will. The Poly's MF for 2022 are $7.39pp; so there will be $1478 on your side for closing.


----------



## Ginamarie

Morganjacar said:


> Question- in our signed offer it doesnt state anywhere that we are paying MF for 2022. Sellers are paying closing costs and it lists our total amount due as 32800. Where would it list maintenance fees that are due?


Your contract -should- list who's paying MFs.  Maybe you're missing that part among the legal language?
The contract I just signed specifically said that sellers were paying the 21 MFs and buyer is paying the 22 MFs, and that buyer will have access to the 21 and 22 points.

If memory serves, all of my contracts specified who was paying what MFs.


----------



## Allison270

Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1

Just went to ROFR today. I'm hoping we'll get lucky and hear back by Valentine's Day.


----------



## Chia1974

Welp, they can’t buy them all! Let’s do this!

Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> Welp, they can’t buy them all! Let’s do this!
> 
> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2


Good luck! I'm still salty about the one they took from me back in Nov.


----------



## Morganjacar

Ginamarie said:


> Your contract -should- list who's paying MFs.  Maybe you're missing that part among the legal language?
> The contract I just signed specifically said that sellers were paying the 21 MFs and buyer is paying the 22 MFs, and that buyer will have access to the 21 and 22 points.
> 
> If memory serves, all of my contracts specified who was paying what MFs.


This is what the contract says : 
REAL PROPERTY (DEEDED): The current year's assessment for common expenses allocable to the timeshare interest you are purchasing is $1,410.00. This assessment, which may be increased from time to time by the managing entity of the timeshare plan, is payable in full each year on or before January. This assessment yearly ad valorem real estate taxes, which billed and collected separately.

Just wondering if we're paying 22 dues or if the seller is including that in what they considered "closing costs"


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> Good luck! I'm still salty about the one they took from me back in Nov.


I’m ready salty about the one they took a few days ago. But prices are not going to go down following the direct price increase. A loaded April UY that’s under 150 points isn’t easy to come by.


----------



## DaveNan

Morganjacar said:


> This is what the contract says :
> REAL PROPERTY (DEEDED): The current year's assessment for common expenses allocable to the timeshare interest you are purchasing is $1,410.00. This assessment, which may be increased from time to time by the managing entity of the timeshare plan, is payable in full each year on or before January. This assessment yearly ad valorem real estate taxes, which billed and collected separately.
> 
> Just wondering if we're paying 22 dues or if the seller is including that in what they considered "closing costs"


Not sure.  With contract listed as seller pays closing cost maybe not you.   Many times the “default” method Is whoever gets to use the points settles up at closing, but it is usually specified in the offer.  In your case, since you are even getting the 2021 points, banked into 2022, and the 2022 points, all of which will have 100% of the MF paid, in many cases the buyer reimburses the seller as part of closing.  My last contract had banked points, but it was clear in the offer, I would not reimburse for banked point, but I would for the current UY.  In the same line of thinking, on stripped contracts with points borrowed from the next year, the seller “pays” the buyer the expected MF on the points they have already used at closing.  Each contract is different, but many resale companies, describe the “whoever uses the points pays the MF” as the standard starting point for the terms.   I would ask your closing agent immediately how they plan on writing the closing docs, and maybe even contact your agent.


----------



## tommcp516

Chia1974 said:


> I’m ready salty about the one they took a few days ago. But prices are not going to go down following the direct price increase. A loaded April UY that’s under 150 points isn’t easy to come by.



I'm becoming more resigned each day to the likelihood of our 260 pt BWV contract at $145 being taken...(sent 1/25)


----------



## Sandisw

Morganjacar said:


> This is what the contract says :
> REAL PROPERTY (DEEDED): The current year's assessment for common expenses allocable to the timeshare interest you are purchasing is $1,410.00. This assessment, which may be increased from time to time by the managing entity of the timeshare plan, is payable in full each year on or before January. This assessment yearly ad valorem real estate taxes, which billed and collected separately.
> 
> Just wondering if we're paying 22 dues or if the seller is including that in what they considered "closing costs"



I would say you will pay them by reimbursing the owner at closing. MFs are not part of closing costs.


----------



## Chia1974

tommcp516 said:


> I'm becoming more resigned each day to the likelihood of our 260 pt BWV contract at $145 being taken...(sent 1/25)


----------



## keirabella2012

Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14


----------



## Dkbldev

Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1


----------



## Ginamarie

Morganjacar said:


> This is what the contract says :
> REAL PROPERTY (DEEDED): The current year's assessment for common expenses allocable to the timeshare interest you are purchasing is $1,410.00. This assessment, which may be increased from time to time by the managing entity of the timeshare plan, is payable in full each year on or before January. This assessment yearly ad valorem real estate taxes, which billed and collected separately.
> 
> Just wondering if we're paying 22 dues or if the seller is including that in what they considered "closing costs"


Closing costs and MFs are different.
I would think you're probably paying the 22MFs based on this (and the fact that the contract isn't stripped), but honestly, it's not really clear based on the contract.


----------



## Griswel

Griswel said:


> Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13/22



Passed 2/2. No big surprise but we're very happy!


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Dkbldev said:


> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1


Congrats! First time PCV owner?


----------



## rsoxfan1

rsoxfan1 said:


> rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17


Passed……2/2
1st contract. Absolutely psyched…..


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17- passed 2/2


----------



## Dkbldev

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> Congrats! First time PCV owner?


Yes, potential 1st time DVC owner!


----------



## MountainTrio

MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2

Hoping this gets through but Disney have been buying higher recently so unlikely. We have our fingers crossed!


----------



## Tbella

rsoxfan1 said:


> Passed……2/2
> 1st contract. Absolutely psyched…..



Congratulations! Such an exciting time! Hope you get your membership number from Disney soon. I am still waiting on mine but only closed our first contract a week ago.

edited because I though I posted 2X


----------



## birchtree95

Dang it!

Seeing these sent on the 17th make me anxious for mine sent on the 18th!

Hopefully tomorrow I'll know!


----------



## Lee Matthews

MountainTrio said:


> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2
> 
> Hoping this gets through but Disney have been buying higher recently so unlikely. We have our fingers crossed!



I wish you all the best and would also be very jealous if that passes


----------



## KVacc

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17- passed 2/2


Congrats! We are same UY, resort and number of points! Just waiting on our closing docs.


----------



## DVChris

KVacc said:


> Congrats! We are same UY, resort and number of points! Just waiting on our closing docs.


Thank you and welcome home, neighbor! 
We are now shifting gears to either GCV resale or the new DLT.


----------



## koncra

UPDATE:koncra--- $158-$11850-75-PVB-DEC-56/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 1/15 - Passed 02/02


----------



## MBTigger

Imagine OK GO singing "Here it Goes Again"....

mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2


----------



## rsoxfan1

Tbella said:


> Congratulations! Such an exciting time! Hope you get your membership number from Disney soon. I am still waiting on mine but only closed our first contract a week ago.
> 
> edited because I though I posted 2X


Anxious but not in a rush. I feel like the hardest part is over.


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31

*Edited forgot to use the formatting tool.  Everything up to date now.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

What’s this groups opinion on PVB 175 point contract priced at $175 a point? 212/21, 175/22, 175/23. Too high? I made an offer and accepted, but now have regret that I’m overpaying. Thoughts?


----------



## Sandisw

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> What’s this groups opinion on PVB 175 point contract priced at $175 a point? 212/21, 175/22, 175/23. Too high? I made an offer and accepted, but now have regret that I’m overpaying. Thoughts?



I think it’s a bit high but if it meets your needs, I think an extra few thousand is not a big deal over time.

Even at $10 less, that’s only $1750. Not a huge amount.


----------



## Redheadprincess

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> What’s this groups opinion on PVB 175 point contract priced at $175 a point? 212/21, 175/22, 175/23. Too high? I made an offer and accepted, but now have regret that I’m overpaying. Thoughts?


Several have passed at much lower lately in the $160-165 range.


----------



## Cleeevus

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> What’s this groups opinion on PVB 175 point contract priced at $175 a point? 212/21, 175/22, 175/23. Too high? I made an offer and accepted, but now have regret that I’m overpaying. Thoughts?


A recent post in DVC Fan FB shows someone just  passed ROFR with200 banked pts on a 200 pt contract at $164 with seller paying closing. I personally wouldn’t be happy with a $175 price on poly.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> What’s this groups opinion on PVB 175 point contract priced at $175 a point? 212/21, 175/22, 175/23. Too high? I made an offer and accepted, but now have regret that I’m overpaying. Thoughts?


It’s also fully loaded. you might have shaved off $5-10 but don’t think it’s worth the hassle of starting over again if it matches your UY and needs.


----------



## Ginamarie

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> What’s this groups opinion on PVB 175 point contract priced at $175 a point? 212/21, 175/22, 175/23. Too high? I made an offer and accepted, but now have regret that I’m overpaying. Thoughts?


I feel like it’s a little high but If it’s the perfect set up for you, I’d do it!

I wound up paying more than anticipated for AKV points in the fall but I wanted a loaded contract in time to book our Aulani trip so we would have more points to play with for that vacation. No regrets.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> I feel like it’s a little high but If it’s the perfect set up for you, I’d do it!
> 
> I wound up paying more than anticipated for AKV points in the fall but I wanted a loaded contract in time to book our Aulani trip so we would have more points to play with for that vacation. No regrets.


So when are you buying BLT?


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Thanks all for the advice! I was excited to see that this contract is fully loaded which isn’t something I’m seeing too much of on the resale sites. I guess I’m the scheme of things, shaving another $5 or so points off won’t be a deal breaker. Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Chia1974

Question about SAP. Let’s say I have 100 BWV points and 100 SSR points, same UY. I book a trip at BWV at 11 month. When 7 month comes around. I modify the BWV reservation using SSR points instead. Then I can either bank or rent those BWV points. BWV points are much more desirable than SSR points.
One other thing. If I can transfer points to myself between different UY same home resort. Buying different UY wouldn’t be too much of a big deal. Right?
Really rocking my brain here


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

I head that the challenge with multiple use years is that you need member services to make the transfer, so you can’t do the modification right at 8AMEST on your computer. When I book Floridian at 7 months, I need the ability to have that 8AM online booking.


----------



## Royal Consort

Chia1974 said:


> Let’s say I have 100 BWV points and 100 SSR points, same UY. I book a trip at BWV at 11 month. When 7 month comes around. I modify the BWV reservation using SSR points instead. Then I can either bank or rent those BWV points.



This sentence structure reminds me of a high school math problem!


----------



## Chia1974

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> I head that the challenge with multiple use years is that you need member services to make the transfer, so you can’t do the modification right at 8AMEST on your computer. When I book Floridian at 7 months, I need the ability to have that 8AM online booking.


Transfer can be done ahead of time.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Oh! Good to know!


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> So when are you buying BLT?


If my HHI contract passes ROFR, that’s probably my points purchase for this year.
If it gets taken, I’m back on the hunt for either BLT or HHI.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Question about SAP. Let’s say I have 100 BWV points and 100 SSR points, same UY. I book a trip at BWV at 11 month. When 7 month comes around. I modify the BWV reservation using SSR points instead. Then I can either bank or rent those BWV points. BWV points are much more desirable than SSR points.
> One other thing. If I can transfer points to myself between different UY same home resort. Buying different UY wouldn’t be too much of a big deal. Right?
> Really rocking my brain here



Thar only works if the room is still available to book. You can’t just replace the points.

If there are still some days at the beginning g or the end, then you can book, modify the original down, and have it merged later.  If you have banked SSR points and there are any days still available it will take them.

But the BWV contract will be locked and it must be used first if the room was booked during home resort priority.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Thar only works if the room is still available to book. You can’t just replace the points.
> 
> If there are still some days at the beginning g or the end, then you can book, modify the original down, and have it merged later.  If you have banked SSR points and there are any days still available it will take them.
> 
> But the BWV contract will be locked and it must be used first if the room was booked during home resort priority.


I’ve done it online.  At 11 month I booked a week at BLT for 120 points. Then at 7 month, I only modify the points allocation but I don’t modify the original dates or resort. It does work.
I’ve even called MS to adjust the points allocation to free up my direct points so I can book RIV.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I’ve done it online.  At 11 month I booked a week at BLT for 120 points. Then at 7 month, I only modify the points allocation but I don’t modify the original dates or resort. It does work.
> I’ve even called MS to adjust the points allocation to free up my direct points so I can book RIV.



Then you were lucky because  you should not be allowed to change out home resort points unless there are still rooms during those dates..  It is basically circumventing the home resort priority and it is disappointing that MS has done it for you because that is expressly prohibited.

A BLT room booked during BLT resort should never have points from another resort put into that without a cancel/rebook.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sandisw said:


> Then you were lucky because  you should not be allowed to change out home resort points unless there are still rooms during those dates..  It is basically circumventing the home resort priority and it is disappointing that MS has done it for you because that is expressly prohibited.
> 
> A BLT room booked during BLT resort should never have points from another resort put into that without a cancel/rebook.


But if available, no need to cancel, the modification should work, right??  Are we sure the BLT reservation wasn’t still available?  Did I miss that?


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Then you were lucky because  you should not be allowed to change out home resort points unless there are still rooms during those dates..  It is basically circumventing the home resort priority and it is disappointing that MS has done it for you because that is expressly prohibited.


I was not aware if that wasn’t allowed. I thought if the online modification works then it’s fine. MS didn’t mention what I asked for was not allowed either. 
I guess just like waitlist, they don’t want you to waitlist a single day. They want to waitlist the whole vacation.


----------



## DVChris

After thinking about this a bit more, I decided to remove my comments as I do not support doing this.


----------



## a742246

Chia1974 said:


> Question about SAP. Let’s say I have 100 BWV points and 100 SSR points, same UY. I book a trip at BWV at 11 month. When 7 month comes around. I modify the BWV reservation using SSR points instead. Then I can either bank or rent those BWV points. BWV points are much more desirable than SSR points.
> One other thing. If I can transfer points to myself between different UY same home resort. Buying different UY wouldn’t be too much of a big deal. Right?
> Really rocking my brain here


I tried this once but it wouldn’t let me. It wanted the BWV account.


----------



## DisNerd1984

We closed on one of the contracts! Timeline was fast. They are both Copper Creek contracts. This one had an offer submitted 1/2, submitted to ROFR 1/7, passed ROFR 1/18, closed and recorded 2/3. 

The other one has a delayed close of 2/20 but is on track to close that date.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I was not aware if that wasn’t allowed. I thought if the online modification works then it’s fine. MS didn’t mention what I asked for was not allowed either.
> I guess just like waitlist, they don’t want you to waitlist a single day. They want to waitlist the whole vacation.



Not even the same as a waitlist. Points from a non home resort should not be used to replace a home resort booking, unless there are still rooms left for your stay.

If your BLT room was sold out and the CM reallocated non home resort points into it they violated the rules big time!!

it doesn’t work online because contracts are locked so there is no way to change the order.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2

We decided to keep it, though of course now I feel I paid too much.  Still, it has all 2021, 2022, and 2023 points, so that's nice.  And now I really need to delete all my links to resale sites and stop looking, lest I be tempted again to add on!  I also already got closing docs, too, on 2/2.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Not even the same as a waitlist. Points from a non home resort should not be used to replace a home resort booking, unless there are still rooms left for your stay.
> 
> If your BLT room was sold out and the CM reallocated non home resort points into it they violated the rules big time!!
> 
> it doesn’t work online because contracts are locked so there is no way to change the order.


Maybe there were more inventory available at 7 month and I couldn’t tell the difference. Now I understand this is not allowed.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> We decided to keep it, though of course now I feel I paid too much.  Still, it has all 2021, 2022, and 2023 points, so that's nice.  And now I really need to delete all my links to resale sites and stop looking, lest I be tempted again to add on!  I also already got closing docs, too, on 2/2.


I don’t think you did. It’s small and fully loaded. Congratulations! I feel you about deleting all the links. It’s become a bad habit just to look.


----------



## Chia1974

Anyone still holding out for VGF2? Or still buying VGF1? They are buying back hardly anything. They can’t resale as direct because it’s no longer available?


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> We decided to keep it, though of course now I feel I paid too much.  Still, it has all 2021, 2022, and 2023 points, so that's nice.  And now I really need to delete all my links to resale sites and stop looking, lest I be tempted again to add on!  I also already got closing docs, too, on 2/2.


I can’t stop looking but now I feel like I’m trying to help others find a contract than shopping for myself… though who am I kidding? I’m also shopping for myself!


----------



## Morganjacar

I'm waiting on my close date for my resale poly and a fully loaded Saratoga just was posted at $121 pp with my same use year. Someone tell me not to!!


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3

How did this pass?! I'm thrilled, but shocked.
Direct is over DOUBLE this!
Adding a 3rd use year to my life should be interesting...


----------



## Ginamarie

Morganjacar said:


> I'm waiting on my close date for my resale poly and a fully loaded Saratoga just was posted at $121 pp with my same use year. Someone tell me not to!!


I saw it, but I doubt it passes ROFR.
If you have the money to tie up for a deposit and take a chance.. it’s a great deal.


----------



## Ginamarie

birchtree95 said:


> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3
> 
> How did this pass?! I'm thrilled, but shocked.
> Direct is over DOUBLE this!
> Adding a 3rd use year to my life should be interesting...



Great news for me!! I have 160 points in ROFR right now at the same price and use year!

and this will be my fourth membership number, because Apparently I never learn my lesson!


----------



## birchtree95

Ginamarie said:


> Great news for me!! I have 160 points in ROFR right now at the same price and use year!
> 
> and this will be my fourth membership number, because Apparently I never learn my lesson!


If yours is taken, then we know it's a room full of monkeys throwing darts at the wall to see what they take!


----------



## Morganjacar

Ginamarie said:


> I saw it, but I doubt it passes ROFR.
> If you have the money to tie up for a deposit and take a chance.. it’s a great deal.


Offer submitted lol


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

thank_the_phoenicians88---$175-$31500-175-PVB-Dec-0/20, 212/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/1, cancelled 2/3

It stinks, but Disney and their sporadic selling behavior these days has me thinking that my best strategy right now is just to wait and see what happens in the coming weeks. Between the BLT incentive pricing they just announced and with VG2 coming online soon (plus the observation that they are buying up 2042 quite feverishly these days), I can't help but wonder if the PVB resale market will drop as direct pricing becomes more competitive. In the end nothing may happen, but I figure a few weeks/months of waiting won't hurt. Right??


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/3

As a note, estoppel was sent at the same time the waiver was sent.  This is a first for me.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3


----------



## Ginamarie

Morganjacar said:


> Offer submitted lol


You are my hero!
So curious if it will sneak through.


----------



## lgalexander

--$169-$37853-210-BLT-Feb-420/21, 210/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 1/4, passed 1/14


----------



## Marmyboy

Markmyboy---$136-$18502-124-SSR-Dec-0/20, 124/21, 124/22, 124/23- sent 2/3


----------



## Lorana

birchtree95 said:


> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3
> 
> How did this pass?! I'm thrilled, but shocked.
> Direct is over DOUBLE this!
> Adding a 3rd use year to my life should be interesting...


That’s a great price!  I have 125 HHI points but if I found a small contract at that price, I’d be tempted to add more points.


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> That’s a great price!  I have 125 HHI points but if I found a small contract at that price, I’d be tempted to add more points.



Didn't you say a few hours ago that you can't be tempted anymore?  LOL.
There are a bunch of HHI contracts listed in the $80-$90 range that you can probably get around this price.. if you're still getting tempted.


----------



## kandlsutton

Ginamarie said:


> Didn't you say a few hours ago that you can't be tempted anymore?  LOL.
> There are a bunch of HHI contracts listed in the $80-$90 range that you can probably get around this price.. if you're still getting tempted.


I am tempted, but DH is saying NO! Need to make a trip to HHI and see if that changes his mind, but NEED MORE POINTS! #pointsarefun


----------



## Ginamarie

kandlsutton said:


> I am tempted, but DH is saying NO! Need to make a trip to HHI and see if that changes his mind, but NEED MORE POINTS! #pointsarefun


So funny- we stayed at HHI for one night on our way back from WDW a couple of weeks ago and my husband was looking at points charts while we were still at the resort.  I made two offers while we were still driving home.

And I already know that 160 points isn't REALLY enough, but the contract we picked has banked points so that we can make it work for summer 2023, and then we will need to add more HHI points for sure.  At least I can delay that purchase a little.


----------



## mlittig

We are such enablers here and I just love it


----------



## keirabella2012

I placed a bid on a fully loaded 200 point SSR contract. The owners accepted my offer at $128 pp for 200 points to be used by May 31, 2022 and 400 points coming on June 1, 2022. I signed the contract on Sunday, but still waiting for them to sign, It's been more than four days. I'm getting worried that the owners may back out of the deal. It seemed too good to be true. I'm still hopeful ...


----------



## Chia1974

Just saw VGF2 was added to the add to the add on section. You can now join the interest list.


----------



## rsoxfan1

keirabella2012 said:


> I placed a bid on a fully loaded 200 point SSR contract. The owners accepted my offer at $128 pp for 200 points to be used by May 31, 2022 and 400 points coming on June 1, 2022. I signed the contract on Sunday, but still waiting for them to sign, It's been more than four days. I'm getting worried that the owners may back out of the deal. It seemed too good to be true. I'm still hopeful ...


That’s a good deal. Hopefully things start moving forward.


----------



## Tiffani123

keirabella2012 said:


> I placed a bid on a fully loaded 200 point SSR contract. The owners accepted my offer at $128 pp for 200 points to be used by May 31, 2022 and 400 points coming on June 1, 2022. I signed the contract on Sunday, but still waiting for them to sign, It's been more than four days. I'm getting worried that the owners may back out of the deal. It seemed too good to be true. I'm still hopeful ...


Great price if it goes through, we just passed on an identical one for $135pp - SSR, same loaded points, Sept UY. Keep us posted!


----------



## DISJeff74

Update:

DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW(E)-Apr- 1/21 ,191/22, 110/23 - sent 1/21, passed 2/4

Woo Hoo...290 points and counting


----------



## mattpeto

What's quickest turnaround we've seen with getting the emails and points from DVC for a new resale owner?

I closed on 2/1 and I know the ETA is like end of month, but I keep checking my emails religiously.  Please help my obsession.


----------



## BamaGuy44

mattpeto said:


> What's quickest turnaround we've seen with getting the emails and points from DVC for a new resale owner?
> 
> I closed on 2/1 and I know the ETA is like end of month, but I keep checking my emails religiously.  Please help my obsession.



From what I've seen, it usually runs around 2 weeks after closing until you get your emails with the activation code and Account number. For me in December it took 16 days, and my points were in the account the next morning. (New member) Points often show up the next day, but some people have to call or chat MS the next day and get them to load the points. Sometimes there are delays at various steps, you never really know. Check out the Closing Time thread for recent experiences https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Ginamarie said:


> I can’t stop looking but now I feel like I’m trying to help others find a contract than shopping for myself… though who am I kidding? I’m also shopping for myself!


If you see my unicorn-a subsidized Aulani June use year contract-let me know!!


----------



## Chia1974

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> If you see my unicorn-a subsidized Aulani June use year contract-let me know!!


I need April, September or October UY.  
Best SAP!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Chia1974 said:


> I need April, September or October UY.
> Best SAP!


I'll keep an eye out for your use years as well


----------



## Yodeling2001

Yodeling2001 said:


> Hello, first post but long-time lurker and former CM, forever a Mouseketeer! I've learned a lot on DISboards, thank you all. Here are my strings:
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20



Updating, please correct me if I'm doing this wrong. Am now ROFR'd on 3 out of 4 bids. I either really know how to pick 'em such that Disney agrees with my valuation/appraisal and steals them, or I really don't know how to pick 'em such that Disney steals them 

Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14

Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19

Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4

Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20, taken 2/4


----------



## Chia1974

Yodeling2001 said:


> Updating, please correct me if I'm doing this wrong. Am now ROFR'd on 3 out of 4 bids. I either really know how to pick 'em such that Disney agrees with my valuation/appraisal and steals them, or I really don't know how to pick 'em such that Disney steals them
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20, taken 2/4


Disney isn’t leaving any 2042 behind! But you should be fine with BLT. 
why so many different UY?


----------



## Yodeling2001

Chia1974 said:


> Disney isn’t leaving any 2042 behind! But you should be fine with BLT.
> why so many different UY?


After the first ROFR I went on a blitz and bid on the other 3 based on value. We don't travel at peak times, nor at set times of the year, and we have managed to book what we want nearly every time. But it's getting harder. I figured I would not get all of them, so I wasn't thinking that I would really end up with 3-4 different UYs. But I hope BLT comes through! Or that ROFR would hurry up so I can move on with my life


----------



## Wedgeout

Yodeling2001 said:


> Updating, please correct me if I'm doing this wrong. Am now ROFR'd on 3 out of 4 bids. I either really know how to pick 'em such that Disney agrees with my valuation/appraisal and steals them, or I really don't know how to pick 'em such that Disney steals them
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20, taken 2/4


Keep attacking with your BCV offers. The SSR was a great try! Do it again. Will find their weak spot and pass. The Mouse will get full and take a nap. The BLT will likely pass and unless you still want multiple UY’s. June is the membership one I’d stick with.


----------



## Chia1974

Yodeling2001 said:


> After the first ROFR I went on a blitz and bid on the other 3 based on value. We don't travel at peak times, nor at set times of the year, and we have managed to book what we want nearly every time. But it's getting harder. I figured I would not get all of them, so I wasn't thinking that I would really end up with 3-4 different UYs. But I hope BLT comes through! Or that ROFR would hurry up so I can move on with my life


I bought a direct BLT after Disney ROFRED me. If you are super flexible with your travel, I’d just go with the best deal you can find. People cancel last minute all the time. You can find availability even with hard to book rooms.


----------



## Yodeling2001

Wedgeout said:


> Keep attacking with your BCV offers. The SSR was a great try! Do it again. Will find their weak spot and pass. The Mouse will get full and take a nap. The BLT will likely pass and unless you still want multiple UY’s. June is the membership one I’d stick with.



Thanks!! I'm happy to report we just got waived on the BLT!!! I'm ambivalent about the fact that BLT direct incentives just dropped yesterday, but the smaller loaded contract suits our needs for an extended family trip coming up, without commitment for heftier dues, and we already have direct benefits from prior contract...so overall I'm happy with it 

Last update:

Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14

Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19, passed (YAY!) 2/4, with estoppel

Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4

Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20, taken 2/4


----------



## keirabella2012

Yodeling2001 said:


> Thanks!! I'm happy to report we just got waived on the BLT!!! I'm ambivalent about the fact that BLT direct incentives just dropped yesterday, but the smaller loaded contract suits our needs for an extended family trip coming up, without commitment for heftier dues, and we already have direct benefits from prior contract...so overall I'm happy with it
> 
> Last update:
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-20 and 21 pts banked- sent 1/19, passed (YAY!) 2/4, with estoppel
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 11/21, 150/22, 150/23-'21 pts banked- sent 1/20, taken 2/4


Congratulations!


----------



## Lorana

Ginamarie said:


> Didn't you say a few hours ago that you can't be tempted anymore?  LOL.
> There are a bunch of HHI contracts listed in the $80-$90 range that you can probably get around this price.. if you're still getting tempted.


I can still be tempted... it's ACTING on it that I need to not do anymore, lol.  I got both my resale contracts (50 pts each) at $76 and $80 per point, respectively, WITH seller paying dues, so I'm pretty happy with that.  But while I'm not happy with where HHI dues are going, I love that their buy-in cost is lower...


----------



## taylorpaulos

taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1


----------



## Wedgeout

taylorpaulos said:


> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1
> 
> Does having an extended OKW contract increase my chances of getting through ROFR? Anxiously waiting as I've heard Disney has been buying back OKW contracts like crazy!


Not really. But today’s post #620 had a $130 OKW(E) that just passed. Good luck!!


----------



## Redheadprincess

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> If you see my unicorn-a subsidized Aulani June use year contract-let me know!!


There is a 260 Mar Uy out there right now.


----------



## Redheadprincess

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I'll keep an eye out for your use years as well


There is a 260 pt Mar Uy subsidized available right now


----------



## JoeDisney247365

JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-250/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31 

Felt pretty confident about this one until right after it went out for ROFR. Now my anxiety will be making a daily appearance for the next 2 to 3 weeks haha


----------



## keirabella2012

keirabella2012 said:


> I placed a bid on a fully loaded 200 point SSR contract. The owners accepted my offer at $128 pp for 200 points to be used by May 31, 2022 and 400 points coming on June 1, 2022. I signed the contract on Sunday, but still waiting for them to sign, It's been more than four days. I'm getting worried that the owners may back out of the deal. It seemed too good to be true. I'm still hopeful ...


Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 2/4  

They signed!!! Now we wait....


----------



## Redheadprincess

Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4

Ugh, 2nd one lost in the last weeks.


----------



## Chia1974

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Ugh, 2nd one lost in the last weeks.


ROFRED 2042 resorts bloodbath


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Redheadprincess said:


> There is a 260 Mar Uy out there right now.


I took a stab at that one at $120 because it’s partially stripped. Seller didn’t even counter so I think he/she is looking for something close to asking. I personally don’t think it’s worth it despite it being subsidized. I’m curious what it will ultimately sell for.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Chia1974 said:


> ROFRED 2042 resorts bloodbath


They took my BCV at $160 last week. I'm convinced they are scooping up a ton of the 2042 with plans to some a similar direct incentive like they are doing now with BLT.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> They took my BCV at $160 last week. I'm convinced they are scooping up a ton of the 2042 with plans to some a similar direct incentive like they are doing now with BLT.


My BCV is in ROFR at $165 fully loaded with 250 pts per year.  I'm just thinking I should assume that's not gonna pass and start looking for the next one at $170+


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

JoeDisney247365 said:


> My BCV is in ROFR at $165 fully loaded with 250 pts per year.  I'm just thinking I should assume that's not gonna pass and start looking for the next one at $170+


Maybe you will get lucky! They can't take them all, can they??


----------



## Chia1974

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> They took my BCV at $160 last week. I'm convinced they are scooping up a ton of the 2042 with plans to some a similar direct incentive like they are doing now with BLT.


They’re up to something for sure. We’ll see.
I have BWV in ROFR now.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> I took a stab at that one at $120 because it’s partially stripped. Seller didn’t even counter so I think he/she is looking for something close to asking. I personally don’t think it’s worth it despite it being subsidized. I’m curious what it will ultimately sell for.



Wait. What?  You tried to buy Aulani?!?!?!


----------



## Sandisw

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Ugh, 2nd one lost in the last weeks.



I am sorry. I thought maybe the increase direct would indicate they wouldn’t take any more. Boy was I wrong!  Maybe it will be up for a fire sale.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> I am sorry. I thought maybe the increase direct would indicate maybe they wouldn’t take any more. Boy was I wrong!



I think we have a BCV promotion coming in our near future.


----------



## Ginamarie

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I think we have a BCV promotion coming in our near future.



Yup— this is exactly what I think is happening and I think it’s also in conjunction with opening sales for VGF2. They’re going to do a similar price structure with VGF2– high price, decent looking incentives so that the pricing is still over $200/point, but look, you can get $30 off per point in incentives so it’s “only” $210.. and the contract is longer!
I’m not sure it’s the right sales tactic (I think there is a market who’s going to buy VGF2 regardless of this, and a market who already knows it’s not what they want) but they’re testing the demand based on this sharp “incentive pricing.”


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Yup— this is exactly what I think is happening and I think it’s also in conjunction with opening sales for VGF2. They’re going to do a similar price structure with VGF2– high price, decent looking incentives so that the pricing is still over $200/point, but look, you can get $30 off per point in incentives so it’s “only” $210.. and the contract is longer!
> I’m not sure it’s the right sales tactic (I think there is a market who’s going to buy VGF2 regardless of this, and a market who already knows it’s not what they want) but they’re testing the demand based on this sharp “incentive pricing.”


Even if a promo like BLT at $48 off $265 BCV or $230 BWV is still a lot for 2042. DVC news is saying VGF2 could be available as soon as in two weeks.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

HIRyeDVC said:


> I took a stab at that one at $120 because it’s partially stripped. Seller didn’t even counter so I think he/she is looking for something close to asking. I personally don’t think it’s worth it despite it being subsidized. I’m curious what it will ultimately sell for.


I offered the exact same price on this and got the same response from the seller.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28


----------



## 808blessing

i'm wondering if they are attracting new  people to the market to make a case for similar locations but bright and shiny. So Bay Lake can bait and switch to VGF2 and BCV can bait and switch to RIV.  Lots of convo about DLT. Great way to do presales and people to the table from a marketing standpoint. But it sucks cause it is dragging potential resalers. Good luck everyone. i have something sent but i don't want to talk about Bruno yet. i paid top dollar for once (not my typical MO) because i got super antsy and made an emotional decision to spend on what i want no matter the cost. i don't expect to be taken but you never know.


----------



## Sandisw

808blessing said:


> i'm wondering if they are attracting new  people to the market to make a case for similar locations but bright and shiny. So Bay Lake can bait and switch to VGF2 and BCV can bait and switch to RIV.  Lots of convo about DLT. Great way to do presales and people to the table from a marketing standpoint. But it sucks cause it is dragging potential resalers. Good luck everyone. i have something sent but i don't want to talk about Bruno yet. i paid top dollar for once (not my typical MO) because i got super antsy and made an emotional decision to spend on what i want no matter the cost. i don't expect to be taken but you never know.



It also may be a plan to get data on how to spark direct sales overall in terms of the pricing.  Offering AUL and BWV, and now BLT, at more reasonable pricing, gives them that information that maybe, just maybe, that $200 point range (or less in AUL case) is more in line with what the market will bear right now.

I still believe we will see opening price for VGF around $210 with incentives for 300 points or more bringing it down to the $190 level!!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I think we have a BCV promotion coming in our near future.


If that is the case, and the sale is short term, it could help lower prices for resale when that happens. BLT was a hot property for ROFR in late 2021 through Nov. Now I've seen lots of passes since Jan. 1 under $165.  Hopefully, by spring the same thing will happen with BCV and other 2042 resorts. The 2042 resorts technically have less than 20 years in them now. At some point their value will stop going up and then down. Disney may be making one last attempt to make some really good money off of them.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Wait. What?  You tried to buy Aulani?!?!?!


LOL, I feel like Pete Werner buying Riviera after ranting about it for years. Really though. I’ve always professed nothing but love for the resort. My problem has always been the dues, which I believe will only get worse because of our political and economic situation. But in this case, I gave it a shot because it’s a good way to have some SAP with lower dues. I also have a Grand Villa stay in a couple of weeks for my daughter’s 7th birthday and I’m afraid it will ruin me forever. But it’s all moot. Consider it a sudden lapse in judgment. I’m back to my original plan of buying DLT.

BTW, where’d you find your 160 pointer?


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489993809593257984


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pkrieger2287 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489993809593257984


On a Saturday? Paul Krieger is working hard!


----------



## pkrieger2287

HIRyeDVC said:


> On a Saturday? Paul Krieger is working hard!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pkrieger2287 said:


> View attachment 644924


But seriously though. What is happening with BCV?! It’s a bloodbath. So curious what Disney is planning.


----------



## minorthr

minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1


----------



## pkrieger2287

HIRyeDVC said:


> But seriously though. What is happening with BCV?! It’s a bloodbath. So curious what Disney is planning.



I love a good conspiracy as much as the next person, but at the end of the day, I believe DVC's strategy post-COVID is to sell and make money where they can make it.  If that means buying back some BLTs and flipping them or buying back some BCVs and flipping them that is what they will do.  We like to think that DVC or Disney, in general, has the grand multi-year plan and everything, but when you peek behind the curtain they are just trying to hit the next set of budget numbers and sales goals.


----------



## Chia1974

BCV $166 and BWV $150???


----------



## tommcp516

HIRyeDVC said:


> On a Saturday? Paul Krieger is working hard!



He certainly is--and as someone with a BWV contract that's currently pending ROFR (day 11)- it's much appreciated!

Speaking of working on a Saturday, does DVD ever send a ROFR notification (either passed or taken) to an agent on a Sat or Sun? Or will Monday be the next day for any notifications?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pkrieger2287 said:


> I love a good conspiracy as much as the next person, but at the end of the day, I believe DVC's strategy post-COVID is to sell and make money where they can make it.  If that means buying back some BLTs and flipping them or buying back some BCVs and flipping them that is what they will do.  We like to think that DVC or Disney, in general, has the grand multi-year plan and everything, but when you peek behind the curtain they are just trying to hit the next set of budget numbers and sales goals.


I could buy that, esp now that the’ve raised the direct prices. This is good news for owners knowing that Disney will never allow their product to go under in value. Still, I hope all conspiracies are discussed during the next show!


----------



## tommcp516

Chia1974 said:


> BCV $166 and BWV $150???



Yeah....my BWV contract @ $145 (260 pts) is looking like toast after seeing the Jan report--but hope springs eternal...
(11 days and counting under ROFR review)


----------



## Chia1974

tommcp516 said:


> Yeah....my BWV contract @ $145 (260 pts) is looking like toast after seeing the Jan report--but hope springs eternal...
> (11 days and counting under ROFR review)


I’m at $137 (150pts)). It’s a piece of prime steak for the big ROFR dog I’m sure. I’m done trying if that’s taken. I’ll just go buy some more SAP for booking P/G view room. I paid $160 last year for a 45ptr. It looks like a bargain now.


----------



## minorthr

Chia1974 said:


> I’m at $137 (100pts). It’s a piece of prime steak for the big ROFR dog I’m sure. I’m done trying if that’s taken. I’ll just go buy some more SAP for booking P/G view room. I paid $160 last year for a 45ptr. It looks like a bargain now.


Im waiting ROFR on a 42 point BWV at $160 right now and hoping it passes.


----------



## Sandisw

pkrieger2287 said:


> I love a good conspiracy as much as the next person, but at the end of the day, I believe DVC's strategy post-COVID is to sell and make money where they can make it.  If that means buying back some BLTs and flipping them or buying back some BCVs and flipping them that is what they will do.  We like to think that DVC or Disney, in general, has the grand multi-year plan and everything, but when you peek behind the curtain they are just trying to hit the next set of budget numbers and sales goals.



I agree and think this is just another way to offer more resorts at a more reasonable price to push direct sales which have slumped since the closure.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> I could buy that, esp now that the’ve raised the direct prices. This is good news for owners knowing that Disney will never allow their product to go under in value. Still, I hope all conspiracies are discussed during the next show!



But, selling direct for less will eventually depress the market. I don’t think this has anything to do with them wanting to protect resale value.

If 2020 never happened, and sales were what they were pre pandemic, ind bet we would not have seen these buybacks and these offers on sold out resorts.


----------



## Trixi Mouse

Currently in the ROFR pool for BWV as well ($150 | 200 pts). I'm about losing my mind, and I'm just at 2 weeks. We were about to buy a direct that was locked-in at the old pricing when this contract came up. Now we'd be priced out of buying direct if my contract bid gets taken. BWV is my dream property (even with the 2042 expiration, which we see as saving us added expenses after retirement anyway).
Oh, what a problem to have


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> LOL, I feel like Pete Werner buying Riviera after ranting about it for years. Really though. I’ve always professed nothing but love for the resort. My problem has always been the dues, which I believe will only get worse because of our political and economic situation. But in this case, I gave it a shot because it’s a good way to have some SAP with lower dues. I also have a Grand Villa stay in a couple of weeks for my daughter’s 7th birthday and I’m afraid it will ruin me forever. But it’s all moot. Consider it a sudden lapse in judgment. I’m back to my original plan of buying DLT.
> 
> BTW, where’d you find your 160 pointer?



lol. You’ll jump on the Aulani bandwagon eventually.

Bought it from board sponsor. There were two. Same seller. Both gone in under 15 minutes of being posted.

All I’m going to say is that Andy Berry is the absolute best!


----------



## pkrieger2287

tommcp516 said:


> He certainly is--and as someone with a BWV contract that's currently pending ROFR (day 11)- it's much appreciated!
> 
> Speaking of working on a Saturday, does DVD ever send a ROFR notification (either passed or taken) to an agent on a Sat or Sun? Or will Monday be the next day for any notifications?



I've personally never seen anything from them on the weekend.  I honestly think that team works one day a week with the speed they work at. Lol


----------



## pkrieger2287

If we were able to look at the average time all sold contracts are taking for ROFR, is that something you all would be excited to see?  Obviously, there would be outliers, but I feel like that would be a fun number for people in ROFR limbo.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Example:  Of contracts that were taken in January 2022 I can tell you the average ROFR timeline was around 19 days.  Again, this is just looking at contracts that were bought back.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> lol. You’ll jump on the Aulani bandwagon eventually.
> 
> Bought it from board sponsor. There were two. Same seller. Both gone in under 15 minutes of being posted.
> 
> All I’m going to say is that Andy Berry is the absolute best!


I don’t know about that. It‘s more than I’m willing to pay. In the long run, I believe even the subsidized dues will eventually pass those of BLT and VGF. It’s not critical for me to own AUL living in Hawaii. If anything, I may add more BLT resale and use those as SAP. I’m locked in on DLT though. Andy is also one of my resale guides and he is great.


----------



## DonMacGregor

pkrieger2287 said:


> If we were able to look at the average time all sold contracts are taking for ROFR, is that something you all would be excited to see?  Obviously, there would be outliers, but I feel like that would be a fun number for people in ROFR limbo.


That might be interesting to see. Another metric might actually be which days produce the most ROFR responses, as there's always conjecture and innuendo about "Black Mondays", "Blood Bath Fridays", or "they only seem to work one day a week" etc. It might also provide some solace for those in ROFR limbo as well.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t know about that. It‘s more than I’m willing to pay. In the long run, I believe even the subsidized dues will eventually pass those of BLT and VGF. It’s not critical for me to own AUL living in Hawaii. If anything, I may add more BLT resale and use those as SAP. I’m locked in on DLT though. Andy is also one of my resale guides and he is great.



That works for me. You keep me in check from buying more Aulani points. When they run the next promotion… I’ll be counting on you.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Redheadprincess said:


> If that is the case, and the sale is short term, it could help lower prices for resale when that happens. BLT was a hot property for ROFR in late 2021 through Nov. Now I've seen lots of passes since Jan. 1 under $165.  Hopefully, by spring the same thing will happen with BCV and other 2042 resorts. The 2042 resorts technically have less than 20 years in them now. At some point their value will stop going up and then down. Disney may be making one last attempt to make some really good money off of them.



I agree. Popular promotions like this pull a ton of demand out of the resale market and direct it to Disney. But as we all know, it will depend what Disney does with ROFR.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> That works for me. You keep me in check from buying more Aulani points. When they run the next promotion… I’ll be counting on you.


The heart wants what the heart wants. We love staying in Aulani. But I hate the expensive dues, the degraded amenities, and that annoying room tax. Disney is gonna haveto sell it for $100pp to sell all their points. But yes, I will try my best to convince you otherwise.


----------



## 808blessing

pkrieger2287 said:


> Example:  Of contracts that were taken in January 2022 I can tell you the average ROFR timeline was around 19 days.  Again, this is just looking at contracts that were bought back.



yes, I am here for that, Paul!
and here's some longitudinal to whet your whistle....
In winter 2020, I was in ROFR purgatory for 16 days. (AUL) 
In Spring 2021, RoFR was 28 days (BW) and now 
in Feb 2022 (GCV), I am expecting and hoping for14 days. hehe!  

I am thinking resales are slower in Jan/Feb due to bigger dues payments. (I am available for an accompanying interview on how I survive the ROFR  struggle!!)


----------



## 808blessing

HIRyeDVC said:


> The heart wants what the heart wants. We love staying in Aulani. But I hate the expensive dues, the degraded amenities, and that annoying room tax. Disney is gonna haveto sell it for $100pp to sell all their points. But yes, I will try my best to convince you otherwise.


Dues are not bad. Especially if subsidized. The dramatic increases are speculation. Beach and main draw is not degraded, everything else is just sprinkles. Room tax is a few extra dollars. If you are coming back, this is the way to curb inflation. I'm in for the win with AUL. lol. I am  actually trying to convince myself why i don't have to sell my AUL contract as i buy a new home resort this year.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

808blessing said:


> Dues are not bad. Especially if subsidized. The dramatic increases are speculation. Beach and main draw is not degraded, everything else is just sprinkles. Room tax is a few extra dollars. If you are coming back, this is the way to curb inflation. I'm in for the win with AUL. lol. I am  actually trying to convince myself why i don't have to sell my AUL contract as i buy a new home resort this year.


I agree. It’s all speculation and getting points definitely curbs rack rate inflation. Perhaps it’s my way of psyching myself from buying more points. My annual dues is already over $5k . My Aulani concerns are legit IMO. At current prices, an exit strategy seems more difficult. And the room tax on a GV is NOT a few dollars.


----------



## 808blessing

HIRyeDVC said:


> I agree. It’s all speculation and getting points definitely curbs rack rate inflation. Perhaps it’s my way of psyching myself from buying more points. My annual dues is already over $5k . My Aulani concerns are legit IMO. At current prices, an exit strategy seems more difficult. And the room tax on a GV is NOT a few dollars.



I actually agree with you exactly half the time.  I waffle.


----------



## buzzrelly

Thought I'd thrown our info in here. We've been looking for a BCV contract and have already lost one to Disney and now just had our offer accepted on a second one. Nothing to do but agonize and wait now!

buzzrelly---$158-$31600-200-BCV-Apr-0/21, 347/22, 200/23- sent 1/13/22, taken 1/27/22

buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8/22, 

I decided not to low-ball since I'm hoping to be at a price that Disney doesn't find too appealing, though it's really at the top of what I'd be willing to pay for BCV, and only because we really want to own there and it's still just about $100 less/point than direct.

Wish us luck!

Edited to add that ours went to ROFR yesterday


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

HIRyeDVC said:


> I agree. It’s all speculation and getting points definitely curbs rack rate inflation. Perhaps it’s my way of psyching myself from buying more points. My annual dues is already over $5k . My Aulani concerns are legit IMO. At current prices, an exit strategy seems more difficult. And the room tax on a GV is NOT a few dollars.
> 
> 
> HIRyeDVC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It’s all speculation and getting points definitely curbs rack rate inflation. Perhaps it’s my way of psyching myself from buying more points. My annual dues is already over $5k . My Aulani concerns are legit IMO. At current prices, an exit strategy seems more difficult. And the room tax on a GV is NOT a few dollars.
Click to expand...


I just got back from an 8 night GV stay at Aulani...daily transient tax came out to around $70 per day. I wish my AD's were $5k annually btw


----------



## HIRyeDVC

808blessing said:


> I actually agree with you exactly half the time.  I waffle.



believe me. I waffle everyday. That’s why we love these boards to keep us sane, or insane.



wdwdaddy4life said:


> I just got back from an 8 night GV stay at Aulani...daily transient tax came out to around $70 per day. I wish my AD's were $5k annually btw


8 nights?! Teach me!….


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

HIRyeDVC said:


> believe me. I waffle everyday. That’s why we love these boards to keep us sane, or insane.
> 
> 
> 8 nights?! Teach me!….



Teach you how to blow all your money on DVC? Sure I'll be happy to show you how


----------



## pkrieger2287

808blessing said:


> I actually agree with you exactly half the time.  I waffle.


I like waffles...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pkrieger2287 said:


> I like waffles...


It’s certainly good for business!


----------



## pkrieger2287

HIRyeDVC said:


> It’s certainly good for business!



I mean literally the food right now... Butter, Syrup, Blueberries... I'm there...


----------



## 808blessing

wdwdaddy4life said:


> I just got back from an 8 night GV stay at Aulani...daily transient tax came out to around $70 per day.



For those taxes, we could buy a whole ohana + Paul some serious Mickey waffles  with .


----------



## HIRyeDVC

808blessing said:


> For those taxes, we could buy a whole ohana + Paul some serious Mickey waffles  with .


I don’t know. Those Mickey waffles at the Makahiki are steep…..


----------



## Flynn's Gal

pkrieger2287 said:


> If we were able to look at the average time all sold contracts are taking for ROFR, is that something you all would be excited to see?  Obviously, there would be outliers, but I feel like that would be a fun number for people in ROFR limbo.


It might be interesting to see the data on how the time for ROFR fluctuates during different times of the year and speculate on why the times vary. *My two resales seemed to be at particularly extended times at 39 days and 28 days respectively.* I think only a month or two of comparisons wouldn't present a large enough picture. Quarters or seasons, maybe. During their times of closing for trainings compared to nothing going on. As someone else said, around the time of dues payment deadline compared to summer.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pkrieger2287 said:


> Example:  Of contracts that were taken in January 2022 I can tell you the average ROFR timeline was around 19 days.  Again, this is just looking at contracts that were bought back.


I’d be interested. Though, it seems like a lot of work to come to the conclusion that we all already suspect. There is no rhyme or reason…


----------



## 808blessing

pkrieger2287 said:


>


Comparing last fall to now, BWV ROFR increased by $27. The only one that comes near that is BCV at a $16 increase. (eating waffles, justifying last year's BWV purchase)


----------



## HIRyeDVC

808blessing said:


> Comparing last fall to now, BWV ROFR increased by $27. The only one that comes near that is BCV at a $16 increase. (eating waffles, justifying last year's BWV purchase)


Stop waffling!


----------



## suzycute

suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13. Taken 2/04


----------



## DaveNan

suzycute said:


> suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13. Taken 2/04


Ouch  2042 bloodbath continues......


----------



## Ginamarie

JoeDisney247365 said:


> My BCV is in ROFR at $165 fully loaded with 250 pts per year.  I'm just thinking I should assume that's not gonna pass and start looking for the next one at $170+


I actually think Disney goes after more stripped contracts than they do against loaded ones.  My two that passed were both loaded.


----------



## Chia1974

suzycute said:


> suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13. Taken 2/04


So sorry  
I guess I can just forget about my @$137. Start shopping for the next one.


----------



## keirabella2012

For those who have had SSR taken recently, what price per point was your offer. According to the data from one of the resale sites, it looks like for January 2022 the highest was $128. I'm curious to see what lower offers got bought back.


----------



## limace

keirabella2012 said:


> For those who have had SSR taken recently, what price per point was your offer. According to the data from one of the resale sites, it looks like for January 2022 the highest was $128. I'm curious to see what lower offers got bought back.


Look at the top of this thread and it’s posted there.


----------



## keirabella2012

limace said:


> Look at the top of this thread and it’s posted there.


Thank you!


----------



## CincyPPL

I'm a novice here when it comes to DVC ownership. I made an offer this week on 200 points at BLT for $160 per point with Feb UY. No 2022 points available. New points not available until February 2023.

CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1

Anyone have any idea if this will pass ROFR? What are the odds?


----------



## princesscinderella

CincyPPL said:


> I'm a novice here when it comes to DVC ownership. I made an offer this week on 200 points at BLT for $160 per point with Feb UY. No 2022 points available. New points not available until February 2023.
> 
> CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1
> 
> Anyone have any idea if this will pass ROFR? What are the odds?


$160 has been passing but with the new incentives who know what the demand is


----------



## CincyPPL

princesscinderella said:


> $160 has been passing but with the new incentives who know what the demand is


I also think the points not being available until February 2023 will help it pass.


----------



## Sandisw

CincyPPL said:


> I'm a novice here when it comes to DVC ownership. I made an offer this week on 200 points at BLT for $160 per point with Feb UY. No 2022 points available. New points not available until February 2023.
> 
> CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1
> 
> Anyone have any idea if this will pass ROFR? What are the odds?



I think it’s right in the cusp. But 200 points direct is down to $202. It will come with the 2022 points which you could then rent or transfer?

Points unrestricted and makes you eligible for perks when they exist, if you are not already eligible.

It may be worth consideration?


----------



## shand32783

Do you qualify for those direct price discount offers if you've only purchased resale and don't have any direct points?


----------



## Ruttangel

shand32783 said:


> Do you qualify for those direct price discount offers if you've only purchased resale and don't have any direct points?


Yes, all current members


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Ruttangel said:


> Yes, all current members


Total for direct would be $8,400 more. Do you already have the blue card benefits? Renting would could get you another $3,200 ($16 x 200), bringing price difference to $5,200. If you have the blue card benefits, I think it’s harder to justify the extra cost solely to stay in riviera and newer resorts. But it’s definitely a valid point!


----------



## Ruttangel

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> Total for direct would be $8,400 more. Do you already have the blue card benefits? Renting would could get you another $3,200 ($16 x 200), bringing price difference to $5,200. If you have the blue card benefits, I think it’s harder to justify the extra cost solely to stay in riviera and newer resorts. But it’s definitely a valid point!


Not sure if you've responded to me in error. I was not recommending buying direct, just confirming that a resale only owner like me is eligible for direct add on discounts like any member.
By the way, I always thank the Phoenicians when on Spaceship Earth


----------



## Sandisw

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> Total for direct would be $8,400 more. Do you already have the blue card benefits? Renting would could get you another $3,200 ($16 x 200), bringing price difference to $5,200. If you have the blue card benefits, I think it’s harder to justify the extra cost solely to stay in riviera and newer resorts. But it’s definitely a valid point!



Not for people who enjoy RIV and want that option. It’s well worth it in the long run.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Sandisw said:


> Not for people who enjoy RIV and want that option. It’s well worth it in the long run.


Sorry, haha. I’m new to the forum thing and responded to the wrong message!


----------



## Sandisw

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> Sorry, haha. I’m new to the forum thing and responded to the wrong message!



No worries. I do that a lot!!


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Sandisw said:


> Not for people who enjoy RIV and want that option. It’s well worth it in the long run.


Exactly - if you want to stay in riviera and future resorts, then yes it’s worth it.


----------



## rubybutt

Sandisw said:


> I think it’s right in the cusp. But 200 points direct is down to $202. It will come with the 2022 points which you could then rent or transfer?
> 
> Points unrestricted and makes you eligible for perks when they exist, if you are not already eligible.
> 
> It may be worth consideration?



I was going to say the same.  Actually change UY to March and get the 2021 points free.  Pay with 2% credit card and you are looking at $180/pp direct.  You have 10 days to back out.


----------



## rubybutt

Anyone who still believes ROFR doesn't affect resale prices is a


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

rubybutt said:


> Anyone who still believes ROFR doesn't affect resale prices is a


Are there people out there who don't believe this??


----------



## DonMacGregor

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> Are there people out there who don't believe this??


 This should be good.


----------



## hobbes42

Let the show begin...


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

hobbes42 said:


> Let the show begin...


Uh oh. I didn't realize I touched a sensitive topic. I guess in my head, our behavior is guided by the fact that the ROFR exists. So yes, ROFR does impact the resale market. To what extent? Who knows. Probably varies. We saw in January close to 50% of BCV resales were taken in ROFR. I would expect to see average prices go up in the following month to make the contracts less attractive to DVC.


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$85-$5120-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 21/22- sent 1/20


----------



## dado4

Sandisw said:


> I think it’s right in the cusp. But 200 points direct is down to $202. It will come with the 2022 points which you could then rent or transfer?
> 
> Points unrestricted and makes you eligible for perks when they exist, if you are not already eligible.
> 
> It may be worth consideration?


Also, if they don't have a use year that has hit yet (Feb, Mar) or if they are a brand new member, they would get 2021 points and 2022 points. So in essence if you buy at $202 and sell 2 years worth of points for $20/pt you would be paying $2 more per point for direct points.


----------



## Ruttangel

DonMacGregor said:


> This should be good.


AKV was ticking along quite nicely at $110 until last year when DVC started gobbling everything up to $135. Over that time the direct pricing did not change from $186, its even lower with incentives.
Point being, if you want AKV the ROFR movement forced an increase not the brokers or the sellers, just the action of DVC.


----------



## Bayoumomof3

That’s the whole point. They want to keep resale prices high. Then more people will be inclined to buy direct!


----------



## Chia1974

Ruttangel said:


> AKV was ticking along quite nicely at $110 until last year when DVC started gobbling everything up to $135. Over that time the direct pricing did not change from $186, its even lower with incentives.
> Point being, if you want AKV the ROFR movement forced an increase not the brokers or the sellers, just the action of DVC.


Give me some $50 incentive on BWV. I’ll get me some direct points. Lol


----------



## Ruttangel

Chia1974 said:


> Give me some $50 incentive on BWV. I’ll get me some direct points. Lol


There was a $41 incentive just a few weeks back, $169 for 300 points, those points are now $230.


----------



## Chia1974

Ruttangel said:


> There was a $41 incentive just a few weeks back, $169 for 300 points, those points are now $230.


I wish there was a crystal ball to see today’s market. Back to wait for VGF2.


----------



## shand32783

Bayoumomof3 said:


> That’s the whole point. They want to keep resale prices high. Then more people will be inclined to buy direct!


Yeah, just saw a contract posted for BLT @$175. Only $27 more pp and you can have all the bennies for direct. Hmmmm


----------



## Ginamarie

shand32783 said:


> Yeah, just saw a contract posted for BLT @$175. Only $27 more pp and you can have all the bennies for direct. Hmmmm


This goes back to something I’ve been saying all along- a lot of these properties look attractive for purchasing direct points if you’re looking for a small contract (Say under 100 points).
For someone wanting 50 points at BLT, it may be worth the extra money, especially since you get the points immediately and don’t have to deal with ROFR.
I’m one week into ROFR now and getting antsy. Why do I keep doing this to myself?


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> This goes back to something I’ve been saying all along- a lot of these properties look attractive for purchasing direct points if you’re looking for a small contract (Say under 100 points).
> For someone wanting 50 points at BLT, it may be worth the extra money, especially since you get the points immediately and don’t have to deal with ROFR.
> I’m one week into ROFR now and getting antsy. Why do I keep doing this to myself?


Especially if you know you have one is 99% getting taken and just want to move on. I’m 5 days into ROFR but so ready to move on to another contract. I wish the BLT deal was a year ago. My 125 direct and 125 resale would have been all direct.


----------



## Chia1974

A loaded 100 VGC @$230 on Fidelity was gone in 14 minutes.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> A loaded 100 VGC @$230 on Fidelity was gone in 14 minutes.



And yet the loaded SSR at $125 is sitting there for the taking.


----------



## DVChris

Chia1974 said:


> A loaded 100 VGC @$230 on Fidelity was gone in 14 minutes.


Surely that would get taken right? Please don’t tell me it was a June UY?


----------



## shand32783

Strictly a guess but if you want buy a DEC UY direct from DVC with the current discount, It would be points from Dec 22' that I would then need to borrow, correct? The good play here would be to go with a FEB UY instead or upcoming months, correct? (I hope that made sense. Was looking at DEC UY)


----------



## Chia1974

DVChris said:


> Surely that would get taken right? Please don’t tell me it was a June UY?


It was June.


----------



## Chia1974

shand32783 said:


> Strictly a guess but if you want buy a DEC UY direct from DVC with the current discount, It would be points from Dec 22' that I would then need to borrow, correct? The good play here would be to go with a FEB UY instead or upcoming months, correct? (I hope that made sense. Was looking at DEC UY)


We’re in December 21 UY now till 11/30/22. You would borrow form 2022 if needed.


----------



## rubybutt

shand32783 said:


> Strictly a guess but if you want buy a DEC UY direct from DVC with the current discount, It would be points from Dec 22' that I would then need to borrow, correct? The good play here would be to go with a FEB UY instead or upcoming months, correct? (I hope that made sense. Was looking at DEC UY)


Any month from March on would work.  Don't do current month or previous.  

ETA: I think I misunderstood you.  You will get the 2021 points if you are in that UY when you purchase direct.  And you won't have to pay any MF on them.


----------



## shand32783

rubybutt said:


> Any month from March on would work.  Don't do current month or previous.
> 
> ETA: I think I misunderstood you.  You will get the 2021 points if you are in that UY when you purchase direct.  And you won't have to pay any MF on them.


So If I chose Sept or OCT then I would get "2021" points. This is a good thing, right? =)  I feel dumb asking but this may be the route I need to go =)


----------



## Ginamarie

shand32783 said:


> So If I chose Sept or OCT then I would get "2021" points. This is a good thing, right? =)  I feel dumb asking but this may be the route I need to go =)


Yes

we bought direct points in January 2021 with a February use year. We got a full set of 2021 points (which they WILL let you bank) and then a new set a couple of weeks later.

that’s one of the benefits of direct points.


----------



## Ruttangel

Ginamarie said:


> Yes
> 
> we bought direct points in January 2021 with a February use year. We got a full set of 2021 points (which they WILL let you bank) and then a new set a couple of weeks later.
> 
> that’s one of the benefits of direct points.


I think you mean 2020 points as Jan 2021 was in Feb 2020 UY?


----------



## Chia1974

shand32783 said:


> So If I chose Sept or OCT then I would get "2021" points. This is a good thing, right? =)  I feel dumb asking but this may be the route I need to go =)


If you buy March, April, June, August, September, October or December UY. It’s will come with 2021 points but pay no dues for 2021.  Dues are prorated for 2022.


----------



## Ginamarie

Ruttangel said:


> I think you mean 2020 points as Jan 2021 was in Feb 2020 UY?


Yup- fat fingers typing on my phone!


----------



## shand32783

Ginamarie said:


> Yes
> 
> we bought direct points in January 2021 with a February use year. We got a full set of 2021 points (which they WILL let you bank) and then a new set a couple of weeks later.
> 
> that’s one of the benefits of direct points.


https://tenor.com/view/omg-wow-really-surprised-feeling-it-gif-15881647


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> A loaded 100 VGC @$230 on Fidelity was gone in 14 minutes.


What?!?! How did I miss that?! Would have totally bought that over DLT.


----------



## Ruttangel

HIRyeDVC said:


> What?!?! How did I miss that?! Would have totally bought that over DLT.


Always best to register with all the brokers to see if they will contact you first, but yes this listing was guaranteed to fly...


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> What?!?! How did I miss that?! Would have totally bought that over DLT.


I have their window open and refresh it whenever I can. One time they had VGC at a low price but turned out it should have been VGF.  Maybe that was the case.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I have their window open and refresh it whenever I can. One time they had VGC at a low price but turned out it should have been VGF.  Maybe that was the case.


Screen shot! I need proof! J/k. I wonder how much it sold for


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> I have their window open and refresh it whenever I can. One time they had VGC at a low price but turned out it should have been VGF.  Maybe that was the case.



I'm not the only one doing the Fidelity refresh- lol!


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> I'm not the only one doing the Fidelity refresh- lol!


Just don’t look for the UY I need.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DVChris said:


> Surely that would get taken right? Please don’t tell me it was a June UY?



Double points too!


----------



## Morganjacar

First American title is sooo slow, ROFR passed last Monday and still haven't heard a peep from them!


----------



## Tiffani123

Morganjacar said:


> First American title is sooo slow, ROFR passed last Monday and still haven't heard a peep from them!


Could be they are just waiting for the correct paperwork. We passed ROFR last Wednesdsay and didnt get any paperwork to sign until yesterday.


----------



## KVacc

Morganjacar said:


> First American title is sooo slow, ROFR passed last Monday and still haven't heard a peep from them!


We have Magic Vacation Title and it took 8 days before we heard anything after ROFR.


----------



## 808blessing

Tiffani123 said:


> Could be they are just waiting for the correct paperwork. We passed ROFR last Wednesdsay and didnt get any paperwork to sign until yesterday.


I also think they can be slow at times. I wonder if it is because Title is waiting for Disney's estoppel before closing.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Is it possible to have add-on-itus before you actually close on your first DVC contract?  Technically not "adding on" to anything yet but the struggle sounds similar.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Is it possible to have add-on-itus before you actually close on your first DVC contract?  Technically not "adding on" to anything yet but the struggle sounds similar.


As long as you have money in your account, the struggle is always there.  BTW, haven't heard many ROFR decisions posted in awhile


----------



## Chia1974

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Is it possible to have add-on-itus before you actually close on your first DVC contract?  Technically not "adding on" to anything yet but the struggle sounds similar.


Addonitis


----------



## smmora

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Is it possible to have add-on-itus before you actually close on your first DVC contract?  Technically not "adding on" to anything yet but the struggle sounds similar.


Yes ... I closed my 1st resale Jan 14th which was the same day I got my ROFR on the 2nd


----------



## Lee Matthews

2 weeks today my AKV was sent to ROFR. Are they still roughly running in that frame or is it taking longer?


----------



## Trixi Mouse

Lee Matthews said:


> 2 weeks today my AKV was sent to ROFR. Are they still roughly running in that frame or is it taking longer?


I'll be at 3 weeks on Monday. There seems to be a lull right now


----------



## Tiffani123

O


Lee Matthews said:


> 2 weeks today my AKV was sent to ROFR. Are they still roughly running in that frame or is it taking longer?


Ours took 17 days


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

*ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 177/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 1/20, passed 2/7 

PASSED!  I'm stunned!*


----------



## Ginamarie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> *ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 177/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> PASSED!  I'm stunned!*


Fantastic!  This is why I tell people never to lose hope.  Sometimes it seems like they're taking everything from certain resorts, but then a good deal slips right through in between!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> *ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 177/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> PASSED!  I'm stunned!*


What?! How?! Congratulations!!


----------



## Chia1974

ILoveMyDVC said:


> *ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 177/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> PASSED!  I'm stunned!*


Yay!!! I hope they are in the good mood and letting some more to pass.


----------



## Happygigi

Happygigi---$150-$16118-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/9

First contract


----------



## SteveS1

SteveS1 said:


> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20



update on this

SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7

This is our first DVC! We have owned at Vistana , purchased resale, since 1997 and have since added on within the Sheraton/Westin .system . now part of Marriott .. I’m glad I found this (very active) board to help me maximize value of our new ownership ..Even though our 3 boys are all in their 20s we all still enjoy our visits to WDW!


----------



## Chia1974

SteveS1 said:


> update on this
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> This is our first DVC! We have owned at Vistana , purchased resale, since 1997 and have since added on within the Sheraton/Westin .system . now part of Marriott .. I’m glad I found this (very active) board to help me maximize value of our new ownership ..Even though our 3 boys are all in their 20s we all still enjoy our visits to WDW!


See, you just never know what they want to do. You would though they would scoop this up since they are doing BLT promotion.


----------



## Ginamarie

Happygigi said:


> Happygigi---$150-$16118-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/9
> 
> First contract



$150 is a lot for AKV points, even on a loaded contract.


----------



## Happygigi

Ginamarie said:


> $150 is a lot for AKV points, even on a loaded contract.


I realize I could have probably offered lower, but it is exactly what I need and I'm good with this price


----------



## dado4

Whoever passed those contracts on 2/7 must be new and didn't realize they were taking everything!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

SteveS1 said:


> update on this
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> This is our first DVC! We have owned at Vistana , purchased resale, since 1997 and have since added on within the Sheraton/Westin .system . now part of Marriott .. I’m glad I found this (very active) board to help me maximize value of our new ownership ..Even though our 3 boys are all in their 20s we all still enjoy our visits to WDW!


Whoa! This is a great deal! I’d buy this over direct incentives any day! Great job!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

SteveS1 said:


> update on this
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> This is our first DVC! We have owned at Vistana , purchased resale, since 1997 and have since added on within the Sheraton/Westin .system . now part of Marriott .. I’m glad I found this (very active) board to help me maximize value of our new ownership ..Even though our 3 boys are all in their 20s we all still enjoy our visits to WDW!



Was the Seller on this contract an international seller?


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Was the Seller on this contract an international seller?


It was a great price and if it passed as a domestic seller changes a lot of recent history.  This is a great question.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

$140 for BLT is great! Welcome Home @ SteveS1


----------



## Kcasey02

Where did you find, if you don’t mind me asking?


dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Highly doubt this passes
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$111-$3608-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 25/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 2/9


----------



## SteveS1

rubybutt said:


> It was a great price and if it passed as a domestic seller changes a lot of recent history.  This is a great question.



The sellers are domestic, from Wisconsin.


----------



## Chia1974

SteveS1 said:


> The sellers are domestic, from Wisconsin.


Scratching my head! 
with this passing and the promo. What’s Disney thinking?


----------



## DVChris

Chia1974 said:


> Scratching my head!
> with this passing and the promo. What’s Disney thinking?


Maybe the BLT promotion is not selling well so no need to keep buying points back?


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Kcasey02 said:


> Where did you find, if you don’t mind me asking?


I jumped the gun and didn’t read the listing properly. Totally MY FAULT. I didn’t realize until docs came… stripped out 2022 and 2023. With no points until 2024 on a 2042 contract I withdrew.
It was https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/brand/disney-vacation-club/


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Whoa! This is a great deal! I’d buy this over direct incentives any day! Great job!



Yup. At that price, it tilts the scale in resale’s favour. Hands down.


----------



## Chia1974

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Yup. At that price, it tilts the scale in resale’s favour. Hands down.


But then who knows if they only let a few slip through. Next thing you know you put a low offer in they scoop it right up.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Chia1974 said:


> But then who knows if they only let a few slip through. Next thing you know you put a low offer in they scoop it right up.



True. And with the current promo on it may be a month before we find out.


----------



## mindymouse01

mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9


----------



## DonMacGregor

DVChris said:


> Maybe the BLT promotion is not selling well so no need to keep buying points back?


More likely that they front-loaded their inventory with what they felt were sufficient points well before the promotion went up. There’s no way they are pimping the promotion while running the risk that they don’t have points to sell, and it does take _some_ time for them to flip points they ROFR. I doubt they’d need more after only a week or so.it’s not like they’ll be “stuck” with any surplus inventory.


----------



## DVChris

DonMacGregor said:


> More likely that they front-loaded their inventory with what they felt were sufficient points well before the promotion went up. There’s no way they are pimping the promotion while running the risk that they don’t have points to sell, and it does take _some_ time for them to flip points they ROFR. I doubt they’d need more after only a week or so.it’s not like they’ll be “stuck” with any surplus inventory.


So with this logic (which completely makes sense), I will be putting in some offers for BCV once that promo starts next!


----------



## Nick_will

nick_will-$120-$8600-80-SSR-Oct-30/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9


A bit surprised it made it through.  I'll take it lol


----------



## Chia1974

lots of passes today. Beginners luck maybe


----------



## CanadianGoofies

CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9 

First post here, and our first DVC attempt. Hoping all goes well and we can join the club.


----------



## tommcp516

Chia1974 said:


> lots of passes today. Beginners luck maybe



Our BWV contract was sent 1/25, so hopefully we may hear something tomorrow...


----------



## keirabella2012

Posting as the seller of my Animal Kingdom 50 point contract.

Keirabella2012---$152-$8466-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 41/22, 50/23, 50/24-Seller- sent 1/24, passed 2/9


----------



## Trixi Mouse

tommcp516 said:


> Our BWV contract was sent 1/25, so hopefully we may hear something tomorrow...


Same! Let's hope for some big ol' happy pixie dust for us both


----------



## Chia1974

tommcp516 said:


> Our BWV contract was sent 1/25, so hopefully we may hear something tomorrow...


You and I both. BWV nail-biter. So much doubt but yet hopeful!


----------



## Chia1974

So according to the points chart, spring and fall are high seasons. However March, April, September and October UY are the least available on resale market. The rest of the UY has double or more availability. Do you think Disney would want to buy back the higher demand UY according to the points chart?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> So according to the points chart, spring and fall are high seasons. However March, April, September and October UY are the least available on resale market. The rest of the UY has double or more availability. Do you think Disney would want to buy back the higher demand UY according to the points chart?


I don’t think UYs matter in their ROFR decisions since they can change the UY on any contract they buy back


----------



## JETSDAD

Chia1974 said:


> So according to the points chart, spring and fall are high seasons. However March, April, September and October UY are the least available on resale market. The rest of the UY has double or more availability. Do you think Disney would want to buy back the higher demand UY according to the points chart?


The point charts don't really have anything to do with UY. Point charts are just for demand on rooms which can be booked by any UY.


----------



## perchy

You know.... for all the impatience around ROFR, I am decidedly MORE IMPATIENT around the time it takes for Disney to load my contract and points to my account. Go ahead, take a month or more to decide whether you'll let me buy it. But once I've closed, just add my contract and points already!! It's Business Day 9 here and based on the Closing Time thread, seems like more wait time is required. But this is far worse of a wait for me. GAH!


----------



## Ginamarie

Who was looking for Aulani with subsidized
Dues? There’s one on fidelity now with February use year.


----------



## Chia1974

Another Aulani subsidized on Fidelity August UY.

As a reminder, I need April, September or October ones.


----------



## LottiesMommy

Not surprised this passed, but I am happy at how quickly it is moving through the process so far.  Hope that keeps up!

Lottiesmommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22, passed 2/10


----------



## Ginamarie

perchy said:


> You know.... for all the impatience around ROFR, I am decidedly MORE IMPATIENT around the time it takes for Disney to load my contract and points to my account. Go ahead, take a month or more to decide whether you'll let me buy it. But once I've closed, just add my contract and points already!! It's Business Day 9 here and based on the Closing Time thread, seems like more wait time is required. But this is far worse of a wait for me. GAH!


I find them both unbearable. ROFR because I’d the uncertainty. Loading the points because you’re SO close but not there yet. The contract I bought in the fall also had 160 points that expired while we were waiting to close, so that was especially stressful watching the days tick by!


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Another Aulani subsidized on Fidelity August UY.
> 
> As a reminder, I need April, September or October ones.


I’m trying!


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> I find them both unbearable. ROFR because I’d the uncertainty. Loading the points because you’re SO close but not there yet. The contract I bought in the fall also had 160 points that expired while we were waiting to close, so that was especially stressful watching the days tick by!


They don’t promote resale. They don’t care if you wait FOREVER!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Chia1974 said:


> They don’t promote resale. They don’t care if you wait FOREVER!


But they do care about resale. That id the only way pretty much they can make more money on sold out resorts and by exercising ROFR at higher prices it keeps the value up and allows them to charge more for direct sales.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ginamarie said:


> Who was looking for Aulani with subsidized
> Dues? There’s one on fidelity now with February use year.



I saw the August UY, but don't see a Feb listing.  Maybe it was taken already?

Where are the December UY subsidized contracts???


----------



## Chia1974

Redheadprincess said:


> But they do care about resale. That id the only way pretty much they can make more money on sold out resorts and by exercising ROFR at higher prices it keeps the value up and allows them to charge more for direct sales.


I meant for the ones they didn’t buy. We know resale takes at least 8 weeks and more from start to finish. We know that is one of the disadvantages.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Ginamarie said:


> Who was looking for Aulani with subsidized
> Dues? There’s one on fidelity now with February use year.


How will we know if the dues are subsidized?


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

perchy said:


> You know.... for all the impatience around ROFR, I am decidedly MORE IMPATIENT around the time it takes for Disney to load my contract and points to my account. Go ahead, take a month or more to decide whether you'll let me buy it. But once I've closed, just add my contract and points already!! It's Business Day 9 here and based on the Closing Time thread, seems like more wait time is required. But this is far worse of a wait for me. GAH!


have you tried sending an email by chance?  I found an email address in one of the threads, sent an email with the new contract number information as well as my current member number and within 24 hours my contract was showing,  next day I called member services and after about 10 minutes they loaded my points.  let me know if you need the email address for reference


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I saw the August UY, but don't see a Feb listing.  Maybe it was taken already?
> 
> Where are the December UY subsidized contracts???


stay calm. it wasnt meant to be


----------



## Chia1974

StacyLovesDisney said:


> How will we know if the dues are subsidized?


Most of the time they do advertise it. Sometimes you have to do the math to figure it out.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

StacyLovesDisney said:


> How will we know if the dues are subsidized?


It’s usually described in ALL CAPS


----------



## Microbuns

Glad to be through ROFR!

Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25, passed 2/9


----------



## dado4

StacyLovesDisney said:


> How will we know if the dues are subsidized?


This one for August said "Rare Find" and I did the math to make sure of what that meant.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Chia1974 said:


> Another Aulani subsidized on Fidelity August UY.
> 
> As a reminder, I need April, September or October ones.


And I need June!  Will keep an eye out for your UYs as well. Although, a few brokers have told me to disregard UY for an Aulani subsidized, just to jump on whatever shows up.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Ginamarie said:


> Who was looking for Aulani with subsidized
> Dues? There’s one on fidelity now with February use year.


Do you know when they post new contracts on Fidelity? I'm a West Coaster so I feel like I'm always losing out to East Coast hours of operation.


----------



## Chia1974

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> And I need June!  Will keep an eye out for your UYs as well. Although, a few brokers have told me to disregard UY for an Aulani subsidized, just to jump on whatever shows up.


I jumped on one last year making it my third UY. I can’t see myself going for another UY.


----------



## Ginamarie

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Do you know when they post new contracts on Fidelity? I'm a West Coaster so I feel like I'm always losing out to East Coast hours of operation.


They post all day long, but usually start around 9:30 am and finish around 5:00 pm EST
Occasionally you'll see a listing outside of those times, but not usually.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10

Well, there goes my money I was saving for DLT. I know everyone. Go easy on me…..


----------



## Ginamarie

StacyLovesDisney said:


> How will we know if the dues are subsidized?


I did the math.  A lot of times they don't advertise that, particularly on Fidelity.


----------



## DVChris

Several brokers have apps that provide instant notifications for any specific resort/UY and you can also sign up for text message alerts too. Fidelity is one of the few that don't provide either and you just need to refresh... refresh... refresh...


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10
> 
> Well, there goes my money I was saving for DLT. I know everyone. Go easy on me…..



Wait.  What?  You BOUGHT Aulani?  

Welcome home!  

Ladies and gentlemen, another Aulani bear turns bull!  I love it.


----------



## shand32783

shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9 

Well, after seeing the $140 pass, I had some hope. Now to decide if I want to bump it up by 40 points to 200, change the UY and buy a 200 direct at the discounted price. Didn't really want to spend $14k more, but may be in the cards.

Anyways I always appreciate those that share their knowledge and information on all the sites. It has helped. Thanks!


----------



## dado4

shand32783 said:


> shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9
> 
> Well, after seeing the $140 pass, I had some hope. Now to decide if I want to bump it up by 40 points to 200, change the UY and buy a 200 direct at the discounted price. Didn't really want to spend $14k more, but may be in the cards.
> 
> Anyways I always appreciate those that share their knowledge and information on all the sites. It has helped. Thanks!


Wow that's crazy! 140 passes and then 153.12 gets taken in the same week? Well there goes the glimpse of hope I had for my Beach Club passing, lol.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Wait.  What?  You BOUGHT Aulani?
> 
> Welcome home!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, another Aulani bear turns bull!  I love it.


Lol, you couldn’t resist could you


----------



## shand32783

dado4 said:


> Wow that's crazy! 140 passes and then 153.12 gets taken in the same week? Well there goes the glimpse of hope I had for my Beach Club passing, lol.


Keep hope alive! =)  It was probably the .12 =)


----------



## dado4

shand32783 said:


> Keep hope alive! =)  It was probably the .12 =)


Yeah the .12 made them sober up from their drunk decision making


----------



## Wedgeout

Just never know when your contract get reviewed by Roz. “Always Watching”.


----------



## shand32783

Can you put some, or all, of a DVC purchase on a CC? I mean, might as well get some miles/points if so.


----------



## buzzrelly

shand32783 said:


> Keep hope alive! =)  It was probably the .12 =)



If we lose out on the one we have in process now for $0.12…Grrrrrr!


----------



## dado4

shand32783 said:


> Can you put some, or all, of a DVC purchase on a CC? I mean, might as well get some miles/points if so.


I did all of my direct purchase on a Credit Card, later I was only able to do 2k on my resale contract.


----------



## Chia1974

shand32783 said:


> Can you put some, or all, of a DVC purchase on a CC? I mean, might as well get some miles/points if so.


You can charge the entire direct purchase on a CC. They can take separate payments within one month. Disney premier Visa gives you 2% back and 6 month no interest.
For resale, Mason title lets you do 5k and others are less.


----------



## suzycute

suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/3


----------



## Cleeevus

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Wait.  What?  You BOUGHT Aulani?
> 
> Welcome home!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, another Aulani bear turns bull!  I love it.


My same thought. Wasn’t there a recent post from same person who said they’ll never buy at Aulani and the dues will be outrageous, even with subsidized and VGF and BLT were better bets?  Welcome to the Aulani club HiRye!


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus---(seller) $120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10


Disney took this stripped contract for $120pp but passed on my other SSR that I sold for $115pp and that one had 50% points for 2022. Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Cleeevus said:


> My same thought. Wasn’t there a recent post from same person who said they’ll never buy at Aulani and the dues will be outrageous, even with subsidized and VGF and BLT were better bets?  Welcome to the Aulani club HiRye!


haha. thanks. I think I've always been clear on my love for Aulani the resort.  Since we live here, we go 2-3 times a year.  My hatred has always been their dues and our local politics.  But since this is a subsidized contract, I thought it was a good opportunity to buy some SAP and use for staycation or even rent some points out.  I'm actually pretty excited for this one.  E Komo Mai!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> haha. thanks. I think I've always been clear on my love for Aulani the resort.  Since we live here, we go 2-3 times a year.  My hatred has always been their dues and our local politics.  But since this is a subsidized contract, I thought it was a good opportunity to buy some SAP and use for staycation or even rent some points out.  I'm actually pretty excited for this one.  E Komo Mai!



I’m just so happy HIRye joined club Aulani that I can’t even focus today.  I knew it would happen eventually but not three days after I predicted it.  

You scored a great deal HIRyeDVC!  Job well done!  Dole whip and beers on me if our paths cross at AUL


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I’m just so happy HIRye joined club Aulani that I can’t even focus today.  I knew it would happen eventually but not three days after I predicted it.
> 
> You scored a great deal HIRyeDVC!  Job well done!  Dole whip and beers on me if our paths cross at AUL


Thanks buddy! hit me up when you're planning to come!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Ginamarie said:


> They post all day long, but usually start around 9:30 am and finish around 5:00 pm EST
> Occasionally you'll see a listing outside of those times, but not usually.


Thank you! Looks like I need to set a reminder for 6:30am


----------



## JoeDisney247365

dado4 said:


> Wow that's crazy! 140 passes and then 153.12 gets taken in the same week? Well there goes the glimpse of hope I had for my Beach Club passing, lol.


While we (or at least I) certainly can't crack the Disney ROFR code I feel like it does give every contract a fighting chance however equally frustrating or joyous the results might be.  What is your BCV in at? Waiting on mine too.


----------



## Trixi Mouse

I'm waiting on pins and needles in my first ever ROFR process (and waffling between 'I want to know' and 'maybe NOT knowing is the better place to be').
My question : What is the latest in the day that they will notify on a pass/taken?
In other words - What time can I quit hitting refresh and move-on with the rest of my day?


----------



## sachilles

sachilles---$147-$22852(?)-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10

Fingers crossed, our first resale. Was more confident it would pass ROFR before I read this thread.


----------



## limace

Trixi Mouse said:


> I'm waiting on pins and needles in my first ever ROFR process (and waffling between 'I want to know' and 'maybe NOT knowing is the better place to be').
> My question : What is the latest in the day that they will notify on a pass/taken?
> In other words - What time can I quit hitting refresh and move-on with the rest of my day?


I don’t think there’s a magical time since they don’t notify you, your company does. So it can be sitting there before they tell you. It’s amazing how many times folks reach out to their company and hear “it just showed up in my inbox a few minutes ago!”


----------



## dado4

JoeDisney247365 said:


> While we (or at least I) certainly can't crack the Disney ROFR code I feel like it does give every contract a fighting chance however equally frustrating or joyous the results might be.  What is your BCV in at? Waiting on mine too.


Oh mine is in for too low for them not to take $130/pt 300 points sent in on 1/27, so maybe I'll hear something next week. But they were letting low ones go on Monday and Wednesday so I had a brief moment of "maybe it will pass" lol.


----------



## Ginamarie

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---(seller) $120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10
> 
> 
> Disney took this stripped contract for $120pp but passed on my other SSR that I sold for $115pp and that one had 50% points for 2022. Makes absolutely no sense.



I have always said (and will continue to say) that Disney takes more stripped contracts than they do loaded ones.  It must have to do with not wanting to pay any of the extra dues.


----------



## sachilles

Ginamarie said:


> I have always said (and will continue to say) that Disney takes more stripped contracts than they do loaded ones.  It must have to do with not wanting to pay any of the extra dues.


Certainly, some formula of the overall cost including the dues. Only makes sense.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

dado4 said:


> Oh mine is in for too low for them not to take $130/pt 300 points sent in on 1/27, so maybe I'll hear something next week. But they were letting low ones go on Monday and Wednesday so I had a brief moment of "maybe it will pass" lol.


I'm pulling for you big time! That would be an absolute steal if it goes through.  I'm in at $165 for 250 points and I feel like it's a coin flip at best.  I offered asking price based on the December ROFR stats, had I waited a few days and saw January I would have offered a few dollars more.


----------



## Ginamarie

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I’m just so happy HIRye joined club Aulani that I can’t even focus today.  I knew it would happen eventually but not three days after I predicted it.
> 
> You scored a great deal HIRyeDVC!  Job well done!  Dole whip and beers on me if our paths cross at AUL



Wait is there a "club Aulani" on this thread that I'm missing out on?  I have to start a mantra now "I do not need Aulani points.  I do not need Aulani points.."

We will be at Aulani for two weeks this summer and I'm already worried I'm going to check in and get that addonitis itch immediately.


----------



## Cleeevus

Ginamarie said:


> Wait is there a "club Aulani" on this thread that I'm missing out on?  I have to start a mantra now "I do not need Aulani points.  I do not need Aulani points.."
> 
> We will be at Aulani for two weeks this summer and I'm already worried I'm going to check in and get that addonitis itch immediately.


Might as well get a jump start and make an offer on that subsidized with Fidelity. You'll most definitely want to join club Aulani once you check in


----------



## jacec

Finally found my first gem at VGF

jacec---$186-$19886-100-VGF-Dec-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/10


----------



## Cleeevus

Ginamarie said:


> I have always said (and will continue to say) that Disney takes more stripped contracts than they do loaded ones.  It must have to do with not wanting to pay any of the extra dues.


Even with dues (or lack thereof) factored, the $115 per point works out to be less overall. That $115 was private sale and this $120 is through the site sponsor... maybe Disney doesn't want to mess with the private sale contracts? I just submitted a new private deal today for Beach Club so if they pass on it maybe my theory will be confirmed


----------



## Lorana

perchy said:


> You know.... for all the impatience around ROFR, I am decidedly MORE IMPATIENT around the time it takes for Disney to load my contract and points to my account. Go ahead, take a month or more to decide whether you'll let me buy it. But once I've closed, just add my contract and points already!! It's Business Day 9 here and based on the Closing Time thread, seems like more wait time is required. But this is far worse of a wait for me. GAH!


I really feel like there should be a law around how long they’re able to take before giving you access to the deeded interest you now legally own.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Chia1974 said:


> Another Aulani subsidized on Fidelity August UY.
> 
> As a reminder, I need April, September or October ones.


I'm September and October too!  We never seem to get any DVC love LOL!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ginamarie said:


> I did the math.  A lot of times they don't advertise that, particularly on Fidelity.


I bought a VBR subsidized from them.  It was not disclosed, as the extra points from the previous year weren't either.  Love those unicorns!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Chia1974 said:


> You can charge the entire direct purchase on a CC. They can take separate payments within one month. Disney premier Visa gives you 2% back and 6 month no interest.
> For resale, Mason title lets you do 5k and others are less.


Yes, I can confirm Mason for 5K.  You have to request it.


----------



## Ginamarie

Cleeevus said:


> Might as well get a jump start and make an offer on that subsidized with Fidelity. You'll most definitely want to join club Aulani once you check in



i CANNOT do another use year. I’m at two different use years and FOUR different membership numbers if my latest one passes ROFR. (Different names on the contracts)

Of course I was dead set on keeping things at three membership numbers before I saw this latest contract..


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> Yes, I can confirm Mason for 5K.  You have to request it.


I’m going to see if they’ll take more on my credit card if my contract passes. I’d rather earn more credit card rewards If I can.


----------



## SteveS1

dado4 said:


> Wow that's crazy! 140 passes and then 153.12 gets taken in the same week? Well there goes the glimpse of hope I had for my Beach Club passing, lol.



Could it have to do with UY? My BLT that passed this week was April.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

SteveS1 said:


> Could it have to do with UY? My BLT that passed this week was April.


Probably not since Disney can take any contract and change the UY to whatever they want.


----------



## PinkPixel

perchy said:


> Hey, Lorana,
> 
> Help a girl out. How do you know if a resale contract is Kidani or Jambo? Does it matter? I need AKV in my little portfolio.


I don't know if this is silly question, but why do people want a portfolio of DVC? Doesn't this make all points spread out not useable at 11 months? Or is this because you visit every resort through out the year? Thanks!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

PinkPixel said:


> I don't know if this is silly question, but why do people want a portfolio of DVC? Doesn't this make all points spread out not useable at 11 months? Or is this because you visit every resort through out the year? Thanks!


11 month booking priority at your home resort. All your points are bookable and useable at 11 months. You just can’t combine them until 7 months


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ginamarie said:


> Wait is there a "club Aulani" on this thread that I'm missing out on?  I have to start a mantra now "I do not need Aulani points.  I do not need Aulani points.."
> 
> We will be at Aulani for two weeks this summer and I'm already worried I'm going to check in and get that addonitis itch immediately.



My next prediction is that Ginamarie will own at AUL before the end of 2022!  You heard it here first friends!


----------



## MommaMagic

MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26 waiting


----------



## John Gry

MommaMagic said:


> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26 waiting


Congrats and good luck! It's exciting getting the offer accepted, now waiting is the toughest part.


----------



## Ginamarie

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> My next prediction is that Ginamarie will own at AUL before the end of 2022!  You heard it here first friends!



Hush!!!

my saving Grace on this one is that Hawaii is so far away!


----------



## MommaMagic

John Gry said:


> Congrats and good luck! It's exciting getting the offer accepted, now waiting is the toughest part.


Yes! Hopefully we hear something soon. This is my first DVC.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10
> 
> Well, there goes my money I was saving for DLT. I know everyone. Go easy on me…..


Well this is certainly a surprise! Surf’s up!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I’m just so happy HIRye joined club Aulani that I can’t even focus today.  I knew it would happen eventually but not three days after I predicted it.
> 
> You scored a great deal HIRyeDVC!  Job well done!  Dole whip and beers on me if our paths cross at AUL


Happy as well! Watch out for the mischievous menehune!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> Wait is there a "club Aulani" on this thread that I'm missing out on?  I have to start a mantra now "I do not need Aulani points.  I do not need Aulani points.."
> 
> We will be at Aulani for two weeks this summer and I'm already worried I'm going to check in and get that addonitis itch immediately.


You’re going to love it! Will be there for two weeks as well in May!


----------



## KVacc

MommaMagic said:


> Yes! Hopefully we hear something soon. This is my first DVC.


The wait is tortue! We out waiting to close on our first DVC contract. Hoping yours passes….and quickly!


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Hush!!!
> 
> my saving Grace on this one is that Hawaii is so far away!


We are in Jersey and still bought a subsidized contract. You can always use your points in WDW. My 2022 points are already rented.


----------



## 808blessing

I have multiple resorts (ooooh you called it a portfolio!) because I can alternate resorts every other year and/or you live in the state of one of your resorts.


----------



## perchy

HIRyeDVC said:


> 11 month booking priority at your home resort. All your points are bookable and useable at 11 months. You just can’t combine them until 7 months



I also don't mind resort hopping. I get to experience more resorts that way. Just adds to the magic.


----------



## perchy

Chia1974 said:


> Another Aulani subsidized on Fidelity August UY.
> 
> As a reminder, I need April, September or October ones.



OK, who snagged it? I was too busy whining about my Poly points to notice and now it's gone.


----------



## Lorana

Ginamarie said:


> I’m going to see if they’ll take more on my credit card if my contract passes. I’d rather earn more credit card rewards If I can.


I have always been able to do minimum deposit at offer, and difference between deposit and 5K at closing, with Mason.


----------



## Lorana

PinkPixel said:


> I don't know if this is silly question, but why do people want a portfolio of DVC? Doesn't this make all points spread out not useable at 11 months? Or is this because you visit every resort through out the year? Thanks!


For the 11 month booking priority. We also enjoy split stays, especially as we tend to fly in on the evenings so often do 1-3 nights in one location and switch to another location (usually with larger accommodations) for the remainder of our trip. But now that the kids are older, we also do more long weekends throughout the year, so that 11 month priority is critical for peak times AND allows us to stay in different places if we want.  If we aren’t using them, we will often “upgrade” to larger accommodations at 7 months (use them as SAP).


----------



## Lorana

Chia1974 said:


> Another Aulani subsidized on Fidelity August UY.
> 
> As a reminder, I need April, September or October ones.


It’s so hard to find Sep and Oct UYs!!
I did find a SEP UY Aulani Subsidized a couple months back and almost went for it. But they wanted more price per point than I wanted to pay (and someone eventually bought it).


----------



## Chia1974

Lorana said:


> It’s so hard to find Sep and Oct UYs!!
> I did find a SEP UY Aulani Subsidized a couple months back and almost went for it. But they wanted more price per point than I wanted to pay (and someone eventually bought it).


September and October UY are not very popular but fall is now high season according to the points chart.
Aulani subsidized contract is already an unicorn let alone September/October UY.
I missed one a few month ago on fidelity for $115.


----------



## Chia1974

Lorana said:


> For the 11 month booking priority. We also enjoy split stays, especially as we tend to fly in on the evenings so often do 1-3 nights in one location and switch to another location (usually with larger accommodations) for the remainder of our trip. But now that the kids are older, we also do more long weekends throughout the year, so that 11 month priority is critical for peak times AND allows us to stay in different places if we want.  If we aren’t using them, we will often “upgrade” to larger accommodations at 7 months (use them as SAP).


We do love split stay as well. Usually start in a BWV studio for Epcot/HS for 3-4 nights. Then somewhere else bigger next to relax and do laundry.


----------



## achamp

achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11


----------



## mrsfenskie

mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/11

Yippee! Looking forward to adding SSR as one of our Home Resorts!


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> It’s so hard to find Sep and Oct UYs!!
> I did find a SEP UY Aulani Subsidized a couple months back and almost went for it. But they wanted more price per point than I wanted to pay (and someone eventually bought it).



How's February?  If my current pending contract passes, I'll have October and February as options for more points.  I feel like October comes up with some frequency at the WDW resorts at least.


----------



## Tabologist

Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11


----------



## tommcp516

Ginamarie said:


> How's February?  If my current pending contract passes, I'll have October and February as options for more points.  I feel like October comes up with some frequency at the WDW resorts at least.


----------



## tommcp516

Ginamarie said:


> How's February?  If my current pending contract passes, I'll have October and February as options for more points.  I feel like October comes up with some frequency at the WDW resorts at least.


----------



## Cleeevus

Ginamarie said:


> How's February?  If my current pending contract passes, I'll have October and February as options for more points.  I feel like October comes up with some frequency at the WDW resorts at least.


Feb is second most popular UY (December is 1st). Currently, 256 active listings across 13 brokers (310 for December) and October has the least amount at 105.


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> View attachment 646730
> This is the chart.


Even with 3 UY,  I managed to have the lowest 3. Lol


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> Even with 3 UY,  I managed to have the lowest 3. Lol


I was thinking of getting a Sept or April as well. Glad I saw this, maybe I'll consider Dec or Feb if I can't find my October.


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> I was thinking of getting a Sept or April as well. Glad I saw this, maybe I'll consider Dec or Feb if I can't find my October.


But what month do you usually travel? I have mostly October but decided I need to cover the rest of the year as well when I added April UY.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

perchy said:


> OK, who snagged it? I was too busy whining about my Poly points to notice and now it's gone.


I’m very curious myself. Reveal yourself!


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

limace said:


> I don’t think there’s a magical time since they don’t notify you, your company does. So it can be sitting there before they tell you. It’s amazing how many times folks reach out to their company and hear “it just showed up in my inbox a few minutes ago!”


That’s exactly what happened to me. I emailed the title company today and was told it passed.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

VegasDisneyMom said:


> That’s exactly what happened to me. I emailed the title company today and was told it passed.


Which broker and title co?


----------



## limace

VegasDisneyMom said:


> That’s exactly what happened to me. I emailed the title company today and was told it passed.


So weird!!!


----------



## keirabella2012

dado4 said:


> I was thinking of getting a Sept or April as well. Glad I saw this, maybe I'll consider Dec or Feb if I can't find my October.


What resort are you looking for ?


----------



## princesscinderella

I love my Feb UY because it’s so easy to keep track of because it close to a regular calendar year.  December would make me crazy because it feels like a year behind by the time you get your points.


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

HIRyeDVC said:


> Which broker and title co?


I don’t know how to post the companies without being flagged.


----------



## KVacc

VegasDisneyMom said:


> That’s exactly what happened to me. I emailed the title company today and was told it passed.


We were over 30 days and I emailed and got the same answer !!


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

KVacc said:


> We were over 30 days and I emailed and got the same answer !!


Congrats! Now let’s see how long it takes to close


----------



## michelleiada

Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8

(I forgot to add the 2022 annual dues that I will pay, in my original post.  Above includes 2022 dues)

wooo hooo…on my way to 655 points per year.  Will it be enough?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

michelleiada said:


> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> (I forgot to add the 2022 annual dues that I will pay, in my original post.  Above includes 2022 dues)
> 
> wooo hooo…on my way to 655 points per year.  Will it be enough?


I‘m afraid not


----------



## Chia1974

michelleiada said:


> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> (I forgot to add the 2022 annual dues that I will pay, in my original post.  Above includes 2022 dues)
> 
> wooo hooo…on my way to 655 points per year.  Will it be enough?


Congratulations! If my BWV passes, I’ll have exactly 655 also. Fingers crossed


----------



## michelleiada

Chia1974 said:


> Congratulations! If my BWV passes, I’ll have exactly 655 also. Fingers crossed


Woo hoooooo….congrats to you also.  Hope it passes for you.


----------



## brwright

michelleiada said:


> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> (I forgot to add the 2022 annual dues that I will pay, in my original post.  Above includes 2022 dues)
> 
> wooo hooo…on my way to 655 points per year.  Will it be enough?


This gives me hope for mine with same points @$125pp


----------



## michelleiada

brwright said:


> This gives me hope for mine with same points @$125pp


Good luck.  My contract was from an international seller which Disney doesn’t typically take those contracts.  Good luck!  I hope it passes for you.


----------



## DKZB

michelleiada said:


> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> (I forgot to add the 2022 annual dues that I will pay, in my original post.  Above includes 2022 dues)
> 
> wooo hooo…on my way to 655 points per year.  Will it be enough?



I was originally going to buy 200 points… I have 775!


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

DKZB said:


> I was originally going to buy 200 points… I have 775!


Wow! Do you use them all yearly? Or do you find you rent them out a lot? If my poly resale goes through, I’ll have 330 and I feel like that’s a lot haha.


----------



## npatellye

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> Wow! Do you use them all yearly? Or do you find you rent them out a lot? If my poly resale goes through, I’ll have 330 and I feel like that’s a lot haha.


I think that depends on how and when you travel. 350 is what we settled on for 8-10 days in a 1 bedroom spanning Thanksgiving. That’s just about right for us.


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> I was originally going to buy 200 points… I have 775!


That sounds familiar


----------



## sachilles

We are hoping to be at 250 if this 150 contract goes through. 100 isn't enough, and we just do studios.
We recently bought points to do a 2 bedroom savanna view room at AKL, as we were bringing my dad along. Spoiled us a bit. Studios will be a little tougher to deal with now.  I would have bought more than 150 on this contract if my wife would have let me. ;(


----------



## tommcp516

Chia1974 said:


> Congratulations! If my BWV passes, I’ll have exactly 655 also. Fingers crossed



Hopefully on Monday we'll both get Valentines from Disney telling us that they're passing on our BWV contracts ❤❤❤

...and not a "Dear John" letter


----------



## sokrcoach60

dado4 said:


> Oh mine is in for too low for them not to take $130/pt 300 points sent in on 1/27, so maybe I'll hear something next week. But they were letting low ones go on Monday and Wednesday so I had a brief moment of "maybe it will pass" lol.


I am in the same boat.  Mine is $132 for 320 at SSR.  Sent on 1/24.  Maybe we both will get lucky but I’m with you in that I think it will be taken.


----------



## sokrcoach60

pkrieger2287 said:


> Example:  Of contracts that were taken in January 2022 I can tell you the average ROFR timeline was around 19 days.  Again, this is just looking at contracts that were bought back.


Is there any data on the point levels that Disney is taking back? For example, are contracts in excess of say 250 points more likely to be taken or accepted?


----------



## macman123

DKZB said:


> I was originally going to buy 200 points… I have 775!



I was originally going to buy 500. I now have 3,300......


----------



## HIRyeDVC

macman123 said:


> I was originally going to buy 500. I now have 3,300......


This makes me not feel so guilty.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

macman123 said:


> I was originally going to buy 500. I now have 3,300......


Wow! While I would love the flexibility to basically stay anywhere for any amount of time, I’m fairly sure I wouldn’t love to have your annual dues bill!


----------



## DVChris

macman123 said:


> I was originally going to buy 500. I now have 3,300......


Begs the question… is your DVC portfolio complete or still on the hunt for more?


----------



## DKZB

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> Wow! Do you use them all yearly? Or do you find you rent them out a lot? If my poly resale goes through, I’ll have 330 and I feel like that’s a lot haha.


We plan on rentaing what we don’t use although we are using most personally this year. My mother in law lives in the area and typically find ourselves in a 1 or 2 bedroom for 3-4 weeks a year depending on who is going with us.


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> But what month do you usually travel? I have mostly October but decided I need to cover the rest of the year as well when I added April UY.


We were ok with October because we thought we would mostly travel in Dec, Jan, and Feb, and so far we've done those but now we have Sept22, Dec22, booked and Jun23, Oct23 planned. So we might want a Feb to cover the other half of the year.


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11

First DVC contract. Was having buyers remorse because of the price, but after hearing how hard it is to book, I feel it was the right choice because I only go to Disneyland and prefer to stay at Grand Cal. Now time to convince DH to buy into DLT for another 50 (or 100 pts)  Thanks everyone for posting and being part of my research


----------



## macman123

DVChris said:


> Begs the question… is your DVC portfolio complete or still on the hunt for more?



I have 3,300. It bugs me. I would like 3,500.

Im tempted with VGF2. But having stayed in RIV, it was outstanding.

Waiting to see price of VFG2......


----------



## Chia1974

macman123 said:


> I have 3,300. It bugs me. I would like 3,500.
> 
> Im tempted with VGF2. But having stayed in RIV, it was outstanding.
> 
> Waiting to see price of VFG2......


Enough to live in WDW for a year!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

VegasDisneyMom said:


> VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11
> 
> First DVC contract. Was having buyers remorse because of the price, but after hearing how hard it is to book, I feel it was the right choice because I only go to Disneyland and prefer to stay at Grand Cal. Now time to convince DH to buy into DLT for another 50 (or 100 pts)  Thanks everyone for posting and being part of my research


Thanks for sharing. This is the first VGC post I’ve seen in awhile. I thought maybe people are either not buying at these prices or ashamed of posting   how much they paid for it. $290 is high but it’s also a small contract and I’ve seen someone pay $295 for a similar sized contract 9 months ago so you’re not far off. VGC is steep in both price and points chart. It’s either you roll the dice at 7 months or pay to play. Congratulations neighbor!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

macman123 said:


> I have 3,300. It bugs me. I would like 3,500.
> 
> Im tempted with VGF2. But having stayed in RIV, it was outstanding.
> 
> Waiting to see price of VFG2......


Didn’t it bug you when you had 2995? I think it needs to be a clean 10,000!


----------



## JGINPL

Ginamarie said:


> Hush!!!
> 
> my saving Grace on this one is that Hawaii is so far away!


But it is so nice!  Just returned from a 8 day stay there.  Definitely a beautiful resort and island.  8 hour direct flight and needed a few days to get used to being back home with the hour changes but a relaxing time!


----------



## tommcp516

tommcp516 said:


> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!



"Dear Tom & Melissa,

Happy Valentine's Day!
We have decided to pass on our ROFR for.your BWV contract.

Love,
Bob Chapek
xoxoxo"

I just got the phone call from our agent---Disney passed and the contract is ours!!!

I'm thrilled and a little shocked that they wound up letting our $145/260pt BWV go through, since they'd seemed to be making a recent push to snap up 2042 resorts at much higher prices--but like people have said, Disney can't buy 'em all.

Thanks to everyone for their advice & encouragement while we were waiting, and I hope everyone with a pending ROFR contract gets good news soon!


----------



## Chia1974

tommcp516 said:


> "Dear Tom & Melissa,
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!
> We have decided to pass on our ROFR for.your BWV contract.
> 
> Love,
> Bob Chapek
> xoxoxo"
> 
> I just got the phone call from our agent---Disney passed and the contract is ours!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled and a little shocked that they wound up letting our $145/260pt BWV go through, since they'd seemed to be making a recent push to snap up 2042 resorts much higher prices--but like people said, Disney can't buy 'em all.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their advice & encouragement while we were waiting, and I hope everyone with a pending ROFR contract gets good news soon!


So excited for you. I have a little more hope now. That’s a 2x loaded contract, too. Congratulations


----------



## lovethesun12

HIRyeDVC said:


> Thanks for sharing. This is the first VGC post I’ve seen in awhile. I thought maybe people are either not buying at these prices or ashamed of posting   how much they paid for it. $290 is high but it’s also a small contract and I’ve seen someone pay $295 for a similar sized contract 9 months ago so you’re not far off. VGC is steep in both price and points chart. It’s either you roll the dice at 7 months or pay to play. Congratulations neighbor!


I agree! I've heard a lot of discussion here on how it's cheaper to do a cash stay, etc, but anyone who has actually tried to do a cash stay at VGC knows how inaccurate that can be, lol.


----------



## sachilles

Gives me hope for our $147 point boardwalk we are currently in rofr with. Ours is stripped though, so not apples to apples. Happy for you. Four or Five days in......a month is going to kill me.


----------



## tommcp516

sachilles said:


> Gives me hope for our $147 point boardwalk we are currently in rofr with. Ours is stripped though, so not apples to apples. Happy for you. Four or Five days in......a month is going to kill me.



Good luck! Ours was 21 days from the contract being sent to Disney until they sent the email waiving ROFR.

Hope you hear sooner rather than later...


----------



## Disneyboymom716

Update…. Our first DVC attempt! $143-$8091-50-AKV- jun- 0/21, 95/22, 50/23- sent 01/26 passed 2/14


----------



## Ginamarie

Disneyboymom716 said:


> Update…. Our first DVC attempt! $143-$8091-50-AKV- jun- 0/21, 95/22, 50/23- sent 01/26 passed 2/14


Congrats!

We are creeping closer to my 1/31 submission but I may have to wait until next week at this rate.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Disneyboymom716 said:


> Update…. Our first DVC attempt! $143-$8091-50-AKV- jun- 0/21, 95/22, 50/23- sent 01/26 passed 2/14



congratulations on your first contract

I sent mine on the 26th too so hope we find out today too


----------



## dado4

Lee Matthews said:


> congratulations on your first contract
> 
> I sent mine on the 26th too so hope we find out today too


Mine was sent on the 27th and I'm checking my email every 5 minutes! lol


----------



## princesscinderella

My BLT contract sent on 1/31 was bounced back with an error in the contract on Friday that we needed to sign an addendum for so I definitely think we are getting closer.


----------



## Lee Matthews

dado4 said:


> Mine was sent on the 27th and I'm checking my email every 5 minutes! lol



I’ve funnily enough just had a courtesy email from DVC Resale market to say they are still waiting to hear from Disney.
I’m sure they stalk the boards lol


----------



## snowy82

snowy82---$127-$21109-150-OKW-Oct-150/150,150/150,150/150, sent 1/28

This is our second offer - our first was taken two weeks ago and i keep checking my inbox. this is our first time becoming DVC members and we just want to celebrate!!!


----------



## Zach197

Ginamarie said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We are creeping closer to my 1/31 submission but I may have to wait until next week at this rate.


I have an AKL contract sent out on 1/31 hopefully we hear something this week


----------



## Trixi Mouse

Still waiting on my BWV that was submitted 3 weeks ago. I keep telling myself to be patient...as I hit 'refresh' again.
I'm happy to see those today that are getting passes though


----------



## Ginamarie

Trixi Mouse said:


> Still waiting on my BWV that was submitted 3 weeks ago. I keep telling myself to be patient...as I hit 'refresh' again.
> I'm happy to see those today that are getting passes though



Last Monday I feel like we saw a ton of passes.  This week is slow so far.  I'm not yet checking my email every five minutes, but I'm creeping in that direction.


----------



## snowy82

Ginamarie said:


> Last Monday I feel like we saw a ton of passes.  This week is slow so far.  I'm not yet checking my email every five minutes, but I'm creeping in that direction.


do you know if they pass on the weekends?? i've been checking my email nonstop these last few days!!


----------



## tommcp516

snowy82 said:


> do you know if they pass on the weekends?? i've been checking my email nonstop these last few days!!



I had asked my agent the same question and he said the ROFR emails typically come in from Disney on Mon, Thurs, and Friday.


----------



## Ginamarie

snowy82 said:


> do you know if they pass on the weekends?? i've been checking my email nonstop these last few days!!


Typically no.
I’ve seen a very rare notification on a Saturday but I think that’s been when someone didn’t check their email on a Friday for some reason.


----------



## The Jackal

HIRyeDVC said:


> Didn’t it bug you when you had 2995? I think it needs to be a clean 10,000!


10,000 would be nice, but they limit a couple to 8,000.  Maximum 4,000 at one resort. I know it doesn’t seem fair. If I were thinking about 8,000 points. I would own at Golden Oak instead.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

The Jackal said:


> 10,000 would be nice, but they limit a couple to 8,000.  Maximum 4,000 at one resort. I know it doesn’t seem fair. If I were thinking about 8,000 points. I would own at Golden Oak instead.


Really? There's a limit to how many points you can own?  And what is Golden Oak I keep hearing about?


----------



## KTownRaider

HIRyeDVC said:


> Really? There's a limit to how many points you can own? And what is Golden Oak I keep hearing about?



Nice neighborhood for people who literally live inside the bubble.  Realtors are standing by...

https://www.disneygoldenoak.com/#


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Really? There's a limit to how many points you can own?  And what is Golden Oak I keep hearing about?



Oh yes.  They cap the max amount of points you can own to limit "commercial use".  You'll see it in your new Aulani documents.  

Apparently the wording used to say that accounts with more than 20 reservations were flagged for review, and my understanding is they changed it to 8000 points max across the system and 4000 at one resort.


----------



## MommaMagic

dado4 said:


> Mine was sent on the 27th and I'm checking my email every 5 minutes! lol


Mine was sent on the 27th and I haven’t heard yet. Crossing my fingers that I’ll hear something soon. Ugh.


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Oh yes.  They cap the max amount of points you can own to limit "commercial use".  You'll see it in your new Aulani documents.
> 
> Apparently the wording used to say that accounts with more than 20 reservations were flagged for review, and my understanding is they changed it to 8000 points max across the system and 4000 at one resort.



The max number of points has always been there and the number of reservations is still monitored for commercial renting 

Its the reservations that flag people and not points owned

I believe the points owned have  something to do with establishing residency at a resort and not renting.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> The max number of points has always been there and the number of reservations is still monitored for commercial renting
> 
> Its the reservations that flag people and not points owned
> 
> I believe the points owned have  something to do with establishing residency at a resort and not renting.



Thats helpful.  I know they monitor all accounts.  Did they remove the clause about 20+ reservations?  I read in another forum that the documents (prior to 2016) used to specify that.  I didn't see anything in my documents except the 4000/8000 cap.


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Thats helpful.  I know they monitor all accounts.  Did they remove the clause about 20+ reservations?  I read in another forum that the documents (prior to 2016) used to specify that.  I didn't see anything in my documents except the 4000/8000 cap.



I don’t ever remember reading the 20+ anywhere. I think it’s was information that has been shared with owners but never in the POS.

It simply said commercial renting but didn’t define it. When I bought BLT in 2009, I don’t remember that as part of it and it’s not there now.


----------



## pangyal

Just wanted to pop in to say I haven’t forgotten about this thread…we just got back from two weeks’ vacation plus work is nuts plus we are moving…I promise to get to it soon


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> I don’t ever remember reading the 20+ anywhere. I think it’s was information that has been shared with owners but never in the POS.
> 
> It simply said commercial renting but didn’t define it. When I bought BLT in 2009, I don’t remember that as part of it and it’s not there now.



https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...commercial-renting-limitations-amended-to-pos
Found it.  Looks like it was from 2008!


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 02/15/2022

I'm hoping this turns out to be a subsidized contract to go with my other VBR subsidized unicorn.  I don't think I will know for sure until closing documents arrive so fingers crossed!  Regardless, we need points to bank for those upcoming long stays in FL LOL!


----------



## Chia1974

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 02/15/2022
> 
> I'm hoping this turns out to be a subsidized contract to go with my other VBR subsidized unicorn.  I don't think I will know for sure until closing documents arrive so fingers crossed!  Regardless, we need points to bank for those upcoming long stays in FL LOL!


Why don’t you know?


----------



## snowy82

MommaMagic said:


> Mine was sent on the 27th and I haven’t heard yet. Crossing my fingers that I’ll hear something soon. Ugh.


looks like there's a few of us who might hear back this week!! wishing you all lots of pixie dust


----------



## Kcasey02

When I had the confusion on whether the listing was subsidized or not, Fidelity went back and pulled up the deed to check. Not sure if your broker would do that for you at this point, but might be worthwhile to ask! 


MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 02/15/2022
> 
> I'm hoping this turns out to be a subsidized contract to go with my other VBR subsidized unicorn.  I don't think I will know for sure until closing documents arrive so fingers crossed!  Regardless, we need points to bank for those upcoming long stays in FL LOL!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Lee Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 01/26, passed 2/15

Disney have issued the Estoppel at the same time so thats a bonus.

Can't close for another month anyway as the sellers have a trip booked but I'm sure this final contract will be all done and dusted by the beginning of April


----------



## dado4

dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15 


So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!


Congrats on landing the deal of the year. I’m not jealous


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!



Congratulations!!!  That is a steal of a deal!!  Mickey must be sipping some good Canadian Whiskey!


----------



## dado4

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Congratulations!!!  That is a steal of a deal!!  Mickey must be sipping some good Canadian Whiskey!


I told my wife the person that passed this one must be wanting to get fired!


----------



## Ginamarie

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!



that’s why I say never give up based on other decisions!! With ROFR, you just don’t know.


----------



## snowy82

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!


congrats!!!!!! i submitted the day after you so i'm hoping your fortune rubs off on me!!!!!!


----------



## ADS66

ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15


----------



## dado4

Ginamarie said:


> that’s why I say never give up based on other decisions!! With ROFR, you just don’t know.


Definitely! Take your shot at what you feel comfortable. I've done several offers at a price I liked, not based at all on ROFR. I've had a couple accepted and then taken in ROFR. I figured maybe some day one would pass. Just REALLY didn't think it would be this one! lol


----------



## Ginamarie

dado4 said:


> Definitely! Take your shot at what you feel comfortable. I've done several offers at a price I liked, not based at all on ROFR. I've had a couple accepted and then taken in ROFR. I figured maybe some day one would pass. Just REALLY didn't think it would be this one! lol



Something was on your side this time.. it's a heck of a deal!


----------



## Domique

Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15/2022

I made it 7 months until add-on-itis strikes again! 

The borrowing restrictions have made me worried about being a couple of points short for our every two-year big family trip at BLT, so instead of adding more GVF direct, I've decided to grab this small contract.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23

Two 40 point contracts with one closing July 2022.

Our fourth set of "twins"!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Chia1974 said:


> Why don’t you know?


Wishful thinking, that's all LOL!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!


oh man, now I wish I had gone forward on that hundred pointer for $140pp last month. . Congratulation!


----------



## pangyal

OMG updated AT LAST


----------



## Redheadprincess

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!


That gives me hope for puts in ROFR, it's at $166pp. This is our third try.


----------



## Redheadprincess

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!


Was the owner international?


----------



## mom2alix

mom2alix---$120-$14929-110-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 2/15 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## dado4

Redheadprincess said:


> Was the owner international?


Not according to the documents we signed. *shrugs*


----------



## JoeDisney247365

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!



What an amazing deal! You escaped the beach club blood bath. You thought you had no chance at this price too. Happy it went through for you! Hoping my contract at $165 goes through now.


----------



## Sydney2020

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Swaysui---$130-$22700-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 9/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/20, passed 1/3
> 
> Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/12
> 
> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> Hudakjr---$147-$15900-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 10/21, 450/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17
> 
> jlong06 (seller)---$156-$8791-50-AKV-Aug-4/21, 44/22, 50/23- sent 1/4, passed 1/18
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19
> 
> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19
> 
> Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9, passed 1/25
> 
> CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Kristina Carson---$135-$23609-160-AKV-Dec-30/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/13, passed 1/31
> 
> Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13, passed 2/2
> 
> Keirabella2012(Seller)---$152-$8466-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 41/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> Bigorsmall---$115-$319485-250-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23-International Seller- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/10
> 
> Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> lgalexander---$169-$37853-210-BLT-Feb-420/21, 210/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18
> 
> itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 1/19, passed 2/4
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8, passed 1/3
> 
> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Jgc014---$135-$7712-50-OKW(E)-Jun-46/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> 
> havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12, passed 1/31
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 177/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2, passed 1/5
> 
> Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> Kona Kouple---$158-$34098-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 106/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/17, passed 1/10
> 
> MarcW83---$160-$28889-175-PVB-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 175/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11
> 
> Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1
> 
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/27
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7, passed 1/3
> 
> momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sep-160/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 12/7, passed 1/11
> 
> labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/17
> 
> Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/18
> 
> rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> nick_will-$120-$8600-80-SSR-Oct-30/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25, passed 2/9
> 
> mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27
> 
> hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/3
> 
> Lottiesmommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22, passed 2/10
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 4vrdreamin---$121-$33098-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-International seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/13
> 
> Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Sydney2020---$125-$27429-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/16
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21, passed 1/17
> 
> Kreif12---$162-$26174-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 82/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/17
> 
> DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18
> 
> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27
> 
> DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28
> 
> Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28
> 
> bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29
> 
> Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1
> 
> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2
> 
> mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2
> 
> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> 
> JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-250/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31
> 
> buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31
> 
> CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 1/21
> 
> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25
> 
> minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1
> 
> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2
> 
> suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/3
> 
> sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF'21- sent 1/28
> 
> hammer1995---$85-$5120-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 21/22- sent 1/20
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW(E)-Apr-1/21,191/22, 110/23- sent 1/21
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- International Seller- sent 1/12
> 
> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26
> 
> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29
> 
> Kaetau---$130-$22822-160-SSR-Oct-104/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/12
> 
> Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22
> 
> Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28
> 
> Markmyboy---$136-$18502-124-SSR-Dec-0/20, 124/21, 124/22, 124/23- sent 2/3
> 
> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 2/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24
> 
> jacec---$186-$19886-100-VGF-Dec-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/10
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huskerfanatic7---$138-$11751-75-BRV@WL-Dec-18/21, 74/22, 75/23-seller- sent 1/12
> 
> John Gry---$116-$49412-400-BRV@WL-Apr-0/21, 231/22, 400/23- sent 1/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23- sent 1/20
> 
> hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22
> 
> Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> buzzrelly---$158-$31600-200-BCV-Apr-0/21, 347/22, 200/23- sent 1/13, taken 1/27
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13, taken 2/4
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, taken 1/10
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Cleeevus(Seller)---$120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27
> 
> 
> *VB:*


----------



## Sydney2020

Sydney2020---$125-$27429-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/16
First offer, first DVC, feeling lucky and so happy!


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95---$285-$46592-160-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 199/23-Delay Closing 9/19/22- sent 1/27 

birchtree95---$104-$25893-230-OKW-Aug-0/21, 144/22, 230/23- sent 2/13 

The VGC was a tough pill to swallow. But I've been debating about hopping on this or waiting for DLT. I worry that DLT will likely command a strong price point, and because its mostly studios, we'd need 2 rooms to make it work. I'm paying to play at VGC(once every 3 years is the goal), and hoping that it's worth it. There are 39 points available now, but I've asked them to bank them into 23.

I don't expect OKW to pass, but i figure it's worth at shot.

Hopefully I'll remember that I've got VGC sitting there and don't add on before we close in September.


----------



## sachilles

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> So I was already planning my life based on this one not passing ROFR. My wife and I sat down and did our financials this past weekend without thinking this contract would be a part of it (that's probably why they passed on it  ). Holy cow I'm in total shock that this passed considering all the of them that they've taken for up to $166/pt!


Wow, you definitely did well here. Throw off the curve. Maybe you are the lucky one they use to temp other to least cheaper beach clubs? 
You have to figure they KNOW that at some point they drive the market up so even they can't afford to buy it. So they have to let a few cheap ones by, so others are compelled to lower their listing price. It's all a balancing act in both directions.
Either that, or the disney buying committee was hung over from a superbowl party and making questionable decisions.
Congrats!


----------



## Cleeevus

pangyal said:


> OMG updated AT LAST


Thanks for all that you do Pangyal! I updated these two on Jan 7th but looks like it was missed. Adding again 


CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29, passed 12/20

CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1, passed 12/20


----------



## Chia1974

Just read from the DFB Guide that VGF2 will begin refurbishment of the Big Pine Key building starting March 1. What does it mean for sales?https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2022...M3H5toJdsn_oVDytLZLYCdEJB1l7s2fVVrmwFDXMZwJr4


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Someone posted on a different thread that their guide told them sales start the first week of March. No other details are available.


----------



## JGINPL

Chia1974 said:


> Just read from the DFB Guide that VGF2 will begin refurbishment of the Big Pine Key building starting March 1. What does it mean for sales?https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2022...M3H5toJdsn_oVDytLZLYCdEJB1l7s2fVVrmwFDXMZwJr4


was sitting out on the balcony at Aulani last week listening to some of the DVC Member meeting.  And guides were starting to talk about Grand Floridian as being a resort you can buy into.  I don't think they said a specific day they would go on sale but have started telling people of it.


----------



## brwright

So excited to finally be able to post this after stalking DVC and this board for years. I don't feel great about ROFR, but I'm in no rush if I have to try again.

brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16


----------



## shand32783

brwright said:


> So excited to finally be able to post this after stalking DVC and this board for years. I don't feel great about ROFR, but I'm in no rush if I have to try again.
> 
> brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16


I think that's the best boat to be in. I want another contract but am ok if Disney ROFRs multiples because I don't have a timeline that I NEED the points by. I'd rather hunt and get one on the terms that are best for me...although now I'm looking at BLT direct with that sale going on. =)


----------



## running2disney

running2disney said:


> Addonitis got us…!
> 
> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28



Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28– taken 2/16

so bummed!


----------



## Bayoumomof3

running2disney said:


> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28– taken 2/16
> 
> so bummed!


----------



## Jgc014

running2disney said:


> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28– taken 2/16
> 
> so bummed!


Such a bummer - sorry to hear!

I had a $130 pp offer accepted on an 100 point AKL contract, but was told after the fact the closing would need to be slightly delayed, and I am trying to figure out if I am on board or not. It isn’t an overly long delay, but wasn’t what I was originally expecting.

I thought this one at $130 would be on the fence, but now with a $140 being taken, who knows. I guess that is just how it goes with Disney though…


----------



## running2disney

Jgc014 said:


> Such a bummer - sorry to hear!
> 
> I had a $130 pp offer accepted on an 100 point AKL contract, but was told after the fact the closing would need to be slightly delayed, and I am trying to figure out if I am on board or not. It isn’t an overly long delay, but wasn’t what I was originally expecting.
> 
> I thought this one at $130 would be on the fence, but now with a $140 being taken, who knows. I guess that is just how it goes with Disney though…



We’re wondering if Disney is trying to pull the extra points out of the pool since this one has so many stacked in 2022. Still… we weren’t expecting it


----------



## Ginamarie

running2disney said:


> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28– taken 2/16
> 
> so bummed!


Unreal- the more we try to track and guess what’s safe, the more erratic they get at making decisions.


----------



## snowy82

snowy82---$127-$21109-150-OKW-Oct-150/150,150/150,150/150, sent 1/28, taken 2/16

I had such high hopes since they passed a bunch recently. What a disappointment but I already have a new one in play!!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## pangyal

Cleeevus said:


> Thanks for all that you do Pangyal! I updated these two on Jan 7th but looks like it was missed. Adding again ☺
> 
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29, passed 12/20
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1, passed 12/20


Congratulations!!! So- the reason they weren’t added is that we are in Q1 for the thread, which starts in January, and we locked the thread containing any data for December 2021 a while ago. Enjoy your huge bucket of Aulani points !


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pangyal said:


> Congratulations!!! So- the reason they weren’t added is that we are in Q1 for the thread, which starts in January, and we locked the thread containing any data for December 2021 a while ago. Enjoy your huge bucket of Aulani points !


Buckets!!


----------



## Cleeevus

pangyal said:


> Congratulations!!! So- the reason they weren’t added is that we are in Q1 for the thread, which starts in January, and we locked the thread containing any data for December 2021 a while ago. Enjoy your huge bucket of Aulani points !


Ah that makes sense! I’ll try not to be a slacker with future updates  Thank you!


----------



## keirabella2012

Jgc014 said:


> Such a bummer - sorry to hear!
> 
> I had a $130 pp offer accepted on an 100 point AKL contract, but was told after the fact the closing would need to be slightly delayed, and I am trying to figure out if I am on board or not. It isn’t an overly long delay, but wasn’t what I was originally expecting.
> 
> I thought this one at $130 would be on the fence, but now with a $140 being taken, who knows. I guess that is just how it goes with Disney though…


 My 150 point loaded AKV contract passed 1/14 at $130 pp so I'd still give it a try as long as you're okay with the delayed closing.


----------



## Red Dog Run

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23
> 
> Two 40 point contracts with one closing July 2022.
> 
> Our fourth set of "twins"!


I have your triplet. I put an offer on one of these, and it took two days to hear back.  When I was told the offer was accepted, I looked for the other two, but they were gone.  It's a perfect contract.  I needed just that amount to make sure I get a 1 bedroom savanna view for 4 nights even at peak season.  I'm a split stay person-4 days here/4 days there.  This summer I'm splitting 3 times: 5 at OKW, 4 at Bay Lake, and 4 at AKV.  I've been looking for about 4 months such a contract.  I promised I would buy direct at AKV in Sept if I did not find one.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Red Dog Run said:


> I have your triplet. I put an offer on one of these, and it took two days to hear back.  When I was told the offer was accepted, I looked for the other two, but they were gone.  It's a perfect contract.  I needed just that amount to make sure I get a 1 bedroom savanna view for 4 nights even at peak season.  I'm a split stay person-4 days here/4 days there.  This summer I'm splitting 3 times: 5 at OKW, 4 at Bay Lake, and 4 at AKV.  I've been looking for about 4 months such a contract.  I promised I would buy direct at AKV in Sept if I did not find one.


Does that make us inlaws or outlaws LOL?  That is too funny...I called and asked about three and then when I called back five minutes later, one was gone.  We were considering buying direct too!
I'm happy it went to a fellow disboarder!   

Two is actually perfect for us as we are fine tuning our contracts for our retirement trips.  We want a shot at AKV value 1BR or even studios but will have enough for at least standard studios.  I'm trying to get at least a month in (mostly) an OKW 1 BR _in October_.   We are in the 600's now which is not enough!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Einstein509

I know this is the wrong thread for this, but just FYI, DVC is bringing back Moonlight Magic.....finally!

Just the main WDW parks, nothing for water parks yet.


----------



## Lee Matthews

running2disney said:


> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28– taken 2/16
> 
> so bummed!



blimey, The trainee who was being generous on the passes must be gone

I can only imagine it’s because it’s a loaded contract?


----------



## Bayoumomof3

bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29, taken 2/17


----------



## snowy82

looks like the tides have turned on passes 

and yes, it looks like loaded contracts are the ones getting gobbled. not good news for my next offer


----------



## Ginamarie

Aaaaand they're back to buying AKV contracts again.

We may be seeing AKV direct price increase next month. Though now I don't feel quite as bad for spending $135/point on AKV a few months ago.


----------



## princetonsmom

Were advised that Disney exercised ROFR on our 200 point contract at BWV.  Price was $130/pt.  I guess I'll go see what fresh hell I am about to descend to waiting for Disney to close :S


----------



## princesscinderella

I feel like Mondays are ROFR passing days and Thursdays seem to be buy back notifications.


----------



## Allison270

We have almost an identical one we’re waiting to hear back on. $135/pp with 100 points that’s loaded. I bet that they’ll take ours too.



Bayoumomof3 said:


> bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29, taken 2/17


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Einstein509 said:


> I know this is the wrong thread for this, but just FYI, DVC is bringing back Moonlight Magic.....finally!
> 
> Just the main WDW parks, nothing for water parks yet.


Good to hear. But I don’t like what I’m reading wrt potential problems booking MM if you’re using resale points, even if you are a direct member. Oh Disney IT….


----------



## snowy82

i'm very new to all of this, so what does Disney gain when it buys a loaded contract? It has more room availability? Or does it literally spit that very same contract out to people it lures on its property? I had assumed that Disney can tweak that bought contract however it liked...even change the use year, but what do I know??


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> Good to hear. But I don’t like what I’m reading wrt potential problems booking MM if you’re using resale points, even if you are a direct member. Oh Disney IT….


There won't be any problem, that's just typical rampant DisBoard speculation. MM is booked directly through DVC, and has zero to do with MDE, or whether your digital card says Y or ND. Now using your discount once you're at MM, well that might still be an issue (even though your very presence there is predicated on perk eligibility).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> There won't be any problem, that's just typical rampant DisBoard speculation. MM is booked directly through DVC, and has zero to do with MDE, or whether your digital card says Y or ND. Now using your discount once you're at MM, well that might still be an issue (even though your very presence there is predicated on perk eligibility).


I hope you’re right. I’m just reading a lot of people suggesting possible hiccups when trying to book MM when booked on resale points. The prospect doesn’t surprise considering Disney’s IT reputation. Kinda like when I haveto wait on the phone for hours just to borrow some points.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

snowy82 said:


> i'm very new to all of this, so what does Disney gain when it buys a loaded contract? It has more room availability? Or does it literally spit that very same contract out to people it lures on its property? I had assumed that Disney can tweak that bought contract however it liked...even change the use year, but what do I know??


I don’t thing there’s a rhyme or reason. Disney sometimes takes loaded and stripped. They pass on $130pp and take $160pp. There is no pattern.


----------



## wilkydelts

HIRyeDVC said:


> I hope you’re right. I’m just reading a lot of people suggesting possible hiccups when trying to book MM when booked on resale points. The prospect doesn’t surprise considering Disney’s IT reputation. Kinda like when I haveto wait on the phone for hours just to borrow some points.



You can book MM without blue card standing?


----------



## BeachClub2014

BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17

Not sure this one stands a chance of passing ROFR, but here goes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dado4

wilkydelts said:


> You can book MM without blue card standing?


I thought it was a "Blue Card" perk.


----------



## dado4

Not to change the subject but, is it too soon to put Beach Club on my signature line, do I have to wait until the contract shows up in my DVC account? Haha


----------



## Yodeling2001

BeachClub2014 said:


> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17
> 
> Not sure this one stands a chance of passing ROFR, but here goes. Fingers crossed.


Nicely done! Is 130 the new floor for BCV? I gotta get on this <giddyup>


----------



## BeachClub2014

Yodeling2001 said:


> Nicely done! Is 130 the new floor for BCV? I gotta get on this <giddyup>



LOL, probably not at BCV, but definitely hoping that it flies for BWV!


----------



## Yodeling2001

BeachClub2014 said:


> LOL, probably not at BCV, but definitely hoping that it flies for BWV!


Oh I pulled a VGC/VGF misread, oops  
TY I woulda been putting in offers I don’t need to put in!


----------



## BeachClub2014

Yodeling2001 said:


> Oh I pulled a VGC/VGF misread, oops
> TY I woulda been putting in offers I don’t need to put in!


No worries...I'm here for you.


----------



## Bayoumomof3

Allison270 said:


> We have almost an identical one we’re waiting to hear back on. $135/pp with 100 points that’s loaded. I bet that they’ll take ours too.
> 
> I really thought it would pas!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ginamarie said:


> Aaaaand they're back to buying AKV contracts again.
> 
> We may be seeing AKV direct price increase next month. Though now I don't feel quite as bad for spending $135/point on AKV a few months ago.


That's my guess too!  Stock the shelves in anticipation...  Of course, we have 80 AKV pending ROFR so now I'm sweating LOL!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dado4 said:


> I thought it was a "Blue Card" perk.





wilkydelts said:


> You can book MM without blue card standing?


It is a blue card perk. But I’m reading that if you have both direct and resale points, you may have problems booking MM even if you are a direct member. I hope they’re wrong.


----------



## dado4

Yodeling2001 said:


> Oh I pulled a VGC/VGF misread, oops
> TY I woulda been putting in offers I don’t need to put in!


Put in the offer! Somehow they passed my Beach Club for $130 just a few days ago, while taking them for $160 the week before.


----------



## BeachClub2014

dado4 said:


> Put in the offer! Somehow they passed my Beach Club for $130 just a few days ago, while taking them for $160 the week before.



I saw that and was amazed. They had taken a $150 Beach Club contract in January that I had sent so figured that I would try my luck with BWV this time around.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> It is a blue card perk. But I’m reading that if you have both direct and resale points, you may have problems booking MM even if you are a direct member. I hope they’re wrong.


I was told by MS that I could use resale points to book my room and still get early registration for MM. I booked Pop for the HS event in May and that still qualify for early registration. I have both direct and resale.


----------



## dado4

BeachClub2014 said:


> I saw that and was amazed. They had taken a $150 Beach Club contract in January that I had sent so figured that I would try my luck with BWV this time around.


That was my plan for when they took the BC.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I was told by MS that I could use resale points to book my room and still get early registration for MM. I booked Pop for the HS event in May and that still qualify for early registration. I have both direct and resale.


That’s good to hear. I read that cash reservations have no issues. Just rooms with resale points. I hope it’s not true!


----------



## DaveNan

HIRyeDVC said:


> That’s good to hear. I read that cash reservations have no issues. Just rooms with resale points. I hope it’s not true!


Like many Disney IT things, it is inconsistent.  The "rules" and expected IT implementations is: If a member qualifies for benefits and is staying on property the night before the event (event is on check out date)  or the night of the event (have a room/villa for the night of the event), that member can get tickets for the event.  That room can be paid for with cash, qualifying direct points, or nonqualifying points.  Now IT doesn't always get it right.  You book MM though a webpage.  You have to type in the reservation number and member number when booking.  In the past, there have been issues with the system not allowing some folks to book. (yea usually owners with both direct and resale, or grandfathered resale staying on resale points)  If you called MS, got through before the tickets were gone, they could help you.  But these usually "sell" out in minutes, so MS really can't help.  The email is intended to be a "prescreen" on the IT set-up.  If you have something booked, and do not get the email a week or two before the booking day, I would call MS.  Additionally, I would call MS even if I got the email and have them check in the system and confirm you are going to be able to book for MM.  In the past they could look and see if you reservation on the books would qualify you.  Also confirm which member number you should use when booking.  Do you use the membership number associated with the reservation (not qualifying) or the member number associated with the qualifying points.

As far as number of tickets, that gets crazy too.  You can get 4 tickets per membership (not member) with a reservation.  You can get more tickets if the room you have reserved has more people on the reservation.  You can get up to the number on the reservation, not the room capacity.  You can also get tickets for all the guests in any room you are paying for with points, but YOU have to pick up the tickets.  I was vacationing with a large party (15) in 2-2BR villas booked on my points.  I was able to get 15 tickets, in 2 MM reservations (one for each room).  

On a side note, when picking up the tickets, I suspect they will be enforcing the DVC-Y in the mobile wallet as proof of a qualifying membership, so this event my cause some big issues with that separate resale and direct buyer issue.


----------



## Chia1974

DaveNan said:


> Like many Disney IT things, it is inconsistent.  The "rules" and expected IT implementations is: If a member qualifies for benefits and is staying on property the night before the event (event is on check out date)  or the night of the event (have a room/villa for the night of the event), that member can get tickets for the event.  That room can be paid for with cash, qualifying direct points, or nonqualifying points.  Now IT doesn't always get it right.  You book MM though a webpage.  You have to type in the reservation number and member number when booking.  In the past, there have been issues with the system not allowing some folks to book. (yea usually owners with both direct and resale, or grandfathered resale staying on resale points)  If you called MS, got through before the tickets were gone, they could help you.  But these usually "sell" out in minutes, so MS really can't help.  The email is intended to be a "prescreen" on the IT set-up.  If you have something booked, and do not get the email a week or two before the booking day, I would call MS.  Additionally, I would call MS even if I got the email and have them check in the system and confirm you are going to be able to book for MM.  In the past they could look and see if you reservation on the books would qualify you.  Also confirm which member number you should use when booking.  Do you use the membership number associated with the reservation (not qualifying) or the member number associated with the qualifying points.
> 
> As far as number of tickets, that gets crazy too.  You can get 4 tickets per membership (not member) with a reservation.  You can get more tickets if the room you have reserved has more people on the reservation.  You can get up to the number on the reservation, not the room capacity.  You can also get tickets for all the guests in any room you are paying for with points, but YOU have to pick up the tickets.  I was vacationing with a large party (15) in 2-2BR villas booked on my points.  I was able to get 15 tickets, in 2 MM reservations (one for each room).
> 
> On a side note, when picking up the tickets, I suspect they will be enforcing the DVC-Y in the mobile wallet as proof of a qualifying membership, so this event my cause some big issues with that separate resale and direct buyer issue.


Thanks for the heads up, it will be our first time going. I’m just going to book a cash room instead of my direct/resale points. It states pretty clearly that cash stay qualify for early registration.
How was the crowd in the past compared to like the paid after hour event?


----------



## DaveNan

Chia1974 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, it will be our first time going. I’m just going to book a cash room instead of my direct/resale points. It states pretty clearly that cash stay qualify for early registration.
> How was the crowd in the past compared to like the paid after hour event?


In general, I would say not as crowded as the paid events.  But can still have 45+ minute wait for the headliners. (which is a pretty big chunk of a 3 hr event)


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DaveNan said:


> Like many Disney IT things, it is inconsistent.  The "rules" and expected IT implementations is: If a member qualifies for benefits and is staying on property the night before the event (event is on check out date)  or the night of the event (have a room/villa for the night of the event), that member can get tickets for the event.  That room can be paid for with cash, qualifying direct points, or nonqualifying points.  Now IT doesn't always get it right.  You book MM though a webpage.  You have to type in the reservation number and member number when booking.  In the past, there have been issues with the system not allowing some folks to book. (yea usually owners with both direct and resale, or grandfathered resale staying on resale points)  If you called MS, got through before the tickets were gone, they could help you.  But these usually "sell" out in minutes, so MS really can't help.  The email is intended to be a "prescreen" on the IT set-up.  If you have something booked, and do not get the email a week or two before the booking day, I would call MS.  Additionally, I would call MS even if I got the email and have them check in the system and confirm you are going to be able to book for MM.  In the past they could look and see if you reservation on the books would qualify you.  Also confirm which member number you should use when booking.  Do you use the membership number associated with the reservation (not qualifying) or the member number associated with the qualifying points.
> 
> As far as number of tickets, that gets crazy too.  You can get 4 tickets per membership (not member) with a reservation.  You can get more tickets if the room you have reserved has more people on the reservation.  You can get up to the number on the reservation, not the room capacity.  You can also get tickets for all the guests in any room you are paying for with points, but YOU have to pick up the tickets.  I was vacationing with a large party (15) in 2-2BR villas booked on my points.  I was able to get 15 tickets, in 2 MM reservations (one for each room).
> 
> On a side note, when picking up the tickets, I suspect they will be enforcing the DVC-Y in the mobile wallet as proof of a qualifying membership, so this event my cause some big issues with that separate resale and direct buyer issue.


Thanks for the detailed account. Looks like this first MM will be a dog fight and a mess. Why does it haveto be so hard?!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Thanks for the detailed account. Looks like this first MM will be a dog fight and a mess. Why does it haveto be so hard?!



If it were easy, would it truly be Disney-like?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> If it were easy, would it truly be Disney-like?


Forget MM. I’ll just enjoy Aulani with my subsidized resale points!


----------



## ABJrGuy

ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23-Delayed Close in May- sent 1/20, passed 2/8 

Happy to pass, but the delayed closing was an unwelcome surprise. But I'm going through with it anyway.


----------



## Chia1974

VGF2 is officially on sale on March 3 for existing members.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> VGF2 is officially on sale on March 3 for existing members.


What’s the price?!


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> VGF2 is officially on sale on March 3 for existing members.


I was about to post that as well. I already watched the videos to win the vacation. lol


----------



## vdangelo239

vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> What’s the price?!


Unknown


----------



## Sandisw

wilkydelts said:


> You can book MM without blue card standing?



No It’s blue card only.   But some owners have more than one membership and one is qualified and one is not.  So, some wonder if there will be an issue when booking a trip on the membership that is not blue card


----------



## mkramer1121

Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/16


----------



## DonMacGregor

Looks like AKV is April's door buster...


----------



## BeachClub2014

DonMacGregor said:


> Looks like AKV is April's door buster...



Sure does. I am hoping they have decided to ignore BWV!


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> Looks like AKV is April's door buster...



So do they increase AKV pricing to like $195 and then run incentives?
Thank would be my guess.


----------



## mkramer1121

DonMacGregor said:


> Looks like AKV is April's door buster...


I’ve got a new verbally accepted offer for the same points but at $134, with ‘22 170 and ‘23 148, and a September use year.  Good thing?  It’s an international seller…fingers crossed


----------



## harmon54

ABJrGuy said:


> ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23-Delayed Close in May- sent 1/20, passed 2/8
> 
> Happy to pass, but the delayed closing was an unwelcome surprise. But I'm going through with it anyway.


When you say the delayed closing was a surprise does that mean the listing didn’t have it and Disney is making them close later because a reservation was discovered?  If that happens can you choose to get a refund on your deposit at that point?


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’ve never counted myself so lucky on getting my contract now. Looks like we skimmed past with a day or so to spare now Disney are back after AKL.

could be a direct rise coming and then again in a couple of years when the hard refurbs happen?


----------



## Ginamarie

mkramer1121 said:


> I’ve got a new verbally accepted offer for the same points but at $134, with ‘22 170 and ‘23 148, and a September use year.  Good thing?  It’s an international seller…fingers crossed


International seller should be your saving Grace- go for it!


----------



## John Gry

Most likely overpaid, freaking out over all ROFR being taken, at least a lot of points.

John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1


----------



## mkramer1121

Ginamarie said:


> International seller should be your saving Grace- go for it!


Already agreed, just waiting on the admin team for the docusign.


----------



## John Gry

John Gry---$175-$30884-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/2

Hopefully by paying more than the avg, of ROFR's, that have been taken, I will at least have a chance at something.


----------



## keirabella2012

John Gry said:


> Most likely overpaid, freaking out over all ROFR being taken, at least a lot of points.
> 
> John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1


That's a super loaded contract! Good Luck!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

John Gry said:


> Most likely overpaid, freaking out over all ROFR being taken, at least a lot of points.
> 
> John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1


You'll probably be fine with an International seller.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

mkramer1121 said:


> I’ve got a new verbally accepted offer for the same points but at $134, with ‘22 170 and ‘23 148, and a September use year.  Good thing?  It’s an international seller…fingers crossed


Sounds like a better deal. And with an international seller, it'll probably get through.


----------



## celesta

celesta---$289-$29609-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 2/14


----------



## Hoppy-tn

princetonsmom said:


> Were advised that Disney exercised ROFR on our 200 point contract at BWV.  Price was $130/pt.  I guess I'll go see what fresh hell I am about to descend to waiting for Disney to close :S


Curious if it was the one my wife and I was trying to buy, our last name is johnson?  If it was got anymore you want to sell us


----------



## vdangelo239

mkramer1121 said:


> Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/16



No points until 2023 and they still took it....grrrrrr! unreal.


----------



## Trixi Mouse

I can stop hitting 'refresh' now!  
(There was a paperwork error, so my submission date changed from the original ->)
TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 01/24, passed 2/18


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18

Not going to lie, the events of the last couple of days had me incredibly nervous, but I am beyond thrilled this passed.  A absolute dream come true!


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> Not going to lie, the events of the last couple of days had me incredibly nervous, but I am beyond thrilled this passed.  A absolute dream come true!


I sent in my PVB in on 2/1, so hopefully I’ll hear back today that I passed!


----------



## tommcp516

Trixi Mouse said:


> I can stop hitting 'refresh' now!
> (There was a paperwork error, so my submission date changed from the original ->)
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 01/24, passed 2/18



Congrats, neighbor!!


----------



## Ginamarie

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> Not going to lie, the events of the last couple of days had me incredibly nervous, but I am beyond thrilled this passed.  A absolute dream come true!


It’s a great deal- congrats!!

I’m a 1/31 submission too. I think today is the day I start refreshing like crazy.


----------



## Kcasey02

Maybe DVC needs more points for people buying AKL direct since the direct price really isn’t far off from resale these days! That wouldn’t surprise me. We just bought 50 pts direct and had the points in our account within 3 hrs. It was a great experience, especially getting 2021 points too… 




Ginamarie said:


> So do they increase AKV pricing to like $195 and then run incentives?
> Thank would be my guess.


----------



## Ruttangel

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> I sent in my PVB in on 2/1, so hopefully I’ll hear back today that I passed!


Since 2015 PVB has a 99% pass rate, very rare to see one taken, there was a batch Q1 2021 and that was about it.
Hope I haven't cursed you but I would be super confident if I was you


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Ruttangel said:


> Since 2015 PVB has a 99% pass rate, very rare to see one taken, there was a batch Q1 2021 and that was about it.
> Hope I haven't cursed you but I would be super confident if I was you


Haha thank you! I thought I was okay on my last one for BCV at $160 a point, boy was I wrong


----------



## Ginamarie

Kcasey02 said:


> Maybe DVC needs more points for people buying AKL direct since the direct price really isn’t far off from resale these days! That wouldn’t surprise me. We just bought 50 pts direct and had the points in our account within 3 hrs. It was a great experience, especially getting 2021 points too…



yeah- I think if you’re buying under 100 points it pays to consider direct. It’s so easy!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ginamarie said:


> yeah- I think if you’re buying under 100 points it pays to consider direct. It’s so easy!



Is it still $186 pp?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> yeah- I think if you’re buying under 100 points it pays to consider direct. It’s so easy!


Agree. At $150+pp for AKL resale, it’s less than a  20% discount. Going direct makes much more sense.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> Is it still $186 pp?


$173 for a member buying 200pts


----------



## MommaMagic

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> Not going to lie, the events of the last couple of days had me incredibly nervous, but I am beyond thrilled this passed.  A absolute dream come true!



Im waiting on ROFR on PVB also. Glad to see yours passed. It gives me a little glimmer of hope.  Congrats!


----------



## MommaMagic

Ruttangel said:


> Since 2015 PVB has a 99% pass rate, very rare to see one taken, there was a batch Q1 2021 and that was about it.
> Hope I haven't cursed you but I would be super confident if I was you



Im still waiting to hear back on my PVB one submitted on 1/26. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Ruttangel

MommaMagic said:


> Im still waiting to hear back on my PVB one submitted on 1/26. The wait is killing me!


I'll stake my non-existent reputation on it that you will definitely pass!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Ginamarie said:


> It’s a great deal- congrats!!
> 
> I’m a 1/31 submission too. I think today is the day I start refreshing like crazy.



Me too. Nerves.


----------



## Ginamarie

Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF'21- sent 1/28- taken 2/18


I'm kind of surprised they took this!!  Man, I really wanted those points.  Back to the drawing board


----------



## MommaMagic

Ruttangel said:


> I'll stake my non-existent reputation on it that you will definitely pass!


Bless you!


----------



## mkramer1121

And here we go again...

mkramer1121---$134-$23547-160-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 172/22, 148/23-International Seller- sent 2/18


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17

Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, 2/17

I got the closing documents this morning so I assumed that I passed the day before.  Cammy at Mason is the best!!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, 2/17
> 
> I got the closing documents this morning so I assumed that I passed the day before.  Cammy at Mason is the best!!



Congrats! More 1/31 submissions... getting really antsy


----------



## jrr4885

jrr4885---$130-$15578-115-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 57/23- sent 2/18

Just got word yesterday that Disney took my SSR contract that I had sent.   We will try again with this one.


----------



## Drea'sADisneyVillain

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Swaysui---$130-$22700-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 9/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/20, passed 1/3
> 
> Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/12
> 
> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> Hudakjr---$147-$15900-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 10/21, 450/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17
> 
> jlong06 (seller)---$156-$8791-50-AKV-Aug-4/21, 44/22, 50/23- sent 1/4, passed 1/18
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19
> 
> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19
> 
> Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9, passed 1/25
> 
> CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Kristina Carson---$135-$23609-160-AKV-Dec-30/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/13, passed 1/31
> 
> Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13, passed 2/2
> 
> Keirabella2012(Seller)---$152-$8466-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 41/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> Bigorsmall---$115-$319485-250-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23-International Seller- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/10
> 
> Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> lgalexander---$169-$37853-210-BLT-Feb-420/21, 210/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18
> 
> itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 1/19, passed 2/4
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8, passed 1/3
> 
> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Jgc014---$135-$7712-50-OKW(E)-Jun-46/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> 
> havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12, passed 1/31
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 177/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2, passed 1/5
> 
> Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> Kona Kouple---$158-$34098-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 106/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/17, passed 1/10
> 
> MarcW83---$160-$28889-175-PVB-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 175/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11
> 
> Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1
> 
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> 
> Drea'sADisneyVillain---$185-$23924-125-PVB-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 1/28, passed 2/18
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/27
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7, passed 1/3
> 
> momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sep-160/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 12/7, passed 1/11
> 
> labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/17
> 
> Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/18
> 
> rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> nick_will-$120-$8600-80-SSR-Oct-30/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25, passed 2/9
> 
> mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27
> 
> hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/3
> 
> Lottiesmommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22, passed 2/10
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 4vrdreamin---$121-$33098-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-International seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/13
> 
> Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21, passed 1/17
> 
> Kreif12---$162-$26174-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 82/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/17
> 
> DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18
> 
> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27
> 
> DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28
> 
> Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28
> 
> bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29
> 
> Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1
> 
> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2
> 
> mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2
> 
> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> 
> JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-250/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31
> 
> buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31
> 
> CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 1/21
> 
> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25
> 
> minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1
> 
> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2
> 
> suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/3
> 
> sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF'21- sent 1/28
> 
> hammer1995---$85-$5120-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 21/22- sent 1/20
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW(E)-Apr-1/21,191/22, 110/23- sent 1/21
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- International Seller- sent 1/12
> 
> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26
> 
> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29
> 
> Kaetau---$130-$22822-160-SSR-Oct-104/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/12
> 
> Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22
> 
> Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28
> 
> Markmyboy---$136-$18502-124-SSR-Dec-0/20, 124/21, 124/22, 124/23- sent 2/3
> 
> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 2/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24
> 
> jacec---$186-$19886-100-VGF-Dec-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/10
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huskerfanatic7---$138-$11751-75-BRV@WL-Dec-18/21, 74/22, 75/23-seller- sent 1/12
> 
> John Gry---$116-$49412-400-BRV@WL-Apr-0/21, 231/22, 400/23- sent 1/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23- sent 1/20
> 
> hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22
> 
> Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> buzzrelly---$158-$31600-200-BCV-Apr-0/21, 347/22, 200/23- sent 1/13, taken 1/27
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13, taken 2/4
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, taken 1/10
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Cleeevus(Seller)---$120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27
> 
> 
> *VB:*


----------



## Drea'sADisneyVillain

Drea'sADisneyVillain---$185-$23924-125-PVB-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 1/28, passed 2/18

I paid way to much and should of went much lower especially that Poly is not on the radar. Oh well, it's my first contract and I am pretty excited.


----------



## jrr4885

jrr4885---$132-$14460-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17


----------



## Drea'sADisneyVillain

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> I sent in my PVB in on 2/1, so hopefully I’ll hear back today that I passed!



I sent mine on 28th. You should be hearing back soon!


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17

I guess Disney is at it again on buying back SSR


----------



## Chia1974

jrr4885 said:


> jrr4885---$132-$14460-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17


I guess you were the one buying my contract. Sorry to hear that. I thought I priced at a safe spot but I guess not. 

I sold it because I wanted BWV but one was taken already and one more in ROFR.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, 2/17
> 
> I got the closing documents this morning so I assumed that I passed the day before.  Cammy at Mason is the best!!


 
Cammy IS the best!!  I wouldn't be surprised if she heard on ROFR today and still got the docs out same day.  She's just incredible.


----------



## wilkydelts

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> I guess Disney is at it again on buying back SSR



Don't really think so Disney has been buying smaller SSR at 128-135 for a while now.


----------



## shand32783

Looking at some of these 100pt+ BLT contracts on the resale market for $180s-$190s got me scratching my head. I hope you buy direct soon before paying those prices.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

shand32783 said:


> Looking at some of these 100pt+ BLT contracts on the resale market for $180s-$190s got me scratching my head. I hope you buy direct soon before paying those prices.


I think these are sellers who hope that that the buyer has no idea about the current direct incentives?? Or sellers who are in for the long-haul and will wait out for the incentives to disappear??


----------



## vicarrieous

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Cammy IS the best!!  I wouldn't be surprised if she heard on ROFR today and still got the docs out same day.  She's just incredible.



I third that Cammy is the best! Made our closing process a breeze!


----------



## Ginamarie

vicarrieous said:


> I third that Cammy is the best! Made our closing process a breeze!



She really is... they already processed the refund of my down payment.


----------



## John Gry

John Gry---$165-$23263-130-CCV@WL-Dec-138/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/2

One more contract to try. This is our third contact attempt within a week; all three are currently waiting on ROFR. This process of  ROFR is killing us. Seems like we have been waiting forever! Hopefully all these contracts can be passed.


----------



## Jgc014

Jgc014---$161-$16685-100-BLT-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 2/18


----------



## MommaMagic

MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26 passed 2/18/22

We just found out that we passed ROFR. We are so excited to call PVB home on our first DVC contract.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

MommaMagic said:


> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26 passed 2/18/22
> 
> We just found out that we passed ROFR. We are so excited to call PVB home on our first DVC contract.


Congrats!


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel said:


> I'll stake my non-existent reputation on it that you will definitely pass!


Great news @MommaMagic and +1 for my rep too!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

shand32783 said:


> Looking at some of these 100pt+ BLT contracts on the resale market for $180s-$190s got me scratching my head. I hope you buy direct soon before paying those prices.


I don't think any of them are actually selling at that price.  They are mostly selling between $155-$170.


----------



## MommaMagic

Ruttangel said:


> Great news @MommaMagic and +1 for my rep too!


Yes! It was all the positive the vibes from them!


----------



## ABJrGuy

harmon54 said:


> When you say the delayed closing was a surprise does that mean the listing didn’t have it and Disney is making them close later because a reservation was discovered?  If that happens can you choose to get a refund on your deposit at that point?


Yes, exactly that. The sellers have a vacation planned for May and it wasn't disclosed in the ad. I got the call about the delay at an awkward time (walking into a restaurant with friends) and really couldn't negotiate right then and there. Since I'm not using the points in 2022, I let it go, even though I feel the situation might warrant a small concession on price.


----------



## Ginamarie

Has anyone used ****************?

I’m hoping this doesn’t get blocked. I’d never heard of them before.


----------



## brwright

Ginamarie said:


> Has anyone used ****************?
> 
> I’m hoping this doesn’t get blocked. I’d never heard of them before.


It’s blocked


----------



## Ginamarie

brwright said:


> It’s blocked



Of course.. which makes me wary.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Of course.. which makes me wary.


What is it? A broker?


----------



## KVacc

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, 2/17
> 
> I got the closing documents this morning so I assumed that I passed the day before.  Cammy at Mason is the best!!


I want a 25 pointer now, I wish we would have started with that instead of 100. The 25 pointer is hard to find with the right UY


----------



## princesscinderella

KVacc said:


> I want a 25 pointer now, I wish we would have started with that instead of 100. The 25 pointer is hard to find with the right UY


Definitely hard!!  These were twin contracts so I only had to pay one closing cost.  I found them on an a newer DVC sales company www.DVCadvantages.com.  They definitely don’t have the process down pat yet but they were very nice to work with and Cammy from Mason helped them along the way.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> Definitely hard!!  These were twin contracts so I only had to pay one closing cost.  I found them on an a newer DVC sales company www.DVCadvantages.com.  They definitely don’t have the process down pat yet but they were very nice to work with and Cammy from Mason helped them along the way.


Thanks! Another link to add to my DVC bookmark!


----------



## BeachClub2014

princesscinderella said:


> Definitely hard!!  These were twin contracts so I only had to pay one closing cost.  I found them on an a newer DVC sales company www.DVCadvantages.com.  They definitely don’t have the process down pat yet but they were very nice to work with and Cammy from Mason helped them along the way.



I just checked out the site, thanks for sharing the info with us. Do you have to become a member of the site to see more listings, or is the handful on the landing page for listings their whole inventory?


----------



## princesscinderella

BeachClub2014 said:


> I just checked out the site, thanks for sharing the info with us. Do you have to become a member of the site to see more listings, or is the handful on the landing page for listings their whole inventory?


No I didn’t become a member to buy.   I think it’s because they just started they don’t have a lot of listings.


----------



## BeachClub2014

princesscinderella said:


> No I didn’t become a member to buy.   I think it’s because they just started they don’t have a lot of listings.



Got it, thanks!


----------



## Vandymit

We put an offer in for SSR for $141 for 110 points. Dec. Year with 190 points this Dec.   Went for ROFR review last week and I think we will be fine.  Thoughts?


----------



## princesscinderella

Vandymit said:


> We put an offer in for SSR for $141 for 110 points. Dec. Year with 190 points this Dec.   Went for ROFR review last week and I think we will be fine.  Thoughts?


I think you should be safe.  Please use the link at the very beginning of this thread to create your ROFR contract details to get added to the tracking list.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Hoppy-tn---$130-$28460-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 180/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, taken 2/17


----------



## Vandymit

princesscinderella said:


> I think you should be safe.  Please use the link at the very beginning of this thread to create your ROFR contract details to get added to the tracking list.


Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Hoppy-tn---$140-$38826-250-BWV-Dec-84/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 2/18
Disney bought our first attempt at becoming new first time dvc owners. I am afraid they will take this one too but giving it another shot.


----------



## aprhj

Aprhj---$142-$15652-100-AKV-Dec-182/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/19/21-passed 12/28/21

Membership number showed up on 2/8/22
Points deposited when called DVC Member Services on 2/16/22


----------



## BeachClub2014

Hoppy-tn said:


> Hoppy-tn---$130-$28460-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 180/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, taken 2/17



Sorry to see this. Not looking good for my 210 point BWV contract in ROFR at $130 per point.


----------



## pangyal

Hoppy-tn said:


> Curious if it was the one my wife and I was trying to buy, our last name is XXX?  If it was got anymore you want to sell us


I would gently caution against posting things like this, for privacy reasons on both you and the sellers' sides .


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Hope everyone has a nice long weekend (I think both Canada and US have Monday off)...


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Sorry if I offended anyone, did not think it would be an issue only putting my last name after seeing resale agent and title workers names in other post. 
good luck to you beachclub on your offer. maybe Disney has enough points put back on the burner after taking my first one And will let ours pass through now.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Drea'sADisneyVillain said:


> Drea'sADisneyVillain---$185-$23924-125-PVB-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 1/28, passed 2/18
> 
> I paid way to much and should of went much lower especially that Poly is not on the radar. Oh well, it's my first contract and I am pretty excited.


You paid what you were comfortable with at the moment, and your price is FAR better than direct.  It's double points  for 2022, so there's your rebate!  What would a 125 pt stay at Poly cost?  That's already in your pocket for the contract price.  Don't second guess or beat yourself up for finding your perfect contract for your use year, pts, pts available etc.  Hello!  Welcome!


----------



## Red Dog Run

KVacc said:


> I want a 25 pointer now, I wish we would have started with that instead of 100. The 25 pointer is hard to find with the right UY


same!-  Need 25 pts UY March for BLT.  Still on the lookout. I want to make sure I have enough for a 1 bedroom 4 nights at peak season.  The way I stand, I need to leave at 3.  I like to hop between 3 resorts 4 nights at a time.  Any sooner than 4 puts a strain on the relaxation.


----------



## DVChris

BeachClub2014 said:


> I just checked out the site, thanks for sharing the info with us. Do you have to become a member of the site to see more listings, or is the handful on the landing page for listings their whole inventory?


I noticed they have an Aulani subsidized in case anyone is looking for one.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> I noticed they have an Aulani subsidized in case anyone is looking for one.


Gone in seconds


----------



## mushu90

Mushu90---$175-$5212-25-BWV-Jun-0/21, 48/22, 25/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/14


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> What is it? A broker?


Yes


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Might be getting ahead of myself but already looking at my options if I get ROFR'd at BCV next week.  I'm looking for 250-300 points total for that as a home resort. Never seems to be a lot of BCV available so the possibility exists that I will need to put 2 different contracts together to get to that point total.  If I keep the Home Resort, UY, and Deed Details the same will Disney combine the points into one membership or will they still be separate and points need to be transferred for a single reservation.  Trying to decide if waiting for one bigger contract or taking 2 smaller ones makes more sense.  And yes I did google this first.  Hopefully we pass ROFR and this isn't necessary!


----------



## Ginamarie

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Might be getting ahead of myself but already looking at my options if I get ROFR'd at BCV next week.  I'm looking for 250-300 points total for that as a home resort. Never seems to be a lot of BCV available so the possibility exists that I will need to put 2 different contracts together to get to that point total.  If I keep the Home Resort, UY, and Deed Details the same will Disney combine the points into one membership or will they still be separate and points need to be transferred for a single reservation.  Trying to decide if waiting for one bigger contract or taking 2 smaller ones makes more sense.  And yes I did google this first.  Hopefully we pass ROFR and this isn't necessary!


If you are the same names/resort/use year, they will have the same membership number with different contracts. You won’t need to do a transfer to use the points together.

my issue with two contracts is that you get dinged for two sets of closing costs and the cost per point is higher on smaller contracts.

hoping your contract passes and you don’t need to worry about it! I put bids out on three HHI contracts on Friday and feel like I’m on the hunt right now, as time closes in for my 11 month booking window for next summer.


----------



## DVChris

HIRyeDVC said:


> Gone in seconds


I still see it. September UY and double points.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> I still see it. September UY and double points.


Yes, but it says “pending”


----------



## KVacc

Red Dog Run said:


> same!-  Need 25 pts UY March for BLT.  Still on the lookout. I want to make sure I have enough for a 1 bedroom 4 nights at peak season.  The way I stand, I need to leave at 3.  I like to hop between 3 resorts 4 nights at a time.  Any sooner than 4 puts a strain on the relaxation.


We need March too!


----------



## adisneymama

Threw our name in the hat as well.  Let's see what happens.
Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

1sttimelongtime---$143-$28600-200-BWV-Mar- 200/22, 200/23 - sent 2/10


----------



## pangyal

Hoppy-tn said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone, did not think it would be an issue only putting my last name after seeing resale agent and title workers names in other post.
> good luck to you beachclub on your offer. maybe Disney has enough points put back on the burner after taking my first one And will let ours pass through now.



No offense taken at all ! I was more mentioning that for your own protection. There are those who like to piece together personal information gleaned online and do who knows what with it…why make it easier for them, KWIM? I work a lot with privacy stuff during the day so it’s forefront in my mind. I am not thrilled about the newish weekly list that divulges people’s real names that gets posted in this thread either, likely without those people’s permission or knowledge, but I have no control over that one.

Lecture over, and I am crossing fingers and toes for your next attempt   !


----------



## keirabella2012

keirabella2012 said:


> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 2/4
> 
> They signed!!! Now we wait....


Hoping to hear back this week to see if my contract passes ROFR. It's an international seller which I didn't list on my thread. Has anyone had Disney buy back an international contract?


----------



## Ginamarie

keirabella2012 said:


> Hoping to hear back this week to see if my contract passes ROFR. It's an international seller which I didn't list on my thread. Has anyone had Disney buy back an international contract?


I’ve seen it happen twice so far, but it’s very rare for them to buy from an international seller.


----------



## Jfsag123

jfsag123---$140-$18430-120-AKV-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23- sent 2/20

Excited to be joining this thread! This is our first attempt at a DVC purchase. It seems Disney has been snatching up AKL left and right and this is a loaded contract, so I'm kind of worried, but crossing my fingers it will make it through.


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

Zazu the majordomo---$135-$26,572-180pts-AKV-Dec- 0/21 180/22 180/23 sent 2/18

First attempt at becoming a DVC member. I appreciate all the info on these forums! Hoping to get thru ROFR but a little nervous with how many AKV that Disney has been taking with ROFR.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Love seeing new people joining the AKV family. Almost a year ago we got our first contract. Only 6 more months before our first trip


----------



## Red Dog Run

Lee Matthews said:


> Love seeing new people joining the AKV family. Almost a year ago we got our first contract. Only 6 more months before our first trip


I bought 3 home resorts when the prices were low after the closure.  Had NEVER even been in anything other than value resort except for a Caribbean stay during their reconstruction period.  I don't know what made me do this sight-unseen, but I am glad.  I have been to all of my home resorts since and loved them.  AKV was my favorite experience.  I'm ok with the long walks, etc.  I stayed on the balcony of a savanna view and watched a near West Side Story bird dance/fight. It was hilarious to see two groups of those cranes or whatever they are organize and execute a stand-off.  As soon as the lead bird made noise and the second group charged, all of those large (wildebeest- no, whatever they were, came running.  This broke up the fight.  The giraffes calmly walked away, but the zebras also came running to watch.  My daughter and I chose to stay on the balcony even though we had ROR virtual boarding.  We had been to the parks 6 days, so this was even better entertainment.  We loved AKV.


----------



## Jfsag123

Lee Matthews said:


> Love seeing new people joining the AKV family. Almost a year ago we got our first contract. Only 6 more months before our first trip



We've only stayed there once in the past (using rented DVC points), but LOVED it. We have rented points a lot, but mostly alternated between BLT and BCV for the parks access. However, when we started talking about trying to buy a DVC contract I asked my husband and kids which resort they could most see themselves wanting to revisit year after year for the long haul and they all said AKL. It's so gorgeous and unlike anywhere else. I could see visiting there and not even needing to set foot in a park. Congratulations on your upcoming stay!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15

Anxiously waiting on our newest resale - wanting to use these extra points for an extended family trip in October!


----------



## Tiffani123

keirabella2012 said:


> Hoping to hear back this week to see if my contract passes ROFR. It's an international seller which I didn't list on my thread. Has anyone had Disney buy back an international contract?


That’s a great deal if it passes! Are the 200 showing in 2021 banked from 2020, and extra 200 in 2022 banked from 2021?


----------



## keirabella2012

Tiffani123 said:


> That’s a great deal if it passes! Are the 200 showing in 2021 banked from 2020, and extra 200 in 2022 banked from 2021?


YES!!  It's a super loaded contract. Just hoping to close soon so that we can use the 200 expiring points.


----------



## Ginamarie

keirabella2012 said:


> YES!!  It's a super loaded contract. Just hoping to close soon so that we can use the 200 expiring points.


You have some time, so that helps.  The AKV contract we bought this fall had 160 banked points that expired before my points loaded.  It was a sad sad day!


----------



## keirabella2012

Ginamarie said:


> You have some time, so that helps.  The AKV contract we bought this fall had 160 banked points that expired before my points loaded.  It was a sad sad day!


Ugh... I would have been so heartbroken.


----------



## vdangelo239

Zazu the majordomo said:


> Zazu the majordomo---$135-$26,572-180pts-AKV-Dec- 0/21 180/22 180/23 sent 2/18
> 
> First attempt at becoming a DVC member. I appreciate all the info on these forums! Hoping to get thru ROFR but a little nervous with how many AKV that Disney has been taking with ROFR.




best of luck!!


----------



## Yodeling2001

pangyal said:


> . I am not thrilled about the newish weekly list that divulges people’s real names that gets posted in this thread either, likely without those people’s permission or knowledge



??? Can you please clarify?


----------



## hobbes42

Yodeling2001 said:


> ??? Can you please clarify?


I think this is referring to posts like this:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3854913/post-63561261


----------



## davidl81

davidl81---$129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21 (I am the seller, buyer pays CC and 2022 dues)


----------



## JoeDisney247365

I'm wondering if nothing will happen with ROFR today because of the holiday?


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

thank_the_phoenicians88---$175-$31500-175-PVB-Dec-0/20, 212/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/21


----------



## JoeDisney247365

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I'm wondering if nothing will happen with ROFR today because of the holiday?


 Nevermind haha


----------



## JC1984

JC1984---$133-$12526-85-AUL-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 85/23- sent 2/21


----------



## DonMacGregor

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Nevermind haha


ROFR never sleeps. Soul crushing is a 24/7/365 endeavor.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

DonMacGregor said:


> ROFR never sleeps. Soul crushing is a 24/7/365 endeavor.


The gift that gives all year round.


----------



## dlam32

dlam32---$280-$46715-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/21


----------



## snowy82

snowy82---$134-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 2/21

This is our third offer in six weeks. We're trying to be creative and work with the sellers so Disney doesn't snatch this one up as well. We want to become DVC members and Disney is not making it easy!!!!


----------



## BeachClub2014

pangyal said:


> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17



It's been four whole days since my contract went to ROFR and I haven't heard ANYTHING. What the heck is taking so long!?! The suspense is killing me!  

Disclaimer: Yes, I am aware of how long ROFR can take but that doesn't make the waiting any easier.


----------



## vicarrieous

BeachClub2014 said:


> It's been four whole days since my contract went to ROFR and I haven't heard ANYTHING. What the heck is taking so long!?! The suspense is killing me!
> 
> Disclaimer: Yes, I am aware of how long ROFR can take but that doesn't make the waiting any easier.


lol don't wish for too soon of a response. I feel like the early responses are almost always they took it! Nice price on your contract. Hope its slips through.


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> lol don't wish for too soon of a response. I feel like the early responses are almost always they took it! Nice price on your contract. Hope its slips through.


Good to see around these parts still! Are you under contract on something again?


----------



## BeachClub2014

vicarrieous said:


> lol don't wish for too soon of a response. I feel like the early responses are almost always they took it! Nice price on your contract. Hope its slips through.



Thanks! I figure the odds of this passing are about as good as AP passes coming back or getting into your room right at 4:00, if nobody minds the reference to raging debates on other threads.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Good to see around these parts still! Are you under contract on something again?



LOL I saw you are back at it with Aulani!!! It made me think I wish I had something in the hopper!!!

I am still stalking and waiting to find either some more Beach Club points that match my use year or holding out for DLT.


----------



## vicarrieous

BeachClub2014 said:


> Thanks! I figure the odds of this passing are about as good as AP passes coming back or getting into your room right at 4:00, if nobody minds the reference to raging debates on other threads.



Hahahaha maybe they will let yours squeak through! BCV & BWV have taken a beating recently.


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> LOL I saw you are back at it with Aulani!!! It made me think I wish I had something in the hopper!!!
> 
> I am still stalking and waiting to find either some more Beach Club points that match my use year or holding out for DLT.


Yes we were at Aulani in January and decided we need a 2 bedroom at least and are working our way to the Grand Villa.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Yes we were at Aulani in January and decided we need a 2 bedroom at least and are working our way to the Grand Villa.


Get on that Grand Villa so there is room for ME! I will have to ask you all the questions, as we are thinking about Summer 2023 to Aulani


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Get on that Grand Villa so there is room for ME! I will have to ask you all the questions, as we are thinking about Summer 2023 to Aulani


It was amazing. Definitely recommend if you can swing it. We will doing January at WDW hopefully a split stay at OKW and AKV. And then back to Aulani in 2024.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> It was amazing. Definitely recommend if you can swing it. We will doing January at WDW hopefully a split stay at OKW and AKV. And then back to Aulani in 2024.


See you in Jan 2023. Just booked 10 nights at BCV


----------



## Redheadprincess

snowy82 said:


> Snowy82---$129-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/21
> 
> This is our third offer in six weeks. We're trying to be creative and work with the sellers so Disney doesn't snatch this one up as well. We want to become DVC members and Disney is not making it easy!!!!


Good luck, we are in the same boat, waiting on our 3rd Rofr since late December


----------



## Donop26

$168—$20,216–120–BLT—Feb—0/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 2/21 

Our first try, we did research recent ROFR within last few months, I think we might be safe .. you have all been a wealth of information!


----------



## snowy82

Redheadprincess said:


> Good luck, we are in the same boat, waiting on our 3rd Rofr since late December


good luck!!! where are you trying to get?


----------



## Redheadprincess

snowy82 said:


> good luck!!! where are you trying to get?


Beach Club


----------



## keirabella2012

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> thank_the_phoenicians88---$175-$31500-175-PVB-Dec-0/20, 212/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/21


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mpeter57

Mpeter57- - - $125 - $13765 - 100 - AKL - Feb - 0/21, 57/22, 100/23, 100/24 - sent 2/21


----------



## Chia1974

BeachClub2014 said:


> It's been four whole days since my contract went to ROFR and I haven't heard ANYTHING. What the heck is taking so long!?! The suspense is killing me!
> 
> Disclaimer: Yes, I am aware of how long ROFR can take but that doesn't make the waiting any easier.


I’m almost at 3 weeks. Especially after my last one was taken, it has been extra agonizing.
Good luck!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> I’m almost at 3 weeks. Especially after my last one was taken, it has been extra agonizing.
> Good luck!


I'm at 3 weeks today and I sent the listing agent a friendly email just checking in. First time reaching out though so I'm proud of myself! She was friendly about it at least haha. Tomorrow is my birthday so hoping Disney was just waiting to give me a gift


----------



## MountainTrio

Mpeter57 said:


> Mpeter57- - - $125 - $13765 - 100 - AKL - Feb - 0/21, 57/22, 100/23, 100/24 - sent 2/21



Great price. Was this a Fidelity? I'm expecting to hear back this week regarding my AKL 140 pointer at $123. I expect it will be gobbled by the mouse but still have my fingers crossed!


----------



## BeachClub2014

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I'm at 3 weeks today and I sent the listing agent a friendly email just checking in. First time reaching out though so I'm proud of myself! She was friendly about it at least haha. Tomorrow is my birthday so hoping Disney was just waiting to give me a gift



Happy birthday, and good luck with your ROFR.


----------



## Chia1974

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I'm at 3 weeks today and I sent the listing agent a friendly email just checking in. First time reaching out though so I'm proud of myself! She was friendly about it at least haha. Tomorrow is my birthday so hoping Disney was just waiting to give me a gift


Happy birthday! 
Hopefully Disney has something special for you.
I had my Aulani sat in ROFR for 8 weeks then passed on my birthday.


----------



## Mpeter57

MountainTrio said:


> Great price. Was this a Fidelity? I'm expecting to hear back this week regarding my AKL 140 pointer at $123. I expect it will be gobbled by the mouse but still have my fingers crossed!


Yes, it is through Fidelity! Hoping they let both of ours slide through


----------



## dado4

Mpeter57 said:


> Yes, it is through Fidelity! Hoping they let both of ours slide through


I always find the best deals on Fidelity. Both of my resales were through them. Some sites stick their nose up if you offer below list, they just take the offer to the owner!


----------



## MountainTrio

dado4 said:


> I always find the best deals on Fidelity. Both of my resales were through them. Some sites stick their nose up if you offer below list, they just take the offer to the owner!


Yes, so far my experience with Fidelity has been great. They do seem to have the more attractively priced resales.


----------



## DIS_Tommyboy

We just got through the closing process and everything was sent off for processing -- not sure how this got through! Our first contract 

DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7


----------



## MBTigger

Updated 2/22. Waived!

mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2,  passed 2/22

2's must be good for me!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

DIS_Tommyboy said:


> We just got through the closing process and everything was sent off for processing -- not sure how this got through! Our first contract
> 
> DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7


Congrats!


----------



## Ginamarie

vicarrieous said:


> See you in Jan 2023. Just booked 10 nights at BCV


I’m also booked for January 2023- right now it’s a split stay between Kidani and BLT.


----------



## Ginamarie

MountainTrio said:


> Yes, so far my experience with Fidelity has been great. They do seem to have the more attractively priced resales.



I bid through Fidelity with some regularity. Most of the brokers are great. One of them NEVER seems to answer though. I put in an offer on Friday and he still hasn’t acknowledged it. I don’t know what the deal is there.


----------



## Redheadprincess

DIS_Tommyboy said:


> We just got through the closing process and everything was sent off for processing -- not sure how this got through! Our first contract
> 
> DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7


Congrats, waiting on  our 3rd BC contract, lost the first 2 in January at $146 and $161pp.


----------



## snowy82

DIS_Tommyboy said:


> We just got through the closing process and everything was sent off for processing -- not sure how this got through! Our first contract
> 
> DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7



Congrats!!! it really feels like all the good news happens earlier in the week!


----------



## RichardDis

RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21


----------



## DisneyKim41

MommaMagic said:


> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26 passed 2/18/22
> 
> We just found out that we passed ROFR. We are so excited to call PVB home on our first DVC contract.


Congratulations


----------



## KVacc

We are still waiting on our 100 point contract to close. I thought waiting for ROFR was irritating. And I have addontis very bad. But my DH said we don’t need to get more points because we’re not going go to Disney THAT much. So just wondering if there’s an ISO new DH page somewhere?


----------



## Ginamarie

KVacc said:


> We are still waiting on our 100 point contract to close. I thought waiting for ROFR was irritating. And I have addontis very bad. But my DH said we don’t need to get more points because we’re not going go to Disney THAT much. So just wondering if there’s an ISO new DH page somewhere?



Let me know if you find one.. my DH had the audacity to ask if we really NEEDED a HHI contract right now!


----------



## dado4

KVacc said:


> We are still waiting on our 100 point contract to close. I thought waiting for ROFR was irritating. And I have addontis very bad. But my DH said we don’t need to get more points because we’re not going go to Disney THAT much. So just wondering if there’s an ISO new DH page somewhere?


I was worried I'd have to join a ISO new wife page after I made an offer on the 300pt Beach Club contract that was accepted but thankfully she just said "Cool, as long as you can figure it out financially, I loooove Beach Club"


----------



## JoeDisney247365

dado4 said:


> I was worried I'd have to join a ISO new wife page after I made an offer on the 300pt Beach Club contract that was accepted but thankfully she just said "Cool, as long as you can figure it out financially, I loooove Beach Club"


I just gave my wife the verbal PowerPoint presentation on why we should but a direct contact at the Riviera in addition to the resale and she said basically the same thing .  I slowly backed away as to not disturb her.


----------



## shand32783

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I just gave my wife the verbal PowerPoint presentation on why we should but a direct contact at the Riviera in addition to the resale and she said basically the same thing .  I slowly backed away as to not disturb her.


You may need to share that PowerPoint. =)


----------



## keirabella2012

keirabella2012 said:


> Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14



My points were loaded today. The entire process took 55 days.


----------



## princesscinderella

My husband shares my love of Disney so when I told him a put a low ball offer on a poly contract he said it would be cool to own all the resorts on the monorail loop . So now I’m looking for a steal on a poly contract as the one I bid on sold.


----------



## jenne

jenne---$99-$7489-70-HHI-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 70/23, 70/24- sent 2/22


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23


----------



## BeachClub2014

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23



Ugh. Sorry to see this. Not looking good for me at $130 per point.


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23


Wow they really don't want you to have that Boardwalk contract do they! Is this 2 or 3 taken there for you?


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> Wow they really don't want you to have that Boardwalk contract do they! Is this 2 or 3 taken there for you?


Two out of three! I have a small one that I paid $160 for last year.


----------



## Allison270

Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1, passed 2/23

After seeing a few others scooped up at this price, we were pleasantly surprised this morning!


----------



## broadmoorglen

broadmoorglen---$165-$34846-200-PVB-Feb-0/21, 116/22, 200/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/23

First DVC purchase and first ever post here.  I've been reading the boards and appreciate the knowledge from everyone here.


----------



## Chia1974

How many times do you try before you give up? I absolutely love BWV but I just don’t know.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> How many times do you try before you give up? I absolutely love BWV but I just don’t know.


Keep trying for sure!! They can’t take them all.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3 TAKEN 2/23/2022


----------



## tommcp516

Chia1974 said:


> How many times do you try before you give up? I absolutely love BWV but I just don’t know.



Sorry for the bad news with your BWV contract.

Maybe keep an eye out for any BWV international sellers--I've heard Disney tends to pass more with those. Good luck in your search!


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23


I hope my contract at $143 passes.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Chia1974 said:


> How many times do you try before you give up? I absolutely love BWV but I just don’t know.



I'm in the same boat. If they take my current contract in ROFR then I will be 0-2 at both BCV and BWV. I will keep plugging away for BWV, though. Thankfully, I have enough RIV points so it's not critical that I get a resale in any timeframe.


----------



## asunutgirl

Now we wait. Been looking for a small VGC contract to supplement the 50 points we already own there. Price is crazy but such is VGC life. (For reference, we paid $290 a point for our 50 point contract at VGC direct from Disney in 2020.)

asunutgirl---$310-$21780-68-VGC-Mar-68/21, 68/22, 68/23, 68/24- sent 2/23

(The '21 points are already banked into 2022.)


----------



## HIRyeDVC

asunutgirl said:


> Now we wait. Been looking for a small VGC contract to supplement the 50 points we already own there. Price is crazy but such is VGC life. (For reference, we paid $290 a point for our 50 point contract at VGC direct from Disney in 2020.)
> 
> asunutgirl---$310-$21780-68-VGC-Mar-68/21, 68/22, 68/23, 68/24- sent 2/23


You were actually able to buy VGC direct?! How long were you on the waitlist? What a unicorn!


----------



## Chia1974

1stTimeLongTime said:


> I hope my contract at $143 passes.


My broker says he has another taken today at $144 and the last one he seen passed was $148.


----------



## vdangelo239

Chia1974 said:


> My broker says he has another taken today at $144 and the last one he seen passed was $148.


I’m at 145 per on a 50pt contract.  Delayed closing to May - I am officially concerned.  Lol


----------



## JoeDisney247365

JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-0/21, 500/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31, passed 2/23 

A belated birthday gift! Really happy that our first attempt at becoming DVC members went through. We've created so many family memories at Disney and this is going to help us create them for years to come! Now onto that direct purchase at RIV


----------



## asunutgirl

HIRyeDVC said:


> You were actually able to buy VGC direct?! How long were you on the waitlist? What a unicorn!


We were put on the waitlist in 2018 while on the Fantasy. Our request was for a 50 point contract. At the time, we lived in Orange County and just wanted a small contract to get that 11 month window for a night or two. (We already owned at Aulani at the time.) Our waitlist came through in March of 2020 - right before everything was shut down. My guide told me that in his 20+ years with DVC he had never seen anyone come off the VGC waitlist before. We are definitely a unicorn.

Fast forward to now and we have moved out of CA. That 50 point contract isn't quite enough for us so I've been on the hunt for a small contract to add on with a March use year. Ta da - something showed up this week! We usually do 2-3 nights at DLR so we don't need a pile of points at VGC. 68 points is a weird amount but since I was looking for something in the 50-100 point range with a specific use year, we snapped it up. Now we wait...


----------



## princesscinderella

Chia1974 said:


> How many times do you try before you give up? I absolutely love BWV but I just don’t know.


It took me 6 tries last year for BLT so don’t give up!


----------



## Chia1974

princesscinderella said:


> It took me 6 tries last year for BLT so don’t give up!


Already made another offer today. Just waiting to hear back!
BLT is our first home. Got it at the first try!


----------



## Redheadprincess

JoeDisney247365 said:


> JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-0/21, 500/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31, passed 2/23
> 
> A belated birthday gift! Really happy that our first attempt at becoming DVC members went through. We've created so many family memories at Disney and this is going to help us create them for years to come! Now onto that direct purchase at RIV


This gives me hope. $166 pp BCV waiting on ROFR, sent on 2/9.


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> Already made another offer today. Just waiting to hear back!
> BLT is our first home. Got it at the first try!


 Good luck!!! Don't give up. Eventually one will make it through !!


----------



## Chia1974

keirabella2012 said:


> Good luck!!! Don't give up. Eventually one will make it through !!


So apparently seller’s probate was not done. Waiting to hear back on how long that takes. I think if I don’t move fast, I would change my mind about buying Boardwalk. But yet people go bananas for BCV and I would do the same for BWV.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Chia1974 said:


> So apparently seller’s probate was not done. Waiting to hear back on how long that takes. I think if I don’t move fast, I would change my mind about buying Boardwalk. But yet people go bananas for BCV and I would do the same for BWV.


I'm not a doom and gloom kinda guy, but I'd seriously consider walking away from anything that's hung up in probate. There's just so much potential for delays (and sometimes extremely long ones).


----------



## Chia1974

DonMacGregor said:


> I'm not a doom and gloom kinda guy, but I'd seriously consider walking away from anything that's hung up in probate. There's just so much potential for delays (and sometimes extremely long ones).


Yea, I don’t have experience with this. But I’m not feeling good about it. Just keep looking.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

vicarrieous said:


> I third that Cammy is the best! Made our closing process a breeze!


Cammy with the closing docs less than 3 hours after the ROFR notification. Gotta love those who are exceptional at their job!


----------



## perchy

Ginamarie said:


> I’m also booked for January 2023- right now it’s a split stay between Kidani and BLT.



I'll be at Poly in Jan. 2023! With me, myself and I.


----------



## vicarrieous

Ginamarie said:


> I’m also booked for January 2023- right now it’s a split stay between Kidani and BLT.


Looking like a party in January!


----------



## Chia1974

vicarrieous said:


> Looking like a party in January!


January has been colder than usual for us when we are down there. I’m thinking to do a trip in the summer, more resort less parks. We went last week of August last year and most of local kids were back to school already. It was great.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> January has been colder than usual for us when we are down there. I’m thinking to do a trip in the summer, more resort less parks. We went last week of August last year and most of local kids were back to school already. It was great.


I'm telling you. August is becoming the best time to go to WDW.  Even though it's miserably hot, the crowds were manageable and we loved enjoying the pools at all times of the day and night.  And the points chart is getting lower.


----------



## vicarrieous

Chia1974 said:


> January has been colder than usual for us when we are down there. I’m thinking to do a trip in the summer, more resort less parks. We went last week of August last year and most of local kids were back to school already. It was great.


Agreed its been colder and busier. We were there in July 2021 and it WAS HOT and crowded. January 2022 was cold and crowded. We thought about Oct or early Dec but opted to stick with Jan one last time lol


----------



## keirabella2012

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Cammy with the closing docs less than 3 hours after the ROFR notification. Gotta love those who are exceptional at their job!



That's awesome. I just found out today that Cammy is the person who will be working on my closing once I hear back on my ROFR, which should be any day now. I've heard many fabulous things about her.


----------



## bewithmickey

BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11 - waiting


----------



## keirabella2012

bewithmickey said:


> BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11 - waiting


great price


----------



## sipnride

sipnride---$125-$14034-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 12/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/23 

☹


----------



## BeachClub2014

sipnride said:


> sipnride---$125-$14034-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 12/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/23
> 
> ☹



Another one bites the dust. Doggone DVC meanies!


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

my phone battery is not able to handle the constant refreshing as i eagerly await the decision on Rofr


----------



## bewithmickey

keirabella2012 said:


> great price


I think it might be too great of a price.  I'm worried Disney will exercise ROFR. We shall see.


----------



## mlittig

To all those who are waiting for that ROFR monster to make his/her decision, take heart  Resale and that agonizing wait just got a whole lot easier to swallow  Disney has stopped giving those nice DVC backpacks as a welcome gift and instead they will be giving PopSockets  We thought those backpacks were expensive but how would you feel about buying a $30,000 PopSocket


----------



## keirabella2012

bewithmickey said:


> I think it might be too great of a price.  I'm worried Disney will exercise ROFR. We shall see.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ginamarie

vicarrieous said:


> Agreed its been colder and busier. We were there in July 2021 and it WAS HOT and crowded. January 2022 was cold and crowded. We thought about Oct or early Dec but opted to stick with Jan one last time lol


Those are the two times we were down at WDW- I totally agree.  We did our vow renewal at Epcot at 9 am in July and were sweltering.  January was still pretty crowded but at least it was bearable to walk around for most of the day.  January is still a safe bet I think (college age brother can help watch the kids while my husband and I enjoy WDW), crowds may be busy but not massive wall-to-wall, and the points are low.


----------



## Ginamarie

mlittig said:


> To all those who are waiting for that ROFR monster to make his/her decision, take heart  Resale and that agonizing wait just got a whole lot easier to swallow  Disney has stopped giving those nice DVC backpacks as a welcome gift and instead they will be giving PopSockets  We thought those backpacks were expensive but how would you feel about buying a $30,000 PopSocket


Glad I got the backpack... that would make me crazy.


----------



## KVacc

mlittig said:


> To all those who are waiting for that ROFR monster to make his/her decision, take heart  Resale and that agonizing wait just got a whole lot easier to swallow  Disney has stopped giving those nice DVC backpacks as a welcome gift and instead they will be giving PopSockets  We thought those backpacks were expensive but how would you feel about buying a $30,000 PopSocket


What was the backpack like? Was it a drawstring one?


----------



## Ginamarie

KVacc said:


> What was the backpack like? Was it a drawstring one?



Nicer than a drawstring one- it has zippers and a couple of pockets.  Small to medium sized canvas.
I've never taken it from the house because it was a lot more expensive than my loungeflys!


----------



## DonMacGregor

KVacc said:


> What was the backpack like? Was it a drawstring one?


----------



## Marmyboy

Markmyboy---$136-$18696-124-SSR-Dec-124/21, 124/22, 124/23-sent 2/3, taken 2/23


----------



## KVacc

DonMacGregor said:


> View attachment 649749


super jealous!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

The quality of the backpack is shoddy.  One of my main zippers falls off and I find myself aggravatingly trying to put it back all the time.  It's also too small.  It's like a cheap male version of a lounge-fly.


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> The quality of the backpack is shoddy.  One of my main zippers falls off and I find myself aggravatingly trying to put it back all the time.  It's also too small.  It's like a cheap male version of a lounge-fly.


I've got 4 of them. Plenty of spares...if I can remember where I put them.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> The quality of the backpack is shoddy.  One of my main zippers falls off and I find myself aggravatingly trying to put it back all the time.  It's also too small.  It's like a cheap male version of a lounge-fly.



Thats how they get you to buy more direct points!


----------



## Dreaming of DVC

DreamingofDVC---$128-$55311-400-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 746/22, 400/23- sent 2/4, taken 2/23 

0 for 4


----------



## Sandisw

Dreaming of DVC said:


> DreamingofDVC---$128-$55311-400-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 746/22, 400/23- sent 2/4, taken 2/23
> 
> 0 for 4



I am so sorry. You have the patience of a saint to keep at it.


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22
> 
> This is actually 2 contracts (250 and 300 points) from same seller combined into one sale reducing closing costs.  Probably a good candidate to be taken.



Ouch

hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22, taken 2/23

Too good of a price.☹

Where to next.......


----------



## Kim5726

kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 26/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/23 

Was going to hold out for a subsidized contract but they're so hard to find with the same use year.


----------



## Ruttangel

Interesting e-mail this morning-I'm sure I have seen a couple taken over the years

"ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.) 

The peace of mind knowing you'll pass ROFR is a pretty magical feeling!"


----------



## keirabella2012

Ruttangel said:


> Interesting e-mail this morning-I'm sure I have seen a couple taken over the years
> 
> "ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)
> 
> The peace of mind knowing you'll pass ROFR is a pretty magical feeling!"


Interesting. I should be finding out this week if Disney wants the SSR contract I'm waiting on. It's a foreign seller, but I'm still worried since two SSR were bought back yesterday at $128 and $136.


----------



## bewithmickey

Marmyboy said:


> Markmyboy---$136-$18696-124-SSR-Dec-124/21, 124/22, 124/23-sent 2/3, taken 2/23


Oh no. This does not give me hope for my $119 SSR that I'm waiting on. Yikes!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

bewithmickey said:


> Oh no. This does not give me hope for my $119 SSR that I'm waiting on. Yikes!



Price increases are likely on the horizon with them buying SSR back at these levels.


----------



## snowy82

i keep reading how the buyback rate has been like 10-15% but based on the passes and takens on this board, it feels more like 50%!!


----------



## dado4

snowy82 said:


> i keep reading how the buyback rate has been like 10-15% but based on the passes and takens on this board, it feels more like 50%!!


I bet our buyback rate is closer to 50%! People not on these boards probably offer more. We are the ones who know what the prices are going for and try to push it. lol


----------



## bewithmickey

dado4 said:


> I bet our buyback rate is closer to 50%! People not on these boards probably offer more. We are the ones who know what the prices are going for and try to push it. lol


That's a great point!


----------



## adisneymama

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Price increases are likely on the horizon with them buying SSR back at





bewithmickey said:


> Oh no. This does not give me hope for my $119 SSR that I'm waiting on. Yikes!



I also am worried about our SSR that we sent in at $140 for a pretty loaded contract.  

I hope the prices aren't about to go up.  We will most likely buy direct if this one is ROFR'd.  Not sure we will hear back from Disney before the current promo ends.  Oddly enough though the broker we used for this contract has removed the listing completely from the website.  It had been saying Sale Pending.  The wait is the worst part.


----------



## BeachClub2014

dado4 said:


> I bet our buyback rate is closer to 50%! People not on these boards probably offer more. We are the ones who know what the prices are going for and try to push it. lol



For many of us, that is certainly true. We're savvy DVC shoppers and always on the hunt for a bargain!


----------



## 808blessing

Just sayin' this thread helps me stay sane!!!!
THANK YOU!
I passed ROFR after 21 days (25 after offer accepted) and I paid such a high price on a loaded GCV I wasn't worried about being taken. Still the wait was excruciating.


----------



## bewithmickey

adisneymama said:


> I also am worried about our SSR that we sent in at $140 for a pretty loaded contract.
> 
> I hope the prices aren't about to go up.  We will most likely buy direct if this one is ROFR'd.  Not sure we will hear back from Disney before the current promo ends.  Oddly enough though the broker we used for this contract has removed the listing completely from the website.  It had been saying Sale Pending.  The wait is the worst part.


Yours was sent 2/9, right? That's only 2 days before mine was sent. I can't wait to see if yours passes and when.


----------



## adisneymama

bewithmickey said:


> Yours was sent 2/9, right? That's only 2 days before mine was sent. I can't wait to see if yours passes and when.


Correct.  Good luck to you!


----------



## John Gry

John Gry---$175-$30884-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24


----------



## Redheadprincess

John Gry said:


> John Gry---$175-$30884-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24


Congrats.


----------



## John Gry

John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1, passed 2/24

Wow! My 2nd Contract that passed today!


----------



## Chia1974

John Gry said:


> John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1, passed 2/24
> 
> Wow! My 2nd Contract that passed today!


Love to hear good new!


----------



## Tiffani123

adisneymama said:


> I also am worried about our SSR that we sent in at $140 for a pretty loaded contract.
> 
> I hope the prices aren't about to go up.  We will most likely buy direct if this one is ROFR'd.  Not sure we will hear back from Disney before the current promo ends.  Oddly enough though the broker we used for this contract has removed the listing completely from the website.  It had been saying Sale Pending.  The wait is the worst part.


You “should” be ok at $140 but you never know what they will take and what they let through. We had an extremely loaded 200pt SSR pass at $135 on 2/2. We closed last week, now waiting on points to load. Good luck to you!


----------



## adisneymama

Tiffani123 said:


> You “should” be ok at $140 but you never know what they will take and what they let through. We had an extremely loaded 200pt SSR pass at $135 on 2/2. We closed last week, now waiting on points to load. Good luck to you!


Thank you!  Happy you were able to close on your contract.  Congratulations!


----------



## MountainTrio

MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24 !!

I can't believe they let that through given their recent AKV buying!! Very pleased.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MountainTrio said:


> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24 !!
> 
> I can't believe they let that through given their recent AKV buying!! Very pleased.


Wow!  That gives me hope for my AKV's in ROFR!  Congrats!


----------



## bewithmickey

MountainTrio said:


> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24 !!
> 
> I can't believe they let that through given their recent AKV buying!! Very pleased.


That is so awesome. Congrats!


----------



## bewithmickey

John Gry said:


> John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1, passed 2/24
> 
> Wow! My 2nd Contract that passed today!


Wow! You need to go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Wedgeout

MountainTrio said:


> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24 !!
> 
> I can't believe they let that through given their recent AKV buying!! Very pleased.


This is great!! Sneak in and Sneak back out! Congrats!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run---$75-$-5103.50-50-HH-April-0/21, 50/22, 50/23-- sent 2/24
Red Dog Run---$145-$-$6467.00-40-AKV-Oct-0/21, 40/22, 40/23,  --sent 2/15

Tried for some time to get a small HH for either a Mar or Oct UY.  Never was able to get one in the mid or lower 70s. 

Gave up and decided when the 50pt HH showed up with an April UY, I figured why not?  Saving HH for every other year.  Bank at the same time as my March if needed, and use the next year. Happy with the price, but wow, those closing costs were $670!  That did hit me as a surprise.


----------



## Ginamarie

They do seem to be buying back more than usual.  I was talking to a broker this morning about HHI contracts and he was shocked that mine was taken last week.  He seems to think HHI and VB may wind up with contract extensions (which I disagree with).

I'm glad some people got good news today though!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> They do seem to be buying back more than usual.  I was talking to a broker this morning about HHI contracts and he was shocked that mine was taken last week.  He seems to think HHI and VB may wind up with contract extensions (which I disagree with).
> 
> I'm glad some people got good news today though!


I don’t believe in extensions but I think maybe this is Disney’s new strategy. Buy back more through ROFR and keep selling sold out resorts with nice incentives to squeeze out the resale market and build fewer new resorts going forward.


----------



## Wedgeout

With that HH buyback. I’d be leaning more toward at that unfortunate timing, someone was in the market for 150 direct for a blue card qualification. They saw, took, and made a little profit for stats. The whole mindset of ROFR will continue to be a mystery.


----------



## Ashlotte

Kim5726 said:


> kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 26/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/23
> 
> Was going to hold out for a subsidized contract but they're so hard to find with the same use year.



Oh, I'll be watching this one and crossing my fingers for you. This is exactly what I am in the market for. What was the original point price they were asking?


----------



## Chia1974

Ashlotte said:


> Oh, I'll be watching this one and crossing my fingers for you. This is exactly what I am in the market for. What was the original point price they were asking?


I don’t think they take a current resort.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I don’t think they take a current resort.


I think I read on here that Disney took back Aulani once a few years back. But it was a ridiculously low price or something


----------



## sipnride

Back on the horse  

sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24


----------



## perchy

Red Dog Run said:


> Red Dog Run---$75-$-5103.50-50-HH-April-0/21, 50/22, 50/23-- sent 2/24
> Red Dog Run---$145-$-$6467.00-40-AKV-Oct-0/21, 40/22, 40/23,  --sent 2/15
> 
> Tried for some time to get a small HH for either a Mar or Oct UY.  Never was able to get one in the mid or lower 70s.
> 
> Gave up and decided when the 50pt HH showed up with an April UY, I figured why not?  Saving HH for every other year.  Bank at the same time as my March if needed, and use the next year. Happy with the price, but wow, those closing costs were $670!  That did hit me as a surprise.



I think I was looking at this one. I need more HHI points. And yet, our first stay is this April. I hope it’s worth it. It occurred to me that a nice Airbnb is potentially cheaper than HHI points in the summer months.


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think I read on here that Disney took back Aulani once a few years back. But it was a ridiculously low price or something



Really? So I can put in lowball offers to my heart's content?


----------



## Chia1974

Ashlotte said:


> Really? So I can put in lowball offers to my heart's content?


They don't even take subsidized ones.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> Really? So I can put in lowball offers to my heart's content?


Yes, there is no bottom limit for Aulani. It is still not sold out after 10 years. And there are tons of listings on the resale market. Subsidized dues contracts are a different story though. Those sell super fast.


----------



## perchy

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yes, there is no bottom limit for Aulani. It is still not sold out after 10 years. And there are tons of listings on the resale market. Subsidized dues contracts are a different story though. Those sell super fast.



I'd offer $1.00 pp if I new I could afford the dues on that 1,000 point contract...

Anyone (or five) wanna go in with me? lol. I feel like if Disney takes it back, we'd still be doing the seller a favor.


----------



## dado4

perchy said:


> I'd offer $1.00 pp if I new I could afford the dues on that 1,000 point contract...
> 
> Anyone (or five) wanna go in with me? lol. I feel like if Disney takes it back, we'd still be doing the seller a favor.


I've been trying to convince my siblings to do a big one like that with me. They are crazy and for some reason don't do Disney all the time so it's a tough sell. lol


----------



## Chia1974

perchy said:


> I'd offer $1.00 pp if I new I could afford the dues on that 1,000 point contract...
> 
> Anyone (or five) wanna go in with me? lol. I feel like if Disney takes it back, we'd still be doing the seller a favor.


Someone bought the Aulani I forget how many exactly (a lot) points points was available for $99.


----------



## Msh11982

Msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/15


----------



## Chia1974

Msh11982 said:


> Msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/15


Good luck. I had two taken last month but they were 2x loaded 2022 points.


----------



## shand32783

Alright. Who's going to confess to taking that 130pt DEC BLT contract from Fidelity that just posted yesterday? 



420 × 294


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 2/25


----------



## keirabella2012

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 2/25


Not that I'm in the market for Aulani... but WOW, where did you find that gem ?!?


----------



## Ashlotte

Chia1974 said:


> Someone bought the Aulani I forget how many exactly (a lot) points points was available for $99.



WOW! Good to know as I start making offers. Thanks!


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yes, there is no bottom limit for Aulani. It is still not sold out after 10 years. And there are tons of listings on the resale market. Subsidized dues contracts are a different story though. Those sell super fast.



I just learned about the subsidized contracts. Any tips on how to track those down? Is it just daily stalking of the dvc listing site?


----------



## sachilles

alright. 15 days in. Any minute now on right of first refusal.....right? I know, I know. Still have a couple of weeks.


----------



## dado4

keirabella2012 said:


> Not that I'm in the market for Aulani... but WOW, where did you find that gem ?!?


There's 2 very well priced low point Aulani contracts that just popped up on Fidelity this morning! I don't want a June use year but they do look tempting.


----------



## snowy82

sachilles said:


> alright. 15 days in. Any minute now on right of first refusal.....right? I know, I know. Still have a couple of weeks.


 Ours was only submitted on Monday and it feels like time is dragging on. By 15 days, I'm sure your battery is draining from checking your inbox


----------



## keirabella2012

sachilles said:


> alright. 15 days in. Any minute now on right of first refusal.....right? I know, I know. Still have a couple of weeks.


My last contract only took 15 days to pass. I sent a SSR 2/4 and I still haven't heard anything. It's been 21 days


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

keirabella2012 said:


> Not that I'm in the market for Aulani... but WOW, where did you find that gem ?!?


I don't think it's about the particular broker, it's about the seller. I negotiate until I find a price I am comfortable paying. Key is, you have to be able to walk away.


----------



## potlicker81

keirabella2012 said:


> My last contract only took 15 days to pass. I sent a SSR 2/4 and I still haven't heard anything. It's 21 days


I sent in an AKL on 2/4 also. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Ginamarie

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I don't think it's about the particular broker, it's about the seller. I negotiate until I find a price I am comfortable paying. Key is, you have to be able to walk away.


Oh it's also the broker- some of them have unrealistic expectations about what contracts are worth and give those opinions to their clients.  If a contract is listed $50/point above what I'm willing to pay, I'm a lot less likely to bid on one than a contract that's $15-20 above what I want to pay.


----------



## keirabella2012

Ginamarie said:


> Oh it's also the broker- some of them have unrealistic expectations about what contracts are worth and give those opinions to their clients.  If a contract is listed $50/point above what I'm willing to pay, I'm a lot less likely to bid on one than a contract that's $15-20 above what I want to pay.


Agreed. I felt comfortable bidding $7 less on an already decent priced contract. Not sure I'd even attempt it on a very overpriced one. I feel like I'd be setting myself up for disappointment when my offer was declined.


----------



## Dkbldev

potlicker81 said:


> I sent in an AKL on 2/4 also. The wait is killing me!


We are 2/1 and it has been excruciating. Each day that goes by is like doing a bigger shot of Beverly


----------



## Redheadprincess

sachilles said:


> alright. 15 days in. Any minute now on right of first refusal.....right? I know, I know. Still have a couple of weeks.


There are between 21-23 days right now on deciding.


----------



## Chia1974

Ashlotte said:


> I just learned about the subsidized contracts. Any tips on how to track those down? Is it just daily stalking of the dvc listing site?


You sign up for brokers email of new listings. Let your fav broker what you are looking for. Sometimes especially Fidelity doesn’t have it listed as subsidized but you do the math you know. I don’t even remember how I came across mine.


----------



## Redheadprincess

potlicker81 said:


> I sent in an AKL on 2/4 also. The wait is killing me!


They decided on some 2/3 contracts a day or two ago. So you are up next.


----------



## Ashlotte

Chia1974 said:


> You sign up for brokers email of new listings. Let your fav broker what you are looking for. Sometimes especially Fidelity doesn’t have it listed as subsidized but you do the math you know. I don’t even remember how I came across mine.



Thanks!


----------



## potlicker81

Redheadprincess said:


> They decided on some 2/3 contracts a day or two ago. So you are up next.


I really hope so. Doesn't seem like anyone heard anything yet today


----------



## potlicker81

Dkbldev said:


> We are 2/1 and it has been excruciating. Each day that goes by is like doing a bigger shot of Beverly


I would drink a big gulp full of Beverly if it meant I could find out if my contract passed


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> I just learned about the subsidized contracts. Any tips on how to track those down? Is it just daily stalking of the dvc listing site?


Unfortunately yes. I have like 10 different resale sites saved to my bookmark and stalk them everyday. And many websites don’t make it easy to identify the subsidized ones. Usually Fidelity and dvdresalemarket labels them clearly.


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> Unfortunately yes. I have like 10 different resale sites saved to my bookmark and stalk them everyday. And many websites don’t make it easy to identify the subsidized ones. Usually Fidelity and dvdresalemarket labels them clearly.



Thank you! Are the subsidized accounts in such demand that you pretty much need to jump on them and offer full price? Any idea what the going rates are for them currently?


----------



## heynowirv

Heynowirv---$131-$7468-50-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 47/22, 50/23- sent 2/23


----------



## Chia1974

Ashlotte said:


> Thank you! Are the subsidized accounts in such demand that you pretty much need to jump on them and offer full price? Any idea what the going rates are for them currently?


Everything is negotiable! But probably anything less than 100 points will sell immediately.
I see many in 130s lately.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> Thank you! Are the subsidized accounts in such demand that you pretty much need to jump on them and offer full price? Any idea what the going rates are for them currently?


You can always negotiate. I offered $120pp for a subsidized contract that was listed for $145pp. I’m currently awaiting ROFR at $125pp. It all depends on the size and loaded/stripped nature of the contract.

you should also set up text/email alerts with brokers.


----------



## Msh11982

Chia1974 said:


> Good luck. I had two taken last month but they were 2x loaded 2022 points.


Thanks! I’m really hoping it passes!


----------



## Red Dog Run

perchy said:


> I think I was looking at this one. I need more HHI points. And yet, our first stay is this April. I hope it’s worth it. It occurred to me that a nice Airbnb is potentially cheaper than HHI points in the summer months.


Prob right, but my ulterior motive is to also use them at AKV, SSR, or OKW at the 7-month mark.  It's small enough and a good enough price not to ever meet direct pricing until it reverts back.


----------



## Kim5726

Ashlotte said:


> Oh, I'll be watching this one and crossing my fingers for you. This is exactly what I am in the market for. What was the original point price they were asking?


 They were asking $120 and took my initial offer at $108. Now with all this chatter of subsidized I’m thinking maybe I should just go that route again. Just so hard to find my use year.


----------



## Chia1974

Kim5726 said:


> They were asking $120 and took my initial offer at $108. Now with all this chatter of subsidized I’m thinking maybe I should just go that route again. Just so hard to find my use year.


Subsidized contract is such a rare find. You have to just go with whatever UY it is. My subsidized Aulani was my 3rd UY.


----------



## Kjdisney

Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25


----------



## Kim5726

Chia1974 said:


> Subsidized contract is such a rare find. You have to just go with whatever UY it is. My subsidized Aulani was my 3rd UY.


We have a smaller Aulani contract and found we needed more points for a one bedroom so I’d prefer they be the same use year. Maybe I’m not up for the hunt for it then lol


----------



## DVChris

Kim5726 said:


> We have a smaller Aulani contract and found we needed more points for a one bedroom so I’d prefer they be the same use year. Maybe I’m not up for the hunt for it then lol


Don't give up on finding one! I'm in the process of closing on 2 subsidized contracts with the UY that I wanted. I found the first on a broker's app that provides instant notification. I submitted a full ask offer within minutes of the notification. Several brokers have apps, including this board's sponsor. The 2nd was through a private sale and we did not use a broker. I've seen at least 20 subsidized contracts in the last 6 months of actively looking... not a lot but they are definitely out there.


----------



## prouddaddycdn

We just had a very fast resale process.  Made the offer on Poly for 100 pts on Jan 15th and had the points loaded into our account as of Feb 22nd.   Total of 38 days from start to finish which is unbelievable.    My first resale contract at AKV took 92 days in total by comparison back in 2017.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

prouddaddycdn said:


> We just had a very fast resale process.  Made the offer on Poly for 100 pts on Jan 15th and had the points loaded into our account as of Feb 22nd.   Total of 38 days from start to finish which is unbelievable.    My first resale contract at AKV took 92 days in total by comparison back in 2017.


That does seem very fast!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Chia1974 said:


> Subsidized contract is such a rare find. You have to just go with whatever UY it is. My subsidized Aulani was my 3rd UY.


For me, the multiple UYs require too much effort and bring on too many additional complications. I’d rather have them all the same UY non subsidized. Of course, this is just me, but over the long term I think it’s way easier to have the same UY for at least the same resort.


----------



## bewithmickey

sipnride said:


> Back on the horse
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24


Good luck!


----------



## UATahoe

Got this this morning. Hoping they wouldnt be asking just to then take the contract. But who knows.
From DVC administration:


"Hello,

We have a couple of members with the same names and address. Can you confirm if there are the same people?

JOSEPH LOUIS ICARD and SARA JONELL ICARD

Your buyer Mr. Joseph Icard shows the suffix JR.

Please advise.

Thanks"


----------



## DVChris

UATahoe said:


> Got this this morning. Hoping they wouldnt be asking just to then take the contract. But who knows.
> From DVC administration:
> 
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> We have a couple of members with the same names and address. Can you confirm if there are the same people?
> 
> JOSEPH LOUIS ICARD and SARA JONELL ICARD
> 
> Your buyer Mr. Joseph Icard shows the suffix JR.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks"


In my experience, amending docs means you passed ROFR. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tommcp516

We're one step closer--our deed was recorded on Friday. I just found out that Disney found an error--the deed mentions 250 points when the actual number is 210.

Does anyone have any experience on the steps/additional time required to correct this? Will a whole new deed need to be re-signed and notarized again before its refiled, or can a simple correction be filed with the existing deed?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

tommcp516 said:


> We're one step closer--our deed was recorded on Friday. I just found out that Disney found an error--the deed mentions 250 points when the actual number is 210.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience on the steps/additional time required to correct this? Will a whole new deed need to be re-signed and notarized again before its refiled, or can a simple correction be filed with the existing deed?


The title company should be able to file a corrective deed. But, do you mean the annual point allotment is 210, or there are 210/250 points available currently? If the allotment total was incorrect that would change quite a bit of your contract, including any annual dues you reimbursed the seller. If it's just the currently available points that differ, the seller should reimburse you for the points they used, the amount per point is usually outlined in your contract. How frustrating!


----------



## Chia1974

Hopefully 3rd time is the charm!

Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26


----------



## bewithmickey

This is probably a dumb question (Sorry in advance), but who lets you know if Disney passed or took the ROFR? Do you get emailed from Disney directly or from your resale company?


----------



## bigorsmall

bewithmickey said:


> This is probably a dumb question (Sorry in advance), but who lets you know if Disney passed or took the ROFR? Do you get emailed from Disney directly or from your resale company?



Resale company and Title company.


----------



## Chia1974

bewithmickey said:


> This is probably a dumb question (Sorry in advance), but who lets you know if Disney passed or took the ROFR? Do you get emailed from Disney directly or from your resale company?


Broker or the title company.


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> Hopefully 3rd time is the charm!
> 
> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26


You found that International Seller! Hopefully Disney doesn't get weird and take it.


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> You found that International Seller! Hopefully Disney doesn't get weird and take it.


Really!
I got the email from the broker the day my other one was taken:
ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)

I felt like it was meant to be with my UY.


----------



## tommcp516

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> The title company should be able to file a corrective deed. But, do you mean the annual point allotment is 210, or there are 210/250 points available currently? If the allotment total was incorrect that would change quite a bit of your contract, including any annual dues you reimbursed the seller. If it's just the currently available points that differ, the seller should reimburse you for the points they used, the amount per point is usually outlined in your contract. How frustrating!



The allotment total in the contract was for 260 points combined: one Unit for 210 and one Unit for 50.

The allotment total in the deed incorrectly lists one Unit for 250 points and correctly lists one Unit for 50 points.


----------



## bewithmickey

Chia1974 said:


> Really!
> I got the email from the broker the day my other one was taken:
> ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)
> 
> I felt like it was meant to be with my UY.


Do contracts with international sellers generally take longer to close?


----------



## keirabella2012

bewithmickey said:


> Do contracts with international sellers generally take longer to close?


I was told yes they do. International seller's may have difficulty getting documents notarized. This information came from the title company we are using.


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> Really!
> I got the email from the broker the day my other one was taken:
> ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)
> 
> I felt like it was meant to be with my UY.


The one that was taken was foreign owned?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

tommcp516 said:


> The allotment total in the contract was for 260 points combined: one Unit for 210 and one Unit for 50.
> 
> The allotment total in the deed incorrectly lists one Unit for 250 points and correctly lists one Unit for 50 points.


When you say unit, do you mean 2 separate contracts that you closed at the same time? Or do you mean one contract, and one use year has 210 points and another use year has 50?  If they are two separate contracts each will have their own deed. If you mean use years it’s possible that there were more points in that use year than the owners previously realized, in which case, congrats- bonus points!


----------



## Emily921

I have been stalking this site once again and got the urge to add on.

Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10


----------



## Chia1974

keirabella2012 said:


> The one that was taken was foreign owned?


No, two taken were domestic sellers.


----------



## tommcp516

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> When you say unit, do you mean 2 separate contracts that you closed at the same time? Or do you mean one contract, and one use year has 210 points and another use year has 50?  If they are two separate contracts each will have their own deed. If you mean use years it’s possible that there were more points in that use year than the owners previously realized, in which case, congrats- bonus points!



It was one contract that included two units being sold: 210 points alloted to Unit 5A and 50 points alloted to Unit 1B. The use year was the same for both.

There was a single deed that listed both Units. The problem was that there was a typo that alloted 250 points to Unit 5A (instead of the correct figure of 210). The allotment of 50 points points to Unit 1B was correctly done. But the deed, as written and now recorded, contains an over-allotment of 300 points, instead of the correct total of 260 points that we had actually purchased.


----------



## DonMacGregor

tommcp516 said:


> It was one contract that included two units being sold: 210 points alloted to Unit 5A and 50 points alloted to Unit 1B. The use year was the same for both.
> 
> There was a single deed that listed both Units. The problem was that there was a typo that alloted 250 points to Unit 5A (instead of the correct figure of 210). The allotment of 50 points points to Unit 1B was correctly done. But the deed, as written and now recorded, contains an over-allotment of 300 points, instead of the correct total of 260 points that we had actually purchased.


I wasn't aware that they could combine fractional interests in two separate units under one deed. Interesting.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

tommcp516 said:


> It was one contract that included two units being sold: 210 points alloted to Unit 5A and 50 points alloted to Unit 1B. The use year was the same for both.
> 
> There was a single deed that listed both Units. The problem was that there was a typo that alloted 250 points to Unit 5A (instead of the correct figure of 210). The allotment of 50 points points to Unit 1B was correctly done. But the deed, as written and now recorded, contains an over-allotment of 300 points, instead of the correct total of 260 points that we had actually purchased.


Definitely bring this up with both the broker and title agent. I've never seen two different units under one contract so this is out of my league.


----------



## JETSDAD

bewithmickey said:


> Do contracts with international sellers generally take longer to close?


They don't have to. I'm a foreign seller and had the docs notarized the day they were sent to me....couriered back the following day.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

JETSDAD said:


> They don't have to. I'm a foreign seller and had the docs notarized the day they were sent to me....couriered back the following day.



Did you use a Canadian notary or did you have to visit the US embassy?


----------



## JETSDAD

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Did you use a Canadian notary or did you have to visit the US embassy?


Canadian.  I'm sure there are countries where people would have to go to an embassy which would take more time for sure.


----------



## keirabella2012

23 days!!! Just got the email that it passed.  
Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-200/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 2/4, passed 2/27


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

keirabella2012 said:


> 23 days!!! Just got the email that it passed.
> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-200/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 2/4, passed 2/27


Congratulations!! We’re waiting on a SSR contract, too, that we submitted 2/15. Glad to see they didn’t keep you waiting too long.


----------



## keirabella2012

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Congratulations!! We’re waiting on a SSR contract, too, that we submitted 2/15. Glad to see they didn’t keep you waiting too long.


Thank you! Good luck on yours.


----------



## Redheadprincess

keirabella2012 said:


> 23 days!!! Just got the email that it passed.
> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-200/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 2/4, passed 2/27


Congratulations!! Ours was sent 2/9 so hopefully we will find out soon, too.


----------



## snowy82

Chia1974 said:


> Hopefully 3rd time is the charm!
> 
> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26



Good luck!!! You and I keep putting in offers around the same time. Fingers crossed that this one is it for the both of us!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

For those of you that had SSR contracts taken at $132 or lower - were you paying the 2022 dues or was the seller? I'm looking at a couple of contracts that are fully loaded and the buyer is expected to pay the 2022 dues with a price of $132/pp. I don't mind paying the dues if it means it has a higher chance of passing ROFR. Or should I just pay more per point for stripped contract? I want a Feb UY and I'm going to sell my Dec UY contracts after my trip in May.


----------



## adisneymama

Good luck to everyone waiting to hear good news this week!


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> For those of you that had SSR contracts taken at $132 or lower - were you paying the 2022 dues or was the seller? I'm looking at a couple of contracts that are fully loaded and the buyer is expected to pay the 2022 dues with a price of $132/pp. I don't mind paying the dues if it means it has a higher chance of passing ROFR. Or should I just pay more per point for stripped contract? I want a Feb UY and I'm going to sell my Dec UY contracts after my trip in May.


My contract as the seller was taken at $132. It has no points till October 22 and buyer pays the 22 MF. Broker thought I priced too high. You just never know.


----------



## Dkbldev

adisneymama said:


> Good luck to everyone waiting to hear good news this week!


Fingers...and toes are crossed


----------



## John Gry

John Gry---$165-$23263-130-CCV@WL-Dec-138/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/7, passed 2/28

Very excited, this is our 3rd contract this week! Now, please let me find the patience to see this to the end! The end is near...


----------



## ProudMommyof2

ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27 

I am beyond excited- we have rented points since 2009! Patience is not easy for me, so this will be hard! Please send good vibes


----------



## softballmom3

LadybugsMum said:


> For those of you that had SSR contracts taken at $132 or lower - were you paying the 2022 dues or was the seller? I'm looking at a couple of contracts that are fully loaded and the buyer is expected to pay the 2022 dues with a price of $132/pp. I don't mind paying the dues if it means it has a higher chance of passing ROFR. Or should I just pay more per point for stripped contract? I want a Feb UY and I'm going to sell my Dec UY contracts after my trip in May.



Last year I had one taken in June @ $128 per point for 100 points that the seller was paying the dues for.  A couple of months later I had one pass @ $128 per point for 110 points where I paid the dues.  They seem to like the ones where the seller pays the dues (or at least they did then).


----------



## jenne

jenne---$99-$7489-70-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 70/23- sent 2/22


----------



## Marmyboy

Markmyboy —- $138-$18179-120-SSR-Dec-213/21,120/22,120/23-sent 2/28

Trying to be optimistic about passing ROFR


----------



## vdangelo239

ProudMommyof2 said:


> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27
> 
> I am beyond excited- we have rented points since 2009! Patience is not easy for me, so this will be hard! Please send good vibes



It's so awesome to own there - I think you'll be just fine based on history of ROFR - GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## UATahoe

More correspondence from DVC for today asking for a contract addendum on our recent offer so our names match to our current DVC contract. Guessing we will hear back something soon at this point. Not really sure why they would be asking for corrections like this just to take the contract so fingers crossed. This is for a SSR contract at $117 a point.


----------



## bewithmickey

UATahoe said:


> More correspondence from DVC for today asking for a contract addendum on our recent offer so our names match to our current DVC contract. Guessing we will hear back something soon at this point. Not really sure why they would be asking for corrections like this just to take the contract so fingers crossed. This is for a SSR contract at $117 a point.


I hope you get it. That gives me hope for my SSR at $119 that I'm waiting on.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

UATahoe said:


> More correspondence from DVC for today asking for a contract addendum on our recent offer so our names match to our current DVC contract. Guessing we will hear back something soon at this point. Not really sure why they would be asking for corrections like this just to take the contract so fingers crossed. This is for a SSR contract at $117 a point.



I went through the same on a BLT contract. They took it 24 hours later.

I was just happy they didn’t put the contract to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## UATahoe

bewithmickey said:


> I hope you get it. That gives me hope for my SSR at $119 that I'm waiting on.



we had zero hope when we put in the offer. And trying not to get our hopes up but it seems like all of this would point to good news. Will post back whenever we head anything else.


----------



## UATahoe

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I went through the same on a BLT contract. They took it 24 hours later.
> 
> I was just happy they didn’t put the contract to the bottom of the pile.


Figures. Lol. I am sure that’s what will happen here. But if they are buying it back why would any corrections be needed? They become pointless if they take it.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

UATahoe said:


> Figures. Lol. I am sure that’s what will happen here. But if they are buying it back why would any corrections be needed? They become pointless if they take it.


Who knows. Good question.
Maybe to force sloppy resale brokers to have a conversation with us.


----------



## LadybugsMum

My offer was accepted, but I'm waiting on the paperwork. I'll post the string once it's sent for ROFR. I have a feeling it will get taken, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I went through the same on a BLT contract. They took it 24 hours later.
> 
> I was just happy they didn’t put the contract to the bottom of the pile.


Same thing happened to us, needed confirmation on a name, then took it next day.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

If you posted and don't see your information on the list, please use the handy-dandy tool on Page 1 to report your string, thanks   !


----------



## Jfsag123

Jfsag123 said:


> jfsag123---$140-$18430-120-AKV-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23- sent 2/20
> 
> Excited to be joining this thread! This is our first attempt at a DVC purchase. It seems Disney has been snatching up AKL left and right and this is a loaded contract, so I'm kind of worried, but crossing my fingers it will make it through.



We had a surprise major home repair situation pop up this past week. Since we were within the 10 day period, we decided we needed to cancel our offer. It hurt so badly to do, but to keep it would have required some financial twisting that I couldn't justify. Planning to either look for a small contract just to get our feet wet with the plan of adding on over the next couple of years or to wait a while and try again. Will still be silently stalking this thread and wishing you all luck with your contracts! On the plus side, there's now a loaded contract available for someone again...


----------



## tommcp516

tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/14

Deed filed 2/25


----------



## vdangelo239

tommcp516 said:


> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/14
> 
> Deed filed 2/25



awesome!   This gives me hope!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1

Update: submission to ROFR was delayed due to seller returning paperwork


----------



## Ruttangel

I got an email from a broker claiming a RIV contract was taken in q4 2021 for $141, now that is very peculiar


----------



## bewithmickey

This waiting is TORTURE!


----------



## Chia1974

bewithmickey said:


> This waiting is TORTURE!


ROFR isn’t for the faint of heart. I’m on my 3rd try for BWV since beginning of January. It’s an international seller. If this doesn’t work out, I’m done!


----------



## BeachClub2014

Chia1974 said:


> ROFR isn’t for the faint of heart. I’m on my 3rd try for BWV since beginning of January. It’s an international seller. If this doesn’t work out, I’m done!



Never give up!


----------



## Wedgeout

Never give up the ROFR fight!! It’s just time…that’s all.


----------



## koncra

Morganjacar said:


> I'm waiting on my close date for my resale poly and a fully loaded Saratoga just was posted at $121 pp with my same use year. Someone tell me not to!!


do it!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ruttangel said:


> I got an email from a broker claiming a RIV contract was taken in q4 2021 for $141, now that is very peculiar



I saw that too!  I was shocked. I wonder if that was an error.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

bewithmickey said:


> This waiting is TORTURE!


And it gets worse, after passing ROFR and closing then you have to wait for the deed to get recorded then for DVC to add to, or create, your account. My deed was recorded on 2/14/22 and I'm still waiting for the contract to be added to the membership number. Started the whole process on 11/27/21 with the offer.  *strums fingers on table*


----------



## bewithmickey

Flynn's Gal said:


> And it gets worse, after passing ROFR and closing then you have to wait for the deed to get recorded then for DVC to add to, or create, your account. My deed was recorded on 2/14/22 and I'm still waiting for the contract to be added to the membership number. Started the whole process on 11/27/21 with the offer.  *strums fingers on table*


Oh my word! That's a long process. I don't recall it taking that long when I bought resale years ago.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Flynn's Gal said:


> And it gets worse, after passing ROFR and closing then you have to wait for the deed to get recorded then for DVC to add to, or create, your account. My deed was recorded on 2/14/22 and I'm still waiting for the contract to be added to the membership number. Started the whole process on 11/27/21 with the offer.  *strums fingers on table*



Is this for a WDW resort? I had an offer sent for ROFR on 11/23 and the new contract showed on my account on Jan 22. This is a really long time if you started in late Nov.


----------



## John Gry

Flynn's Gal said:


> And it gets worse, after passing ROFR and closing then you have to wait for the deed to get recorded then for DVC to add to, or create, your account. My deed was recorded on 2/14/22 and I'm still waiting for the contract to be added to the membership number. Started the whole process on 11/27/21 with the offer.  *strums fingers on table*


OMG, I cannot believe how long this whole process could possibly take! Does it ever get better?


----------



## Flynn's Gal

LadybugsMum said:


> Is this for a WDW resort? I had an offer sent for ROFR on 11/23 and the new contract showed on my account on Jan 22. This is a really long time if you started in late Nov.


Yes, it's WDW - AKL.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

bewithmickey said:


> Oh my word! That's a long process. I don't recall it taking that long when I bought resale years ago.


My first resale took 39 days to pass ROFR back in late 2020 when things were moving slow, but the adding of the membership number was only 9 days after deed recorded and points were loaded 12 days after that.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

John Gry said:


> OMG, I cannot believe how long this whole process could possibly take! Does it ever get better?


I think it ebbs and flows. Looking through the Closing Time thread, some time periods are fairly quick and some, like mine, are molasses.

ETA: I might add that a hard working title company agent could possibly make a difference. I don't know for sure. The title company I'm using isn't the best. I'm not in a hurry as I don't plan on using the points yet, but I'd like to see the contract and points in my account nonetheless.


----------



## Chia1974

I waited 8 weeks for my Aulani subsidized contract to pass ROFR. Seller used points from the contract mistakenly. Then Aulani requires paper closing document to be sent to Hawaii. My first SSR resale was ROFRd last May at $105. I picked up the phone and bought direct and points loaded within 2 hours of deposit.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Flynn's Gal said:


> And it gets worse, after passing ROFR and closing then you have to wait for the deed to get recorded then for DVC to add to, or create, your account. My deed was recorded on 2/14/22 and I'm still waiting for the contract to be added to the membership number. Started the whole process on 11/27/21 with the offer.  *strums fingers on table*



Does anyone know if at this stage, I contact DVC or the title agent to inquire why my contract hasn't been added to my membership yet?


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> I waited 8 weeks for my Aulani subsidized contract to pass ROFR. Seller used points from the contract mistakenly. Then Aulani requires paper closing document to be sent to Hawaii. My first SSR resale was ROFRd last May at $105. I picked up the phone and bought direct and points loaded within 2 hours of deposit.


That subsidized Aulani one is a contract I'd be willing to wait for. lol
I'm dying waiting for my BC to close.


----------



## dado4

Flynn's Gal said:


> Does anyone know if at this stage, I contact DVC or the title agent to inquire why my contract hasn't been added to my membership yet?


They supposedly get your contract added 3-4 weeks after deed recording. You might call and see if something is holding it up but it looks like overall it was closing that took longer than I'd expect.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Flynn's Gal said:


> Does anyone know if at this stage, I contact DVC or the title agent to inquire why my contract hasn't been added to my membership yet?


DVC Member Administration has your contract at this point, and they are only available by email unfortunately. I've tried contacting them in the past when my Aulani resale took 4 months from start to finish. Never received a response. Good luck! wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


----------



## bewithmickey

We just called our rep at DVC and bought SSR direct. It literally took 15 minutes. And within 45 minutes the points were in our account. Now Disney will probably pass on our 150pt SSR contract and we be buying 2 SSR contracts....one direct and one resale. And I'm okay with that.


Or I guess we could back out of the direct if we get an answer soon.


----------



## Sandisw

bewithmickey said:


> We just called our rep at DVC and bought SSR direct. It literally took 15 minutes. And within 45 minutes the points were in our account. Now Disney will probably pass on our 150pt SSR contract and we be buying 2 SSR contracts....one direct and one resale. And I'm okay with that.
> 
> 
> Or I guess we could back out of the direct if we get an answer soon.



Just make sure that you now add your current membership number to all the resale closing documents since you didn’t have that when the offer went in.

And, once you know it closes, send an email to MA just to give the info again for it all.   It just a triple check to make sure it goes in the right place.  
Congrats!


----------



## bewithmickey

Sandisw said:


> Just make sure that you now add your current membership number to all the resale closing documents since you didn’t have that when the offer went in.
> 
> And, once you know it closes, send an email to MA just to give the info again for it all.   It just a triple check to make sure it goes in the right place.
> Congrats!


We were already members thankfully. Same membership number.


----------



## KVacc

bewithmickey said:


> This waiting is TORTURE!


Yes it is, tomorrow it’s supposed to be our final closing date and the sellers still have not turned in their paperwork.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Flynn's Gal said:


> Does anyone know if at this stage, I contact DVC or the title agent to inquire why my contract hasn't been added to my membership yet?


I guess speaking of it, did the trick. Email came in at 6:45 p.m. The contract number has been added.


----------



## Paul Stupin

John Gry said:


> OMG, I cannot believe how long this whole process could possibly take! Does it ever get better?


No, it really doesn’t. That’s one of the reasons I started buying direct.


----------



## keirabella2012

So now that both my June use year contracts have passed ROFR I'm selling my October use year SSR. It's been listed for a month. Not one offer. I'm guessing October isn't desirable or the price is too high, although it's lower than the broker suggested. Should I lower the price or just wait it out? I have it listed at $128 pp. Thoughts?


----------



## Mpeter57

bewithmickey said:


> We just called our rep at DVC and bought SSR direct. It literally took 15 minutes. And within 45 minutes the points were in our account. Now Disney will probably pass on our 150pt SSR contract and we be buying 2 SSR contracts....one direct and one resale. And I'm okay with that.
> 
> 
> Or I guess we could back out of the direct if we get an answer soon.


What did you pay per point for SSR direct?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

dado4 said:


> I'm dying waiting for my BC to close.


Us too. We sent back our closing docs in 24 hours. Waiting on the seller for a week now. I understand that not everybody can move as quickly as I did. But if somebody had a 40k check for me I'd find a way to move faster haha.


----------



## Chia1974

keirabella2012 said:


> So now that both my June use year contracts have passed ROFR I'm selling my October use year SSR. It's been listed for a month. Not one offer. I'm guessing October isn't desirable or the price is too high, although it's lower than the broker suggested. Should I lower the price or just wait it out? I have it listed at $128 pp. Thoughts?


How many points? I sold 100 point contract for $132 with October UY in less than 3 weeks. Broker thought it was too high. It was taken however.


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> How many points? I sold 100 point contract for $132 with October UY in less than 3 weeks. Broker thought it was too high. It was taken however.


200 point contract with 169 points for '22


----------



## Chia1974

keirabella2012 said:


> 200 point contract with 169 points for '22


I think it’s priced right. There are only 22 SSR October UY contract for sale currently. A larger contract takes more time to sell.


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> I think it’s priced right. There are only 22 SSR October UY contract for sale currently. A larger contract takes more time to sell.


Thank you.


----------



## poofyo101

Ruttangel said:


> I got an email from a broker claiming a RIV contract was taken in q4 2021 for $141, now that is very peculiar


Dont believe. Must be a mistake


----------



## Beta to the Max

Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1


----------



## snowy82

It's been a quiet week so far ! I don't think I've seen anyone get a response on their ROFR yet...fingers crossed on everyone who has entered the range! I still have another week before I am checking my inbox every 17 seconds


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Beta to the Max said:


> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1


Wow great price!


----------



## adisneymama

snowy82 said:


> It's been a quiet week so far ! I don't think I've seen anyone get a response on their ROFR yet...fingers crossed on everyone who has entered the range! I still have another week before I am checking my inbox every 17 seconds


We are at day 21.  Still no word from Disney.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

snowy82 said:


> It's been a quiet week so far ! I don't think I've seen anyone get a response on their ROFR yet...fingers crossed on everyone who has entered the range! I still have another week before I am checking my inbox every 17 seconds


Day 20 for me, and I keep getting these annoying emails from my broker and title company saying they are still awaiting ROFR or to please verify my information. Just tell me what I really want to know!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Day 20 for me, and I keep getting these annoying emails from my broker and title company saying they are still awaiting ROFR or to please verify my information. Just tell me what I really want to know!



Day 32 for me and still no word on ROFR.  

Not a fan of First American Title.  Really wish Mason served Hawaii.


----------



## bewithmickey

Day 19 for me and I am already checking my email and this board every 17 seconds. LOL!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Day 15 and Day 16...  Our son and DIL arrived yesterday at Aulani and I'm waiting for the run down (it was late here on the east coast) so I expect to be busy checking out Aulani contracts later LOL!

UPDATE:  Of course, they LOVE it!  5th floor Ewa building with a garden view and view of the luau...off to a character breakfast and then hitting the pool!  It's only money, right LOL?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Day 32 for me and still no word on ROFR.
> 
> Not a fan of First American Title.  Really wish Mason served Hawaii.


Dude, that sucks! I’m working with Timeshare Title Inc. I never heard of them but we’ll see. My previous experience has been through Mason and Magic Vacations and we had no issues. I feel your pain bro. My VGC contract last year took 35 days. Hang in there!


----------



## bewithmickey

Is there a certain day of the week they go through ROFRs?


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 138/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 3/1 

Not too confident on this one, but hoping for the best!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Day 32 for me and still no word on ROFR.
> 
> Not a fan of First American Title.  Really wish Mason served Hawaii.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you may be in for quite a wait...I've purchased 2 Aulani resale contracts and they both took about 4 months. We had a different title agent-terrible-but they don't seem to be in a rush to get those processed. First American did tell me late last year that there were very few employees in HA who record deeds, so that extends the timeline.


----------



## MICKIMINI

bewithmickey said:


> Is there a certain day of the week they go through ROFRs?


I was just looking back at last week (might as well been last year) and it seemed Wednesday was a big day, so fingers crossed for all those ahead of me!


----------



## hayesdvc

It has been several years since a bought a resale contract.  My deed posted to the OC site on 2/23.  When should I have expectations that these points will be added to my membership?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

hayesdvc said:


> It has been several years since a bought a resale contract.  My deed posted to the OC site on 2/23.  When should I have expectations that these points will be added to my membership?



Any day now.  Usually takes another 15 to 20 days after deed is recorded.


----------



## MICKIMINI

hayesdvc said:


> It has been several years since a bought a resale contract.  My deed posted to the OC site on 2/23.  When should I have expectations that these points will be added to my membership?


It seems to be taking longer these days.  I believe my last add on was about a month.  Hopefully they have more staff now!


----------



## LadybugsMum

hayesdvc said:


> It has been several years since a bought a resale contract.  My deed posted to the OC site on 2/23.  When should I have expectations that these points will be added to my membership?


In Jan, it took 9 days for my new contract to show up on my account and I was able to call MS to have the points added 2 days later.


----------



## Chia1974

bewithmickey said:


> Is there a certain day of the week they go through ROFRs?


I believe results come back on Monday, Wednesday or Thursday according to my broker.


----------



## Redheadprincess

snowy82 said:


> It's been a quiet week so far ! I don't think I've seen anyone get a response on their ROFR yet...fingers crossed on everyone who has entered the range! I still have another week before I am checking my inbox every 17 seconds


Yes, I've only seen one Rofr decision in the last 3 days. We are day 21 today, too. I'm wondering if the pending GFV2 sale starting tomorrow may be slowing things on the ROFR side?


----------



## Redheadprincess

Chia1974 said:


> I believe results come back on Monday, Wednesday or Thursday according to my broker.


They come back on Friday, too. Both  of our last two contracts were taken on Fridays.


----------



## Chia1974

Redheadprincess said:


> They come back on Friday, too. Both  of our last two contracts were taken on Fridays.


Yea, I had one that was taken on a Friday. Painful memory!


----------



## LadybugsMum

While I haven't been officially notified that the contract has been sent to Disney, the website now says "Sale Pending" instead of "Offer Accepted". I'm not sure it will pass ROFR, but it doesn't hurt to try.

Edited send date:
LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4


----------



## Daisyrey

Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2


----------



## Redheadprincess

Daisyrey said:


> Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2


Congrats, yea!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Daisyrey said:


> Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2


Well yay!  Let's hope you are leading the DVC parade this week!  Nice!


----------



## snowy82

Daisyrey said:


> Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2




Yay, a glimmer of hope!! congrats!! we are offering $134 a point for our OKW but seller's paying closing costs. I hope it's enough to get us through!


----------



## adisneymama

Daisyrey said:


> Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2


Yay!  We submitted 2/9.  Maybe tomorrow will be our day!  Congratulations!!


----------



## princesscinderella

I found a great poly deal . Waiting for all the contracts to be signed before posting the details.  Decided to add another resort to our portfolio instead of adding more VGF2 points.  If it passes ROFR we will own at all three monorail loop resorts


----------



## bewithmickey

adisneymama said:


> Yay!  We submitted 2/9.  Maybe tomorrow will be our day!  Congratulations!!


I'm going to be looking for a post from you tomorrow!


----------



## Daisyrey

Redheadprincess said:


> Congrats, yea!!





MICKIMINI said:


> Well yay!  Let's hope you are leading the DVC parade this week!  Nice!





snowy82 said:


> Yay, a glimmer of hope!! congrats!! we are offering $134 a point for our OKW but seller's paying closing costs. I hope it's enough to get us through!





adisneymama said:


> Yay!  We submitted 2/9.  Maybe tomorrow will be our day!  Congratulations!!



Thanks everyone, good luck to everyone still waiting!  This thread has kept me sane during the wait


----------



## Redheadprincess

adisneymama said:


> Yay!  We submitted 2/9.  Maybe tomorrow will be our day!  Congratulations!!


Our was submitted to ROFR on 2/9, too.  I hope we all have something to celebrate in the next couple of days. I follow people's post to get the best timeline on ROFR.


----------



## adisneymama

Redheadprincess said:


> Our was submitted to ROFR on 2/9, too.  I how we all have something to celebrate in the next couple of days. I follow people's post to get the best timeline on ROFR.


Good luck!  Fingers crossed for you as well!


----------



## shand32783

Beta to the Max said:


> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1


Do you mind sharing what they were asking pp?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

princesscinderella said:


> I found a great poly deal . Waiting for all the contracts to be signed before posting the details. Decided to add another resort to our portfolio instead of adding more VGF2 points. If it passes ROFR we will own at all three monorail loop resorts


That's funny because the Poly contract I was contemplating is gone now. Half relieved - half disappointed haha. Best of luck!


----------



## keirabella2012

bewithmickey said:


> Is there a certain day of the week they go through ROFRs?


I've seen everyday of the week. Mine came on Sunday.


----------



## princesscinderella

JoeDisney247365 said:


> That's funny because the Poly contract I was contemplating is gone now. Half relieved - half disappointed haha. Best of luck!


April UY 135 points?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

princesscinderella said:


> April UY 135 points?


Nope haha. Sept UY 150 points. I actually felt better thinking a fellow board member took it. Good luck with your contract Im back out on the hunt!


----------



## rubybutt

Beta to the Max said:


> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1


They turned down my offer at that price a few weeks ago.  Nevermind.  I think I offered on a different one.


----------



## RooFeeYoo

RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2


----------



## Chia1974

Wow! I guess it’s time to scoop up some cheap resale VGF.


----------



## rubybutt

Chia1974 said:


> Wow! I guess it’s time to scoop up some cheap resale VGF.



The board sponsors are NOT going to be happy about this.  The way they carry their own inventory.....


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> Wow! I guess it’s time to scoop up some cheap resale VGF.


I've already made an offer on one and will not budge on price!


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> I've already made an offer on one and will not budge on price!



They may have to with these new direct prices.


----------



## Wedgeout

With direct VGF at Base $207 and with those incentives, until these active sale points sellout, best of good luck trying to resell VGF for over $170. This is the time to test ROFR. This is going to get fun to watch!


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

Dreading any email from the broker on a Thursday...day 21 of ROFR


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

Wedgeout said:


> With direct VGF at Base $207 and with those incentives, until these active sale points sellout, best of good luck trying to resell VGF for over $170. This is the time to test ROFR. This is going to get fun to watch!


Not having to wait for ROFR may be the key selling point for direct at VGF if Disney scoops up my BWV bid


----------



## Chia1974

Wedgeout said:


> With direct VGF at Base $207 and with those incentives, until these active sale points sellout, best of good luck trying to resell VGF for over $170. This is the time to test ROFR. This is going to get fun to watch!


With incentive, 200 VGF2 direct (not including cc) would cost about $4.32+dues over the life of the contract if buying April UY or later. VGF has the lowest dues after Aulani subsidized contract. This is extremely attractive for existing members. I’m not sure what is the offer for new members.


----------



## Wedgeout

1stTimeLongTime said:


> Not having to wait for ROFR may be the key selling point for direct at VGF if Disney scoops up my BWV bid


Don’t give up on where you really want the home resort to be but this definitely gives you another option.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I hope I hear back by 3/30. If Disney takes this SSR contract then I'll just buy 150 VGF points with Feb UY. It'll give me a new direct contract so I can sell my other direct contract with a Dec UY.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> I hope I hear back by 3/30. If Disney takes this SSR contract then I'll just buy 150 VGF points with Feb UY. It'll give me a new direct contract so I can sell my other direct contract with a Dec UY.


Is everyone making plans today on selling one of their contracts to buy VGF2? I’m waiting for BWV by an international seller so that will likely pass. I can sell one of my BLT contract


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> Is everyone making plans today on selling one of their contracts to buy VGF2? I’m waiting for BWV by an international seller so that will likely pass. I can sell one of my BLT contract


I am going to sell one of my Dec UY contracts because Feb works better for me. I was going to keep my direct Dec UY contract for the benefits, but it would make more sense for me to sell both Dec UY contracts and just have 2 UY - Feb and Aug.


----------



## bewithmickey

Call me crazy (really, it's ok), but I'm just not sold on VGF. I don't know why. But for those of you who are, go for it! The dues are the lowest, I think.


----------



## bewithmickey

LadybugsMum said:


> I am going to sell one of my Dec UY contracts because Feb works better for me. I was going to keep my direct Dec UY contract for the benefits, but it would make more sense for me to sell both Dec UY contracts and just have 2 UY - Feb and Aug.


What resort is your Dec UY?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28. passed 3/3

FINALLY!!!

What a day!  Great VGF2 incentives and this baby finally passes!  Cheers to 3-3-22!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

bewithmickey said:


> What resort is your Dec UY?


SSR. I have a 100pt direct and 210pt resale. I am definitely selling the 210 contract. If this Feb SSR contract gets taken in ROFR, I'll get 150 VGF points and sell the 100pt SSR contract as well.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

bewithmickey said:


> Call me crazy (really, it's ok), but I'm just not sold on VGF.


I'm with you.  The price is extremely tempting, but I honestly just don't love the resort all that much.  I also don't love Riviera, and Aulani is too far to go regularly, which all combines to make my Direct versus Resale positioning very straightforward.

Now if we saw incentives like they just offered at BLT at AKV, then we'd be talking...


----------



## snowy82

i'm a complete newbie - what are vgf and vgf2?


----------



## bewithmickey

snowy82 said:


> i'm a complete newbie - what are vgf and vgf2?


Villas at Grand Floridian and I guess VGF2 is the new ones they're selling there starting today.


----------



## NeoChaos

NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3 
We were trapped into loving Boardwalk after our last stay.


----------



## Chia1974

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3
> We were trapped into loving Boardwalk after our last stay.


Love and hate situations here! Disney kept on taking mine back.


----------



## dado4

I'm getting more points (300) from my BC resale but boy is VGF2 tempting at 200+ points range. I'd get about 215 points for the same sale price but I'd get 22 more years of points. I thought they'd be starting sales closer to the price they were at when they stopped selling VGF.


----------



## Wedgeout

snowy82 said:


> i'm a complete newbie - what are vgf and vgf2?


Was what it once was in speculations. Now it’s just VGF again.


----------



## vdangelo239

Honestly - the fact that VGF is here at $207 gives me comfort my BWV contract passes .... I don't see them having as much interest in scooping up more points with all this sales activity upcoming over the next few months.  Who is going to buy BWV at $230 a point direct when you have Riv / VGF far cheaper and with longer lengths - even if BWV is more attractive to someone direct.


----------



## Wedgeout

Reading no 2021 points given in the new VGF contracts. Hit ‘em hard in resale! They don’t appear to be looking for current points to enact the ROFR.


----------



## MFMont

MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3:


----------



## Chia1974

MFMont said:


> MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/4:


Great price on a loaded contract.


----------



## Chia1974

vdangelo239 said:


> Honestly - the fact that VGF is here at $207 gives me comfort my BWV contract passes .... I don't see them having as much interest in scooping up more points with all this sales activity upcoming over the next few months.  Who is going to buy BWV at $230 a point direct when you have Riv / VGF far cheaper and with longer lengths - even if BWV is more attractive to someone direct.


I guide says there’s no direct BWV promotion in the near future.


----------



## MFMont

vdangelo239 said:


> Honestly - the fact that VGF is here at $207 gives me comfort my BWV contract passes .... I don't see them having as much interest in scooping up more points with all this sales activity upcoming over the next few months.  Who is going to buy BWV at $230 a point direct when you have Riv / VGF far cheaper and with longer lengths - even if BWV is more attractive to someone direct.


 I like the way you think


----------



## MFMont

Chia1974 said:


> Great price on a loaded contract.



Thanks.  I will likely rent the 20' and 21' points, so roughly paid somewhere under $110pp that will have full points loaded this year............ if it passes


----------



## bewithmickey

MFMont said:


> Thanks.  I will likely rent the 20' and 21' points, so roughly paid somewhere under $110pp that will have full points loaded this year............ if it passes


Do you use a specific company to rent them? Or do it on your own? I have some I am thinking about renting, but have never done it before.


----------



## NeoChaos

MFMont said:


> MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3:


Nice contract.  Our contracts will be closely linked with their outcomes.


----------



## MFMont

bewithmickey said:


> Do you use a specific company to rent them? Or do it on your own? I have some I am thinking about renting, but have never done it before.



It has been 10 years since I have rented out any points. The last time that I did, I rented them on my own. It went smoothly. My felling is that if I can't get $2 or more PP over what one of the rental companies would give, I would likely go with one of them. There is a fair amount of frustration with renting them your self as there is some tire kicking and back and fourth and people won't read your posts entirely. What I may do is just make a few good reservations and just rent them that way to mitigate some of the pain points. I won't do to much research there until this contract passes


----------



## MFMont

NeoChaos said:


> Nice contract.  Our contracts will be closely linked with their outcomes.



Thanks. Yes. They are close. Is yours an international or domestic seller?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28. passed 3/3
> 
> FINALLY!!!
> 
> What a day!  Great VGF2 incentives and this baby finally passes!  Cheers to 3-3-22!!


Yessss!! Congratulations. Maybe they’ll clear the AUL que all at once. I’m 3 weeks today.


----------



## adisneymama

Has anyone checked to see if Animal Kingdom, OKW or SSR direct prices changed with the new promotion?  I know AKV is not offering an incentive and the other two didn't have incentives last month but curious if they increased today.


----------



## NeoChaos

MFMont said:


> Thanks. Yes. They are close. Is yours an international or domestic seller?


Domestic.


----------



## LadybugsMum

How long do we have to rescind the offer? I'm seriously considering it so I can buy VGF direct instead.

Edit: I also just checked in with the broker and the SSR contract has not been actually sent for ROFR yet because sellers have not signed the contract.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

LadybugsMum said:


> How long do we have to rescind the offer? I'm seriously considering it so I can buy VGF direct instead.
> 
> Edit: I also just checked in with the broker and the SSR contract has not been actually sent for ROFR yet because sellers have not signed the contract.


10 days. After that, you’ll lose your deposit


----------



## MFMont

NeoChaos said:


> Domestic.


Mine is as well. Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## Chia1974

VGF resale is taking a huge hit already


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> VGF resale is taking a huge hit already


Where are you seeing this. Most VGF listings on the sponsor’s site is still listed in the $190+


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Where are you seeing this. Most VGF listings on the sponsor’s site is still listed in the $190+


On sponsor’s site as low as $156 now.


----------



## bewithmickey

Chia1974 said:


> On sponsor’s site as low as $156 now.


Who is the sponsor? I don't even know.


----------



## Chia1974

Dvcresalemarket


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3

I hate to see those 60 points go to waste.   We have a delayed closing because they have trip planned with the rest of the banked 2021 points at the end of June.  It was listed at $155 and had sat for a while so don’t be afraid to negotiate, it’s a buyers market again!!


----------



## DVChris

Chia1974 said:


> On sponsor’s site as low as $156 now.


Those listings are the broker's own inventory since the ID is GF*2*... which makes sense that they are able to quickly change their prices. I don't think regular sellers would act as fast.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

I'm looking in to two resale contracts for AKV.  Which one of these would you choose and why?

$130-$26750-200-AKV-Sep-150/21, 200/22, 200/23 - Seller paying for '22 dues

$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-130/21, 210/22, 210/23 - concern of passing ROFR


----------



## keirabella2012

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm looking in to two resale contracts for AKV.  Which one of these would you choose and why?
> 
> $130-$26750-200-AKV-Sep-150/21, 200/22, 200/23 - Seller paying for '22 dues
> 
> $125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-130/21, 210/22, 210/23 - concern of passing ROFR


I like the first contract. If the seller is really paying the 2022 dues that's a nice savings and you'll have a better chance of passing ROFR with the higher price per point.


----------



## princesscinderella

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm looking in to two resale contracts for AKV.  Which one of these would you choose and why?
> 
> $130-$26750-200-AKV-Sep-150/21, 200/22, 200/23 - Seller paying for '22 dues
> 
> $125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-130/21, 210/22, 210/23 - concern of passing ROFR


The 1st contract is actually cheaper per point because they are paying the dues so it could not pass ROFR as easily as the other.  The bigger question is do you have the time to start again if it doesn’t pass and whether you prefer 200 points or 210.


----------



## Chia1974

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm looking in to two resale contracts for AKV.  Which one of these would you choose and why?
> 
> $130-$26750-200-AKV-Sep-150/21, 200/22, 200/23 - Seller paying for '22 dues
> 
> $125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-130/21, 210/22, 210/23 - concern of passing ROFR


Either one is borderline. I’d say both have the same chance. I like a deal especially I’m not in need of points. And if you are willing to try again if they don’t pass.


----------



## Wedgeout

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm looking in to two resale contracts for AKV.  Which one of these would you choose and why?
> 
> $130-$26750-200-AKV-Sep-150/21, 200/22, 200/23 - Seller paying for '22 dues
> 
> $125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-130/21, 210/22, 210/23 - concern of passing ROFR


You may save more per point overall with the first one actually but both are going to need to go in under the cover of darkness. Choose whatever one fits your needs and go for it!


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Doesn’t look like Disney is doing much buying or passing on contracts this week


----------



## Redheadprincess

Hoppy-tn said:


> Doesn’t look like Disney is doing much buying or passing on contracts this week


They are.  Just took my 3rd Beach Club. I can't get the tool to work right though to post.


----------



## rundisney-79

rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3 
Loaded contract... Full 2020 points banked into 2021 and full 2021 points banked into 2022


----------



## buzzrelly

buzzrelly said:


> buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8/22,



WhooHoo!!


We just got the email that our contract passed! I don’t know how you all do this multiple times…the wait was killing me!

buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8/22, passed 3/3/22!


----------



## adisneymama

Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9

Taken 3/3.


----------



## adisneymama

Redheadprincess said:


> They are.  Just took my 3rd Beach Club. I can't get the tool to work right though to post.


Took our SSR today as well.


----------



## Wedgeout

adisneymama said:


> Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9
> 
> Taken 3/3.


Darn..sorry..but you stuck it to them at a higher end rate! Toss one at them again. They still be stunned.


----------



## adisneymama

Wedgeout said:


> Darn..sorry..but you stuck it to them at a higher end rate! Toss one at them again. They still be stunned.


Thanks.  Talking over our options now.  Haven't decided what we will do just yet.  I had hoped that price would pass but looks like they Are back to taking a lot of them back again.


----------



## LadybugsMum

adisneymama said:


> Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9
> 
> Taken 3/3.


This does not bode well at all for my 160 pts at $131


----------



## Mpeter57

Was this a listing on fidelity? I almost offered $140 per point on this and didn’t hear back from the agent after a few days so moved on to an AK contract.



princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3
> 
> I hate to see those 60 points go to waste.   We have a delayed closing because they have trip planned with the rest of the banked 2021 points at the end of June.  It was listed at $155 and had sat for a while so don’t be afraid to negotiate, it’s a buyers market again!!


----------



## princesscinderella

Mpeter57 said:


> Was this a listing on fidelity? I almost offered $140 per point on this and didn’t hear back from the agent after a few days so moved on to an AK contract.



Yes it was.  I initially offered it on Thursday afternoon and he didn’t get back to me until Monday that they had accepted my offer.  There was no back in forth negotiations.  It had been removed from the site so thought someone else got it but it was I who actually did.  He told me about the delay in closing and I actually had told him no I didn’t want it anymore but after sleeping on it and it went back up on the site for a day.  I called the next morning and said if they will still do the deal we would like to proceed.


----------



## Redheadprincess

buzzrelly said:


> WhooHoo!!
> 
> 
> We just got the email that our contract passed! I don’t know how you all do this multiple times…the wait was killing me!
> 
> buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8/22, passed 3/3/22!


Congrats but they took mine that was $166pp, Apr uy 275 points go figure. Did you have an international seller?


----------



## buzzrelly

Redheadprincess said:


> Congrats but they took mine that was $166pp, Apr uy 275 points go figure. Did you have an international seller?



I’m so sorry. This was our second try…they took our first one. This was not an international seller.
Better luck next time.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3

3rd one on a row taken, ugh!!


----------



## Wedgeout

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> 3rd one on a row taken, ugh!!


I know it’s rough and a lot of time spent but the money is still there ready to attack again. Victory will feel amazing when you knock one through.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> 3rd one on a row taken, ugh!!


Man. Disney is definitely planning something big with Beach Club.  I'm dying to know!!!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Man. Disney is definitely planning something big with Beach Club.  I'm dying to know!!!


Can they fit another DVC building here?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yessss!! Congratulations. Maybe they’ll clear the AUL que all at once. I’m 3 weeks today.


Thanks bud!  Hope you get your pass faster than I did.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> 3rd one on a row taken, ugh!!


I feel for you! We got so lucky passing ROFR our 1st attempt. Don't give up!


----------



## wilkydelts

adisneymama said:


> Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9
> 
> Taken 3/3.



Of everything I have seen lately this one is downright shocking and surprised people haven't talked about it more. Disney just ROFR a large SSR for $140. That is a substantial increase, the previous high end for large SSR was like 132ish!! If this is beginning a trend smaller SSR contracts will start being around $150 which is insane.


----------



## pianomanzano

wilkydelts said:


> Of everything I have seen lately this one is downright shocking and surprised people haven't talked about it more. Disney just ROFR a large SSR for $140. That is a substantial increase, the previous high end for large SSR was like 132ish!! If this is beginning a trend smaller SSR contracts will start being around $150 which is insane.



If this keeps happening, I might have to list my 210 pt SSR and trade them in for some VGF points!


----------



## JGINPL

wilkydelts said:


> Of everything I have seen lately this one is downright shocking and surprised people haven't talked about it more. Disney just ROFR a large SSR for $140. That is a substantial increase, the previous high end for large SSR was like 132ish!! If this is beginning a trend smaller SSR contracts will start being around $150 which is insane.


Wow yes this is high.  Wonder if we are close to another price increase on some sold out resorts.  Maybe we will be seeing OKW and SSR and ALK going up to 200 a point.


----------



## wilkydelts

Do Not ADD this--> wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21

This was me in mid-October and most people thought I overpaid at $130 and said I should have been around $125. I felt safe from ROFR at $130 but it could be a whole new world with a large SSR contract being ROFR at $140. If you asked me I would have said $140 for a loaded 320 was too much but at least you know you won't be ROFR.


----------



## sachilles

Many 2/9 submissions notified yesterday. We submitted on 2/10. Today will be torture.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## calismic

sachilles said:


> Many 2/9 submissions notified yesterday. We submitted on 2/10. Today will be torture.
> :fingerscrossed:


We submitted 02/08 for an OKW contract and have heard nothing but crickets, you're not alone!


----------



## CanadianGoofies

We submitted 02/09 for a Poly contract.  It will be our first DVC, so hoping to hear back soon.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

wilkydelts said:


> Of everything I have seen lately this one is downright shocking and surprised people haven't talked about it more. Disney just ROFR a large SSR for $140. That is a substantial increase, the previous high end for large SSR was like 132ish!! If this is beginning a trend smaller SSR contracts will start being around $150 which is insane.


 I bought SSR at $100 ONE YEAR ago.


----------



## bewithmickey

adisneymama said:


> Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9
> 
> Taken 3/3.


No!!!!!!! I'm so sorry. There is no way my $119 SSR is going to pass. I'm sure I'll get my dreaded news today or early next week. Mine was sent 2/11. Bummer.


----------



## wilkydelts

CaptainAmerica said:


> I bought SSR at $100 ONE YEAR ago.



Yes as I was getting involved I realized I miss that boat and could probably had my 300 point loaded contract around $105-$110


----------



## adisneymama

wilkydelts said:


> Of everything I have seen lately this one is downright shocking and surprised people haven't talked about it more. Disney just ROFR a large SSR for $140. That is a substantial increase, the previous high end for large SSR was like 132ish!! If this is beginning a trend smaller SSR contracts will start being around $150 which is insane.



We followed the trends and knew that Disney had taken contracts recently at 136-137.  We felt $140 would give us a better shot at getting the contract.  We are now considering buying Riviera direct.  The current incentives make it the same price as OKW and SSR for the points we would be purchasing.  We figure we would have to be at least 145-150 range for anything resale at SSR at this point and my husband said at a certain point it's better to buy direct.


----------



## Chia1974

My guide says VGF2 intro pricing is only good till end of month. It won’t be $207 when it’s open for general public. Has anyone heard this from your guide?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> My guide says VGF2 intro pricing is only good till end of month. It won’t be $207 when it’s open for general public. Has anyone heard this from your guide?


I think that's incorrect. My understanding is that base price will remain $207 but that the incentives will get worse.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think that's incorrect. My understanding is that base price will remain $207 but that the incentives will get worse.


I think the same thing. I guess he meant incentive will be less. When is it open to the general public?


----------



## minorthr

We are now past 30 days waiting on ROFR for Boardwalk contract that was submitted 2/1


----------



## Dkbldev

sachilles said:


> Many 2/9 submissions notified yesterday. We submitted on 2/10. Today will be torture.
> :fingerscrossed:



We are 2/1 and still waiting. I have learned to quit checking and when it happens,  it happens. Has been easier to handle with that approach.


----------



## minorthr

Dkbldev said:


> We are 2/1 and still waiting. I have learned to quit checking and when it happens,  it happens. Has been easier to handle with that approach.


 

Same


----------



## LadybugsMum

pianomanzano said:


> If this keeps happening, I might have to list my 210 pt SSR and trade them in for some VGF points!



This is where I am headed, but I'm having a hard time mentally with using VGF points at other resorts.


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

1stTimeLongTime said:


> 1sttimelongtime---$143-$28600-200-BWV-Mar- 200/22, 200/23 - sent 2/10


Taken March 4th


----------



## BeachClub2014

1stTimeLongTime said:


> Taken March 4th




Ouch. I am still waiting to hear about my BWV 210 point contract for $130. I don't think I stand a chance at all


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> This is where I am headed, but I'm having a hard time mentally with using VGF points at other resorts.


If a good price for VGF resale comes along, it’s legit SAP. Actually there are a few now.


----------



## pianomanzano

LadybugsMum said:


> This is where I am headed, but I'm having a hard time mentally with using VGF points at other resorts.


We're in the same boat. I wanted to trade in my SSR for points where the 11 month booking window matters, but I feel like I'd almost exclusively use them at VGF which I guess isn't the end of the world since I have RIV points too.


----------



## bp2412

CaptainAmerica said:


> I bought SSR at $100 ONE YEAR ago.


Same here, it's unreal!  Already stayed twice last year and leave tomorrow for another week, it was great buying a loaded contract!  Also love the shield for your picture- my face mask has a Captain shield on it and so many CMs greet me saying "Hey Captain" around the parks, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## adisneymama

1stTimeLongTime said:


> Taken March 4th


Sorry they took yours too.


----------



## snowy82

WHAT is going on?? this is our first time buying DVC and i'm so mad that we didn't do it a year or two ago, when we first considered it. i didn't realize how trying and impossible it would be! we have our third offer in for OKW and if it doesn't pass, we were going to go to SSR, but do we have any chance with that either??


----------



## Chia1974

snowy82 said:


> WHAT is going on?? this is our first time buying DVC and i'm so mad that we didn't do it a year or two ago, when we first considered it. i didn't realize how trying and impossible it would be! we have our third offer in for OKW and if it doesn't pass, we were going to go to SSR, but do we have any chance with that either??


VGF is pretty good deal now. It also has the lowest dues.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> VGF is pretty good deal now. It also has the lowest dues.


Who would have thought. VGF was once considered Disney’s most deluxe and flagship resort. Now it‘s considered SAP.


----------



## dado4

pianomanzano said:


> If this keeps happening, I might have to list my 210 pt SSR and trade them in for some VGF points!


Same!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> VGF is pretty good deal now. It also has the lowest dues.


I am wondering how much the dues will go up with the new building.


----------



## BeachClub2014

HIRyeDVC said:


> Who would have thought. VGF was once considered Disney’s most deluxe and flagship resort. Now it‘s considered SAP.



Maybe this is part of the strategy. Price GFV reasonably, with great incentives, then gobble up a good chunk of resales to guide buyers to go directly with DVC. Sounds like a win-win for DVC.


----------



## Chia1974

Who’s trading in other DVC points for VGF resale or VGF2 direct?

I have a BLT 125 points I could sell. If my BWV doesn’t pass I’d definitely buy more. 3rd try with an International seller.


----------



## dado4

BeachClub2014 said:


> Maybe this is part of the strategy. Price GFV reasonably, with great incentives, then gobble up a good chunk of resales to guide buyers to go directly with DVC. Sounds like a win-win for DVC.


My thoughts exactly! If they take Beach Club at $166/pt then you might be tempted to grab the current VGF at $185/pt for those 275 points and avoid the wait and heartache!


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> Who’s trading in other DVC points for VGF resale or VGF2 direct?
> 
> I have a BLT 125 points I could sell. If my BWV doesn’t pass I’d definitely buy more. 3rd try with an International seller.


I want to trade in my SSR points for some awesome SAP at VGF! But I've got my points tied up/booked up and don't want to cancel and try to sell. lol


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> I want to trade in my SSR points for some awesome SAP at VGF! But I've got my points tied up/booked up and don't want to cancel and try to sell. lol


I have res in November with my BLT points. I could finance VGF2 now and then pay it once I’m done with my trip and sell. 
I’m not a fan of 10% interest or any interest. No cash no buy!


----------



## RoseGold

Chia1974 said:


> If a good price for VGF resale comes along, it’s legit SAP. Actually there are a few now.



I'd argue VGF was good SAP even at 2021 pricing.  With the price drop, it's a really great choice for SAP, direct or resale.  But in the resale chaos right now, there should be deals to be had everywhere.  I'm watching Poly.


----------



## MinnieSueB

MinnieSueB---$170-$17000-100-VGF-Jun-0/20, 91/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/4

  Needed the June UY so overall happy.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I finally got official notification that the SSR contract was sent for ROFR. I am not expecting it to pass ROFR at $131pp; so I just hope that I hear back in time to buy VGF direct by 3/30.


----------



## DVChris

BeachClub2014 said:


> Maybe this is part of the strategy. Price GFV reasonably, with great incentives, then gobble up a good chunk of resales to guide buyers to go directly with DVC. Sounds like a win-win for DVC.


DVC will not ROFR actively selling resorts, similar to AUL and RIV.


----------



## DVChris

dado4 said:


> I want to trade in my SSR points for some awesome SAP at VGF! But I've got my points tied up/booked up and don't want to cancel and try to sell. lol


List now with a delayed closing. Happens all the time.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MinnieSueB said:


> MinnieSueB---$170-$17000-100-VGF-Jun-0/20, 91/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/4
> 
> Needed the June UY so overall happy.


I think this is a great deal. At 100 points, you wouldn’t have had any incentives buying direct anyways. Congratulations!


----------



## adisneymama

Good luck to everyone still waiting.  We went ahead and bought Riviera with the current incentives.  Did two contracts at 150 points each but got the same incentive as if we had bought one 300 point contract.  Also had a referral credit from our friend and was able to get a Sept use year giving me the 2021 points as well.  So I think overall we did well.


----------



## Redheadprincess

.


adisneymama said:


> Good luck to everyone still waiting.  We went ahead and bought Riviera with the current incentives.  Did two contracts at 150 points each but got the same incentive as if we had bought one 300 point contract.  Also had a referral credit from our friend and was able to get a Sept use year giving me the 2021 points as well.  So I think overall we did well.


How do referrals work?


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

time for the $160/$170 per point offers at VGF


----------



## adisneymama

Redheadprincess said:


> .
> 
> How do referrals work?


My friend who is a DVC member filled out a form on her members page.  I then clicked the link and filled out the information.  We received a $500 (total) credit in addition to the advertised incentives for Riviera.  Not sure it is valid at all resorts or not.  Wasn't expecting it.  Just thought she would get a gift out of it and wanted to make her smile.


----------



## Chia1974

1stTimeLongTime said:


> time for the $160/$170 per point offers at VGF


I’d go even lower than that.


----------



## MinnieSueB

1stTimeLongTime said:


> time for the $160/$170 per point offers at VGF


Went ahead with $170 on a 100 - needed the UY & seller pays my closing costs
Will depend on how quickly they sell VGF2 on where resale goes
Overall happy pulling the trigger now


----------



## Jgc014

MinnieSueB said:


> Went ahead with $170 on a 100 - needed the UY & seller pays my closing costs
> Will depend on how quickly they sell VGF2 on where resale goes
> Overall happy pulling the trigger now


Congratulation! I have a June use year as well, and think this looks like a great contract! Have they have already banked the 2021 points though?


----------



## MinnieSueB

Jgc014 said:


> Congratulation! I have a June use year as well, and think this looks like a great contract! Have they have already banked the 2021 points though?


No, which really stinks.  Even IF we get thru this process in 60 days - nothing left to book.


----------



## Ruttangel

LadybugsMum said:


> I am wondering how much the dues will go up with the new building.


It was a very low cost refit that will need little ongoing maintenance, I think the dues could be best in WDW for awhile now. But let’s check this again in Dec 2022


----------



## dado4

Ruttangel said:


> It was a very low cost refit that will need little ongoing maintenance, I think the dues could be best in WDW for awhile now. But let’s check this again in Dec 2022


Agreed, I would imagine if they aren't having to replace appliances and the general upkeep for more/different type of things and still get the same dues/pt they are going to come out ahead.


----------



## hayesdvc

Can you tell me the date your deed was recorded at OCC for your resale purchase where your points were added to your account this week.

Thanks


----------



## LadybugsMum

hayesdvc said:


> Can you tell me the date your deed was recorded at OCC for your resale purchase where your points were added to your account this week.
> 
> Thanks



The closing thread will give you better information for this: https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/


----------



## shand32783

Does anyone have the sheet for the new VGF2 (?) incentives and what the pricing is for the different points purchased levels? Similar to what someone posted for the BLT incentives a few weeks back?


----------



## pianomanzano

shand32783 said:


> Does anyone have the sheet for the new VGF2 (?) incentives and what the pricing is for the different points purchased levels? Similar to what someone posted for the BLT incentives a few weeks back?



https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/financial/news-34867/5242-grand-floridian-pricing-debuts


----------



## LadybugsMum

shand32783 said:


> Does anyone have the sheet for the new VGF2 (?) incentives and what the pricing is for the different points purchased levels? Similar to what someone posted for the BLT incentives a few weeks back?


----------



## shand32783

pianomanzano said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/financial/news-34867/5242-grand-floridian-pricing-debuts


https://tenor.com/view/dwight-shrute-happy-cry-happy-tears-thank-you-the-office-gif-7425817


----------



## Mpeter57

princesscinderella said:


> Yes it was.  I initially offered it on Thursday afternoon and he didn’t get back to me until Monday that they had accepted my offer.  There was no back in forth negotiations.  It had been removed from the site so thought someone else got it but it was I who actually did.  He told me about the delay in closing and I actually had told him no I didn’t want it anymore but after sleeping on it and it went back up on the site for a day.  I called the next morning and said if they will still do the deal we would like to proceed.


I’m so glad everything worked out for you. I hope you get it! Good luck!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

adisneymama said:


> Good luck to everyone still waiting.  We went ahead and bought Riviera with the current incentives.  Did two contracts at 150 points each but got the same incentive as if we had bought one 300 point contract.


We just did the same thing!


----------



## Redheadprincess

adisneymama said:


> Good luck to everyone still waiting.  We went ahead and bought Riviera with the current incentives.  Did two contracts at 150 points each but got the same incentive as if we had bought one 300 point contract.  Also had a referral credit from our friend and was able to get a Sept use year giving me the 2021 points as well.  So I think overall we did well.


What is a referral credit? We have good friends that own dvc?


----------



## bewithmickey

Redheadprincess said:


> What is a referral credit? We have good friends that own dvc?


If your friend refers you, you get a little discount and they get something. I referred friends, but it was back in like 2012 or something and I think I just got a giftcard or something. I can't even recall.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Hi! New to this blog, thread and all ... Just put a deposit on a contract this AM (yay!) but now I'm really nervous it won't pass ROFR. I put another deposit on another contract a few days ago that I was going to cancel because I found a better one. But now I'm wondering if I should just stick with the first offer as it is more likely to pass ROFR. Would love some thoughts!
Contract #1-$140-$21,000-150-BWV-Feb-137/22, 150/23
Contract #2-$133-$19,900-150-BWV-Apr-150/22, 150/23


----------



## bewithmickey

JZ_LBNY said:


> Hi! New to this blog, thread and all ... Just put a deposit on a contract this AM (yay!) but now I'm really nervous it won't pass ROFR. I put another deposit on another contract a few days ago that I was going to cancel because I found a better one. But now I'm wondering if I should just stick with the first offer as it is more likely to pass ROFR. Would love some thoughts!
> Contract #1-$140-$21,000-150-BWV-Feb-137/22, 150/23
> Contract #2-$133-$19,900-150-BWV-Apr-150/22, 150/23


Welcome to the madness! It's so hard to know what Disney will take and what they will pass on. I am still waiting on my ROFR from 2/11 for SSR $119/pt. But in the meantime, we just bought some SSR direct because I'm pretty sure Disney will take ours. If they pass, then we will gladly have 2 new contracts at SSR. Lol.


----------



## Chia1974

JZ_LBNY said:


> Hi! New to this blog, thread and all ... Just put a deposit on a contract this AM (yay!) but now I'm really nervous it won't pass ROFR. I put another deposit on another contract a few days ago that I was going to cancel because I found a better one. But now I'm wondering if I should just stick with the first offer as it is more likely to pass ROFR. Would love some thoughts!
> Contract #1-$140-$21,000-150-BWV-Feb-137/22, 150/23
> Contract #2-$133-$19,900-150-BWV-Apr-150/22, 150/23


Welcome! FYI, I have two BWV taken in the last month $132 and $137. My broker said he had one passes $148. If you have time to try then give them a shot. I have one now by international seller @$140.


----------



## Redheadprincess

bewithmickey said:


> Welcome to the madness! It's so hard to know what Disney will take and what they will pass on. I am still waiting on my ROFR from 2/11 for SSR $119/pt. But in the meantime, we just bought some SSR direct because I'm pretty sure Disney will take ours. If they pass, then we will gladly have 2 new contracts at SSR. Lol.


DVC rfor'd 84% of BWV  that were sold by dvcresalemarket.com.  in the last 2 months.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Chia1974 said:


> Welcome! FYI, I have two BWV taken in the last month $132 and $137. My broker said he had one passes $148. If you have time to try then give them a shot. I have one now by international seller @$140.


Thank you! Do you think I should just keep them both going with a hope one of them passes??


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Redheadprincess said:


> DVC rfor'd 84% of BWV  that were sold by dvcresalemarket.com.  in the last 2 months.


Wow thats a lot! Maybe I just keep both going and worse comes to worse I get both and sell one. OR keep the 300pts. ha. Not the worst thing.


----------



## snowy82

JZ_LBNY said:


> Hi! New to this blog, thread and all ... Just put a deposit on a contract this AM (yay!) but now I'm really nervous it won't pass ROFR. I put another deposit on another contract a few days ago that I was going to cancel because I found a better one. But now I'm wondering if I should just stick with the first offer as it is more likely to pass ROFR. Would love some thoughts!
> Contract #1-$140-$21,000-150-BWV-Feb-137/22, 150/23
> Contract #2-$133-$19,900-150-BWV-Apr-150/22, 150/23



Welcome! I'm relatively new too - my family is trying to buy a loaded contract at OKW and we've struck out twice so far - since January! like others have said - its so hard to know what disney will take. it seems very random!! good luck and keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## Chia1974

JZ_LBNY said:


> Thank you! Do you think I should just keep them both going with a hope one of them passes??


Do you want two? You’d loose your deposit if you back out after ROFR. They’re two different UY. You decide what UY is best for you.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Chia1974 said:


> Do you want two? You’d loose your deposit if you back out after ROFR. They’re two different UY. You decide what UY is best for you.


Yea I think I would just keep both and rent points out. After reading these threads I feel like my chances of both are pretty slim.... As for the UY I feel like they are so close together (2 months) maybe if I get both it wont be an issue, would have all the points before the 7 month mark.... hmmm the stress.... ha. I'm gonna take the weekend to think on it.


----------



## adisneymama

JoeDisney247365 said:


> We just did the same thing!


Congratulations neighbor!


----------



## MouseFan Down Under

MouseFan Down Under---$174-$29842-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 160/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/2

My first contract.  Very excited.  I have purchased sight unseen...never been over to BLT! 
Hoping I get my account with points loaded soon - I have airfare for a trip in August and would like to use my points!  Have signed all the paperwork and made the payment - so fingers crossed!


----------



## KVacc

JZ_LBNY said:


> would have all the points before the 7 month mark.... hmmm the stress.... ha. I'm gonna take the weekend to think on it.


When you say you’ll have all the points before the 7 month mark what do you mean? ….you’ll still have two separate contracts that you’ll have to manage separately and can’t combine the points together. Are you planning on taking more than one trip throughout the year? If so, 2 UYs spread apart might be better.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

BCV contract closed today! Cammy from Mason Title sent us the good news. Now the wait for disney to transfer the contract and load the points. Resale is a marathon to the sprint that is direct!


----------



## buzzrelly

JoeDisney247365 said:


> BCV contract closed today! Cammy from Mason Title sent us the good news. Now the wait for disney to transfer the contract and load the points. Resale is a marathon to the sprint that is direct!




Congratulations! Do you have plans for your new contract? I'm hoping to have ours closed and points available by May so we can book for next April


----------



## JoeDisney247365

buzzrelly said:


> Congratulations! Do you have plans for your new contract? I'm hoping to have ours closed and points available by May so we can book for next April


Our hope is to use these points for a November trip this year.  Our home resort window closes on April 1st so it's gonna be close if Disney drags their feet.  Best of luck on yours!!


----------



## MinnieSueB

JoeDisney247365 said:


> BCV contract closed today! Cammy from Mason Title sent us the good news. Now the wait for disney to transfer the contract and load the points. Resale is a marathon to the sprint that is direct!


Congratulations!!!  I've had Cammy in the past & she was great!  You are correct that it's a marathon & at times I feel like I'm on crutches!


----------



## MFMont

Chia1974 said:


> Welcome! FYI, I have two BWV taken in the last month $132 and $137. My broker said he had one passes $148. If you have time to try then give them a shot. I have one now by international seller @$140.


Not feeling good about loaded double points BWV at $140 pp, dec use year. I just hope they do the killing mercifully quick so I can get on another right away. I would like to have something in place by June or July.


----------



## Ginamarie

keirabella2012 said:


> So now that both my June use year contracts have passed ROFR I'm selling my October use year SSR. It's been listed for a month. Not one offer. I'm guessing October isn't desirable or the price is too high, although it's lower than the broker suggested. Should I lower the price or just wait it out? I have it listed at $128 pp. Thoughts?


$128 doesn’t seem high- there are just a lot of SSR contracts on the market.


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

MFMont said:


> Not feeling good about loaded double points BWV at $140 pp, dec use year. I just hope they do the killing mercifully quick so I can get on another right away. I would like to have something in place by June or July.


Took 3 weeks before they dropped the boom


----------



## Chia1974

BCV $172, BWV $153
SSR went from $96 to $140 in a year 
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-february-22/


----------



## bewithmickey

Question: If you bid on a contract that says they cannot close until July, do they still send the ROFR to Disney right away? Or do they wait until it's closer to the closing date?


----------



## Chia1974

bewithmickey said:


> Question: If you bid on a contract that says they cannot close until July, do they still send the ROFR to Disney right away? Or do they wait until it's closer to the closing date?


Right away.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

minorthr said:


> We are now past 30 days waiting on ROFR for Boardwalk contract that was submitted 2/1





KVacc said:


> When you say you’ll have all the points before the 7 month mark what do you mean? ….you’ll still have two separate contracts that you’ll have to manage separately and can’t combine the points together. Are you planning on taking more than one trip throughout the year? If so, 2 UYs spread apart might be better.


Yea, I thought you can combine but after reading more I realized you can't .....  If I wanted a 1 bedroom once a year, I can do that though right? Just bank or borrow points on one contract and book then do the same on the other contract? They both only have 150pt and most 1 bedrooms are more than that. I'm just deciding if I should cancel one offer or roll the dice and just hope one goes through. By the looks of things these last 2 months it looks like neither will...


----------



## buzzrelly

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Our hope is to use these points for a November trip this year.  Our home resort window closes on April 1st so it's gonna be close if Disney drags their feet.  Best of luck on yours!!



Thanks! You too!


----------



## KVacc

JZ_LBNY said:


> Yea, I thought you can combine but after reading more I realized you can't .....  If I wanted a 1 bedroom once a year, I can do that though right? Just bank or borrow points on one contract and book then do the same on the other contract? They both only have 150pt and most 1 bedrooms are more than that. I'm just deciding if I should cancel one offer or roll the dice and just hope one goes through. By the looks of things these last 2 months it looks like neither will...


Yeah you can bank and borrow per contract. After we went to ROFR I was kinda hoping they would take it so we could get a contract with more points...they didnt take it, then we went until the very last day for closing and I was hoping we would miss that so we could get a larger contract but the papers all came through on the final closing date! If you lost your deposit would that be worth it to get the same UY as the one you keep....and then be able to combine points as needed? And not have it be a pain with two separate memberships? Just weigh your options, I know deposits arent pocket change but over the life of the contract what will it be worth to you?


----------



## JZ_LBNY

KVacc said:


> Yeah you can bank and borrow per contract. After we went to ROFR I was kinda hoping they would take it so we could get a contract with more points...they didnt take it, then we went until the very last day for closing and I was hoping we would miss that so we could get a larger contract but the papers all came through on the final closing date! If you lost your deposit would that be worth it to get the same UY as the one you keep....and then be able to combine points as needed? And not have it be a pain with two separate memberships? Just weigh your options, I know deposits arent pocket change but over the life of the contract what will it be worth to you?


Yea I'm still in the window where I can cancel an offer without losing my deposit, I might just do that and try and get another the same UY if it makes it though ROFR. If I did get 2 different UY can you combined the points once the 2nd UY is available? So if I have 150pt in Feb and 150pt in April can I combined them both in April or they have to be 2 completely separate points? (Sorry, very green to this)


----------



## KVacc

JZ_LBNY said:


> Yea I'm still in the window where I can cancel an offer without losing my deposit, I might just do that and try and get another the same UY if it makes it though ROFR. If I did get 2 different UY can you combined the points once the 2nd UY is available? So if I have 150pt in Feb and 150pt in April can I combined them both in April or they have to be 2 completely separate points? (Sorry, very green to this)


No you can’t combine, you could do a transfer but there are rules with that. Just keep thinking of different use years as two different memberships. Almost like you’re two different people.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

KVacc said:


> No you can’t combine, you could do a transfer but there are rules with that. Just keep thinking of different use years as two different memberships. Almost like you’re two different people.


Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Sounds like we will have a lot of new neighbours over at VGF very soon


----------



## Flynn's Gal

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Resale is a marathon to the sprint that is direct!


Truer words have not been spoken!


----------



## The Jackal

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Sounds like we will have a lot of new neighbours over at VGF very soon


Yes, the members are buying a lot of direct points at those prices. They fulfilled the 500 contracts with minimum 125 points in less either in the first day or beginning of the second day. In January RIV had around 466 contracts sold, average size was 188 points. I can’t wait to see the VGF2 numbers for the month of March and that would be just members. VGF2 is hot right now, will it continue and how will it affect RIV sales?


----------



## Chia1974

The Jackal said:


> Yes, the members are buying a lot of direct points at those prices. They fulfilled the 500 contracts with minimum 125 points in less either in the first day or beginning of the second day. In January RIV had around 466 contracts sold, average size was 188 points. I can’t wait to see the VGF2 numbers for the month of March and that would be just members. VGF2 is hot right now, will it continue and how will it affect RIV sales?


I’d say so. With no resale restrictions long contract and the lowest dues. When you can get Disney’s premier property at SSR price, why not?


----------



## Sandisw

The Jackal said:


> Yes, the members are buying a lot of direct points at those prices. They fulfilled the 500 contracts with minimum 125 points in less either in the first day or beginning of the second day. In January RIV had around 466 contracts sold, average size was 188 points. I can’t wait to see the VGF2 numbers for the month of March and that would be just members. VGF2 is hot right now, will it continue and how will it affect RIV sales?



I can't imagine it won't hurt RIV sales by a big chunk, except we may not see the real impact until new buyers have the choice between the two. The question will be whether DVD, if it happens, decides to change course on resale restrictions.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> I can't imagine it won't hurt RIV sales by a big chunk, except we may not see the real impact until new buyers have the choice between the two. The question will be whether DVD, if it happens, decides to change course on resale restrictions.


Do you think they can change resale restrictions for new VGF2 members? I’d think they’d change for everyone. Can they with the same condo association?


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Do you think they can change resale restrictions for new VGF2 members? I’d think they’d change for everyone. Can they with the same condo association?



I was referring to removing from RIV.  No, they can not change them for VGF2 points because it is already part of the same association and already being sold as such.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> I was referring to removing from RIV.  No, they can not change them for VGF2 points because it is already part of the same association and already being sold as such.


Is that even possible? If removing RIV restrictions from day 1 of from a certain date. That would leave a lot of existing RIV pissed. Maybe there are not lot points available at VGF2 and expect a quick sale. I don’t know.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Is that even possible? If removing RIV restrictions from day 1 of from a certain date. That would leave a lot of existing RIV pissed. Maybe there are not lot points available at VGF2 and expect a quick sale. I don’t know.



If the restrictions are removed, it would be a change to the POS which would apply to everyone who owns the resorts.  It is why they could not apply the same resale restrictions as RIV to the points deeded to BPK as long as it was in the association with the current VGF building.  Its all or none.


----------



## harmon54

So I have stalked this thread but didn’t know how to add my info.  But my offer was just taken by Disney - I honestly thought it would pass as it didn’t seem many BOulder Ridge contracts were taken.  Hopefully this post works right.
Harmon54---$118-$19755-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 256/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/14, taken 3/6

I think we are just going to buy some direct points at Grand Floridian now. We own at SSR and AKV but I wanted a home studio option so I guess Grand Floridian fits that bill!


----------



## Sandisw

harmon54 said:


> So I have stalked this thread but didn’t know how to add my info.  But my offer was just taken by Disney - I honestly thought it would pass as it didn’t seem many BOulder Ridge contracts were taken.  Hopefully this post works right.
> Harmon54---$118-$19755-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 256/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/14, taken 3/6
> 
> I think we are just going to buy some direct points at Grand Floridian now. We own at SSR and AKV but I wanted a home studio option so I guess Grand Floridian fits that bill!



There is a tool in post #1 to use for it to be added.


----------



## pianomanzano

pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6 

Fingers crossed they'll be too busy with active VGF2 sales and let this one pass!


----------



## BeachClub2014

BeachClub2014---$108-$16792-150-OKW-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/6 

If at first, you don't succeed, try and try again.


----------



## LadybugsMum

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6
> 
> Fingers crossed they'll be too busy with active VGF2 sales and let this one pass!


Now that VGF is back to active sales, they won’t take it back most likely.


----------



## bewithmickey

I hope there is better news this week! Last week was rough.


----------



## vdangelo239

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6
> 
> Fingers crossed they'll be too busy with active VGF2 sales and let this one pass!


Great price!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

bewithmickey said:


> I hope there is better news this week! Last week was rough.


YES. Based on when others have heard back, I'm expecting to hopefully hear back this week. I had been feeling good about my $140/pp for 140 points at SSR, but another $140/pp got taken last week. Good luck to us all!!


----------



## birchtree95

Update:

birchtree95---$285-$46592-160-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 199/23-Delay Closing 9/19/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/23

birchtree95---$104-$25893-230-OKW-Aug-0/21, 144/22, 230/23- sent 2/13, taken 3/7

Not surprised by either, but I was hoping to squeak by with OKW.

Hope everyone else who hears back gets good news today.


----------



## BeachClub2014

birchtree95 said:


> birchtree95---$104-$25893-230-OKW-Aug-0/21, 144/22, 230/23- sent 2/13, taken 3/7
> 
> Not surprised by either, but I was hoping to squeak by with OKW.



I'm hoping for an OKW miracle, as well. Sent in a 150 point contract at $108. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## snowy82

BeachClub2014 said:


> I'm hoping for an OKW miracle, as well. Sent in a 150 point contract at $108. Keeping my fingers crossed.



We sent in one for OKW two weeks ago at $134 for 150 points. We lost our two previous contracts at $125 and $127. THIS IS MADNESS. fingers crossed for both of us!!!


----------



## bewithmickey

BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11 - TAKEN 3/7


----------



## snowy82

bewithmickey said:


> BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11 - TAKEN 3/7



Oh no!!!!!! i'm so sorry! this is brutal! i was hoping SSR would be a bit safer because it's not a 2042 resort!!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

bewithmickey said:


> BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11 - TAKEN 3/7


Nooooo! I'm so sorry!


----------



## LadybugsMum

snowy82 said:


> Oh no!!!!!! i'm so sorry! this is brutal! i was hoping SSR would be a bit safer because it's not a 2042 resort!!


Last week several were taken in the $130s. I am not hopeful for my $131/pp contract currently waiting on ROFR. I just hope they take it before 3/30 so I can buy VGF direct.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Does it seem like they are taking more than usual? Granted I've only been following closely for about six months, but, it sure seems like they are upping the amount they are taking back.


----------



## dado4

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Does it seem like they are taking more than usual? Granted I've only been following closely for about six months, but, it sure seems like they are upping the amount they are taking back.


It seems like it! Over the course of 1 year they have moved Saratoga resale prices from $100 per point to $140, BC/BWV from $120/130 to $160/170 per point. That seems like it went up faster than any other time in resale history.


----------



## snowy82

dado4 said:


> It seems like it! Over the course of 1 year they have moved Saratoga resale prices from $100 per point to $140, BC/BWV from $120/130 to $160/170 per point. That seems like it went up faster than any other time in resale history.



I have not been following this long at all...but I'm sure it has to do with the lack of buying back they did during the first half of the pandemic.

We are first time buyers into DVC and were not at all prepared for this. What is safe at this point???


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> It seems like it! Over the course of 1 year they have moved Saratoga resale prices from $100 per point to $140, BC/BWV from $120/130 to $160/170 per point. That seems like it went up faster than any other time in resale history.


I feel like they’re taking back all these inventories to get ready for their next round of incentives and discouraging resales. Blue card benefits are almost nonexistent now but the biggest perks with paying close to resale prices are no ROFR and points are unrestricted.


----------



## Chia1974

snowy82 said:


> I have not been following this long at all...but I'm sure it has to do with the lack of buying back they did during the first half of the pandemic.
> 
> We are first time buyers into DVC and were not at all prepared for this. What is safe at this point???


Buy direct!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Chia1974 said:


> Buy direct!


I think at this point you are right. We have one direct contract and one resale and I'm seriously considering adding a VGF if the one I'm waiting on falls through just to bypass how long the resale process takes. I just hope I hear back in the near-ish future.


----------



## Wedgeout

snowy82 said:


> I have not been following this long at all...but I'm sure it has to do with the lack of buying back they did during the first half of the pandemic.
> 
> We are first time buyers into DVC and were not at all prepared for this. What is safe at this point???


First page of this thread is great for looking at trends! If get deals like that, keep submitting until slips through.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Chia1974 said:


> I feel like they’re taking back all these inventories to get ready for their next round of incentives and discouraging resales.



I think you are on to something here. It sure seems like DVC is ramping up the ROFR rate which results in higher resale offers. If this trend continues the delta between many resales and buying direct gets smaller and will get more "on the fence" folks to buy direct.


----------



## dado4

Just looked back at a few of the old ROFR threads and most years resale went up 2-5% CRAZY!


----------



## bewithmickey

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Does it seem like they are taking more than usual? Granted I've only been following closely for about six months, but, it sure seems like they are upping the amount they are taking back.


Yes, It sure does seem that way!


----------



## BeachClub2014

This chart from DVC Resale illustrates the point:


----------



## Chia1974

I’m waiting on a BWV 170 points at $140, international seller. However I just calculated if I buy 200 October UY VGF2 direct with my Disney Visa. With prorated dues and rewards, it would be just about $177. And I want to split 200 into 150/50, still get the incentives. Eventually if I want I can sell the 50 points at a premium once VGF2 is sold out.


----------



## Paul Stupin

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> I think at this point you are right. We have one direct contract and one resale and I'm seriously considering adding a VGF if the one I'm waiting on falls through just to bypass how long the resale process takes. I just hope I hear back in the near-ish future.


I switched to buying direct because we plan on staying at both Riviera and DLT, want the unrestricted points, and in spite of the savings are no longer fans of the extended timeline required for resale. I know one strategy is to just keep putting in lowball offer after offer after offer, because sooner or later one will slip past ROFR. No doubt that works, but it requires unlimited time and patience, since it can make a process that normally stretches on for months anyway even longer.


----------



## bewithmickey

Chia1974 said:


> I feel like they’re taking back all these inventories to get ready for their next round of incentives and discouraging resales. Blue card benefits are almost nonexistent now but the biggest perks with paying close to resale prices are no ROFR and points are unrestricted.


And you literally get the points within a couple of hours. We bought some direct last month in addition to what we were trying to get resale. Now, we are already DVC members, so this was an add-on, but we called our DVC guy, Tony, and received paperwork that is all signed digitally and the points were in our account within a couple of hours. It was incredible!


----------



## bewithmickey

Chia1974 said:


> I’m waiting on a BWV 170 points at $140, international seller. However I just calculated if I buy 200 October UY VGF2 direct with my Disney Visa. With prorated dues and rewards, it would be just about $177. And I want to split 200 into 150/50, still get the incentives. Eventually if I want I can sell the 50 points at a premium once VGF2 is sold out.


Oh! I like that strategy!


----------



## BeachClub2014

Paul Stupin said:


> I know one strategy is to just keep putting in lowball offer after offer after offer, because sooner or later one will slip past ROFR.



Exactly the hope!   

I am waiting for ROFR on a 210 BWV contract at $130 and now a 150 OKW contract at $108. Both are probably "lowball" and if they squeak by, great! If not, then I may revisit the strategy moving forward.


----------



## LuckyEmblem

LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1 

My first ever contract . I already want to buy some VGF2 once my member number comes through  but doubting I get anything until April (assuming it passes).


----------



## Chia1974

bewithmickey said:


> Oh! I like that strategy!


I did not include cc and fees. You pay that anyway with resale.


----------



## Dkbldev

Is there a set/max number of days that something can sit in ROFR or is just a period of time estimate?


----------



## dado4

Sent a message to Fidelity asking if they have any update on our closing for our BC and voicing my displeasure with FirstAm title in their lack of communication when I've reached out to them. All they did was forward my message on and attach FirstAm. Tell me I'm just being sensitive but that seems rather unprofessional.

Who you buy through and use for closing definitely matters!


----------



## Chia1974

Dkbldev said:


> Is there a set/max number of days that something can sit in ROFR or is just a period of time estimate?


I’ve seen anywhere from less than 2 weeks to over 3 months. Longer ones cause by problem with the contract.


----------



## snowy82

Does anyone know how much Disney cares about loaded contracts when they take them? Or are they just looking at the price tag?


----------



## Emily921

Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7


----------



## Dkbldev

Chia1974 said:


> I’ve seen anywhere from less than 2 weeks to over 3 months. Longer ones cause by problem with the contract.


Appreciate it. We have been waiting since Feb 1 and our contract seems straightforward. Also received an email last Monday saying we should hear something soon.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Emily921 said:


> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7



Congratulations on getting a contract through ROFR


----------



## snowy82

Emily921 said:


> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7



Congrats!!!!! this gives me hope. i hope we get to be neighbors soon!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10, passed 3/7


----------



## bewithmickey

I'm SO glad to see that some are getting good news. Even if it wasn't me....that's okay. Just glad some are getting thru.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

bewithmickey said:


> I'm SO glad to see that some are getting good news. Even if it wasn't me....that's okay. Just glad some are getting thru.


Don't give up! Mine was obviously a no brainer considering Disney NEVER takes back Aulani.  But SSR and those 2042 resorts are brutal when it comes to ROFR.  Just remember that there are good deals out there, just not AMAZING ones, because Disney always takes those.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Don't give up! Mine was obviously a no brainer considering Disney NEVER takes back Aulani.  But SSR and those 2042 resorts are brutal when it comes to ROFR.  Just remember that there are good deals out there, just not AMAZING ones, because Disney always takes those.


A BCV passed at $130 not long ago, remember?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> A BCV passed at $130 not long ago, remember?


Yeah, that was a total brain fart on the part of the Disney ROFR team.  I remember around that time, I negotiated a BCV contract for $140pp but my wife didn't let me buy.  I told myself it wouldn't have passed ROFR anyways.  Now it'll haunt me for the next 20 years.....


----------



## fumipappa

Quick question- does it take longer to have ROFR decision if international seller?


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Chia1974 said:


> I’m waiting on a BWV 170 points at $140, international seller. However I just calculated if I buy 200 October UY VGF2 direct with my Disney Visa. With prorated dues and rewards, it would be just about $177. And I want to split 200 into 150/50, still get the incentives. Eventually if I want I can sell the 50 points at a premium once VGF2 is sold out.


Is there a incentive to buying with the Disney Visa?


----------



## LadybugsMum

fumipappa said:


> Quick question- does it take longer to have ROFR decision if international seller?


No as they're reviewed in order usually. They are rarely taken back if it's an international seller.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

JZ_LBNY said:


> Is there a incentive to buying with the Disney Visa?


From when we bought direct about a year ago, there was six months free financing on the down payment...not sure if this is the same or not.


----------



## birchtree95

JZ_LBNY said:


> Is there a incentive to buying with the Disney Visa?


There is a 2 or 3 % kickback in Disney rewards dollars(depending on which card you have), and you have minimum 6 months no interest on it. 

I always put my dues on them to get the rewards dollars. Easy money and 6 months to pay it back.


----------



## Chia1974

JZ_LBNY said:


> Is there a incentive to buying with the Disney Visa?


2% rewards and 6 month no interest. But some credit cards code timeshare as travel. Did not work with Costco Visa.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> 2% rewards and 6 month no interest. But some credit cards code timeshare as travel. Did not work with Costco Visa.


Chase codes DVC dues as travel.  Not sure about direct purchases.


----------



## Tabologist

Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/7


----------



## Happygigi

Udate! 


Happygigi said:


> Happygigi---$150-$16118-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/9
> 
> First contract


 just got word this passed rofr and estoppel was sent today!


----------



## Happygigi

Lee Matthews said:


> 2 weeks today my AKV was sent to ROFR. Are they still roughly running in that frame or is it taking longer?


Mine took 26 days


----------



## snowy82

Happygigi said:


> Mine took 26 days



My OKW was sent two weeks ago today as well...i guess we're waiting together! good luck!! i'm hoping if we don't hear back today, then we get good news NEXT monday. mondays seem to be the happiest days on this thread


----------



## Redheadprincess

Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7

Trying for a 4th time. If this one gets taken, which I'm just assuming it will, we are probably going to look at a direct purchase at Riviera or another home resort resale. I may need to give up my dream of a Beach Club home resort.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Happygigi said:


> Mine took 26 days


Lately 21-23 days seems to be the average but that can still vary.


----------



## snowy82

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> 
> Trying for a 4th time. If this one gets taken, which I'm just assuming it will, we are probably going to look at a direct purchase at Riviera or another home resort resale. I may need to give up my dream of a Beach Club home resort.



Fingers crossed for you!! all this waiting and disappointment is definitely discouraging.


----------



## calismic

Calismic---$108-$24840-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23 - sent 2/8, taken 3/7

I knew at that price the chances of it going through were slim but I still had hope   On to the next one!


----------



## Pens Fan

So what do we do while we are waiting for the CC contract we submitted on 2/15 to go through ROFR?  Why buy another one, of course!!   

Pens Fan---$160-$28743-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 88/22, 175/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/7

I'd say I'm done if these both pass, but I'd probably be lying.


----------



## Matty B13

Matty B13---$185-$33551-170-VGF-Feb-0/21, 340/22, 170/23, 170/24- sent 2/11, passed 3/7

Not the greatest price (given current direct pricing), but it is fully loaded.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

birchtree95 said:


> There is a 2 or 3 % kickback in Disney rewards dollars(depending on which card you have), and you have minimum 6 months no interest on it.
> 
> I always put my dues on them to get the rewards dollars. Easy money and 6 months to pay it back.


wow thats great to know! I have the premier Visa. I should look into that. thank you!


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Pens Fan said:


> So what do we do while we are waiting for the CC contract we submitted on 2/15 to go through ROFR?  Why buy another one, of course!!
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$28743-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 88/22, 175/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/7
> 
> I'd say I'm done if these both pass, but I'd probably be lying.


Ha! I have 2 in ROFR as well. Better the chances and if they both pass, I guess I'll have a lot of BWV points! not the worst thing.


----------



## Chia1974

JZ_LBNY said:


> wow thats great to know! I have the premier Visa. I should look into that. thank you!


It’s 2% on Disney purchase. I use discounted Disney gift cards to pay dues.


----------



## buzzrelly

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> 
> Trying for a 4th time. If this one gets taken, which I'm just assuming it will, we are probably going to look at a direct purchase at Riviera or another home resort resale. I may need to give up my dream of a Beach Club home resort.



Good luck!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> 
> Trying for a 4th time. If this one gets taken, which I'm just assuming it will, we are probably going to look at a direct purchase at Riviera or another home resort resale. I may need to give up my dream of a Beach Club home resort.


I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

snowy82 said:


> What is safe at this point???


Nothing is "safe" as too low an offer will get taken from any of the resorts, however safer options are Aulani and international sellers.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Flynn's Gal said:


> Nothing is "safe" as too low an offer will get taken from any of the resorts, however safer options are Aulani and international sellers.


Riviera too.  Maybe VGF now that it's actively selling again.


----------



## jscopes

First attempt at a PVB add for me:
jscopes---$162-$10704-60-PVB-Sep-45/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 3/7


----------



## keirabella2012

Has anyone walked away from a sale if they buyers don't seem interested in sending back the closing documents? International seller received closing docs over a week ago and today told the closing agency that they don't plan to get the documents signed until after the 15th. I'm furious since there are 200 points expiring 5/31. Also worried they won't pay the FIRPTA tax. Is there anyway to guarantee that it's paid.


----------



## LadybugsMum

keirabella2012 said:


> Has anyone walked away from a sale if they buyers don't seem interested in sending back the closing documents? International seller received closing docs over a week ago and today told the closing agency that they don't plan to get the documents signed until after the 15th. I'm furious since there are 200 points expiring 5/31. Also worried they won't pay the FIRPTA tax. Is there anyway to guarantee that it's paid.



What is the closing date on the contract? Technically, they don't have to return the papers until then. If they don't return the closing docs by then, you can walk and not lose your deposit.
Are they on vacation or did they have to make an appt for the notary? Check with the title company as they should hold back the money for the FIRPTA tax.


----------



## CanadianGoofies

CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7

Incredibly excited, this is our first DVC.  We’ve never stayed at PVB before, but it seemed like the right place for us.


----------



## princesscinderella

keirabella2012 said:


> Has anyone walked away from a sale if they buyers don't seem interested in sending back the closing documents? International seller received closing docs over a week ago and today told the closing agency that they don't plan to get the documents signed until after the 15th. I'm furious since there are 200 points expiring 5/31. Also worried they won't pay the FIRPTA tax. Is there anyway to guarantee that it's paid.


If you walk away before your actual closing date listed on the contract you will forfeit your deposit.  ROFR has been moving pretty quickly and I know a lot of brokers leave almost 60 days for closing.  If it goes past the closing date I wouldn’t hesitate to pull the plug on it.


----------



## keirabella2012

LadybugsMum said:


> What is the closing date on the contract? Technically, they don't have to return the papers until then. If they don't return the closing docs by then, you can walk and not lose your deposit.
> Are they on vacation or did they have to make an appt for the notary? Check with the title company as they should hold back the money for the FIRPTA tax.


The anticipated closing date was 60 days from the time it went to ROFR, so yes there's a little bit more time. They might bring it right to the 60 days. And yes, they were away and just got back. So frustrating as I have bought 3 contracts and sold 1 and all closings were completed within 7 days. I will double check with the closing company, but I thought they said the seller hires someone to take care of the taxes. I'm guessing this is why Disney doesn't touch international contracts.


----------



## keirabella2012

dado4 said:


> Sent a message to Fidelity asking if they have any update on our closing for our BC and voicing my displeasure with FirstAm title in their lack of communication when I've reached out to them. All they did was forward my message on and attach FirstAm. Tell me I'm just being sensitive but that seems rather unprofessional.
> 
> Who you buy through and use for closing definitely matters!


You're not being sensitive. Professionalism is important, especially when you are spending thousands of dollars.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

dado4 said:


> Sent a message to Fidelity asking if they have any update on our closing for our BC and voicing my displeasure with FirstAm title in their lack of communication when I've reached out to them. All they did was forward my message on and attach FirstAm. Tell me I'm just being sensitive but that seems rather unprofessional.
> 
> Who you buy through and use for closing definitely matters!


My BCV contract that just closed was through Fidelity but Mason Title was used for the closing. As many have said before Cammy was great. I don't have plans to buy another resale anytime soon (yes I know this is probably a big fat lie) but I would absolutely request they use Mason if I did again. Sorry you're having issues!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

dado4 said:


> Sent a message to Fidelity asking if they have any update on our closing for our BC and voicing my displeasure with FirstAm title in their lack of communication when I've reached out to them. All they did was forward my message on and attach FirstAm. Tell me I'm just being sensitive but that seems rather unprofessional.
> 
> Who you buy through and use for closing definitely matters!



Im using FirstAm for an Aulani closing and they’ve been terrible. I’ve been spoiled by Cammy at Mason.

Mason Title is by far the best title company in my opinion. Sometimes they are $40-50 more in price but it’s well worth it.

Hang in there. Hope things get better.


----------



## Chia1974

There is an April UY BWV for sale by international seller on sponsor's site if anyone is looking.


----------



## suzycute

suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10 passed 3/7
apologies - I mistakenly put the wrong date for date sent for ROFR - now corrected


----------



## Alliejr

Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/3

hoping this slips through, probably won’t. But really curious as to why I have not heard either way yet. Any ideas?


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

1sttimelongtime---$167-$25,050-150-VGF-Aug- 30/21,150/22, 150/23 - sent 3/8


----------



## vdangelo239

Alliejr said:


> Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/3
> 
> hoping this slips through, probably won’t. But really curious as to why I have not heard either way yet. Any ideas?



if that slips through that would be awesome!   They are toying with you lol


----------



## Klinger13

Klinger13---$142-$19222-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8

First-time DVC purchaser here!  This thread (and forum) was insanely helpful so I’m happy to be officially in the waiting game now. 

**Edited as I fat-fingered my $pp and put the wrong total!!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Klinger13 said:


> Klinger13---$141-$19732-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8
> 
> First-time DVC purchaser here!  This thread (and forum) was insanely helpful so I’m happy to be officially in the waiting game now.


Good luck! We love SSR.  We're currently waiting on a $140pp contract that was sent 2/15...hopefully we get through and that bodes well for you! Good luck!!


----------



## Klinger13

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Good luck! We love SSR.  We're currently waiting on a $140pp contract that was sent 2/15...hopefully we get through and that bodes well for you! Good luck!!



Thank you & wishing you good luck with yours! Our traveling group is just my 10-year old and me. SSR is ideal for us - we’re early birds at the parks & then we like pool/resort time & Disney Springs.


----------



## snowy82

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Good luck! We love SSR.  We're currently waiting on a $140pp contract that was sent 2/15...hopefully we get through and that bodes well for you! Good luck!!



fingers crossed for you! I’m watching trends for ssr as my backup plan. I hope you pass!!!


----------



## birchtree95

Alliejr said:


> Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/3
> 
> hoping this slips through, probably won’t. But really curious as to why I have not heard either way yet. Any ideas?



They probably don't want to give you the sad news that your contract was taken!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Alliejr said:


> Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/3
> 
> hoping this slips through, probably won’t. But really curious as to why I have not heard either way yet. Any ideas?


I say you're in it until you're not! I would bet based on when you sent it you should hear any day. You can always check in with your broker, too, to see if they have any insight.


----------



## JereMary

JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9

**Updated date sent**


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Im using FirstAm for an Aulani closing and they’ve been terrible. I’ve been spoiled by Cammy at Mason.
> 
> Mason Title is by far the best title company in my opinion. Sometimes they are $40-50 more in price but it’s well worth it.
> 
> Hang in there. Hope things get better.


All of this talk about Title companies has got me thinking. How come we can’t choose the title company? This is my 3rd resale purchase and the broker has always chosen one for me. Or does the seller choose? I’m currently working with Timeshare Title co (creative name btw). It’s still too early for me to judge but I wish we had more say?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> All of this talk about Title companies has got me thinking. How come we can’t choose the title company? This is my 3rd resale purchase and the broker has always chosen one for me. Or does the seller choose? I’m currently working with Timeshare Title co (creative name btw). It’s still too early for me to judge but I wish we had more say?



Whoever pays closing costs usually chooses.  I've always requested Mason even when another Title company was being recommended.  Never had an issue or any pushback.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

suzycute said:


> suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10 passed 3/7
> apologies - I mistakenly put the wrong date for date sent for ROFR - now corrected


Oh this gives me hope!


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> All of this talk about Title companies has got me thinking. How come we can’t choose the title company? This is my 3rd resale purchase and the broker has always chosen one for me. Or does the seller choose? I’m currently working with Timeshare Title co (creative name btw). It’s still too early for me to judge but I wish we had more say?


You CAN choose the title company. You just have to tell your broker that you want to.


----------



## MICKIMINI

HIRyeDVC said:


> All of this talk about Title companies has got me thinking. How come we can’t choose the title company? This is my 3rd resale purchase and the broker has always chosen one for me. Or does the seller choose? I’m currently working with Timeshare Title co (creative name btw). It’s still too early for me to judge but I wish we had more say?


Buyer chooses.  I write it into my offer.  Personally, Cammy at Mason is the best!  I have used her many times.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Wish I had own that you can choose your broker

I imagine the site sponsor will use Magic Vacation Title as they have a stake in them now don’t they?


----------



## dado4

Ok an update on my closing. It looks like with the title company doing their due diligence there was a discrepancy in the previous years points available and they had to send me and addendum. So maybe I'm the jerk , but I still say a little communication would have gone a long way.


----------



## princesscinderella

Lee Matthews said:


> Wish I had own that you can choose your broker
> 
> I imagine the site sponsor will use Magic Vacation Title as they have a stake in them now don’t they?


I bought last year through the site sponsor and requested Mason with no push back.  There’s a scammy timeshare/DVC reseller that won’t let you choose the title company and charge $1200k for closing costs and tell you to offer lower price per point to make up for the high closing fees.  They aren’t one of the big players though,  I’d stay clear of them http://TimeshareBrokerServices.com they also operate as https://www.dvctimeshares.com/
Not allowing choice of title company is called steering in real estate and is illegal, because usually there’s money or benefits to be gained by those involved.

I have bought a lot of contracts through a lot of the other DVC resellers and have never had a problem choosing the title company.  If the seller is paying however they get to choose.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

We decided to cancel our previous contract within the 10 day period due to fear of not passing ROFR, and also finding a much better deal in the long run!

UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7


----------



## MICKIMINI

UbieTinkinMon said:


> We decided to cancel our previous contract within the 10 day period due to fear of not passing ROFR, and also finding a much better deal in the long run!
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7


NICE!  Did you ask to have the 2021 points banked into 2022?  It will be close otherwise...


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw (seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23-Buyer pays MF on 130- sent 3/8

Hoping it sneaks through for my buyer, but I am happy that I got a quick sale and have my new VGF points to replace it!


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

MICKIMINI said:


> NICE!  Did you ask to have the 2021 points banked into 2022?  It will be close otherwise...


Yes we did!  Our expected close date isn't until May 5th, so we went ahead and requested it.  Hoping Disney leaves it to us!


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

UbieTinkinMon said:


> We decided to cancel our previous contract within the 10 day period due to fear of not passing ROFR, and also finding a much better deal in the long run!
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7



We just put in a bid on an AKL and were using numbers from this thread to come up with a good price to offer and your $125 stuck out like a sore thumb lol.


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

Lee Matthews said:


> Wish I had own that you can choose your broker
> 
> I imagine the site sponsor will use Magic Vacation Title as they have a stake in them now don’t they?



Can confirm they use Magic Vacation Title as default


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> We just put in a bid on an AKL and were using numbers from this thread to come up with a good price to offer and your $125 stuck out like a sore thumb lol.


Yeah it was a long shot.  We were really surprised that the seller took our offer.


----------



## bewithmickey

We have a December Use Year for all of our Direct points from Disney. It's always bugged me because December 2021 is really points being used in 2022 (unless we happen to be traveling in Dec - which was great when the beginning of December had the lowest points....now it's mid-range). We are thinking we may try a different Use Year for our resale buys.

Anyway, what do you think is the best Use Year to have?


----------



## dboules

princesscinderella said:


> I bought last year through the site sponsor and requested Mason with no push back.  There’s a scammy timeshare/DVC reseller that won’t let you choose the title company and charge $1200k for closing costs and tell you to offer lower price per point to make up for the high closing fees.  They aren’t one of the big players though,  I’d stay clear of them http://TimeshareBrokerServices.com they also operate as https://www.dvctimeshares.com/
> Not allowing choice of title company is called steering in real estate and is illegal, because usually there’s money or benefits to be gained by those involved.
> 
> I have bought a lot of contracts through a lot of the other DVC resellers and have never had a problem choosing the title company.  If the seller is paying however they get to choose.



I almost bought a contract through them as it was a great contract that is not even on their website (red flag to me).
Their closing costs were more than double everyone else almost $2000 for a 30 pt contract!!  I walked away.
Glad to hear others thinking the are scammers as well.


----------



## dboules

bewithmickey said:


> We have a December Use Year for all of our Direct points from Disney. It's always bugged me because December 2021 is really points being used in 2022 (unless we happen to be traveling in Dec - which was great when the beginning of December had the lowest points....now it's mid-range). We are thinking we may try a different Use Year for our resale buys.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think is the best Use Year to have?



There are a lot of posts about picking the best use year.  I would search the forums and read those for more details.


----------



## bewithmickey

dboules said:


> There are a lot of posts about picking the best use year.  I would search the forums and read those for more details.


Thanks. Will do!


----------



## CarolynFH

bewithmickey said:


> Thanks. Will do!


Here's the ultimate guide: https://www.disboards.com/threads/understanding-use-year-updated-february-10-2021.1942668/


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$133-$28911-200-AKV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/8


----------



## pianomanzano

bewithmickey said:


> We have a December Use Year for all of our Direct points from Disney. It's always bugged me because December 2021 is really points being used in 2022 (unless we happen to be traveling in Dec - which was great when the beginning of December had the lowest points....now it's mid-range). We are thinking we may try a different Use Year for our resale buys.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think is the best Use Year to have?


We were in the same boat, first contract was a loaded Dec UY, we valued that over the importance of UY. Now we find ourselves looking for a second UY to accommodate my wife and daughters birthdays in Oct and Nov. have an offer in for a June UY right now. Best UY is all relative based on your needs, imo.


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

bewithmickey said:


> We have a December Use Year for all of our Direct points from Disney. It's always bugged me because December 2021 is really points being used in 2022 (unless we happen to be traveling in Dec - which was great when the beginning of December had the lowest points....now it's mid-range). We are thinking we may try a different Use Year for our resale buys.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think is the best Use Year to have?



depends on your needs… we have 3 littles right now so the school schedule will drive our vacations for the next 20 years. We liked the idea of February or September because we would most likely travel anytime in between and I didn’t want to mix up vacations from one year to the next based on my UY. I didn’t like the idea of December because it messed with my head that 2022 points are really 2023 points and so on


----------



## larry47591

bewithmickey said:


> We have a December Use Year for all of our Direct points from Disney. It's always bugged me because December 2021 is really points being used in 2022 (unless we happen to be traveling in Dec - which was great when the beginning of December had the lowest points....now it's mid-range). We are thinking we may try a different Use Year for our resale buys.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think is the best Use Year to have?



We are March use year.  Works great for us as my wife is a teachers so we kind of look at spring break starts our vacations for the year. That is always in March. So as anyone will tell you it really depends on when you vacation You’re probably not gonna want an  October use year if your are going in September.


----------



## Pwalk8787

PWalk8787--160-$16000-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/2

Wish us luck  

Also put in offer for a smaller 60pt contract, same UY, will update if it gets accepted!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

bewithmickey said:


> We have a December Use Year for all of our Direct points from Disney. It's always bugged me because December 2021 is really points being used in 2022 (unless we happen to be traveling in Dec - which was great when the beginning of December had the lowest points....now it's mid-range). We are thinking we may try a different Use Year for our resale buys.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think is the best Use Year to have?


We have September for direct points and March for resale. I spaced them 6 months apart on purpose and treat them as seperate contracts for seperate trips. Like most advice already given, when you travel most should help determine that 2nd UY.


----------



## ncgator

ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8

My first non-December use year contact (goodbye to the simple life)!  We loved the Hilton Head Resort when we visited in the winter, so looking forward to being able to use this contract for some summer stays.  It’s only a 5 hour drive, so will be great for long weekend trips.


----------



## Chia1974

JoeDisney247365 said:


> We have September for direct points and March for resale. I spaced them 6 months apart on purpose and treat them as seperate contracts for seperate trips. Like most advice already given, when you travel most should help determine that 2nd UY.


We think alike, haha. We have April, Oct and Sept(Unicorn Aul Sub). They cover the entire year without jeopardizing any points. We need to plan vacations around kids' days off for at lease 8 more years. We also love split stays so this works for us.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> We also love split stays so this works for us.


We are doing our first split stay this year. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bewithmickey

JoeDisney247365 said:


> We have September for direct points and March for resale. I spaced them 6 months apart on purpose and treat them as seperate contracts for seperate trips. Like most advice already given, when you travel most should help determine that 2nd UY.


I am SO glad you posted this. That is EXACTLY what I had considered doing. Keeping my direct points on the December UY and then finding JUNE or something possible for resale. Thank you so much for sharing that!


----------



## bewithmickey

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> depends on your needs… we have 3 littles right now so the school schedule will drive our vacations for the next 20 years. We liked the idea of February or September because we would most likely travel anytime in between and I didn’t want to mix up vacations from one year to the next based on my UY. I didn’t like the idea of December because it messed with my head that 2022 points are really 2023 points and so on


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha! It messes with my brain ALL. THE. TIME. even after 12 years of owning a Dec UY.


----------



## bewithmickey

JoeDisney247365 said:


> We are doing our first split stay this year. I'm looking forward to it!


Split stays are especially fun when you haven't stayed at every resort yet. We have been members for 12 years and still haven't stayed at Grand Floridian.  Enjoy!


----------



## sachilles

I knew we'd get the email while I was on the road. Received yesterday that we passed. Had to wait until today to update the thread.
sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10-passed 3/8


----------



## Msh11982

sachilles said:


> I knew we'd get the email while I was on the road. Received yesterday that we passed. Had to wait until today to update the thread.
> sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10-passed 3/8


Congrats!! I’m still waiting for my BWV that was submitted on 2/14. It’s brutal waiting!!


----------



## Chia1974

sachilles said:


> I knew we'd get the email while I was on the road. Received yesterday that we passed. Had to wait until today to update the thread.
> sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10-passed 3/8


Yay! Hopefully they are done buying Epcot resorts.


----------



## sachilles

Chia1974 said:


> Yay! Hopefully they are done buying Epcot resorts.


I noticed Suzicute(sp) had a bwv pass at a similar price this week as well. Hopefully that means you are correct. We were already second guessing and figuring out our plan B. Thankfully, we don't have to worry on that. Now I just need to get home to sign the docs and send in payment. No points for a while, so the rest of the wait isn't a big deal at this point.


----------



## vdangelo239

sachilles said:


> I noticed Suzicute(sp) had a bwv pass at a similar price this week as well. Hopefully that means you are correct. We were already second guessing and figuring out our plan B. Thankfully, we don't have to worry on that. Now I just need to get home to sign the docs and send in payment. No points for a while, so the rest of the wait isn't a big deal at this point.



The BWV news these past few days keeps upping my hope - submitted 2/18 this stinks waiting.  First two contracts were Poly so I had no real fear of them being taken - this is a whole different ballgame lol.


----------



## Msh11982

vdangelo239 said:


> The BWV news these past few days keeps upping my hope - submitted 2/18 this stinks waiting.  First two contracts were Poly so I had no real fear of them being taken - this is a whole different ballgame lol.


My deal was for $137 a point for 150 points no points until 2023. I’m not sure if it will go through but I’m trying to remain hopeful.


----------



## Ginamarie

ncgator said:


> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8
> 
> My first non-December use year contact (goodbye to the simple life)!  We loved the Hilton Head Resort when we visited in the winter, so looking forward to being able to use this contract for some summer stays.  It’s only a 5 hour drive, so will be great for long weekend trips.


I’m still on the hunt for a HHI contract- Disney took my last one in ROFR and now I’m determined to find a better one (though running out of time if I want to make reservations for summer 2023).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> I’m still on the hunt for a HHI contract- Disney took my last one in ROFR and now I’m determined to find a better one (though running out of time if I want to make reservations for summer 2023).


what happened to Aulani? or BLT?


----------



## dboules

Let the waiting begin!
dboules---$192-$12179-60-BCV-Dec-0/20, 104/21, 38/22, 60/23- sent 3/9
This is my first resale.  We own direct with a June use year at BR - 210 pts and AKL - 2 - 50 pts contracts
I have been hunting a June use year small contract Beach Club and missed a couple then nothing for a long time.
I will be learning the two use year ways but since we only want to use these BCV points at the BCV it should be easier to keep them separate.

UPDATE: I rescinded the resale as I was within my 10 day period when the unicorn of a couple small contract with a June UY came along.  I am now in ROFR as of today with 2 small contracts.

dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16
dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> what happened to Aulani? or BLT?


I’m not actually planning to buy Aulani but afraid I’ll change my mind after we arrive there!

I saw a great BLT contract this morning but I’m not sure I can get my husband onboard- lol


----------



## MFMont

Chia1974 said:


> Yay! Hopefully they are done buying Epcot resorts.


HERE HERE!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> I’m not actually planning to buy Aulani but afraid I’ll change my mind after we arrive there!
> 
> I saw a great BLT contract this morning but I’m not sure I can get my husband onboard- lol


i'll start looking out for that subsidized Aulani contract for you.  What's your UY?


----------



## sjdrr1313

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> depends on your needs… we have 3 littles right now so the school schedule will drive our vacations for the next 20 years. We liked the idea of February or September because we would most likely travel anytime in between and I didn’t want to mix up vacations from one year to the next based on my UY. I didn’t like the idea of December because it messed with my head that 2022 points are really 2023 points and so on


I've been debating doing the same thing. I have a 200 point March use year (SSR resale). Basically the only time we don't go is January/February. March works great for spring and summer, and even up to November (because if I cancelled a November trip early enough to not be in holding it should still be early enough to be in my banking window...) I also would like to add on but can't decide if I should stick to March to keep things simple or maybe add a different use year to cover November/December... I'm also super tempted by the VGF2 prices right now for a direct purchase. Or maybe it's just FOMO. But I am not good at booking that far in advance so IDK if it would even be worth it for me to spend the money on those points...


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I've been debating doing the same thing. I have a 200 point March use year (SSR resale). Basically the only time we don't go is January/February. March works great for spring and summer, and even up to November (because if I cancelled a November trip early enough to not be in holding it should still be early enough to be in my banking window...) I also would like to add on but can't decide if I should stick to March to keep things simple or maybe add a different use year to cover November/December... I'm also super tempted by the VGF2 prices right now for a direct purchase. Or maybe it's just FOMO. But I am not good at booking that far in advance so IDK if it would even be worth it for me to spend the money on those points...


If you like to go during the holidays fall/winter or you enjoy split stays. A September/October UY makes sense. Do you have enough points now and enough for your growing needs? We started out with all October UY because we travel mostly in April and November. Then addonitis hit, what about if we want a quick trip during summer. April UY came in the picture. We don’t like Florida heat, summer trips wouldn’t be more than 3-4 days long.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> If you like to go during the holidays fall/winter or you enjoy split stays. A September/October UY makes sense. Do you have enough points now and enough for your growing needs? We started out with all October UY because we travel mostly in April and November. Then addonitis hit, what about if we want a quick trip during summer. April UY came in the picture. We don’t like Florida heat, summer trips wouldn’t be more than 3-4 days long.


We are opposite of you, lol. We like to do longer 1BR trips in the spring and summer (I have 2 kids so we are tied to school breaks and we don't really mind the heat in August). Eventually I'll probably add on to my March, but we actually got 400 points for our 2022 use year so we should have some extra to bank for a few years. Since the kids are in school we tend to do a long weekend somewhere in the October-December range so I think a 50-75 point contract would be good enough for that and I think I'd like one of the MK area resorts since they are tough to book at the 7 month window around the holidays. That makes the current GF incentives appealing because its less expensive than the other MK resorts and is even approaching the same cost as resale. But if I want a new use year I'd have to buy 150 points if I went direct which is more points than I need. So do I pull the trigger on 150 points direct at GF or just stalk the resale market for a nice small contract with a later use year and maybe the GF resale costs will start to drop... I don't care about the blue card really but being able to book at Riviera would be nice... I really didnt expect the Addonitis to be this soon...I jut got my membership ID in January lol


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> We are opposite of you, lol. We like to do longer 1BR trips in the spring and summer (I have 2 kids so we are tied to school breaks and we don't really mind the heat in August). Eventually I'll probably add on to my March, but we actually got 400 points for our 2022 use year so we should have some extra to bank for a few years. Since the kids are in school we tend to do a long weekend somewhere in the October-December range so I think a 50-75 point contract would be good enough for that and I think I'd like one of the MK area resorts since they are tough to book at the 7 month window around the holidays. That makes the current GF incentives appealing because its less expensive than the other MK resorts and is even approaching the same cost as resale. But if I want a new use year I'd have to buy 150 points if I went direct which is more points than I need. So do I pull the trigger on 150 points direct at GF or just stalk the resale market for a nice small contract with a later use year and maybe the GF resale costs will start to drop... I don't care about the blue card really but being able to book at Riviera would be nice... I really didnt expect the Addonitis to be this soon...I jut got my membership ID in January lol


If you only buying 50-75 direct, there’s no incentives. If that, I’d wait for a resale deal. We already own BLT because it has plenty of rooms in every category, lower points chart and low dues(close to VGF2). I only like one/two bedroom at BLT not their studios cause the size. BLT has extra bathroom in the one/two bedroom but not in vgf. Also one/two bedroom at VGF require a lot more points than BLT. There’s not a lot of one/two bedroom at vgf either, competition will be tough try to get one of those. I ran some numbers and realized how much interest at their lowest interest would be even financing for two years. It’s like adding $10+ each point. For me, I’d only pull the plug for VGF2 if I can buy outright.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> If you only buying 50-75 direct, there’s no incentives. If that, I’d wait for a resale deal. We already own BLT because it has plenty of rooms in every category, lower points chart and low dues(close to VGF2). I only like one/two bedroom at BLT not their studios cause the size. BLT has extra bathroom in the one/two bedroom but not in vgf. Also one/two bedroom at VGF require a lot more points than BLT. There’s not a lot of one/two bedroom at vgf either, competition will be tough try to get one of those. I ran some numbers and realized how much interest at their lowest interest would be even financing for two years. It’s like adding $10+ each point. For me, I’d only pull the plug for VGF2 if I can buy outright.


Totally agree with you on BLT, I've never actually been in one of their studios but they look really small. I'd definitely do a 1 BR there though. Plus aren't they due for a refurb soon? I can buy 50-75 points outright, but more than that I'd have to get creative... which agreed, is another argument for just looking for a good resale contract. We'd be fine in a studio for our short fall or winter trips, so most likely Poly would be where we'd end up. CC would be nice but only sleep 4, we prefer the rooms with the 5th sleeper. Maybe studios at GF will be easier to get once the new rooms open  up


----------



## DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$73-$19170-250-HH-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/9


----------



## dado4

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo said:


> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$73-$19170-250-HH-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/9


OUCH! But at least they took it super quick!


----------



## Chia1974

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo said:


> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$73-$19170-250-HH-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/9


7 days


----------



## DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo

ouch...2 taken back to back today...

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9


----------



## bewithmickey

Chia1974 said:


> 7 days


Oh wow. That WAS quick!


----------



## bewithmickey

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo said:


> ouch...2 taken back to back today...
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9



Oh no! That stinks.


----------



## dado4

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo said:


> ouch...2 taken back to back today...
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9


Keep going, try to get that good deal! They can't take em all, right... right???


----------



## taylorpaulos

taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/16


----------



## taylorpaulos

taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23 
taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9


----------



## bewithmickey

BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9


----------



## The Jackal

taylorpaulos said:


> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/16


This makes no sense to buy extended points just to sell them again. Buy 2042 points and resell them extended to 2057. Just saying.


----------



## VAlegacy

VAlegacy---$161-$32200-200-CCV-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9


----------



## larry47591

Honest question is there are reason people buy OKW over Saratoga?  I mean I love old key west but I have never had a problem getting it with my Saratoga points. And the dues are much cheaper at Saratoga.


----------



## wnielsen1

The Jackal said:


> This makes no sense to buy extended points just to sell them again. Buy 2042 points and resell them extended to 2057. Just saying.


I think they are buying them ALL


----------



## wnielsen1

larry47591 said:


> Honest question is there are reason people buy OKW over Saratoga?  I mean I love old key west but I have never had a problem getting it with my Saratoga points. And the dues are much cheaper at Saratoga.


One reason is the grand villas, which come VERY reasonably and can be tough to book without home resort points.


----------



## bewithmickey

larry47591 said:


> Honest question is there are reason people buy OKW over Saratoga?  I mean I love old key west but I have never had a problem getting it with my Saratoga points. And the dues are much cheaper at Saratoga.


For our family of 6, we like to occasionally stay in a 3BR Grand Villa and it requires the least amount of points at OKW and the 3BR at OKW is very large. Since the points required is so low, it's difficult to book unless you can get 11 month window. Hope this helps. Otherwise, we would buy SSR (which we already have).


----------



## larry47591

bewithmickey said:


> For our family of 6, we like to occasionally stay in a 3BR Grand Villa and it requires the least amount of points at OKW and the 3BR at OKW is very large. Since the points required is so low, it's difficult to book unless you can get 11 month window. Hope this helps. Otherwise, we would buy SSR (which we already have).



Awesome I didn’t know that. Figure it was something.   Just wondered what I was missing ha


----------



## Alliejr

Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/3, taken 3/9

35 days wait on that one.  Looking for extended contract of 125-150 points. $128? $130$


----------



## bewithmickey

Alliejr said:


> Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/3, taken 3/9
> 
> 35 days wait on that one.  Looking for extended contract of 125-150 points. $128? $130$


Oh I've been waiting to see if this squeaked through. Shoot!


----------



## larry47591

Alliejr said:


> Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/3, taken 3/9
> 
> 35 days wait on that one.  Looking for extended contract of 125-150 points. $128? $130$


 Looks like they are take those too even at 134. Not sure what you would have to offer


----------



## larry47591

Seems like Disney wants resell to be a lot closer to direct.


----------



## snowy82

larry47591 said:


> Awesome I didn’t know that. Figure it was something.   Just wondered what I was missing ha


 Oh that sucks!! I’m sorry!!
Ive lost two okw contracts since January. $125 and $127 for 150 points. They were 2042 though…
If my next one doesn’t go through I’m gonna aim for $135 just to be done with this. It’s a disappointing experience to keep repeating!


----------



## bewithmickey

So our contract that was just sent to Disney today won't close until Oct because the owners have a reservation then. Anyway, has anyone had one like that? I was thinking maybe DIsney wouldn't want to sit on a contract that doesn't close for 6 months and maybe they'll just pass.
Any merit to my logic? Or just wishful thinking? Haha.


----------



## BeachClub2014

bewithmickey said:


> So our contract that was just sent to Disney today won't close until Oct because the owners have a reservation then. Anyway, has anyone had one like that? I was thinking maybe DIsney wouldn't want to sit on a contract that doesn't close for 6 months and maybe they'll just pass.
> Any merit to my logic? Or just wishful thinking? Haha.



There is nothing wrong with a little wishful thinking! I was hoping they were laying off on OKW buybacks, but it sure doesn't look that way.


----------



## snowy82

Well I think we’ve all come to the realization that if it’s a really good deal to us, then it’s an extra really good deal to Disney!


----------



## BeachClub2014

snowy82 said:


> Well I think we’ve all come to the realization that if it’s a really good deal to us, then it’s an extra really good deal to Disney!



True. Oh, so true. Playing ROFR roulette with DVC is very much like playing in a casino: the house almost always wins. Every now and again you see an awesome deal sneak through, but not often.


----------



## Alliejr

I’ve been lurking for 35 days and it’s seems the target is shifting higher for OKW and SSR.  I just put in an offer for 150 OKW(e) September use yr and only 92 points for ‘22. 
maybe I should just start looking at SSR and pay the up front cost, save in dues?


----------



## snowy82

Alliejr said:


> I’ve been lurking for 35 days and it’s seems the target is shifting higher for OKW and SSR.  I just put in an offer for 150 OKW(e) September use yr and only 92 points for ‘22.
> maybe I should just start looking at SSR and pay the up front cost, save in dues?


 Good for you for lurking. I only joined this board after I dismally lost my first contract. I’ve learned so much already! I don’t know what the rates are for the extended but what you could buy for 108 points a year ago at old Key West, are now more like $130 or $135.


----------



## brwright

brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16 -taken 3/9

No surprise


----------



## snowy82

I’m relying on this report for my backup offer…

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-february-22/


----------



## Ginamarie

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo said:


> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$73-$19170-250-HH-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/9


Ugh- they struck HHI again!!!


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15, taken 3/9


----------



## bewithmickey

Geesh!!!!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Good grief! Is the ROFR dept in a bad mood or something? No mercy.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Flynn's Gal said:


> Good grief! Is the ROFR dept in a bad mood or something? No mercy.


they don't want anyone to buy resale forever


----------



## Hoppy-tn

These resale agents say about 10% get bought back by Disney but I don’t see how it can’t be more than that so far this year. Seems disney is gobbling up contracts at a high rate


----------



## snowy82

Well I think it’s 10% of overall. But if you looked at a specific hotel, like old Key West, that buyback rate is more like 50% or even higher.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Flynn's Gal said:


> Good grief! Is the ROFR dept in a bad mood or something? No mercy.


Ugh, right?! I’m waiting to hear back on one sent 2/15 and I guess I’m glad I haven’t heard back yet. Oof.


----------



## snowy82

Not to mention, you guys are probably savvier than most and know what the value of the resorts are. There are probably plenty of people out there who bought resale at a much higher rate because they only know it’s still cheaper than direct.
I do think there are some brokers out there who really don’t care about their clients and aren’t helping them put together a decent offer. I see some listings on websites where I am shocked that they are offering it so low.


----------



## snowy82

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Ugh, right?! I’m waiting to hear back on one sent 2/15 and I guess I’m glad I haven’t heard back yet. Oof.



mine went in on the 21st and if I don’t hear anything on Monday, then I will be extremely nervous. It seems like if it’s not on Monday, it’s not passing


----------



## BeachClub2014

snowy82 said:


> I do think there are some brokers out there who really don’t care about their clients and aren’t helping them put together a decent offer. I see some listings on websites where I am shocked that they are offering it so low.



Could be on to something here. Although it could also be that some of those listings are a little older now and we are seeing an increase in ROFR forcing prices upwards. Could also be that some folks just want to offload their points and from the seller's point of view ROFR isn't a bad thing.


----------



## BeachClub2014

snowy82 said:


> mine went in on the 21st and if I don’t hear anything on Monday, then I will be extremely nervous. It seems like if it’s not on Monday, it’s not passing



My BWV contract went to ROFR on March 17th, so I will hopefully hear something tomorrow or Friday. I am not optimistic it has a chance at all of passing.

Edit: February 17th, not March.  Sorry!


----------



## snowy82

BeachClub2014 said:


> Could be on to something here. Although it could also be that some of those listings are a little older now and we are seeing an increase in ROFR forcing prices upwards. Could also be that some folks just want to offload their points and from the seller's point of view ROFR isn't a bad thing.


But exactly that! Why tell your client to put out a contract much lower than you know it will get gobbled up either by another person or Disney? Wouldn’t that help your commission either way?

but yes, I’m sure no one was expecting the prices to jump so exponentially for some of these resorts. Old Key West has appreciated so much in just a year. I’m kicking myself for not going for one back then.


----------



## snowy82

BeachClub2014 said:


> My BWV contract went to ROFR on March 17th, so I will hopefully hear something tomorrow or Friday. I am not optimistic it has a chance at all of passing.
> 
> Edit: February 17th, not March.  Sorry!


From the trends I’ve seen in the last two months, you don’t want to hear from them tomorrow or Friday. Do you want to hear from them on Monday. You want to hear that they passed on it


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Our second attempt at boardwalk went in Feb 18 and I am waiting on them to take it, at which point we will be buying direct at riviera or Saratoga.


----------



## BeachClub2014

snowy82 said:


> I’m kicking myself for not going for one back then.



Me too!


----------



## BeachClub2014

Hoppy-tn said:


> Our second attempt at boardwalk went in Feb 18 and I am waiting on them to take it, at which point we will be buying direct at riviera or Saratoga.



I get it. We did the opposite and bought RIV direct first, and now are trying to get either a BWV or OKW contract at a reasonable price. So far, our definition of "reasonable" hasn't matched DVC's.


----------



## bewithmickey

Hoppy-tn said:


> Our second attempt at boardwalk went in Feb 18 and I am waiting on them to take it, at which point we will be buying direct at riviera or Saratoga.


We did buy direct at SSR while waiting for our other contract which didn't pass. It's SO EASY to buy direct (except for the cost thing. LOL)


----------



## Chia1974

I’ve skipped on offering so many BWV contracts because they weren’t for sale by international sellers. I’m two weeks in tomorrow.


----------



## Chia1974

ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)

Just received an email from my broker lol


----------



## BeachClub2014

Chia1974 said:


> ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)



This will be my next approach if DVC snaps up the contracts that I currently have in ROFR. Those can be few and far between, though.


----------



## jrr4885

Moving my waiting to taken 

Jrr4885---$130-$15578-115-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 57/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/8


----------



## jrr4885

Chia1974 said:


> ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)
> 
> Just received an email from my broker lol


Can I ask why? Why do they not get taken?


----------



## Chia1974

jrr4885 said:


> Can I ask why? Why do they not get taken?


Don’t know but seems to be universally agreed.


----------



## snowy82

jrr4885 said:


> Moving my waiting to taken
> 
> Jrr4885---$130-$15578-115-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 57/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/8


What the heck?? What is Disney going to do with 57 points coming next year?!?


----------



## jrr4885

snowy82 said:


> What the heck?? What is Disney going to do with 57 points coming next year?!?


I thought the same thing. Thought I was safe with it being stripped. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## snowy82

This leads me to a question…

what can Disney do with these resales they purchase? Do they add points? Change use year? Or is it a legal entity that remains as is?


----------



## minorthr

BeachClub2014 said:


> My BWV contract went to ROFR on March 17th, so I will hopefully hear something tomorrow or Friday. I am not optimistic it has a chance at all of passing.
> 
> Edit: February 17th, not March.  Sorry!


Ive been waiting since Feb 1st on a BWV rofr


----------



## wnielsen1

snowy82 said:


> This leads me to a question…
> 
> what can Disney do with these resales they purchase? Do they add points? Change use year? Or is it a legal entity that remains as is?


They can definitely change UY.


----------



## DVChris

jrr4885 said:


> Can I ask why? Why do they not get taken?


Taxes are involved for international sellers which require extra paperwork. Disney generally tends to avoid taking these contracts as a result. I think we've seen only 1 taken in the last few years.


----------



## vdangelo239

This stinks.  Lots taking by the ROFR grumps today at DVC


----------



## ncgator

I’m a little nervous now on my HH offer.  I didn’t know Disney ever swiped those up, but seems like there have been quite a few recently.  Fingers crossed they don’t take it, but if they do, take it quickly!


----------



## Pens Fan

Well today was a rough one for ROFR.  But after ours was taken, we've dusted ourselves off and are back on the hunt.  We have one more in the process (just sent on Monday) but it's even lower than the one that got taken (only by a dollar / point though) so I'm not too hopeful.   We really want some more CC points to add on to our direct contracts there.  It's by far our favorite resort at WDW.  The thing is, prices are knocking on $170 a point if you want to make sure you pass ROFR and I just can't justify that price given what Disney is offering direct right now for VGF and RIV.  We really have no interest in VGF, but do love Riviera.  That price is tempting but the resale restrictions are giving us pause.  We have plenty of points already for our family vacations and to leave to our adult son when we become too decrepit to travel.  We thought we were done buying points, but my husband just retired and back in January we were shoveling our very long driveway out once again, and looked at each other and said. "We need more points!!"  Florida and South Carolina in Jan and Feb sound like Heaven to these PA folks!! 

So the search continues ...........  Disney can't take them all, right???????


----------



## princesscinderella

Pens Fan said:


> Well today was a rough one for ROFR.  But after ours was taken, we've dusted ourselves off and are back on the hunt.  We have one more in the process (just sent on Monday) but it's even lower than the one that got taken (only by a dollar / point though) so I'm not too hopeful.   We really want some more CC points to add on to our direct contracts there.  It's by far our favorite resort at WDW.  The thing is, prices are knocking on $170 a point if you want to make sure you pass ROFR and I just can't justify that price given what Disney is offering direct right now for VGF and RIV.  We really have no interest in VGF, but do love Riviera.  That price is tempting but the resale restrictions are giving us pause.  We have plenty of points already for our family vacations and to leave to our adult son when we become too decrepit to travel.  We thought we were done buying points, but my husband just retired and back in January we were shoveling our very long driveway out once again, and looked at each other and said. "We need more points!!"  Florida and South Carolina in Jan and Feb sound like Heaven to these PA folks!!
> 
> So the search continues ...........  Disney can't take them all, right???????



Keep trying I just passed with CCV at $155 a few weeks ago.  If you have time on your side keep bidding. There’s a lot of contracts sitting on the market right now.


----------



## snowy82

Pens Fan said:


> Well today was a rough one for ROFR.  But after ours was taken, we've dusted ourselves off and are back on the hunt.  We have one more in the process (just sent on Monday) but it's even lower than the one that got taken (only by a dollar / point though) so I'm not too hopeful.   We really want some more CC points to add on to our direct contracts there.  It's by far our favorite resort at WDW.  The thing is, prices are knocking on $170 a point if you want to make sure you pass ROFR and I just can't justify that price given what Disney is offering direct right now for VGF and RIV.  We really have no interest in VGF, but do love Riviera.  That price is tempting but the resale restrictions are giving us pause.  We have plenty of points already for our family vacations and to leave to our adult son when we become too decrepit to travel.  We thought we were done buying points, but my husband just retired and back in January we were shoveling our very long driveway out once again, and looked at each other and said. "We need more points!!"  Florida and South Carolina in Jan and Feb sound like Heaven to these PA folks!!
> 
> So the search continues ...........  Disney can't take them all, right???????



they can take them all only if we stop trying!! Keep soldiering on!!!!


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> I can't imagine it won't hurt RIV sales by a big chunk, except we may not see the real impact until new buyers have the choice between the two. The question will be whether DVD, if it happens, decides to change course on resale restrictions.


If they did, I would have bought there in addition to (or maybe even instead of) VGF


----------



## MFMont

minorthr said:


> Ive been waiting since Feb 1st on a BWV rofr



I thought that they had 30 days to answer. Isn't it good news that you are beyond that point?


----------



## larry47591

MFMont said:


> I thought that they had 30 days to answer. Isn't it good news that you are beyond that point?


They usually are within 30 days but they really have until the closing date


----------



## Chia1974

MFMont said:


> I thought that they had 30 days to answer. Isn't it good news that you are beyond that point?


Sometimes there are problems with the contract. I had one for 8 weeks.


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw (seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23-Buyer pays MF on 130- sent 3/8
> 
> Hoping it sneaks through for my buyer, but I am happy that I got a quick sale and have my new VGF points to replace it!



** deleted**


----------



## MICKIMINI

Pens Fan said:


> Well today was a rough one for ROFR.  But after ours was taken, we've dusted ourselves off and are back on the hunt.  We have one more in the process (just sent on Monday) but it's even lower than the one that got taken (only by a dollar / point though) so I'm not too hopeful.   We really want some more CC points to add on to our direct contracts there.  It's by far our favorite resort at WDW.  The thing is, prices are knocking on $170 a point if you want to make sure you pass ROFR and I just can't justify that price given what Disney is offering direct right now for VGF and RIV.  We really have no interest in VGF, but do love Riviera.  That price is tempting but the resale restrictions are giving us pause.  We have plenty of points already for our family vacations and to leave to our adult son when we become too decrepit to travel.  We thought we were done buying points, but my husband just retired and back in January we were shoveling our very long driveway out once again, and looked at each other and said. "We need more points!!"  Florida and South Carolina in Jan and Feb sound like Heaven to these PA folks!!
> 
> So the search continues ...........  Disney can't take them all, right???????


AND NH FOLKS LOL!


----------



## larry47591

DKZB said:


> I would be happy to get $120 on a 225 point contract I have. I still have full 2022 points coming in August. Only problem is I don't want to pay the 8-9% in broker fees out of the proceeds. I may try to find a private sale via Facebook and see how it goes.


You can probably sell them for more through a broker you just have to be prepared to wait it out.  The way things are goin I doubt 120 makes it through ROFR.  Buyers probably have to be closer to 140 if they want the contract.  We are trying to sell 2 contracts right now. An AKL and SS but only had one offer that we didn't accept.   We are not really in a hurry.  Just decided we had too many points so getting rid of a couple of small contracts.


----------



## MICKIMINI

DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo said:


> ouch...2 taken back to back today...
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9


My VBR 95 point loaded contract sent 2/15 is very questionable at this point.  Sorry you lost both!


----------



## MICKIMINI

bewithmickey said:


> So our contract that was just sent to Disney today won't close until Oct because the owners have a reservation then. Anyway, has anyone had one like that? I was thinking maybe DIsney wouldn't want to sit on a contract that doesn't close for 6 months and maybe they'll just pass.
> Any merit to my logic? Or just wishful thinking? Haha.


They do take them!  We sold an OKW last summer with a 4 or 5 month delayed closing.  That was $116 for 150 points and at the time, one of the higher buy backs.  Good luck!


----------



## MICKIMINI

HIRyeDVC said:


> they don't want anyone to buy resale forever


Pretty much what my favorite broker reports


DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo said:


> ouch...2 taken back to back today...
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9


I'm curious if the sellers were covering 2022 MF's?  It looks like your total includes closing only.  That would have been a remarkable deal, bummer.


----------



## GrandpAwesome

$160-$24809-150-BCV-Feb-0/21,0/22,151/23-sent 2/17, taken 3/10


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Do any of the brokers or really anyone for that matter have insight into what criteria Disney uses for their decision-making process? Is it a team of people? An algorithm? Oh to be a fly on the wall...


----------



## Hoppy-tn

140-$38826-250 bwv-Dec 84/21 250/22 250/23 sent 2/18 taken 3/10


----------



## snowy82

i do NOT want to hear from my broker until monday. i'm praying for a MAGICAL MONDAY


----------



## vdangelo239

Genuinely start to wonder if the new approach is to just buy almost everything back that's feasible to turn for a profit over the next few years once GFV is sold out - and in-turn drive people to GFV / RIV direct now - this is wild.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

snowy82 said:


> i do NOT want to hear from my broker until monday. i'm praying for a MAGICAL MONDAY


Agreed. I'm hoping that it's taking a little bit longer for them on my contract because they are going to let ours pass...


----------



## disneyforsix

I don't know that anyone knows how and why they take what they take.  It is crazy!!  

I got in last summer and passed a couple of contracts that were on the bubble, but seems like there is no mercy right now.

Best of luck to all the resale warriors - this game is not for the faint of heart!!


----------



## disneyforsix

vdangelo239 said:


> Genuinely start to wonder if the new approach is to just buy almost everything back that's feasible to turn for a profit over the next few years once GFV is sold out - and in-turn drive people to GFV / RIV direct now - this is wild.



If that was their plan, it totally worked on me - we just added on (2) 100pt contracts at VGF2.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

disneyforsix said:


> If that was their plan, it totally worked on me - we just added on (2) 100pt contracts at VGF2.


That's our backup plan, too...


----------



## snowy82

this is so discouraging. this was my family's introduction into DVC and we were not budgeting to pay $180 a point for OKW. i really hope to get good news, otherwise, i'm not sure if we can keep going


----------



## LadybugsMum

disneyforsix said:


> I don't know that anyone knows how and why they take what they take.  It is crazy!!



I'm pretty sure there's a roulette wheel and some darts in the ROFR room.


----------



## Chia1974

2042 bloodbath continues……..


----------



## Jgc014

snowy82 said:


> this is so discouraging. this was my family's introduction into DVC and we were not budgeting to pay $180 a point for OKW. i really hope to get good news, otherwise, i'm not sure if we can keep going



Look for an extended contract? I do think Disney had been a little less likely to take those. Yes, it is a little more upfront, but you get 15 additional years, and it’s still less than $180!

Good luck!


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

Update- Zazu the majordomo---$135-$26,572-180pts-AKV-Dec- 0/21 180/22 180/23 sent 2/18 taken 3/9. 

Guess it is back to the listing board for the next one.


----------



## snowy82

Jgc014 said:


> Look for an extended contract? I do think Disney had been a little less likely to take those. Yes, it is a little more upfront, but you get 15 additional years, and it’s still less than $180!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks...they're a little harder to find. we were going to try SSR as a backup, but it seems they're taking those too!


----------



## vdangelo239

snowy82 said:


> Thanks...they're a little harder to find. we were going to try SSR as a backup, but it seems they're taking those too!



Honestly if my BWV fails I’ll likely just add on more at PVB.  They don’t wake those right? Lol


----------



## pianomanzano

Has anything passed recently? ROFR monster sure is hungry this week!


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

Zazu the majordomo said:


> Update- Zazu the majordomo---$135-$26,572-180pts-AKV-Dec- 0/21 180/22 180/23 sent 2/18 taken 3/9.
> 
> Guess it is back to the listing board for the next one.



oof... if they are trying to force people into direct it might be working. If my AKL gets snagged, we talked about going the GFV2 route.


----------



## snowy82

pianomanzano said:


> Has anything passed recently? ROFR monster sure is hungry this week!



There were at least four or five that passed on Monday. All bad news since then.


----------



## achamp

achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/9 

Woo!


----------



## Zach197

$134-$18,250-125pts-AKV-Oct- 0/21 90/22 125/23 sent 3/10

Last month we tried AKV $133 a point for 125 points and it was taken. Maybe that extra dollar is enough to do it!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

achamp said:


> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/9
> 
> Woo!


Yay!!! Something made it through! Congrats!


----------



## achamp

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Yay!!! Something made it through! Congrats!


Thanks! I will sort of pessimistically say I would have been really surprised if Disney took that, given I think we paid at the higher end of the range given points available and total points.


----------



## sjdrr1313

disneyforsix said:


> If that was their plan, it totally worked on me - we just added on (2) 100pt contracts at VGF2.


Honestly I feel like it's working on me too... I have 200 points march UY at SSR and I just found a nice little affordable 50 point add on contract and then I remembered about how long and agonizing ROFR is.... It's so frustrating when you have the money ready to go and can't make a purchase, lol.  Maybe I'll go the VGF2 route and add saratoga direct next year in february when I can get double points. I should have done it this year but the end of February totally snuck up on me. And now I am having FOMO with the current add on rates for VGF expiring at the end of March.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

snowy82 said:


> this is so discouraging. this was my family's introduction into DVC and we were not budgeting to pay $180 a point for OKW. i really hope to get good news, otherwise, i'm not sure if we can keep going



I wouldn't be surprised if there was a promo on OKW in the Summer or Fall.


----------



## bewithmickey

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there was a promo on OKW in the Summer or Fall.


And maybe SSR, too, the way they've been grabbing those lately.


----------



## NeoChaos

Hoppy-tn said:


> 140-$38826-250 bwv-Dec 84/21 250/22 250/23 sent 2/18 taken 3/10


oh F.  I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

bewithmickey said:


> And maybe SSR, too, the way they've been grabbing those lately.



Yup...and AKV.  They did this last summer.


----------



## snowy82

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Yup...and AKV.  They did this last summer.



so they'd offer their $180 pp direct contracts down to what? still higher than the $136 i plan on doing next, right??


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

snowy82 said:


> so they'd offer their $180 pp direct contracts down to what? still higher than the $136 i plan on doing next, right??



Great question.  I'm not going to even try to guess based on what they've been doing with incentives over the last three months.  

I believe last summer it was around ~$14 to $17 off per point.


----------



## larry47591

snowy82 said:


> so they'd offer their $180 pp direct contracts down to what? still higher than the $136 i plan on doing next, right??


Maybe get creative with it.  Do like 140 but seller pays dues or something.  They wont take them all.  We are probably a very small group that goes much lower that the average buyer.


----------



## fabricmage

fabricmage---$304-$29364-92-VGC-Mar-0/21, 184/22, 92/23, 92/24- sent 2/24


----------



## snowy82

larry47591 said:


> Maybe get creative with it.  Do like 140 but seller pays dues or something.  They wont take them all.  We are probably a very small group that goes much lower that the average buyer.


that's kinda what we did right now...we offered $134 for OKW with seller paying closing costs. hoping that it goes through.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

bewithmickey said:


> And maybe SSR, too, the way they've been grabbing those lately.


And definitely beach club too.


----------



## themagicgotme

Hi all! I'm new here. I'm kind of a reluctant convert to the magic, but we had an amazing visit to WDW in February that we sorely needed. This, and the support that WDW shows to people with disabilities which made this one of the few family adventures my husband has actually been able to enjoy for a while, instead of just slogging through for the kid (4), got us to put in a small bid.

Our contract is NOT a deal, but we decided we wanted to buy where we wanted to stay. (I'm having second thoughts about SAPs, but we really really want to stay at BCVs) And there seems to be inherent value to BCV (location and pool) that will be lasting. We only want a small number of points, because our plan is to stay only 4-5 nights. The loaded contract will help us do yearly stays for a while while my son is still young, and then eventually move to every two years- which seems about right.
I also have no illusions about how high dues could get over 20 years with a 5% average yearly increase, which is why I'd rather have a small number of points and supplement stays in other ways, IF we want to extend them.I don't want to get stuck with a high yearly fee while my son is in college, for a trip that made sense when he was 4. So in this way, fewer points and a 2042 end date work well for us.

I have one question about the 2042 buybacks. Has anyone looked to see if they are targeting/ buying, entire units or sections of DVC villas. They would need to buy a lot of contracts to re-own a unit in its entirety, but once they do, I wonder if they would be able to resell it as DVC2?
Does our contract guarantee us access to the same number of units we bought into? Certainly they can add (ex: VGF2) but could they actually take away if they have succeeded in removing entire chunks of invested points and reowning entire units?

themagicgotme: $194- $10,696- 50 - BCV - Mar- 100/22, 50/23, 50/24, Submitted 2/25
(No dues on banked 2021 points)


----------



## davidl81

$129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21 taken 3/10

I'm the seller, so really I'm fine with Disney taking it since I know there wont be any issues at closing, but was a little surprised they took it at $129 with the stripped 2021 points.


----------



## snowy82

davidl81 said:


> $129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21 taken 3/10
> 
> I'm the seller, so really I'm fine with Disney taking it since I know there wont be any issues at closing, but was a little surprised they took it at $129 with the stripped 2021 points.



they took someone's the other day that only had like 57 points coming in 2023! congrats on your sale though!


----------



## Sandisw

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Do any of the brokers or really anyone for that matter have insight into what criteria Disney uses for their decision-making process? Is it a team of people? An algorithm? Oh to be a fly on the wall...



I was told that things are always in flux and it is not meant to be predictable.  There are a lot of factors and goals can change daily in terms of why they take it.

The only thing I think we know is that you are over the threshold that is getting taken it’s a better chance than being below it.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

themagicgotme said:


> Hi all! I'm new here. I'm kind of a reluctant convert to the magic, but we had an amazing visit to WDW in February that we sorely needed. This, and the support that WDW shows to people with disabilities which made this one of the few family adventures my husband has actually been able to enjoy for a while, instead of just slogging through for the kid (4), got us to put in a small bid.
> 
> Our contract is NOT a deal, but we decided we wanted to buy where we wanted to stay. (I'm having second thoughts about SAPs, but we really really want to stay at BCVs) And there seems to be inherent value to BCV (location and pool) that will be lasting. We only want a small number of points, because our plan is to stay only 4-5 nights. The loaded contract will help us do yearly stays for a while while my son is still young, and then eventually move to every two years- which seems about right.
> I also have no illusions about how high dues could get over 20 years with a 5% average yearly increase, which is why I'd rather have a small number of points and supplement stays in other ways, IF we want to extend them.I don't want to get stuck with a high yearly fee while my son is in college, for a trip that made sense when he was 4. So in this way, fewer points and a 2042 end date work well for us.
> 
> I have one question about the 2042 buybacks. Has anyone looked to see if they are targeting/ buying, entire units or sections of DVC villas. They would need to buy a lot of contracts to re-own a unit in its entirety, but once they do, I wonder if they would be able to resell it as DVC2?
> Does our contract guarantee us access to the same number of units we bought into? Certainly they can add (ex: VGF2) but could they actually take away if they have succeeded in removing entire chunks of invested points and reowning entire units?
> 
> themagicgotme: $194- $10,696- 50 - BCV - Mar- 100/22, 50/23, 50/24, Submitted 2/25
> (No dues on banked 2021 points)


When you buy DVC, you are NOT buying a specific unit. Well, on paper you are but you are buying points to use the entire resort. Disney does not ROFR specific units. They mainly buy back cheap contracts to sell back direct at higher prices. I’d be shocked if Disney bought yours back.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15
PASSED 3/10/22  Note:  (2) 40 Point Contracts One Closing/July 20 Closing

Our lucky day!    ...they can't take them all.  Best of luck to all waiting!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15
> PASSED 3/10/22  Note:  (2) 40 Point Contracts One Closing/July 20 Closing
> 
> Our lucky day!    ...they can't take them all.  Best of luck to all waiting!


Congratulations!!! Hopefully I get good news today as well!


----------



## larry47591

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15
> PASSED 3/10/22  Note:  (2) 40 Point Contracts One Closing/July 20 Closing
> 
> Our lucky day!    ...they can't take them all.  Best of luck to all waiting!



Congrats.  140 Seems like a good deal now days.  Still saved a bunch.


----------



## BeachClub2014

BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/10

Not unexpected, but still disappointing. The ROFR frenzy continues. My broker said that he received notice of five contracts being taken just this morning. He has no rationale for the rate of exercising their ROFR.


----------



## MFMont

NeoChaos said:


> oh F.  I have a bad feeling about this...


 Same Feeling over here!


----------



## larry47591

BeachClub2014 said:


> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/10
> 
> Not unexpected, but still disappointing. The ROFR frenzy continues. My broker said that he received notice of five contracts being taken just this morning. He has no rationale for the rate of exercising their ROFR.



Just keep trying.  Make Disney spend that money.  At some point they will say enough is enough


----------



## BeachClub2014

larry47591 said:


> Just keep trying.  Make Disney spend that money.  At some point they will say enough is enough



Oh, I am! I have an OKW contract awaiting a ROFR decision. I'm not optimistic on that one either based on the recent action.


----------



## Chia1974

larry47591 said:


> Just keep trying.  Make Disney spend that money.  At some point they will say enough is enough


How many direct BCV can they sell at $265 or BWV at $230???


----------



## DVChris

Chia1974 said:


> How many direct BCV can they sell at $265 or BWV at $230???


Exactly why I continue to think big incentives are coming for BCV.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> How many direct BCV can they sell at $265 or BWV at $230???


I’m guessing there’s going to be a BCV and BWV direct fire sale soon, similar to the one we saw at BLT.


----------



## Chia1974

DVChris said:


> Exactly why I continue to think big incentives are coming for BCV.


But even with $40 off, it’s a ton of money for a 2042 contract. Maybe they have something even better??? Yacht/bBeach DVC conversion???


----------



## wilkydelts

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’m guessing there’s going to be a BCV and BWV direct fire sale soon, similar to the one we saw at BLT.



Those BLT incentives were not a fire sale and not even that good. You had to buy 200-249 points to be around what it is to buy RIV and now VGF direct without incentives


----------



## Chia1974

wilkydelts said:


> Those BLT incentives were not a fire sale and not even that good. You had to buy 200-249 points to be around what it is to buy RIV and now VGF direct without incentives


You can’t compare new to sold out properties. But VGF was $255 before. They need money for conversion??? Interesting


----------



## larry47591

Chia1974 said:


> But even with $40 off, it’s a ton of money for a 2042 contract. Maybe they have something even better??? Yacht/bBeach DVC conversion???



They may already have buyers for these points.  Who knows.  People are not as knowledgeable as we are when it comes to what is a deal.


----------



## BeachClub2014

I think they are just exercising ROFR at a higher rate than previously in order to drive up resale prices and steer folks to buying directly at RIV or GFV2 or one of the other "sold out" resorts. The savings delta on resale keeps shrinking on some of the resorts.


----------



## snowy82

larry47591 said:


> They may already have buyers for these points.  Who knows.  People are not as knowledgeable as we are when it comes to what is a deal.



But there's also the hope of the opposite as well, right? that there are people who think that they'll get BWV at $100 a point and Disney fulfills its hunger with THAT one instead of yours!


----------



## Jgc014

Chia1974 said:


> How many direct BCV can they sell at $265 or BWV at $230???



Totally agree - even as popular resorts, there is no way the demand is there to buy a 20 year contract at those prices.

If Disney is holding the points though, can they then rent out as cash stays? I could actually see demand for that for those resorts…


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> How many direct BCV can they sell at $265 or BWV at $230???



There are reasons beyond just selling. They gave a lot of points away during the past few years with the extension so maybe trying to replace that to help with cash rentals?  These would be popular.


----------



## shand32783

And away we go...

shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-I'm paying 2022 dues- sent 3/10


----------



## BeachClub2014

Jgc014 said:


> Totally agree - even as popular resorts, there is no way the demand is there to buy a 20 year contract at those prices.



I sure wouldn't do so. But I bet there are plenty of people who will, especially if resales become that more difficult to get.


----------



## princesscinderella

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a roulette wheel and some darts in the ROFR room.


I think there’s a mouse and a duck involved too 



Zach197 said:


> $134-$18,250-125pts-AKV-Oct- 0/21 90/22 125/23 sent 3/10





themagicgotme said:


> themagicgotme: $194- $10,696- 50 - BCV - Mar- 100/22, 50/23, 50/24, Submitted 2/25
> (No dues on banked 2021 points)


Best of luck to you both!! In order to be included on the list at the beginning of this thread you need to use the link on the first post in this thread that will format the data so it’s all uniform.


----------



## bdoleary

bdoleary---$155-$24764-150-BCV-Aug-150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Closing Costs split- sent 1/19, passed 2/3


----------



## Chia1974

bdoleary said:


> bdoleary---$155-$24764-150-BCV-Aug-150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Closing Costs split- sent 1/19, passed 2/3


Congratulations


----------



## keirabella2012

davidl81 said:


> $129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21 taken 3/10
> 
> I'm the seller, so really I'm fine with Disney taking it since I know there wont be any issues at closing, but was a little surprised they took it at $129 with the stripped 2021 points.


Wow. I've been watching your thread since you listed it/sold it and now it's taken. You're right, for you it doesn't really matter since you get your money. I don't think it's a stripped contract though because it has points for this year. ROFR has been erratic.


----------



## MFMont

Chia1974 said:


> Congratulations


Was this an International seller?


----------



## Halldy69

halldy69---$137-$15789-110-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 110/23- sent 2/3, passed 3/7


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> How many direct BCV can they sell at $265 or BWV at $230???


A grand total of zero to me haha and I LOVE those resorts


----------



## Redheadprincess

BeachClub2014 said:


> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/10
> 
> Not unexpected, but still disappointing. The ROFR frenzy continues. My broker said that he received notice of five contracts being taken just this morning. He has no rationale for the rate of exercising their ROFR.


This is my opinion and only an opinion, I think Disney is going to offer discounts for 2042 resorts later this year or early 2023. Gonna try to make a buck off of them before they can't. $265 and $245 for Beach Club and Boardwalk is crazy with less than 20 years left.  I think they are gonna offer a deep discount to members only  later this year.  There aren't as many of those contracts out there so they have to buy most of them to do something like this.


----------



## snowy82

Redheadprincess said:


> This is my opinion and only an opinion, I think Disney is going to offer discounts for 2042 resorts later this year or early 2023. Gonna try to make a buck off of them before they can't. $265 and $245 for Beach Club and Boardwalk is crazy with less than 20 years left.  I think they are gonna offer a deep discount to members only  later this year.  There aren't as many of those contracts out there so they have to buy most of them to do something like this.



i'm hoping i'm a member by the time they do...i already have add-on-itis and i don't even have any contracts yet!


----------



## Zach197

Halldy69 said:


> halldy69---$137-$15789-110-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 110/23- sent 2/3, passed 3/7


nice congrats


----------



## jrr4885

Trying for a 4th time. I am sure this one will be taken bc of the liw price, but thought I would give it a try. Akl at 125 a point for a 100 point contract.


----------



## Zach197

jrr4885 said:


> Trying for a 4th time. I am sure this one will be taken bc of the liw price, but thought I would give it a try. Akl at 125 a point for a 100 point contract.


Yea this is my third time for an add on. 125 point contract at $133 a point. Good luck


----------



## jrr4885

Zach197 said:


> Yea this is my third time for an add on. 125 point contract at $133 a point. Good luck


You too!


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)
> 
> Just received an email from my broker lol


And I HAVE seen a contract from an international seller get taken..


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> ROFR got you down? Why not avoid it altogether with one of these great foreign owned contracts?! (Psst...we've never seen contracts owned by foreign nationals get ROFRd.)
> 
> Just received an email from my broker lol


And I HAVE seen a contract from an international seller get taken..


jrr4885 said:


> I thought the same thing. Thought I was safe with it being stripped. Guess I was wrong.


I think they love stripped ones because they don’t have to pay any dues back to anyone.


----------



## jrr4885

Ginamarie said:


> And I HAVE seen a contract from an international seller get taken..
> 
> I think they love stripped ones because they don’t have to pay any dues back to anyone.


Interesting thought.  I am really starting to think it is a gamble. Apparently I am not a good gambler cause I keep losing lol.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> How many direct BCV can they sell at $265 or BWV at $230???


This is my question!!!


----------



## Kristilynn629

Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9

Kind of scared it won’t pass. Our rep told us not to go lower on price or it would almost be guaranteed to not pass FROR.  This is our first time attempting to buy resale.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## limace

With the almost complete loss of perks for direct buyers I feel like snapping up almost all resale/dropping prices on direct is really the only way they have to drive sales to direct. Unless you reallllllly want that pop socket.


----------



## snowy82

Kristilynn629 said:


> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Kind of scared it won’t pass. Our rep told us not to go lower on price or it would almost be guaranteed to not pass FROR.  This is our first time attempting to buy resale.  Keep your fingers crossed!



good luck!!!! I’m going to watch yours because I will offer somethinglike that next!


----------



## minorthr

Finally after 39 days we passed

minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/10


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Chia1974 said:


> But even with $40 off, it’s a ton of money for a 2042 contract. Maybe they have something even better??? Yacht/bBeach DVC conversion???


The direct points they are selling for BWV and BCV are till 2068 not 2042


----------



## Chia1974

JZ_LBNY said:


> The direct points they are selling for BWV and BCV are till 2068 not 2042


Am I missing something here?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Am I missing something here?


No


----------



## limace

JZ_LBNY said:


> The direct points they are selling for BWV and BCV are till 2068 not 2042


I’m fairly confident that’s not accurate.


----------



## wnielsen1

Chia1974 said:


> Am I missing something here?


No, we're on the same page.  Those points expire at the conclusion of the ground lease at those properties which is 1/31/2042.


----------



## Chia1974

wnielsen1 said:


> No, we're on the same page.  Those points expire at the conclusion of the ground lease at those properties which is 1/31/2042.


I just had to  call my DVC guide a minute ago for something else. I just asked him to make sure I m not crazy. BWV and BCV expire in 1/31/2042 , resale and direct.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

limace said:


> I’m fairly confident that’s not accurate.


I was sent information from a DVC cast member last week that has it listed as that. Unless the email has typos, that’s what it says.


----------



## Redheadprincess

JZ_LBNY said:


> The direct points they are selling for BWV and BCV are till 2068 not 2042


I don't know where you heard that from, the deed ends in 2042. That does not change.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

JZ_LBNY said:


> I was sent information from a DVC cast member last week that has it listed as that. Unless the email has typos, that’s what it says. And a good reason why they are buying them all up. See attached…


It very well may be typos but this is the exact email I received.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Redheadprincess said:


> I don't know where you heard that from, the deed ends in 2042. That does not change.


I heard it direct from DVC. Like I said, it may be a typo but this is the information I got from them. See attached


----------



## wnielsen1

JZ_LBNY said:


> I heard it direct from DVC. Like I said, it may be a typo but this is the information I got from them. See attached


That's definitely a typo.  They would sell out of points tomorrow if those dates were accurate.  It would also cause all sorts of problems Disney does not want to address again (*cough* OKW extension *cough*).


----------



## JZ_LBNY

wnielsen1 said:


> That's definitely a typo.  They would sell out of points tomorrow if those dates were accurate.  It would also cause all sorts of problems Disney does not want to address again (*cough* OKW extension *cough*).


Very well could be. I haven’t bought direct hence why I was inquiring and that’s what she sent me. I wrote her back to see. With the way everyone jumped down my throat I’m assuming it’s a typo. Ha. I was just relaying what I was told and couldn’t understand why everyone was saying direct was 2042 when I was (most likely mistakingly) told it was 2068.


----------



## perchy

By all means, if your guide confirms it’s not a typo, let us know!


----------



## Pens Fan

Ginamarie said:


> I think they love stripped ones because they don’t have to pay any dues back to anyone.



After our stripped one was taken (and have serious doubts about our other stripped one being taken) we've changed our strategy and just signed on a loaded contract.  As the others were stripped the seller was paying the  2022 MF's.  While that's great from a buyer's standpoint, Disney has to love those as well. 

I'll post the details on our new contract when I get the nod that it's gone into ROFR.


----------



## Paul Stupin

limace said:


> With the almost complete loss of perks for direct buyers I feel like snapping up almost all resale/dropping prices on direct is really the only way they have to drive sales to direct. Unless you reallllllly want that pop socket.


Direct is also necessary if you want to stay at Riviera, which many (including myself!) love, as well as any new DVC resorts. That’s the main perk, not a pop socket, and it’s not insignificant. Moonlight Magic is also fun, not a huge deal of course, but we always have a blast.
And if you plan on holding resale points for over 20 years, you’ll lose the ability to book any of the 2042 resorts. For me, that a significant diminishment of value. Of course resale is still a great deal, but direct has its advantages as well, especially with the incentive savings.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Pens Fan said:


> After our stripped one was taken (and have serious doubts about our other stripped one being taken) we've changed our strategy and just signed on a loaded contract.  As the others were stripped the seller was paying the  2022 MF's.  While that's great from a buyer's standpoint, Disney has to love those as well.
> 
> I'll post the details on our new contract when I get the nod that it's gone into ROFR.


So I was not aware that Disney would pay back dues on loaded contracts. Do they do that, really? I have one in ROFR that has full 2021 points on it.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Redheadprincess said:


> So I was not aware that Disney would pay back dues on loaded contracts. Do they do that, really? I have one in ROFR that has full 2021 points on it.


Disney as the "buyer" pays exactly as the contract stipulates.  Nothing changes, except DVC is the buyer.  Good luck!


----------



## bauermj

bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11


----------



## snowy82

JZ_LBNY said:


> I was sent information from a DVC cast member last week that has it listed as that. Unless the email has typos, that’s what it says.


That must’ve been a typo. Maybe they were confusing BRV that expires in 2042 and CCV that expires in 2068?


----------



## vdangelo239

Positive vibes.  Today is the day we pass ROFR .  Day 22 here…


----------



## MICKIMINI

Pixie Dust for all!


----------



## DKZB

Has anyone ever seen a Private Sale get taken in ROFR?

we have all heard about the known aversion to International Sellers but I have heard private sales may be safer as well. Anyone heard this?


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Private Sale get taken in ROFR?
> 
> we have all heard about the known aversion to International Sellers but I have heard private sales may be safer as well. Anyone heard this?


A private sale only cuts the broker commission.


----------



## Sandisw

JZ_LBNY said:


> The direct points they are selling for BWV and BCV are till 2068 not 2042



Huh?


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Huh?


Don’t we wish


----------



## Cleeevus

DKZB said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Private Sale get taken in ROFR?
> 
> we have all heard about the known aversion to International Sellers but I have heard private sales may be safer as well. Anyone heard this?



I have a private sale beach club in ROFR since 2/10- I should hear soon. $155 with full 2021/2022+ points and seller paying MF. I had a $115 private sale SSR pass ROFR in Jan. If my Beach Club passes, that will confirm the theory well enough for me!


----------



## Nicole6888

Nicole6888---$165-$25559-150-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 87/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 2/15, passed 3/11

Our first contract!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Nicole6888 said:


> Nicole6888---$165-$25559-150-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 87/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> Our first contract!


Congratulations!! Welcome to the world of DVC!


----------



## CCV

DKZB said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Private Sale get taken in ROFR?
> 
> we have all heard about the known aversion to International Sellers but I have heard private sales may be safer as well. Anyone heard this?


I’ve had a private sale get taken in ROFR (I was the seller). Private vs broker doesn’t appear to have any impact on whether Contracts are taken.


----------



## DKZB

CCV said:


> I’ve had a private sale get taken in ROFR (I was the seller). Private vs broker doesn’t appear to have any impact on whether Contracts are taken.



Interesting... What I had previously heard was more in line with what @Cleevus said above. 
Out of curiosity, the private sale that was taken, was it border line or was it deeply discounted?


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15 
PASSED 3/11!!  

     

Well, that helps refill our depleted DVC points bucket!  Bring on the retirement plan!!


----------



## vdangelo239

Nicole6888 said:


> Nicole6888---$165-$25559-150-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 87/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> Our first contract!


CONGRATS!!!  You will love Poly!


----------



## snowy82

So excited to hear all the good news!!!


----------



## CCV

DKZB said:


> Interesting... What I had previously heard was more in line with what @Cleevus said above.
> Out of curiosity, the private sale that was taken, was it border line or was it deeply discounted?


It was a stripped Poly contract (150pts). This was about a year ago when prices were lower, but it was $135pp I believe. So it was definitely discounted but Poly was normally selling in the $140-$155 range at that time.


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11

Here we go again!


----------



## RichardDis

RichardDis said:


> RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21


RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, taken 3/11


----------



## snowy82

RichardDis said:


> RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, taken 3/11


I’m so sorry! We are essentially a 129 per point contract on old Key West that was submitted the same day you did. I’m dreading getting the bad news


----------



## Red Dog Run

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15
> PASSED 3/10/22  Note:  (2) 40 Point Contracts One Closing/July 20 Closing
> 
> Our lucky day!    ...they can't take them all.  Best of luck to all waiting!


The triplet still has not passed.  Waiting....


----------



## vdangelo239

vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11  

I still am in shock (a good type of shock)


----------



## MFMont

vdangelo239 said:


> vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> I still am in shock (a good type of shock)



A glimmer of hope. Congrats


----------



## themagicgotme

vdangelo239 said:


> vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> I still am in shock (a good type of shock)





vdangelo239 said:


> vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> I still am in shock (a good type of shock)


Wow congrats!! I would have jumped on this. That's an amazing price for a small point contract.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Red Dog Run said:


> The triplet still has not passed.  Waiting....


I have a feeling my twin's sibling will pass...fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

vdangelo239 said:


> vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> I still am in shock (a good type of shock)


My take is that smaller contracts are more likely to pass (my opinion only) because it costs more per point on average and DVC doesn't want to deal with them.  They certainly do take them if you look back at ROFR, but not at the same rate as 100+ point contracts.  I tend to buy smaller contracts that are priced well like the one you just bought.  It is tedious to look for your UY, but it's the long game, right??


----------



## Domique

Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15/2022, passed 3/11/2022


----------



## vdangelo239

Domique said:


> Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15/2022, passed 3/11/2022



great day so far today it seems!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

I also had mine sent 2/15 and am hoping I hear good news back today...it seems like a lot of the passes are from this date today...

I'm refreshing my email like crazy! This waiting is so painful...


----------



## Msh11982

msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10


----------



## Msh11982

msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10


Right back at it

msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11


----------



## snowy82

Msh11982 said:


> msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10
> 
> 
> Right back at it
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 3/11





Msh11982 said:


> msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10
> 
> 
> Right back at it
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 3/11


Good for you!! They seriously can’t take everything, so the more we offer the more they’ll have to pass


----------



## Chia1974

Msh11982 said:


> msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10
> 
> 
> Right back at it
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11


Exactly what I did , 3 back to back. They can’t take them all!!!


----------



## wnielsen1

Chia1974 said:


> Exactly what I did , 3 back to back. They can’t take them all!!!


Bob Chapek: "Challenge accepted"


----------



## larry47591

wnielsen1 said:


> Bob Chapek: "Challenge accepted"


He would have to find away to charge you per attempt first.


----------



## hobbes42

Oh, great idea! An application fee to submit a contract for ROFR!  @Bob_Chapek


----------



## Cleeevus

hobbes42 said:


> Oh, great idea! An application fee to submit a contract for ROFR!  @Bob_Chapek


The brokers are already doing this. $20 ROFR fee. Disney does not charge to submit the simple email


----------



## lorie13

If you log into your DVC online account and go to Add Points, it tells you current pricing and expiration dates. It is 2042 for BWV & BCV. 


JZ_LBNY said:


> The direct points they are selling for BWV and BCV are till 2068 not 2042


----------



## Zach197

Nicole6888 said:


> Nicole6888---$165-$25559-150-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 87/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> Our first contract!


Congrats! Our first contract was exactly the same, 150 points poly October use year! Welcome


----------



## BamaGuy44

Is it just me who is not even planning to buy  points any time soon, but loves to check in on this thread and live vicariously through the people buying points? I love watching people spend money huge amounts of money on fun stuff, as long as it's not my money lol


----------



## missbecca

BamaGuy44 said:


> Is it just me who is not even planning to buy  points any time soon, but loves to check in on this thread and live vicariously through the people buying points? I love watching people spend money huge amounts of money on fun stuff, as long as it's not my money lol


Not buying, but loving the excitement!  Have a Poly contracted listed right now and hope whomever we sell to is as excited as all of the people here because it’s absolutely fantastic!


----------



## snowy82

BamaGuy44 said:


> Is it just me who is not even planning to buy  points any time soon, but loves to check in on this thread and live vicariously through the people buying points? I love watching people spend money huge amounts of money on fun stuff, as long as it's not my money lol


it would be fun if disney didn't step all over our hopes and dreams!!!


----------



## Hoppy-tn

$153-$31824-bwv-208April -0/20 0/21 416/22 208/23 
international seller so hope it passes. 
3rd attempt at boardwalk, if they buy this one I am taking it I am not suppose to own at boardwalk


----------



## LadybugsMum

BamaGuy44 said:


> Is it just me who is not even planning to buy  points any time soon, but loves to check in on this thread and live vicariously through the people buying points? I love watching people spend money huge amounts of money on fun stuff, as long as it's not my money lol



I do it too which is why I've bought 3 more contracts.


----------



## Chia1974

Me and you both. Same with 3rd time with an international seller now.


----------



## DKZB

Cleeevus said:


> The brokers are already doing this. $20 ROFR fee. Disney does not charge to submit the simple email



Wait...brokers are charging so submit to ROFR? Since when?


----------



## keirabella2012

DKZB said:


> Wait...brokers are charging so submit to ROFR? Since when?


I've seen one broker charge the seller for it. Not all do it.


----------



## sjdrr1313

BamaGuy44 said:


> Is it just me who is not even planning to buy  points any time soon, but loves to check in on this thread and live vicariously through the people buying points? I love watching people spend money huge amounts of money on fun stuff, as long as it's not my money lol


yes! I've definitely got addonitis, but watching this thread might have actually talked me out of adding on resale just because i don't want to go through waiting for ROFR again lol


----------



## Jay_Disney

Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11


----------



## Vandymit

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> I also had mine sent 2/15 and am hoping I hear good news back today...it seems like a lot of the passes are from this date today...
> 
> I'm refreshing my email like crazy! This waiting is so painful...


Me too.  I’m waiting for SSR too.  Similar offers.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Vandymit said:


> Me too.  I’m waiting for SSR too.  Similar offers.


Fingers crossed. Hopefully no news is good news! Mondays seem to be pretty lucky, too.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

BamaGuy44 said:


> Is it just me who is not even planning to buy  points any time soon, but loves to check in on this thread and live vicariously through the people buying points? I love watching people spend money huge amounts of money on fun stuff, as long as it's not my money lol


Not just you. I've been following since Fall 2020 when my first resale was in ROFR, but kept watching the new thread every 3 months just because. However, staying on made me start looking for small contracts so I jumped in again, but keep coming back even though I passed ROFR on that one in Jan.


----------



## Vandymit

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Fingers crossed. Hopefully no news is good news! Mondays seem to be pretty lucky, too.


Let me know what you hear.


----------



## snowy82

Vandymit said:


> Me too.  I’m waiting for SSR too.  Similar offers.


I sent on 2/21 for OKW....now i'm checking like a mad woman. this is our third attempt to become first-time members....


----------



## Cleeevus

DKZB said:


> Wait...brokers are charging so submit to ROFR? Since when?


They charge the seller this "ROFR Fee" and lump it with the $150 estoppel to make it sound like its a legitimate fee.


----------



## DKZB

Cleeevus said:


> They charge the seller this "ROFR Fee" and lump it with the $150 estoppel to make it sound like its a legitimate fee.


Wow! I haven’t sold through a broker so I’m not familiar with the Seller Side fees.

Almost as slimy as Fidelity’s $195 doc fee.

I know the transactions are relatively small compared to selling a house but 8-9% isn’t enough?!?!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Yes, I can confirm the new fee.  I was taken aback a bit, but I'm making a decent profit so what to do?  I just let it slide.  I didn't post the sale, but got $112 for a stripped 30 point HHI, so I can't complain LOL!


----------



## tommcp516

tommcp516 said:


> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/14
> 
> Deed filed 2/25



Points loaded onto DVC membership dashboard today!!!

Time from filing of deed to points showing up in account: 14 days.


----------



## Red Dog Run

LadybugsMum said:


> I do it too which is why I've bought 3 more contracts.


I did the same darn thing.  Still waiting for HH, AKV, and just bought 125 GFV2.  Getting married in two months.  Figured I'd better buy before I get caught.  If the AKV and HH make it through, I'll have 8 contracts.  I broke the GVF2 into two contracts- a 50 and 75.  By removing title insurance, the cost for breaking in two is almost nothing.  655 pts into retirement and 3 weddings in the next 2-3 years.  All get a Disney week except me.  I'm taking 14 days with my new hubby.  I am entering the marriage with a very good dowry.


----------



## celesta

celesta---$289-$29609-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/11

Just got the news today. So excited about going back to Disneyland ... in a few years!


----------



## Royal Consort

celesta said:


> celesta---$289-$29609-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/11
> 
> Just got the news today. So excited about going back to Disneyland ... in a few years!



Welcome home neighbour! VGC is gorgeous.


----------



## Ruttangel

MICKIMINI said:


> My take is that smaller contracts are more likely to pass (my opinion only) because it costs more per point on average and DVC doesn't want to deal with them.  They certainly do take them if you look back at ROFR, but not at the same rate as 100+ point contracts.  I tend to buy smaller contracts that are priced well like the one you just bought.  It is tedious to look for your UY, but it's the long game, right??


This is 100% true, I looked at ROFR data going back 5 years and they hardly ever take under 100. The contract can work out $20 more per point when adding in closing costs...not worth it for DVC


----------



## Lucky Wall-E

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Swaysui---$130-$22700-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 9/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/20, passed 1/3
> 
> Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/12
> 
> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> Hudakjr---$147-$15900-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 10/21, 450/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17
> 
> jlong06 (seller)---$156-$8791-50-AKV-Aug-4/21, 44/22, 50/23- sent 1/4, passed 1/18
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19
> 
> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19
> 
> Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9, passed 1/25
> 
> CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Kristina Carson---$135-$23609-160-AKV-Dec-30/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/13, passed 1/31
> 
> Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13, passed 2/2
> 
> Keirabella2012(Seller)---$152-$8466-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 41/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/22
> 
> Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1, passed 2/23
> 
> John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1, passed 2/24
> 
> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> Bigorsmall---$115-$319485-250-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28, passed 3/3
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7
> 
> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-130/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-0/21, 500/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31, passed 2/23
> 
> buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/3
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23-International Seller- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/10
> 
> Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> lgalexander---$169-$37853-210-BLT-Feb-420/21, 210/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18
> 
> itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 1/19, passed 2/4
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> MouseFan Down Under---$174-$29842-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 160/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> Mushu90---$175-$5212-25-BWV-Jun-0/21, 48/22, 25/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/14
> 
> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/14
> 
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8, passed 1/3
> 
> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Jgc014---$135-$7712-50-OKW(E)-Jun-46/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12, passed 1/31
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 177/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2, passed 1/5
> 
> Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> Kona Kouple---$158-$34098-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 106/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/17, passed 1/10
> 
> MarcW83---$160-$28889-175-PVB-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 175/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11
> 
> Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> Drea'sADisneyVillain---$185-$23924-125-PVB-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 1/28, passed 2/18
> 
> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/18
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$175-$31500-175-PVB-Dec-0/20, 212/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/21
> 
> broadmoorglen---$165-$34846-200-PVB-Feb-0/21, 116/22, 200/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/23
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/27
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7, passed 1/3
> 
> momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sep-160/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 12/7, passed 1/11
> 
> labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/17
> 
> Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/18
> 
> rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> nick_will-$120-$8600-80-SSR-Oct-30/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25, passed 2/9
> 
> mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/11
> 
> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-200/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 2/4, passed 2/27
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27
> 
> hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/3
> 
> Lottiesmommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22, passed 2/10
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 4vrdreamin---$121-$33098-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-International seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/13
> 
> Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Sydney2020---$125-$27429-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/16
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21, passed 1/17
> 
> Kreif12---$162-$26174-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 82/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/17
> 
> DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18
> 
> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27
> 
> DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23-Delayed Close in May- sent 1/20, passed 2/8
> 
> John Gry---$175-$30884-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> John Gry---$165-$23263-130-CCV@WL-Dec-138/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/7, passed 2/28
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15
> 
> mkramer1121---$134-$23547-160-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 172/22, 148/23-International Seller- sent 2/18
> 
> jfsag123---$140-$18430-120-AKV-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23- sent 2/20
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 138/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 3/1
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10
> 
> JC1984---$133-$12526-85-AUL-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 85/23- sent 2/21
> 
> kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 26/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/23
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15
> 
> Jgc014---$161-$16685-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 2/18
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3
> 
> Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1
> 
> suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/3
> 
> sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10
> 
> Msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/15
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17
> 
> vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17
> 
> Hoppy-tn---$140-$38826-250-BWV-Dec-84/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 2/18
> 
> Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25
> 
> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26
> 
> NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3
> 
> MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$85-$5120-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 21/22- sent 1/20
> 
> jenne---$99-$7489-70-HHI-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 70/23, 70/24- sent 2/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10
> 
> birchtree95---$104-$25893-230-OKW-Aug-0/21, 144/22, 230/23- sent 2/13
> 
> Snowy82---$129-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/21
> 
> Heynowirv---$131-$7468-50-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 47/22, 50/23- sent 2/23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW(E)-Apr-1/21,191/22, 110/23- sent 1/21
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1
> 
> mom2alix---$120-$14929-110-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- International Seller- sent 1/12
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9
> 
> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27
> 
> RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2
> 
> Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29
> 
> Kaetau---$130-$22822-160-SSR-Oct-104/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/12
> 
> Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22
> 
> BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15
> 
> brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16
> 
> Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16
> 
> jrr4885---$130-$15578-115-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 57/23- sent 2/18
> 
> davidl81(Seller)---$129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21
> 
> RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> birchtree95---$285-$46592-160-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 199/23-Delay Closing 9/19/22- sent 1/27
> 
> celesta---$289-$29609-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 2/14
> 
> dlam32---$280-$46715-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/21
> 
> asunutgirl---$310-$21780-68-VGC-Mar-0/21, 68/22, 68/23, 68/24- sent 2/23
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24
> 
> jacec---$186-$19886-100-VGF-Dec-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/10
> 
> MinnieSueB---$170-$17000-100-VGF-Jun-0/20, 91/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/4
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huskerfanatic7---$138-$11751-75-BRV@WL-Dec-18/21, 74/22, 75/23-seller- sent 1/12
> 
> John Gry---$116-$49412-400-BRV@WL-Apr-0/21, 231/22, 400/23- sent 1/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1
> 
> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29, taken 2/17
> 
> sipnride---$125-$14034-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 12/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/23
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> buzzrelly---$158-$31600-200-BCV-Apr-0/21, 347/22, 200/23- sent 1/13, taken 1/27
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13, taken 2/4
> 
> Hoppy-tn---$130-$28460-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 180/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, taken 2/17
> 
> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23
> 
> 1sttimelongtime---$143-$28600-200-BWV-Mar- 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/10, taken 3/4
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF'21- sent 1/28- taken 2/18
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> snowy82---$127-$21109-150-OKW-Oct-150/150,150/150,150/150, sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/25
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, taken 1/10
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Cleeevus(Seller)---$120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10
> 
> jrr4885---$132-$14460-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> Markmyboy---$136-$18696-124-SSR-Dec-124/21, 124/22, 124/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/23
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$128-$55311-400-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 746/22, 400/23- sent 2/4, taken 2/23
> 
> Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27
> 
> hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22, taken 2/23
> 
> 
> *VB:*


----------



## mkramer1121

Mkramer1121---$134-$23547-160-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 172/22, 148/23-International seller- sent 2/18, passed 3/12

Yay!  International seller gets it through!


----------



## Lucky Wall-E

Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1


----------



## Vandymit

Yassssssssss!

Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16-passed 3/12.  

Our first contract on our first try.  I didn’t try for the lowest price I could find.  Might not be the cheapest but, we made it through.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Vandymit said:


> Yassssssssss!
> 
> Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16-passed 3/12.
> 
> Our first contract on our first try.  I didn’t try for the lowest price I could find.  Might not be the cheapest but, we made it through.


Woohoo!!! Congratulations. Welcome to the SSR family!


----------



## keirabella2012

Red Dog Run said:


> I did the same darn thing.  Still waiting for HH, AKV, and just bought 125 GFV2.  Getting married in two months.  Figured I'd better buy before I get caught.  If the AKV and HH make it through, I'll have 8 contracts.  I broke the GVF2 into two contracts- a 50 and 75.  By removing title insurance, the cost for breaking in two is almost nothing.  655 pts into retirement and 3 weddings in the next 2-3 years.  All get a Disney week except me.  I'm taking 14 days with my new hubby.  I am entering the marriage with a very good dowry.


Good luck on your contracts that you're waiting on. Question regarding your GFV2 purchase, do you receive 2021 points as well as 2022 points?


----------



## bewithmickey

I just logged in after not getting on all day yesterday. I'm SO thrilled to see all the good news. Glad some are making it through. Congrats to those who passed.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Despite the fact we passed ROFR on three more contracts this week we still don't have enough DVC points.  We are around 600.   

We have a verbal agreement for a non-DVC resale contract that will enable us to stay another 2-3 weeks in a 1 or 2 BR villa in the WDW area...and we may (gulp) buy another...I feel we've crossed to the dark side!


----------



## Red Dog Run

keirabella2012 said:


> Good luck on your contracts that you're waiting on. Question regarding your GFV2 purchase, do you receive 2021 points as well as 2022 points?


NO.  I was told no pts for 2021 UY as this resort "doesn't exist" until opening, so it is not going to get 2021 points.


----------



## Red Dog Run

MICKIMINI said:


> Despite the fact we passed ROFR on three more contracts this week we still don't have enough DVC points.  We are around 600.
> 
> We have a verbal agreement for a non-DVC resale contract that will enable us to stay another 2-3 weeks in a 1 or 2 BR villa in the WDW area...and we may (gulp) buy another...I feel we've crossed to the dark side!


My new husband will freak out when he finds out that 500 of my salary every month goes to DVC dues.  I wanted to ensure that I get to go at least 2 times a year and still have extra to give to my kids on their weddings and anniversaries  If I find out in the future that this becomes a strain, I'll sell off a contract or two.  Every contract I have is either 125, 100, 75, 70, 50, or 40.  I didn't realize until after I bought two OKW 70 (2042) and then bought an AKV(100) that my next purchase was killing me in all of those closing costs.  What's done is done.  Justification: my AKV 100 was at $100 a point, and my OKW was $105 and $107.  HH is $70 (has not passed yet)   

This is like a disease, an addiction.  I think I'm going to have to not look at these boards anymore.  Damn subliminal greed going through my blood.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Red Dog Run said:


> My new husband will freak out when he finds out that 500 of my salary every month goes to DVC dues.  I wanted to ensure that I get to go at least 2 times a year and still have extra to give to my kids on their weddings and anniversaries  If I find out in the future that this becomes a strain, I'll sell off a contract or two.  Every contract I have is either 125, 100, 75, 70, 50, or 40.  I didn't realize until after I bought two OKW 70 (2042) and then bought an AKV(100) that my next purchase was killing me in all of those closing costs.  What's done is done.  Justification: my AKV 100 was at $100 a point, and my OKW was $105 and $107.  HH is $70 (has not passed yet)
> 
> This is like a disease, an addiction.  I think I'm going to have to not look at these boards anymore.  Damn subliminal greed going through my blood.


I look at it as life is short and darn it, I'm going to get as much magic as possible out of it and no regrets!!   Thankfully, DH is onboard as he likes magic too!!


----------



## DKZB

keirabella2012 said:


> Good luck on your contracts that you're waiting on. Question regarding your GFV2 purchase, do you receive 2021 points as well as 2022 points?


No 2022 Only


----------



## DKZB

MICKIMINI said:


> Despite the fact we passed ROFR on three more contracts this week we still don't have enough DVC points.  We are around 600.
> 
> We have a verbal agreement for a non-DVC resale contract that will enable us to stay another 2-3 weeks in a 1 or 2 BR villa in the WDW area...and we may (gulp) buy another...I feel we've crossed to the dark side!



That’s how I felt when I realized I crossed 1000! I’m selling of one now to have fewer Use Years but will still have over 800!


----------



## Red Dog Run

MICKIMINI said:


> I look at it as life is short and darn it, I'm going to get as much magic as possible out of it and no regrets!!   Thankfully, DH is onboard as he likes magic too!!


Love this attitude.  Oh, I converted the future hubby to Disney quite some time ago,  He thinks I'm a magician that we were able to stay at deluxe resorts this past year: AKV, BC, GFV, BLT, OKW, RIV... I explained that I got a great deal on AKV (which I did) and OKW direct for anywhere we want to stay.  He realizes I have DVC, but I have never told how many points nor how much the dues are.  I actually have a checking account where I auto deposit 500 every month into it just for DVC dues, and a small loan on the reset of my BLT. I never see that money as income, just payment on what makes my sanity survive since I am a 6th grade teacher with 33 years and not yet retiring.  I NEED DVC.  I don't even care if I go to the parks. NO- I NEED DVC. I need the pool, the scenery, the leisure, the forced down time.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Red Dog Run said:


> Love this attitude.  Oh, I converted the future hubby to Disney quite some time ago,  He thinks I'm a magician that we were able to stay at deluxe resorts this past year: AKV, BC, GFV, BLT, OKW, RIV... I explained that I got a great deal on AKV (which I did) and OKW direct for anywhere we want to stay.  He realizes I have DVC, but I have never told how many points nor how much the dues are.  I actually have a checking account where I auto deposit 500 every month into it just for DVC dues, and a small loan on the reset of my BLT. I never see that money as income, just payment on what makes my sanity survive since I am a 6th grade teacher with 33 years and not yet retiring.  I NEED DVC.  I don't even care if I go to the parks. NO- I NEED DVC. I need the pool, the scenery, the leisure, the forced down time.


I get it!  See you at the pool!!


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> That’s how I felt when I realized I crossed 1000! I’m selling of one now to have fewer Use Years but will still have over 800!


Struggle is real!


----------



## Zach197

What if you buy direct but not VGF2, do you get 2021 points still? When we bought direct we got previous points on our SSR purchase but that was years ago


----------



## Chia1974

Zach197 said:


> What if you buy direct but not VGF2, do you get 2021 points still? When we bought direct we got previous points on our SSR purchase but that was years ago


Yes, if you buy an UY that’s April or later right now.


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

Here we go for round 2.
Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11


----------



## Zach197

Zazu the majordomo said:


> Here we go for round 2.
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11


Good luck! We just sent one last week as well for AKL


----------



## JZ_LBNY

snowy82 said:


> That must’ve been a typo. Maybe they were confusing BRV that expires in 2042 and CCV that expires in 2068?


Yes it was a typo. I confirmed.


----------



## keirabella2012

tommcp516 said:


> Points loaded onto DVC membership dashboard today!!!
> 
> Time from filing of deed to points showing up in account: 14 days.


Wow !! That's fantastic. It took much longer for me. I think it was around 26 days.


----------



## snowy82

Fingers crossed for a happy Monday for those of us waiting to hear back this week!!


----------



## Chia1974

100 pt March UY loaded Aulani subsidized available on Fidelity.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> 100 pt March UY loaded Aulani subsidized available on Fidelity.


Dang. and fully loaded too. It seems Fidelity gets its fair share of AUL subsidized contracts on their listings. I might have bought this instead of the 260 pointer I’m currently closing on. I wonder how much it will eventually sell for. $150pp is steep for AUL.


----------



## Lucky Wall-E

snowy82 said:


> This leads me to a question…
> 
> what can Disney do with these resales they purchase? Do they add points? Change use year? Or is it a legal entity that remains as is?


If a contract has no points and Disney requires it, Disney can just reload a new contract with points to sell. Once Disney requires old contracts, the contract just goes back into the mix of the remaining inventory of what is to sell for that resort.  Disney can sell the points however a new customer needs them.  They can sell less, add more points, change the use year, etc.

An example is Bay Lake was an old resort they ran a promotion for in Februrary.  If they needed points to sell new customers (this includes current members who might want add on contracts) that wanted to buy direct but Disney did not have enough inventory, Disney could ROFR a Bay Lake contract. Disney would take what points they needed from the contract and create a new contract for the new customer.

Another example is if Disney is gearing up for a new promotion for an old resort, they may start buying up that resort at lower price points now to sell to customers later.

Currently, according to a few Disney resale companies, BW and BCV are not getting through ROFR.  Maybe Disney is gearing up for a new promotion like thinking of extending the contract end date like what they did with OKW or maybe they have something else in mind.

I feel like I never know what to expect when it comes to DVC sales! It is always a mystery.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Dang. and fully loaded too. It seems Fidelity gets its fair share of AUL subsidized contracts on their listings. I might have bought this instead of the 260 pointer I’m currently closing on. I wonder how much it will eventually sell for. $150pp is steep for AUL.


Buy another one lol


----------



## Chia1974

Let’s see a passing Monday!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> 100 pt March UY loaded Aulani subsidized available on Fidelity.


Oh no...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

300 points every three years is exactly what I want out of an Aulani contract. I think the borrowing restrictions makes that one unworkable for me though. Very very tempting...

EDIT: Oh she's LOADED loaded. Oh man...


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> 300 points every three years is exactly what I want out of an Aulani contract. I think the borrowing restrictions makes that one unworkable for me though. Very very tempting...
> 
> EDIT: Oh she's LOADED loaded. Oh man...


Make an offer, you never know until you try. Borrowing restrictions will end one day! I can’t do a 4th UY.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

snowy82 said:


> Fingers crossed for a happy Monday for those of us waiting to hear back this week!!


It's going to be a long week! Every time my watch buzzes I get a zing of anxiety wondering if this will be "the" email. I'm somewhat hopeful given others that submitted after us have heard back that they didn't pass...although it's hard not to read into anything at this point.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> Make an offer, you never know until you try. Borrowing restrictions will end one day! I can’t do a 4th UY.


How do you know that listing is subsidized?  I'm having trouble making any sense of the number they have listed in the annual dues line.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> How do you know that listing is subsidized?  I'm having trouble making any sense of the number they have listed in the annual dues line.


They listed $652 for 100 points comes to $6.52 that’s 2022 subsidized dues. Call the agent to verify.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> They listed $652 for 100 points comes to $6.52 that’s 2022 subsidized dues. Call the agent to verify.








I was doing $652/150, not $652/100.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> 300 points every three years is exactly what I want out of an Aulani contract. I think the borrowing restrictions makes that one unworkable for me though. Very very tempting...
> 
> EDIT: Oh she's LOADED loaded. Oh man...


I'd advise you not to fall victim to FOMO but then I couldn't look at myself in the mirror tonight


----------



## snowy82

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> It's going to be a long week! Every time my watch buzzes I get a zing of anxiety wondering if this will be "the" email. I'm somewhat hopeful given others that submitted after us have heard back that they didn't pass...although it's hard not to read into anything at this point.


i'm with you!! my parents are purchasing this for me and my sister and my sister keeps trying to interpret what all the "signs" mean. but i've told her - they take contracts after a long time; they pass contracts after a long time. they take loaded contracts; they pass loaded contracts. THERE IS NO RHYME OR REASON!!!


----------



## Chia1974

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I'd advise you not to fall victim to FOMO but then I couldn't look at myself in the mirror tonight


The only way not to have FOMO is to own every single DVC. DCL type DVC would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

snowy82 said:


> i'm with you!! my parents are purchasing this for me and my sister and my sister keeps trying to interpret what all the "signs" mean. but i've told her - they take contracts after a long time; they pass contracts after a long time. they take loaded contracts; they pass loaded contracts. THERE IS NO RHYME OR REASON!!!


If your parents are ever in the market for a 39 year old son lmk


----------



## snowy82

JoeDisney247365 said:


> If your parents are ever in the market for a 39 year old son lmk


we've been tip-toeing around it for years and then our parents saw how our kids broke us during the pandemic so they wanted to give us something fun to look forward to!! but my mother keeps telling me how this is the only present she's buying me for the entire year - including my big 4-0 in june


----------



## Ginamarie

I will not be tempted by loaded AUL contracts!
Luckily it’s March use year and I am NOT adding another use year.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> I will not be tempted by loaded AUL contracts!
> Luckily it’s March use year and I am NOT adding another use year.


Loaded SUBSIDIZED AUL contracts!


----------



## snowy82

what does a subsidized contract mean??


----------



## CaptainAmerica

snowy82 said:


> what does a subsidized contract mean??


Basically, Disney botched their accounting for Aulani when it was first being sold, so owners who bought prior to things being sorted out were granted a subsidy on their annual dues which will continue for the life of the contract.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

snowy82 said:


> what does a subsidized contract mean??


Aulani dues are $8.67pp for Aulani. But there are some contracts out there where Disney subsidizes the dues so the owner only pays $6,52pp.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Buy another one lol


No way! Besides, I doubt the seller will budge much from asking price since it’s fully loaded. And 260 points at Aulani is already too much for me. You buy it! I love how we all try to get each other to spend more money on these boards.


----------



## Sandisw

Lucky Wall-E said:


> If a contract has no points and Disney requires it, Disney can just reload a new contract with points to sell. Once Disney requires old contracts, the contract just goes back into the mix of the remaining inventory of what is to sell for that resort.  Disney can sell the points however a new customer needs them.  They can sell less, add more points, change the use year, etc.
> 
> An example is Bay Lake was an old resort they ran a promotion for in Februrary.  If they needed points to sell new customers (this includes current members who might want add on contracts) that wanted to buy direct but Disney did not have enough inventory, Disney could ROFR a Bay Lake contract. Disney would take what points they needed from the contract and create a new contract for the new customer.
> 
> Another example is if Disney is gearing up for a new promotion for an old resort, they may start buying up that resort at lower price points now to sell to customers later.
> 
> Currently, according to a few Disney resale companies, BW and BCV are not getting through ROFR.  Maybe Disney is gearing up for a new promotion like thinking of extending the contract end date like what they did with OKW or maybe they have something else in mind.
> 
> I feel like I never know what to expect when it comes to DVC sales! It is always a mystery.



To clarify, they can’t just add points…they must have them in stock.

When they take a contract is is dissolved and all current points go back in the bucket. There is no longer that contract.

When they sell, they use all the points now owned to create new contracts to sell.

But if they buy a contract that has no 2021 or 2022 points, then when the contract is dissolved, no 2021 or 2022 points can be added to the big pot of points.

That is why when buying direct at a sold out resorts it’s not always a guarantee they have the points you need for your UY in stock.


----------



## snowy82

Sandisw said:


> To clarify, they can’t just add points…they must have them in stock.
> 
> When they take a contract is is dissolved and all current points go back in the bucket. There is no longer that contract.
> 
> When they sell, they use all the points now owned to create new contracts to sell.
> 
> But if they buy a contract that has no 2021 or 2022 points, then when the contract is dissolved, no 2021 or 2022 points can be added to the big pot of points.
> 
> That is why when buying direct at a sold out resorts it’s not always a guarantee they have the points you need for your UY in stock.


thank you. i was curious what benefit disney gets when they buy a loaded contract...


----------



## MICKIMINI

A subsidized VBR popped up yesterday and was gone in a couple hours - asking was $100 PP for 50 points.  If someone is staying in studios off season at 7 months it's a steal!   

My subsidized was not identified in the listing and neither was the one I saw yesterday.  You have to do a quick calculation on any newly listed contracts to check it out.  I paid $75 PP within the last year.   I see more AUL than VBR's but it is more often then you'd think!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> No way! Besides, I doubt the seller will budge much from asking price since it’s fully loaded. And 260 points at Aulani is already too much for me. You buy it! I love how we all try to get each other to spend more money on these boards.


Listen, I live on the east coast and I don’t need another UY. If this was an April, September or October UY then maybe.hint hint!


----------



## DKZB

snowy82 said:


> thank you. i was curious what benefit disney gets when they buy a loaded contract...



DISNEY's benefit to buying a loaded contract is not only to add points to the pot for reselling at a higher price but any points they own can be used to book cash rooms that go to Disney's bottom line profit.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> To clarify, they can’t just add points…they must have them in stock.
> 
> When they take a contract is is dissolved and all current points go back in the bucket. There is no longer that contract.
> 
> When they sell, they use all the points now owned to create new contracts to sell.
> 
> But if they buy a contract that has no 2021 or 2022 points, then when the contract is dissolved, no 2021 or 2022 points can be added to the big pot of points.
> 
> That is why when buying direct at a sold out resorts it’s not always a guarantee they have the points you need for your UY in stock.


I thought they changed that last bit and now have the availability to tinker with UYs.


----------



## snowy82

back when i was naive and dumb about dvc resale, we put in an offer for a really really loaded contract (2020 points!) and started mentally planning trips to use with those points. we obviously lost that one and the subsequent (not nearly but still) loaded contract, so i'm trying to figure out how to best price the next loaded contract for OKW. is $137 a point a better shot??


----------



## dado4

So the deed on the Beach Club that we bought was recorded on Friday! 
Also, I'd like to update the thread on the points on the contract we thought it was pretty stripped, but it turns out it was almost fully loaded. Do I just repost it with the updated details?


----------



## snowy82

the board is very quiet today....where's all the good news?!


----------



## Ashlotte

Chia1974 said:


> 100 pt March UY loaded Aulani subsidized available on Fidelity.



Does Disney ever buy back the subsidized contracts? I know they don't buy back Aulani in general, but it seems like it would be in their best interest to reclaim these accounts.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I thought they changed that last bit and now have the availability to tinker with UYs.



They do but they still have to have points in the UY to change. For example, if right now you wanted a Sept UY, you’d need 2021 points.

Say all they have is Feb or March UY in stock. Since those have started their 2022 UY, they can’t change those because they no longer have 2021 points with them.

But, say they had June and Aug UY in stock,, with 2021 points, those can be changed to September because they have the points you need.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> Does Disney ever buy back the subsidized contracts? I know they don't buy back Aulani in general, but it seems like it would be in their best interest to reclaim these accounts.


i was thinking this too.  it seems like a no brainer for disney to take these back so they no longer haveto subsidize the dues anymore but as far as i'm aware, they haven't taken back any.  i'm guessing aulani is so far from being sold out, they are not interested in ever taking these back.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> i was thinking this too.  it seems like a no brainer for disney to take these back so they no longer haveto subsidize the dues anymore but as far as i'm aware, they haven't taken back any.  i'm guessing aulani is so far from being sold out, they are not interested in ever taking these back.


They still have to compete with resale market. They put out some really good promotions for Aulani but still not solid out. Why would they want  more points when they already have a ton to get rid of?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Listen, I live on the east coast and I don’t need another UY. If this was an April, September or October UY then maybe.hint hint!


So did you buy it? It's no longer listed on Fidelity.  That was faster than I expected considering the price.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> So did you buy it? It's no longer listed on Fidelity.  That was faster than I expected considering the price.


Nope! One is good for now. Plus I have BWV in ROFR and possibly interested in VGF2.


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> i was thinking this too.  it seems like a no brainer for disney to take these back so they no longer haveto subsidize the dues anymore but as far as i'm aware, they haven't taken back any.  i'm guessing aulani is so far from being sold out, they are not interested in ever taking these back.



That makes me feel better. We are sale pending on a subsidized account and I was nervous that Disney would take it. Thanks!


----------



## Ashlotte

Chia1974 said:


> 100 pt March UY loaded Aulani subsidized available on Fidelity.



Already gone! That seemed expensive, even for subsidized (was $150 pp). I wonder if it was a full priced offer?


----------



## asunutgirl

Wednesday will be three weeks for us. I'm trying to be patient...


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

asunutgirl said:


> Wednesday will be three weeks for us. I'm trying to be patient...


I'm at 4 weeks tomorrow...it gets harder to stay patient as the days go by! At this point, I just want them to put me out of my misery if the answer is no!


----------



## snowy82

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> I'm at 4 weeks tomorrow...it gets harder to stay patient as the days go by! At this point, I just want them to put me out of my misery if the answer is no!


Seriously! They just keep me hanging on! I’d rather they cut me off and let me find another one!


----------



## bewithmickey

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why would someone have a contract for like 86 points or 213 points? Why the odd number? Is there a reason behind that?


----------



## hobbes42

bewithmickey said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why would someone have a contract for like 86 points or 213 points? Why the odd number? Is there a reason behind that?


When you buy direct, you can get whatever number of points you want.  Most likely, the odd numbers come from a situation where the buyer knew the most likely time the were going to stay each year, then looked at the points chart for that time and asked for that exact amount.


----------



## KTownRaider

bewithmickey said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why would someone have a contract for like 86 points or 213 points? Why the odd number? Is there a reason behind that?



Could be a fixed week contract.  Could also be a part of an initial direct purchase that the buyer wanted split evenly into individual contracts for eventually passing on to their kids.    Or the buyer believed they knew exactly what they needed based on existing point chart.  There are many possible reasons that could result in these odd numbered contracts.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KTownRaider said:


> Could be a fixed week contract.  Could also be a part of an initial direct purchase that the buyer wanted split evenly into individual contracts for eventually passing on to their kids.    Or the buyer believed they knew exactly what they needed based on existing point chart.  There are many possible reasons that could result in these odd numbered contracts.


one day, I will buy a contract that is a prime number


----------



## MICKIMINI

bewithmickey said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why would someone have a contract for like 86 points or 213 points? Why the odd number? Is there a reason behind that?


That clue tells me it is likely an older 1990's contract before DVC started some major tinkering with their point charts.  It was never a good idea to buy EXACTLY the number of points you think you'll use every year as it never works out that way (unless it is fixed week).  A 20% minimum over may cover you, however a week that used to cost me about 180 is now 208.  DVC point inflation is why the OTU points exists as there were lots of PO'd members that bought 86 points and then needed 95 ten years later with no alternative but to buy more or borrow and screw up the next year.

Since it is probably an older contract, the owner paid a lot less than current prices (OKW was $62 when we bought in 1996), so depending on the resort and ROFR trends it might be worth trying for a lower bid.


----------



## bewithmickey

HIRyeDVC said:


> one day, I will buy a contract that is a prime number


That would drive me crazy!


----------



## Mpeter57

Mpeter57- - - $125 - $13765 - 100 - AKL - Feb - 0/21, 57/22, 100/23, 100/24 - sent 2/21 - taken 3/14

our first attempt at a dvc contract 
on to find another…


----------



## JoeDisney247365

MICKIMINI said:


> DVC point inflation is why the OTU points exists


I took into account the ability to purchase 24 OTU points when figuring out which contracts I wanted to purchase based on point charts.  Interesting to know this is why they came about.  I was surprised to learn they were even available like this and for basically the same price as renting.  I just purchased 24 OTU points for my stay in August and Old Key West showed up as a home resort for me the next day.  When I chatted with MS they told me the OTU points I bought were actually OKW points and that I wouldn't actually be able to book OKW 11 months out as it appeared (not that I was going to).


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> To clarify, they can’t just add points…they must have them in stock.
> 
> When they take a contract is is dissolved and all current points go back in the bucket. There is no longer that contract.
> 
> When they sell, they use all the points now owned to create new contracts to sell.
> 
> But if they buy a contract that has no 2021 or 2022 points, then when the contract is dissolved, no 2021 or 2022 points can be added to the big pot of points.
> 
> That is why when buying direct at a sold out resorts it’s not always a guarantee they have the points you need for your UY in stock.


They can also only combine those purchased points they now own  with points from the same deeded unit. They can't take 100 points from Unit 12345 and 100 points from Unit ABCDE to create a new 200 point contract.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run- - - $145 - $6,467.00- 40- AKL - Oct- 40/22, 40/23, 40/24 - sent 2/18 - passed 3/14 

Expensive 40 points, but now have enough to park my butt above the savanna without moving regardless of the season.  Worth it, but no, no, no more, no, no, no more.  Looking for a friend for March BLT 50 or under.  Think I have a HH still in ROFR stage, somewhere...


----------



## snowy82

Red Dog Run said:


> Red Dog Run- - - $145 - $6,467.00- 40- AKL - Oct- 40/22, 40/23, 40/24 - sent 2/18 - passed 3/14
> 
> Expensive 40 points, but now have enough to park my butt above the savanna without moving regardless of the season.  Worth it, but no, no, no more, no, no, no more.  Looking for a friend for March BLT 50 or under.  Think I have a HH still in ROFR stage, somewhere...


Yay for a pass!


----------



## Lorana

Red Dog Run said:


> but no, no, no more, no, no, no more


Ha ha ha, I said that like a 1000 points ago...  ;-)


----------



## Donop26

Donop26 said:


> $168—$20,216–120–BLT—Feb—0/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 2/21
> 
> Our first try, we did research recent ROFR within last few months, I think we might be safe .. you have all been a wealth of information!


Passed today 3/15/22!!!


----------



## snowy82

Snowy82---$129-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15

SOOOOOO excited to join you amazing DVCers! thank you so much for all your help and encouragement as we navigated this crazy resale process!!! i'm sure i'll have more questions coming, but today i'm just going to bask in my utter happiness!


----------



## JC1984

Passed and estoppel issued the same day…
JC1984---$133-$12526-85-AUL-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 85/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

OK, talk me off the ledge...for those that have had to wait longer for a decision on ROFR, does that typically mean good news or bad news? People that submitted the week following me (2/15) are finding out and I'm still waiting...


----------



## larry47591

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> OK, talk me off the ledge...for those that have had to wait longer for a decision on ROFR, does that typically mean good news or bad news? People that submitted the week following me (2/15) are finding out and I'm still waiting...


Neither doesn't really mean anything unfortunately


----------



## MinnieSueB

snowy82 said:


> Snowy82---$129-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15
> 
> SOOOOOO excited to join you amazing DVCers! thank you so much for all your help and encouragement as we navigated this crazy resale process!!! i'm sure i'll have more questions coming, but today i'm just going to bask in my utter happiness!


Congrats!  Nothing like buying that first contract!


----------



## Chia1974

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JC1984

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> OK, talk me off the ledge...for those that have had to wait longer for a decision on ROFR, does that typically mean good news or bad news? People that submitted the week following me (2/15) are finding out and I'm still waiting...


No rhyme or reason to anything Disney does. Don’t think too much into it.


----------



## dlam32

dlam32---$280-$46715-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/14


----------



## snowy82

JC1984 said:


> Passed and estoppel issued the same day…
> JC1984---$133-$12526-85-AUL-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 85/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15


congrats!!! our estoppel issued the same day too, but i don't know what that means??


----------



## snowy82

MinnieSueB said:


> Congrats!  Nothing like buying that first contract!


thank you! i already have add-on-itis!!!


----------



## Chia1974

snowy82 said:


> thank you! i already have add-on-itis!!!


The struggle is real


----------



## dado4

dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-593/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
This isn't a new one. I didn't get an answer on how to do it so I'm just reposting this with the corrected points for 2021.
Deed recorded on 3/11. It wasn't an international seller.


----------



## JC1984

snowy82 said:


> congrats!!! our estoppel issued the same day too, but i don't know what that means??


Official definition:
By definition, an estoppel certificate is a “[a] signed statement by a party (such as a tenant or mortgagee) certifying for another's benefit that certain facts are correct, such as that a lease exists, that there are no defaults, and that rent is paid to a certain date.

Usually it can take almost 2 weeks after Disney waives ROFR for them to issue a estoppel. Seems like their process is going a bit faster these days.


----------



## MICKIMINI

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-593/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> This isn't a new one. I didn't get an answer on how to do it so I'm just reposting this with the corrected points for 2021.
> Deed recorded on 3/11. It wasn't an international seller.


Wow - enough points for a major league trip!!!


----------



## snowy82

JC1984 said:


> Official definition:
> By definition, an estoppel certificate is a “[a] signed statement by a party (such as a tenant or mortgagee) certifying for another's benefit that certain facts are correct, such as that a lease exists, that there are no defaults, and that rent is paid to a certain date.
> 
> Usually it can take almost 2 weeks after Disney waives ROFR for them to issue a estoppel. Seems like their process is going a bit faster these days.


thank you!


so how long does closing typically take? and what's the current process for disney creating a brand new membership account and putting our points in?


----------



## Sandisw

snowy82 said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> so how long does closing typically take? and what's the current process for disney creating a brand new membership account and putting our points in?



Closing will take place once you receive the documents and both seller and buyer send back.

Some companies have them to you quickly and others it’s about 2 weeks.

Once both return, they close, record and send to Disney. That can take them a few weeks to get it set up and points loaded.

As a buyer, we sent the docs and then sent final payment once the seller returned paperwork. Sellers need to have things notarized and that can take time..I had one take over 3 weeks.


----------



## sjdrr1313

snowy82 said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> so how long does closing typically take? and what's the current process for disney creating a brand new membership account and putting our points in?


do you know who your title company is? We had Cammy from Mason and she was very quick, but I closed in December and Disney had a 9 day period in which they were not accepting any new paperwork so we had to wait for that. We closed on December 21 and I had my membership number on 1/3. I had to call member services because my login didn't work and they manually added my point to my account during the call.


----------



## snowy82

sjdrr1313 said:


> do you know who your title company is? We had Cammy from Mason and she was very quick, but I closed in December and Disney had a 9 day period in which they were not accepting any new paperwork so we had to wait for that. We closed on December 21 and I had my membership number on 1/3. I had to call member services because my login didn't work and they manually added my point to my account during the call.


I don't know who the title company is but i've heard great things about Cammy! Can we tell them who we want to use?


----------



## larry47591

snowy82 said:


> I don't know who the title company is but i've heard great things about Cammy! Can we tell them who we want to use?


you would have had to do it at the beginning


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-593/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> This isn't a new one. I didn't get an answer on how to do it so I'm just reposting this with the corrected points for 2021.
> Deed recorded on 3/11. It wasn't an international seller.


You need to go buy some lottery tickets, seriously


----------



## JoeDisney247365

snowy82 said:


> so how long does closing typically take? and what's the current process for disney creating a brand new membership account and putting our points in?


So I'm in the middle of this step in the resale process (ROFR was waived 2/23) and it is slightly less annoying than waiting for ROFR haha.

Congrats BTW!!! I was rooting for you and your sister!


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> You need to go buy some lottery tickets, seriously


Pretty sure the contract passing and the bonus 463 points was a winning lottery ticket!


----------



## snowy82

JoeDisney247365 said:


> So I'm in the middle of this step in the resale process (ROFR was waived 2/23) and it is slightly less annoying than waiting for ROFR haha.
> 
> Congrats BTW!!! I was rooting for you and your sister!


thank you!!!! so what part are you up to now?? closing? 

we used dvc resale market for our sale...does anyone know who they use for titles?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

snowy82 said:


> thank you!!!! so what part are you up to now?? closing?
> 
> we used dvc resale market for our sale...does anyone know who they use for titles?


They typically use Magic Vacation Title, but also use many others if volumes are high.  The info is listed on the Resort Release Form you should have signed when you listed your contact with them.


----------



## Chia1974

Wait, what? New Polynesian DVC tower?


----------



## snowy82

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> They typically use Magic Vacation Title, but also use many others if volumes are high.  The info is listed on the Resort Release Form you should have signed when you listed your contact with them.


yes, that name sounds familiar now! thanks! we are hoping to plan a trip in october so we aren't in a major rush. but since we're not current members, i have no idea what's available for then


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus---$155-$33150-210-BCV-Oct-0/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 2/10, passed 3/15


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> Wait, what? New Polynesian DVC tower?


WHAT? Just when I was convincing myself not to buy in at VGF2 because it's just FOMO and I don't need it...


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> WHAT? Just when I was convincing myself not to buy in at VGF2 because it's just FOMO and I don't need it...


https://dvcfan.com/2022/03/15/new-dvc-tower-coming-to-the-disneys-polynesian-village-resort/


----------



## bewithmickey

Chia1974 said:


> Wait, what? New Polynesian DVC tower?


Ohhhh....that's a game changer. The only reason I've stayed away from Poly is due to the lack of variety of rooms. If this tower is going to offer 1BR and 2BR, then I may have to make PVB one of my homes!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> Wait, what? New Polynesian DVC tower?


And early speculation says it's an expansion of PVB so white cards will be eligible.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2022/03/15/new-dvc-tower-coming-to-the-disneys-polynesian-village-resort/


oooohhh so now we get to try to guess what the prices will be on this.... I've been debating adding on to my March use year vs adding a second use year for winter trips and Poly resale was a front runner... so now I guess I should start saving my money and wait??? lol


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2022/03/15/new-dvc-tower-coming-to-the-disneys-polynesian-village-resort/


If they get 1 or 2 bedrooms in that tower I'd buy in! (Don't tell my wife!)


----------



## sjdrr1313

dado4 said:


> If they get 1 or 2 bedrooms in that tower I'd buy in! (Don't tell my wife!)


Yeah that was a main reason we didn't buy there to begin with...I'm fine in a studio for 2-3 nights but longer than that we want a 1 BR. Preferably with a 5th sleeper....


----------



## JoeDisney247365

snowy82 said:


> thank you!!!! so what part are you up to now?? closing?
> 
> we used dvc resale market for our sale...does anyone know who they use for titles?


We are waiting for the membership to be loaded by Disney


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2022/03/15/new-dvc-tower-coming-to-the-disneys-polynesian-village-resort/


This is awesome.


----------



## sjdrr1313

snowy82 said:


> yes, that name sounds familiar now! thanks! we are hoping to plan a trip in october so we aren't in a major rush. but since we're not current members, i have no idea what's available for then


I'm sure you'll be fine for OKW or saratoga worst case scenario (and to be perfectly clear I love SSR and own there so I don't consider it a last resort and OKW looks perfectly nice to me too). 7 month booking windows for october are just opening now if you're looking for a different resort so you aren't super far behind.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

snowy82 said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> so how long does closing typically take? and what's the current process for disney creating a brand new membership account and putting our points in?


Now you hop on over and start following this thread if you don't already...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/
While the times for the rest of the process vary depending on multiple factors, you can get an idea of when you'll have membership set up and points in account.


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> Yeah that was a main reason we didn't buy there to begin with...I'm fine in a studio for 2-3 nights but longer than that we want a 1 BR. Preferably with a 5th sleeper....


We mostly start our vacation in a studio then move to a one/two bedroom. Save points!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dlam32 said:


> dlam32---$280-$46715-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/14


congrats! That is a ridiculously fully loaded contract.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> We mostly start our vacation in a studio then move to a one/two bedroom. Save points!


that makes sense but I like to unpack and get comfy...plus on our longer trips we start at Universal and stay there for a few nights and then move over to disney so we already switch rooms once


----------



## snowy82

Flynn's Gal said:


> Now you hop on over and start following this thread if you don't already...
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/
> While the times for the rest of the process vary depending on multiple factors, you can get an idea of when you'll have membership set up and points in account.


awesome! i'm so excited to graduate 

everyone here has been extremely helpful. i hope to see you on the other side! i'll still be following this thread to see how everyone else is doing


----------



## Sarah T.

MnDisGirl---$120-$25548-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 115/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/26


----------



## Redheadprincess

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$155-$33150-210-BCV-Oct-0/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 2/10, passed 3/15


Congrats, have to ask, was this an international seller?


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> And early speculation says it's an expansion of PVB so white cards will be eligible.



The white card has nothing to do with where points can be used. That refers to membership extras.

But, if it is the same association then it means resale points bought would still be eligible to be used there.


----------



## Cleeevus

Redheadprincess said:


> Congrats, have to ask, was this an international seller?


Not an international seller but it was a private sale


----------



## Pwalk8787

Any chance the sellers of our PVB contracts, 3 in ROFR, cancel the sales with this new tower news? Or Disney takes them


----------



## christophles

christophles---$155-$33034-200-PVB-Aug-0/21, 163/22, 247/23-seller pay MF22 used- sent 3/15


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Pwalk8787 said:


> Any chance the sellers of our PVB contracts, 3 in ROFR, cancel the sales with this new tower news? Or Disney takes them


I have the same concern. I am on Day 16 waiting ROFR. I need this to go through. There are a lot of Poly contracts available right now though.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Pwalk8787 said:


> Any chance the sellers of our PVB contracts, 3 in ROFR, cancel the sales with this new tower news? Or Disney takes them


Disney hasn't really been taking Poly contracts recently, and I don't see why the seller would back out. I bet you're good


----------



## Pwalk8787

sjdrr1313 said:


> Disney hasn't really been taking Poly contracts recently, and I don't see why the seller would back out. I bet you're good



We need another Poly vaca and I want to use my newly found points once it passes ROFR and closes


----------



## sachilles

We passed ROFR last tuesday and got notice this am that closing happened today. That happened quicker than I anticipated.


----------



## Ruttangel

Wish me luck! Would really love this contract.

Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15


----------



## sjdrr1313

Pwalk8787 said:


> We need another Poly vaca and I want to use my newly found points once it passes ROFR and closes


Ive been looking at Poly resale too... just because ROFR seems to be ignoring them and the markdown compared to direct pricing is such a good discount.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Ruttangel said:


> Wish me luck! Would really love this contract.
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15


Nice deal! good luck


----------



## Pwalk8787

sjdrr1313 said:


> Ive been looking at Poly resale too... just because ROFR seems to be ignoring them and the markdown compared to direct pricing is such a good discount.



We are first timers amd got 3 contracts accepeted (100pt, 50pt and 60 pt), fingers crossed, all are in ROFR as we speak!


----------



## Jgc014

Jgc014---$161-$17394-100-BLT-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23-International- sent 2/22, passed 3/15

Slightly updated from the original submission - was actually submitted a little later than I thought, and it turns out it was an international seller. Hope closing moves quickly!


----------



## MICKIMINI

snowy82 said:


> awesome! i'm so excited to graduate
> 
> everyone here has been extremely helpful. i hope to see you on the other side! i'll still be following this thread to see how everyone else is doing


The devoted DVC crazies here never go away and neither will you...you'll be looking for an add on before the ink dries LOL!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Ruttangel said:


> Wish me luck! Would really love this contract.
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15


good luck.

Curious where did you find that one?


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

So happy to see all of the passes today!! Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## Dkbldev

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I have the same concern. I am on Day 16 waiting ROFR. I need this to go through. There are a lot of Poly contracts available right now though.


We are day 45 with our Poly ROFR contract. Was told 2 weeks ago that a decision should be soon. Great news on Poly so excited either way and remaining optimistic


----------



## LadybugsMum

Glad to see some passing though I noticed that none of them are SSR, OKW or AKL.


----------



## Chia1974

Aulani subsidized is back on Fidelity.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Aulani subsidized is back on Fidelity.


just buy it already!


----------



## Sarah T.

Sarah T. said:


> MnDisGirl---$120-$25548-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 115/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/26


This is my first DVC purchase. I’ve been researching for over FIVE years! It was finally time to do it!


----------



## Chia1974

Sarah T. said:


> This is my first DVC purchase. I’ve been researching for over FIVE years! It was finally time to do it!


It’s never too late to join the club. Good luck.


----------



## Ginamarie

Ok who’s bidding on the Fidelity GCV contracts today?? It’s not my use year but that price and small contract size -almost- had me bidding anyway!!


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 138/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/15

We had actually cancelled this contract with the broker, but apparently they left it in ROFR and Disney seized the opportunity.  Only took two weeks for them to snatch it up.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Ok who’s bidding on the Fidelity GCV contracts today?? It’s not my use year but that price and small contract size -almost- had me bidding anyway!!


definitely a lot more realistic and reasonable price for VGC.  Not my UY but I'm sure somebody will grab it quick.


----------



## Ashlotte

Sarah T. said:


> This is my first DVC purchase. I’ve been researching for over FIVE years! It was finally time to do it!



We just put an offer in on Saturday. I've been researching for 13 years!!


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> definitely a lot more realistic and reasonable price for VGC.  Not my UY but I'm sure somebody will grab it quick.


Yup- same.
They have two of them but I’m guessing they’ll be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

Ashlotte said:


> We just put an offer in on Saturday. I've been researching for 13 years!!


What was your offer?


----------



## Ashlotte

kmedina said:


> What was your offer?



Subsidized Aulani.  I'll post it in the ROFR thread once I get confirmation that it has been sent off.


----------



## kmedina

Nice! I am waiting to hear back on a regular Aulani. Had I waited 13 years, it probably would have occurred to me to hold out for subsidized. Well done.


----------



## Ashlotte

kmedina said:


> Nice! I am waiting to hear back on a regular Aulani. Had I waited 13 years, it probably would have occurred to me to hold out for subsidized. Well done.



Congrats on your Aulani!

I didn't even know about subsidized until a few weeks ago, and only found out because of the helpful people on this thread. I was ready to put in a regular offer (and still might have to, if something goes wrong with this sale).

I would have bought in many years ago, but it took a while to get DH on board (and to feel like we had the money to safely plunk down). I wish we would have been able to do it sooner because the kids are mostly grown at this point, but I'll still happily take it. I'm excited!


----------



## kmedina

Thanks! I think your sale will be fine. Disney never takes back Aulani, not even on subsidized contracts for some odd reason. Enjoy your future trips. I've loved Disney my whole life and even honeymooned at WDW when I was 23. Your kids can keep enjoying it too now that you have DVC. It's never too late.


----------



## Royal Consort

Ginamarie said:


> Ok who’s bidding on the Fidelity GCV contracts today?? It’s not my use year but that price and small contract size -almost- had me bidding anyway!!



There are a few high priced 50 VGC points out there (a few with a delayed close) so I think the supply is outstripping demand a bit.

In saying that I remember having conniptions buying a 50 point VGC for $230 "back when that was high" in 2020.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

There's a loaded Aulani on Fidelity for $108/200.

August UY so it's useless to me.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ginamarie said:


> Ok who’s bidding on the Fidelity GCV contracts today?? It’s not my use year but that price and small contract size -almost- had me bidding anyway!!


You are so funny!  I checked this morning and someone was on both of them.  I told DH I could flip them for $$$ and he thinks I'm nuts LOL!


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> There are a few high priced 50 VGC points out there (a few with a delayed close) so I think the supply is outstripping demand a bit.
> 
> In saying that I remember having conniptions buying a 50 point VGC for $230 "back when that was high" in 2020.


Ha ha, yes!  I snagged my unicorns in the summer of 2020 and thought paying $195 per point was outrageous. But this was when I was getting SSR for $94, AKV for $104, and CCV for $120. ;-)


----------



## dado4

UbieTinkinMon said:


> UbieTinkingMon---$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 138/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/15
> 
> We had actually cancelled this contract with the broker, but apparently they left it in ROFR and Disney seized the opportunity.  Only took two weeks for them to snatch it up.


So if you cancelled and they took it in ROFR will they give your deposit back? OR had you already cancelled in the initial 10 days that the contract allows?


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Anyone else out there who submitted before 2/16 still waiting on a decision?


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> You are so funny!  I checked this morning and someone was on both of them.  I told DH I could flip them for $$$ and he thinks I'm nuts LOL!


That thought went through my mind too!! But I also know once I have points I want to keep them forever.


----------



## dado4

Ginamarie said:


> That thought went through my mind too!! But I also know once I have points I want to keep them forever.


Same! I told my wife we could flip BC without even trying and she said nope I want Beach Club points! LOL


----------



## MICKIMINI

dado4 said:


> Same! I told my wife we could flip BC without even trying and she said nope I want Beach Club points! LOL


That IS the problem...but now I'm all over the new Poly developments!


----------



## Chia1974

MICKIMINI said:


> That IS the problem...but now I'm all over the new Poly developments!


That new tower doesn’t blend in with the the Polynesian feel at all in case of theming. However it will probably provide much needed one-three bedroom which Poly and VGF lack. It’s totally functional but not beautiful. I guess they had this planned out when they planned the resort studios. And want people to wait to buy Poly instead of selling out VGF2 so fast.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Chia1974 said:


> That new tower doesn’t blend in with the the Polynesian feel at all in case of theming. However it will probably provide much needed one-three bedroom which Poly and VGF lack. It’s totally functional but not beautiful. I guess they had this planned out when they planned the resort studios. And want people to wait to buy Poly instead of selling out VGF2 so fast.


We've always said if Poly just had 1 BR's we'd buy in a second!  I agree, it's not anything special to look at, but it is perfect for our needs.  We toyed with VGF2 and just don't love the vibe, so this is great news for us.  
I need my W/D!


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> That new tower doesn’t blend in with the the Polynesian feel at all in case of theming. However it will probably provide much needed one-three bedroom which Poly and VGF lack. It’s totally functional but not beautiful. I guess they had this planned out when they planned the resort studios. And want people to wait to buy Poly instead of selling out VGF2 so fast.


I wonder if this is going to be an add on to the current membership like at VGF2 or if the new tower will be it's own thing, like Boulder Ridge and Copper creek....


----------



## sjdrr1313

MICKIMINI said:


> We've always said if Poly just had 1 BR's we'd buy in a second!  I agree, it's not anything special to look at, but it is perfect for our needs.  We toyed with VGF2 and just don't love the vibe, so this is great news for us.
> I need my W/D!


agreed we didn't even look at Poly for our main contract because they only have studios. for a couple nights that's fine but if we are there for a full week or more I need a 1 BR. and we love the W/D. I'll be interested to see how this all pans out...


----------



## Ashlotte

kmedina said:


> Thanks! I think your sale will be fine. Disney never takes back Aulani, not even on subsidized contracts for some odd reason. Enjoy your future trips. I've loved Disney my whole life and even honeymooned at WDW when I was 23. Your kids can keep enjoying it too now that you have DVC. It's never too late.



I'm not just worried about Disney taking it in ROFR (I still don't understand why they wouldn't take subsidized accounts back), but also something going wrong with the sellers. I submitted the signed paperwork and deposit for our full priced offer on Saturday and they still haven't returned their portion. It is making me anxious! I will feel a little better once that first step is taken.


----------



## kmedina

Ashlotte said:


> I'm not just worried about Disney taking it in ROFR (I still don't understand why they wouldn't take subsidized accounts back), but also something going wrong with the sellers. I submitted the signed paperwork and deposit for our full priced offer on Saturday and they still haven't returned their portion. It is making me anxious! I will feel a little better once that first step is taken.


I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Sandisw

sjdrr1313 said:


> I wonder if this is going to be an add on to the current membership like at VGF2 or if the new tower will be it's own thing, like Boulder Ridge and Copper creek....



That really is the million dollar question that was purposely not included in the announcement.

We will all have to wait.  I did tell my guide to let me know as soon as he gets that info in a way that can be shared.  As of yesterday, he had no idea.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> That really is the million dollar question that was purposely not included in the announcement.
> 
> We will all have to wait.  I did tell my guide to let me know as soon as he gets that info in a way that can be shared.  As of yesterday, he had no idea.


My guess would be separate like CCV/BRV by its size and amount of new villas available. But then again, Disney could just sell you a shorter contract with the same price as the ones are longer. Maybe it only contains 1-3 bedrooms because Poly has plenty of studios along with VGF2.


----------



## Ginamarie

Sandisw said:


> That really is the million dollar question that was purposely not included in the announcement.
> 
> We will all have to wait.  I did tell my guide to let me know as soon as he gets that info in a way that can be shared.  As of yesterday, he had no idea.


Yeah I’m betting they will hold off on releasing that info for as long as possible. They want to see how the new GFV points sell, and they’re probably toying with “what’s next” after Poly and the best way to structure everything.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> My guess would be separate like CCV/BRV by its size and amount of new villas available. But then again, Disney could just sell you a shorter contract with the same price as the ones are longer. Maybe it only contains 1-3 bedrooms because Poly has plenty of studios along with VGF2.



That is my guess as well.  I will be more surprised to see it kept in the same association.


----------



## Chia1974

Disney has lots of interest on building/converting new DVC buildings but not a stand alone hotel. They really want people to join the club.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Sandisw said:


> That is my guess as well.  I will be more surprised to see it kept in the same association.


I was just talking with a Poly owner who said she would be angry if the new building had 1-2 bedrooms and the current Poly owners couldn't access them (but to be fair, that's what she knew she was buying when she bought at Poly- studios and bungalows only). But then you'd think if it's NOT in the same association they will have to include some studios in the new building as well... So on the one hand I could see them adding 1-2 bedrooms and keeping the studios and bungalows as they are and making it all one association... But it's definitely possible that they'll just start something all new...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> That new tower doesn’t blend in with the the Polynesian feel at all in case of theming. However it will probably provide much needed one-three bedroom which Poly and VGF lack. It’s totally functional but not beautiful. I guess they had this planned out when they planned the resort studios. And want people to wait to buy Poly instead of selling out VGF2 so fast.


I think they should just name it Seven Seas Tower (SST) at the Polynesian


----------



## Sandisw

sjdrr1313 said:


> I was just talking with a Poly owner who said she would be angry if the new building had 1-2 bedrooms and the current Poly owners couldn't access them (but to be fair, that's what she knew she was buying when she bought at Poly- studios and bungalows only). But then you'd think if it's NOT in the same association they will have to include some studios in the new building as well... So on the one hand I could see them adding 1-2 bedrooms and keeping the studios and bungalows as they are and making it all one association... But it's definitely possible that they'll just start something all new...



I think that will be another key.  Given how many studios there are, it would make no sense to add more to the tower if it will be all one association. But new? It would need all rooms types!


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think they should just name it Seven Seas Tower (SST) at the Polynesian



That covers all bases and makes too much sense. So it will never happen


----------



## sjdrr1313

Sandisw said:


> I think that will be another key.  Given how many studios there are, it would make no sense to add more to the tower if it will be all one association. But new? It would need all rooms types!


And we have sooooo long to wait to hear what they are going to do, lol.  did you book a room with your new points at VGF2? Are all the rooms snatched up already? lol I'm interested to see if I'll be able to get anything when it opens to non-GF owners in May


----------



## Sandisw

sjdrr1313 said:


> And we have sooooo long to wait to hear what they are going to do, lol.  did you book a room with your new points at VGF2? Are all the rooms snatched up already? lol I'm interested to see if I'll be able to get anything when it opens to non-GF owners in May



I did book! One night in July and two connecting rooms for a night in February. Plus some more nights in 1 abs 2 bedrooms for Dec and Jan.

I think you will have good luck!!!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Chia1974 said:


> That new tower doesn’t blend in with the the Polynesian feel at all in case of theming. However it will probably provide much needed one-three bedroom which Poly and VGF lack. It’s totally functional but not beautiful. I guess they had this planned out when they planned the resort studios. And want people to wait to buy Poly instead of selling out VGF2 so fast.


And the "tower" looks so big - not sure how it's all going to fit.  Wonder how brides paying those big bucks for their weddings are going to feel with it being so closed in now.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Sandisw said:


> I did book! One night in July and two connecting rooms for a night in February. Plus some more nights in 1 abs 2 bedrooms for Dec and Jan.
> 
> I think you will have good luck!!!


I'm a VGF owner but I'm assuming you have to use your VGF contract to book VGF2.  I've already have my VGF reservations set for next year & out of points & don't want to borrow.   So out of luck until May 13, right?


----------



## sjdrr1313

Sandisw said:


> I did book! One night in July and two connecting rooms for a night in February. Plus some more nights in 1 abs 2 bedrooms for Dec and Jan.
> 
> I think you will have good luck!!!


Dumb NOOB question- there's a weekend I want to come down in November since my kids are off Friday. I'm not sure if we'd fly down thursday or friday, and i'm not sure if we'll go home sunday or monday, it will all depend on the flight schedule once that is announced. So can I just book Thursday-Monday and then modify the dates later once I know for sure?


----------



## Chia1974

MinnieSueB said:


> I'm a VGF owner but I'm assuming you have to use your VGF contract to book VGF2.  I've already have my VGF reservations set for next year & out of points & don't want to borrow.   So out of luck until May 13, right?


Current VGF can book now by calling. You can swap out your current booking with new resort studio based on availability.


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> Dumb NOOB question- there's a weekend I want to come down in November since my kids are off Friday. I'm not sure if we'd fly down thursday or friday, and i'm not sure if we'll go home sunday or monday, it will all depend on the flight schedule once that is announced. So can I just book Thursday-Monday and then modify the dates later once I know for sure?


Book Thursday to Monday if you have enough points. I booked Jersey week 7-13 but book the 14th Monday just in case flight is too expensive on Sunday the 13th.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> Book Thursday to Monday if you have enough points. I booked Jersey week 7-13 but book the 14th Monday just in case flight is too expensive on Sunday the 13th.


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## rundisney79

sjdrr1313 said:


> Dumb NOOB question- there's a weekend I want to come down in November since my kids are off Friday. I'm not sure if we'd fly down thursday or friday, and i'm not sure if we'll go home sunday or monday, it will all depend on the flight schedule once that is announced. So can I just book Thursday-Monday and then modify the dates later once I know for sure?


YES!  I always do this - call it book ends. Just make sure to modify at least 31 days before so points don't go into holding.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Chia1974 said:


> Current VGF can book now by calling. You can swap out your current booking with new resort studio based on availability.


But can I book with non VGF points?


----------



## Sandisw

MinnieSueB said:


> But can I book with non VGF points?



Not until 5/13. Right now you must use VGF points.


----------



## Chia1974

MinnieSueB said:


> But can I book with non VGF points?


I think sometime in May.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Chia1974 said:


> I think sometime in May.


May 13 - trying to figure out if I want to move points/reservations around for the MM on July 14


----------



## Lorana

MinnieSueB said:


> And the "tower" looks so big - not sure how it's all going to fit.  Wonder how brides paying those big bucks for their weddings are going to feel with it being so closed in now.


Yeah, it makes me very glad I got married there 20 years ago, when the Wedding Pavilion was instead surrounded by beautiful stretches of white beach and palm trees for us to take wedding photos at.  I thought it was bad enough that VGF hemmed it in, but with the new Poly tower, there's no space around the Wedding Pavilion anymore!


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15


----------



## DKZB

Chia1974 said:


> Book Thursday to Monday if you have enough points. I booked Jersey week 7-13 but book the 14th Monday just in case flight is too expensive on Sunday the 13th.



I have never been down for "Jersey Week". How bad is it?

My kids are still small but my older one has some learning disabilities and is in the Pre-K3 program so I probably should start considering booking Jersey week for 2023 to avoid needing to take time off from school.


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> I have never been down for "Jersey Week". How bad is it?
> 
> My kids are still small but my older one has some learning disabilities and is in the Pre-K3 program so I probably should start considering booking Jersey week for 2023 to avoid needing to take time off from school.


It’s crowded but it’s always crowded now. It was during marathon last year but this year is the week after. But Christmas decorations will probably be all up by then.  If you check, most of popular resorts are booked solid already. We go during spring break in April and fall break in November. Plus the weather is really nice, we avoid long trips in the summer.


----------



## rundisney79

Sandisw said:


> I did book! One night in July and two connecting rooms for a night in February. Plus some more nights in 1 abs 2 bedrooms for Dec and Jan.
> 
> I think you will have good luck!!!


Was there a separate booking category for connecting rooms so it is guarentteed?


----------



## Sandisw

rundisney79 said:


> Was there a separate booking category for connecting rooms so it is guarentteed?



No booking category but he said he would link them for me. He didn’t give me the entire it’s a request and not guaranteed line though which I thought was interesting.

IMO, it will be like Poly…pretty close to guaranteed.  But, who knows until we can see how it shows up on the website


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Fingers crossed for those of us still waiting that St. Patrick's Day will bring us some luck!


----------



## Chia1974

Pens Fan said:


> Warning!  That website is hazardous to your bank account.  (says the woman who has it bookmarked at the top of her Chrome browser )


I’m guilty of that. I also have a window open on my phone and refresh many times a day.


----------



## asunutgirl

asunutgirl---$310-$21780-68-VGC-Mar-68/21, 68/22, 68/23, 68/24- sent 2/23-passed 3/17

Estoppel certificate issued 3/17 as well.

Woo!


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> I’m guilty of that. I also have a window open on my phone and refresh many times a day.


Same! My wife caught me looking at the site last night and said "the Beach Club Points aren't even in the account yet, give it a minute before buying another one"


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> Same! My wife caught me looking at the site last night and said "the Beach Club Points aren't even in the account yet, give it a minute before buying another one"


At last she is ok with buying another one. She also knows how long resale takes. I was going to buy a new car last year but the money and some all went into 6 contracts last year.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Does anyone care to talk me into (or talk me out of) flipping my AKV and SSR contracts into a single SSR contract?


----------



## larry47591

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone care to talk me into (or talk me out of) flipping my AKV and SSR contracts into a single SSR contract?


Why a single contract? How Many points you talking?


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone care to talk me into (or talk me out of) flipping my AKV and SSR contracts into a single SSR contract?


I don’t like large one contract, not as flexible.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone care to talk me into (or talk me out of) flipping my AKV and SSR contracts into a single SSR contract?



I am not a good one to ask that because I just flipped my SSR to buy more VGF, even though it cost me in the end (but am making a $40 profit on SSR). 

If you enjoy staying at AKV, then having some home resort advantage there can be good if you ever do want to try for those CL rooms.  Both resorts are pretty good at 7 months so if you don't care what you get at AKV, having all points in one could be good!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

larry47591 said:


> Why a single contract? How Many points you talking?





Chia1974 said:


> I don’t like large one contract, not as flexible.


Selling a 100 and a 200 and buying a 300.  The 300 is a December UY, which would really be ideal for us.  Right now we have a December and a March, which isn't quite perfect.  Our most common trips will be April and Summer, which both work for, but we also go January/February occasionally which doesn't work as well with the March UY.

I got a really bad taste in my mouth the first time I tried (and failed) to book a Value room at AKV.  I tried at 8am 11 months out for several weeks and it was so frustrating it somewhat spoiled the appeal of AKV as a home resort.


----------



## Beta to the Max

Beta to the Max said:


> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1



Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17


----------



## larry47591

CaptainAmerica said:


> Selling a 100 and a 200 and buying a 300.  The 300 is a December UY, which would really be ideal for us.  Right now we have a December and a March, which isn't quite perfect.  Our most common trips will be April and Summer, which both work for, but we also go January/February occasionally which doesn't work as well with the March UY.
> 
> I got a really bad taste in my mouth the first time I tried (and failed) to book a Value room at AKV.  I tried at 8am 11 months out for several weeks and it was so frustrating it somewhat spoiled the appeal of AKV as a home resort.


Having 2 use years would be enough for me to want to switch


----------



## Sandisw

There were a lot of posts I had to delete that were discussing a site that is not allowed to be talked about on this site.

When discussing a business, a link must be be posted.  If it is blocked using *****, then it can not be discussed.  Talking about a site,even without naming, is seen as a way around the rules. 

The best way to know is to try the link and preview it.  

Please review the rules if you have questions


----------



## mousehouse23

mousehouse23---$128-$21113-150-SSR-Sep-129/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17

Knew it was too good to be true. Happy for a fast turnaround, at least. Good luck to the rest of you still waiting!


----------



## bewithmickey

Beta to the Max said:


> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17


That was pretty fast though! At least they didn't keep you hanging on for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Does it seem like more contracts pass earlier in the week than later?


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Redheadprincess said:


> Does it seem like more contracts pass earlier in the week than later?


Last week Friday came with some passes, so who knows! This past Monday did have a lot of passes, too...

I finally broke down and emailed my broker asking their thoughts since people who submitted weeks after I did are currently hearing back on decisions. I am wondering if the fact a surviving spouse (as listed on the contract) is the one selling that maybe there are extra hoops to jump through? I just want to know!!


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

DKZB said:


> I have never been down for "Jersey Week". How bad is it?
> 
> My kids are still small but my older one has some learning disabilities and is in the Pre-K3 program so I probably should start considering booking Jersey week for 2023 to avoid needing to take time off from school.


The problem with Jersey week isn’t the crowds so much as the influx of New Jersians. I live here, so I can say this: the people here aren’t for everyone and take some getting used to (and the same is true BTW for anyone living in any of NYS’s lower 9 counties, it’s a region thing not a state thing).


----------



## fabricmage

fabricmage---$304-$29364-92-VGC-Mar-0/21, 184/22, 92/23, 92/24- sent 2/24, passed 3/17 

So excited!


----------



## Chia1974

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> The problem with Jersey week isn’t the crowds so much as the influx of New Jersians. I live here, so I can say this: the people here aren’t for everyone and take some getting used to (and the same is true BTW for anyone living in any of NYS’s lower 9 counties, it’s a region thing not a state thing).


Fellow New Jersian here, I’m not sure this is good or bad? Any difference between northern and southern Jersey?


----------



## Alliejr

Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17

Hopefully the luck of the Irish is on my side!


----------



## Klinger13

Chia1974 said:


> Fellow New Jersian here, I’m not sure this is good or bad? Any difference between northern and southern Jersey?



As a South Jersey peep, yes! North & South Jersey are totally different.  We tend to be more like Philly or shore folks.


----------



## Kenito

I’m the seller.  Disney took it:

kenito---$170-$29,750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11


----------



## DKZB

Klinger13 said:


> As a South Jersey peep, yes! North & South Jersey are totally different.  We tend to be more like Philly or shore folks.



I live in Northern NJ now but grew up in Central/Southern NJ. First job was in Philly. I can attest to the fact that North Jersey and South Jersey may as well be different countries!


----------



## BeachClub2014

Kenito said:


> I’m the seller.  Disney took it:
> 
> kenito---$170-$29,750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11



Wow. That is kind of surprising.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Kenito said:


> I’m the seller.  Disney took it:
> 
> kenito---$170-$29,750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11


Ouch, we are waiting on a $168pp,BCV contract.


----------



## Sandisw

mousehouse23 said:


> mousehouse23---$128-$21113-150-SSR-Sep-129/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17
> 
> Knew it was too good to be true. Happy for a fast turnaround, at least. Good luck to the rest of you still waiting!



So sorry.  I guess this probably is a good indication that the one I am selling for $120 that went on 3/10 (thought it was 3/8) won't make it through.  But, I hope I get answer quickly too!


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Selling a 100 and a 200 and buying a 300.  The 300 is a December UY, which would really be ideal for us.  Right now we have a December and a March, which isn't quite perfect.  Our most common trips will be April and Summer, which both work for, but we also go January/February occasionally which doesn't work as well with the March UY.
> 
> I got a really bad taste in my mouth the first time I tried (and failed) to book a Value room at AKV.  I tried at 8am 11 months out for several weeks and it was so frustrating it somewhat spoiled the appeal of AKV as a home resort.



With 2 different UY's and one that doesn't work for you, I say it is worth selling and combining into one!


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

Chia1974 said:


> Fellow New Jersian here, I’m not sure this is good or bad? Any difference between northern and southern Jersey?


I live in North Jersey. People here have no chill and think they deserve every special experience they’ve read about on the internet; NYC area people in general also come off as extremely abrasive to southerners and midwesterners. And when people complain about Jersey week on these boards they’re complaining in the same way they complain about the Brazilian teenagers.

South Jersey people have some chill, but compared to people from like Florida or Ohio it’s still a very small amount of chill.


----------



## snowy82

normally mondays are magical, but it was super quiet this past monday. the passes (mine included) happened on tuesday instead.

wednesdays and thursdays tend to be blood baths...last friday was pretty balanced!


and i am a former staten islander, current new jerseyian!


----------



## Kjdisney

Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25  passed 3/17


----------



## redboat45

Kjdisney said:


> Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25  passed 3/17


Congrats!  This makes me want to sell my 25 point BWV contract.  It's my one grandfathered one though so probably won't.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I just hope that if they take this SSR contract that they do it soon so I can buy VGF direct.


----------



## Sandisw

LadybugsMum said:


> I just hope that if they take this SSR contract that they do it soon so I can buy VGF direct.



Well, worst case, put your direct offer in just  before the incentives expire so you give yourself another 10 days to know!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sandisw said:


> Well, worst case, put your direct offer in just  before the incentives expire so you give yourself another 10 days to know!!!


That's my plan if necessary!


----------



## taylorpaulos

taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16

I know I overpaid for our OKW contract, but I was getting desperate because nothing was going through. This is my first contract, so I am really happy to be a DVC member now!


----------



## Chia1974

I’m 3 weeks today. I have ants in my pants.


----------



## Chia1974

taylorpaulos said:


> taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> I know I overpaid for our OKW contract, but I was getting desperate because nothing was going through. This is my first contract, so I am really happy to be a DVC member now!


CongratulationsFirst and certainly not the last as we see here.


----------



## princesscinderella

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone care to talk me into (or talk me out of) flipping my AKV and SSR contracts into a single SSR contract?


I think it depends on when you bought, if they are grandfathered into being able to book at RIV and future resorts I wouldn’t switch as you are buying a different product.  If they aren’t switch away.


----------



## MFMont

Chia1974 said:


> I’m 3 weeks today. I have ants in my pants.



You and me both. We are at the same PPP on BWV. I am only two weeks in though.


----------



## wnielsen1

taylorpaulos said:


> taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> I know I overpaid for our OKW contract, but I was getting desperate because nothing was going through. This is my first contract, so I am really happy to be a DVC member now!


I think it's a fair price for a 50 pointer with 2057 expiration


----------



## jenne

jenne---$99-$7489-70-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 70/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/15


----------



## Redheadprincess

Sandisw said:


> Well, worst case, put your direct offer in just  before the incentives expire so you give yourself another 10 days to know!!!


So you have 10 days to back out of a direct contract with Disney?  We are awaiting our 4th BCV with ROFR and it looks like we could get results by the end of March.  If this contract gets taken we may just but Riviera direct. I saw that new members lose $1000 in incentives either March 31 or 31.


----------



## wnielsen1

Redheadprincess said:


> So you have 10 days to back out of a direct contract with Disney?  We are awaiting our 4th BCV with ROFR and it looks like we could get results by the end of March.  If this contract gets taken we may just but Riviera direct. I saw that new members lose $1000 in incentives either March 31 or 31.


Correct, that is FL timeshare law.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> With 2 different UY's and one that doesn't work for you, I say it is worth selling and combining into one!


They both work, but March isn't quite_ perfect_.  January would be perfect, but y'know.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> They both work, but March isn't quite_ perfect_.  January would be perfect, but y'know.


No January UY. Lol We originally bought all October UY to cover trips in November and April. FOMO moment,I think I better have an April UY to cover the entire year without jeopardizing any points


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> No January UY. Lol We originally bought all October UY to cover trips in November and April. FOMO moment,I think I better have an April UY to cover the entire year without jeopardizing any points


Yeah I'll never travel September, October, November, December, so January would be perfect if it existed.

My March UY leaves me exposed Jan/Feb.  My December UY leaves me exposed in August.  But my wife hates August in Florida anyways so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Made the offer on a whim, thought it was a lowball, they accepted in about 10 minutes.

Anybody have 40 grand I can borrow?


----------



## JZ_LBNY

LadybugsMum said:


> I just hope that if they take this SSR contract that they do it soon so I can buy VGF direct.


Me too!


----------



## sjdrr1313

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yeah I'll never travel September, October, November, December, so January would be perfect if it existed.
> 
> My March UY leaves me exposed Jan/Feb.  My December UY leaves me exposed in August.  But my wife hates August in Florida anyways so it's not the end of the world.


I have a March and have been thinking of adding June or August. We tend to do our big trips over spring break or summer when the kids are off school, but we like a little 2-3 night in the Christmas months...  and if we do spring break sometimes we'll head back in the summer... So i feel like if I had March AND August I'd be covered all year... But I've only had my contract for a couple months so maybe I should give it a full year and see how it works out...lol


----------



## Kenito

Redheadprincess said:


> Ouch, we are waiting on a $168pp,BCV contract.



I hope it goes through!  Maybe they're stocking up on BCV points for the next fire sale?


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I have a March and have been thinking of adding June or August. We tend to do our big trips over spring break or summer when the kids are off school, but we like a little 2-3 night in the Christmas months...  and if we do spring break sometimes we'll head back in the summer... So i feel like if I had March AND August I'd be covered all year... But I've only had my contract for a couple months so maybe I should give it a full year and see how it works out...lol


It’s call addonitis


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> It’s call addonitis


Also when I have down time at work I browse the resale listings.... it's not good, you know I'm gonna end up buying something  

Do I add on to my March use year or add another resort with a different use year is my current debate with myself...


----------



## MinnieSueB

Beta to the Max said:


> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17


Ugh!  So sorry but at least you didn't have to wait too long


----------



## CaptainAmerica

sjdrr1313 said:


> Also when I have down time at work I browse the resale listings.... it's not good, you know I'm gonna end up buying something


Spend lots of time in this thread.  We're here to coach people into making wise financial decisions.


----------



## sjdrr1313

CaptainAmerica said:


> Spend lots of time in this thread.  We're here to coach people into making wise financial decisions.


This thread is a bad influence! LOL


----------



## CaptainAmerica




----------



## BeachClub2014

sjdrr1313 said:


> This thread is a bad influence! LOL



This thread is a very bad influence! I get so excited about seeing various contracts being bought and sold that I recently seized on an OKW contract, offered a crazy lowball offer at $108, had the offer immediately accepted, and now awaiting ROFR. 

I don't "need" 150 OKW points, LOL. Absent this thread, that offer never happens.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Made the offer on a whim, thought it was a lowball, they accepted in about 10 minutes.
> 
> Anybody have 40 grand I can borrow?



LOL!  I bet my buyers thought the same thing when they sent me an offer for $120 on SSR. Figured I would counter, but nope!  I decided to just accept!!!  Guess the decision is made!!!!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

JZ_LBNY said:


> Me too!


SAME!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> LOL!  I bet my buyers thought the same thing when they sent me an offer for $120 on SSR. Figured I would counter, but nope!  I decided to just accept!!!  Guess the decision is made!!!!


AM I BUYING YOUR SSR!?


----------



## Ginamarie

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> The problem with Jersey week isn’t the crowds so much as the influx of New Jersians. I live here, so I can say this: the people here aren’t for everyone and take some getting used to (and the same is true BTW for anyone living in any of NYS’s lower 9 counties, it’s a region thing not a state thing).


We never had Jersey week off on Long Island!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Welp, I'm really disappointed...especially since it took so long to hear. So...now to decide if I try again or just purchase VGF2....

MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15 taken 3/17


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Welp, I'm really disappointed...especially since it took so long to hear. So...now to decide if I try again or just purchase VGF2....
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15 taken 3/17


We have SSRs passing at $115 and SSRs being taken at $140.  What a time to be alive.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

CaptainAmerica said:


> We have SSRs passing at $115 and SSRs being taken at $140.  What a time to be alive.


I KNOW! I thought we'd be OK, yet here we are. It would have been cool if they could have decided sooner! I have vacations to plan!!


----------



## sjdrr1313

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> I KNOW! I thought we'd be OK, yet here we are. It would have been cool if they could have decided sooner! I have vacations to plan!!


That's the worst part, like if you're taking it then take it and let me move on with my life, lol


----------



## BeachClub2014

sjdrr1313 said:


> That's the worst part, like if you're taking it then take it and let me move on with my life, lol



Exactly. It would be awesome if DVC had a web app that allowed brokers to enter contract details and receive an immediate ROFR response.


----------



## Chia1974

BeachClub2014 said:


> Exactly. It would be awesome if DVC had a web app that allowed brokers to enter contract details and receive an immediate ROFR response.


For people who can’t endure this challenge, there’s direct 
Points come to you in 2 hours.


----------



## hobbes42

BeachClub2014 said:


> Exactly. It would be awesome if DVC had a web app that allowed brokers to enter contract details and receive an immediate ROFR response.


That, unfortunately, would require an algorithm to make the immediate decision in an app which goes against them using the animals at Animal Kingdom Lodge to make the random decision based on many random inputs.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Chia1974 said:


> For people who can’t endure this challenge, there’s direct
> Points come to you in 2 hours.



Yep, been there and done that! Buying direct is definitely easy.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

BeachClub2014 said:


> Exactly. It would be awesome if DVC had a web app that allowed brokers to enter contract details and receive an immediate ROFR response.


There's some speculation that Disney makes ROFR arbitrary and frustrating on purpose as a way to incentivize Direct.



Chia1974 said:


> For people who can’t endure this challenge, there’s direct
> Points come to you in 2 hours.


Though I walk through the valley of the shadow of ROFR, I fear no buybacks, for DVC Resale Market is at my side.  Marissa and Derek comfort me.  They preparest a table before me in the presence of Goofy and Pluto; they anoint my head with savings, my checking account runneth over.


----------



## sjdrr1313

If anyone wants to spend more money while they are waiting for their contracts to go through... the DVC Dooney & Bourke is 20% off, and then an additional 30% with the savings code on shop disney...plus you can use rakuten and some of the chase cards are givine 10% back up to $5...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

sjdrr1313 said:


> If anyone wants to spend more money while they are waiting for their contracts to go through... the DVC Dooney & Bourke is 20% off, and then an additional 30% with the savings code on shop disney...plus you can use rakuten and some of the chase cards are givine 10% back up to $5...


HUGE missed opportunity with that design.  The patches should have been all of the different resorts, not just different versions of "DVC - 1991."


----------



## rundisney79

sjdrr1313 said:


> If anyone wants to spend more money while they are waiting for their contracts to go through... the DVC Dooney & Bourke is 20% off, and then an additional 30% with the savings code on shop disney...plus you can use rakuten and some of the chase cards are givine 10% back up to $5...


Also 10% on ebates!


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> If anyone wants to spend more money while they are waiting for their contracts to go through... the DVC Dooney & Bourke is 20% off, and then an additional 30% with the savings code on shop disney...plus you can use rakuten and some of the chase cards are givine 10% back up to $5...


I spent $240 this morning. No purse though.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> I spent $240 this morning. No purse though.


Did you buy the last Indigo Tommy Bahama in XL?


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

QQ - in everyone's experience, does it take longer for international contracts to close? I'm going back in with another attempt...


----------



## sjdrr1313

CaptainAmerica said:


> HUGE missed opportunity with that design.  The patches should have been all of the different resorts, not just different versions of "DVC - 1991."


I think they did one like that in the past


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> QQ - in everyone's experience, does it take longer for international contracts to close? I'm going back in with another attempt...


Longer to close or longer to ROFR?

ROFR you have an extremely high chance of success.  Disney taking a contract from an international seller is almost unheard of.

Close was taking longer during COVID because a lot of countries had limited hours at various government agencies where they needed to get paperwork notarized (or that country's equivalent of notarized).  Peoples experiences varied greatly though.  I bought from an international seller who was extremely on top of their paperwork and we closed quickly, despite a couple of days delay while they waited for a government appointment, then I had a domestic seller who was completely negligent, didn't check his email, didn't read his paperwork, took forever to sign things, etc.


----------



## Jgc014

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> QQ - in everyone's experience, does it take longer for international contracts to close? I'm going back in with another attempt...



I am going through one right now, and I am hoping not as the contract has expiring points that I want to rent! We’ll see though, it is definitely tight..

That being said, I think it depends a little bit on the specific country the individual is in. I believe in some countries it is a little bit harder/takes more effort to get the required actions completed than it would for a seller in the US.

If you are looking at a resort that is being taken often through ROFR though, I think it is worth it regardless. At least in my mind, a longer closing more than makes up for not having to go through the whole offer and ROFR process again.

Good luck!


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

CaptainAmerica said:


> Longer to close or longer to ROFR?
> 
> ROFR you have an extremely high chance of success.  Disney taking a contract from an international seller is almost unheard of.
> 
> Close was taking longer during COVID because a lot of countries had limited hours at various government agencies where they needed to get paperwork notarized (or that country's equivalent of notarized).  Peoples experiences varied greatly though.  I bought from an international seller who was extremely on top of their paperwork and we closed quickly, despite a couple of days delay while they waited for a government appointment, then I had a domestic seller who was completely negligent, didn't check his email, didn't read his paperwork, took forever to sign things, etc.


Great information, thank you! The contract I'm offering on has been reduced a few times, and I'm still offering more than I think I should, but, I really don't want to hear no again from Disney (and you better believe I was THRILLED to see it was an international contract! . Hopefully I'm back in the wait sooner rather than later!


----------



## keirabella2012

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> QQ - in everyone's experience, does it take longer for international contracts to close? I'm going back in with another attempt...


Yes it does. But according to my title company Disney won't buy it back. I know it's happened on a few occasions, but I believe it's RARE. I just bought a international contract. It took the seller two weeks to get her documents notarized. We are still closing within the 60 day time frame though. It passed ROFR on 2/27 and closing next week.


----------



## Chia1974

VB subsidized on Fidelity, no one is taking about it today?


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

Ginamarie said:


> We never had Jersey week off on Long Island!


That’s why it’s Jersey week! If all of downstate NY got the same extremely random week off of school they’d definitely have a nickname for that too!


----------



## MICKIMINI

CaptainAmerica said:


> Did you buy the last Indigo Tommy Bahama in XL?


DH was able to get a couple similar shirts at the Poly in October.  $120 less 30%, less 20%.  I decided he can wait for the Indigo until May!  He takes a L LOL!


----------



## keggity

Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MICKIMINI said:


> DH was able to get a couple similar shirts at the Poly in October.  $120 less 30%, less 20%.  I decided he can wait for the Indigo until May!  He takes a L LOL!


I have the dark blue and the pink, which they've sold for awhile. Orange and green are new, with the same pattern, but I've only seen them once at Yacht Club and then they disappeared. This indigo one is a brand new pattern entirely. It looks beautiful, but I don't think it's silk like the others.


----------



## MICKIMINI

CaptainAmerica said:


> I have the dark blue and the pink, which they've sold for awhile. Orange and green are new, with the same pattern, but I've only seen them once at Yacht Club and then they disappeared. This indigo one is a brand new pattern entirely. It looks beautiful, but I don't think it's silk like the others.


A CM had to dig through their inventory for L.  There were only S on the rack.  He got the orange, red and a pink (different pattern).  Thankfully, he doesn't know what he is missing LOL!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MICKIMINI said:


> A CM had to dig through their inventory for L.  There were only S on the rack.  He got the orange, red and a pink (different pattern).  Thankfully, he doesn't know what he is missing LOL!


I also got surfer Mickey on clearance at Aulani last month. Now they're selling the same one on Shop Disney as "New!"


----------



## MICKIMINI

CaptainAmerica said:


> I also got surfer Mickey on clearance at Aulani last month. Now they're selling the same one on Shop Disney as "New!"


  Those shirts are so soft and wash well...clearance price is awesome!

Son and DIL were at Aulani last week, so hope they got one for DH on sale with AP discount!  They were "gift" shopping LOL!  My guess is there was a container full of shirts (and other stuff) in a ship off the coast of LA...notice F & W and Halloween stuff available now?


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> AM I BUYING YOUR SSR!?



No, it went to ROFR last week…and was only a 200 point.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Kenito said:


> I’m the seller.  Disney took it:
> 
> kenito---$170-$29,750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11


Unreal


----------



## keirabella2012

CaptainAmerica said:


> Made the offer on a whim, thought it was a lowball, they accepted in about 10 minutes.
> 
> Anybody have 40 grand I can borrow?


What did you make an offer on?SSR?


----------



## snowy82

taylorpaulos said:


> taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> I know I overpaid for our OKW contract, but I was getting desperate because nothing was going through. This is my first contract, so I am really happy to be a DVC member now!


Oh I know your desperation! If the one we just passed hadn’t gone through, I was ready to offer my firstborn child. Let Disney take me up on that offer!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

keirabella2012 said:


> What did you make an offer on?SSR?


$120/300


----------



## Hopfather28

Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


I just purchased with them and had a very smooth transaction.  Bonnie was my listing agent.


----------



## Jgc014

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.



A bit of it is the seller too - some sellers are suprisingly slow to respond to an offer that would be giving them money.

I have bought two contracts with Fidelity, and in both cases, I thought everything went fairly smoothly.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


I made a full price offer and got no response at all. I even sent another email, requesting an acknowledgment, but never got one.


----------



## Hopfather28

Thanks for your experiences. I even sent an email today saying there are other contracts out there that are similar that I'd like to make an offer on but I was waiting on their reply and it was crickets.


----------



## princesscinderella

Hopfather28 said:


> Thanks for your experiences. I even sent an email today saying there are other contracts out there that are similar that I'd like to make an offer on but I was waiting on their reply and it was crickets.



I’d call the main number at fidelity and not the one for the individual agent and let them know that you have had a complete lack of communication and you would prefer them to handle the transaction for you.


----------



## VAlegacy

Chia1974 said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2022/03/15/new-dvc-tower-coming-to-the-disneys-polynesian-village-resort/


Am I correct in assuming this will have the same resale restrictions as Riviera?


----------



## Chia1974

VAlegacy said:


> Am I correct in assuming this will have the same resale restrictions as Riviera?


If the same association then probably not but if new like BRV/CCV then probably definitely yes.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


I bought my 1st contract thru them April '20 with Bonnie & she was good.  I'm currently working with them again but with Eric & he has been responsive.  I would call the office direct.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

VAlegacy said:


> Am I correct in assuming this will have the same resale restrictions as Riviera?


There's a whole lot of speculation discussion going on over on this thread. https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-poly2-pricing-thread.3875905/


----------



## VAlegacy

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


I purchased a Wyndham through them and my agent was excellent.


----------



## snowy82

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Welp, I'm really disappointed...especially since it took so long to hear. So...now to decide if I try again or just purchase VGF2....
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15 taken 3/17


Ugh I’m really sorry. I don’t know why some take longer than others.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

snowy82 said:


> Ugh I’m really sorry. I don’t know why some take longer than others.


It is what it is...I'm just really surprised at that price per point! I thought for sure we were safe. I just made an offer on a BLT contract from international sellers...just waiting to hear back before I put myself back in ROFR limbo again!


----------



## LadybugsMum

hobbes42 said:


> That, unfortunately, would require an algorithm to make the immediate decision in an app which goes against them using the animals at Animal Kingdom Lodge to make the random decision based on many random inputs.


That also leaves out the darts and roulette wheel.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


It depends on the agent.  Bonnie gets back to me almost immediately.  Call!


----------



## Chia1974

Is there any reason to buy VGF resale instead of direct now? Saying 100-200 points.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Chia1974 said:


> Is there any reason to buy VGF resale instead of direct now? Saying 100-200 points.


I just needed 100 more points at VGF & incentives start at 125 direct so I went resale.


----------



## MinnieSueB

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> It is what it is...I'm just really surprised at that price per point! I thought for sure we were safe. I just made an offer on a BLT contract from international sellers...just waiting to hear back before I put myself back in ROFR limbo again!


Way to go!  International seller - I think you're safe!  Good luck!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> Is there any reason to buy VGF resale instead of direct now? Saying 100-200 points.


I suppose you could save a couple of bucks?


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> Is there any reason to buy VGF resale instead of direct now? Saying 100-200 points.



Different UY, no incentives less than 125 points, or wanting 2021 points? Waiting on ROFR for a 125 point in a different UY for a pretty sweet deal, just hoping they waive!


----------



## snowy82

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> It is what it is...I'm just really surprised at that price per point! I thought for sure we were safe. I just made an offer on a BLT contract from international sellers...just waiting to hear back before I put myself back in ROFR limbo again!


i haven't really been able to get a good read on price point for SSR! but it's not a 2042 contract so i'm surprised they've been gobbling them up like they have


----------



## Chia1974

snowy82 said:


> i haven't really been able to get a good read on price point for SSR! but it's not a 2042 contract so i'm surprised they've been gobbling them up like they have


Probably for their next round of incentives


----------



## softballmom3

snowy82 said:


> i haven't really been able to get a good read on price point for SSR! but it's not a 2042 contract so i'm surprised they've been gobbling them up like they have



This was our experience last year when they took our first one we had in ROFR and then a month later let one pass.  They start letting some through to lull you into complacency and then start gobbling them up again lol!  Gotta keep us on our toes .


----------



## sjdrr1313

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


I dealth with Bonnie and everything was FAST. Offer accepted and sent to ROFR same day. Our sellers must have been motivated though and got their paperwork in promptly as well. Then we had Cammy at Mason title and she was great too. our whole process took about 6 weeks from offer placed to points in account. and that was over Thanksgiving/christmas/new years when everyone has extra time off so I was impressed


----------



## Mpeter57

Mpeter57 - - - $138 - $19,676 - 130 - AKL - Aug - 0/20, 0/21, 258/22, 130/23 - sent 3/18


----------



## mom2alix

mom2alix---$120-$14929-110-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/11


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Is there any reason to buy VGF resale instead of direct now? Saying 100-200 points.


Because I heard that Moonlight Magic sucks now


----------



## kyakubesin

kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18

hopeful disney doesn’t ruin my hopes and dreams


----------



## kyakubesin

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18
> 
> View attachment 655558


This meme… this is life right now


----------



## CaptainAmerica

kyakubesin said:


> Dec-700/21


Thicc.


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> VB subsidized on Fidelity, no one is taking about it today?


Even with Subsidized dues, the dues are high and it is a rather large contract. But for someone who likes VB a lot that's the contract to buy!


----------



## dlam32

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


I made an offer on a Fid listing. No email. The broker called me back 3 days later to confirm offer and then never called me back. I decided the I wasn't going to pursue further because I lacked any confidence that the sale would have gone timely or smoothly.


----------



## dlam32

Chia1974 said:


> Is there any reason to buy VGF resale instead of direct now? Saying 100-200 points.


Only if the price is right. The spread between resale and direct needs to be significant enough to deal with the restrictions and hassles of resale.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> Is there any reason to buy VGF resale instead of direct now? Saying 100-200 points.


I was actually keeping my eyes peeled to see if the prices start to drop...If anyone wants to sell VGF right now they'd have to list it pretty low to beat direct pricing. I was talking to someone the other day who had an owner accept at $158/point for VGF. I'd be tempted at that price point.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

MICKIMINI said:


> It depends on the agent.  Bonnie gets back to me almost immediately.  Call!



Agreed!  Bonnie and Shawn are very responsive.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Bonnie seems responsive and pleasant.  Have one contract in ROFR with them now.


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I was actually keeping my eyes peeled to see if the prices start to drop...If anyone wants to sell VGF right now they'd have to list it pretty low to beat direct pricing. I was talking to someone the other day who had an owner accept at $158/point for VGF. I'd be tempted at that price point.


I want to offer one for $155 max. I don’t see it worth the effort for more. But truthfully II want one more direct contract to pass it on to my kids.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> I want to offer one for $155 max. I don’t see it worth the effort for more. But truthfully II want one more direct contract to pass it on to my kids.


I'm still a DVC baby with just 1 resale contract. It's 200 points so as of now I told my kids they are gonna have to stay friends and take turns with it when they are older  I'm sure I'll have enough for both of them eventually though lol


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9

hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14

hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16

Maybe I have over compensated for the last one that I had taken.

Can they really take all of them?


----------



## Kjdisney

Chia1974 said:


> Is there any reason to buy VGF resale instead of direct now? Saying 100-200 points.


I think there’s a good case to be made for resale under 200 pts.  It would have to be priced 160-170 and fully loaded before I would purchase though.  I think if someone already had enough unrestricted points they might pay a little more.  

I don’t think I would purchase a VGF resale Contract over 200 pts.  The value of the direct points is worth it at that incentive price.  You also have the ability to split into smaller contracts so lots of flexibility in the future if you want less points.


----------



## BeachClub2014

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Maybe I have over compensated for the last one that I had taken.
> 
> Can they really take all of them?



I would be more afraid of them all passing. LOL


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Maybe I have over compensated for the last one that I had taken.
> 
> Can they really take all of them?


Trying to get in before Powell raises rates again?


----------



## hobbes42

BeachClub2014 said:


> I would be more afraid of them all passing. LOL


I'd prefer they all pass.  I had 2 taken last month at too good a price.


----------



## hobbes42

CaptainAmerica said:


> Trying to get in before Powell raises rates again?


maybe


----------



## BeachClub2014

hobbes42 said:


> I'd prefer they all pass.  I had 2 taken last month at too good a price.



I'm rooting for you! Good luck.


----------



## Kenito

Kenito said:


> I’m the seller.  Disney took it:
> 
> kenito---$170-$29,750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11



I'm selling another one.  Same buyer.  They offered $10ppt over asking.  Hope this one goes through for them...

kenito---$180-$31,500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18


----------



## MICKIMINI

sjdrr1313 said:


> I'm still a DVC baby with just 1 resale contract. It's 200 points so as of now I told my kids they are gonna have to stay friends and take turns with it when they are older  I'm sure I'll have enough for both of them eventually though lol


Ya, you will LOL!


----------



## MICKIMINI

dado4 said:


> Even with Subsidized dues, the dues are high and it is a rather large contract. But for someone who likes VB a lot that's the contract to buy!


I ran the math, but with 10 contracts I think we're good - until Poly is released and we're all over that.  If it were smaller I'd scoop it up.  Our philosophy is smaller is safer.

We're buying at least one WBC, possibly a second at a fire sale to give us more weeks at WDW.  Seriously, they are dirt cheap...


----------



## Paul Stupin

MICKIMINI said:


> I ran the math, but with 10 contracts I think we're good - until Poly is released and we're all over that.  If it were smaller I'd scoop it up.  Our philosophy is smaller is safer.
> 
> We're buying at least one WBC, possibly a second at a fire sale to give us more weeks at WDW.  Seriously, they are dirt cheap...


Do they have any resale value? How are the dues?


----------



## Kjdisney

Chia1974 said:


> I want to offer one for $155 max. I don’t see it worth the effort for more. But truthfully II want one more direct contract to pass it on to my kids.


It will be interesting to see if Disney will let VGF pass in the 150’s.  They’ve taken a couple of BLT in the low 150’s.  Haven’t much recent history with VGF to know.  I would love a 100 pt VGF at $155!!


----------



## kmedina

Kjdisney said:


> It will be interesting to see if Disney will let VGF pass in the 150’s.  They’ve taken a couple of BLT in the low 150’s.  Haven’t much recent history with VGF to know.  I would love a 100 pt VGF at $155!!


I just offered someone $165 on a 100 point, but it went for the full $175 asking.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Kjdisney said:


> It will be interesting to see if Disney will let VGF pass in the 150’s.  They’ve taken a couple of BLT in the low 150’s.  Haven’t much recent history with VGF to know.  I would love a 100 pt VGF at $155!!





Kjdisney said:


> It will be interesting to see if Disney will let VGF pass in the 150’s.  They’ve taken a couple of BLT in the low 150’s.  Haven’t much recent history with VGF to know.  I would love a 100 pt VGF at $155!!


I don't see them taking back any VGF right now while selling VGF2 but I could be wrong.


----------



## MinnieSueB

kmedina said:


> I just offered someone $165 on a 100 point, but it went for the full $175 asking.


I have a 100 point for $170 in ROFR right now.  I'm having seller pay all the closing so that brings me down closer to $160.  Should know if we pass in another week.  Fingers crossed but I really don't think they will be taking any while currently selling VGF2.


----------



## sjdrr1313

kmedina said:


> I just offered someone $165 on a 100 point, but it went for the full $175 asking.


I'm seeing all these contracts listed at $210/point still. Like do they not realize they are asking MORE than direct right now? Tempted to start throwing out offers too and see if one sticks...


----------



## MICKIMINI

Paul Stupin said:


> Do they have any resale value? How are the dues?


WBC in particular has some resale (probably what we are paying for it), though nothing like DVC and we are well aware of that.  We've rented/flipped plenty of DVC's for a profit.  It occurred to DH that we should look at alternatives and we decided on WBC vs Hilton as closing/fees are close to 2K no matter what you buy!  WBC is $600.

The point chart weeks 38 & 39 84,000 points each and week 40 is 126,000 for a 1 BR villa and then we move to DVC for 2 weeks (over Halloween).  Son and DIL will stay in a DVC villa for 1-2 weeks.  We can bank a year and roll points over (I think you can bank 2 years?)  MF's are about $1750.  I can book at 12 months and then fill in the DVC puzzle at 11 months and then rearrange at 7 months.  It will give us flexibility as we are driving from NH and want to stay as long as possible. 

It is getting harder to justify buying another 50-60K or more at DVC.  I think we're at 635 points now LOL!


----------



## kmedina

MinnieSueB said:


> I have a 100 point for $170 in ROFR right now.  I'm having seller pay all the closing so that brings me down closer to $160.  Should know if we pass in another week.  Fingers crossed but I really don't think they will be taking any while currently selling VGF2.


Good luck. It will probably pass since they are actively selling VGF2.


----------



## kmedina

sjdrr1313 said:


> I'm seeing all these contracts listed at $210/point still. Like do they not realize they are asking MORE than direct right now? Tempted to start throwing out offers too and see if one sticks...


Yeah, I won't even bother bidding on those crazily priced ones. Those sellers are delusional.


----------



## MinnieSueB

sjdrr1313 said:


> I'm seeing all these contracts listed at $210/point still. Like do they not realize they are asking MORE than direct right now? Tempted to start throwing out offers too and see if one sticks...


And that's exactly what I told one agent when I made an offer on another contract - he didn't even know what the incentives were on VGF2 & he used to be a DVC guide.  I was thinking - Dude, this is your job to know!


----------



## Sandisw

Kjdisney said:


> It will be interesting to see if Disney will let VGF pass in the 150’s.  They’ve taken a couple of BLT in the low 150’s.  Haven’t much recent history with VGF to know.  I would love a 100 pt VGF at $155!!



With VGF back in active sales, the chances of it being taken are now pretty slim.  They typically will not ROFR a resort they consider a new resort.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

sjdrr1313 said:


> I'm seeing all these contracts listed at $210/point still. Like do they not realize they are asking MORE than direct right now? Tempted to start throwing out offers too and see if one sticks...


Shame on their agents.


----------



## sjdrr1313

MinnieSueB said:


> And that's exactly what I told one agent when I made an offer on another contract - he didn't even know what the incentives were on VGF2 & he used to be a DVC guide.  I was thinking - Dude, this is your job to know!


I was just thinking that- Don't the brokers advise them to drop their price? I'm looking at one that's been sitting for 5 months at $215/point right now. wonder what they'd say to $150/pt?


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

Actively awaiting to see if my VGF offer at $167/pp passes rofr glad to hear others have the same thoughts on slim chance on disney scooping it up


----------



## Sandisw

sjdrr1313 said:


> I was just thinking that- Don't the brokers advise them to drop their price? I'm looking at one that's been sitting for 5 months at $215/point right now. wonder what they'd say to $150/pt?



Brokers do advise them...I have sold enough that we always had discussions on a plan of action..  Some simply may be waiting to see what happens and are in no rush...but I could never sit on a contract I wanted to sell that long.  I always gave things a week and if I got no bites, it went lower.


----------



## NeoChaos

NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
At least it was a quick death.  ☹


----------



## dboules

MICKIMINI said:


> WBC in particular has some resale (probably what we are paying for it), though nothing like DVC and we are well aware of that.  We've rented/flipped plenty of DVC's for a profit.  It occurred to DH that we should look at alternatives and we decided on WBC vs Hilton as closing/fees are close to 2K no matter what you buy!  WBC is $600.
> 
> The point chart weeks 38 & 39 84,000 points each and week 40 is 126,000 for a 1 BR villa and then we move to DVC for 2 weeks (over Halloween).  Son and DIL will stay in a DVC villa for 1-2 weeks.  We can bank a year and roll points over (I think you can bank 2 years?)  MF's are about $1750.  I can book at 12 months and then fill in the DVC puzzle at 11 months and then rearrange at 7 months.  It will give us flexibility as we are driving from NH and want to stay as long as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting harder to justify buying another 50-60K or more at DVC.  I think we're at 635 points now LOL!



I gave my Wyndham Bonnet Creek BACK for $0 to Wyndham.  I was tired of all the nickel and dime fees, no availability, and poor quality of most of the other resorts.  Adding to that it is a timeshare that has no end date -- I didn't want to stick my kids with the burden of ever increasing maintenance fees.
We have loved our DVC ownership since 2001 and have 2 direct add-ons and now 2 resale offers in ROFR.
Wyndham is totally a different animal then DVC.

I hope it works out for you.  I have a coworker who loves his WBC.


----------



## Royal Consort

sjdrr1313 said:


> I'm seeing all these contracts listed at $210/point still. Like do they not realize they are asking MORE than direct right now? Tempted to start throwing out offers too and see if one sticks...



There's some listed even higher than that!!

Some VGF sellers:


----------



## Chia1974

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> At least it was a quick death.  ☹


You are right. Why can’t they just pass or take the ones they know for sure. But they make you suffer while I waiting on a foreign owned BWV 3 weeks in.


----------



## Paul Stupin

sjdrr1313 said:


> I was just thinking that- Don't the brokers advise them to drop their price? I'm looking at one that's been sitting for 5 months at $215/point right now. wonder what they'd say to $150/pt?


I’ve seen some brokers actually make up listings, which are way over priced so no one will make an offer, just to give their sites the illusion of more listings. Now would be the time to try some lower priced resale VGF offers because the direct price to the general public in a week and a half will go up, and will continue to go up thereafter. I don’t think VGF resale will stay around 150 -160 (if you can even get that) for long. And I think the resale price will return to pre VGF2 levels when the resort sells out, and it might sell out quickly.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Royal Consort said:


> There's some listed even higher than that!!
> 
> Some VGF sellers:
> View attachment 655673


If you were trying to sell VGF, you might look at things a little differently. If sellers are holding at a higher level, they might not care about getting any offers now, and assume their asking prices will be a bit more viable in a few months when the direct price goes up. And if demand is high for VGF2 direct, it could go up sooner than you might think.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I've had one too many beers watching college basketball and I just have to say... this is the best thread on the Internet.


----------



## hglenn

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> At least it was a quick death.  ☹


Ugh…. We have one in for less than this per point….


----------



## Royal Consort

Paul Stupin said:


> If you were trying to sell VGF, you might have a different attitude.



I own VGF and absolutely not. There is no way I would expect to sell for more than the current direct offer. I'd be living in la la land.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Royal Consort said:


> I own VGF and absolutely not. There is no way I would expect to sell for more than the current direct offer. I'd be living in la la land.


No, but you could be waiting for the direct price to go up and just not care if you get any offers now. It’s also not impossible some buyers won’t even know the direct price, and there are probably brokers out there who don’t follow direct prices closely enough to catch the discrepancy.


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

Royal Consort said:


> I own VGF and absolutely not. There is no way I would expect to sell for more than the current direct offer. I'd be living in la la land.


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## VAlegacy

Paul Stupin said:


> Do they have any resale value? How are the dues?


Not much.  <$1k regardless of contract size really.  People ask for more all the time but they go unsold.  Plenty go for under $100 with closing paid by seller.


----------



## MFMont

MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3, Taken 3/18

Another Quick Death here. On to the next. I think I understand where i will be on the next one.


----------



## Paul Stupin

VAlegacy said:


> Not much.  <$1k regardless of contract size really.  People ask for more all the time but they go unsold.  Plenty go for under $100 with closing paid by seller.


But, then, how do you get out of the obligation of paying dues when you decide you want to sell, but can’t find a buyer? Don’t mean to keep asking annoying questions, just curious how non Disney but brand name timeshares work.


----------



## VAlegacy

Paul Stupin said:


> But, then, how do you get out of the obligation of paying dues when you decide you want to sell, but can’t find a buyer? Don’t mean to keep asking annoying questions, just curious how non Disney but brand name timeshares work.


Wyndham has a deedback program and they may accept it, or you give it away for free, or you buy a deed at a low MF resort to use at WBC, which can be resold for a couple thousand.  Same home resort restrictions.  13 month for home and 10 months everyone else.
The normal thinking is if you spent $500 on a deed and sell it for $0 you're only out a few hundred.


----------



## Ginamarie

Hopfather28 said:


> Just a question for anyone who has dealt with Fidelity. Are they always delayed on EVERYTHING? I made an offer on a contract on Tuesday and despite me reaching out have not heard back from the listing agent since I confirmed details of my offer. I have heard horror stories about them so I was worried but I didn't think it would be this bad this early in the process.


We have bought through fidelity easily, but there’s one broker there who is ridiculously slow to return calls/offers. I wince every time I see his name on listings.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> At least it was a quick death.  ☹


I sent mine the same day for less. My hope is pretty low now….


----------



## Mpeter57

MICKIMINI said:


> I ran the math, but with 10 contracts I think we're good - until Poly is released and we're all over that.  If it were smaller I'd scoop it up.  Our philosophy is smaller is safer.
> 
> We're buying at least one WBC, possibly a second at a fire sale to give us more weeks at WDW.  Seriously, they are dirt cheap...






MICKIMINI said:


> I ran the math, but with 10 contracts I think we're good - until Poly is released and we're all over that.  If it were smaller I'd scoop it up.  Our philosophy is smaller is safer.
> 
> We're buying at least one WBC, possibly a second at a fire sale to give us more weeks at WDW.  Seriously, they are dirt cheap...




I’ve stayed at WBC before and it’s really nice!


----------



## Mpeter57

sjdrr1313 said:


> I was just thinking that- Don't the brokers advise them to drop their price? I'm looking at one that's been sitting for 5 months at $215/point right now. wonder what they'd say to $150/pt?



Try them out on that and let us know. I’m rooting for you!


----------



## hglenn

hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18/2022

It's a long shot...  but if it's meant to be it shall be.....  I'm just hoping if they take it they do it quickly so I can move on!


----------



## vicarrieous

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18/2022
> 
> It's a long shot...  but if it's meant to be it shall be.....  I'm just hoping if they take it they do it quickly so I can move on!



You will be lucky if this sneaks through. Best of luck.


----------



## Ginamarie

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18/2022
> 
> It's a long shot...  but if it's meant to be it shall be.....  I'm just hoping if they take it they do it quickly so I can move on!


It’s a great price- crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## hglenn

vicarrieous said:


> You will be lucky if this sneaks through. Best of luck.


Oh I know. It was full asking price.  We were actually considering a different one but figured we'd take our chances...  highly unlikely - but if they take this one perhaps it'll be one less one they take later...  We'll see.  I'll report back!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

hglenn said:


> Oh I know. It was full asking price.  We were actually considering a different one but figured we'd take our chances...  highly unlikely - but if they take this one perhaps it'll be one less one they take later...  We'll see.  I'll report back!


Hopefully ROFR is sleeping that day! Every once in awhile you see one "sneak" through and then one much higher gets taken at the same time. Good luck!


----------



## Paul Stupin

VAlegacy said:


> Wyndham has a deedback program and they may accept it, or you give it away for free, or you buy a deed at a low MF resort to use at WBC, which can be resold for a couple thousand.  Same home resort restrictions.  13 month for home and 10 months everyone else.
> The normal thinking is if you spent $500 on a deed and sell it for $0 you're only out a few hundred.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

MFMont said:


> MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3, Taken 3/18
> 
> Another Quick Death here. On to the next. I think I understand where i will be on the next one.


Bummer....next time....


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- sent 3/11

Got the format right. Did not realize there was the form that generated the info. International seller.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Lakesideturtle said:


> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Got the format right. Did not realize there was the form that generated the info. International seller.


Good price and you'll probably get it since it's an international seller.


----------



## Red Dog Run

dlam32 said:


> I made an offer on a Fid listing. No email. The broker called me back 3 days later to confirm offer and then never called me back. I decided the I wasn't going to pursue further because I lacked any confidence that the sale would have gone timely or smoothly.


I have one in ROFR and just got an update email from *Evy Niedzwiecki.  It was to let me know that they are also waiting for the decision.  I'd try with fidelity next time by calling and asking for a different rep than you got.  I've called to bid for the contract that I currently am waiting on.  She called the seller right then and we worked out a deal in about 10 minutes.  Totally happy.  My second time with Fidelity.  I've purchased from 6 companies, and am grateful to say I have zero complaints, looking back.  At the time, I might have been too anxious and let non-issues become my issue.  Hindsight: everyone was fine.*


----------



## princesscinderella

Red Dog Run said:


> I have one in ROFR and just got an update email from *Evy Niedzwiecki.  It was to let me know that they are also waiting for the decision.  I'd try with fidelity next time by calling and asking for a different rep than you got.  I've called to bid for the contract that I currently am waiting on.  She called the seller right then and we worked out a deal in about 10 minutes.  Totally happy.  My second time with Fidelity.  I've purchased from 6 companies, and am grateful to say I have zero complaints, looking back.  At the time, I might have been too anxious and let non-issues become my issue.  Hindsight: everyone was fine.*


I got the same email forwarded from my hubby since they made his email the main communication one.  I thought it was the decision at first and that it was bad news since it came so quickly.  It was just the we are still waiting email, I bought with them last year and never got a status update email.  Happy we are still playing the ROFR waiting game instead of being bought back by Disney.


----------



## dlam32

Red Dog Run said:


> I have one in ROFR and just got an update email from *Evy Niedzwiecki.  It was to let me know that they are also waiting for the decision.  I'd try with fidelity next time by calling and asking for a different rep than you got.  I've called to bid for the contract that I currently am waiting on.  She called the seller right then and we worked out a deal in about 10 minutes.  Totally happy.  My second time with Fidelity.  I've purchased from 6 companies, and am grateful to say I have zero complaints, looking back.  At the time, I might have been too anxious and let non-issues become my issue.  Hindsight: everyone was fine.*


I am glad you had a good experience. Thank you for the suggestion. Its always better to have a good point of contact. I am resale company agnostic so happy to go with whoever offers the best contract that I can get for fair market value.


----------



## DKZB

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> Welp, I'm really disappointed...especially since it took so long to hear. So...now to decide if I try again or just purchase VGF2....
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15 taken 3/17



There are definitely some good SSR deals out there. That said, I just bought some VGF and am selling an SSR so who am I to talk!!


----------



## DVChris

With so many SSR contracts on the resale market right now, I wonder why DVC continues to buy them back as high as $140? Perhaps a SSR fire sale is coming?


----------



## Lakesideturtle

DKZB said:


> There are definitely definitely some good SSR deals out there. That said, I just bought some VGF and am selling an SSR so who am I to talk!!


I winced to see them take back SSR at 140! So sorry!


----------



## Lucky Wall-E

Sandisw said:


> To clarify, they can’t just add points…they must have them in stock.
> 
> When they take a contract is is dissolved and all current points go back in the bucket. There is no longer that contract.
> 
> When they sell, they use all the points now owned to create new contracts to sell.
> 
> But if they buy a contract that has no 2021 or 2022 points, then when the contract is dissolved, no 2021 or 2022 points can be added to the big pot of points.
> 
> That is why when buying direct at a sold out resorts it’s not always a guarantee they have the points you need for your UY in stock.


This is new information for me, thanks.  

So now I am wondering if loaded contracts are in danger of being taken more than a stripped contract.  My BL was just taken and had full points for 2021. It might be better if I look for a contract with only points for this year and next.  Maybe I will have more success.


----------



## poofyo101

Lucky Wall-E said:


> This is new information for me, thanks.
> 
> So now I am wondering if loaded contracts are in danger of being taken more than a stripped contract.  My BL was just taken and had full points for 2021. It might be better if I look for a contract with only points for this year and next.  Maybe I will have more success.


You will not have more success. They do not weigh one over the other.


----------



## Chia1974

Lucky Wall-E said:


> This is new information for me, thanks.
> 
> So now I am wondering if loaded contracts are in danger of being taken more than a stripped contract.  My BL was just taken and had full points for 2021. It might be better if I look for a contract with only points for this year and next.  Maybe I will have more success.


They have no set rules on how or why they take one. Of price too low is almost guarantee getting taken but not 100% either.


----------



## Lucky Wall-E

poofyo101 said:


> You will not have more success. They do not weigh one over the other.
> 
> 
> Lucky Wall-E said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1
> 
> 
> 
> Disney took this 3/18
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandisw

Lucky Wall-E said:


> This is new information for me, thanks.
> 
> So now I am wondering if loaded contracts are in danger of being taken more than a stripped contract.  My BL was just taken and had full points for 2021. It might be better if I look for a contract with only points for this year and next.  Maybe I will have more success.



IMO, trying to find a pattern is useless.  The only thing we know for sure is that if you are paying more than what seems to be the floor for ROFR your chances are higher than if you are below.

My buyer is paying $120/point for SSR. . That is below what is being taken so I think they have a higher chance of losing it…but who knows as sometimes things pass. 

So, as long as you are comfortable with the resale buying process, and willing to wait it out if things get taken, go for what you want to pay and hope for the best!


----------



## CDKG

CDKG---$144-$23,516-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/6, taken 2/23

CDKG---$149-$24,181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25

I received an email from my broker on 3/17 stating they were still waiting to hear back from Disney. I am hoping no news is good news since I received my first rejection so quickly. Hopefully this will be the week!


----------



## Dkbldev

Update on why ours is taking so long in ROFR (sent Feb 1). I reached out to pur rep asking if they had any info and said no. About 30 minutes later, my wife recieved an email saying either DIS or our title company messed up and didnt have all the fields unlocked for my wife to docusign. She signed and returned. This was a few weeks ago. This week, they responded back saying they apologized for not seeing this and are giving us a credit towards everything if it passes. If it gets ROFR'ed we can use that credit on our next try.


----------



## MFMont

*MF*_*Mont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3, Taken 3/18*_

MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20

Ahh. we like this one better anyway as it is our same use year........ Fingers Crossed!


----------



## bewithmickey

mom2alix said:


> mom2alix---$120-$14929-110-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/11


Oh no. I'm sorry. This doesn't give me hope for my OKW at $125 either. I hate the wait.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I forgot how stressful this is.  I submitted on Friday and I'm already impatient that I haven't heard yet.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> I forgot how stressful this is.  I submitted on Friday and I'm already impatient that I haven't heard yet.


SAME!!!  Ugh...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> SAME!!!  Ugh...


My tax return was finally approved after two months of back-and-forth with the IRS, so that's cash heading in the right direction at least.


----------



## pianomanzano

waiting 14 days, but feels like 14 weeks at this point!


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I forgot how stressful this is.  I submitted on Friday and I'm already impatient that I haven't heard yet.



Well the contract I am selling for $120 is on day 11 and it seems like forever. I want a quick decision so I can get my funds to pay toward the VGF bills!


----------



## bewithmickey

Day 12 for me......eternity.....


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Well the contract I am selling for $120 is on day 11 and it seems like forever. I want a quick decision so I can get my funds to pay toward the VGF bills!


That's why the most puzzling thing you can run into in this whole process are the sellers who drag their feet signing paperwork and responding to emails.  Like... buddy... the faster this goes, the faster you get tens of thousands of dollars in your pocket.  How about some motivation?


----------



## Hopfather28

Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21

With this add on we are done...I think. HAHA. Even with the 160pp my average cost on 350 points at PVB is under 129 dollars per point.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Hopfather28 said:


> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21


We're all friends here so don't take this the wrong way... but what's the use case for 75 PVB points?


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> SAME!!!  Ugh...


Day 25, I’m dying here


----------



## Klinger13

Day 13 on my attempt at a first contract.   All I can say is thank goodness for this thread!!


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> Day 25, I’m dying here


Day 25?!?!?  Yea, I won't make it... LOL


----------



## snowy82

wishing everyone who is waiting a magical monday today!!! let's hope for some happy news!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Klinger13 said:


> Day 13 on my attempt at a first contract.   All I can say is thank goodness for this thread!!


First contract: Thank goodness for this thread!!!

Second contract: This thread might be a bad influence on me.

Third contract: I'm afraid of flying, but this 400 point Aulani contract has a really great price per point and it's fully loaded!


----------



## BeachClub2014

Day 14 of waiting on my OKW contract decision, but who's counting, right?


----------



## Chia1974

Fingers crossed for a passing week


----------



## bewithmickey

BeachClub2014 said:


> Day 14 of waiting on my OKW contract decision, but who's counting, right?


And you had a great price on your OKW contract, right? Like $108 or something?


----------



## BeachClub2014

bewithmickey said:


> And you had a great price on your OKW contract, right? Like $108 or something?



Yep. Great memory, btw! $108 for 150 points and the seller pays the 2022 dues. 75 2021 points remaining and the full 150 for 2022 and future years. I don't think that I stand a chance of getting this one through.


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21


----------



## CaptainAmerica

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21


Good get.


----------



## bewithmickey

BeachClub2014 said:


> Yep. Great memory, btw! $108 for 150 points and the seller pays the 2022 dues. 75 2021 points remaining and the full 150 for 2022 and future years. I don't think that I stand a chance of getting this one through.


The reason I remembered it so well is because my OKW contract went in right after yours, but it was for $125. I remembered thinking yours would be amazing if it gets through.


----------



## BeachClub2014

bewithmickey said:


> The reason I remembered it so well is because my OKW contract went in right after yours, but it was for $125. I remembered thinking yours would be amazing if it gets through.



You stand a far better chance than I do. I hope we both hear something this week!


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> waiting 14 days, but feels like 14 weeks at this point!


I really think we will hear this week.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mexacajun

mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14


----------



## RamblinWreck

CaptainAmerica said:


> Good get.


Thanks!

My very first attempt at getting my feet wet with DVC ownership was a 50 point VGF resale contract I managed to score for something like $130 per point. Back then I didn't even really understand how the ROFR process worked. Of course that one got taken.

Fingers crossed on this one!


----------



## Hopfather28

CaptainAmerica said:


> We're all friends here so don't take this the wrong way... but what's the use case for 75 PVB points?


In my experience when a sentence starts with "don't take this the wrong way..." or "no offense..." you're probably actually going to say something that will offend and you know exactly WHAT way you want it to be taken. But since apparently we're friends, 75 points banked gives a full week in a standard view every other year. It's 348 points for 2 lake view studios for a week.  Oddly enough I couldn't find a 73 point contract to make it exactly 348 so I settled for the 75 pointer. Additionally, having 350 points that cost on average $128.57 with PVB dues and contract length essentially means I have 350 SAP that cost me $2.99 per point per year left on the contract. Those points are at a beloved resort and are not something that I will have to worry about selling if I did choose to get out of it. Unlike Saratoga which at current cost is $4.52 per point per year left with nearly identical dues and is a lot harder to sell.

But if I WERE to have taken your question the wrong way I would let you know that perhaps you need to worry about your own money not mine.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> That's why the most puzzling thing you can run into in this whole process are the sellers who drag their feet signing paperwork and responding to emails.  Like... buddy... the faster this goes, the faster you get tens of thousands of dollars in your pocket.  How about some motivation?



As a seller, I have had situations that took me a week or so to coordinate it with DH who had a unique job.

But, I do always try to get to the bank, notorized and back within a few days  

The good news is I have until June 1st to make the final payment to Disney for VGF so I have lots of time!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Hopfather28 said:


> But if I WERE to have taken your question the wrong way I would let you know that perhaps you need to worry about your own money not mine.


----------



## MinnieSueB

RamblinWreck said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My very first attempt at getting my feet wet with DVC ownership was a 50 point VGF resale contract I managed to score for something like $130 per point. Back then I didn't even really understand how the ROFR process worked. Of course that one got taken.
> 
> Fingers crossed on this one!


You got a great deal on this one & I'm not really worried at all about our VGFs in ROFR right now.  I really don't see them taking any since they are actively selling VGF2.  I really think we are golden.


----------



## pianomanzano

MinnieSueB said:


> I really think we will hear this week.  Fingers crossed!


Hope so! Prior to the Poly2 announcement I was hoping they'd let us know before the end of the month so that I could just go direct at VGF2 (for more points) but my new backup is to just wait for Poly2, although I'll still be sad if they take this one since it was such a good deal!


----------



## RamblinWreck

MinnieSueB said:


> You got a great deal on this one & I'm not really worried at all about our VGFs in ROFR right now.  I really don't see them taking any since they are actively selling VGF2.  I really think we are golden.


I definitely feel a lot more confident because of the active sales aspect, but there must be at least some theoretical minimum where they would exercise ROFR, no?


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Hopfather28 said:


> In my experience when a sentence starts with "don't take this the wrong way..." or "no offense..." you're probably actually going to say something that will offend and you know exactly WHAT way you want it to be taken. But since apparently we're friends, 75 points banked gives a full week in a standard view every other year. It's 348 points for 2 lake view studios for a week.  Oddly enough I couldn't find a 73 point contract to make it exactly 348 so I settled for the 75 pointer. Additionally, having 350 points that cost on average $128.57 with PVB dues and contract length essentially means I have 350 SAP that cost me $2.99 per point per year left on the contract. Those points are at a beloved resort and are not something that I will have to worry about selling if I did choose to get out of it. Unlike Saratoga which at current cost is $4.52 per point per year left with nearly identical dues and is a lot harder to sell.
> 
> But if I WERE to have taken your question the wrong way I would let you know that perhaps you need to worry about your own money not mine.


I think this is a very common occurence, actually. Most families I know don't want to go to Disney every single year, so a 75 point contract, or even less for some resorts, gives them the ability to stay in a deluxe accomodation every year without necessarily breaking the bank. When I started with DVC, I bought 80 points as my first direct purchase. It gave me the blue-card benefits and it allowed me to stay at PVB as a special treat. My points have grown since then (haha), but I definitely see why people would only want a small contract.


----------



## MinnieSueB

RamblinWreck said:


> I definitely feel a lot more confident because of the active sales aspect, but there just be at least some theoretical minimum where they would exercise ROFR, no?


I would be shocked if they took any of our VGFs.  I'm hoping to hear back this week.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Hopfather28 said:


> In my experience when a sentence starts with "don't take this the wrong way..." or "no offense..." you're probably actually going to say something that will offend and you know exactly WHAT way you want it to be taken. But since apparently we're friends, 75 points banked gives a full week in a standard view every other year. It's 348 points for 2 lake view studios for a week.  Oddly enough I couldn't find a 73 point contract to make it exactly 348 so I settled for the 75 pointer. Additionally, having 350 points that cost on average $128.57 with PVB dues and contract length essentially means I have 350 SAP that cost me $2.99 per point per year left on the contract. Those points are at a beloved resort and are not something that I will have to worry about selling if I did choose to get out of it. Unlike Saratoga which at current cost is $4.52 per point per year left with nearly identical dues and is a lot harder to sell.
> 
> But if I WERE to have taken your question the wrong way I would let you know that perhaps you need to worry about your own money not mine.


One of the main things we talk about on this board is peoples’ different strategies for how they use their points. I don’t think anyone is trying to tell you how to spend your money. We have the financing threads for that


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> As a seller, I have had situations that took me a week or so to coordinate it with DH who had a unique job.
> 
> But, I do always try to get to the bank, notorized and back within a few days
> 
> The good news is I have until June 1st to make the final payment to Disney for VGF so I have lots of time!!


How come June 1st? I’m planning to buy but need to get my money out. I know I need to commit by March 30th.


----------



## LadybugsMum

16 days here and if they're going to take it, I hope it's in the next few days.


----------



## DVChris

Day 33 and still waiting


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DVChris said:


> Day 33 and still waiting


In the fall I went 38 days and they took it.  Worst.


----------



## Junebug2

brwright said:


> brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16 -taken 3/9
> 
> No surprise



So sorry! I have an almost identical contract that has been in ROFR since March 8th. $125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23. Our first attempt! Waiting on a miracle over here, but expecting disappointment.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Junebug2 said:


> So sorry! I have an almost identical contract that has been in ROFR since March 8th. $125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23. Our first attempt! Waiting on a miracle over here, but expecting disappointment.


I'm in with a $120/300 so if you're going down, I'm going down with you.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Junebug2 said:


> So sorry! I have an almost identical contract that has been in ROFR since March 8th. $125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23. Our first attempt! Waiting on a miracle over here, but expecting disappointment.





CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm in with a $120/300 so if you're going down, I'm going down with you.



The maddening thing with DVC and the ROFR is that one of you is likely to pass while the other gets taken with no explanation at all.


----------



## themagicgotme

thank_the_phoenicians88 said:


> I think this is a very common occurence, actually. Most families I know don't want to go to Disney every single year, so a 75 point contract, or even less for some resorts, gives them the ability to stay in a deluxe accomodation every year without necessarily breaking the bank. When I started with DVC, I bought 80 points as my first direct purchase. It gave me the blue-card benefits and it allowed me to stay at PVB as a special treat. My points have grown since then (haha), but I definitely see why people would only want a small contract.



On day 25 for a 50-point contract that really should be going through. I do think Disney stretches out the timeline to try to devalue resale purchases. 

I have no desire to have more than 50 points- Ok, I could be persuaded to go to 75, but I like the flexibility of being able to combine a vacation with Universal, especially since my son is OBSESSED with Mario at the moment and I'm pretty sure will love HP as much as I do. 

We plan to go to WDW/Universal as a resort vacation long-weekend (3-5) nights every year while my son is young and then every other year after. To me, it's a nice way to get some warmish weather in the winter, and even though it requires planning, it really is a plug and play vacation- which I tend not to gravitate towards otherwise. My contract has full banked points, which will definitely help with extra nights for the first few years. 

This year, we're spending a full week with my husband's family at a lake cottage, over 10 days with my family in Canada where they all live, will go to Portugal for 11 nights and probably spend a long weekend in Maine some time in the summer. We spent 4 nights at Disney in February and I'm traveling to Austin and Nashville this Spring for work and if in person meetings continue to hold up, will probably travel to San Diego in the fall for work and bring my family and add on some vacation days. If all goes well, I will travel back to Canada so my son can have Christmas with his grandparents this year. I have very generous PTO,  and I still don't have more than 3-4 work days year  that I'm willing to devote to Disney. When we do go, since it's shorter trips, a convenient location and luxury of a Deluxe resort is exactly what we're looking for. 

Also, I'm not comfortable with what an up to 5% increase on dues (capped at 15%) looks like in 20 years for more than 50 or so points. It's not the up front costs that concern me at all. But the dues could be a huge burden considering that truly none of us knows what the future holds. 

So this is why one family, mine, wants a small contract. I'm sure there are so many different reasons, just like there are so many different people who get different things out of a Disney vacation.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21


Hi guys!!! Addonitis is in full swing, so here we go again! I live for this roller coaster of emotions that come with DVC resale!! lol Good luck to everyone waiting!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> Hi guys!!! Addonitis is in full swing, so here we go again! I live for this roller coaster of emotions that come with DVC resale!! lol Good luck to everyone waiting!!


As much as I want everyone to pass (no, really!), I get salty when I see contracts that are somewhat similar to mine, except at a slightly higher price per point.  In my head, when mine gets taken I'm going to say it's your fault.


----------



## mrsap

CaptainAmerica said:


> As much as I want everyone to pass (no, really!), I get salty when I see contracts that are somewhat similar to mine, except at a slightly higher price per point.  In my head, when mine gets taken I'm going to say it's your fault.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

21 days and counting for our AUL in ROFR. 7 resale contracts and the wait never gets easier.


----------



## sjdrr1313

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> 21 days and counting for our AUL in ROFR. 7 resale contracts and the wait never gets easier.


Extra annoying waiting on one like this when you know they 99% are not gonna take Aulani. They're just torturing you for fun, lol


----------



## smmora

Do you they maybe they pulled people from this group to help with all the GFV2 paperwork and maybe thats why it's been taking longer? 
ROFR just not the current priority over doing all the add ons and new memberships from current owners.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

I am 21 days on Poly waiting for ROFR- 1st contract. Torture now.


----------



## Chia1974

Sound like 0 progress today! We’re dying here!!!


----------



## Ensusieasm

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I am 21 days on Poly waiting for ROFR- 1st contract. Torture now.


21 days waiting for me too! I share your pain.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

So who's going to bite the bullet and buy the 800 point loaded Aulani?

(Somebody besides me please buy it.)


----------



## Ashlotte

First DVC offer! I am SO excited to finally have my own entry in this thread!

Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21  

Buyer pays $750 closing and reimburses for 2022 dues.

We have another timeshare that has allowed us to trade into DVC in the past. We stayed at BWV in 2009, SSR and OKW in 2014, and AUL in 2015. Those were all amazing stays and we got very lucky with those trades. It took 13 years to convince DH to buy in (we wanted to meet our other financial goals first). I've spent so much time researching DVC and comparing and contrasting to our existing timeshare (if I could blend elements of both, I would create the perfect timeshare product). I'm excited to have the power to book my own DVC stays and not rely on luck (as much). A little bummed about the Blue Card/White Card lack of perks, but not bummed enough to spend the extra $15,000.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ashlotte said:


> First DVC offer! I am SO excited to finally have my own entry in this thread!
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29,478-203-AUL (Subsidized)-June- 70/21,203/22, 203/23- sent 3/21
> 
> Buyer pays $750 closing and reimburses for 2022 dues.
> 
> We have another timeshare that has allowed us to trade into DVC in the past. We stayed at BWV in 2009, SSR and OKW in 2014, and AUL in 2015. Those were all amazing stays and we got very lucky with those trades. It took 13 years to convince DH to buy in (we wanted to meet our other financial goals first). I've spent so much time researching DVC and comparing and contrasting to our existing timeshare (if I could blend elements of both, I would create the perfect timeshare product). I'm excited to have the power to book my own DVC stays and not rely on luck (as much). A little bummed about the Blue Card/White Card lack of perks, but not bummed enough to spend the extra $15,000.


203 points!?  Some psychopath bought a 203 point contract?

I have so much anxiety just thinking about this.


----------



## snowy82

CaptainAmerica said:


> 203 points!?  Some psychopath bought a 203 point contract?
> 
> I have so much anxiety just thinking about this.


i'm going to ask a dumb question as to why this would give someone so much anxiety?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

snowy82 said:


> i'm going to ask a dumb question as to why this would give someone so much anxiety?


It doesn't bother me as much in resale because you get what you get.  But someone chose 203 as a direct buyer _on purpose._

I can do 100, 160, 200, 300, 400, 500, or 1,000.  Maybe 150.


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> It doesn't bother me as much in resale because you get what you get.  But someone chose 203 as a direct buyer _on purpose._
> 
> I can do 100, 160, 200, 300, 400, 500, or 1,000.  Maybe 150.


Perhaps the total for a week for a certain room type when they purchased?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

pianomanzano said:


> Perhaps the total for a week for a certain room type when they purchased?


Yeah it's a week in OV in Spring Break / Late March or a week in PV Christmas and Summer.

But, as we know, points charts move.  And that's what OTUP are for.


----------



## Ashlotte

CaptainAmerica said:


> That's why the most puzzling thing you can run into in this whole process are the sellers who drag their feet signing paperwork and responding to emails.  Like... buddy... the faster this goes, the faster you get tens of thousands of dollars in your pocket.  How about some motivation?



The people we are buying from took ten days to sign their offer just to start the ROFR process. They had to be reminded by the resale company to sign their papers. Ten days!


----------



## Ashlotte

CaptainAmerica said:


> First contract: Thank goodness for this thread!!!
> 
> Second contract: This thread might be a bad influence on me.
> 
> Third contract: I'm afraid of flying, but this 400 point Aulani contract has a really great price per point and it's fully loaded!



This is literally me. Totally scared of flying (and all DVC are a plane away from me), but now pending on Aulani.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> First DVC offer! I am SO excited to finally have my own entry in this thread!
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29,478-203-AUL (Subsidized)-June- 70/21,203/22, 203/23- sent 3/21
> 
> Buyer pays $750 closing and reimburses for 2022 dues.
> 
> We have another timeshare that has allowed us to trade into DVC in the past. We stayed at BWV in 2009, SSR and OKW in 2014, and AUL in 2015. Those were all amazing stays and we got very lucky with those trades. It took 13 years to convince DH to buy in (we wanted to meet our other financial goals first). I've spent so much time researching DVC and comparing and contrasting to our existing timeshare (if I could blend elements of both, I would create the perfect timeshare product). I'm excited to have the power to book my own DVC stays and not rely on luck (as much). A little bummed about the Blue Card/White Card lack of perks, but not bummed enough to spend the extra $15,000.


Congratulations on finding this unicorn!  And 203 points is a prime number.  I love it!


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Good get.


$144- bravo!!


----------



## Ashlotte

CaptainAmerica said:


> 203 points!?  Some psychopath bought a 203 point contract?
> 
> I have so much anxiety just thinking about this.



Ha! I thought the same thing, but then went to look at the point chart and saw that it takes 406 points for a week in an ocean view, one-bedroom during Spring Break, the end of summer, or Thanksgiving. Makes sense, and I like that I could theoretically use every last point without any to bank forward or borrow. I know points shift around, but Hawaii travel times are pretty stable and based mostly on school break periods. They don't have all the festivals that make points shift at WDW.

I actually don't mind the 203, because I was looking for a 150-200 contract and it feels like an extra three points. Now if the contract was 197, on the other hand, that would make me batty.

Honestly, I was just looking for a subsidized account for less than $30k. I am delighted at this find! Now I'm crossing my fingers that Disney continues to pass on subsidized Aulani accounts....


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congratulations on finding this unicorn!  And 203 points is a prime number.  I love it!



Thank you! I'm so excited! I hope it goes through.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited! I hope it goes through.


it'll go through just fine. I too was looking for a 100-150 point subsidized contract.  I passed ROFR on a 260 pointer a couple of weeks ago at $125pp.  A bit more than I needed but this is DVC.  No such thing as too many points. And I doubt Disney will ever take back Aulani.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> it'll go through just fine. I too was looking for a 100-150 point subsidized contract.  I passed ROFR on a 260 pointer a couple of weeks ago at $125pp.  A bit more than I needed but this is DVC.  No such thing as too many points. And I doubt Disney will ever take back Aulani.



Where have all the Aulani bears gone?  Their hibernation has me still checking for a small AUL subsidized.


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> it'll go through just fine. I too was looking for a 100-150 point subsidized contract.  I passed ROFR on a 260 pointer a couple of weeks ago at $125pp.  A bit more than I needed but this is DVC.  No such thing as too many points. And I doubt Disney will ever take back Aulani.



Wow, that's an awesome find. Congratulations!


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> 203 points!?  Some psychopath bought a 203 point contract?
> 
> I have so much anxiety just thinking about this.


I just bought three VGF2 contracts, and had to stipulate that one of them be an off number, just to round up my point total, which was a little weird because of a 106 point contract I bought in the past.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> Hi guys!!! Addonitis is in full swing, so here we go again! I live for this roller coaster of emotions that come with DVC resale!! lol Good luck to everyone waiting!!


Good luck!


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21



Just received an email our contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR!! The impatient waiting begins!!


----------



## Squirrel29

Squirrel29--$120-$19200-160-AUL -MAR- 0/21,320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22

Was going to get RIV but once they announced Poly towers shifted to AUL and then will buy into the Poly towers in 2024.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22 

Back in the waiting game - paying more than I think I should, but still feeling burned after losing our SSR resale. This one has international sellers, too, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## hglenn

MommyMikeAmouseki said:


> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22
> 
> Back in the waiting game - paying more than I think I should, but still feeling burned after losing our SSR resale. This one has international sellers, too, so I'm hopeful!


If mine doesn't make it through ROFR I'm going to look for one from an Int'l seller, too! Good luck!!!


----------



## BeachClub2014

hglenn said:


> If mine doesn't make it through ROFR I'm going to look for one from an Int'l seller, too! Good luck!!!



If my most recent foray into the ROFR world doesn't end well then I am going to look for a used RV and just sleep in different parking lots across WDW on our vacations.


----------



## Jeremy Fleitz

Well we still have our Poly contract. We just heard our Boardwalk offer was taken:

pinballj---$145-$16336-100-BWV-Dec-55/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/23, taken 3/22


----------



## Chia1974

Just what do they have planned for BWV and BCV beside upcoming promotions? Even if they give you $30 off it's still a ton of money for a 19-year contract. Is there another expansion/conversion on the horizon? But they didn't ROFRed any VGF or PVB for the longest time before expansions.


----------



## wnielsen1

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congratulations on finding this unicorn!  And 203 points is a prime number.  I love it!


Sadly (and somewhat surprisingly) 203 is not a prime number.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Question... I know the seller gets paid either way when ROFR is exercised, but are there any significant changes to the process when that happens?  Is Disney, as a buyer, particularly fast or slow to close?


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> Question... I know the seller gets paid either way when ROFR is exercised, but are there any significant changes to the process when that happens?  Is Disney, as a buyer, particularly fast or slow to close?


I have only sold one and was taken back by Disney. They received my signed papers on Monday and money was in my account on Thursday.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

wnielsen1 said:


> Sadly (and somewhat surprisingly) 203 is not a prime number.


You’re right! I take it back. I wouldn’t buy this contract!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Just what do they have planned for BWV and BCV beside upcoming promotions? Even if they give you $30 off it's still a ton of money for a 19-year contract. Is there another expansion/conversion on the horizon? But they didn't ROFRed any VGF or PVB for the longest time before expansions.


They haveto be planning something over there with Boardwalk and Beach Club. I’m so curious.


----------



## dlam32

Apologies meant to reply but added on accident...


----------



## dlam32

HIRyeDVC said:


> They haveto be planning something over there with Boardwalk and Beach Club. I’m so curious.


I wonder if Disney is taking BWV and BCV so high because 1. The margins even at high ROFR prices are great with current direct prices, 2. There's about to be a direct incentive extravaganza for BWV or BCV, or 3. They're trying to drive people to Riviera direct because the spread between resell is close enough that direct Riviera prices with incentives starts looking way more attractive. Maybe it's all the above


----------



## hglenn

dlam32 said:


> I wonder if Disney is taking BWV and BCV so high because 1. The margins even at high ROFR prices are great with current direct prices, 2. There's about to be a direct incentive extravaganza for BWV or BCV, or 3. They're trying to drive people to Riviera direct because the spread between resell is close enough that direct Riviera prices with incentives starts looking way more attractive. Maybe it's all the above


I'll be honest - we have a very low ppp BWV contract in ROFR right now. We are looking to see what we're going to do if it gets taken and direct Riviera is a very strong contender right now. Unfortunately, by the time it gets out of ROFR, March will be over and the incentive will likely change.....


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> They haveto be planning something over there with Boardwalk and Beach Club. I’m so curious.


I want them to let BC expire, flip it to cash, and sell YC as a new property.


----------



## BeachClub2014

hglenn said:


> I'll be honest - we have a very low ppp BWV contract in ROFR right now. We are looking to see what we're going to do if it gets taken and direct Riviera is a very strong contender right now. Unfortunately, by the time it gets out of ROFR, March will be over and the incentive will likely change.....



We are in a similar scenario with an OKW contract awaiting a ROFR decision. I chatted with my guide yesterday and she suggested that I could always start the direct purchase process by the current incentive expiration date to secure the price break. That buys me 10-days to cancel if by some miracle my OKW contract clears ROFR.

I don't know if that meets your timeframes, but might be worth exploring with a guide.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dlam32 said:


> I wonder if Disney is taking BWV and BCV so high because 1. The margins even at high ROFR prices are great with current direct prices, 2. There's about to be a direct incentive extravaganza for BWV or BCV, or 3. They're trying to drive people to Riviera direct because the spread between resell is close enough that direct Riviera prices with incentives starts looking way more attractive. Maybe it's all the above


I agree. I just can’t see many people buying direct though, even with huge incentives for resorts that will expire in 19 years.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I want them to let BC expire, flip it to cash, and sell YC as a new property.


I wonder what the YC occupancy is like? If it’s low, it might be a possibility.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wonder what the YC occupancy is like? If it’s low, it might be a possibility.


I had suggested this before and someone mentioned that it does pretty good convention numbers, so it's probably unlikely.


----------



## dado4

CaptainAmerica said:


> I want them to let BC expire, flip it to cash, and sell YC as a new property.



Nuts to that! Now that I have a BC contract I want them to offer an extension on it! Besides, it never got a full fifty years to begin with. They need to throw 10 more years on it for free since it was only a 40 year contract from opening.


----------



## MFMont

Jeremy Fleitz said:


> Well we still have our Poly contract. We just heard our Boardwalk offer was taken:
> 
> pinballj---$145-$16336-100-BWV-Dec-55/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/23, taken 3/22



Surprised at this one as there was a recent contract passed at $145. I actually made an offer on my contract above at $145 wanting them to come back and counter so I could hit my target of $147. They accepted at $145 so I actually just told them to make it $147. Not so sure now that I won't suffer the same fate as you. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chia1974

The day is half gone and still crickets from Disney.  I’m sure there are tons of people waiting for ROFR are waiting for a decision on buying VGF2 because no one suspended it priced so attractive. Myself included.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22 
PASSED!!! YAHOO!!!
I knew it was likely but a little nervous with the PVB2 announcement.
DVC renters since 2009- but renters no more!


----------



## BeachClub2014

ProudMommyof2 said:


> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22
> PASSED!!! YAHOO!!!
> I knew it was likely but a little nervous with the PVB2 announcement.
> DVC renters since 2009- but renters no more!



Congratulations!


----------



## Hopfather28

ProudMommyof2 said:


> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22
> PASSED!!! YAHOO!!!
> I knew it was likely but a little nervous with the PVB2 announcement.
> DVC renters since 2009- but renters no more!


Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22
> View attachment 656544


My heart is pounding out of my chest right now


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> I agree. I just can’t see many people buying direct though, even with huge incentives for resorts that will expire in 19 years.



And, the numbers so far for BLT that had incentives was not what I consider exceptional.  

I do wonder if what they are trying to do is simply replenish their points to offer for cash stays and not for sale.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Chia1974 said:


> My heart is pounding out of my chest right now


So awesome! Gonna go International Seller when mine doesn't pass


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> My heart is pounding out of my chest right now


Oh my gosh! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

ProudMommyof2 said:


> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22
> PASSED!!! YAHOO!!!
> I knew it was likely but a little nervous with the PVB2 announcement.
> DVC renters since 2009- but renters no more!





Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22
> View attachment 656544


----------



## clarker99

clarker99---$124-$20482-150-BRV@WL-Oct-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/11


----------



## CaptainAmerica

clarker99 said:


> clarker99---$124-$20482-150-BRV@WL-Oct-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/11


Bang bang to you too!


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> clarker99---$124-$20482-150-BRV@WL-Oct-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/11


I feel pretty lucky given this was fully loaded and other 2042's are being bought up at higher prices.  It has gone amazingly smooth so far.  Just waiting for membership acct and then points.  We are 36 days and counting from offer to today so really can't complain.


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so excited for you!!!


And awesome Cammy from Mason is already working on the closing document


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> And the awesome Cammy from Mason is already working on the closing document


It's pretty funny to think that Cammy from Mason probably has the bank account information of half of the people in this thread.


----------



## MFMont

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22


Certainly happy for you but just a little Jelly. I was feeling confident about the $147pp, but now, not so much with the contract taken at $145pp.


----------



## bewithmickey

ProudMommyof2 said:


> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22
> PASSED!!! YAHOO!!!
> I knew it was likely but a little nervous with the PVB2 announcement.
> DVC renters since 2009- but renters no more!


Congratulations. I'm glad to see some good news.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22
> View attachment 656544


you mean international seller was the charm.  is there a way to even search for intl sellers or just pure luck? congratulations!!


----------



## bewithmickey

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22
> View attachment 656544


I am so totally jealous right now! Congrats!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> And, the numbers so far for BLT that had incentives was not what I consider exceptional.
> 
> I do wonder if what they are trying to do is simply replenish their points to offer for cash stays and not for sale.


i didn't realize they do this.  seems like an awful lot of work just to make a few bucks.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> i didn't realize they do this.  seems like an awful lot of work just to make a few bucks.



Normally, I don’t think this would be a thing…but they gave away a lot of their own points in the past two years to owners who had expired points during the closure and for international owners who couldn’t travel.

So, you do wonder if it is a way to increase holdings?  Just a theory.


----------



## Dkbldev

Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/22

Only took 50+ plus days but Mele Kalikimaka to me!!!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Dkbldev said:


> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/22
> 
> Only took 50+ plus days but Mele Kalikimaka to me!!!!!


----------



## gregskellington

Congrats new owners!


----------



## JZ_LBNY

JZ_LBNY---$140-$22902-150-BWV-Feb-139/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/3, taken 3/22


----------



## hglenn

JZ_LBNY said:


> JZ_LBNY---$140-$22902-150-BWV-Feb-139/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/3, taken 3/22


Bummer.... sorry.


----------



## Sandisw

Not a good day for BWV.


----------



## Chia1974

Ill


JZ_LBNY said:


> JZ_LBNY---$140-$22902-150-BWV-Feb-139/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/3, taken 3/22


I’ll keep my eye out for an international seller for you.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Chia1974 said:


> Ill
> 
> I’ll keep my eye out for an international seller for you.


Thank you! is there any good way of finding them?


----------



## Chia1974

JZ_LBNY said:


> Thank you! is there any good way of finding them?


Some brokers do list them but if I see a contract I like, I would just ask.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> you mean international seller was the charm.  is there a way to even search for intl sellers or just pure luck? congratulations!!


A broker sent emails out with international specific.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

So what's harder to endure? Waiting for ROFR or waiting after ROFR?  I find the latter more difficult.


----------



## snowy82

Chia1974 said:


> My heart is pounding out of my chest right now


what great news!!!! congratulations!!


----------



## snowy82

HIRyeDVC said:


> So what's harder to endure? Waiting for ROFR or waiting after ROFR?  I find the latter more difficult.


we passed ROFR a week ago today and still waiting for sellers to send back the closing docs. we are new members so we are super anxious about getting our account set up!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22


----------



## bewithmickey

snowy82 said:


> we passed ROFR a week ago today and still waiting for sellers to send back the closing docs. we are new members so we are super anxious about getting our account set up!!


I still think the BEFORE ROFR is much more agonizing. But I hope your sellers get it together. Lol


----------



## keirabella2012

wnielsen1 said:


> Sadly (and somewhat surprisingly) 203 is not a prime number.


7 x 29   I had to actually do the math on that one!!!


----------



## keirabella2012

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22


Awesome contract!! Congrats.


----------



## keirabella2012

snowy82 said:


> we passed ROFR a week ago today and still waiting for sellers to send back the closing docs. we are new members so we are super anxious about getting our account set up!!


I feel your pain. Ours passed over 3 weeks ago and still waiting. Hopefully this week.


----------



## snowy82

keirabella2012 said:


> I feel your pain. Ours passed over 3 weeks ago and still waiting. Hopefully this week.


Don’t these people want to get paid?!?!?


----------



## snowy82

bewithmickey said:


> I still think the BEFORE ROFR is much more agonizing. But I hope your sellers get it together. Lol


Oh 150% agreed!! But it’s not like we know what to expect next. I imagine we’ll have a member dashboard or something? We are hoping to take a trip in October so we’re anxious to get our points and look for availability


----------



## Ashlotte

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22



Wow! That is a score. Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## Ashlotte

keirabella2012 said:


> I feel your pain. Ours passed over 3 weeks ago and still waiting. Hopefully this week.



Is there a due date, or can they drag it out indefinitely?


----------



## Chia1974

My closing document already arrived. I probably don’t need to rush since sellers are from the UK. They need a little more time to get stuff notarized. Hopefully soon. Really don’t need 2022 points, maybe rent them out.


----------



## Sandisw

Ashlotte said:


> Is there a due date, or can they drag it out indefinitely?



Sellers can take up to the closing date in the contract to return the documents.

If that date passes, the buyer can cancel the sale and get their deposit back but until then, must wait it out.


----------



## dado4

HIRyeDVC said:


> So what's harder to endure? Waiting for ROFR or waiting after ROFR?  I find the latter more difficult.


Same, waiting for the contract and then points to load is killer.


----------



## zachatak

zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18


----------



## Ruttangel

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22


Great price, I honestly think DVC wouldn’t even ROFR on a $10 contract at AUL, they are just not interested in topping up their points


----------



## JoeDisney247365

HIRyeDVC said:


> So what's harder to endure? Waiting for ROFR or waiting after ROFR?  I find the latter more difficult.


The wait on ROFR is pure anxiety to me.  The wait after ROFR is more impatience and anticipation than anything.  I'll take the latter (although neither is fun haha)


----------



## Pwalk8787

Oh man, getting excited on my PVB contract. Seeing these ones submitted a day or two before mine being approved made my day


----------



## dado4

Ruttangel said:


> Great price, I honestly think DVC wouldn’t even ROFR on a $10 contract at AUL, they are just not interested in topping up their points


Ok someone needs to sell me their Aulani contract for $10 so we can test this theory out!


----------



## Ruttangel

dado4 said:


> Ok someone needs to sell me their Aulani contract for $10 so we can test this theory out!


It would be the first AUL taken in its 10 year life!!


----------



## Jgc014

keirabella2012 said:


> I feel your pain. Ours passed over 3 weeks ago and still waiting. Hopefully this week.



Ugh 3 weeks?! Hope you see some movement soon.

I am at one week and already done with the wait. The contract also has points expiring shortly that I am hoping to rent, which definitely doesn’t help with my lacking patience!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

snowy82 said:


> we passed ROFR a week ago today and still waiting for sellers to send back the closing docs. we are new members so we are super anxious about getting our account set up!!



And once you finally close the transaction, you get to wait again for Disney to load the points!


----------



## keirabella2012

Ashlotte said:


> Is there a due date, or can they drag it out indefinitely?


They had until 4/4/22 but it's annoying since it passed in February. I just found out paperwork was finally received today.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I just received a note that we're still waiting on Disney for a response. I'm at 17 days; so I wasn't expecting anything until Friday at the earliest and next week is most likely.


----------



## Ginamarie

Ruttangel said:


> Great price, I honestly think DVC wouldn’t even ROFR on a $10 contract at AUL, they are just not interested in topping up their points


Yeah this is why I’m surprised that Aulani points have jumped so much in price recently. With the ROFR bar set so low, people could probably get better deals on these contracts!


----------



## harmon54

zachatak said:


> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18


Oh I saw this one and almost put in a bid since I have a March use year!  Good luck!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22


That's what I'm talking about! Way to go!


----------



## pangyal

Yeesh! Spend some warm sunny days at WDW and come back to a BWV bloodbath...sorry, guys!

This is now updated...and...a note from our sponsor > PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE use the tool on Page 1 (I know that most of you do, but for the newly minted ROFR Thread posse, I feel this is worth repeating). It takes me up to three hours to update this thread every week and I simply can't comb through the DIY strings to find the errors and get them formatted correctly. Sorry to sound like a meanie. Here's hoping for a Taken Column-free week next week!


----------



## mrsap

pangyal said:


> Yeesh! Spend some warm sunny days at WDW and come back to a BWV bloodbath...sorry, guys!
> 
> This is now updated...and...a note from our sponsor > PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE use the tool on Page 1 (I know that most of you do, but for the newly minted ROFR Thread posse, I feel this is worth repeating). It takes me up to three hours to update this thread every week and I simply can't comb through the DIY strings to find the errors and get them formatted correctly. Sorry to sound like a meanie. Here's hoping for a Taken Column-free week next week!



Hey girl!! Hope you had a great trip!!


----------



## KVacc

HIRyeDVC said:


> So what's harder to endure? Waiting for ROFR or waiting after ROFR?  I find the latter more difficult.


We passed ROFR 1/25 after 30+ days...its now 3/22 and we still dont have our account info....the whole process has been super long. Hoping its any day now but then we have to wait for points to be loaded!


----------



## CDKG

CDKG---$149-$24,181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22



I thought this was the one! It’s back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KVacc said:


> We passed ROFR 1/25 after 30+ days...its now 3/22 and we still dont have our account info....the whole process has been super long. Hoping its any day now but then we have to wait for points to be loaded!


I feel you.  My two previous resale contracts took 90+ days from the offer accepted date to points showing in the account.  To the contrary, it doesn't get easier the more you do it.


----------



## NeoChaos

CDKG said:


> CDKG---$149-$24,181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was the one! It’s back to the drawing board for me.


Wow. I was actively negotiating another contract. This may need to change my approach.


----------



## Chia1974

CDKG said:


> CDKG---$149-$24,181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was the one! It’s back to the drawing board for me.


I’m so sorry  I finally got one on my 3rd try.


----------



## MFMont

CDKG said:


> CDKG---$149-$24,181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was the one! It’s back to the drawing board for me.


That is a shocker. Looks like i am going to be 2 for 2 at $147


----------



## mattpeto

CDKG said:


> CDKG---$149-$24,181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was the one! It’s back to the drawing board for me.



Wow so sorry.  Disney gobbling up Boardwalk.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

ProudMommyof2 said:


> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22
> PASSED!!! YAHOO!!!
> I knew it was likely but a little nervous with the PVB2 announcement.
> DVC renters since 2009- but renters no more!


Congratulations!


----------



## christophles

pangyal said:


> christophles---$155-$33034-200-PVB-Aug-0/21, 163/22, 247/23-seller pay MF22 used- sent 3/15


I rescinded my offer on 3/16 as I did not want that large of a committment hanging over my head for the foreseeable future. I'm still looking to add on, but around 100 points. Price per point over the life of the contract plays a big factor in my decision making.


----------



## Kim5726

kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/22 

Obviously no surprised but excited for more Aulani points so I can book a trip in November!


----------



## JGINPL

Kim5726 said:


> kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/22
> 
> Obviously no surprised but excited for more Aulani points so I can book a trip in November!


I'm on the hunt for a good Aulani contract but only want a 25-50 point contract.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11 

ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16 


New to DVC and clearly don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Chia1974

Direct price increase to $200 for SSR, OKW and AKV TOMORROW???


----------



## 808blessing

Chia1974 said:


> Direct price increase to $200 for SSR, OKW and AKV TOMORROW???


whoa!!!! let's go dvc! yikes!


----------



## snowy82

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16
> 
> 
> New to DVC and clearly don't know what I'm doing.


welcome and good luck! i'm new too - this board has been invaluable though!! keep us posted on what's happening!


----------



## hobbes42

Chia1974 said:


> Direct price increase to $200 for SSR, OKW and AKV TOMORROW???



Ouch.  Is that the end of sub-$200/pt resorts?  DVC is getting expensive.


----------



## JGINPL

Chia1974 said:


> Direct price increase to $200 for SSR, OKW and AKV TOMORROW???


Did you get an email of this?  I'm trying to find online.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> Direct price increase to $200 for SSR, OKW and AKV TOMORROW???


seriously?  well now i am kicking myself for not adding on to my march use year when I could have gotten 2021 points....


----------



## Chia1974

JGINPL said:


> Did you get an email of this?  I'm trying to find online.


Facebook DVC fan


----------



## Jgc014

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16
> 
> 
> New to DVC and clearly don't know what I'm doing.



would these be your only contracts? If so, I may recommend sticking to one use year as it should make it easier to manage and combine points as needed.


----------



## mrsap

Chia1974 said:


> Facebook DVC fan



Is this linked to some sort of news source or are they assuming or did an agent tell them? Give us the details!!


----------



## Paul 55555

Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20


----------



## Chia1974

mrsap said:


> Is this linked to some sort of news source or are they assuming or did an agent tell them? Give us the details!! lol


My guide just confirmed it. $200


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> My guide just confirmed it. $200


Any incentives?


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> Any incentives?


Probably nothing till March 31.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> Direct price increase to $200 for SSR, OKW and AKV TOMORROW???


Give me that sweet sweet Bay Lake Tower incentive on OKW.


----------



## pianomanzano

What do you think it'll push the resale values of SSR, OKW, and AKV? ~150?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

pianomanzano said:


> What do you think it'll push the resale values of SSR, OKW, and AKV? ~150?


I'm going to get ROFRed at $120 so hard.  I wouldn't be surprised if Disney just emails my broker and says "lol no."

I'm currently buying SSR at 120 and then looking to sell both SSR and AKV.  If somehow my purchase gets through, I could make out really well...


----------



## mrsap

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm going to get ROFRed at $120 so hard.  I wouldn't be surprised if Disney just emails my broker and says "lol no."
> 
> I'm currently buying SSR at 120 and then looking to sell both SSR and AKV.  If somehow my purchase gets through, I could make out really well...



I just called my DH and told him… the first thing he said was “I wish we just offered what they were asking now!!” Wish we knew.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> My guide just confirmed it. $200


So VGF is a better deal and I don't feel bad about using it for SAP.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

LadybugsMum said:


> So VGF is a better deal and I don't feel bad about using it for SAP.


I'm afraid that my temptation to buy a fat AUL contract is going to hit a fever pitch.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm afraid that my temptation to buy a fat AUL contract is going to hit a fever pitch.


I have been thinking the same thing! Trying to figure out how many years it would take for the annual dues to meet up with the savings on the contract....  In my scenario, it's 18 years assuming an annual 3.5% increase on dues....


----------



## Lucky Wall-E

Sandisw said:


> IMO, trying to find a pattern is useless.  The only thing we know for sure is that if you are paying more than what seems to be the floor for ROFR your chances are higher than if you are below.
> 
> My buyer is paying $120/point for SSR. . That is below what is being taken so I think they have a higher chance of losing it…but who knows as sometimes things pass.
> 
> So, as long as you are comfortable with the resale buying process, and willing to wait it out if things get taken, go for what you want to pay and hope for the best!


How do I find out what the floor is for ROFR?  I will consult what others are offering on the boards of this website.  Also, I look at resale websites as to what their average is for the resale contracts they sell from month to month.  However, those average still don't tell me what the floor is.  So often I am guessing.  This last contract the agent said it was priced right and that Disney was not taking back very many Bay Lakes, so it would probably be fine.  She did not tell me what the floor was.  So how do I find that out?  I am willing to offer above the floor, I just need to try to figure out what that is.  Any inside to this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> I have been thinking the same thing! Trying to figure out how many years it would take for the annual dues to meet up with the savings on the contract....  In my scenario, it's 18 years assuming an annual 3.5% increase on dues....


My problem is that I know if I owned at Aulani, I'd want to _go_ to Aulani much more often than is prudent.  I'm less worried about dues and more worried about blowing a $10,000 hole in my family's annual airfare budget.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lucky Wall-E said:


> How do I find out what the floor is for ROFR?  I will consult what others are offering on the boards of this website.  Also, I look at resale websites as to what their average is for the resale contracts they sell from month to month.  However, those average still don't tell me what the floor is.  So often I am guessing.  This last contract the agent said it was priced right and that Disney was not taking back very many Bay Lakes, so it would probably be fine.  She did not tell me what the floor was.  So how do I find that out?  I am willing to offer above the floor, I just need to try to figure out what that is.  Any inside to this would be very much appreciated.


Go to the first page of this thread.  Look at the lowest dollar amount of contracts that passed and the highest dollar amount of contracts that got taken.  The risky zone is somewhere in that range.


----------



## LadybugsMum

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm afraid that my temptation to buy a fat AUL contract is going to hit a fever pitch.


I'm tempted to buy AUL, but I really prefer having a WDW resort as a home base. That way if I can't switch out at 7 months, I still have a WDW resort for my stay.


----------



## LuckyEmblem

LuckyEmblem said:


> LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1
> 
> My first ever contract . I already want to buy some VGF2 once my member number comes through  but doubting I get anything until April (assuming it passes).


LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23

 I have a question maybe someone here can answer..I will be a new DVC member sometime after this closes (which as I understand could take a while). Let's say I put an offer on another resale contract and it were accepted..what are the logistics of making sure the new contract gets put on my existing DVC membership? Would it be possible?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

LuckyEmblem said:


> LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> I have a question maybe someone here can answer..I will be a new DVC member sometime after this closes (which as I understand could take a while). Let's say I put an offer on another resale contract and it were accepted..what are the logistics of making sure the new contract gets put on my existing DVC membership? Would it be possible?


Rule #1: Make sure your deed is titled _exactly_ the same way.  "Husband and Wife as tenants in the entirety" is legally something different than "Husband and Wife as joint tenants with right of survivorship."  If you're a sole owner then this isn't much of a problem.

Rule #2:  You would need to have the same Use Year.  If you have the same Use Year, you will have a single membership but still two contracts.

If you buy a contract with a different Use Year, you will have a second membership number.  You will still be able to log in to the member website using the same email address, and you'll see everything on a single dashboard.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Chia1974 said:


> Probably nothing till March 31.


Who is your guide?  I've heard nothing of this yet.  We're putting some feelers out there to see if we can find any more details.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Jgc014 said:


> would these be your only contracts? If so, I may recommend sticking to one use year as it should make it easier to manage and combine points as needed.


Yes first ever. I'm hoping one goes through and then I will use that use year going forward.  I'm learning.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sjdrr1313

pkrieger2287 said:


> Who is your guide?  I've heard nothing of this yet.  We're putting some feelers out there to see if we can find any more details.


I just reached out to my guy (Jason Conolly) and he's out of office till the 27th so no help there....


----------



## mrsap

sjdrr1313 said:


> I just reached out to my guy (Jason Conolly) and he's out of office till the 27th so no help there....





pkrieger2287 said:


> Who is your guide?  I've heard nothing of this yet.  We're putting some feelers out there to see if we can find any more details.



I also could not find any information online, so I emailed my guide as well. I will let you guys know if I get a reply.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> My problem is that I know if I owned at Aulani, I'd want to _go_ to Aulani much more often than is prudent.  I'm less worried about dues and more worried about blowing a $10,000 hole in my family's annual airfare budget.


welcome to my world, but going the other way


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> welcome to my world, but going the other way


TFW your Pualani Elite benefits expire...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm tempted to buy AUL, but I really prefer having a WDW resort as a home base. That way if I can't switch out at 7 months, I still have a WDW resort for my stay.


it doesn't hurt to have a small contract at AUL if you can stomach the dues.  AUL points chart is brutal and you'll likely only be able to book higher category rooms at 7 months.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> TFW your Pualani Elite benefits expire...


meh. Pualani benefits are worthless.  I've had it for 10 years.  I've never been upgraded to first class, only premium economy a couple of times


----------



## sjdrr1313

mrsap said:


> I also could not find any information online, so I emailed my guide as well. I will let you guys know if I get a reply.


Someone in the DVC fans group said they emailed their guide wanted to add on today before the price went up and the guide told them to wait until tomorrow... He asked again and the guide would only say "I'll call you tomorrow...." Ugh, the suspense is killing me now lol


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> meh. Pualani benefits are worthless.  I've had it for 10 years.  I've never been upgraded to first class, only premium economy a couple of times


I've got three kids and my wife doesn't pack light, I save a couple hundred bucks on bag fees.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

sjdrr1313 said:


> Someone in the DVC fans group said they emailed their guide wanted to add on today before the price went up and the guide told them to wait until tomorrow... He asked again and the guide would only say "I'll call you tomorrow...." Ugh, the suspense is killing me now lol


----------



## wnielsen1

sjdrr1313 said:


> Someone in the DVC fans group said they emailed their guide wanted to add on today before the price went up and the guide told them to wait until tomorrow... He asked again and the guide would only say "I'll call you tomorrow...." Ugh, the suspense is killing me now lol


The guide wouldn't push them off to make it more expensive tomorrow, so what is really going on here?


----------



## mousehouse23

This news of an incipient price hike led me and my husband to just call and purchase 150 SSR points from Disney. We knew they were scooping up a lot of SSR resales and were hoping for some incentives later in the year, but this moved our hand. 

Our guide did *not* say that there would be a price increase forthcoming, fwiw. She said she had "no news" with regards to any price changes. I guess we could dawdle over signing our papers and see what transpires in the next few days...


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've got three kids and my wife doesn't pack light, I save a couple hundred bucks on bag fees.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've got three kids and my wife doesn't pack light, I save a couple hundred bucks on bag fees.


good point about the bags.  definitely can add up.  You can always use the $200 airline credit for AMEX PLAT?  I always end up buying a whole bunch of HA earphones, blankets, taro chips, and sunblock.  Wanna buy some?


----------



## wnielsen1

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 656825


I just find it humorous that your email subject to your guide was Addonitis question


----------



## Jgc014

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Yes first ever. I'm hoping one goes through and then I will use that use year going forward.  I'm learning.  Thanks for the advice.



They are both great spots!! Just wanted to be sure you knew how different use years would work as I definitely didn’t originally.

Your Poly will definitely go through, and I think you have a got shot with Boardwalk as well, but not a lock as Disney is buying back a lot of BW currently. That being said, Disney historically has been much less likely to buy back smaller contracts, so I think both could go through.


----------



## hglenn

mousehouse23 said:


> This news of an incipient price hike led me and my husband to just call and purchase 150 SSR points from Disney. We knew they were scooping up a lot of SSR resales and were hoping for some incentives later in the year, but this moved our hand.
> 
> Our guide did *not* say that there would be a price increase forthcoming, fwiw. She said she had "no news" with regards to any price changes. I guess we could dawdle over signing our papers and see what transpires in the next few days...


Are the direct prices advertised somewhere? I can only see Riviera and Aulani...


----------



## Chia1974

wnielsen1 said:


> I just find it humorous that your email subject to your guide was Addonitis question


That is totally normal right?
We just kept it since beginning.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> good point about the bags.  definitely can add up.  You can always use the $200 airline credit for AMEX PLAT?  I always end up buying a whole bunch of HA earphones, blankets, taro chips, and sunblock.  Wanna buy some?


I can't get any value out of those ultra premium credit cards.  I made the Sapphire Reserve work for awhile but I dropped down to a stack of zero-AF cards, plus Blue Cash Preferred, Southwest Priority, and JetBlue Plus.


----------



## wnielsen1

mousehouse23 said:


> This news of an incipient price hike led me and my husband to just call and purchase 150 SSR points from Disney. We knew they were scooping up a lot of SSR resales and were hoping for some incentives later in the year, but this moved our hand.
> 
> Our guide did *not* say that there would be a price increase forthcoming, fwiw. She said she had "no news" with regards to any price changes. I guess we could dawdle over signing our papers and see what transpires in the next few days...


Yep, and you've got 10 days even if you signed today.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 656825


soooo, if someone wanted to add on.... would he recommend they do it today? I guess you could do it today and cancel tomorrow if there's a better offer with incentives...


----------



## Chia1974

I emailed my guide your question and it’s asking for a friend.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I can't get any value out of those ultra premium credit cards.  I made the Sapphire Reserve work for awhile but I dropped down to a stack of zero-AF cards, plus Blue Cash Preferred, Southwest Priority, and JetBlue Plus.


I'm with ya. The only premium card I have left is the PLAT and I'm inching towards cancelling it.  Status and airport lounges are an illusion.  Cash back is king.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'm with ya. The only premium card I have left is the PLAT and I'm inching towards cancelling it.  Status and airport lounges are an illusion.  Cash back is king.


I’m not sure Chase sapphire reserve is worth it for $550! I’m looking to buy direct VGF2 with a card but I just don’t see good value after paying the fee.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Still a little gray area on the specific details but I've got pretty good confirmation this is happening...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506684158596243457


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> I can't get any value out of those ultra premium credit cards.  I made the Sapphire Reserve work for awhile but I dropped down to a stack of zero-AF cards, plus Blue Cash Preferred, Southwest Priority, and JetBlue Plus.



Added the Southwest card this past November shortly after we joined DVC for the 100k points offer (that count towards a companion pass) since we got a loaded SSR resale contract and added on at RIV and got 2020 points banked for our Dec UY for a whopping 800+ points to use this year (also got sorcerers passes for my wife and I anticipating a lot of trips). Then a week later we found out my wife is pregnant, throwing a curve ball in all of our travel plans for the next 18 months and effectively devaluing our companion pass. Not complaining at all though, happy to have another one on the way! #girldad


----------



## limace

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Yes first ever. I'm hoping one goes through and then I will use that use year going forward.  I'm learning.  Thanks for the advice.


If they both pass it’s going to be a pain in the butt. I’d rescind one if I was in your shoes-or both-then research til your eyes bleed.


----------



## Jgc014

Chia1974 said:


> I’m not sure Chase sapphire reserve is worth it for $550! I’m looking to buy direct VGF2 with a card but I just don’t see good value after paying the fee.



You do get a $300 travel credit, so I see the fee more as $250 a year as we easily use the $300. We have and have liked over the years, but with the annual fee increase (I think it used to be $400 or $450), we are thinking about downgrading or getting rid of it. My husband doesn’t like change though, so who knows - it does have some decent perks as well..


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I’m not sure Chase sapphire reserve is worth it for $550! I’m looking to buy direct VGF2 with a card but I just don’t see good value after paying the fee.


definitely not. I prefer the Chase Ink business preferred.  Better welcome bonus and only a $95 AF.


----------



## Sandisw

Lucky Wall-E said:


> How do I find out what the floor is for ROFR?  I will consult what others are offering on the boards of this website.  Also, I look at resale websites as to what their average is for the resale contracts they sell from month to month.  However, those average still don't tell me what the floor is.  So often I am guessing.  This last contract the agent said it was priced right and that Disney was not taking back very many Bay Lakes, so it would probably be fine.  She did not tell me what the floor was.  So how do I find that out?  I am willing to offer above the floor, I just need to try to figure out what that is.  Any inside to this would be very much appreciated.



There is no actual number.   It is a general idea based on the information posted here and from reports that DVC Resale market puts out that give you an idea.  For example, we know that people seem to be losing the SSR game under $125 more often than not.

For me, that would be the floor I would use for the over/under game.  My buyers offered me $120 a point. Since that is below that, I think they have a higher chance of losing it than had they offered me asking price of $125 or even had I been asking $130 and they were paying that.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> definitely not. I prefer the Chase Ink business preferred.  Better welcome bonus and only a $95 AF.


I preferred not to apply for another credit card if the incentives are not worth awhile. Probably just use Chase Disney premier and get 6 month no interest and 2% back to pay dues. I prefer cash back better than rewards.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

limace said:


> If they both pass it’s going to be a pain in the butt. I’d rescind one if I was in your shoes-or both-then research til your eyes bleed.


Thank you for the thoughtful reply.  What makes is such a pain in the butt? I do still have a couple of days.


----------



## BamaGuy44

wnielsen1 said:


> The guide wouldn't push them off to make it more expensive tomorrow, so what is really going on here?



I'm guessing maybe there will be incentives to push it below the current 186, at least for a couple of weeks. That's the only reason I can think for the guide to want them to wait. If he made them wait and they had to pay more they would hunt him down lol


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm going to get ROFRed at $120 so hard.  I wouldn't be surprised if Disney just emails my broker and says "lol no."
> 
> I'm currently buying SSR at 120 and then looking to sell both SSR and AKV.  If somehow my purchase gets through, I could make out really well...



Pretty sure this will mean my buyers will lose my contract at $120 as well.


----------



## sjdrr1313

BamaGuy44 said:


> I'm guessing maybe there will be incentives to push it below the current 186, at least for a couple of weeks. That's the only reason I can think for the guide to want them to wait. If he made them wait and they had to pay more they would hunt him down lol


Well we have been talking about a possible fire sale with SSR with the way they've been buying back with ROFR... but I didn't expect a price hike plus a discount... Although I guess we see that every day in retail- hike up the price first so the sale seems better


----------



## BamaGuy44

sjdrr1313 said:


> Well we have been talking about a possible fire sale with SSR with the way they've been buying back with ROFR... but I didn't expect a price hike plus a discount... Although I guess we see that every day in retail- hike up the price first so the sale seems better


Yeah they're playing the long game with price hikes. They don't mind offering a short term deal to make the hike go down a bit easier. They'll make it up pretty quick


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> Well we have been talking about a possible fire sale with SSR with the way they've been buying back with ROFR... but I didn't expect a price hike plus a discount... Although I guess we see that every day in retail- hike up the price first so the sale seems better


Even with sale, it will be less value than VGF2 and RIV for lesser years.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> Even with sale, it will be less value than VGF2 and RIV for lesser years.


If you offered me a 200 point contract 100% for free, I'd rather have AKV/SSR/OKW than VGF2 or RIV.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

I guess they're continuing to pretty up SSR for the upcoming promotions.  Now I understand better why they take back so many SSRs.  Easy money!

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/saratog...a-springs-main-pool-refurb-scheduled-for-2023


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I guess they're continuing to pretty up SSR for the upcoming promotions.  Now I understand better why they take back so many SSRs.  Easy money!
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/saratog...a-springs-main-pool-refurb-scheduled-for-2023


I thought the pool refurb schedule was pretty much on autopilot ever X years?


----------



## MFMont

Jgc014 said:


> You do get a $300 travel credit, so I see the fee more as $250 a year as we easily use the $300. We have and have liked over the years, but with the annual fee increase (I think it used to be $400 or $450), we are thinking about downgrading or getting rid of it. My husband doesn’t like change though, so who knows - it does have some decent perks as well..


It was $400 when it launched and came with 100,000 points or the equivalent of $1500. I also received a one time credit for TSA precheck.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> If you offered me a 200 point contract 100% for free, I'd rather have AKV/SSR/OKW than VGF2 or RIV.


SAP


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> soooo, if someone wanted to add on.... would he recommend they do it today? I guess you could do it today and cancel tomorrow if there's a better offer with incentives...


He answered no current promotions. I’m asking him if there’s any tomorrow


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> SAP


Maybe VGF, but RIV MFs are AKV-tier.


----------



## Chia1974




----------



## limace

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful reply.  What makes is such a pain in the butt? I do still have a couple of days.


They are each treated as separate memberships, so you can’t combine them both, for instance, at 7 months to use all the points at one resort-you can either book two days with one membership and two with the other, for instance, or transfer points from one account to another-but you can only do that once a year. 

So, as an example, I have a very small-25 point AKV-contract. If I want to book something that cost, say, 80 points at Poly I could use some of my VGC points with the AKV points at 7 months in one seamless pool  because they are the same unit (I’d be crazy to use VGC points anywhere other than VGC but that’s a whole other issue). If my contracts were a different use year, I could book my days using AKV points-hoping they were out exactly right-and then go into my other account and book with VGC. 

Let’s say I’m booking a room that costs 25 points a night. With borrowing restrictions  right now, I can book 2 nights with my AKV points and then would have to book the third with VGC-even though I still have  13 AKV points-I can’t book half a day with them in the scenario of two use years. I could transfer some VGC points to my AKV account which would make this trip more smooth to book-but if I cancel the trip I can’t transfer them back.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

limace said:


> They are each treated as separate memberships, so you can’t combine them both, for instance, at 7 months to use all the points at one resort-you can either book two days with one membership and two with the other, for instance, or transfer points from one account to another-but you can only do that once a year.
> 
> So, as an example, I have a very small-25 point AKV-contract. If I want to book something that cost, say, 80 points at Poly I could use some of my VGC points with the AKV points at 7 months in one seamless pool  because they are the same unit (I’d be crazy to use VGC points anywhere other than VGC but that’s a whole other issue). If my contracts were a different use year, I could book my days using AKV points-hoping they were out exactly right-and then go into my other account and book with VGC.
> 
> Let’s say I’m booking a room that costs 25 points a night. With borrowing restrictions  right now, I can book 2 nights with my AKV points and then would have to book the third with VGC-even though I still have  13 AKV points-I can’t book half a day with them in the scenario of two use years. I could transfer some VGC points to my AKV account which would make this trip more smooth to book-but if I cancel the trip I can’t transfer them back.


But there's a downside to a single Use Year as well.  If your UY is September, for example, and you're planning a trip for August, you have to book outside of your banking window.  If you had a separate contract with a March UY, you could use that one to book the August trip and you'd be able to bank if something come up where you had to cancel.


----------



## MFMont

HIRyeDVC said:


> I guess they're continuing to pretty up SSR for the upcoming promotions.  Now I understand better why they take back so many SSRs.  Easy money!
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/saratog...a-springs-main-pool-refurb-scheduled-for-2023



What is the guess for the BWV takes? it looks as though its moving higher by the week. I thought I would be good at $147pp but a $149pp was taken yesterday. Same amount of points (150). It is making me consider other options however none of those would be direct. If I do PVB, I will need more $ per point and roughly 40% more points to even things out. While I love PVB, I like BWV more. Shocking though to have to drop $24,000 or so on a 20 year contract. While PVB will certainly be a bigger purchase, it would still have some value when I will likely be done with it. Sheesh. Way more complicated than when I bought during the giant fire sale that was early 2011.


----------



## limace

Fair point. If you pretty regularly travel the same times-pick a use year right before your travel dates. Some folks are likely to go at any time so it’s a different calculus for them. 

PP, I wasn’t being snarky when I advised you to research until your eyes bleed. All timeshare systems are complicated-DVC probably simpler than many, but still comes with a significant learning curve. Mistakes can be very expensive or frustrating-or both. I really advise studying until you understand things like use year really well before committing the money.


----------



## mattpeto

pkrieger2287 said:


> Still a little gray area on the specific details but I've got pretty good confirmation this is happening...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506684158596243457



Cool stick a skyliner station at Jambo please (to AK).

_just kidding - kind of._


----------



## hglenn

MFMont said:


> What is the guess for the BWV takes? it looks as though its moving higher by the week. I thought I would be good at $147pp but a $149pp was taken yesterday. Same amount of points ($150). It is making me consider other options however none of those would be direct. If I do PVB, I will need more $ per point and roughly 40% more points to even things out. While I love PVB, I like BWV more. Shocking though to have to drop $24,000 or so on a 20 year contract. While PVB will certainly be a bigger purchase, it would still have some value when I will likely be done with it. Sheesh. Way more complicated than when I bought during the giant fire sale that was early 2011.


I'm wondering the same. I've got a super low offer in for BWV right now. My only hope is that by the time they get to mine they are moved on to obsessing about something else! LOL I, too, and trying to figure out my next move if I get ROFR'd. SSR was our backup but now not so sure....


----------



## MFMont

hglenn said:


> I'm wondering the same. I've got a super low offer in for BWV right now. My only hope is that by the time they get to mine they are moved on to obsessing about something else! LOL I, too, and trying to figure out my next move if I get ROFR'd. SSR was our backup but now not so sure....


Good luck for you. I had a $140pp that went to ROFR on 3/3 and it was scarfed up 2 weeks later. Maybe they are reading this thread and don't like us. Easy enough to match us up to our contracts LOL..... Quick, where is my tin foil hat LOL


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 656852


well now I am thoroughly confused. I emailed a different guide since mine is out of town. I'll keep you guys posted on the response


----------



## hglenn

MFMont said:


> Good luck for you. I had a $140pp that went to ROFR on 3/3 and it was scarfed up 2 weeks later. Maybe they are reading this thread and don't like us. Easy enough to match us up to our contracts LOL..... Quick, where is my tin foil hat LOL


Yea, I'm just hoping they'll see what a good deal it is and rip the bandaid off quick...  and not make me wait 4 weeks!  Or, just ignore it and let it slide!


----------



## smmora

LuckyEmblem said:


> LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> I have a question maybe someone here can answer..I will be a new DVC member sometime after this closes (which as I understand could take a while). Let's say I put an offer on another resale contract and it were accepted..what are the logistics of making sure the new contract gets put on my existing DVC membership? Would it be possible?



AS soon as my first membership closed, I emailed my membership number to the Resale and Title companies, when the second membership was added it changed my dashboard so I have a dropdown to select now


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MFMont said:


> What is the guess for the BWV takes? it looks as though its moving higher by the week. I thought I would be good at $147pp but a $149pp was taken yesterday. Same amount of points (150). It is making me consider other options however none of those would be direct. If I do PVB, I will need more $ per point and roughly 40% more points to even things out. While I love PVB, I like BWV more. Shocking though to have to drop $24,000 or so on a 20 year contract. While PVB will certainly be a bigger purchase, it would still have some value when I will likely be done with it. Sheesh. Way more complicated than when I bought during the giant fire sale that was early 2011.


It's anyone's guess at this point.  The same with BCV.  Extensions? YC conversion? Firesale? Just trying to make extra cash? Whatever it is, there's no way I'm paying that much for a 2042 property.  I mean, BCV is nice, but to pay $170s for BCV with 19 years left is mind blowing.  But then again, so is paying $300pp for VGC.  When it comes to DVC, value is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## sjdrr1313

BamaGuy44 said:


> I'm guessing maybe there will be incentives to push it below the current 186, at least for a couple of weeks. That's the only reason I can think for the guide to want them to wait. If he made them wait and they had to pay more they would hunt him down lol


OK I messaged a different guide because mine is out of the office...He left me a voicemail and basically said they can't discuss details but the fact that I have been messaging with my guide regarding a possible add on recently and that I tried to reach him today will "help" and that they would try to take care of me and just talk to my guide when he gets back into the office. He also recommended that I call my guide and leave him a message as well because that will also "help." That to me sounds like the prices are going up but since my guide was out of the office today they'd maybe do something to help me out if I missed today's lower price? That doesn't sound like better pricing tomorrow...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> It's anyone's guess at this point.  The same with BCV.  Extensions? YC conversion? Firesale? Just trying to make extra cash? Whatever it is, there's no way I'm paying that much for a 2042 property.  I mean, BCV is nice, but to pay $170s for BCV with 19 years left is mind blowing.  But then again, so is paying $300pp for VGC.  When it comes to DVC, value is in the eye of the beholder.


I'm a big fan of playfully dunking on BCV people.  Everyone has their favorite resorts but BCV owners love BCV at a whole 'nother level.  Try telling one of them that you think the Skyliner to DHS is more pleasant than walking there, or that you prefer entering Epcot through Future World, or that salmon is a curious choice to include on a _buffet line in the middle of a hotel_, and watch their heads explode.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> If you offered me a 200 point contract 100% for free, I'd rather have AKV/SSR/OKW than VGF2 or RIV.



I'd take SSR for free, but not the other 2.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> I'd take SSR for free, but not the other 2.


Yes because you like the stuffy old lady resorts, we've been over this before.


----------



## DaveNan

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm a big fan of playfully dunking on BCV people.  Everyone has their favorite resorts but BCV owners love BCV at a whole 'nother level.  Try telling one of them that you think the Skyliner to DHS is more pleasant than walking there, or that you prefer entering Epcot through Future World, or that salmon is a curious choice to include on a _buffet line in the middle of a hotel_, and watch their heads explode.


Or, while SAB is nice, it is not a game changer.  We go to the pool, maybe once every 2-3 visits, and all the DVC pools are equivalent for how we use them.......


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> But there's a downside to a single Use Year as well.  If your UY is September, for example, and you're planning a trip for August, you have to book outside of your banking window.  If you had a separate contract with a March UY, you could use that one to book the August trip and you'd be able to bank if something come up where you had to cancel.



It is great strategy as long as each membership has a good number of points to make it work.  I do not think having a second UY with 50 points or so is worth the hassle, unless you like split stays or know for sure you will use the points every other year.

But, when you get to at least 100 or more, it can make it worth while, if you are willing to do the extra work it takes.  We now have three of them and I will always just use them on their own for different trips (or split stays which I do pretty much all the time) and never transfer.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yes because you like the stuffy old lady resorts, we've been over this before.



Very true...and I do not like animals in the least...don't get me started on having to take my kids to the zoo when they were young because they and DH loved the place!!!   LOL


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> It is great strategy as long as each membership has a good number of points to make it work.  I do not think having a second UY with 50 points or so is worth the hassle, unless you like split stays or know for sure you will use the points every other year.
> 
> But, when you get to at least 100 or more, it can make it worth while, if you are willing to do the extra work it takes.  We now have three of them and I will always just use them on their own for different trips (or split stays which I do pretty much all the time) and never transfer.


Have you found it more difficult since the borrowing restrictions were put in place?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Sandisw said:


> Very true...and I do not like animals in the least...don't get me started on having to take my kids to the zoo when they were young because they and DH loved the place!!!   LOL


I love me some stuffy old lady resorts as well!

But mostly I'm all about location and contract length.

If I can only access the parks via buses from your resort, I'm out.
If the contract expires in 20 years and the prices don't make any sense relative to that fact, I'm out.
If your resort only offers studios, I'm out.

Which pretty much just leaves the stuffy old lady resorts and BLT!


----------



## mrsap

sjdrr1313 said:


> OK I messaged a different guide because mine is out of the office...He left me a voicemail and basically said they can't discuss details but the fact that I have been messaging with my guide regarding a possible add on recently and that I tried to reach him today will "help" and that they would try to take care of me and just talk to my guide when he gets back into the office. He also recommended that I call my guide and leave him a message as well because that will also "help." That to me sounds like the prices are going up but since my guide was out of the office today they'd maybe do something to help me out if I missed today's lower price? That doesn't sound like better pricing tomorrow...



I  just got the same response from mine as well. Pretty much said all but the exact words. Said he will call me in the morning.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Sandisw said:


> Very true...and I do not like animals in the least...don't get me started on having to take my kids to the zoo when they were young because they and DH loved the place!!!   LOL


Lets just call it "Classy" resorts... I love Saratoga and Riviera... and I've never stayed at VGF but I feel like I'd love it there too. But I did just turn 42 so maybe its time for my old lady card....lol


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Have you found it more difficult since the borrowing restrictions were put in place?



Nope because I have enough points in each membership to book what I want without needing to borrow very much (if at all).  I have no problem booking a trip (if not a split stay) so some nights are on one and some on the other, and just link it.

Even my January trip that ended up all at RIV...one night was on my Aug UY and the other two nights on my Dec UY since those were using banked resale RIV points.  I have always found a way to figure it out to make it work!  But, with 900 points, it does help!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm a big fan of playfully dunking on BCV people.  Everyone has their favorite resorts but BCV owners love BCV at a whole 'nother level.  Try telling one of them that you think the Skyliner to DHS is more pleasant than walking there, or that you prefer entering Epcot through Future World, or that salmon is a curious choice to include on a _buffet line in the middle of a hotel_, and watch their heads explode.


I for one LOVE BCV.  I love SAB, B&C, the beautiful lit up view of the Boardwalk, the walk to HS, and the back door entrance to Epcot.  I even love the skyliner to RR and CBR for food.  Having said that, I still can't justify buying it.  Not at the current price and years left.  Now if you convert YC with a new 50 year contract, I'm all in!


----------



## dlam32

limace said:


> They are each treated as separate memberships, so you can’t combine them both, for instance, at 7 months to use all the points at one resort-you can either book two days with one membership and two with the other, for instance, or transfer points from one account to another-but you can only do that once a year.
> 
> So, as an example, I have a very small-25 point AKV-contract. If I want to book something that cost, say, 80 points at Poly I could use some of my VGC points with the AKV points at 7 months in one seamless pool  because they are the same unit (I’d be crazy to use VGC points anywhere other than VGC but that’s a whole other issue). If my contracts were a different use year, I could book my days using AKV points-hoping they were out exactly right-and then go into my other account and book with VGC.
> 
> Let’s say I’m booking a room that costs 25 points a night. With borrowing restrictions  right now, I can book 2 nights with my AKV points and then would have to book the third with VGC-even though I still have  13 AKV points-I can’t book half a day with them in the scenario of two use years. I could transfer some VGC points to my AKV account which would make this trip more smooth to book-but if I cancel the trip I can’t transfer them back.


This is a great explanation. How do you handle booking with having the same home resort but two different use years? I currently have BLT September but thinking of picking up a maller BLT June.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I for one LOVE BCV.  I love SAB, B&C, the beautiful lit up view of the Boardwalk, the walk to HS, and the back door entrance to Epcot.  I even love the skyliner to RR and CBR for food.


Yah but it stink like fish tho.


----------



## Sandisw

RamblinWreck said:


> I love me some stuffy old lady resorts as well!
> 
> But mostly I'm all about location and contract length.
> 
> If I can only access the parks via buses from your resort, I'm out.
> If the contract expires in 20 years and the prices don't make any sense relative to that fact, I'm out.
> If your resort only offers studios, I'm out.
> 
> Which pretty much just leaves the stuffy old lady resorts and BLT!



My body may be older, but my mind and actions are not...let's just say I bring a whole new meaning to the term "old lady resort"!!!  LOL


----------



## sjdrr1313

mrsap said:


> I  just got the same response from mine as well. Pretty much said all but the exact words. Said he will call me in the morning.


It's still so weird to me that they are telling us to wait until tomorrow... I wonder if there is going to be some sort of add-on deal for current owners. Otherwise you'd think they'd be trying to get the paperwork done today... mixed signals, I can't decide what I think lol


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> My body may be older, but my mind and actions are not...let's just say I bring a whole new meaning to the term "old lady resort"!!!  LOL


Ma'am this is a family site.


----------



## Klinger13

MFMont said:


> Good luck for you. I had a $140pp that went to ROFR on 3/3 and it was scarfed up 2 weeks later. Maybe they are reading this thread and don't like us. Easy enough to match us up to our contracts LOL..... Quick, where is my tin foil hat LOL



I have a SSR at $142 in ROFR and I’m not feeling optimistic. Grrrr


----------



## bewithmickey

Whoa! I take a morning off from the board and miss all kinds of stuff. I might as well say Bye-Bye to my $125 OKW contract I'm waiting on ....


----------



## Sandisw

sjdrr1313 said:


> It's still so weird to me that they are telling us to wait until tomorrow... I wonder if there is going to be some sort of add-on deal for current owners. Otherwise you'd think they'd be trying to get the paperwork done today... mixed signals, I can't decide what I think lol



I know the day before VGF went on sale, I did tell me guide I wanted to lock in the BLT price, just in case VGF didn't come out where I wanted it to.  He then asked me if I was going with VGF if it was cheaper, and when I said yes, he said, "I am going to save you the time...wait and you will be thrilled when I call you tomorrow."  Sure enough, I was!!!!

But, since you already have a guide, they are not allowed to really deal with you unless you submit paperwork to DVC telling them you want to switch.  So, it could be why he said to call and leave a message so that you have proof that you tried to purchase before an increase and they will lock you into the price regardless.


----------



## mrsap

bewithmickey said:


> Whoa! I take a morning off from the board and miss all kinds of stuff. I might as well say Bye-Bye to my $125 OKW contract I'm waiting on ....



I’m feeling the same about my $125 SSR


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Ma'am this is a family site.



Whoops...you started it!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yah but it stink like fish tho.


If you're hang out in the lobby all day then yes.  The same goes for Beach Club. But who does that?


----------



## hglenn

RamblinWreck said:


> I love me some stuffy old lady resorts as well!
> 
> But mostly I'm all about location and contract length.
> 
> If I can only access the parks via buses from your resort, I'm out.
> If the contract expires in 20 years and the prices don't make any sense relative to that fact, I'm out.
> If your resort only offers studios, I'm out.
> 
> Which pretty much just leaves the stuffy old lady resorts and BLT!


Ok, I'll bite....  what are the stuffy, old lady resorts?  Because based on your three-item litmus test above, I think I'm that, too....  LOL


----------



## RamblinWreck

hglenn said:


> Ok, I'll bite....  what are the stuffy, old lady resorts?  Because based on your three-item litmus test above, I think I'm that, too....  LOL


I'm assuming it's VGF and Riviera! Which are the only resorts I have owned.


----------



## Ruttangel

Sandisw said:


> Very true...and I do not like animals in the least..


Ive got bad news to tell you about Mickey, Donald and Minnie


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> Ok, I'll bite....  what are the stuffy, old lady resorts?  Because based on your three-item litmus test above, I think I'm that, too....  LOL


WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.

Riviera
Grand Floridian
Saratoga Springs
Old Key West
Beach Club
Boardwalk
Bay Lake Tower
Boulder Ride
Copper Creek
Polynesian
Animal Kingdom


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.
> 
> Riviera
> Grand Floridian
> Saratoga Springs
> Old Key West
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boulder Ride
> Copper Creek
> Polynesian
> Animal Kingdom


whew. I own the bottom half.  though, I feel BLT should fall below BRV and CCV.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Chia1974 said:


> I’m so sorry  I finally got one on my 3rd try.


So sorry to hear that. I'd of that that one was safe at that price....


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.
> 
> Riviera
> Grand Floridian
> Saratoga Springs
> Old Key West
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boulder Ride
> Copper Creek
> Polynesian
> Animal Kingdom



Looks like this is all you and I have to do while we wait for the ROFR monster on those SSR contracts!  Of course, it does not matter as much for me since my check is going right back into Disney's pocket regardless!


----------



## disneyforsix

CaptainAmerica said:


> WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.
> 
> Riviera
> Grand Floridian
> Saratoga Springs
> Old Key West
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boulder Ride
> Copper Creek
> Polynesian
> Animal Kingdom



Well add me to the Old Ladyness list - I bought all of the top 3 for me + CCV for my not stuffy hubby and sons.


----------



## RamblinWreck

CaptainAmerica said:


> WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.
> 
> Riviera
> Grand Floridian
> Saratoga Springs
> Old Key West
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boulder Ride
> Copper Creek
> Polynesian
> Animal Kingdom


If all contracts had the same expiration date... my preferences in order would be

1. Grand Floridian
2. Boardwalk
3. Beach Club
4. Riviera
5. Bay Lake Tower

I don't think I would even consider any of the other ones. Even though I do love the Animal Kingdom resort.

Where do I go to pick up my old lady card?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

disneyforsix said:


> Well add me to the Old Ladyness list - I bought all of the top 3 for me + CCV for my not stuffy hubby and sons.


My primary purpose on Disboards is to gatekeep the ROFR thread from people who don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

Klinger13 said:


> I have a SSR at $142 in ROFR and I’m not feeling optimistic. Grrrr


I'm rooting for you, but they have been ruthless lately.


----------



## mrsap

CaptainAmerica said:


> WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.
> 
> Riviera
> Grand Floridian
> Saratoga Springs
> Old Key West
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boulder Ride
> Copper Creek
> Polynesian
> Animal Kingdom



I guess I qualify…


----------



## CaptainAmerica

RamblinWreck said:


> Where do I go to pick up my old lady card?


Artificial turf bocce court at Riviera.


----------



## Ruttangel

CaptainAmerica said:


> WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.
> 
> Riviera
> Grand Floridian
> Saratoga Springs
> Old Key West
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boulder Ride
> Copper Creek
> Polynesian
> Animal Kingdom


Is Boulder Ride the new Indiana Jones attraction? 
A kind of Squid game for Disboarders, only the ones who exit the cave pass ROFR.


----------



## Ashlotte

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm afraid that my temptation to buy a fat AUL contract is going to hit a fever pitch.



It may be the last good DVC deal out there.


----------



## MalorieA

Just curious…has anyone ever noticed if Disney is less likely to take back a contract with an uncommon number of points on the contract? Like a 62…190…278 vs 100, 150, 200 point contracts


----------



## HIRyeDVC

mrsap said:


> I guess I qualify…
> 
> View attachment 656883


Something about old ladies with confidence.......


----------



## hobbes42

MalorieA said:


> Just curious…has anyone ever noticed if Disney is less likely to take back a contract with an uncommon number of points on the contract? Like a 62…190…278 vs 100, 150, 200 point contracts



They seem to leave prime numbers alone.


----------



## Arbogast

$128-$20480-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 7/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/16  

What are my chances? First time trying to buy DVC!


----------



## Ashlotte

CaptainAmerica said:


> I can't get any value out of those ultra premium credit cards.  I made the Sapphire Reserve work for awhile but I dropped down to a stack of zero-AF cards, plus Blue Cash Preferred, Southwest Priority, and JetBlue Plus.



If you do end up with Aulani, the Alaska airlines card is pretty great for Hawaii. It comes with free checked bags for everyone on the reservation with you and you get a $121 companion certificate every year, so you pay full price and they come for $121. We use the card for everything and would not have been able to travel half as many places without it.


----------



## Pwalk8787

PWalk8787--160-$16000-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/2 Passed 03/23 

I'm like a kid on Christmas morning right lol, have 1 more Poly contract in ROFR, think we are safe though!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> If you do end up with Aulani, the Alaska airlines card is pretty great for Hawaii. It comes with free checked bags for everyone on the reservation with you and you get a $121 companion certificate every year, so you pay full price and they come for $121. We use the card for everything and would not have been able to travel half as many places without it.


I agree. that Alaska card is phenomenal.  I'd fly them more but we fly mostly into LAX, and HA has better flight times in and out of there.  HA also flies the jumbo plane instead of the single aisle one.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ashlotte said:


> If you do end up with Aulani, the Alaska airlines card is pretty great for Hawaii. It comes with free checked bags for everyone on the reservation with you and you get a $121 companion certificate every year, so you pay full price and they come for $121. We use the card for everything and would not have been able to travel half as many places without it.


We like to fly direct from Boston so it's pretty much Hawaiian Airlines or bust, though I think Delta is adding a New York to Honolulu route.


----------



## Ruttangel

Arbogast said:


> $128-$20480-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 7/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/16
> 
> What are my chances? First time trying to buy DVC!


Pretty low about 25% pass rate under $130 and direct price going up tomorrow might mean DVC taking back up to $145, we shall see but good luck you are the 1 in 4


----------



## Arbogast

Ruttangel said:


> Pretty low about 25% pass rate under $130 and direct price going up tomorrow might mean DVC taking back up to $145, we shall see but good luck you are the 1 in 4



Ugh, that price increase has been confirmed?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> We like to fly direct from Boston so it's pretty much Hawaiian Airlines or bust, though I think Delta is adding a New York to Honolulu route.


that is a brutal long haul, unless its 1st class in which, the price is brutal.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> that is a brutal long haul, unless its 1st class in which, the price is brutal.


We've done it three times and for whatever reason we find it extremely easy flying West, but coming home is much harder since it obviously has to be overnight.


----------



## Royal Consort

HIRyeDVC said:


> that is a brutal long haul, unless its 1st class in which, the price is brutal.



Try flying 26 hours to WDW from Australia annually. I love when Americans talk about long haul flights and we think they're reasonable


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.
> 
> Riviera
> Grand Floridian
> Saratoga Springs
> Old Key West
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boulder Ride
> Copper Creek
> Polynesian
> Animal Kingdom


----------



## wnielsen1

Ruttangel said:


> Is Boulder Ride the new Indiana Jones attraction?
> A kind of Squid game for Disboarders, only the ones who exit the cave pass ROFR.


Normally it's Boulder Ridge, but see the 'G' is broken and it takes a LONG time to even plan on refurbishing a broken letter.


----------



## Royal Consort

CaptainAmerica said:


> WDW DVC ranked by Old Ladyness.
> 
> Riviera
> Grand Floridian
> Saratoga Springs
> Old Key West
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boulder Ride
> Copper Creek
> Polynesian
> Animal Kingdom



I refer to my RVA and VGF contracts as the Golden Girls.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

wnielsen1 said:


> Normally it's Boulder Ridge, but see the 'G' is broken and it takes a LONG time to even plan on refurbishing a broken letter.


It's been delayed for several years.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Royal Consort said:


> Try flying 26 hours to WDW from Australia annually. I love when Americans talk about long haul flights and we think they're reasonable



Yikes. 8.5 hours Atlanta to London was about the longest flight I think I could stand. When I go to Hawaii I think I may need to fly to the West Coast first, then on to Hawaii the next day or something. Unless someone wants to float me a few thousand to upgrade....


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Royal Consort said:


> Try flying 26 hours to WDW from Australia annually. I love when Americans talk about long haul flights and we think they're reasonable


I'm not worthy . Though, I have flown from Melbourne to Los Angeles to Honolulu that took about 26 hours.  I wanted to die...


----------



## Junebug2

mrsap said:


> I’m feeling the same about my $125 SSR



same here, as of today my $125 SSR has been in ROFR two weeks… definitely not passing…


----------



## CaptainAmerica

BamaGuy44 said:


> Yikes. 8.5 hours Atlanta to London was about the longest flight I think I could stand. When I go to Hawaii I think I may need to fly to the West Coast first, then on to Hawaii the next day or something. Unless someone wants to float me a few thousand to upgrade....


Just my two cents... fly direct the way there, then take a pit stop overnight in California on the way home.  Pay for premium economy and get the bulkhead if you can.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> We've done it three times and for whatever reason we find it extremely easy flying West, but coming home is much harder since it obviously has to be overnight.


It's the opposite for us.  Maybe I'll try the non-stop HA to MCO next time.  It's similar flight time to Boston.  The only problem is, it arrives at 6AM.  What the heck am I supposed to do that early with really tired kids in tow?


----------



## sjdrr1313

BamaGuy44 said:


> Yikes. 8.5 hours Atlanta to London was about the longest flight I think I could stand. When I go to Hawaii I think I may need to fly to the West Coast first, then on to Hawaii the next day or something. Unless someone wants to float me a few thousand to upgrade....


We flew to LA and then did a 2 week cruise to and around Hawaii (coming from Pittsburgh) just to avoid the long flights lol


----------



## Ashlotte

Royal Consort said:


> Try flying 26 hours to WDW from Australia annually. I love when Americans talk about long haul flights and we think they're reasonable



Whoa. And here I thought buying DVC was silly for me in Oregon, since I'd have to fly to either Hawaii or Florida to use it (I'm just assuming I won't ever get into VGC, and I have a different timeshare there anyway). That is some serious Disney commitment!


----------



## BamaGuy44

sjdrr1313 said:


> We flew to LA and then did a 2 week cruise to and around Hawaii (coming from Pittsburgh) just to avoid the long flights lol



Not a bad idea


----------



## Royal Consort

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'm not worthy . Though, I have flown from Melbourne to Los Angeles to Honolulu that took about 26 hours.  I wanted to die...



It's a long time. But why couldn't you fly direct from MEL to HNL?

We used to just fly direct over to MCO but I bought VGC to break it up! Only 13 hours on the first leg which is manageable.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Royal Consort said:


> It's a long time. But why couldn't you fly direct from MEL to HNL?
> 
> We used to just fly direct over to MCO but I bought VGC to break it up! Only 13 hours on the first leg which is manageable.


You are literally giving all of us, new humbling perspective.  I thought owning Anaheim and Orlando DVC from Hawaii was commitment.  You are at a whole other level.  Mad respect!


----------



## Sandisw

Royal Consort said:


> It's a long time. But why couldn't you fly direct from MEL to HNL?
> 
> We used to just fly direct over to MCO but I bought VGC to break it up! Only 13 hours on the first leg which is manageable.



I have done 16 1/2 to Taiwan a few times to visit my DILs family and that was tough by the time we were 12 hours in!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Royal Consort said:


> It's a long time. But why couldn't you fly direct from MEL to HNL?


It was a work trip. And there was some bureaucratic red tape that made me fly into LAX first.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3, passed 3/23

I’m crazy excited this passed for so cheap especially with all the BWV being gobbled up at more than this per point.  Now I just need poly 1 to be part of poly 2 and it will be perfect, as i didn’t know that was even on the horizon when we decided to get some points here.


----------



## Ruttangel

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> I’m crazy excited this passed for so cheap especially with all the BWV being gobbled up at more than this per point.  Now I just need poly 1 to be part of poly 2 and it will be perfect, as i didn’t know that was even on the horizon when we decided to get some points here.


Awesome, they just leave PVB alone on ROFR, can only assume they get loads back on foreclosing


----------



## Lorana

HIRyeDVC said:


> I guess they're continuing to pretty up SSR for the upcoming promotions.  Now I understand better why they take back so many SSRs.  Easy money!
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/saratog...a-springs-main-pool-refurb-scheduled-for-2023


They can announce a pool refurb at SSR (as well as all the other refurbs), but not the refurb of rooms at BRV.
Am I bitter?  Yes, yes I am.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> They can announce a pool refurb at SSR (as well as all the other refurbs), but not the refurb of rooms at BRV.
> Am I bitter?  Yes, yes I am.


I feel so sorry for BRV owners.  BRV is Disney's neglected 3rd stepchild.  I really do hope they fix it up though.  It would also help CCV's availability during the holiday season.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

limace said:


> They are each treated as separate memberships, so you can’t combine them both, for instance, at 7 months to use all the points at one resort-you can either book two days with one membership and two with the other, for instance, or transfer points from one account to another-but you can only do that once a year.
> 
> So, as an example, I have a very small-25 point AKV-contract. If I want to book something that cost, say, 80 points at Poly I could use some of my VGC points with the AKV points at 7 months in one seamless pool  because they are the same unit (I’d be crazy to use VGC points anywhere other than VGC but that’s a whole other issue). If my contracts were a different use year, I could book my days using AKV points-hoping they were out exactly right-and then go into my other account and book with VGC.
> 
> Let’s say I’m booking a room that costs 25 points a night. With borrowing restrictions  right now, I can book 2 nights with my AKV points and then would have to book the third with VGC-even though I still have  13 AKV points-I can’t book half a day with them in the scenario of two use years. I could transfer some VGC points to my AKV account which would make this trip more smooth to book-but if I cancel the trip I can’t transfer them back.


Definitely something to consider. Thank you for explaining it to me.


----------



## redboat45

Lorana said:


> They can announce a pool refurb at SSR (as well as all the other refurbs), but not the refurb of rooms at BRV.
> Am I bitter?  Yes, yes I am.


you should be because your dues pay for that!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

redboat45 said:


> you should be because your dues pay for that!


That money doesn't just disappear, it's held in a reserve. More money in the reserve is more money to spend on upgrades and/or lower dues increases along the way to the next refurb.


----------



## shand32783

Jgc014 said:


> You do get a $300 travel credit, so I see the fee more as $250 a year as we easily use the $300. We have and have liked over the years, but with the annual fee increase (I think it used to be $400 or $450), we are thinking about downgrading or getting rid of it. My husband doesn’t like change though, so who knows - it does have some decent perks as well..


It was hard for us to swallow the $550 AF also but the $300 travel credit is easy to use. But, where we get a lot of value from the card is in the Lounge/Restaurant benefits of $28pp. We fly out of SEA and easily spend the credit each time we fly out of there. (Bambuza) Plus we like the rental car protection as it is the primary insurer when you use it. And don't forget about the TSA credit. (I'm starting to sound like one of those travel blogs.)

If you fly out of an airport often that has a good Priority Pass restaurant, it's a no brainer.


----------



## JGINPL

HIRyeDVC said:


> I feel so sorry for BRV owners.  BRV is Disney's neglected 3rd stepchild.  I really do hope they fix it up though.  It would also help CCV's availability during the holiday season.


If you look at next Februarys availability a lot of the rooms are already all booked up. I hadn’t seen that in the past so I wonder if they have on their books the refurb starting!!


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23 

NOTE: I had my name fixed... I signed up again under rundisney-79 since I could not reset my password for rundisney79.  But admins helped me out.


----------



## racho

racho---$170-$34744-200-CCV@WL-Dec-374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23

Edit to Add: Not the greatest deal in history, but super excited to finally have a liveable amount of points! Bought 120 CCV direct in 2018 and those studios got small REAL QUICK


----------



## Lakesideturtle

racho said:


> racho---$170-$34744-200-CCV@WL-Dec-374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> Edit to Add: Not the greatest deal in history, but super excited to finally have a liveable amount of points! Bought 120 CCV direct in 2018 and those studios got small REAL QUICK


Happy for you! Very cool!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> NOTE: I had my name fixed... I signed up again under rundisney-79 since I could not reset my password for rundisney79.  But admins helped me out.


dang. is BLT getting ready for a price increase too?


----------



## Chia1974

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> I’m crazy excited this passed for so cheap especially with all the BWV being gobbled up at more than this per point.  Now I just need poly 1 to be part of poly 2 and it will be perfect, as i didn’t know that was even on the horizon when we decided to get some points here.


Maybe I should switch my focus to a cheap poly contract instead of VGF2.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Maybe I should switch my focus to a cheap poly contract instead of VGF2.


I love how these "premium" monorail resorts are quickly becoming SAP


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I love how these "premium" monorail resorts are quickly becoming SAP


Currently Poly contract shopping.


----------



## JGINPL

Advice request. Ok with all the price increases I have an approved 25 point BRV purchase at 120 a point with my desired use year. Do I go forward with this or wait it out for a possible AUL at the same price with longer expiration?


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> Currently Poly contract shopping.


I have been too just because ROFR is not taking them... But all the small contracts are still so high...


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I have been too just because ROFR is not taking them... But all the small contracts are still so high...


I’m thinking about offering some of them that have been on the market for a while.


----------



## Dkbldev

Dkbldev said:


> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/22
> 
> Only took 50+ plus days but Mele Kalikimaka to me!!!!!


Also add that they sent our closing docs within 2 hours of notifying us about ROFR so i guess we just did everything all at once. Gave us another $100 off too


----------



## princesscinderella

Chia1974 said:


> I’m thinking about offering some of them that have been on the market for a while.


That’s exactly what I did mine was sitting for a bit and was listed at $155.  It never hurts to make an offer the worst they can say is no, then you move on.


----------



## mlittig

HIRyeDVC said:


> I love how these "premium" monorail resorts are quickly becoming SAP



Whoever would have predicted that the monorails resort points would ever be considered SAP (sleep around points)


----------



## john7994

john7994---$125-$21996-160-SSR-Feb-160/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/3, passed 3/23


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I’m thinking about offering some of them that have been on the market for a while.


it's a buyer's market.  how low can you go!! go git em'!


----------



## Red Dog Run

RED DOG RUN---$75-50-$5118.5-HH-Apr-00/21, 50/22, 50/23-sent 3/4, passed 3/23
Very quick, I find.  Full contents are below.  Those HH closing fees hit hard.



> Purchase Price: $3,750
> Closing Costs: $670 which includes title search and title insurance
> Admin Fee: $195
> 2022 Maintenance Fees: $503.50 Paid by Buyer;
> Point Summary:
> 2022 - 50 points available
> 2023 - 50 points available


----------



## john7994

Junebug2 said:


> same here, as of today my $125 SSR has been in ROFR two weeks… definitely not passing…


I submitted on 3/3 and passed on 3/23 for $125/pt - 160 points at SSR


----------



## Mpeter57

princesscinderella said:


> That’s exactly what I did mine was sitting for a bit and was listed at $155.  It never hurts to make an offer the worst they can say is no, then you move on.


I am so hurting right now because I offered $140 for this contract and my husband said no and it took the agent too long to get back to us so I put in another offer that ended up getting taken in ROFR. But am happy that it passed for you. We have another one in ROFR now so hopefully this one will work out.


----------



## sjdrr1313

I’m thinking about offering some of them that have been on the market for a while.
[/QUOTE]
A lot of the ones I like say only a full price offer will be considered


----------



## rundisney-79

HIRyeDVC said:


> dang. is BLT getting ready for a price increase too?


I don’t think so.  It is already $245 direct I think. I really wanted this one.  I had plans for all those points lol


----------



## sjdrr1313

JGINPL said:


> Advice request. Ok with all the price increases I have an approved 25 point BRV purchase at 120 a point with my desired use year. Do I go forward with this or wait it out for a possible AUL at the same price with longer expiration?


The price point on those BRV contracts is tempting but I don't know if I can get past the 20 year expiration date.... But then the Aulani dues are so high.... Hmmm


----------



## princesscinderella

Mpeter57 said:


> I am so hurting right now because I offered $140 for this contract and my husband said no and it took the agent too long to get back to us so I put in another offer that ended up getting taken in ROFR. But am happy that it passed for you. We have another one in ROFR now so hopefully this one will work out.


He definitely wasn’t very responsive.  I hope your AKV comes through for you guys!  That’s my favorite resort we have almost 300 points there, waking up and have a drink on the balcony while the animals are waking up for the day is so special.    There’s always addonitis, keep watching and bid on the ones sitting for a while.


----------



## JGINPL

sjdrr1313 said:


> The price point on those BRV contracts is tempting but I don't know if I can get past the 20 year expiration date.... But then the Aulani dues are so high.... Hmmm


Thanks yep tough call for me, but I’ve been getting one time use points almost every year so just buying a 25 point one that will be good for 20 years might tide me over. Thanks for the thoughts


----------



## Chia1974

JGINPL said:


> Thanks yep tough call for me, but I’ve been getting one time use points almost every year so just buying a 25 point one that will be good for 20 years might tide me over. Thanks for the thoughts


If you don’t want to commit to a contract. You are allowed one time points transfer from another member. You can always find people with expiring points and  people want to unload their points quick.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ashlotte said:


> Whoa. And here I thought buying DVC was silly for me in Oregon, since I'd have to fly to either Hawaii or Florida to use it (I'm just assuming I won't ever get into VGC, and I have a different timeshare there anyway). That is some serious Disney commitment!



GO DUCKS!


----------



## Ashlotte

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> GO DUCKS!



Go Ducks!! DH and I are both Ducks. Our DS decided to rebel and became a Beaver. Oof.


----------



## limace

Ashlotte said:


> Go Ducks!! DH and I are both Ducks. Our DS decided to rebel and became a Beaver. Oof.


We are too! My parents were Beavers. It’s embarrassing .


----------



## hglenn

john7994 said:


> john7994---$125-$21996-160-SSR-Feb-160/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/3, passed 3/23


Wow!! This is giving me some hope! Disney always wants to keep us guessing. They just took one on 3/17 for $140pp! Good for you!!! Congrats.


----------



## Cr8tive

Cr8tive---$162-$26749-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 2/25, taken 3/22


New to DISboards and DVC. First attempt at resale. Disheartened but not discouraged. If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## hglenn

Cr8tive said:


> Cr8tive---$162-$26749-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> 
> New to DISboards and DVC. First attempt at resale. Disheartened but not discouraged. If at first you don't succeed...


I have my first in ROFR right now. Likely won’t hear until April. We are already coming up with our plan B if it gets taken. Good luck with the next one!


----------



## Cr8tive

hglenn said:


> I have my first in ROFR right now. Likely won’t hear until April. We are already coming up with our plan B if it gets taken. Good luck with the next one!



Thank you. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm a big fan of playfully dunking on BCV people.  Everyone has their favorite resorts but BCV owners love BCV at a whole 'nother level.  Try telling one of them that you think the Skyliner to DHS is more pleasant than walking there, or that you prefer entering Epcot through Future World, or that salmon is a curious choice to include on a _buffet line in the middle of a hotel_, and watch their heads explode.


You're a savage.


----------



## mrsap

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 656825



Just checked the add-on tool (just trying to find any excuse not to get out of bed this morning) and pricing is still the same. My guide said he’ll be calling me this morning, so maybe they’re giving people a chance to pay at the old price before they jack it up?? I’ll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mpeter57

mrsap said:


> Just checked the add-on tool (just trying to find any excuse not to get out of bed this morning) and pricing is still the same. My guide said he’ll be calling me this morning, so maybe they’re giving people a chance to pay at the old price before they jack it up?? I’ll keep you guys posted.
> 
> View attachment 657024
> View attachment 657022View attachment 657023


Thank you for sharing! Keep us updated!


----------



## Chia1974

mrsap said:


> Just checked the add-on tool (just trying to find any excuse not to get out of bed this morning) and pricing is still the same. My guide said he’ll be calling me this morning, so maybe they’re giving people a chance to pay at the old price before they jack it up?? I’ll keep you guys posted.
> 
> View attachment 657024
> View attachment 657022View attachment 657023


----------



## Chia1974

mrsap said:


> Just checked the add-on tool (just trying to find any excuse not to get out of bed this morning) and pricing is still the same. My guide said he’ll be calling me this morning, so maybe they’re giving people a chance to pay at the old price before they jack it up?? I’ll keep you guys posted.
> 
> View attachment 657024
> View attachment 657022View attachment 657023


Overnight price change. DVC can surprise us with VGF2 price, new building announcement and now this.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

If this does to resale prices what I expect it to do to resale prices, I'm probably going to sell my current contracts and buy 300 direct in the next fire sale. 

They got me. They effing got me. Well played, Bill, you crazy sonofabitch.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> If this does to resale prices what I expect it to do to resale prices, I'm probably going to sell my current contracts and buy 300 direct in the next fire sale.
> 
> They got me. They effing got me. Well played, Bill, you crazy sonofabitch.


My friend just added some OKW yesterday when I told him.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> My friend just added some OKW yesterday when I told him.


I'd say that's probably premature given what we just saw at Bay Lake Tower. I can't imagine that's the last of those "limited time only insane add-on discount."


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> Just checked the add-on tool (just trying to find any excuse not to get out of bed this morning) and pricing is still the same. My guide said he’ll be calling me this morning, so maybe they’re giving people a chance to pay at the old price before they jack it up?? I’ll keep you guys posted.



Quoting myself - They are now updated…


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'd say that's probably premature given what we just saw at Bay Lake Tower. I can't imagine that's the last of those "limited time only insane add-on discount."


We are probably going to see a whole new era of DVC resale market with this administration. I have two contracts I may want to sell but gonna watch the market for a little bit.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> I can't imagine that's the last of those "limited time only insane add-on discount."


This is my jam right here.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'd say that's probably premature given what we just saw at Bay Lake Tower. I can't imagine that's the last of those "limited time only insane add-on discount."


So when the fire sales come, are they only for current members as add-ons?  And does that apply only to people with direct contracts? Or are they open to anyone?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> So when the fire sales come, are they only for current members as add-ons?  And does that apply only to people with direct contracts? Or are they open to anyone?


It tends to be available for existing members and new members at the same time, but existing members get a better price. Existing resale owners would count as existing members for add-on pricing.


----------



## Lorana

CaptainAmerica said:


> That money doesn't just disappear, it's held in a reserve. More money in the reserve is more money to spend on upgrades and/or lower dues increases along the way to the next refurb.


Yes, but it doesn’t help the feeling that they’re sitting on our money not upholding their obligation to keep my resort maintained, meanwhile they continue to announce and complete returbs at other resorts outside of the usual schedule.  We’re already three years delayed, with no announcement of when in 2022 it will start, I’m expecting to be told it will be postponed again. This is beyond ridiculous. It’s pretty clear BRV’s refurb is not being done *because* of the refurbs at VGF, PVB, and Contemporary, since they found supplies and workers for that - and they weren’t originally due for a refurb.  They have an obligation to BRV owners and they’re failing to fulfill it. BRV is our original home resort and we’d really love to see it given some love. Or at least the love promised and long overdue.


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> So when the fire sales come, are they only for current members as add-ons?  And does that apply only to people with direct contracts? Or are they open to anyone?


Add on incentives are good for all existing members. They are usually better than new members pricing.


----------



## Hopfather28

If they continue to take contracts in ROFR and continue to raise cost of direct I think they will close the percentage gap between direct and resale. If it gets to be under 20% and if they offer even remotely similar incentives when they open PVB2 then I'll be more than happy to sell my retail contracts and roll that into a direct contract for the max amount of points the proceeds can buy.


----------



## mattpeto

CaptainAmerica said:


> If this does to resale prices what I expect it to do to resale prices, I'm probably going to sell my current contracts and buy 300 direct in the next fire sale.
> 
> They got me. They effing got me. Well played, Bill, you crazy sonofabitch.



Just wondering what Direct benefit do you feel like you are missing out?

Discounts, Moonlight Magic, AP sales (MIA), or the 7 month window at Riv, new Poly (50-50 here), or DVC-next?  I named a few things obviously, but none of those things are pushing me Direct.


----------



## sjdrr1313

larry47591 said:


> Currently trying to sell a Saratoga contract. Wonder what this will do to price?


Well if you're priced well and people don't want to pay $200/point I'd say it will help you sell.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lorana said:


> It’s pretty clear BRV’s refurb is not being done *because* of the refurbs at VGF, PVB, and Contemporary...


That is not correct. I'm not any kind of grand "insider" but I know that's not correct.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

mattpeto said:


> Just wondering what Direct benefit do you feel like you are missing out?
> 
> Discounts, Moonlight Magic, AP sales (MIA), or the 7 month window at Riv, new Poly (50-50 here), or DVC-next?  I named a few things obviously, but none of those things are pushing me Direct.


If by DVC-next you mean the ability to book at Disneyland Tower and beyond... that.


----------



## Lorana

mattpeto said:


> Just wondering what Direct benefit do you feel like you are missing out?
> 
> Discounts, Moonlight Magic, AP sales (MIA), or the 7 month window at Riv, new Poly (50-50 here), or DVC-next?  I named a few things obviously, but none of those things are pushing me Direct.


For me, it’s primarily the ability to book at RIV, DLT and any new resorts - which may include Poly. 

I also like the idea of being able to use the points if ever needed for Disney Cruise and Adventures by Disney. I *know* that’s a terrible use of points and presently we do rent points out and pay for them with rental income. But I like having options, especially if renting ever becomes a problem or the market dries up, to know that we have that option.

That said 2/3 of my points are resale, so our direct points won’t go far. But that’s why sometimes I am tempted to flip some contracts to buy direct, and may do that when PVB2 comes along.


----------



## hglenn

Hopfather28 said:


> If they continue to take contracts in ROFR and continue to raise cost of direct I think they will close the percentage gap between direct and resale. If it gets to be under 20% and if they offer even remotely similar incentives when they open PVB2 then I'll be more than happy to sell my retail contracts and roll that into a direct contract for the max amount of points the proceeds can buy.


I totally agree - however, unless Disney is going to put in some "guaranteed buyback" clause (not going to happen) into their contracts, I think it'll come back to bite them.  In the end, if owners don't feel like they'll be able to easily unload their contract if they need to (via resale) then I think people will be more reluctant to buy in or buy more contracts. The value to this program lies in the security of knowing that you have a high likelihood (no guarantee) of getting out of it when you're ready with a decent resale price.  If direct becomes more appealing than resale on all fronts, then the resell contracts are completely devalued and the only option will be to sell back to Disney at a lower price...  No competition.


----------



## mattpeto

CaptainAmerica said:


> If by DVC-next you mean the ability to book at Disneyland Tower and beyond... that.



That makes sense...

Is the consensus that DLT will be easier to book at 7 months than the current unicorn (VGC)?


----------



## larry47591

mattpeto said:


> That makes sense...
> 
> Is the consensus that DLT will be easier to book at 7 months than the current unicorn (VGC)?


Not a chance


----------



## Lorana

CaptainAmerica said:


> That is not correct. I'm not any kind of grand "insider" but I know that's not correct.


I’m not sure I agree with you. Disney has rescheduled BRV’s refurbishment three times. They found the means to refurbish other DVC resorts outside of their scheduled refurb during the time they kept postponing BRV. They said they’d refurb this year; but they’ve scheduled no dates and it’s pretty clear looking at availability that they haven’t blocked out dates for the refurb this year. If they could do the other resorts, they could’ve done BRV. They didn’t. They also refuse to communicate with owners on this (I know; I emailed DVC Member Satisfaction on this in December and again a couple of weeks ago, and get responses telling me they don’t know but they did announce they would be and will let us know when they dk, but haven’t answered any of my questions regarding the delay or why other resorts are receiving refurbs ahead of BRV).  It’s been almost 3 years, and we still have no information from Disney on when the refurb is taking place. If they can announce they’re refurbing SSR’s pool in Jan-Mar 2023, they could absolutely announce when they are refurbishing BRV in 2022. The fact that they have not - but they announce other refurb projects and new DVC projects - is telling.


----------



## mattpeto

larry47591 said:


> Not a chance



I mean at least you'll only competing against Direct owners?


----------



## sjdrr1313

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'd say that's probably premature given what we just saw at Bay Lake Tower. I can't imagine that's the last of those "limited time only insane add-on discount."


So what are we thinking? best to keep looking for resale or hold off for the next firesale? I didn't really get to see what the BLT deal was, I was just getting my account set up and learning the ropes... I want to add on 75-100 points eventually but I still have enough bankable points from my loaded contract that should hold me over for a year or two until I really NEED the extra...


----------



## larry47591

mattpeto said:


> I mean at least you'll only competing against Direct owners?


Possibly but if you buy there it’s to stay there. Not many people are going to use DLT points to stay a Saratoga. It will be more like copper creek, almost impossible to get at less then 11 months


----------



## Chia1974

Lorana said:


> For me, it’s primarily the ability to book at RIV, DLT and any new resorts - which may include Poly.
> 
> I also like the idea of being able to use the points if ever needed for Disney Cruise and Adventures by Disney. I *know* that’s a terrible use of points and presently we do rent points out and pay for them with rental income. But I like having options, especially if renting ever becomes a problem or the market dries up, to know that we have that option.
> 
> That said 2/3 of my points are resale, so our direct points won’t go far. But that’s why sometimes I am tempted to flip some contracts to buy direct, and may do that when PVB2 comes along.


Currently wanting to flip a 125 pt BLT and 45 pt BWV for VGF2 or cheap Poly.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lorana said:


> I’m not sure I agree with you. Disney has rescheduled BRV’s refurbishment three times. They found the means to refurbish other DVC resorts outside of their scheduled refurb during the time they kept postponing BRV. They said they’d refurb this year; but they’ve scheduled no dates and it’s pretty clear looking at availability that they haven’t blocked out dates for the refurb this year. If they could do the other resorts, they could’ve done BRV. They didn’t. They also refuse to communicate with owners on this (I know; I emailed DVC Member Satisfaction on this in December and again a couple of weeks ago, and get responses telling me they don’t know but they did announce they would be and will let us know when they dk, but haven’t answered any of my questions regarding the delay or why other resorts are receiving refurbs ahead of BRV).  It’s been almost 3 years, and we still have no information from Disney on when the refurb is taking place. If they can announce they’re refurbing SSR’s pool in Jan-Mar 2023, they could absolutely announce when they are refurbishing BRV in 2022. The fact that they have not - but they announce other refurb projects and new DVC projects - is telling.


I'm not saying they've handled BRV well or properly, I'm saying it wasn't ever a tradeoff of "do BRV or do VGF2."  They're not connected.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

sjdrr1313 said:


> So what are we thinking? best to keep looking for resale or hold off for the next firesale? I didn't really get to see what the BLT deal was, I was just getting my account set up and learning the ropes... I want to add on 75-100 points eventually but I still have enough bankable points from my loaded contract that should hold me over for a year or two until I really NEED the extra...


IMO the direct incentives they offer tend to only be worthwhile if you're adding 300+.


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> So what are we thinking? best to keep looking for resale or hold off for the next firesale? I didn't really get to see what the BLT deal was, I was just getting my account set up and learning the ropes... I want to add on 75-100 points eventually but I still have enough bankable points from my loaded contract that should hold me over for a year or two until I really NEED the extra...


Prices are only going up not down. You will probably say to yourself “I should add on a year ago”. However direct incentives are usually starting at least 100 points.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> Prices are only going up not down. You will probably say to yourself “I should add on a year ago”. However direct incentives are usually starting at least 100 points.


Yeah I was debating adding on 150 at VGF but I do not need to spend that much again right now. I'm already kicking myself because I should have added on 50 at SSR before March 1 to get the 2021 points (I have a March use year). But I guess I'm also glad the my resale got through at $129 before the prices start going up...


----------



## KVacc

Does anyone know what the special offer is at BLT?


----------



## eticketplease

Chia1974 said:


> Prices are only going up not down. You will probably say to yourself “I should add on a year ago”. However direct incentives are usually starting at least 100 points.


Yes I wish this was true for VGF2 but sadly they don't start until 125 and I'm told we do not need that many points right now.

However I see in my future my SO changing course and stating we should have added on as we can always use more points!!

This of course always happens after the better incentives have ended!!


----------



## dado4

CaptainAmerica said:


> Rule #1: Make sure your deed is titled _exactly_ the same way.  "Husband and Wife as tenants in the entirety" is legally something different than "Husband and Wife as joint tenants with right of survivorship."  If you're a sole owner then this isn't much of a problem.


What happens in this exact scenario? 2 accounts?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

KVacc said:


> Does anyone know what the special offer is at BLT?


These are expired now, but this is the "fire sale" they ran earlier this year.


----------



## RooFeeYoo

RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2- passed 3/24

Our first contract! We go just about every other year and used to stay off property. But after going with our best friends who own at Poly and CC we were amazed. Never stayed at a Disney property before so this is going to be amazing!


----------



## eticketplease

KVacc said:


> Does anyone know what the special offer is at BLT?


DVC news had reported about this https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...r-discounts-bay-lake-tower-up-to-48-per-point
However it stated they expired on 3/2/22.

Unfortunately they are only offering as high as $19 a point off for contracts of 1,000 or more with incentives starting at $8 for adding on 150 points.


----------



## eticketplease

RooFeeYoo said:


> RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2- passed 3/24
> 
> Our first contract! We go just about every other year and used to stay off property. But after going with our best friends who own at Poly and CC we were amazed. Never stayed at a Disney property before so this is going to be amazing!


Congrats!!


----------



## snowy82

RooFeeYoo said:


> RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2- passed 3/24
> 
> Our first contract! We go just about every other year and used to stay off property. But after going with our best friends who own at Poly and CC we were amazed. Never stayed at a Disney property before so this is going to be amazing!


Congrats!! now the fun planning begins!


----------



## KVacc

Is there anything that can give hints on when these fire sales happen for a particular resort?


----------



## sjdrr1313

snowy82 said:


> Congrats!! now the fun planning begins!


Alright I'm gonna message you on how you added that signature and the pic from OKW to your profile. why can't I figure this out??? lol


----------



## snowy82

sjdrr1313 said:


> Alright I'm gonna message you on how you added that signature and the pic from OKW to your profile. why can't I figure this out??? lol


ha- you know where to find me on FB 

we haven't even closed yet and i'm already adding signatures!


----------



## wilkydelts

CaptainAmerica said:


> If this does to resale prices what I expect it to do to resale prices, I'm probably going to sell my current contracts and buy 300 direct in the next fire sale.
> 
> They got me. They effing got me. Well played, Bill, you crazy sonofabitch.



I am right there with you. I just got my first resale contract 3 months ago and haven't used a point yet. SSR 300 point March UY with 600/22, 300/23, 300/24 etc for $130. At this point I am going use the 22, 23, 24 points as planned. Put it up for sale right after Poly2 comes available at the end for 2024 so I can get the member discount and buy around 350-400 points there. Obviously it will cost me more money to buy Poly 2 but hoping after incentives it is around $195-$200. I will put SSR up for sale at $140 and hope it goes fast and I believe I can come close to breaking even and use those funds to help pay for Poly2.


----------



## hhisc16

It will be interesting to see how resale prices react to the OKW/SSR/AKV direct price increase.


----------



## larry47591

hhisc16 said:


> It will be interesting to see how resale prices react to the OKW/SSR/AKV direct price increase.


I would think if you re in the market for resale now will be the time to buy.  My guess is rofr goes up to 150 at least on resale especially if they do run incentives soon.


----------



## Arbogast

My $128 for 160 points at akv purchase is very likely to get snatched up by disney now


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'd say that's probably premature given what we just saw at Bay Lake Tower. I can't imagine that's the last of those "limited time only insane add-on discount."



The only thing is that they now have VGF to sell along with RIV, so the incentives for sold out resorts may not be in play for a little bit, or if they are, they won't be that great.  I don't think we will see things like we saw with AUL, BWV, and BLT on others anytime in the next 6 months.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> The only thing is that they now have VGF to sell along with RIV, so the incentives for sold out resorts may not be in play for a little bit, or if they are, they won't be that great.  I don't think we will see things like we saw with AUL, BWV, and BLT on others anytime in the next 6 months.


But they're kind of running dual-flagships at the same price.  You don't think they'll want to have something cheaper to put in front of direct buyers who balk at the RIV/VGF prices?


----------



## KS_Disney_Dad

It’s been a few years since we did a resale add on. About how long does it take after ROFR is accepted and the broker sends to the title company?  TIA


----------



## Sandisw

Gentle reminder folks....the DIS does not allow For Sale posts.  Sharing with others that you are currently selling a contract, and asking a question related to that can be seen as a violation.  Thanks all!


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> But they're kind of running dual-flagships at the same price.  You don't think they'll want to have something cheaper to put in front of direct buyers who balk at the RIV/VGF prices?


There are officially no drop down products if they don’t want RIV and VGF2.


----------



## SnowtoSand

SnowtoSand---$133-$29,925-225-SSR-Aug-92/21, 391/22, 225/23- sent 2/28- taken 3/18
$133-$27,449-200-SSR-Dec-200/21, 200/22, 200/23- International listing- sent 3/23
ROFR'd on our first contract. Am hoping that the second one being an International seller will play in our favor.


----------



## Chia1974

KS_Disney_Dad said:


> It’s been a few years since we did a resale add on. About how long does it take after ROFR is accepted and the broker sends to the title company?  TIA


Once you passed ROFR and title company has the estoppel, a closing document will be prepared immediately. But you have to wait for the seller to notarized and signed.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> But they're kind of running dual-flagships at the same price.  You don't think they'll want to have something cheaper to put in front of direct buyers who balk at the RIV/VGF prices?



No, I don't.  I am not saying they may not offer some small incentive. But, the strategy to even offer discounts on sold out resorts was new post pandemic. With AKV/OKW, and SSR now starting at $200, they are so close in price that they don't need to do that.

Buy RIV or VGF for less than the above with better incentives which is what they would want given the millions of points at those resorts they have in stock.  I think the fire sales we saw was because the overall DVD sales numbers were not great and they were trying to figure out a way to increase that.  Now, they have VGF to do that


----------



## snowy82

Chia1974 said:


> Once you passed ROFR and title company has the estoppel, a closing document will be prepared immediately. But you have to wait for the seller to notarized and signed.


We received closing docs on 3/16...we took a few days to send back our docs because we had to get a cashier's check (we didn't finance), but they got the check on Tuesday. Our buyer still hasn't sent back their docs...WHY?!


----------



## Chia1974

snowy82 said:


> We received closing docs on 3/17...we took a few days to send back our docs because we had to get a cashier's check (we didn't finance), but they got the check on Tuesday. Our buyer still hasn't sent back their docs...WHY?!


You mean the seller hasn’t? I guess they don’t want money that bad


----------



## KS_Disney_Dad

Chia1974 said:


> Once you passed ROFR and title company has the estoppel, a closing document will be prepared immediately. But you have to wait for the seller to notarized and signed.



So 2 weeks from “we’ve sent to title company” to today a normal time or should I be reaching out to someone?


----------



## larry47591

snowy82 said:


> We received closing docs on 3/16...we took a few days to send back our docs because we had to get a cashier's check (we didn't finance), but they got the check on Tuesday. Our buyer still hasn't sent back their docs...WHY?!


Sometimes work schedules make it hard to get notarized except on weekends


----------



## Chia1974

KS_Disney_Dad said:


> So 2 weeks from “we’ve sent to title company” to today a normal time or should I be reaching out to someone?


I know it’s so annoying to wait for everyone to do their parts. Then you have to wait for Disney to load your points. They technically have till the closing date that’s listed on the closing papers. After that you are not obligated if you don’t want to.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> There are officially no drop down products if they don’t want RIV and VGF2.


Aulani maybe?


----------



## wnielsen1

snowy82 said:


> We received closing docs on 3/16...we took a few days to send back our docs because we had to get a cashier's check (we didn't finance), but they got the check on Tuesday. Our buyer still hasn't sent back their docs...WHY?!


Buyers are almost always motivated.
Sellers may or may not be.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Cr8tive said:


> Cr8tive---$162-$26749-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> 
> New to DISboards and DVC. First attempt at resale. Disheartened but not discouraged. If at first you don't succeed...


They took a stripped contract at $162? BLT direct sales must be doing well


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Aulani maybe?


I think Aulani is the drop-down for DLT.  I don't think it'll ever be appealing to East Coast buyers in any kind of volume.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think Aulani is the drop-down for DLT.  I don't think it'll ever be appealing to East Coast buyers in any kind of volume.



To add, if they wanted to offer people another less expensive option at WDW, they could have left those resorts at their current pricing, but they did not.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think Aulani is the drop-down for DLT.  I don't think it'll ever be appealing to East Coast buyers in any kind of volume.


AUL is not that much cheaper either. But to Sandisw’s point, maybe the concept of a drop down product is a thing of the past?


----------



## bewithmickey

Hopfather28 said:


> If they continue to take contracts in ROFR and continue to raise cost of direct I think they will close the percentage gap between direct and resale. If it gets to be under 20% and if they offer even remotely similar incentives when they open PVB2 then I'll be more than happy to sell my retail contracts and roll that into a direct contract for the max amount of points the proceeds can buy.


It's difficult for me to justify getting too many more contracts when I can't even get a flippin annual pass to be able to go down there multiple times. I'm sure as heck not buying 5-7 day passes every single time I go down.


----------



## mvenez

mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14 

I have jumped in with both feet!  Along with the above ROFR contract, we just purchased 200 points direct at CCV.  After 30+ years of taking the family to WDW, we decided to buy into the DVC.  We've already booked a January 2023 trip with our 3 kids and our 5 grandkids.  Hopefully, this will be a long-standing family asset while my wife and I are here and long beyond.  This site and the contributing members have been an invaluable source of information and advice.  I want to thank you all as it certainly made my exhaustive research so much easier.


----------



## Chia1974

mvenez said:


> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14
> 
> I have jumped in with both feet!  Along with the above ROFR contract, we just purchased 200 points direct at CCV.  After 30+ years of taking the family to WDW, we decided to buy into the DVC.  We've already booked a January 2023 trip with our 3 kids and our 5 grandkids.  Hopefully, this will be a long-standing family asset while my wife and I are here and long beyond.  This site and the contributing members have been an invaluable source of information and advice.  I want to thank you all as it certainly made my exhaustive research so much easier.


Best of luck


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> AUL is not that much cheaper either. But to Sandisw’s point, maybe the concept of a drop down product is a thing of the past?



Agreed.  Too much inventory to move now.  RIV and VGF2... and PVB2 coming down the pipe.  I think the days of a "drop down" product are gone for now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Agreed.  Too much inventory to move now.  RIV and VGF2... and PVB2 coming down the pipe.  I think the days of a "drop down" product are gone for now.


It’s called ”resale”


----------



## snowy82

wnielsen1 said:


> Buyers are almost always motivated.
> Sellers may or may not be.


if someone were offering me $20K, i'd be pretty motivated!!! 

And I get the whole notary thing...but the seller is a lawyer (yes i stalked him! he actually lives 45 minutes away from me), so he must have access to tons! just getting antsy!! this has been such a waiting game. we naively put a bid on a contract on january 14th...did NOT expect it to drag on this long! at least i have you guys to keep me busy!


----------



## sjdrr1313

bewithmickey said:


> It's difficult for me to justify getting too many more contracts when I can't even get a flippin annual pass to be able to go down there multiple times. I'm sure as heck not buying 5-7 day passes every single time I go down.


When I've done the math buying a 7 day pass and individual tickets for a couple other trips still comes out cheaper than the AP...unless I'm mathing wrong, lol. But I typically purchase through medical conferences so that gets me a bit of a discount on tickets...


----------



## bewithmickey

sjdrr1313 said:


> When I've done the math buying a 7 day pass and individual tickets for a couple other trips still comes out cheaper than the AP...unless I'm mathing wrong, lol. But I typically purchase through medical conferences so that gets me a bit of a discount on tickets...


I wish the regular tickets had the "No Expiration" option you could get before. Then I'd just buy a 10 day pass and use it here and there. That was such a nice option in the day.


----------



## KS_Disney_Dad

Getting antsy too!  Reached out to title company and they’re waiting for approval notice from finance company who is waiting for closing document from title company who is waiting for…

(DEEP breaths)


----------



## Chia1974

KS_Disney_Dad said:


> Getting antsy too!  Reached out to title company and they’re waiting for approval notice from finance company who is waiting for closing document from title company who is waiting for…
> 
> (DEEP breaths)


Oh, ok. No experience with financing.


----------



## wnielsen1

snowy82 said:


> if someone were offering me $20K, i'd be pretty motivated!!!
> 
> And I get the whole notary thing...but the seller is a lawyer (yes i stalked him! he actually lives 45 minutes away from me), so he must have access to tons! just getting antsy!! this has been such a waiting game. we naively put a bid on a contract on january 14th...did NOT expect it to drag on this long! at least i have you guys to keep me busy!


Oh, I agree with you.  But this lawyer might be extremely busy and/or $20k might not motivate them like it would us.


----------



## snowy82

wnielsen1 said:


> Oh, I agree with you.  But this lawyer might be extremely busy and/or $20k might not motivate them like it would us.


fair enough............but doesn't he know that i have about 17 spreadsheets already created for how we're going to spend his points??? ha ha


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> AUL is not that much cheaper either. But to Sandisw’s point, maybe the concept of a drop down product is a thing of the past?



Or maybe 200 is the new drop down price and they'll start to adjust RIV/VGF2/AUL to the 215 or even 220 range soon. The consensus here is that VGF2 was pretty underpriced and maybe the flood of new direct contracts for VGF2 was a signal that they could increase prices across the board.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> Or maybe 200 is the new drop down price and they'll start to adjust RIV/VGF2/AUL to the 215 or even 220 range soon. The consensus here is that VGF2 was pretty underpriced and maybe the flood of new direct contracts for VGF2 was a signal that they could increase prices across the board.


Oh I have no doubt that VGF2 will go back to its previous $265pp once it gets sold out. But by then, RR, AUL, DLT, and Poly2 will all probably be selling at $225pp anyways. Will those be considered drop down then? I don’t think so. I think the days of drop downs will be over soon.


----------



## bewithmickey

Ha! Look what just arrived in the mail today. When our SSR resale got taken, we bought 100 pts direct (as well as bidding on another resale OKW that I'm still waiting on).

Anyway, here is our $18,000 backpack!


----------



## sjdrr1313

pianomanzano said:


> Or maybe 200 is the new drop down price and they'll start to adjust RIV/VGF2/AUL to the 215 or even 220 range soon. The consensus here is that VGF2 was pretty underpriced and maybe the flood of new direct contracts for VGF2 was a signal that they could increase prices across the board.


I was thinking the same thing. They'll raise prices on everything else so $200 seems not so bad...


----------



## PoppyJ

PoppyJ---$172-$14144-75-BCV-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/2, passed 3/24

So excited!!! My first DVC contract. After reading this board I was convinced it was not going to pass.

Only downside is I was so convinced it wasn't going to pass I also have an additional 25 point BCV contract and a 150 point Polynesian contract pending...


----------



## VAlegacy

mvenez said:


> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14
> 
> I have jumped in with both feet!  Along with the above ROFR contract, we just purchased 200 points direct at CCV.  After 30+ years of taking the family to WDW, we decided to buy into the DVC.  We've already booked a January 2023 trip with our 3 kids and our 5 grandkids.  Hopefully, this will be a long-standing family asset while my wife and I are here and long beyond.  This site and the contributing members have been an invaluable source of information and advice.  I want to thank you all as it certainly made my exhaustive research so much easier.


Good luck.  I have a $161 CCV 2 weeks in awaiting a decision.


----------



## Chia1974

PoppyJ said:


> PoppyJ---$172-$14144-75-BCV-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> So excited!!! My first DVC contract. After reading this board I was convinced it was not going to pass.
> 
> Only downside is I was so convinced it wasn't going to pass I also have an additional 25 point BCV contract and a 150 point Polynesian contract pending...


Welcome to our world


----------



## sjdrr1313

bewithmickey said:


> I wish the regular tickets had the "No Expiration" option you could get before. Then I'd just buy a 10 day pass and use it here and there. That was such a nice option in the day.


Yes! I miss that.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

snowy82 said:


> fair enough............but doesn't he know that i have about 17 spreadsheets already created for how we're going to spend his points??? ha ha



When you look at it that way it does seem insanely rude on his end.


----------



## hglenn

bewithmickey said:


> Ha! Look what just arrived in the mail today. When our SSR resale got taken, we bought 110 pts direct (as well as bidding on another resale OKW that I'm still waiting on).
> 
> Anyway, here is our $18,000 backpack!


I love to see that they are still giving those out! It's been rumored that backpacks will be phased out....


----------



## Redheadprincess

PoppyJ said:


> PoppyJ---$172-$14144-75-BCV-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> So excited!!! My first DVC contract. After reading this board I was convinced it was not going to pass.
> 
> Only downside is I was so convinced it wasn't going to pass I also have an additional 25 point BCV contract and a 150 point Polynesian contract pending...


Congrats, we are waiting on our 4th BCV contract right now. First 3 were taken. I was so convinced that the 4th would be taken that we also have a 5th contract about to be submitted to ROFR. The 5th contract is an international seller. So we could end up with 0, 200, or 400 BCV points


----------



## BamaGuy44

mattpeto said:


> I mean at least you'll only competing against Direct owners?



Not really. There are a TON of grandfathered resale owners that won't be locked out. At least for a couple of years I think DLT will be impossible at 7 months. Soooo many people have never been able to use their points at DL that will want to give it a go. That's my prediction anyway. Guaranteed correct or your money back


----------



## dboules

PoppyJ said:


> PoppyJ---$172-$14144-75-BCV-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> So excited!!! My first DVC contract. After reading this board I was convinced it was not going to pass.
> 
> Only downside is I was so convinced it wasn't going to pass I also have an additional 25 point BCV contract and a 150 point Polynesian contract pending...


That is a great deal!!!  We are in ROFR for one week now.... impatiently waiting for BCV 25pt and 50 pt contracts at a much higher price.
Your post gives me hope.


----------



## harmon54

Maybe my logic is flawed but who all is going to buy all of the resale contracts if it is better and easier to buy direct?  Or wait for a fire sale? Not sure how that plays out with resale prices but it seems like it changes things up a bit.


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24 

Hoping this one gets through.


----------



## dado4

harmon54 said:


> Maybe my logic is flawed but who all is going to buy all of the resale contracts if it is better and easier to buy direct?  Or wait for a fire sale? Not sure how that plays out with resale prices but it seems like it changes things up a bit.


Not that flawed, and I agree in general. Seems like Disney has been actively pushing the prices higher, for the last 2 years in particular, so they can push the new prices where they want for the non monorail/skyliner resorts.
But you are still looking at thousands of dollars in savings to buy resale. With all the new pricing coming in at $200+ even if they take the contracts back below $140 you're still saving up to $12,000 on that 200 point AKL contract, even if they have a fire sale down to the $176 mark the "new" contracts were at 2 years ago you are still saving $7,200. So if you have the time, the savings are/can be still there.


----------



## MinnieSueB

bewithmickey said:


> Ha! Look what just arrived in the mail today. When our SSR resale got taken, we bought 100 pts direct (as well as bidding on another resale OKW that I'm still waiting on).
> 
> Anyway, here is our $18,000 backpack!


Glad they are still giving those out!  Rumor was they were changing to a pop socket! lol


----------



## Chia1974

princesscinderella said:


> That’s exactly what I did mine was sitting for a bit and was listed at $155.  It never hurts to make an offer the worst they can say is no, then you move on.


Put in a couple of insanely low offers. Let's see


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> Put in a couple of insanely low offers. Let's see


If it just didn't take so dang long to go through ROFR....


----------



## Junebug2

john7994 said:


> john7994---$125-$21996-160-SSR-Feb-160/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/3, passed 3/23



Congrats!!! We submitted our $125pp 200 SSR 5 days after you - fingers crossed we pass too! Hopefully good news on Monday…


----------



## mvenez

VAlegacy said:


> Good luck.  I have a $161 CCV 2 weeks in awaiting a decision.


I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$270-$45097-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/24


----------



## Ruttangel

Chia1974 said:


> Put in a couple of insanely low offers. Let's see


Looks like Max PVB taken this year is $142, and average around $135 and not many either. Enough contracts out there then  $130-140 definitely good chance of passing


----------



## bewithmickey

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$270-$45097-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/24


Wow. That was a long wait. So glad you got good news! And a good deal.


----------



## DVChris

bewithmickey said:


> Wow. That was a long wait. So glad you got good news! And a good deal.


Thank you! 36 Days is definitely the longest we've had to wait. Debated whether to wait for DLT or go ahead with VGC now. We just love the resort and theming so we bought where we want to stay


----------



## bewithmickey

We have stayed at VGC twice and loved it both times. It's beautiful.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> Thank you! 36 Days is definitely the longest we've had to wait. Debated whether to wait for DLT or go ahead with VGC now. We just love the resort and theming so we bought where we want to stay


Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## Ashlotte

bewithmickey said:


> Ha! Look what just arrived in the mail today. When our SSR resale got taken, we bought 100 pts direct (as well as bidding on another resale OKW that I'm still waiting on).
> 
> Anyway, here is our $18,000 backpack!



I'm buying resale and was considering buying one of the backpacks off Ebay to make it feel like I am getting the full experience. I don't even particularly like the backpack, I just have FOMO.


----------



## keirabella2012

sjdrr1313 said:


> Yeah I was debating adding on 150 at VGF but I do not need to spend that much again right now. I'm already kicking myself because I should have added on 50 at SSR before March 1 to get the 2021 points (I have a March use year). But I guess I'm also glad the my resale got through at $129 before the prices start going up...


I feel the same way. I just bought a new AKV and don't think I can swing the payment for VGF2 right now.


----------



## Ginamarie

Red Dog Run said:


> RED DOG RUN---$75-50-$5118.5-HH-Apr-00/21, 50/22, 50/23-sent 3/4, passed 3/23
> Very quick, I find.  Full contents are below.  Those HH closing fees hit hard.


Glad to see HHI passing!


----------



## Ginamarie

sjdrr1313 said:


> I’m thinking about offering some of them that have been on the market for a while.


A lot of the ones I like say only a full price offer will be considered 
[/QUOTE]
I pay no attention to that line.

I had a HHI contract I bid on back in February, and the seller wanted nothing to do with my offer. It’s still sitting there.I almost want to go back and offer him $5 less per point but I’m not that bad of a troll.


----------



## princesscinderella

Chia1974 said:


> Put in a couple of insanely low offers. Let's see


I’m cheering for you!!


----------



## keirabella2012

Keirabella2012---(Seller) $128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24

Sold my February and now October use year contracts and bought June. Rookie mistake to buy use years that didn't work for my travel preference. I think we are good now! Wanting to buy some direct points soon, although hubby says no.


----------



## kmedina

kmedina--- $122-$13,992-100-AUL-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 100/23 - sent 3/3, passed 3/24

edited to include my name!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Ginamarie said:


> Glad to see HHI passing!


I thought 75 was a fair price for a 2042.  I only intend on going during the festivals, and that's the best point charts and lull before spring fever hits.


----------



## pangyal

mrsap said:


> Hey girl!! Hope you had a great trip!!


We did, thank you! Even without any CL in the mix this time


----------



## CDKG

CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24


----------



## MalorieA

MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23


----------



## MalorieA

Our first offer for resale was back in January for $130/Pt for SSR. It was accepted but the seller took forever to sign so we backed out and bought 150 at riviera direct. Now that I have our trips planned out for the next 8 years, I realized we needed a little more. Hoping since this next contract is under 100 pts, they let it fly!


----------



## NeoChaos

NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller 1/2 closing- sent 3/25 
I can do this all day...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NeoChaos said:


> I can do this all day...


I understood that reference.


----------



## Hopfather28

bewithmickey said:


> It's difficult for me to justify getting too many more contracts when I can't even get a flippin annual pass to be able to go down there multiple times. I'm sure as heck not buying 5-7 day passes every single time I go down.


I don't disagree with the AP point. I look at DVC not as tying me to Disney so much as tying me to Orlando. So buying in direct could potential give me a deal on APs but even if it doesn't I have my choice of every DVC resort on property. It's important to note that right now there isn't a lot of pressure on DVC resale owners because we still have the original resorts. However, I bought a product that was going to provide vacations into the mid 2060s and in 2042 I lose the ability to stay at 5 DVC resorts. In 2054 I lose another. 2057 2 more. So to me if the resale restrictions are staying it is a real incentive for me to purchase direct.


----------



## Chia1974

Hopfather28 said:


> I don't disagree with the AP point. I look at DVC not as tying me to Disney so much as tying me to Orlando. So buying in direct could potential give me a deal on APs but even if it doesn't I have my choice of every DVC resort on property. It's important to note that right now there isn't a lot of pressure on DVC resale owners because we still have the original resorts. However, I bought a product that was going to provide vacations into the mid 2060s and in 2042 I lose the ability to stay at 5 DVC resorts. In 2054 I lose another. 2057 2 more. So to me if the resale restrictions are staying it is a real incentive for me to purchase direct.


I’m currently seriously considering buying VGF2 instead of some cheaper Poly resale points. Because I’m hopping my two children will inherit my two direct contract and that is probably in 15-20 years. If I buy resale, they will not have many resorts to choose from. And they can’t book any new build.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> I’m currently seriously considering buying VGF2 instead of some cheaper Poly resale points. Because I’m hopping my two children will inherit my two direct contract and that is probably in 15-20 years. If I buy resale, they will not have many resorts to choose from. And they can’t book any new build.


Counter-points:

1.  The list of "new builds" in the pipeline is basically bupkis.

2.  If you're doing this with legacy in mind (Legacy?  What is a legacy?  It's planting seeds in a garden you never get to see), your kids would be better off if you stuck $50,000 in VTWAX and let them buy their own DVC if they want it when you're dead.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I’m currently seriously considering buying VGF2 instead of some cheaper Poly resale points. Because I’m hopping my two children will inherit my two direct contract and that is probably in 15-20 years. If I buy resale, they will not have many resorts to choose from. And they can’t book any new build.



It is why we added my adult children to some of our contracts a few years ago.  We still own some just DH and I and will decide what to do with those as a group.

They like knowing they can use the points at DVC and cover that aspect, even if they want to do other thing around the area...or even go to places like Aulani.

I personally like the direct points because I want to be able to easily use wherever I want to be.  Now I do own 125 restricted points at RIV, but since I know RIV will be part of the plan for many trips, that is not a big deal.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> Counter-points:
> 
> 1.  The list of "new builds" in the pipeline is basically bupkis.
> 
> 2.  If you're doing this with legacy in mind (Legacy?  What is a legacy?  It's planting seeds in a garden you never get to see), your kids would be better off if you stuck $50,000 in VTWAX and let them buy their own DVC if they want it when you're dead.


Totally agree and disagree. IF and only if there are no new builds and/or they want nothing to do with DVC. We can sell our contract for 2x and I would get to enjoy some of it before I’m dead. They can inherit the cash!


----------



## snowy82

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller 1/2 closing- sent 3/25
> I can do this all day...


keep breaking them down!!!!! they can't take them all!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

snowy82 said:


> keep breaking them down!!!!! they can't take them all!


----------



## sjdrr1313

I texted my friend last night who owns DVC and she didn't even know what her use year was and I asked what they do with their points when they don't travel and she said "we just lose them" ummmm, I think I died a little. I told her this ends now, lol. Seriously if you're just letting them expire, sell them to me


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- DKZB is Seller & Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25


----------



## mcdieselsauce

Yikes! I wonder how many points over the years they let die :O


----------



## DKZB

DKZB said:


> DKZB---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- DKZB is Seller & Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25



I sold this via a private sale and Mason title is doing the closing


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I texted my friend last night who owns DVC and she didn't even know what her use year was and I asked what they do with their points when they don't travel and she said "we just lose them" ummmm, I think I died a little. I told her this ends now, lol. Seriously if you're just letting them expire, sell them to me


OMG! Someone from work who owns 340 points at BCV and BWV for over 20 years. They didn’t bank or roll over their points into RCI during Covid. They lost those points of rental value over $7000. Mind blows


----------



## DKZB

sjdrr1313 said:


> I texted my friend last night who owns DVC and she didn't even know what her use year was and I asked what they do with their points when they don't travel and she said "we just lose them" ummmm, I think I died a little. I told her this ends now, lol. Seriously if you're just letting them expire, sell them to me



OMG!!! That is Crazy!

On the bright side for everyone else, that's less points competing for reservations but you are a good friend to help them realize the value of what they have!!


----------



## BeachClub2014

sjdrr1313 said:


> I texted my friend last night who owns DVC and she didn't even know what her use year was and I asked what they do with their points when they don't travel and she said "we just lose them" ummmm, I think I died a little. I told her this ends now, lol. Seriously if you're just letting them expire, sell them to me



Wowza. Although, I bet this isn't all that uncommon.


----------



## Ruttangel

DKZB said:


> I sold this via a private sale and Mason title is doing the closing


Great deal for you and them, you need to pay yourself 8% commission or one meal at Space 220


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> OMG! Someone from work who owns 340 points at BCV and BWV for over 20 years. They didn’t bank or roll over their points into RCI during Covid. They lost those points of rental value over $7000. Mind blows


OMG, so crazy! I think my friend inherited her contract and while they do love disney and used to use it all the time they haven't been back since reopening. I don't think she knew she could rent the points out or even sell them to me for cheap lol.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I’m currently seriously considering buying VGF2 instead of some cheaper Poly resale points. Because I’m hopping my two children will inherit my two direct contract and that is probably in 15-20 years. If I buy resale, they will not have many resorts to choose from. And they can’t book any new build.


I don’t think that’s a bad plan. VGF will always have high value. That’s why I’m a firm believer in buying where you want to stay with long contract life. I own CCV direct with VGC, BLT, and soon to be Aulani resale. All resorts I love staying at with expiration no earlier than 2060. I could care less about OKW, SSR, and BRV expiring. I’ll be a little sad when I’ll no longer be able to stay at BCV and BWV but the first one is almost impossible to stay at anyways unless you own there. And what if, and this is a big IF, Disney admits it was wrong and takes away the resale restrictions, especially if the POLY2 ends up being part of the original condo association? I think it’s still a possibility.


----------



## Chia1974

princesscinderella said:


> I’m cheering for you!!


One came back with a big fat “no” with no counter and the other one no response. I think the one you bought yours from.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t think that’s a bad plan. VGF will always have high value. That’s why I’m a firm believer in buying where you want to stay with long contract life. I own CCV direct with VGC, BLT, and soon to be Aulani resale. All resorts I love staying at with expiration no earlier than 2060. I could care less about OKW, SSR, and BRV expiring. I’ll be a little sad when I’ll no longer be able to stay at BCV and BWV but the first one is almost impossible to stay at anyways unless you own there. And what if, and this is a big IF, Disney admits it was wrong and takes away the resale restrictions, especially if the POLY2 ends up being part of the original condo association? I think it’s still a possibility.


I bought BWV for me. It will last me until before retirement. I can honestly stay at BWV studio then move over to a BLT one bedroom every trip.   A small CCV contract cause one of my daughters is obsessed with log cabin. Everything else is just SAP and rental income.


----------



## Arbogast

Chia1974 said:


> OMG! Someone from work who owns 340 points at BCV and BWV for over 20 years. They didn’t bank or roll over their points into RCI during Covid. They lost those points of rental value over $7000. Mind blows



Some people are so wealthy that it's not even worth their time, mindblowing I know.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I bought BWV for me. It will last me until before retirement. I can honestly stay at BWV studio then move over to a BLT one bedroom every trip.   A small CCV contract cause one of my daughters is obsessed with log cabin. Everything else is just SAP and rental income.


I’ll spend the next 19 years regretting for not owning BCV. And I totally felt the FOMO for not having any SAP, hence why I bought AUL subsidized. I convinced my wife into buying a lot of points on the condition of renting some out but we haven’t rented a single point yet. Using them is so much more fun! Do you rent through a broker or directly yourself?


----------



## perchy

So if anyone is looking for April Hilton Head points, I'm letting go of an accepted offer at $78 pp. 

Decided to grab my first direct points at VGF instead. Because FOMO. They will be SAP for me I suspect.


----------



## DKZB

perchy said:


> So if anyone is looking for April Hilton Head points, I'm letting go of an accepted offer at $78 pp.
> 
> Decided to grab my first direct points at VGF instead. Because FOMO. They will be SAP for me I suspect.



Love it!! I think you are probably WAYYY better off with VGF IMHO. I picked up my first direct points there too, agreed to 90 day terms with DVC and am getting rid of a couple resale contracts at a slight profit that will mostly pay for it.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’ll spend the next 19 years regretting for not owning BCV. And I totally felt the FOMO for not having any SAP, hence why I bought AUL subsidized. I convinced my wife into buying a lot of points on the condition of renting some out but we haven’t rented a single point yet. Using them is so much more fun! Do you rent through a broker or directly yourself?


BWV points will only be used exclusively at BWV. Paid way too much to use elsewhere. I don’t use a broker for maximum returns. Points are fun but making money doing what you know well an love even better. My goal is to cover my cost to own my points from renting every year.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7, taken 3/25 

Already back at it!


----------



## Redheadprincess

UbieTinkinMon said:


> UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7, taken 3/25
> 
> Already back at it!


Sorry for you, we submitted on 3/7 as well so we will find out soon if our 4TH BCV will be taken.


----------



## pianomanzano

@MinnieSueB should be any day now for our VGF contracts, fingers crossed!!


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> One came back with a big fat “no” with no counter and the other one no response. I think the one you bought yours from.


I was wondering if you had heard anything... My guide emailed me and told me they'd honor the old SSR pricing for me if I want to add on. I'm thinking of just getting my 50 or 75 points there and putting it on a credit card for the points. Crunching numbers to see if it would be worth it to VGF instead...or maybe in addition to lol


----------



## JoeDisney247365

HIRyeDVC said:


> I convinced my wife into buying a lot of points on the condition of renting some out but we haven’t rented a single point yet. Using them is so much more fun!


I may or may not have done the same exact thing.  If she finds this board than my official position is that I genuinely plan to rent some out to cover costs.


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I was wondering if you had heard anything... My guide emailed me and told me they'd honor the old SSR pricing for me if I want to add on. I'm thinking of just getting my 50 or 75 points there and putting it on a credit card for the points. Crunching numbers to see if it would be worth it to VGF instead...or maybe in addition to lol


Go for VGF2 with me, I’m ready!


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> @MinnieSueB should be any day now for our VGF contracts, fingers crossed!!


Really think we are Golden!  If they take ours while currently selling VGF2, you'll be able to push me over with a feather!


----------



## bewithmickey

Chia1974 said:


> I bought BWV for me. It will last me until before retirement. I can honestly stay at BWV studio then move over to a BLT one bedroom every trip.   A small CCV contract cause one of my daughters is obsessed with log cabin. Everything else is just SAP and rental income.


I really want a small BWV for myself. I'm keeping a watch out for one.


----------



## bewithmickey

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I may or may not have done the same exact thing.  If she finds this board than my official position is that I genuinely plan to rent some out to cover costs.


OMG! I told my husband the exact same thing. I listed one for rent only ONCE and no one had rented it within a couple of weeks, so I cancelled the rental and already booked the points for us in October!!!!


----------



## Chia1974

bewithmickey said:


> I really want a small BWV for myself. I'm keeping a watch out for one.


I didn’t just traded in a small one for a bigger one  
Oh, I still have the small one.


----------



## DKZB

Ruttangel said:


> Great deal for you and them, you need to pay yourself 8% commission or one meal at Space 220



I don't think i could've netted the $$ I wanted if I had used a broker. It was listed with the board sponsor also but at the end of the day, Buyer got a better price and I got more $$... Good experience all around...now lets hope for the buyer in ROFR!!


----------



## pianomanzano

DKZB said:


> I don't think i could've netted the $$ I wanted if I had used a broker. It was listed with the board sponsor also but at the end of the day, Buyer got a better price and I got more $$... Good experience all around...now lets hope for the buyer in ROFR!!



How'd you find a buyer? FB?


----------



## snowy82

bewithmickey said:


> I really want a small BWV for myself. I'm keeping a watch out for one.


i don't even have a closing date yet and i am already looking to add a small BWV as well ha ha. we love that resort and if it's going to be nearly impossible to stay there if it's not our home resort, then we might as well add on some points in the future


----------



## DarthDadMan

Don't mind me. I'm just here watching for the flood of SSR, OKW, and AKV listings about to come through.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica said:


> View attachment 657338
> 
> View attachment 657339


This post was seriously underrated and I'm mad at you guys for laughing way harder at way worse jokes.


----------



## DarthDadMan

CaptainAmerica said:


> This post was seriously underrated and I'm mad at you guys for laughing way harder at way worse jokes.


Hmm... I may have an offer on one of those.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Omg two weeks in and the wait is excruciating....how do you guys do it OVER and OVER again!?!??


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Omg two weeks in and the wait is excruciating....how do you guys do it OVER and OVER again!?!??


you're asking a bunch of sick addicts.....


----------



## Arbogast

If my $128/point for akv get snatched up by Disney I might just buy Riv or GF2 direct. This is what they want!


----------



## snowy82

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Omg two weeks in and the wait is excruciating....how do you guys do it OVER and OVER again!?!??


And the waiting doesn't stop if you pass ROFR! i'm 10 days since we passed and waiting AGAIN for documents to be returned. what a process!


----------



## keirabella2012

DKZB said:


> I sold this via a private sale and Mason title is doing the closing


Which escrow officer will you be using?


----------



## mkramer1121

snowy82 said:


> And the waiting doesn't stop if you pass ROFR! i'm 10 days since we passed and waiting AGAIN for documents to be returned. what a process!


At least you got your documents...We passed the same day, same title company, and I'm still waiting for my closing docs...Curious if the delay is the international seller...Initial email from Magic Vacation Title did say up to 21 business days...


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

With an addiction like this you may just be my people


----------



## hglenn

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Omg two weeks in and the wait is excruciating....how do you guys do it OVER and OVER again!?!??


I’m only one week in abs saying the same thing!! I don’t know if I can be so patient again if it gets taken.


----------



## sjdrr1313

bewithmickey said:


> OMG! I told my husband the exact same thing. I listed one for rent only ONCE and no one had rented it within a couple of weeks, so I cancelled the rental and already booked the points for us in October!!!!


I think that... like oh we'll just rent if we can't go... well I had points in my account by Jan 4th. It came with 23 points that were expiring at the end of February. Don't you know I jumped on the site, booked a studio at the Poly for a Saturday night in February and thought "well we could rent this out for a couple hundred dollars...Or I could book us flights and we'll fly down for the weekend. Oh and we might as well go to universal too since we have APs"  So what could have earned me a couple hundred dollars ended up costing me 2 plane tickets, 1 day disney tickets, and a night at the Royal pacific at universal    I know I'm never gonna want to rent when I can go on a trip lol


----------



## MinnieSueB

snowy82 said:


> And the waiting doesn't stop if you pass ROFR! i'm 10 days since we passed and waiting AGAIN for documents to be returned. what a process!


I feel you but I bought my first resale April '20 during the shutdown - took 4 months to get thru the process but got a SSR @ $90/pt so it was worth it.  Never gets easier!


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I think that... like oh we'll just rent if we can't go... well I had points in my account by Jan 4th. It came with 23 points that were expiring at the end of February. Don't you know I jumped on the site, booked a studio at the Poly for a Saturday night in February and thought "well we could rent this out for a couple hundred dollars...Or I could book us flights and we'll fly down for the weekend. Oh and we might as well go to universal too since we have APs"  So what could have earned me a couple hundred dollars ended up costing me 2 plane tickets, 1 day disney tickets, and a night at the Royal pacific at universal    I know I'm never gonna want to rent when I can go on a trip lol


I like Disney and I like cash no problem renting. You just need to buy more points than you actually use.


----------



## mkramer1121

mkramer1121 said:


> At least you got your documents...We passed the same day, same title company, and I'm still waiting for my closing docs...Curious if the delay is the international seller...Initial email from Magic Vacation Title did say up to 21 business days...


Well, found out what happened.  Our closer left ***, and our contract slipped through the cracks...Should have closing docs on Monday.


----------



## DKZB

keirabella2012 said:


> Which escrow officer will you be using?



I believe Cammy has the file or at least she did the intake and submitted the contract to ROFR for us. I have worked with Marcelo also in the past and he is also great.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> You just need to buy more points than you actually use.


Is this even possible


----------



## keirabella2012

DKZB said:


> I believe Cammy has the file or at least she did the intake and submitted the contract to ROFR for us. I have worked with Marcelo also in the past and he is also great.


Thank you. Yes, I've worked with both as well. Cammy just closed my international contract SSR resale. Marcelo was great, too.


----------



## hobbes42

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Is this even possible


It is not.  Trust me.


----------



## sjdrr1313

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Is this even possible


Exactly! Lol


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> Counter-points:
> 
> 1.  The list of "new builds" in the pipeline is basically bupkis.
> 
> 2.  If you're doing this with legacy in mind (Legacy?  What is a legacy?  It's planting seeds in a garden you never get to see), your kids would be better off if you stuck $50,000 in VTWAX and let them buy their own DVC if they want it when you're dead.


Are DLT and Poly2 bupkis? Seems to me like there’s going to be a steady stream of new construction over the next several years, and personally I wouldn’t bet that it’s going to suddenly stop after those two.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Paul Stupin said:


> Are DLT and Poly2 bupkis? Seems to me like there’s going to be a steady stream of new construction over the next several years, and personally I wouldn’t bet that it’s going to suddenly stop after those two.


I don't think any Direct owner should be counting on DLT availability at 7 months, so they're basically no better off than resale owners. As to PVB2, my assumption is that it will be a extension of PVB and not subject to resale restrictions, just like VGF2. And even if PVB2 is a new association with restrictions, resale owners still have access to PVB1, so it's not like they're shut out of the Poly. So yeah, IMO, bupkis.

If Disney announces "new, greatest, most wonderful DVC resort of all time and it definitely has resale restrictions," coming in 2028, by all means, it might make sense to buy Direct in 2028. But I don't think the idea that they MIGHT do that down the road is a compelling reason to buy Direct in 2022.

Buying Direct in 2022 is still about Riviera.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think any Direct owner should be counting on DLT availability at 7 months, so they're basically no better off than resale owners. As to PVB2, my assumption is that it will be a extension of PVB and not subject to resale restrictions, just like VGF2. And even if PVB2 is a new association with restrictions, resale owners still have access to PVB1, so it's not like they're shut out of the Poly. So yeah, IMO, bupkis.
> 
> If Disney announces "new, greatest, most wonderful DVC resort of all time and it definitely has resale restrictions," coming in 2028, by all means, it might make sense to buy Direct in 2028. But I don't think the idea that they MIGHT do that down the road is a compelling reason to buy Direct in 2022.
> 
> Buying Direct in 2022 is still about Riviera.



You are right. It’s about RIV right now. But, you are buying something long term and knowing resale shuts you out of any new resort that is deemed as one is something to consider.

If Poly tower is new and you don’t fit in a studio and need/want a larger unit, then PVB isn’t a choice

Knowing a building has been announced which has not yet been confirmed to be available to resale buyers.

DLT may be difficult at 7 months but that’s not the same as not even having a chance.

So, it is something I think is important to think about in todays market

Now, some obviously don’t care about having restricted points for RIV and anything down the line.

But, it certainly is something one should decide if it matters or is worth the extra to own direct points that will be good everywhere.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> You are right. It’s about RIV right now. But, you are buying something long term and knowing resale shuts you out of any new resort that is deemed as one is something to consider.
> 
> If Poly tower is new and you don’t fit in a studio and need/want a larger unit, then PVB isn’t a choice
> 
> Knowing a building has been announced which has not yet been confirmed to be available to resale buyers.
> 
> DLT may be difficult at 7 months but that’s not the same as not even having a chance.
> 
> So, it is something I think is important to think about in todays market
> 
> Now, some obviously don’t care about having restricted points for RIV and anything down the line.
> 
> But, it certainly is something one should decide if it matters or is worth the extra to own direct points that will be good everywhere.


Right but this all assumes that buying resale is a permanent decision. I'm not saying "buy resale and never think about it again." Resale contracts appreciate in value, just as Direct prices increase over time. Trying to anticipate DVC's next move and buying direct based on guesses about the future is a fool's errand.

I think it makes a lot more sense to buy what makes sense now (which, as you said, is a Riviera-based decision) and then buy Direct if and only if those things you're speculating about ACTUALLY come to pass.

Disney might announce a great new resort that has restrictions tied to it, and they might not. Why would I buy Direct NOW based on that "maybe"? If they don't, I wasted a bunch of money. If they do, I can buy Direct at that point.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> You are right. It’s about RIV right now. But, you are buying something long term and knowing resale shuts you out of any new resort that is deemed as one is something to consider.
> 
> If Poly tower is new and you don’t fit in a studio and need/want a larger unit, then PVB isn’t a choice
> 
> Knowing a building has been announced which has not yet been confirmed to be available to resale buyers.
> 
> DLT may be difficult at 7 months but that’s not the same as not even having a chance.
> 
> So, it is something I think is important to think about in todays market
> 
> Now, some obviously don’t care about having restricted points for RIV and anything down the line.
> 
> But, it certainly is something one should decide if it matters or is worth the extra to own direct points that will be good everywhere.


VGF2 makes sense because unlike RIV, no resale strings attached. It will hold its value better for this reason. There are probably not going to be another opportunity to buy direct at this price point for a resort that expiring 2064 or later. Poly2 will expire either 2066 or 2074 but will be higher than $207(base price now) even with any aggressive incentives. I like to know I do have a chance staying at DLT with my direct points not 0.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> VGF2 makes sense because unlike RIV, no resale strings attached. It will hold its value better for this reason. There are probably not going to be another opportunity to buy direct at this price point for a resort that expiring 2064 or later. Poly2 will expire either 2066 or 2074 but will be higher than $207(base price now) even with any aggressive incentives. I like to know I do have a chance starting at DLT with my direct points not 0.



I am just not sure we have enough info to say VGF will always hold itself at a much higher level than RIV.  There are a lot of people who love the resort and resale restrictions don’t seem to be a major factor for a lot of buyers.

I think that is because people know you can do both…add resale RIV for RIV and add other resorts for the rest. 

Now, for those that do care, and don’t mine the shorter term, go with VGF. Price is close enough to do that now,


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Right but this all assumes that buying resale is a permanent decision. I'm not saying "buy resale and never think about it again." Resale contracts appreciate in value, just as Direct prices increase over time. Trying to anticipate DVC's next move and buying direct based on guesses about the future is a fool's errand.
> 
> I think it makes a lot more sense to buy what makes sense now (which, as you said, is a Riviera-based decision) and then buy Direct if and only if those things you're speculating about ACTUALLY come to pass.
> 
> Disney might announce a great new resort that has restrictions tied to it, and they might not. Why would I buy Direct NOW based on that "maybe"? If they don't, I wasted a bunch of money. If they do, I can buy Direct at that point.



Sure, addition-it’s is real but not everyone gets it. Some buy and never add more some do have to consider the benefits of direct points has to offer,

Making the assumption that your resale points will definitely rise is also a maybe and no one knows what will happen.  Direct could be enhance that resale market takes a hit that your points are not worth as much as you hope.  

Of course, you are buying for a maybe. But, buying resale means you closed the door completely for things that may be something you want,

We do know that in the next 3 years, we will have DLT and the new Poly as new builds.  Will they follow RIV and be eliminated from resale buyers? Maybe maybe not.  If one cares, in case they are, then direct makes sense.

People don’t have to agree but there are benefits to owning direct points now and in the future and it’s silly to not at least consider if those will matter to you and to what degree.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> I am just not sure we have enough info to say VGF will always hold itself at a much higher level than RIV.  There are a lot of people who love the resort and resale restrictions don’t seem to be a major factor for a lot of buyers.
> 
> I think that is because people know you can do both…add resale RIV for RIV and add other resorts for the rest.
> 
> Now, for those that do care, and don’t mine the shorter term, go with VGF. Price is close enough to do that now,


Unfortunately RIV did not win me over enough for me to buy. I’d stay there sometimes, room and food quality are excellent but I don’t care for the location. Ugh, I still have 4 days to decide to buy VGF2 or not.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Unfortunately RIV did not win me over enough for me to buy. I’d stay there sometimes, room and food quality are excellent but I don’t care for the location. Ugh, I still have 4 days to decide to buy VGF2 or not.



And, if the resort itself is not for you, I would not buy it.  IMO, that is the first  
part of it all!

Well, you have 4 days to get a contract started…you have another 10 days to cancel It so it gives you a little more time.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Sure, addition-it’s is real but not everyone gets it. Some buy and never add more some do have to consider the benefits of direct points has to offer,
> 
> Making the assumption that your resale points will definitely rise is also a maybe and no one knows what will happen.  Direct could be enhance that resale market takes a hit that your points are not worth as much as you hope.
> 
> Of course, you are buying for a maybe. But, buying resale means you closed the door completely for things that may be something you want,
> 
> We do know that in the next 3 years, we will have DLT and the new Poly as new builds.  Will they follow RIV and be eliminated from resale buyers? Maybe maybe not.  If one cares, in case they are, then direct makes sense.
> 
> People don’t have to agree but there are benefits to owning direct points now and in the future and it’s silly to not at least consider if those will matter to you and to what degree.


Minor point, but I wasn't making a case for adding on, I was making a case for flipping.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Minor point, but I wasn't making a case for adding on, I was making a case for flipping.



Got it! Each approach has pros/cons and each situation makes the difference larger or smaller. A difference of $10k isn't the same as $4k.

Definitely benefits to having direct points, no question about that.  Whether those benefits are worth the extra now and in the future? 

Only the buyer can decide.  Many think it is..many think it’s not! Hence why our ROFR thread is large!


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> And, if the resort itself is not for you, I would not buy it.  IMO, that is the first
> part of it all!
> 
> Well, you have 4 days to get a contract started…you have another 10 days to cancel It so it gives you a little more time.


I read before that you have till June 1st to make final payment for VGF2. They give you two months +?


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I read before that you have till June 1st to make final payment for VGF2. They give you two months +?



Yes.  I asked to have my payments billed up to 90 days and they agreed.  So, I put down the deposit, paying $10K on April 2nd and May 2nd, and balance on June 2nd.

I should have my check from the sale of SSR by then too and because it’s all going on my Disney Visa, I don’t have to actually pay it off until November!


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Yes.  I asked to have my payments billed up to 90 days and they agreed.  So, I put down the deposit, paying $10K on April 2nd and May 2nd, and balance on June 2nd.
> 
> I should have my check from the sale of SSR by then too and because it’s all going on my Disney Visa, I don’t have to actually pay it off until November!


I asked my guide and he told me he needs an approval from management for an extension beyond 30 days. I’m paying with Disney Visa as well if I buy.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I asked my guide and he told me he needs an approval from management for an extension beyond 30 days. I’m paying with Disney Visa as well if I buy.



When I asked, I know it needs approval, so I just said, "Can you please see if you can get me approval for the 90 days?" So, to be fair, I did preface the conversation with knowing it was not something automatically done as he said at first the 30 day line.

I am also buying 300 points so not sure if that played a role either.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> When I asked, I know it needs approval, so I just said, "Can you please see if you can get me approval for the 90 days?" So, to be fair, I did preface the conversation with knowing it was not something automatically done as he said at first the 30 day line.
> 
> I am also buying 300 points so not sure if that played a role either.


I’m probably buying 200, I can swing that. 300 I would need to sell a contract.


----------



## Mpeter57

Can anyone tell me why Disney does not buy back Poly very often? I know we can’t predict ROFR but I’m just curious since it’s a sold out resort.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Mpeter57 said:


> Can anyone tell me why Disney does not buy back Poly very often? I know we can’t predict ROFR but I’m just curious since it’s a sold out resort.



Likely due to the fact they knew Poly2 would be coming up for sale soon. Now that it’s announced I doubt they take back much. Likely will be taking back contracts based on the trends we’ve seen which is anything south of $145ish pp.


----------



## Sandisw

Mpeter57 said:


> Can anyone tell me why Disney does not buy back Poly very often? I know we can’t predict ROFR but I’m just curious since it’s a sold out resort.



It just may be a resort that they don't feel they have a lot of direct inquiries to buy and have plenty of points through foreclosure or other means to meet the low demand for direct.  I do also agree that now that they will be adding new DVC rooms to the location, they will have no need to buy Poly contracts deeded to the current buildings.


----------



## Mpeter57

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Likely due to the fact they knew Poly2 would be coming up for sale soon. Now that it’s announced I doubt they take back much. Likely will be taking back contracts based on the trends we’ve seen which is anything south of $145ish pp.


That makes sense. I was wondering about that but I feel like they still take VGF even though more DVC rooms are becoming available with VGF2. But maybe Poly2 will be more rooms??


----------



## Mpeter57

Mpeter57 said:


> That makes sense. I was wondering about that but I feel like they still take VGF even though more DVC rooms are becoming available with VGF2. But maybe Poly2 will be more rooms??


And thank you for your reply


----------



## Mpeter57

Sandisw said:


> It just may be a resort that they don't feel they have a lot of direct inquiries to buy and have plenty of points through foreclosure or other means to meet the low demand for direct.  I do also agree that now that they will be adding new DVC rooms to the location, they will have no need to buy Poly contracts deeded to the current buildings.


Yeah, makes sense too. Thanks for your reply.
I’m waiting on AKL in ROFR at the moment and am tempted to try for Poly if this doesn’t go through. Or maybe as an add on eventually.


----------



## MommaMagic

I just wanted to show my full timeline on my resale Poly contract since today we reached the last stage. POINTS!

1/26 - signed contract
2/18 - passed ROFR
2/26 - closed on contract
3/10 - Disney received contract
3/21 - Disney sent member log in and member #
3/26 - Points loaded into our account

We just booked our first trip today for the holidays at the Poly! We are so excited to be Home for the Holidays


----------



## DarthDadMan

Sandisw said:


> It just may be a resort that they don't feel they have a lot of direct inquiries to buy and have plenty of points through foreclosure or other means to meet the low demand for direct.  I do also agree that now that they will be adding new DVC rooms to the location, they will have no need to buy Poly contracts deeded to the current buildings.


It’ll be interesting to watch the Poly resale market then because it feels like it’ll be stalled until more details come out on PVB2, in particular the condo association details.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Sandisw said:


> Yes.  I asked to have my payments billed up to 90 days and they agreed.  So, I put down the deposit, paying $10K on April 2nd and May 2nd, and balance on June 2nd.
> 
> I should have my check from the sale of SSR by then too and because it’s all going on my Disney Visa, I don’t have to actually pay it off until November!


OK so if they ok it... I can put down a deposit,  make a few payments between now and June, and then put the balance on my disney visa in June and get 6 months from June to pay it off? I'm sitting here crunching numbers....


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> OK so if they ok it... I can put down a deposit,  make a few payments between now and June, and then put the balance on my disney visa in June and get 6 months from June to pay it off? I'm sitting here crunching numbers....


How many points are you looking to buy?


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> How many points are you looking to buy?


I don't know.... I'm playing  with numbers to see what we can get. I don't want to be DVC poor lol (you know eating Ramen noodles every day so we can pay for our contract lol)


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I don't know.... I'm playing  with numbers to see what we can get. I don't want to be DVC poor lol (you know eating Ramen noodles every day so we can pay for our contract lol)


If eating ramen noodles in your DVC room probably taste delicious


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think any Direct owner should be counting on DLT availability at 7 months, so they're basically no better off than resale owners. As to PVB2, my assumption is that it will be a extension of PVB and not subject to resale restrictions, just like VGF2. And even if PVB2 is a new association with restrictions, resale owners still have access to PVB1, so it's not like they're shut out of the Poly. So yeah, IMO, bupkis.
> 
> If Disney announces "new, greatest, most wonderful DVC resort of all time and it definitely has resale restrictions," coming in 2028, by all means, it might make sense to buy Direct in 2028. But I don't think the idea that they MIGHT do that down the road is a compelling reason to buy Direct in 2022.
> 
> Buying Direct in 2022 is still about Riviera.


We’ll this is where we disagree! Personally, I love Riviera, but I also think Poly2 will probably have a new association, associated with Poly like BRV is to CCV, and DLT will be far from an impossibility at 7 months. Of course, it’s a guaranteed impossibility if you don’t have direct points. I don’t want to be barred from any Epcot area resort after 2042 either, or any brand new resort down the line, which for me is a matter of when not if.

I have a ton of resale points, but I also see the value in buying direct. I’ve noticed, however, that many resale buyers who feel otherwise don‘t seem to be open to discussing or even acknowledging the validity of the opposing point of view.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Paul Stupin said:


> We’ll this is where we disagree! Personally, I love Riviera, but I also think Poly2 will probably have a new association, associated with Poly like BRV is to CCV, and DLT will be far from an impossibility at 7 months. Of course, it’s a guaranteed impossibility if you don’t have direct points. I don’t want to be barred from any Epcot area resort after 2042 either, or any brand new resort down the line, which for me is a matter of when not if.
> 
> I have a ton of resale points, but I also see the value in buying direct. I’ve noticed, however, that many resale buyers who feel otherwise don‘t seem to be open to discussing or even acknowledging the validity of the opposing point of view.


Don't get me wrong, if you're happy with the portfolio of what's offered to Direct members, go for it. If we see $40 incentives at OKW/AKV/SSR like we just saw at BLT, I'll probably buy Direct myself. My point isn't mainly about direct vs resale, it's about the timeline. I don't think a good REASON to buy Direct is what you think Disney might do or offer several years from now. If that's your deciding factor, you might as well buy resale now and then flip your points to Direct if those things that you're anticipating actually happen.


----------



## Sandisw

sjdrr1313 said:


> OK so if they ok it... I can put down a deposit,  make a few payments between now and June, and then put the balance on my disney visa in June and get 6 months from June to pay it off? I'm sitting here crunching numbers....



Correct! I don’t know if the first two payments have to be of any set minimum because I am doing $10K and $10k…so I would be sure to ask that too


----------



## Royal Consort

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think a good REASON to buy Direct is what you think Disney might do or offer several years from now. If that's your deciding factor, you might as well buy resale now and then flip your points to Direct if those things that you're anticipating actually happen.



I think its a valid reason. 2042 is going to take a vast swathe of current options out of the system. Buying direct for future resort availability was one of several reasons I purchased direct. I also really like Riviera, in spite of it being super high on the 'old ladyness' scale. So if DVC don't build anything I want to access in the future, fine but the direct points are an insurance policy. I paid an equivalent of VGF resale price for direct with incentives anyway.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> Don't get me wrong, if you're happy with the portfolio of what's offered to Direct members, go for it. If we see $40 incentives at OKW/AKV/SSR like we just saw at BLT, I'll probably buy Direct myself. My point isn't mainly about direct vs resale, it's about the timeline. I don't think a good REASON to buy Direct is what you think Disney might do or offer several years from now. If that's your deciding factor, you might as well buy resale now and then flip your points to Direct if those things that you're anticipating actually happen.



I think buying resale now, only to flip points to buy direct at some indeterminate point in the future, just isn’t a cost effective strategy, especially considering the kind of incentives being offered recently for Aulani and BLT, and currently right now for VGF2. And I also think that Disney’s very effective direct pricing strategy could exert considerable downward pressure on resale going forward. It’s not a case where Disney might prohibit resale owners from booking the Epcot resorts after 2042, it’s pretty much a certainty.

There’s a more than good chance that Poly2 will have its own association. It’s a huge new build, not a quick hotel wing flip that wouldn’t have made much sense as it’s own entity. Along with Poly2 and DLT, the number of new resorts that will probably shut out resale buyers will only continue to grow. And if resale goes down, and direct pricing creeps up, there’s a viable argument for buying direct right now. And that’s not even counting Riviera, where I don’t own but very much like to stay.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

It’s probably safe to say that most of us on these boards are owners of both direct and resale contracts for all the reasons everyone mentioned. 75% of my points are resale but I also own decent number of direct so that I have the option to book at future resorts. I think it’s interesting that more podcasters and vloggers seem to be shedding themselves of resale points over direct to be able to book at future resorts but they promote resale like crazy because the sponsors of all these sites are resale companies. I get it though. You can’t bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## Ruttangel

HIRyeDVC said:


> It’s probably safe to say that most of us on these boards are owners of both direct and resale contracts for all the reasons everyone mentioned.


There was a poll where currently 75% were Blue Card and 25% White card. That percentage will probably move to 70/30 as some resale qualified as Blue Card before recent changes.
I find that international owners more resale as park passes a lot better value here so don't need AP discounts (if they come back)


----------



## shand32783

Sandisw said:


> Got it! Each approach has pros/cons and each situation makes the difference larger or smaller. A difference of $10k isn't the same as $4k.
> 
> Definitely benefits to having direct points, no question about that.  Whether those benefits are worth the extra now and in the future?
> 
> Only the buyer can decide.  Many think it is..many think it’s not! Hence why our ROFR thread is large!


For those of us unaware of the direct purchase benefits (other than staying at all properties rather than just some), what are those benefits for people that live out of state that may not know, say compared to resale? Is there a cheat sheet out there comparing the two? I know annual pass pricing seems to be different if you live in state, etc. A good AP discount would help offset some of those costs. There is only 2 of us, so we wouldn't recoup as much as say a 4 person family. I'm looking for $$$ savings. =)


----------



## Chia1974

shand32783 said:


> What are those benefits for people that live out of state, compared to resale? Is there a cheat sheet out there comparing the two?


https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/dvc-direct-vs-resale


----------



## Chia1974

shand32783 said:


> What are those benefits for people that live out of state, compared to resale? Is there a cheat sheet out there comparing the two?


There are a ton of YouTube videos on this subject. We’re out of state and own both.


----------



## Sandisw

shand32783 said:


> What are those benefits for people that live out of state, compared to resale? Is there a cheat sheet out there comparing the two?



Not really.  My use of word benefits is referring  to access to all resorts, now and in the future.  It refers to eligibility to membership perks, whatever they are, if you own the required amount, currently 150.

Resale means you are not eligible for any of that if that is all you own.  Right now, we have merchandise and food discounts, special events, and access to the Epcot Lounge.  We are eligible for the DVC Sorcerer pass when it comes back on sale..if an AP fits your travel style.

But, those will not be worth the savings for some.  That is why I said it’s an individual decision. For me, as an out of state DVC owner, it is worth it to have access to it all.  For others, it’s not.


----------



## shand32783

Chia1974 said:


> There are a ton of YouTube videos on this subject. We’re out of state and own both.


Thanks. I'll try to peek around. If/When AP comes back, savings in that arena for out of state people, would be more interesting to me. I think we saved when we would renew, but not sure if being a direct owner gave you a better AP price or not.


----------



## Cyberc1978

MommaMagic said:


> I just wanted to show my full timeline on my resale Poly contract since today we reached the last stage. POINTS!
> 
> 1/26 - signed contract
> 2/18 - passed ROFR
> 2/26 - closed on contract
> 3/10 - Disney received contract
> 3/21 - Disney sent member log in and member #
> 3/26 - Points loaded into our account
> 
> We just booked our first trip today for the holidays at the Poly! We are so excited to be Home for the Holidays


My timeline for buying VGF2 - sorry couldn’t help myself 

3/23 contacting a DVC sales guide
3/24 points in my account
3/25 signed contract  
4/23 last date to pay for the points, no deposit.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Paul Stupin said:


> I think buying resale now, only to flip points to buy direct at some indeterminate point in the future, just isn’t a cost effective strategy, especially considering the kind of incentives being offered recently for Aulani and BLT, and currently right now for VGF2. And I also think that Disney’s very effective direct pricing strategy could exert considerable downward pressure on resale going forward. It’s not a case where Disney might prohibit resale owners from booking the Epcot resorts after 2042, it’s pretty much a certainty.
> 
> There’s a more than good chance that Poly2 will have its own association. It’s a huge new build, not a quick hotel wing flip that wouldn’t have made much sense as it’s own entity. Along with Poly2 and DLT, the number of new resorts that will probably shut out resale buyers will only continue to grow. And if resale goes down, and direct pricing creeps up, there’s a viable argument for buying direct right now. And that’s not even counting Riviera, where I don’t own but very much like to stay.


Disney has zero interest in exerting downard pressure on resale prices. If anything, ROFR serves as immunity against such pressure. We just went through a *once in a century* global pandemic and ROFR paused for what... a few months?


----------



## shand32783

Sandisw said:


> Not really.  My use of word benefits is referring  to access to all resorts, now and in the future.  It refers to eligibility to membership perks, whatever they are, if you own the required amount, currently 150.
> 
> Resale means you are not eligible for any of that if that is all you own.  Right now, we have merchandise and food discounts, special events, and access to the Epcot Lounge.  We are eligible for the DVC Sorcerer pass when it comes back on sale..if an AP fits your travel style.
> 
> But, those will not be worth the savings for some.  That is why I said it’s an individual decision. For me, as an out of state DVC owner, it is worth it to have access to it all.  For others, it’s not.


That's what I was more or less trying to ask about. We had AP for about 5 years and I lost my job during the pandemic. We cut back on some stuff and AP was one of the cuts. We are resale, so the only AP discount we saw was when we renewed. Was trying to figure out if Direct DVC owners got a better AP price(out of state) or maybe better % off of food/clothing and such.


----------



## Ruttangel

Sandisw said:


> Not really.  My use of word benefits is referring  to access to all resorts, now and in the future.


Does it concern you about the increase in point charts, I mean 1 week in a VGF TPV is over 200pts in August! 
just worries me that brand new resorts might just be completely crazy charts and then you can't justify spending 3 days at a new one when could get 7 somewhere else


----------



## Sandisw

shand32783 said:


> That's what I was more or less trying to ask about. We had AP for about 5 years and I lost my job during the pandemic. We cut back on some stuff and AP was one of the cuts. We are resale, so the only AP discount we saw was when we renewed. Was trying to figure out if Direct DVC owners got a better AP price(out of state) or maybe better % off of food/clothing and such.



We currently do.  But, AP sales are suspended so until they return it is a benefit we have, but can not access.


----------



## Sandisw

Ruttangel said:


> Does it concern you about the increase in point charts, I mean 1 week in a VGF TPV is over 200pts in August!
> just worries me that brand new resorts might just be completely crazy charts and then you can't justify spending 3 days at a new one when could get 7 somewhere else



I would rather go 4 days at a resort I love than 7 at one that is not my favorite. If the point charts keep going up...and there is a place I want to stay, then I will adjust my trips.

Since RIV and VGF are tops for me, I am already used to having to spend more for rooms.  So, I am expecting things will increase with new options and will adjust if these prove to be places I want to add as part of my trips.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> Disney has zero interest in exerting downard pressure on resale prices. If anything, ROFR serves as immunity against such pressure. We just went through a *once in a century* global pandemic and ROFR paused for what... a few months?


Uh, huh? Of course they’re interested in undermining resale, it’s their principal competition! And they’re competing, as we’ve seen in the last few months, by pricing their product closer to resale and attaching resale restrictions…shutting resale buyers out of new resorts and forcing the resale price down to better compete with the lower direct prices. I’m sure you understand that they’d rather you buy a direct contract than a resale one.

The resale market is never going away, it’s good for all of us. But that doesn’t mean it’s prices can’t go down. Look at the VGF resale market prices, and compare them to a month ago.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Paul Stupin said:


> Uh, huh? Of course they’re interested in undermining resale, it’s their principal competition! And they’re competing, as we’ve seen in the last few months, by pricing their product closer to resale and attaching resale restrictions…shutting resale buyers out of new resorts and forcing the resale price down to better compete with the lower direct prices. I’m sure you understand that they’d rather you buy a direct contract than a resale one.
> 
> The resale market is never going away, it’s good for all of us. But that doesn’t mean it’s prices can’t go down. Look at the VGF resale market prices, and compare them to a month ago.


You're contradicting yourself. 

No crap Disney wants you to buy Direct... which is why they use ROFR to drive up the price of resale contracts to make resale less appealing to buyers. This is to the benefit of resale SELLERS. 

Letting the price collapse, which is the only risk of owning resale points that you might want to flip someday, isn't something they're going to do because cheap resale points torpedoes their own Direct business.


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> Unfortunately RIV did not win me over enough for me to buy. I’d stay there sometimes, room and food quality are excellent but I don’t care for the location. Ugh, I still have 4 days to decide to buy VGF2 or not.


Same!


----------



## Sarah T.

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Swaysui---$130-$22700-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 9/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/20, passed 1/3
> 
> Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/12
> 
> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> Hudakjr---$147-$15900-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 10/21, 450/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17
> 
> jlong06 (seller)---$156-$8791-50-AKV-Aug-4/21, 44/22, 50/23- sent 1/4, passed 1/18
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19
> 
> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19
> 
> Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9, passed 1/25
> 
> CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Kristina Carson---$135-$23609-160-AKV-Dec-30/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/13, passed 1/31
> 
> Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13, passed 2/2
> 
> Keirabella2012(Seller)---$152-$8466-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 41/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/22
> 
> Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1, passed 2/23
> 
> John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1, passed 2/24
> 
> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/7
> 
> Happygigi---$150-$16118-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7
> 
> halldy69---$137-$15789-110-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 110/23- sent 2/3, passed 3/7
> 
> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/10
> 
> Mkramer1121---$134-$23547-160-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 172/22, 148/23-International seller- sent 2/18, passed 3/12
> 
> LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> Bigorsmall---$115-$319485-250-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28, passed 3/3
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> JC1984---$133-$12526-85-AUL-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 85/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22
> 
> kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/22
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> bdoleary---$155-$24764-150-BCV-Aug-150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Closing Costs split- sent 1/19, passed 2/3
> 
> 
> DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7
> 
> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-593/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-0/21, 500/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31, passed 2/23
> 
> buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/3
> 
> 
> Cleeevus---$155-$33150-210-BCV-Oct-0/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 2/10, passed 3/15
> 
> PoppyJ---$172-$14144-75-BCV-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23-International Seller- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/10
> 
> Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> lgalexander---$169-$37853-210-BLT-Feb-420/21, 210/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18
> 
> itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 1/19, passed 2/4
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> MouseFan Down Under---$174-$29842-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 160/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/9
> 
> Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> Jgc014---$161-$17394-100-BLT-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23-International- sent 2/22, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> Mushu90---$175-$5212-25-BWV-Jun-0/21, 48/22, 25/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/14
> 
> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/14
> 
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/18
> 
> suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/8
> 
> minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/10
> 
> vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25, passed 3/17
> 
> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8, passed 1/3
> 
> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3
> 
> jenne---$99-$7489-70-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 70/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Snowy82---$129-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Jgc014---$135-$7712-50-OKW(E)-Jun-46/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12, passed 1/31
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 177/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2, passed 1/5
> 
> Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> Kona Kouple---$158-$34098-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 106/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/17, passed 1/10
> 
> MarcW83---$160-$28889-175-PVB-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 175/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11
> 
> Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> Drea'sADisneyVillain---$185-$23924-125-PVB-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 1/28, passed 2/18
> 
> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/18
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$175-$31500-175-PVB-Dec-0/20, 212/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/21
> 
> broadmoorglen---$165-$34846-200-PVB-Feb-0/21, 116/22, 200/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/23
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7
> 
> Nicole6888---$165-$25559-150-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 87/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18
> 
> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/22
> 
> Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/27
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7, passed 1/3
> 
> momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sep-160/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 12/7, passed 1/11
> 
> labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/17
> 
> Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/18
> 
> rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> nick_will-$120-$8600-80-SSR-Oct-30/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25, passed 2/9
> 
> mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/11
> 
> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-200/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 2/4, passed 2/27
> 
> Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/12
> 
> john7994---$125-$21996-160-SSR-Feb-160/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11
> 
> birchtree95---$285-$46592-160-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 199/23-Delay Closing 9/19/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/23
> 
> celesta---$289-$29609-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/11
> 
> dlam32---$280-$46715-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/14
> 
> asunutgirl---$310-$21780-68-VGC-Mar-68/21, 68/22, 68/23, 68/24- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> 
> fabricmage---$304-$29364-92-VGC-Mar-0/21, 184/22, 92/23, 92/24- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> DVChris---$270-$45097-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/24
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27
> 
> hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/3
> 
> Lottiesmommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22, passed 2/10
> 
> Matty B13---$185-$33551-170-VGF-Feb-0/21, 340/22, 170/23, 170/24- sent 2/11, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 4vrdreamin---$121-$33098-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-International seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/13
> 
> Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Sydney2020---$125-$27429-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/16
> 
> clarker99---$124-$20482-150-BRV@WL-Oct-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21, passed 1/17
> 
> Kreif12---$162-$26174-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 82/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/17
> 
> DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18
> 
> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27
> 
> DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23-Delayed Close in May- sent 1/20, passed 2/8
> 
> John Gry---$175-$30884-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> John Gry---$165-$23263-130-CCV@WL-Dec-138/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/7, passed 2/28
> 
> racho---$170-$34744-200-CCV@WL-Dec-374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfsag123---$140-$18430-120-AKV-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23- sent 2/20
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$133-$28911-200-AKV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/8
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> 
> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17
> 
> Hoppy-tn---$140-$38826-250-BWV-Dec-84/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 2/18
> 
> Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller pays 1/2 closing- sent 3/25
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$85-$5120-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 21/22- sent 1/20
> 
> jenne---$99-$7489-70-HHI-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 70/23, 70/24- sent 2/22
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Heynowirv---$131-$7468-50-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 47/22, 50/23- sent 2/23
> 
> BeachClub2014---$108-$16792-150-OKW-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/6
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW(E)-Apr-1/21,191/22, 110/23- sent 1/21
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1
> 
> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- International Seller- sent 1/12
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9
> 
> jscopes---$162-$10704-60-PVB-Sep-45/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 3/7
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> christophles---$155-$33034-200-PVB-Aug-0/21, 163/22, 247/23-seller pay MF22 used- sent 3/15
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29
> 
> Kaetau---$130-$22822-160-SSR-Oct-104/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/12
> 
> Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16
> 
> davidl81(Seller)---$129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21
> 
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24
> 
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4
> 
> Sandisw (seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23-Buyer pays MF '22- sent 3/8
> 
> Klinger13---$142-$19222-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24
> 
> jacec---$186-$19886-100-VGF-Dec-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/10
> 
> MinnieSueB---$170-$17000-100-VGF-Jun-0/20, 91/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/4
> 
> pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huskerfanatic7(Seller)---$138-$11751-75-BRV@WL-Dec-18/21, 74/22, 75/23- sent 1/12
> 
> John Gry---$116-$49412-400-BRV@WL-Apr-0/21, 231/22, 400/23- sent 1/25
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$28743-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 88/22, 175/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/7
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1
> 
> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29, taken 2/17
> 
> sipnride---$125-$14034-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 12/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/23
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 138/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/15
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7, taken 3/25
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> buzzrelly---$158-$31600-200-BCV-Apr-0/21, 347/22, 200/23- sent 1/13, taken 1/27
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$170-$29750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17
> 
> Cr8tive---$162-$26749-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13, taken 2/4
> 
> Hoppy-tn---$130-$28460-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 180/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, taken 2/17
> 
> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23
> 
> CDKG---$144-$23516-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/6, taken 2/23
> 
> 1sttimelongtime---$143-$28600-200-BWV-Mar- 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/10, taken 3/4
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/10
> 
> msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10
> 
> NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> 
> MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> 
> pinballj---$145-$16336-100-BWV-Dec-55/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/23, taken 3/22
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$140-$22902-150-BWV-Feb-139/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/3, taken 3/22
> 
> CDKG---$149-$24181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF'21- sent 1/28- taken 2/18
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$73-$19170-250-HH-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> snowy82---$127-$21109-150-OKW-Oct-150/150,150/150,150/150, sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/16
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/25
> 
> birchtree95---$104-$25893-230-OKW-Aug-0/21, 144/22, 230/23- sent 2/13, taken 3/7
> 
> Calismic---$108-$24840-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23 - sent 2/8, taken 3/7
> 
> Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/3, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, taken 1/10
> 
> mom2alix---$120-$14929-110-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/11
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Cleeevus(Seller)---$120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10
> 
> jrr4885---$132-$14460-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> Markmyboy---$136-$18696-124-SSR-Dec-124/21, 124/22, 124/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/23
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$128-$55311-400-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 746/22, 400/23- sent 2/4, taken 2/23
> 
> Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11, taken 3/7
> 
> Jrr4885---$130-$15578-115-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 57/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/8
> 
> brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16, taken 3/9
> 
> RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, taken 3/11
> 
> mousehouse23---$128-$21113-150-SSR-Sep-129/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15, taken 3/17
> 
> MnDisGirl---$120-$25548-200-SSR-Feb-115/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/26, taken 3/16
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Harmon54---$118-$19755-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 256/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/14, taken 3/6
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27
> 
> hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22, taken 2/23
> 
> Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> You're contradicting yourself.
> 
> No crap Disney wants you to buy Direct... which is why they use ROFR to drive up the price of resale contracts to make resale less appealing to buyers. This is to the benefit of resale SELLERS.
> 
> Letting the price collapse, which is the only risk of owning resale points that you might want to flip someday, isn't something they're going to do because cheap resale points torpedoes their own Direct business.



No contradiction whatsoever. Let’s look at VGF2. 179 a point for 300+ direct. Resale contracts that were asking over 200 a point before the price was announced go down. Someone just bought one for 144. So if someone was holding on to a VGF contract to flip, they didn’t do too well.

I think what you’re mistaking is that DVC does not ROFR resorts currently on sale. So as long as those VGF incentives are alive, the resale price will stay depressed. If, as you say, Poly2 is in the same association as Poly1, the same thing could happen. But even if it’s not, Poly1 could still go down because more buyers might want Poly2. And less buyers doesn’t help sellers either, no?


----------



## Sarah T.

MnDisGirl---$120-$25548-200-SSR-Feb-115/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/26, taken 3/16

MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25


----------



## kmedina

Paul Stupin said:


> No contradiction whatsoever. Let’s look at VGF2. 179 a point for 300+ direct. Resale contracts that were asking over 200 a point before the price was announced go down. Someone just bought one for 144. So if someone was holding on to a VGF contract to flip, they didn’t do too well.
> 
> I think what you’re mistaking is that DVC does not ROFR resorts currently on sale. So as long as those VGF incentives are alive, the resale price will stay depressed. If, as you say, Poly2 is in the same association as Poly1, the same thing could happen. But even if it’s not, Poly1 could still go down because more buyers might want Poly2. And less buyers doesn’t help sellers either, no?


I know you talked me out of buying Poly resale. We decided to wait for news of the new Poly tower. If they are the same association, I will be kicking myself for letting go such a killer resale deal, especially given Disney has been waiving Poly in ROFR. On the other hand, I am still kind of hoping they're the same association anyway. I want access to the new stuff AND the original studios.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Paul Stupin said:


> No contradiction whatsoever. Let’s look at VGF2. 179 a point for 300+ direct. Resale contracts that were asking over 200 a point before the price was announced go down. Someone just bought one for 144. So if someone was holding on to a VGF contract to flip, they didn’t do too well.


Okay first of all I never would have advised anyone to buy VGF resale at $200. I would never advise anyone to buy any resale that's priced higher than the current "on sale resort" direct price. 

You can't look at a "before and after" bracketing a huge resort expansion going on sale. Go back to 2019 and VGF could be had for $156.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

kmedina said:


> I know you talked me out of buying Poly resale. We decided to wait for news of the new Poly tower. If they are the same association, I will be kicking myself for letting go such a killer resale deal, especially given Disney has been waiving Poly in ROFR. On the other hand, I am still kind of hoping they're the same association anyway. I want access to the new stuff AND the original studios.


If Poly 2 gets the same incentives that VGF2 got on launch, you'll pay the same for direct in two years that you'd pay for resale now (allowing for some inflation).


----------



## kmedina

CaptainAmerica said:


> If Poly 2 gets the same incentives that VGF2 got on launch, you'll pay the same for direct in two years that you'd pay for resale now (allowing for some inflation).


I negotiated down to $155 a point for 300 points. I figure it will be closer to $200 a point by the time I buy them in 2024. Granted, I will probably get less than 300 (so I will lose the discount for purchasing the higher amount). I'm thinking now of getting 200 at VGF2, 200 at Poly, and 100 at DLT, but my mind changes daily. We'll see.


----------



## rollnstns

CaptainAmerica said:


> You're contradicting yourself.
> 
> No crap Disney wants you to buy Direct... which is why they use ROFR to drive up the price of resale contracts to make resale less appealing to buyers. This is to the benefit of resale SELLERS.
> 
> Letting the price collapse, which is the only risk of owning resale points that you might want to flip someday, isn't something they're going to do because cheap resale points torpedoes their own Direct business.


I believe that Disney needs resale out there. Resale helps people who aren’t able to justify the direct price, get them in the door. The more people have to spend on visiting the parks, the better for Disney.  The last thing Disney wants is a bunch of points that are already paid for not being used. Resale helps people get there more often.


----------



## Paul Stupin

kmedina said:


> I know you talked me out of buying Poly resale. We decided to wait for news of the new Poly tower. If they are the same association, I will be kicking myself for letting go such a killer resale deal, especially given Disney has been waiving Poly in ROFR. On the other hand, I am still kind of hoping they're the same association anyway. I want access to the new stuff AND the original studios.


I truly hope you won’t be kicking yourself! But one way or another I hope we’ll both enjoy the new tower!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> If Poly 2 gets the same incentives that VGF2 got on launch, you'll pay the same for direct in two years that you'd pay for resale now (allowing for some inflation).


Fingers crossed Poly2 will be a good deal!


----------



## Paul Stupin

rollnstns said:


> I believe that Disney needs resale out there. Resale helps people who aren’t able to justify the direct price, get them in the door. The more people have to spend on visiting the parks, the better for Disney.  The last thing Disney wants is a bunch of points that are already paid for not being used. Resale helps people get there more often.


I think Disney loves it when DVC owners don’t use their points. It puts more money in their pockets. They can sell already paid for rooms again for cash stays.


----------



## john7994

mkramer1121 said:


> At least you got your documents...We passed the same day, same title company, and I'm still waiting for my closing docs...Curious if the delay is the international seller...Initial email from Magic Vacation Title did say up to 21 business days...


I am in the same boat with an international seller ... was told three weeks was their first available to get an appointment for notarization....which pushes me into mid next month... upsides and downsides of international contract resales/purchasing I guess.


----------



## lorie13

Your guide was terrific in giving you so much time between payments. Ours was not as generous, we did 1/3 down, 1/3 on April 1st and the last 1/3 on April 27th. 



Sandisw said:


> Correct! I don’t know if the first two payments have to be of any set minimum because I am doing $10K and $10k…so I would be sure to ask that too


----------



## keirabella2012

davidl81 said:


> $129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21 taken 3/10
> 
> I'm the seller, so really I'm fine with Disney taking it since I know there wont be any issues at closing, but was a little surprised they took it at $129 with the stripped 2021 points.


I just sold my SSR contract for $128 pp and my broker is convinced that it will get bought back by Disney. I know it doesn't make a difference for the seller, but curious if this does happen, how long did it take for Disney to send you the proceeds of the sale? Or are you still waiting?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

mkramer1121 said:


> At least you got your documents...We passed the same day, same title company, and I'm still waiting for my closing docs...Curious if the delay is the international seller...Initial email from Magic Vacation Title did say up to 21 business days...



Maybe it’s just me, but I think it’s absolutely ridiculous that title companies give themselves up to 21 days to issue closing documents.  I don’t follow the Title business, but from what I gather Mason is just as busy as Magic and First Am, and they can get documents out the SAME DAY of hearing the ROFR decision.  

Sorry for the rant… it just frustrates me how there is such a disparity out there.


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27


----------



## Chia1974

keirabella2012 said:


> I just sold my SSR contract for $128 pp and my broker is convinced that it will get bought back by Disney. I know it doesn't make a difference for the seller, but curious if this does happen, how long did it take for Disney to send you the proceeds of the sale? Or are you still waiting?


Disney took my SSR I sold for $132. Docs came before projected closing date, signed docs went back on a Monday and money in my account on Thursday.


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> Disney took my SSR I sold for $132. Docs came before projected closing date, signed docs went back on a Monday and money in my account on Thursday.


Thank you


----------



## DKZB

Chia1974 said:


> I read before that you have till June 1st to make final payment for VGF2. They give you two months +?



I got 90 days! They had to ask but agreed to a 6/15 final payment.


----------



## Cyberc1978

john7994 said:


> I am in the same boat with an international seller ... was told three weeks was their first available to get an appointment for notarization....which pushes me into mid next month... upsides and downsides of international contract resales/purchasing I guess.


Most international sellers don't know about the option to use a local notary and then getting an apostille. That would effectively reduce the waiting time and both can be done without going to a US embassy.


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Maybe it’s just me, but I think it’s absolutely ridiculous that title companies give themselves up to 21 days to issue closing documents.  I don’t follow the Title business, but from what I gather Mason is just as busy as Magic and First Am, and they can get documents out the SAME DAY of hearing the ROFR decision.
> 
> Sorry for the rant… it just frustrates me how there is such a disparity out there.



I have used Mason a few times over the last few years and I did not get documents right away. And it didn’t matter the agent.

So they too have taken longer at times.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Maybe it’s just me, but I think it’s absolutely ridiculous that title companies give themselves up to 21 days to issue closing documents.  I don’t follow the Title business, but from what I gather Mason is just as busy as Magic and First Am, and they can get documents out the SAME DAY of hearing the ROFR decision.
> 
> Sorry for the rant… it just frustrates me how there is such a disparity out there.


Currently working with Timeshare Title Co based out of PA. Never heard or worked with them before but so far very good experience. Got my closing docs the day after ROFR and got it back from sellers 3 days later. They even have an online real time tracker that shows where in the process it’s at. Only bad thing so far is they only accepted a money order, cashiers check, or a check directly from the bank which took 10 days to process. My contract passed ROFR on 3/7, and the deed closed, sent to Disney on 3/23. Standard timeline I think.


----------



## Chia1974

Alright DVC peeps, about to pull the trigger on VGF2. I need to choose an UY and I can’t decide. Currently I have:
215 April all BWV 
150 September Aulani 
310 October at BLT(125 direct) and CCV (60)
I’m adding 200 points, which UY would you choose to cover the entire year?


----------



## rundisney79

Chia1974 said:


> Alright DVC peeps, about to pull the trigger on VGF2. I need to choose an UY and I can’t decide. Currently I have:
> 215 April all BWV
> 150 September Aulani
> 310 October at BLT(125 direct) and CCV (60)
> I’m adding 200 points, which UY would you choose to cover the entire year?


If you pick a Dec UY... are the dues prorated so you only have to pay dues on 1 month?  That might be a good option to save a little.


----------



## Lorana

rundisney79 said:


> If you pick a Dec UY... are the dues prorated so you only have to pay dues on 1 month?  That might be a good option to save a little.


Dues are based on calendar year, not UY.  Thus making a purchase now would prorate only up to today's date, regardless of what UY (and thus what UY points) you are getting.


----------



## Chia1974

rundisney79 said:


> If you pick a Dec UY... are the dues prorated so you only have to pay dues on 1 month?  That might be a good option to save a little.


Save money yes but 4 UY


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> Dues are based on calendar year, not UY.  Thus making a purchase now would prorate only up to today's date, regardless of what UY (and thus what UY points) you are getting.



Normally, yes.  But, with VGF points, they are starting with 2022, so for a Dec UY, you only pay one month this year.


----------



## Chia1974

Lorana said:


> Dues are based on calendar year, not UY.  Thus making a purchase now would prorate only up to today's date, regardless of what UY (and thus what UY points) you are getting.


VGF2 will open in June so even with June UY or before dues only start on June 1.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Alright DVC peeps, about to pull the trigger on VGF2. I need to choose an UY and I can’t decide. Currently I have:
> 215 April all BWV
> 150 September Aulani
> 310 October at BLT(125 direct) and CCV (60)
> I’m adding 200 points, which UY would you choose to cover the entire year?



When are you likely to want to use them at VGF? It’d buy them in the UY that works out best for that.

If it doesn’t matter,  I would go with September so you have WDW points in each.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> When are you likely to want to use them at VGF? It’d buy them in the UY that works out best for that.
> 
> If it doesn’t matter,  I would go with September so you have WDW points in each.


I’m learning towards April because BWV points are premium points and not wise to use them elsewhere.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> Alright DVC peeps, about to pull the trigger on VGF2. I need to choose an UY and I can’t decide. Currently I have:
> 215 April all BWV
> 150 September Aulani
> 310 October at BLT(125 direct) and CCV (60)
> I’m adding 200 points, which UY would you choose to cover the entire year?


For the love of everything please pick one of your existing 3 UY's


----------



## Chia1974

JoeDisney247365 said:


> For the love of everything please pick one of your existing 3 UY's


Definitely but which one?


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I’m learning towards April because BWV points are premium points and not wise to use them elsewhere.



Im not sure I understand what you mean by this.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> Definitely but which one?





Chia1974 said:


> I’m learning towards April because BWV points are premium points and not wise to use them elsewhere.



Haha I'm glad you don't want to add a 4th! I manage 2 and that will be it for me. You have a lot of October points so I'd go with April as well. That way you are more balanced with points 6 months apart. Also you have a monorail resort already in October and your Epcot resort in April. Not entirely sure that's relevant but if you are booking 2 different trips a year you probably would like a monorail option in both of them? Your Aulani September UY can either be used every other year at home resort or used to fill in where points are needed in your other 2 UY. Good luck!


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Im not sure I understand what you mean by this.


If I would like to stay somewhere else besides BWV I don’t want use BWV points.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Chia1974 said:


> I’m learning towards April because BWV points are premium points and not wise to use them elsewhere.


The reason for selecting April shouldn’t be based on whether or not if you consider the points to be premium or not.

When are you most likely to travel? If you travel in the beginning of your UY(this case April) then April is a good choice. If you travel mostly during March then April is a bad choice.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

personally I would go for one other than april if you plan on having these beyond 2042 So that way you are down to 2 use years when boardwalk expires.


----------



## Chia1974

Hoppy-tn said:


> personally I would go for one other than april if you plan on having these beyond 2042 So that way you are down to 2 use years when boardwalk expires.


Great point! Or I would still want an April UY because it covers the year along with October. My head is exploding


----------



## Chia1974

Cyberc1978 said:


> The reason for selecting April shouldn’t be based on whether or not if you consider the points to be premium or not.
> 
> When are you most likely to travel? If you travel in the beginning of your UY(this case April) then April is a good choice. If you travel mostly during March then April is a bad choice.


We travel in April and November( for now) while my kids are still in school for the next 8+ years.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> I have used Mason a few times over the last few years and I did not get documents right away. And it didn’t matter the agent.
> 
> So they too have taken longer at times.



Sure and that's understandable...I can live with four or five days...but 21 is unacceptable.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Currently working with Timeshare Title Co based out of PA. Never heard or worked with them before but so far very good experience. Got my closing docs the day after ROFR and got it back from sellers 3 days later. They even have an online real time tracker that shows where in the process it’s at. Only bad thing so far is they only accepted a money order, cashiers check, or a check directly from the bank which took 10 days to process. My contract passed ROFR on 3/7, and the deed closed, sent to Disney on 3/23. Standard timeline I think.



Wish I had known about Timeshare Title for my AUL contract.  There is always next time.


----------



## kmedina

Chia1974 said:


> We travel in April and November( for now) while my kids are still in school for the next 8+ years.


I'd go for October then. The points are available for the November trips and still bankable if something happens and you cannot take your April trip.


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Sure and that's understandable...I can live with four or five days...but 21 is unacceptable.



I waited 14 with them. My point was that I have used least 5 different title companies in buying and selling and not one was any better or worse than the other in the scheme of things.

So, my experience with Mason was not better or worse than others.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> I waited 14 with them. My point was that I have used least 5 different title companies in buying and selling and not one was any better or worse than the other in the scheme of things.
> 
> So, my experience with Mason was not better or worse than others.



14 days to prep documents.  Im surprised Title companies don’t use telegrams and pigeons to communicate with us as opposed to email.  

Nonetheless, clearly Mason has improved quite a bit then.  I used them for three contracts in the last five months and they’ve turned the docs around in under 24 hours on all occasions.


----------



## rundisney79

Chia1974 said:


> I’m learning towards April because BWV points are premium points and not wise to use them elsewhere.


I like having many UY.  I have 5 contracts (Aug, Sept. Oct & Dec, plus another Oct that I share with my sister so its own membership number since deed is different).  Gives me the option for 5 transfers and 10 waitlists.  But everyone has a different way of doing things.  Our contracts are all big enough that we never have to combine... but I could see if you had a small one needing the same UY might be a good option.


----------



## macman123

rundisney79 said:


> I like having many UY.  I have 5 contracts (Aug, Sept. Oct & Dec, plus another Oct that I share with my sister so its own membership number since deed is different).  Gives me the option for 5 transfers and 10 waitlists.  But everyone has a different way of doing things.  Our contracts are all big enough that we never have to combine... but I could see if you had a small one needing the same UY might be a good option.



I have 25 contracts and all same UY


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> 14 days to prep documents.  Im surprised Title companies don’t use telegrams and pigeons to communicate with us as opposed to email.
> 
> Nonetheless, clearly Mason has improved quite a bit then.  I used them for three contracts in the last five months and they’ve turned the docs around in under 24 hours on all occasions.



I know and the other companies I have used in the past year…Mason once, and others, have definitely improved because documents were sent very quickly.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

rundisney79 said:


> I like having many UY.  I have 5 contracts (Aug, Sept. Oct & Dec, plus another Oct that I share with my sister so its own membership number since deed is different).  Gives me the option for 5 transfers and 10 waitlists.  But everyone has a different way of doing things.  Our contracts are all big enough that we never have to combine... but I could see if you had a small one needing the same UY might be a good option.


Hey if you can manage it than that's great!  My 2 contracts are both decent sized and I actually chose the 2nd UY when I could have matched (Resale than Direct) if I wanted to.  I chose not to, and spaced 6 months apart so we can use year round with no issues.  I use a spreadsheet but feel like more than 2 or 3 UY would be hard to manage for my situation at least.  Are you local or do you take 5 or more trips a year? Just curious.  I could see the possibility of 5 UY if either of those are true! For me it's a hard pass lol


----------



## rundisney-79

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Hey if you can manage it than that's great!  My 2 contracts are both decent sized and I actually chose the 2nd UY when I could have matched (Resale than Direct) if I wanted to.  I chose not to, and spaced 6 months apart so we can use year round with no issues.  I use a spreadsheet but feel like more than 2 or 3 UY would be hard to manage for my situation at least.  Are you local or do you take 5 or more trips a year? Just curious.  I could see the possibility of 5 UY if either of those are true! For me it's a hard pass lol


NJ - I will be there 5 times this year.  Summer trip there is usually 8 of us and November trip is usually 11-17 people - depends if both sets of grandparents come. Plus I go for the races.  Everyone has to do what is best for them, but I love spreadsheets so it works for us.


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> I have 25 contracts and all same UY


I’m with you. I have 26 and all the same UY.


----------



## CaitMcH

CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27


----------



## hglenn

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m with you. I have 26 and all the same UY.


My mind is blown! We are waiting on our first contract to come out of ROFR right now. The waiting is excruciating! If you don't mind me asking, why do you have so many different contracts? Ease of reselling? We are looking at higher point contracts but perhaps we would be better off to buy smaller ones? Also, do you have a mix of direct and resale?  Teach me the tricks!


----------



## Cleeevus

Chia1974 said:


> Alright DVC peeps, about to pull the trigger on VGF2. I need to choose an UY and I can’t decide. Currently I have:
> 215 April all BWV
> 150 September Aulani
> 310 October at BLT(125 direct) and CCV (60)
> I’m adding 200 points, which UY would you choose to cover the entire year?


I agree with someone else’s suggestion of Oct based on your travel dates of November and April being covered by your banking window.

Isn’t April the least popular UY? Even if keeping the contract long term that would still be a factor for me if I had the choice between April and October.


----------



## Paul Stupin

hglenn said:


> My mind is blown! We are waiting on our first contract to come out of ROFR right now. The waiting is excruciating! If you don't mind me asking, why do you have so many different contracts? Ease of reselling? We are looking at higher point contracts but perhaps we would be better off to buy smaller ones? Also, do you have a mix of direct and resale?  Teach me the tricks!


The points are spread across CCV and VGF, with some at Aulani as well, and are a mix of direct and resale, since I value the ability to book Riviera and other new resorts down the line. All the contracts are 200 points or less for the exact reason you mentioned…ease of resale should I ever decide to sell. Those larger point contracts can be cheaper per point, but ultimately difficult to unload.


----------



## Chia1974

Cleeevus said:


> I agree with someone else’s suggestion of Oct based on your travel dates of November and April being covered by your banking window.
> 
> Isn’t April the least popular UY? Even if keeping the contract long term that would still be a factor for me if I had the choice between April and October.


April, September and October are the three least popular UY lol. Someone had mentioned that BWV will expire in 19 years and VGF2 still has 22 year beyond that. Which I’ll still have an April UY for trips in the summer and fall. I’m too old by then and my kids will deal with that.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Ruttangel said:


> Does it concern you about the increase in point charts, I mean 1 week in a VGF TPV is over 200pts in August!
> just worries me that brand new resorts might just be completely crazy charts and then you can't justify spending 3 days at a new one when could get 7 somewhere else


The point charts seem correlated with the cost of staying in those resorts if you were paying cash.

I haven’t seen a compelling argument to suggest that point charts are on the rise in general.

And rooms labeled “Theme Park View” have always been terrible price / point wise.


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> My mind is blown! We are waiting on our first contract to come out of ROFR right now. The waiting is excruciating! If you don't mind me asking, why do you have so many different contracts? Ease of reselling? We are looking at higher point contracts but perhaps we would be better off to buy smaller ones? Also, do you have a mix of direct and resale?  Teach me the tricks!


Because addonitis is real!
I bought 9 and sold one in less than one year.


----------



## DKZB

Chia1974 said:


> Because addonitis is real!
> I bought 8 and sold one in less than one year.



I will have bought 8 and sold 1 in 6 months! 

More than likely, I will probably sell 1 or 2 more and may even buy a few before I hit 1 year!


----------



## princesscinderella

Chia1974 said:


> Alright DVC peeps, about to pull the trigger on VGF2. I need to choose an UY and I can’t decide. Currently I have:
> 215 April all BWV
> 150 September Aulani
> 310 October at BLT(125 direct) and CCV (60)
> I’m adding 200 points, which UY would you choose to cover the entire year?


I would put them in the OCT UY so that way later on they could interact with your small CCV since they both a long time on the contracts, while bwv is going away in 20 years. Keep aulani separate.


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> waiting 14 days, but feels like 14 weeks at this point!


It's our week!!!  Let's gooooooo!


----------



## hglenn

MinnieSueB said:


> It's our week!!!  Let's gooooooo!


I hope a lot of folks hear this week! I love seeing the passes!!!  Gives me hope!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ruttangel said:


> Does it concern you about the increase in point charts, I mean 1 week in a VGF TPV is over 200pts in August!


In terms of points-per-dollar-of-rack-rate, Old Key West is the only outlier (it's too cheap and should have a points chart that looks a lot more like SSR).  The VGF points chart isn't higher than BRV because VGF is newer, it's higher because GF rooms are more expensive than WL rooms.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm at 23 days. Just waiting on an answer.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Sitting at 21 days here. Hopefully, we hear something soon.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm at 23 days. Just waiting on an answer.


I'm annoyed at myself for even putting in the contract I did.  It stands zero chance of passing and I'm just wanting my deposit back before my credit card bill is due.


----------



## LadybugsMum

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm annoyed at myself for even putting in the contract I did.  It stands zero chance of passing and I'm just wanting my deposit back before my credit card bill is due.


I wish I had waited for VGF prices. I actually want this contract to be taken so I can buy VGF direct.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm annoyed at myself for even putting in the contract I did.  It stands zero chance of passing and I'm just wanting my deposit back before my credit card bill is due.


I kinda feel the same.....  I'm an optimist at heart but acknowledge mine has a very slim chance of passing.... I just want to move on...  I might just have to go direct and do resale later.


----------



## pianomanzano

MinnieSueB said:


> It's our week!!!  Let's gooooooo!


I excitedly clicked on the notification hoping you heard back already! hahaha. Repeatedly refreshing my inbox hoping for the good news!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

LadybugsMum said:


> I wish I had waited for VGF prices. I actually want this contract to be taken so I can buy VGF direct.





hglenn said:


> I kinda feel the same.....  I'm an optimist at heart but acknowledge mine has a very slim chance of passing.... I just want to move on...  I might just have to go direct and do resale later.


That's exactly where my head would be if I were happier with the current resorts on sale.  I don't care for VGF or Riviera and I don't want to carry 300 points of Aulani.

If Disney were selling CCV2 or AKV2 or SSR2 or OKWe at VGF incentive pricing, I'd be all over a 300 point direct contract.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> That's exactly where my head would be if I were happier with the current resorts on sale.  I don't care for VGF or Riviera and I don't want to carry 300 points of Aulani.
> 
> If Disney were selling CCV2 or AKV2 or SSR2 or OKWe at VGF incentive pricing, I'd be all over a 300 point direct contract.


We put in an offer at BWV because we do really want to stay there but the current VGF incentives are really appealing.  I'm waiting to see what they'll be like on Thursday for newbies. If my resale gets ROFR'd, we'll probably do VGF to get us going then see what we can get resale after that - likely SS as we also really like that resort location. (teen girls love DS!)


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> We put in an offer at BWV because we do really want to stay there but the current VGF incentives are really appealing.  I'm waiting to see what they'll be like on Thursday for newbies. If my resale gets ROFR'd, we'll probably do VGF to get us going then see what we can get resale after that - likely SS as we also really like that resort location. (teen girls love DS!)


My concern with VGF as sleep-around points is that it can be clunky to manage your banking and borrowing.  You might need to borrow points to reserve a week at 11 months, and then when you go to reschedule at 7 months to something different (whether to save points or just because you prefer somewhere else), you end up with weird mismatches of what's bankable, and then in your next UY you're going to be managing different sets of expiration dates.


----------



## Sandisw

Today is day 18.  I figure this is the week!


----------



## mattburmeister

Cyberc1978 said:


> My timeline for buying VGF2 - sorry couldn’t help myself
> 
> 3/23 contacting a DVC sales guide
> 3/24 points in my account
> 3/25 signed contract
> 4/23 last date to pay for the points, no deposit.



Ooo now do the price


----------



## dlam32

ROFR is a breeze when you know your contract is going to pass. ROFR is super nerve racking when your contract is at high risk for getting taken. Its almost unbearable!!! Burning the incense daily.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> My concern with VGF as sleep-around points is that it can be clunky to manage your banking and borrowing.  You might need to borrow points to reserve a week at 11 months, and then when you go to reschedule at 7 months to something different (whether to save points or just because you prefer somewhere else), you end up with weird mismatches of what's bankable, and then in your next UY you're going to be managing different sets of expiration dates.


Ok, I'm following...  so - if you were just getting into DVC with all of your current wisdom - what would you do?  I'm already considering buying smaller contracts (as suggested by a previous veteran) but any other ideas?  There are so many things that you just don't know if you've never owned. I really want BWV, however, the 20 year exp date just hits wrong....  So we were thinking about just getting a larger number of points at SS so that we could afford the 1 BR at the 7 month mark for it..... ??  But then also thought about having a small 100 pt contract direct at BWV so we could book the studio for F&W.


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> We put in an offer at BWV because we do really want to stay there but the current VGF incentives are really appealing.  I'm waiting to see what they'll be like on Thursday for newbies. If my resale gets ROFR'd, we'll probably do VGF to get us going then see what we can get resale after that - likely SS as we also really like that resort location. (teen girls love DS!)


Are you a member?


----------



## hglenn

dlam32 said:


> ROFR is a breeze when you know your contract is going to pass. ROFR is super nerve racking when your contract is at high risk for getting taken. Its almost unbearable!!! Burning the incense daily.


You're so right! Perhaps just biting the bullet and offering at the safer price is the key.....  It's still a better deal than direct even if it's a little over the typical resale price.


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> Are you a member?


No


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> Ok, I'm following...  so - if you were just getting into DVC with all of your current wisdom - what would you do?  I'm already considering buying smaller contracts (as suggested by a previous veteran) but any other ideas?  There are so many things that you just don't know if you've never owned. I really want BWV, however, the 20 year exp date just hits wrong....  So we were thinking about just getting a larger number of points at SS so that we could afford the 1 BR at the 7 month mark for it..... ??  But then also thought about having a small 100 pt contract direct at BWV so we could book the studio for F&W.


I honestly don't know.  Up until two weeks ago, I would have said "SSR resale," and it would have been easy.  But this latest price increase and the inflation of the ROFR floor makes me nervous.

If I were brand new, I'd probably be looking for one of the following (not necessarily in order):

1.  SSR, OKWe, or AKV resale with an amazing price and an international seller
2.  Aulani subsidized
3.  Some kind of crazy direct incentives that get price per point down to like ~$170.


----------



## dlam32

hglenn said:


> You're so right! Perhaps just biting the bullet and offering at the safer price is the key.....  It's still a better deal than direct even if it's a little over the typical resale price.


You're right about offering above the safe line, but the miser in me won't let me not negotiate a great deal! If Disney were consistent in their floor for ROFR, it would be pretty easy but when the spread between what they take and let go is $25-$30, it is maddening.


----------



## bewithmickey

Sandisw said:


> Today is day 18.  I figure this is the week!


Day 19 for me. Fingers crossed. But unlikely that my $125 OKW will make it.


----------



## hglenn

dlam32 said:


> You're right about offering above the safe line, but the miser in me won't let me not negotiate a great deal! If Disney were consistent in their floor for ROFR, it would be pretty easy but when the spread between what they take and let go is $25-$30, it is maddening.


Exactly! Like, to me, our $125 BWV is almost impossible - however, I've seen some come through for other resorts that I was like - whoa! How did that pass??  So who knows.....? It's all a crap shoot at this point, it seems!


----------



## bewithmickey

hglenn said:


> Ok, I'm following...  so - if you were just getting into DVC with all of your current wisdom - what would you do?  I'm already considering buying smaller contracts (as suggested by a previous veteran) but any other ideas?  There are so many things that you just don't know if you've never owned. I really want BWV, however, the 20 year exp date just hits wrong....  So we were thinking about just getting a larger number of points at SS so that we could afford the 1 BR at the 7 month mark for it..... ??  But then also thought about having a small 100 pt contract direct at BWV so we could book the studio for F&W.



We have SSR and AKL as home resorts. We stay at BWV (in a studio) every year in Oct for Food & Wine. I always log in right at 7 months at 8am and usually they are not available. BUT....some people book out further and then drop off the earlier dates of their trip. So, it never has failed....for about 2-4 days after, I just keep checking the site. I just did this last week. And sure enough it opened up and we are booked for a weekend at BWV in a studio Boardwalk View for October.


----------



## Sandisw

bewithmickey said:


> Day 19 for me. Fingers crossed. But unlikely that my $125 OKW will make it.



I am a seller on a SSR at $120 so I get my money regardless but feel bad the buyer is likely to get bad news.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> I honestly don't know.  Up until two weeks ago, I would have said "SSR resale," and it would have been easy.  But this latest price increase and the inflation of the ROFR floor makes me nervous.
> 
> If I were brand new, I'd probably be looking for one of the following (not necessarily in order):
> 
> 1.  SSR, OKWe, or AKV resale with an amazing price and an international seller
> 2.  Aulani subsidized
> 3.  Some kind of crazy direct incentives that get price per point down to like ~$170.


1. Yes, that international seller is something I was going to look for on our next round...
2. I don't think we want Aulani just because of the dues...  Seems like a great deal until around year 10 or so.
3. We'll see what Thursday brings. Those initial VGF incentives for members were awesome. I highly doubt non-members will get anything close to that. Any thoughts on what the non-member incentives will be come Thursday?  You think they'll be the same as the current member incentives?


----------



## BeachClub2014

bewithmickey said:


> Day 19 for me. Fingers crossed. But unlikely that my $125 OKW will make it.



I'm still pulling for you! You stand a better chance at $125 than we do at $108.


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> No2 i



We will see the prices for VGF2 in a couple days. According to my guide, they did record breaking sales in the first two weeks in DVC history. Possibly they will jump on the price increase right away. I think they really would like to sell RIV and Aulani than VGF2.


----------



## hglenn

bewithmickey said:


> We have SSR and AKL as home resorts. We stay at BWV (in a studio) every year in Oct for Food & Wine. I always log in right at 7 months at 8am and usually they are not available. BUT....some people book out further and then drop off the earlier dates of their trip. So, it never has failed....for about 2-4 days after, I just keep checking the site. I just did this last week. And sure enough it opened up and we are booked for a weekend at BWV in a studio Boardwalk View for October.


Ah! So good to know!!!  Thank you.  That definitely gives me some hope.  I cannot wait to just be a member so I can log in and play around with availability and options.  I think having a better understanding of how availability shifts might help guide us one direction or the other.  I actually do like SS and OKW and feel like we will likely stay there some but also know we don't have to book at 11 months.


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> We will see the prices for VGF2 in a couple days. According to my guide, they did record breaking sales in the first two weeks in DVC history. Possibly they will jump on the price increase right away. I think they really would like to sell RIV and Aulani than VGF2.


Yea, I'm not surprised about that breaking records....  Those were some great deals! Especially when VGF was selling on resale for $200pp!


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> We will see the prices for VGF2 in a couple days. According to my guide, they did record breaking sales in the first two weeks in DVC history. Possibly they will jump on the price increase right away. I think they really would like to sell RIV and Aulani than VGF2.



I really don’t think they care which resort they sell, as long as the sales are there.

I can’t wait to see how VGF stacks up against RIV for new buyers.


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> Ah! So good to know!!!  Thank you.  That definitely gives me some hope.  I cannot wait to just be a member so I can log in and play around with availability and options.  I think having a better understanding of how availability shifts might help guide us one direction or the other.  I actually do like SS and OKW and feel like we will likely stay there some but also know we don't have to book at 11 months.


Pool and garden view is much easier. Standard rooms are still better value even with BWV points instead of using other home resorts points for pool and garden rooms. I see standard 2 bedroom is booked solid and points are really low compared to anything else.


----------



## BeachClub2014

BeachClub2014 said:


> I'm still pulling for you! You stand a better chance at $125 than we do at $108.



Even as I was typing this, our broker left the message. Down we go, again.

BeachClub2014---$108-$16792-150-OKW-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/6, taken 3/28


----------



## Theta

Thanks to @pangyal for keeping this ROFR thread going.  Every week, she sorts through this thread and pulls out all the good ROFR information, so for sake of her sanity, could we please keep the topic on all things ROFR.  

If you have questions about UY or any other non-ROFR topics,  please start a new thread.


----------



## ANH2696

ANH2696---$170-$27,200-160-PVB-OCT-169/21 (Hold Status), 311/22, 160/23- sent 3/7, passed 3/28


----------



## christophles

christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28

I would be shocked if this one passes...


----------



## Ruttangel

hglenn said:


> 3. We'll see what Thursday brings. Those initial VGF incentives for members were awesome. I highly doubt non-members will get anything close to that. Any thoughts on what the non-member incentives will be come Thursday?  You think they'll be the same as the current member incentives?


Initial incentives expire so the prices will be less additional incentive so 125 points $202pp https://dvcexplorer.com/fin/nm/GrandFloridian_Member_DeveloperCredit_CashOnly.pdf


----------



## Lee Matthews

Looks like the resale market is about to change and with the direct prices rising, Disney may be willing to buy more contracts back and quickly flip them for smaller returns each time


----------



## BeachClub2014

christophles said:


> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28
> 
> I would be shocked if this one passes...



Good luck!


----------



## jessica9785

Paul Stupin said:


> The points are spread across CCV and VGF, with some at Aulani as well, and are a mix of direct and resale, since I value the ability to book Riviera and other new resorts down the line. All the contracts are 200 points or less for the exact reason you mentioned…ease of resale should I ever decide to sell. Those larger point contracts can be cheaper per point, but ultimately difficult to unload.


I feel like I’m missing something when it comes to multiple contracts… is this a disposable income with where we are just paying $20k a year in dues across numerous contracts? Or renting some points out to cover annual dues? My brain can’t make the math make sense.


----------



## adisneymama

jessica9785 said:


> I feel like I’m missing something when it comes to multiple contracts… is this a disposable income with where we are just paying $20k a year in dues across numerous contracts? Or renting some points out to cover annual dues? My brain can’t make the math make sense.


We have multiple contracts.  We purchased this way to make transferring into our kids easier when that time comes.  It also allowed us to have somewhat smaller contracts that if at any point we had to sell we could do so a little easier.


----------



## jessica9785

CaptainAmerica said:


> I honestly don't know.  Up until two weeks ago, I would have said "SSR resale," and it would have been easy.  But this latest price increase and the inflation of the ROFR floor makes me nervous.
> 
> If I were brand new, I'd probably be looking for one of the following (not necessarily in order):
> 
> 1.  SSR, OKWe, or AKV resale with an amazing price and an international seller
> 2.  Aulani subsidized
> 3.  Some kind of crazy direct incentives that get price per point down to like ~$170.


 Brand new.. we’re in ROFR purgatory right now, but I have an embarrassing question… where do I go to look at DVC direct? I’ve done the obvious and gone through the Disney website, however I only see aulani and riviera. What am I missing about VGF2? Please be kind  I understand you’re doing God’s work answering this question


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jessica9785 said:


> Brand new.. we’re in ROFR purgatory right now, but I have an embarrassing question… where do I go to look at DVC direct? I’ve done the obvious and gone through the Disney website, however I only see aulani and riviera. What am I missing about VGF2? Please be kind  I understand you’re doing God’s work answering this question


VGF2 is currently only on sale to existing members.  You need to wait until Thursday.

Disney also runs short-term promotions on "sold out" resorts from time to time.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> That's exactly where my head would be if I were happier with the current resorts on sale.  I don't care for VGF or Riviera and I don't want to carry 300 points of Aulani.
> 
> If Disney were selling CCV2 or AKV2 or SSR2 or OKWe at VGF incentive pricing, I'd be all over a 300 point direct contract.



You and me both!  Would love to see a OKWe or CCV promo.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

jessica9785 said:


> Brand new.. we’re in ROFR purgatory right now, but I have an embarrassing question… where do I go to look at DVC direct? I’ve done the obvious and gone through the Disney website, however I only see aulani and riviera. What am I missing about VGF2? Please be kind  I understand you’re doing God’s work answering this question



No such thing as an embarrassing question!  Ask away…that’s what these boards are here for!  

Disney is converting a part of VGF into DVC and are issuing/selling new points.  These new points/building is being called VGF2.  If you call your Guide, or the DVC sales line you can easily get in touch with someone to discuss it.


----------



## snowy82

bewithmickey said:


> We have SSR and AKL as home resorts. We stay at BWV (in a studio) every year in Oct for Food & Wine. I always log in right at 7 months at 8am and usually they are not available. BUT....some people book out further and then drop off the earlier dates of their trip. So, it never has failed....for about 2-4 days after, I just keep checking the site. I just did this last week. And sure enough it opened up and we are booked for a weekend at BWV in a studio Boardwalk View for October.



my sister and i were JUST talking about this this morning. i'm glad ato know it's been successful!!!


----------



## jessica9785

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> No such thing as an embarrassing question!  Ask away…that’s what these boards are here for!
> 
> Disney is converting a part of VGF into DVC and are issuing/selling new points.  These new points/building is being called VGF2.  If you call your Guide, or the DVC sales line you can easily get in touch with someone to discuss it.


THANK YOU!


----------



## snowy82

hglenn said:


> Ah! So good to know!!!  Thank you.  That definitely gives me some hope.  I cannot wait to just be a member so I can log in and play around with availability and options.  I think having a better understanding of how availability shifts might help guide us one direction or the other.  I actually do like SS and OKW and feel like we will likely stay there some but also know we don't have to book at 11 months.


same here!! we are waiting for our sellers to return documents but i'm super anxious about getting access to the dashboard!


----------



## Sandisw

jessica9785 said:


> I feel like I’m missing something when it comes to multiple contracts… is this a disposable income with where we are just paying $20k a year in dues across numerous contracts? Or renting some points out to cover annual dues? My brain can’t make the math make sense.



I own 6 contracts over 3 resorts now and it’s for my use.  I own RIV and VGF because those are my go to resorts, but all SSR to use to upgrade stays or as SAP for others to use.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jessica9785 said:


> I feel like I’m missing something when it comes to multiple contracts… is this a disposable income with where we are just paying $20k a year in dues across numerous contracts? Or renting some points out to cover annual dues? My brain can’t make the math make sense.


We're all independently wealthy here in the ROFR thread.


----------



## Ruttangel

duplicate


----------



## dado4

jessica9785 said:


> I feel like I’m missing something when it comes to multiple contracts… is this a disposable income with where we are just paying $20k a year in dues across numerous contracts? Or renting some points out to cover annual dues? My brain can’t make the math make sense.


I don't know about anyone else, but if I have to eat ramen the rest of the year to go to Disney more I'm in!


----------



## Ruttangel

CaptainAmerica said:


> We're all independently wealthy here in the ROFR thread.


We were all independently wealthy here in the ROFR thread.


----------



## sjdrr1313

CaptainAmerica said:


> We're all independently wealthy here in the ROFR thread.


I feel like Julia Roberts in Pretty woman...Like I'm trying to hang with the rich people but I don't really belong


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but if I have to eat ramen the rest of the year to go to Disney more I'm in!


We absolutely don’t mind and we do eat ramen on vacation. Especially my kids, they could eat ramen everyday, the good kind. I’m an excellent cook and they are little foodies. We rather cook in the villa than eating chicken fingers and hot dogs for $12.


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> We absolutely don’t mind and we do eat ramen on vacation. Especially my kids, they could eat ramen everyday, the good kind. I’m an excellent cook and they are little foodies. We rather cook in the villa than eating chicken fingers and hot dogs for $12.


I love the good kind! Funnily enough my young kids don't and only like the "cheap" twenty five cent a pack kind of ramen. Eating at the villa is a part of why we bought DVC, we always liked to cook on vacation rather than eat fast food for the entire time.


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I feel like Julia Roberts in Pretty woman...Like I'm trying to hang with the rich people but I don't really belong


You have two days, girlfriend. Call you guide to get the ball rolling. Use me as a referral for extra $500 off!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

sjdrr1313 said:


> I feel like Julia Roberts in Pretty woman...Like I'm trying to hang with the rich people but I don't really belong


Her:  "Baby you got assets?"

Me:  "Yeah baby, I got assets."

My assets:


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> I love the good kind! Funnily enough my young kids don't and only like the "cheap" twenty five cent a pack kind of ramen. Eating at the villa is a part of why we bought DVC, we always liked to cook on vacation rather than eat fast food for the entire time.


We don’t talk about ramennnn! We should be talking about ROFR not eat ramen to buy another contract. We even pack the good ramen sometimes when we bring our suitcase. But I’m too cheap to pay for a suitcase.


----------



## dado4

sjdrr1313 said:


> I feel like Julia Roberts in Pretty woman...Like I'm trying to hang with the rich people but I don't really belong



I felt like people were looking at me like I was Cousin Eddie when I walked into GF and RIV with 4 kids who are all under 5! HAHA


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> View attachment 658182
> I felt like people were looking at me like I was Cousin Eddie when I walked into GF and RIV with 4 kids who are all under 5! HAHA


I’m far from rich but I make my money stretch further. I work where I see a ton of rich people dress like not rich people. Hahaha


----------



## MinnieSueB

Sandisw said:


> I own 6 contracts over 3 resorts now and it’s for my use.  I own RIV and VGF because those are my go to resorts, but all SSR to use to upgrade stays or as SAP for others to use.


I have exactly the same resorts & the same thinking.


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> I’m far from rich but I make my money stretch further. I work where I see a ton of rich people dress like not rich people. Hahaha


Those are my favorite kind!


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

jessica9785 said:


> I feel like I’m missing something when it comes to multiple contracts… is this a disposable income with where we are just paying $20k a year in dues across numerous contracts? Or renting some points out to cover annual dues? My brain can’t make the math make sense.


I have wondered this too. Just purchased my first contract and have saved my whole life and have to budget to afford the dues. So many seem to own a ton of points and I can't even imagine the cost of dues.


----------



## bewithmickey

Theta said:


> Thanks to @pangyal for keeping this ROFR thread going.  Every week, she sorts through this thread and pulls out all the good ROFR information, so for sake of her sanity, could we please keep the topic on all things ROFR.
> 
> If you have questions about UY or any other non-ROFR topics,  please start a new thread.


Oh gosh. I'm so sorry. I did not know that. I thought that little tool somehow sent it to pangyal automatically. I didn't realize they had to pan through all our comments!


----------



## Theta

bewithmickey said:


> Oh gosh. I'm so sorry. I did not know that. I thought that little tool somehow sent it to pangyal automatically. I didn't realize they had to pan through all our comments!



Not sure about that, but I hope so.


----------



## hobbes42

bewithmickey said:


> I thought that little tool somehow sent it to pangyal automatically



The tool only formats the information in the desired format.  Nothing is _automagically_ sent.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> I’m far from rich but I make my money stretch further. I work where I see a ton of rich people dress like not rich people. Hahaha


I wear $400 shoes but I haven't bought a new shirt in 10 years.


----------



## jrr4885

Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 3/21, waiting


----------



## jrr4885

jrr4885 said:


> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 3/21, waiting


4th try. Price is low...not very hopeful.


----------



## macman123

hglenn said:


> My mind is blown! We are waiting on our first contract to come out of ROFR right now. The waiting is excruciating! If you don't mind me asking, why do you have so many different contracts? Ease of reselling? We are looking at higher point contracts but perhaps we would be better off to buy smaller ones? Also, do you have a mix of direct and resale?  Teach me the tricks!



I have SSR, VGF, RIV, PVB and AUL. I recently added 4x50 point for VGF2


----------



## jscopes

jscopes---$162-$10704-60-PVB-Sep-45/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 3/7, passed 3/27


----------



## pianomanzano

pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6, passed 3/28

YAY!!! pianomanzano 2, ROFR 0


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6, passed 3/28
> 
> YAY!!! pianomanzano 2, ROFR 0


Congratulations!  As I continue to wait...........


----------



## kmedina

CaptainAmerica said:


> I wear $400 shoes but I haven't bought a new shirt in 10 years.


Meanwhile, I wear $40 shoes (Toms), but I buy new shirts all.the.time!


----------



## RamblinWreck

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6, passed 3/28
> 
> YAY!!! pianomanzano 2, ROFR 0


Love it!

This makes me feel better about mine.


----------



## MinnieSueB

MinnieSueB---$170-$17000-100-VGF-Jun-0/20, 91/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/4 passed 3/28

More good news today!!!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Chia1974 said:


> We will see the prices for VGF2 in a couple days. According to my guide, they did record breaking sales in the first two weeks in DVC history. Possibly they will jump on the price increase right away. I think they really would like to sell RIV and Aulani than VGF2.


Why do you expect to see prices for VGF2 in a couple of days?


----------



## Chia1974

Cyberc1978 said:


> Why do you expect to see prices for VGF2 in a couple of days?


What or why? Non member pricing and incentives if any on March 31st.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Cyberc1978 said:


> Why do you expect to see prices for VGF2 in a couple of days?


VGF2 is currently only available to existing members.


----------



## Junebug2

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm annoyed at myself for even putting in the contract I did.  It stands zero chance of passing and I'm just wanting my deposit back before my credit card bill is due.



ha! Same here. Today marks 20 days in ROFR for our $125pp 200pt SSR. Credit card is due April 8th so I’d really like to know by then


----------



## Cyberc1978

Chia1974 said:


> What or why? Non member pricing and incentives if any on March 31st.





CaptainAmerica said:


> VGF2 is currently only available to existing members.


Wasn't it already public knowledge that after 3/31 the base price would remain the same but the incentives would be a little less than now?


----------



## davidl81

keirabella2012 said:


> I just sold my SSR contract for $128 pp and my broker is convinced that it will get bought back by Disney. I know it doesn't make a difference for the seller, but curious if this does happen, how long did it take for Disney to send you the proceeds of the sale? Or are you still waiting?


I am still waiting.  Disney will not close to the anticipated closing date in my contract which I think was like May 5th.


----------



## jac200013

snowy82 said:


> Oh that sucks!! I’m sorry!!
> Ive lost two okw contracts since January. $125 and $127 for 150 points. They were 2042 though…
> If my next one doesn’t go through I’m gonna aim for $135 just to be done with this. It’s a disappointing experience to keep repeating!


I put in an offer at SSR for our first contract and I am super nervous with the increase in direct cost per point.  Ours is for $137 per point for 200 points.


----------



## jac200013

snowy82 said:


> Well I think we’ve all come to the realization that if it’s a really good deal to us, then it’s an extra really good deal to Disney!


It sucks how long they take to cash in on the good deals.  You would think if they want to buy it back it wouldn’t take 30 days plus to let us know!


----------



## jac200013

brwright said:


> brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16 -taken 3/9
> 
> No surprise


How much stock do they want/need?  So irritating!


----------



## hglenn

Cyberc1978 said:


> Wasn't it already public knowledge that after 3/31 the base price would remain the same but the incentives would be a little less than now?


When I talked to my guide she said she didn't know what the incentives would look like on 3/31 - not for VGF or any of the available resorts.  The current promos for RIV and Aulani also expire 3/30.  She said she would contact me Thursday with what's available.


----------



## Klinger13

jac200013 said:


> I put in an offer at SSR for our first contract and I am super nervous with the increase in direct cost per point.  Ours is for $137 per point for 200 points.


I’m waiting on my 1st contract too (SSR $142/pp for 125 points). Sent 3/8 so hoping to hear this week. That direct price increase definitely dinged my optimism, but fingers & toes are still crossed!


----------



## wnielsen1

Cyberc1978 said:


> Wasn't it already public knowledge that after 3/31 the base price would remain the same but the incentives would be a little less than now?


That is expected to be existing member pricing on 3/31.  New members may get different (lower) incentives.


----------



## Cyberc1978

hglenn said:


> When I talked to my guide she said she didn't know what the incentives would look like on 3/31 - not for VGF or any of the available resorts.  The current promos for RIV and Aulani also expire 3/30.  She said she would contact me Thursday with what's available.


This is from the dvcnews.com website.

 .


----------



## hglenn

M


Cyberc1978 said:


> This is from the dvcnews.comView attachment 658237 website.


But I’m not a current member.


----------



## Cyberc1978

hglenn said:


> M
> 
> But I’m not a current member.


aaarh I missed that part.


----------



## snowy82

hglenn said:


> M
> 
> But I’m not a current member.


Not yet!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sigh. No news yet and mine was sent on 3/4 which puts me at 24 days. Maybe I should email my guide and tell him to have the ROFR group take mine so I can buy  VGF  direct.


----------



## keirabella2012

davidl81 said:


> I am still waiting.  Disney will not close to the anticipated closing date in my contract which I think was like May 5th.


Thank you. I assumed they would close quickly since they already agreed to buy it back, but read someone else's post that they waited until the closing date as well.


----------



## Squirrel29

Cyberc1978 said:


> This is from the dvcnews.com website.
> 
> View attachment 658237 .




Curious, Current member can be either a direct owner or resale owner?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Squirrel29 said:


> Curious, Current member can be either a direct owner or resale owner?


Yes, a member is a member in this case.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> Sigh. No news yet and mine was sent on 3/4 which puts me at 24 days. Maybe I should email my guide and tell him to have the ROFR group take mine so I can buy  VGF  direct.


Or just loose the deposit if it wasn’t a lot.


----------



## kyakubesin

dlam32 said:


> ROFR is a breeze when you know your contract is going to pass. ROFR is super nerve racking when your contract is at high risk for getting taken. Its almost unbearable!!! Burning the incense daily.


So I need incense. Got it.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Chia1974 said:


> I’m far from rich but I make my money stretch further. I work where I see a ton of rich people dress like not rich people. Hahaha


The best way to actually be rich is to not worry about looking and acting rich. Not that I’m rich, but I have a lot more than someone would guess by how we live. (Not counting owning DVC lol)


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> Or just loose the deposit if it wasn’t a lot.


I don’t want to lose $2k.


----------



## kyakubesin

Sorry if this question seems obvious. We’ve been past renters and finally decided it was our turn to buy into DVC. Currently waiting impatiently in ROFR.
The contract we probably won’t be getting has 700/21 350/22 350/23 and on with a DEC UY. My question is the 700 points that are remaining for 2021. Will we need to use those by November 30, 2022. Would the full 700 need to be used or would we be able to roll 350 into 2022 and try to use the other 350 that I’m assuming is rolled from 2020.
I’m super grateful for this group even though I lay in bed for hours catching up then hate myself in the morning


----------



## RamblinWreck

kyakubesin said:


> Sorry if this question seems obvious. We’ve been past renters and finally decided it was our turn to buy into DVC. Currently waiting impatiently in ROFR.
> The contract we probably won’t be getting has 700/21 350/22 350/23 and on with a DEC UY. My question is the 700 points that are remaining for 2021. Will we need to use those by November 30, 2022. Would the full 700 need to be used or would we be able to roll 350 into 2022 and try to use the other 350 that I’m assuming is rolled from 2020.
> I’m super grateful for this group even though I lay in bed for hours catching up then hate myself in the morning


You still have time to bank 350 points from ‘21 into ‘22.


----------



## Ensusieasm

kyakubesin said:


> Sorry if this question seems obvious. We’ve been past renters and finally decided it was our turn to buy into DVC. Currently waiting impatiently in ROFR.
> The contract we probably won’t be getting has 700/21 350/22 350/23 and on with a DEC UY. My question is the 700 points that are remaining for 2021. Will we need to use those by November 30, 2022. Would the full 700 need to be used or would we be able to roll 350 into 2022 and try to use the other 350 that I’m assuming is rolled from 2020.
> I’m super grateful for this group even though I lay in bed for hours catching up then hate myself in the morning


350 of those 700 2021 points were already  banked from 2020 and can’t be banked again. You will need to use them by November 30, 2022. But the other 350 points are 2021 points that can be banked by July 31, 2022


----------



## kyakubesin

Thank you! This is what I was assuming but I wanted to be sure. And I knew this was the best place to ask. Lol.

sorry, meant to reply not start a new post. Lol.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> I don’t want to lose $2k.


Then no. One of the brokers only need $500 deposit.


----------



## brazzledazzler

brazzledazzler---$109-$6,460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -*subsidized dues* - sent 3/28


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

brazzledazzler said:


> brazzledazzler---$109-$6,460-50-VGB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -*subsidized dues* - sent 3/28



it might be too early for me but what is VGB?


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

1stTimeLongTime said:


> 1sttimelongtime---$167-$25,050-150-VGF-Aug- 30/21,150/22, 150/23 - sent 3/8


Passed 3/29


----------



## Ruttangel

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> it might be too early for me but what is VGB?


Can only be Vero Beach as that and AUL only ones with subsidized dues


----------



## Klinger13

Starting off my Tuesday with AWESOME news!! 


Klinger13---$142-$19222-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8, passed 3/29


----------



## hglenn

Klinger13 said:


> Starting off my Tuesday with AWESOME news!!
> 
> 
> Klinger13---$142-$19222-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8, passed 3/29


YEAH!!!  Two passes already this morning!  Congratulations.


----------



## rollnstns

Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18

First ever attempt...


----------



## hglenn

rollnstns said:


> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> First ever attempt...


I'm with you...  we also sent our first attempt on 3/18....  from the looks of it we've got a few more days of waiting.....


----------



## taylorpaulos

taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16, passed 3/29

Woohoo! Both of mine went through!


----------



## Mpeter57

taylorpaulos said:


> taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16, passed 3/29
> 
> Woohoo! Both of mine went through!


That last one went through ROFR fast! Yay!


----------



## hglenn

Mpeter57 said:


> That last one went through ROFR fast! Yay!


WOW! You're right - that was fast...  Jesh! If only they all went through that fast...


----------



## brazzledazzler

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> it might be too early for me but what is VGB?



A typo! Updated to be VB.


----------



## brazzledazzler

Ruttangel said:


> Can only be Vero Beach as that and AUL only ones with subsidized dues



Yep. Just a typo on my phone  - Should’ve been VB.


----------



## dboules

hglenn said:


> WOW! You're right - that was fast...  Jesh! If only they all went through that fast...


Oh hoping mine is that fast!  I also entered ROFR on 3/16


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

Klinger13 said:


> Starting off my Tuesday with AWESOME news!!
> 
> 
> Klinger13---$142-$19222-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8, passed 3/29



Sent ours on 3/8 as well... COME ON ROFR GODS


----------



## larry47591

Selling a couple 

larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25


----------



## Junebug2

I thought I posted the string weeks ago, but I apparently did not. Hoping to hear from ROFR soon… expecting Disney to grab it up for obvious reasons 

Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8


----------



## hglenn

Junebug2 said:


> I thought I posted the string weeks ago, but I apparently did not. Hoping to hear from ROFR soon… expecting Disney to grab it up for obvious reasons
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8


Gosh. Hopefully you hear today! Some others sent on 3/8 heard today.


----------



## Junebug2

hglenn said:


> Gosh. Hopefully you hear today! Some others sent on 3/8 heard today.


Yeah! Hopefully today’s the day we squeak through. And if not, on to the next one!


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan---$160-$28743-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 88/22, 175/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/7, taken 3/29

Well, we are 0 for 2 this month!  






Still have one more in ROFR submitted a few days after this one, so .  Otherwise the search continues!!


----------



## BamaGuy44

Pens Fan said:


> Pens Fan---$160-$28743-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 88/22, 175/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/7, taken 3/29
> 
> Well, we are 0 for 2 this month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have one more in ROFR submitted a few days after this one, so .  Otherwise the search continues!!



Good luck! I always picture the people in the ROFR office pounding down their big red stamps that say *REJECTED *while laughing maniacally... Buncha sadists


----------



## Lucky Wall-E

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Swaysui---$130-$22700-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 9/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/20, passed 1/3
> 
> Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/12
> 
> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> Hudakjr---$147-$15900-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 10/21, 450/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17
> 
> jlong06 (seller)---$156-$8791-50-AKV-Aug-4/21, 44/22, 50/23- sent 1/4, passed 1/18
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19
> 
> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19
> 
> Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9, passed 1/25
> 
> CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Kristina Carson---$135-$23609-160-AKV-Dec-30/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/13, passed 1/31
> 
> Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13, passed 2/2
> 
> Keirabella2012(Seller)---$152-$8466-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 41/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/22
> 
> Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1, passed 2/23
> 
> John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1, passed 2/24
> 
> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/7
> 
> Happygigi---$150-$16118-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7
> 
> halldy69---$137-$15789-110-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 110/23- sent 2/3, passed 3/7
> 
> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/10
> 
> Mkramer1121---$134-$23547-160-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 172/22, 148/23-International seller- sent 2/18, passed 3/12
> 
> LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> Bigorsmall---$115-$319485-250-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28, passed 3/3
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> JC1984---$133-$12526-85-AUL-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 85/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22
> 
> kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/22
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> bdoleary---$155-$24764-150-BCV-Aug-150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Closing Costs split- sent 1/19, passed 2/3
> 
> 
> DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7
> 
> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-593/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-0/21, 500/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31, passed 2/23
> 
> buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/3
> 
> 
> Cleeevus---$155-$33150-210-BCV-Oct-0/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 2/10, passed 3/15
> 
> PoppyJ---$172-$14144-75-BCV-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23-International Seller- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/10
> 
> Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> lgalexander---$169-$37853-210-BLT-Feb-420/21, 210/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18
> 
> itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 1/19, passed 2/4
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> MouseFan Down Under---$174-$29842-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 160/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/9
> 
> Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> Jgc014---$161-$17394-100-BLT-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23-International- sent 2/22, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> Mushu90---$175-$5212-25-BWV-Jun-0/21, 48/22, 25/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/14
> 
> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/14
> 
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/18
> 
> suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/8
> 
> minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/10
> 
> vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25, passed 3/17
> 
> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8, passed 1/3
> 
> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3
> 
> jenne---$99-$7489-70-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 70/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Snowy82---$129-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Jgc014---$135-$7712-50-OKW(E)-Jun-46/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12, passed 1/31
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 177/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2, passed 1/5
> 
> Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> Kona Kouple---$158-$34098-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 106/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/17, passed 1/10
> 
> MarcW83---$160-$28889-175-PVB-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 175/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11
> 
> Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> Drea'sADisneyVillain---$185-$23924-125-PVB-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 1/28, passed 2/18
> 
> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/18
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$175-$31500-175-PVB-Dec-0/20, 212/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/21
> 
> broadmoorglen---$165-$34846-200-PVB-Feb-0/21, 116/22, 200/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/23
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7
> 
> Nicole6888---$165-$25559-150-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 87/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18
> 
> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/22
> 
> Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/27
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7, passed 1/3
> 
> momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sep-160/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 12/7, passed 1/11
> 
> labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/17
> 
> Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/18
> 
> rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> nick_will-$120-$8600-80-SSR-Oct-30/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25, passed 2/9
> 
> mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/11
> 
> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-200/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 2/4, passed 2/27
> 
> Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/12
> 
> john7994---$125-$21996-160-SSR-Feb-160/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11
> 
> birchtree95---$285-$46592-160-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 199/23-Delay Closing 9/19/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/23
> 
> celesta---$289-$29609-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/11
> 
> dlam32---$280-$46715-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/14
> 
> asunutgirl---$310-$21780-68-VGC-Mar-68/21, 68/22, 68/23, 68/24- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> 
> fabricmage---$304-$29364-92-VGC-Mar-0/21, 184/22, 92/23, 92/24- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> DVChris---$270-$45097-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/24
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27
> 
> hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/3
> 
> Lottiesmommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22, passed 2/10
> 
> Matty B13---$185-$33551-170-VGF-Feb-0/21, 340/22, 170/23, 170/24- sent 2/11, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 4vrdreamin---$121-$33098-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-International seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/13
> 
> Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Sydney2020---$125-$27429-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/16
> 
> clarker99---$124-$20482-150-BRV@WL-Oct-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21, passed 1/17
> 
> Kreif12---$162-$26174-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 82/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/17
> 
> DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18
> 
> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27
> 
> DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23-Delayed Close in May- sent 1/20, passed 2/8
> 
> John Gry---$175-$30884-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> John Gry---$165-$23263-130-CCV@WL-Dec-138/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/7, passed 2/28
> 
> racho---$170-$34744-200-CCV@WL-Dec-374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfsag123---$140-$18430-120-AKV-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23- sent 2/20
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$133-$28911-200-AKV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/8
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> 
> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17
> 
> Hoppy-tn---$140-$38826-250-BWV-Dec-84/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 2/18
> 
> Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller pays 1/2 closing- sent 3/25
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$85-$5120-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 21/22- sent 1/20
> 
> jenne---$99-$7489-70-HHI-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 70/23, 70/24- sent 2/22
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Heynowirv---$131-$7468-50-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 47/22, 50/23- sent 2/23
> 
> BeachClub2014---$108-$16792-150-OKW-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/6
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW(E)-Apr-1/21,191/22, 110/23- sent 1/21
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1
> 
> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- International Seller- sent 1/12
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9
> 
> jscopes---$162-$10704-60-PVB-Sep-45/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 3/7
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> christophles---$155-$33034-200-PVB-Aug-0/21, 163/22, 247/23-seller pay MF22 used- sent 3/15
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29
> 
> Kaetau---$130-$22822-160-SSR-Oct-104/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/12
> 
> Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16
> 
> davidl81(Seller)---$129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21
> 
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24
> 
> MnDisGirl---$120-$25548-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 115/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/26
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4
> 
> Sandisw (seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23-Buyer pays MF '22- sent 3/8
> 
> Klinger13---$142-$19222-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24
> 
> jacec---$186-$19886-100-VGF-Dec-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/10
> 
> MinnieSueB---$170-$17000-100-VGF-Jun-0/20, 91/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/4
> 
> pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huskerfanatic7(Seller)---$138-$11751-75-BRV@WL-Dec-18/21, 74/22, 75/23- sent 1/12
> 
> John Gry---$116-$49412-400-BRV@WL-Apr-0/21, 231/22, 400/23- sent 1/25
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$28743-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 88/22, 175/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/7
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1
> 
> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29, taken 2/17
> 
> sipnride---$125-$14034-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 12/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/23
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 138/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/15
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7, taken 3/25
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> buzzrelly---$158-$31600-200-BCV-Apr-0/21, 347/22, 200/23- sent 1/13, taken 1/27
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$170-$29750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17
> 
> Cr8tive---$162-$26749-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13, taken 2/4
> 
> Hoppy-tn---$130-$28460-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 180/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, taken 2/17
> 
> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23
> 
> CDKG---$144-$23516-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/6, taken 2/23
> 
> 1sttimelongtime---$143-$28600-200-BWV-Mar- 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/10, taken 3/4
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/10
> 
> msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10
> 
> NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> 
> MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> 
> pinballj---$145-$16336-100-BWV-Dec-55/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/23, taken 3/22
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$140-$22902-150-BWV-Feb-139/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/3, taken 3/22
> 
> CDKG---$149-$24181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF'21- sent 1/28- taken 2/18
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$73-$19170-250-HH-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> snowy82---$127-$21109-150-OKW-Oct-150/150,150/150,150/150, sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/16
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/25
> 
> birchtree95---$104-$25893-230-OKW-Aug-0/21, 144/22, 230/23- sent 2/13, taken 3/7
> 
> Calismic---$108-$24840-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23 - sent 2/8, taken 3/7
> 
> Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/3, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, taken 1/10
> 
> mom2alix---$120-$14929-110-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/11
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Cleeevus(Seller)---$120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10
> 
> jrr4885---$132-$14460-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> Markmyboy---$136-$18696-124-SSR-Dec-124/21, 124/22, 124/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/23
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$128-$55311-400-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 746/22, 400/23- sent 2/4, taken 2/23
> 
> Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11, taken 3/7
> 
> Jrr4885---$130-$15578-115-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 57/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/8
> 
> brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16, taken 3/9
> 
> RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, taken 3/11
> 
> mousehouse23---$128-$21113-150-SSR-Sep-129/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15, taken 3/17
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Harmon54---$118-$19755-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 256/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/14, taken 3/6
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27
> 
> hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22, taken 2/23
> 
> Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9


Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/18


----------



## CaptainAmerica

BamaGuy44 said:


> Good luck! I always picture the people in the ROFR office pounding down their big red stamps that say *REJECTED *while laughing maniacally... Buncha sadists


And every once in awhile passing a $93 OKW just to eff with us.


----------



## mejones1115

Crossing everything that these both go through so we can have our trip off a lifetime next year worth both sets of grandparents.   This is our first time going through this so we're super anxious. 

Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14


Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

AKL, 220 points - 199/2022, 220/2023, $135pp, seller pays 2022 annual dues, how likely? haha


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

UbieTinkinMon said:


> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29


we have the exact same points but $135pp and seller pays 2022 dues


----------



## wilkydelts

mickeyhellyeah said:


> AKL, 220 points - 199/2022, 220/2023, $135pp, seller pays 2022 annual dues, how likely? haha



Not Very


----------



## bauermj

Lucky Wall-E said:


> Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/18


yikes. that seems high $ to take. I couldn't find any >$160 takes on BLT. gl on the next


----------



## keirabella2012

mickeyhellyeah said:


> AKL, 220 points - 199/2022, 220/2023, $135pp, seller pays 2022 annual dues, how likely? haha


 mine passed at $130 per point in january. It's possible. Good luck.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

mickeyhellyeah said:


> we have the exact same points but $135pp and seller pays 2022 dues



Good luck to you!  Yours averages out to a lower price per point with the seller paying for dues.  I'm hoping we both get through!


----------



## dboules

Impatiently waiting....
Any of your BCV buyers hear anything yet?

*BCV:*
DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16.* --> corrected the Use Year*
dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16* --> corrected the Use Year*
kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18

I have seen some today report from the week before so I am hoping to hear soon! 

I know I know, it hasn't even been 2 weeks


----------



## dado4

dboules said:


> Impatiently waiting....
> Any of your BCV buyers hear anything yet?
> 
> *BCV:*
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16.* --> corrected the Use Year*
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16* --> corrected the Use Year*
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> I have seen some today report from the week before so I am hoping to hear soon!
> 
> I know I know, it hasn't even been 2 weeks


Well not ROFR Beach Club news, but they did finally load my Beach Club contract to my account (18 days after deed recorded.) Now I wait some more for points to load!


----------



## Redheadprincess

dboules said:


> Impatiently waiting....
> Any of your BCV buyers hear anything yet?
> 
> *BCV:*
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16.* --> corrected the Use Year*
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16* --> corrected the Use Year*
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> I have seen some today report from the week before so I am hoping to hear soon!
> 
> I know I know, it hasn't even been 2 weeks


Not yet, and I have a 5th contract sent to ROFR on 3/25 for BCV, because mine keep getting taken.


----------



## shand32783

When DVC ROFR takes a contract, this is what I see.


----------



## brazzledazzler

dboules said:


> Impatiently waiting....
> Any of your BCV buyers hear anything yet?
> 
> *BCV:*
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16.* --> corrected the Use Year*
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16* --> corrected the Use Year*
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> I have seen some today report from the week before so I am hoping to hear soon!
> 
> I know I know, it hasn't even been 2 weeks


Wow, those BCV offers are high. I can’t believe it goes for so much.


----------



## BamaGuy44

brazzledazzler said:


> Wow, those BCV offers are high. I can’t believe it goes for so much.


Well those are small BCV contracts, which are very hard to find and sell for a high premium. Not all BCV contracts are like that


----------



## brazzledazzler

I


BamaGuy44 said:


> Well those are small BCV contracts, which are very hard to find and sell for a high premium. Not all BCV contracts are like that


$180 for 175 points seems high. But compared to direct…


----------



## Red Dog Run

Darn, my wonderful soon-to-be husband and I had a discussion.  He explained that in 8 weeks, we'll be married after an 11- year wonderful beginning  (Got engaged at Disney, of course, in the hot air balloon.)  We will have to talk about big purchases since these will be joint decisions, and he specifically named DVC.  I guess it was that 9th contract that put him over the line.  I assured him that I would, but he'll think I broke my promise in July.  That's when the delayed closing happens on my cute little AKV.  Glad I will have the original paperwork and these boards to prove that I did NOT break my promise. I just didn't disclose number 10.  NINE was an ODD number.


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> VGF2 is currently only available to existing members.


Existing VGF members or existing DVC members?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Mexacajun said:


> Existing VGF members or existing DVC members?


DVC members


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Red Dog Run said:


> Darn, my wonderful soon-to-be husband and I had a discussion.  He explained that in 8 weeks, we'll be married after an 11- year wonderful beginning  (Got engaged at Disney, of course, in the hot air balloon.)  We will have to talk about big purchases since these will be joint decisions, and he specifically named DVC.  I guess it was that 9th contract that put him over the line.  I assured him that I would, but he'll think I broke my promise in July.  That's when the delayed closing happens on my cute little AKV.  Glad I will have the original paperwork and these boards to prove that I did NOT break my promise. I just didn't disclose number 10.  NINE was an ODD number.


I mean you should probably tell him now.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I just sent an email to my sales guide about buying VGF2 points so that I can lock in the pricing before it changes tomorrow. I also asked (semi-seriously) if he could talk to the ROFR team and have them take the SSR contract.

Bummer, I can't get the smilies to work.


----------



## Ruttangel

brazzledazzler said:


> I
> 
> $180 for 175 points seems high. But compared to direct…


At $180 for BCV that's $17pp including dues, probably worth investing and renting rather than buying resale


----------



## JETSDAD

I'm the seller on this one.....curious to see if it will make it through ROFR or not (not that it makes a difference to me as the seller of course).

JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29


----------



## sjdrr1313

LadybugsMum said:


> I just sent an email to my sales guide about buying VGF2 points so that I can lock in the pricing before it changes tomorrow. I also asked (semi-seriously) if he could talk to the ROFR team and have them take the SSR contract.
> 
> Bummer, I can't get the smilies to work.


I think I'm going the VGF2 direct route also...trying to decide if I just buy the 85 points that I need for now or go all in for the 150 that I'll probably want eventually anyhow, lol


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I think I'm going the VGF2 direct route also...trying to decide if I just buy the 85 points that I need for now or go all in for the 150 that I'll probably want eventually anyhow, lol


Just do it


----------



## DVChris

sjdrr1313 said:


> I think I'm going the VGF2 direct route also...trying to decide if I just buy the 85 points that I need for now or go all in for the 150 that I'll probably want eventually anyhow, lol


150 and rent out the excess to recoup some funds.


----------



## Chia1974

DVChris said:


> 150 and rent out the excess to recoup some funds.


I kept telling her. I rented my first year points equal to more than 10% of down payment.


----------



## dado4

BamaGuy44 said:


> Well those are small BCV contracts, which are very hard to find and sell for a high premium. Not all BCV contracts are like that


Fidelity just put 3 small BCV contracts up for $175. So all you Feb use year peeps!


----------



## MalorieA

But are prices expected to increase for existing members for VGF2 tomorrow as well? I know the incentives are decreasing or changing. But say my plan is to get around 75 pts at VGF2 direct if Disney takes my contract in ROFR in a couple of weeks, is the price per point expected to stay around 207 for at least the next few months? (I know there’s no guarantees but I thought I remember seeing a chart somewhere)


----------



## Sandisw

MalorieA said:


> But are prices expected to increase for existing members for VGF2 tomorrow as well? I know the incentives are decreasing or changing. But say my plan is to get around 75 pts at VGF2 direct if Disney takes my contract in ROFR in a couple of weeks, is the price per point expected to stay around 207 for at least the next few months? (I know there’s no guarantees but I thought I remember seeing a chart somewhere)


As far as we know, $207 is not changing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

sjdrr1313 said:


> I think I'm going the VGF2 direct route also...trying to decide if I just buy the 85 points that I need for now or go all in for the 150 that I'll probably want eventually anyhow, lol


Have you seen the incentives at 300?


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$133-$28911-200-AKV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/8, taken 3/30


----------



## Arbogast

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$133-$28911-200-AKV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/8, taken 3/30


Sorry to hear! I'm still waiting on $128-$20480-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 7/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/16

I feel doomed!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Redheadprincess---$150-$32506-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

Arbogast said:


> Sorry to hear! I'm still waiting on $128-$20480-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 7/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/16
> 
> I feel doomed!



Yea I would not feel comfortable at this point. 

The next question is what do we do now? We could add on to an existing members account (parents) with GFV2 and then add our names to that specific contract via a deed change. The thought of the new Poly having the same restrictions as Riv to book might convince me we want direct points now especially if we have to go $140+ to get AKL resale. A lot to think about on the last day of incentives at GFV2.


----------



## Sandisw

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> Yea I would not feel comfortable at this point.
> 
> The next question is what do we do now? We could add on to an existing members account (parents) with GFV2 and then add our names to that specific contract via a deed change. The thought of the new Poly having the same restrictions as Riv to book might convince me we want direct points now especially if we have to go $140+ to get AKL resale. A lot to think about on the last day of incentives at GFV2.


 Just want to add that if your parent's membership is a blue card membership and you add the points to them, but you do less than 150, when you move them into your own membership...which is what would happen if change the owner from your parents to you, or even add your names to theirs only on the VGF contract, you will lose blue card benefits because that membership will now be below the required 150 as of today.

Not sure membership extras matter to you, but wanted you to be aware that the qualifications is based on when the contract was bought and not what else is owned.


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

Sandisw said:


> Just want to add that if your parent's membership is a blue card membership and you add the points to them, but you do less than 150, when you move them into your own membership...which is what would happen if change the owner from your parents to you, or even add your names to theirs only on the VGF contract, you will lose blue card benefits because that membership will now be below the required 150 as of today.
> 
> Not sure membership extras matter to you, but wanted you to be aware that the qualifications is based on when the contract was bought and not what else is owned.



Thank you for that information! It would be 200 points we are looking at, but that is something I didn't know so I appreciate it. 

The only direct perks really for us would be if we could use the points at RIV or new Poly (if its separate) so I am not sure the direct route makes sense for us. Even though it would be so easy to click buy and have points. Maybe I am a glutton for punishment but I think we are going to jump back into the ROFR pool here shortly.


----------



## dado4

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$150-$32506-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25


Great price and an International sell! Did they take back your other offer at $168 or are you going gold?


----------



## Redheadprincess

dado4 said:


> Great price and an International sell! Did they take back your other offer at $168 or are you going gold?


Nope, this is a different (5th try) contract. We still have another in ROFR. It seems Disney rarely takes back contracts with international sellers so we could not let this one pass by. Yes, we could end up with 2 diff uy, BCV contracts if the 4th passes, but I'm still thinking it won't.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$150-$32506-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25



Great grab!  You can pretty much take this one to the bank with it being international seller.


----------



## Ruttangel

Redheadprincess said:


> Nope, this is a different (5th try) contract. We still have another in ROFR. It seems Disney rarely takes back contracts with international sellers so we could not let this one pass by. Yes, we could end up with 2 diff uy, BCV contracts if the 4th passes, but I'm still thinking it won't.


The dollar is strong compared to other currencies atm so its a good time to sell as an International owner, maybe more bargains out there


----------



## Mexacajun

For the ROFR decisions, Is there a schedule they follow? Meaning do you find out on a certain day of the week or is it just random?


----------



## Ginamarie

dado4 said:


> Fidelity just put 3 small BCV contracts up for $175. So all you Feb use year peeps!


It’s my use year, but it kills me to pay that much for points that expire in 2042!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mexacajun said:


> For the ROFR decisions, Is there a schedule they follow? Meaning do you find out on a certain day of the week or is it just random?


Pretty random.  Could be 2 weeks.  Could be 6 weeks.  "Within 30 days" is general guidance, but not a rule.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Great grab!  You can pretty much take this one to the bank with it being international seller.


That is what we are hoping.  I had to ask listing agents if contracts were international sellers because most don't actually disclose that in the listing.


----------



## LadybugsMum

It's officially been taken! I'm waiting on a call back from my guide to get rolling on buying VGF. Apparently he has to get a new UY approved? I would think they'd want to sell the points.

LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4, taken 3/30


----------



## sjdrr1313

LadybugsMum said:


> It's officially been taken! I'm waiting on a call back from my guide to get rolling on buying VGF. Apparently he has to get a new UY approved? I would think they'd want to sell the points.
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4, taken 3/30


So are you going with 150 at VGF then?


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

LadybugsMum said:


> It's officially been taken! I'm waiting on a call back from my guide to get rolling on buying VGF. Apparently he has to get a new UY approved? I would think they'd want to sell the points.
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4, taken 3/30


They had to get approval for me to get a different UY as well.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> It's officially been taken! I'm waiting on a call back from my guide to get rolling on buying VGF. Apparently he has to get a new UY approved? I would think they'd want to sell the points.
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4, taken 3/30


Wow! This is really really last minute. Did your guide send ROFR dept a memo? I didn’t know to or your post.


----------



## Chia1974

DisneyYannuzzFam said:


> They had to get approval for me to get a different UY as well.


It wasn’t mentioned at all when I bought. I could choose any of my 3 UY I currently have.


----------



## LadybugsMum

sjdrr1313 said:


> So are you going with 150 at VGF then?


Yep!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> It wasn’t mentioned at all when I bought. I could choose any of my 3 UY I currently have.


I want a new one - Feb - to balance my points better. I'm going to be selling my Dec UY contracts soon.


----------



## Ruttangel

LadybugsMum said:


> It's officially been taken! I'm waiting on a call back from my guide to get rolling on buying VGF. Apparently he has to get a new UY approved? I would think they'd want to sell the points.
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4, taken 3/30


Wait, which emoji do I use, like, sad or love?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> Wow! This is really really last minute. Did your guide send ROFR dept a memo? I didn’t know to or your post.


 - I'm happy about it being taken which is odd for this thread.


----------



## MalorieA

LadybugsMum said:


> - I'm happy about it being taken which is odd for this thread.


So do you think that jokingly emailing the guide that you wanted it taken had anything to do with it?


----------



## LadybugsMum

MalorieA said:


> So do you think that jokingly emailing the guide that you wanted it taken had anything to do with it?



Hahah. I'm going with no based on our conversation but maybe he did.


----------



## Mexacajun

LadybugsMum said:


> - I'm happy about it being taken which is odd for this thread.


Are you getting 2021 points as well with VGF?


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> Are you getting 2021 points as well with VGF?


Not for VGF2. Opening date is June, 2022.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Mexacajun said:


> Are you getting 2021 points as well with VGF?


They aren't giving 2021 points, but I'm going with a Feb UY; so I wouldn't get 21 points anyway.

Edit: new UY has been approved and I've made my down payment. Should get docs tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Red Dog Run

CaptainAmerica said:


> I mean you should probably tell him now.


Yep.  Did.  He just shook his head and said to stop looking at the resale sites.


----------



## Sandisw

LadybugsMum said:


> It's officially been taken! I'm waiting on a call back from my guide to get rolling on buying VGF. Apparently he has to get a new UY approved? I would think they'd want to sell the points.
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4, taken 3/30



Because it’s a new membership, they always want to make sure that people understand it all, but I don’t think I have ever heard of approvals not going through when the owner insisted.

Well, they took your contract at $131…I think that proves my $120 will suffer the same fate.


----------



## Junebug2

Sandisw said:


> Because it’s a new membership, they always want to make sure that people understand it all, but I don’t think I have ever heard of approvals not going through when the owner insisted.
> 
> Well, they took your contract at $131…I think that proves my $120 will suffer the same fate.


… and my $125 SSR too!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7, taken 3/30

Kind of figured this would happen. If they take our BCV with an international seller than direct RIV may be on our future. 4 out of 4 taken since January.


----------



## MalorieA

Junebug2 said:


> … and my $125 SSR too!


And my $126 SSR. But mine’s only 80 pts so hopefully they consider that to be peanuts. …I’m hoping they leave it alone because I have big plans for those peanuts


----------



## LadybugsMum

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7, taken 3/30
> 
> Kind of figured this would happen. If they take our BCV with an international seller than direct RIV may be on our future. 4 out of 4 taken since January.


Sorry it's been taken, but It's unlikely that they'll take one from an international seller.


----------



## Sandisw

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7, taken 3/30
> 
> Kind of figured this would happen. If they take our BCV with an international seller than direct RIV may be on our future. 4 out of 4 taken since January.



I give you credit.  I could not go through this process that many times, even if I didn’t have other reasons to want direct points.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Sandisw said:


> I give you credit.  I could not go through this process that many times, even if I didn’t have other reasons to want direct points.


We really want the BCV  for the location and actually prefer the 2042 end. We will be in our early 70s in 2042 and our kids are not into Disney, so it is a win /win for us. But 5 months into this and it is exhausting.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Redheadprincess said:


> We really want the BCV  for the location and actually prefer the 2042 end. We will be in our early 70s in 2042 and our kids are not into Disney, so it is a win /win for us. But 5 months into this and it is exhausting.


Wife and I are in similiar situation. we will be 70 in 20years and really like boardwalk. After having 2 took by Disney we Found an International seller and should hopefully be hearing good news on it any day now. When it expires in 2042 we may no Longer have the health to do Disney but just incase we went ahead 3 weeks ago and bought riviera direct so that if we are still able to go to Disney we have the skyliner access to at least 2 parks
,( who knows maybe more by then) and at age 70 we can just ride our scooters right into and out of the gondoliers


----------



## Den8uml

Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30


----------



## jrbenji

Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30


----------



## Mexacajun

The wait is crazy town. Sent on 3/14 and already I have bought direct and I want to buy more direct!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

MalorieA said:


> So do you think that jokingly emailing the guide that you wanted it taken had anything to do with it?





LadybugsMum said:


> Hahah. I'm going with no based on our conversation but maybe he did.



I did ask my guide when he called back and he did not talk to anyone in the ROFR dept.


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> The wait is crazy town. Sent on 3/14 and already I have bought direct and I want to buy more direct!!


Welcome to addonitis town!
Bought 3 direct, 6 resale, sold one and went through ROFR 9 times since last May.


----------



## MalorieA

LadybugsMum said:


> I did ask my guide when he called back and he did not talk to anyone in the ROFR dept.


Lol!! Key takeaway is he didn’t say they NEVER talk to the ROFR dept


----------



## hobbes42

LadybugsMum said:


> I did ask my guide when he called back and he did not talk to anyone in the ROFR dept.





MalorieA said:


> Lol!! Key takeaway is he didn’t say they NEVER talk to the ROFR dept



This is interesting.  We've been to WDW twice this year, and both times took tours; first of CCV in January and then of VGF in March.  After the January visit, we put an offer in on 2 resale contracts for CCV after briefly talking to our guide shortly after the tour.  The conspiracy theorist in me says the guide may have put a 'hit' out on any resale contracts for CCV from us around that time.  Both were taken.
Am I paranoid?  Of course I am.  Doesn't mean any of this is true.


----------



## Sandisw

hobbes42 said:


> This is interesting.  We've been to WDW twice this year, and both times took tours; first of CCV in January and then of VGF in March.  After the January visit, we put an offer in on 2 resale contracts for CCV after briefly talking to our guide shortly after the tour.  The conspiracy theorist in me says the guide may have put a 'hit' out on any resale contracts for CCV from us around that time.  Both were taken.
> Am I paranoid?  Of course I am.  Doesn't mean any of this is true.



I am confident there is no connection.


----------



## hobbes42

Sandisw said:


> I am confident there is no connection.


Exactly what I would expect someone on the inside to say.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7, taken 3/30
> 
> Kind of figured this would happen. If they take our BCV with an international seller than direct RIV may be on our future. 4 out of 4 taken since January.


I am really blown away by how many BCV contracts that are being ROFR’d at such high prices


----------



## Dreaming of DVC

DreamingofDVC---$125-$40738-300-SSR-Sep-0/20, 264/21, 460/22, 300/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22

0 for 5.


----------



## RamblinWreck

hobbes42 said:


> Exactly what I would expect someone on the inside to say.


Sandisw is a lizard person confirmed


----------



## Sandisw

RamblinWreck said:


> Sandisw is a lizard person confirmed


New nickname. Never been called that one!!!!!  Lol.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Den8uml said:


> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30


Good price, good luck with this one.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Dreaming of DVC said:


> DreamingofDVC---$125-$40738-300-SSR-Sep-0/20, 264/21, 460/22, 300/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> 0 for 5.


Bummer!


----------



## Theta

HIRyeDVC said:


> I am really blown away by how many BCV contracts that are being ROFR’d at such high prices




I will be buying if they put BCV on with some BLT-like incentives.


----------



## dado4

Red Dog Run said:


> Yep.  Did.  He just shook his head and said to stop looking at the resale sites.


Yeah our BC points loaded yesterday and my wife tells me "now stop looking at the resale sites" so I had 2 follow up comments that got some good eye rolls
1. "But a really good Oct use year contract just come up and they'd probably just take it in ROFR anyway!"
2. "Oooh I see... so that means you only want me to look at direct deals from now on, got it!"


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Theta said:


> I will be buying if they put BCV on with some BLT-like incentives.


I don’t know. BLT has 18 more years than BCV. And yet, BCV direct costs $265pp before any incentives. That is STEEP.


----------



## brazzledazzler

dado4 said:


> Fidelity just put 3 small BCV contracts up for $175. So all you Feb use year peeps!


Yeah, I just saw those. Grab them while you can!


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$133-$28911-200-AKV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/8, taken 3/30


that’s very close to ours! $135pp but seller pays 2022 dues sorry you didn’t get it x


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t know. BLT has 18 more years than BCV. And yet, BCV direct costs $265pp before any incentives. That is STEEP.


I think a international seller is the only hope unless offer a very high price.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

20 days in limbo here...Ugh..  
I'm thinking of at least making contact with DVC direct and starting a relationship with a guide. Do I just call the number on the website?


----------



## Sandisw

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> 20 days in limbo here...Ugh..
> I'm thinking of at least making contact with DVC direct and starting a relationship with a guide. Do I just call the number on the website?



Yes!


----------



## RamblinWreck

dado4 said:


> Yeah our BC points loaded yesterday and my wife tells me "now stop looking at the resale sites" so I had 2 follow up comments that got some good eye rolls
> 1. "But a really good Oct use year contract just come up and they'd probably just take it in ROFR anyway!"
> 2. "Oooh I see... so that means you only want me to look at direct deals from now on, got it!"


Browsing resale sites just to see what pops up is a real addiction.

We should start a support group!


----------



## hobbes42

RamblinWreck said:


> We should start a support group!


Isn't that what this is?


----------



## Hopfather28

hobbes42 said:


> Isn't that what this is?


If it is...this would be like having AA meetings at the local pub.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Hopfather28 said:


> If it is...this would be like having AA meetings at the local pub.


On 10 cent beer night!


----------



## Mpeter57

hobbes42 said:


> Isn't that what this is?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## sjdrr1313

Mpeter57 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!


This is a group of enablers feeding each others' addiction, lol


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> This is a group of enablers feeding each others' addiction, lol


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


>


You are the ring leader, I have the facebook messages to prove it!!! lmao


----------



## dboules

Anyone who went in ROFR after March 8th heard anything???
We went in 3/16 and I’m ready to hear!!


----------



## Sandisw

dboules said:


> Anyone who went in ROFR after March 8th heard anything???
> We went in 3/16 and I’m ready to hear!!



We went on 3/10…thought it was 3/8…but nothing. Yet


----------



## Royal Consort

sjdrr1313 said:


> This is a group of enablers feeding each others' addiction, lol


But all with the purpose of 'saving money'. Saving money is expensive.


----------



## hglenn

dboules said:


> Anyone who went in ROFR after March 8th heard anything???
> We went in 3/16 and I’m ready to hear!!


SAME! we were 3/18....  i know I shouldn't be expecting anything yet but if they're going to take it just put me out of my misery....


----------



## hglenn

Royal Consort said:


> But all with the purpose of 'saving money'. Saving money is expensive.


My grandpa used to tell me all the time "think how much you'd save if you didn't buy it at all!"  LOL


----------



## Mpeter57

hglenn said:


> SAME! we were 3/18....  i know I shouldn't be expecting anything yet but if they're going to take it just put me out of my misery....


We also had ours sent on 3/18. No news yet. Hopefully we will all hear soon!


----------



## BeachClub2014

dboules said:


> Anyone who went in ROFR after March 8th heard anything???
> We went in 3/16 and I’m ready to hear!!



Sometimes it's better not to know as then there is still hope.


----------



## rollnstns

Mpeter57 said:


> We also had ours sent on 3/18. No news yet. Hopefully we will all hear soon!


3/18 here, as well!


----------



## Junebug2

dboules said:


> Anyone who went in ROFR after March 8th heard anything???
> We went in 3/16 and I’m ready to hear!!


March 8th for me… and crickets. I’m 100% expecting it to be taken (SSR $125). I just want to know either way so I can go on to the next one! 

I spoke with my agent who said Disney has waived plenty in that price range, but I’m not feeling hopeful based on what I’ve read here.


----------



## BamaGuy44

BeachClub2014 said:


> Sometimes it's better not to know as then there is still hope.


Schrodinger's  contract?


----------



## jessica9785

Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15


----------



## RamblinWreck

BeachClub2014 said:


> Sometimes it's better not to know as then there is still hope.


Vacations are built on hope


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7, taken 3/30
> 
> Kind of figured this would happen. If they take our BCV with an international seller than direct RIV may be on our future. 4 out of 4 taken since January.


Unbelievable.


----------



## kyakubesin

When the Concierge Team Emails just to let you know Disney is still in the process of ROFR…. this should not be allowed two weeks in. Lol. the heart attack


----------



## shand32783

kyakubesin said:


> When the Concierge Team Emails just to let you know Disney is still in the process of ROFR…. this should not be allowed two weeks in. Lol. the heart attack


Same for me. Thought either way I had heard back and got really excited.


----------



## mejones1115

kyakubesin said:


> When the Concierge Team Emails just to let you know Disney is still in the process of ROFR…. this should not be allowed two weeks in. Lol. the heart attack


We felt the same way when we got that too.  Impatiently waiting here since 3/14...hoping we'll hear something next week.  The wait is killing us    And of course addonitis already hit and we put in for another 50 point contract this past Monday.


----------



## Junebug2

mejones1115 said:


> We felt the same way when we got that too.  Impatiently waiting here since 3/14...hoping we'll hear something next week.  The wait is killing us    And of course addonitis already hit and we put in for another 50 point contract this past Monday.



Are we typically notified of ROFR results by phone or email? I keep refreshing my inbox incessantly and have my phone volume maxed . We sent 3/8!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Junebug2 said:


> Are we typically notified of ROFR results by phone or email? I keep refreshing my inbox incessantly and have my phone volume maxed . We sent 3/8!


I have always been notified by email and I've used www.dvcresalemarket.com, www.dvcstore.com , and www.*******.com.


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1

Back on the carousel!


----------



## Pens Fan

Here we go again.  We went a little higher this time after losing 2 at $160 and $161 per point.  Hopefully this will be enough to keep Mickey's greedy little hands off of it .  

Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1


----------



## bewithmickey

BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1

Not surprised, but still sad.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Junebug2 said:


> Are we typically notified of ROFR results by phone or email? I keep refreshing my inbox incessantly and have my phone volume maxed . We sent 3/8!


For us we have always been called of Rofr was exercised from our broker at DVC resale market. They told us if Disney passed the contract they will email. Alas, we never got an email.


----------



## Sandisw

Hoping all of us from 3/9 and 3/10 hear today!!!


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

Redheadprincess said:


> For us we have always been called of Rofr was exercised from our broker at DVC resale market. They told us if Disney passed the contract they will email. Alas, we never got an email.



Derek from dvcresalemarket emailed me and sent me links to jump back into the swimming pool. Assuming it just depends on the agent and how your communications had been with them previously.


----------



## Chia1974

Not good incentive for non members on VGF2 and need to buy 175 to get $2 off. Great for people who got some deals last month on resale. They are still pushing RIV and really pushing Aulani.


----------



## Klinger13

Junebug2 said:


> Are we typically notified of ROFR results by phone or email? I keep refreshing my inbox incessantly and have my phone volume maxed . We sent 3/8!


Mine was a 3/8 send that passed earlier this week. I was so afraid an email would slip by me unnoticed, but the subject line was “**WAIVER NOTICE**  DVC RESALE MARKET UPDATE…” so there was no missing that! Hope you get good news today!


----------



## snowy82

bewithmickey said:


> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> Not surprised, but still sad.


boo!!! i'm sorry. i was hoping we'd be neighbors!! what's the next move?


----------



## DisWeaver

Disweaver—$175-$28000-160-BLT-JUN-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/24

Passed ROFR 03/31 … finally


----------



## hglenn

DisWeaver said:


> Disweaver—$175-$28000-160-BLT-JUN-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/24
> 
> Passed ROFR 03/31 … finally


Wow! That's a long time to wait - jesh!  Glad you got good news!!


----------



## Sandisw

It’s official. Disney took the contract. I’ll post the details again soon.


----------



## dboules

Sandisw said:


> It’s official. Disney took the contract. I’ll post the details again soon.


Well now you get your money quicker but sad for the buyer.


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d share this article…

February 2022 Resale Prices Flat, 60% Of 2042 Resort Contracts Bought Back​


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

I’m putting this here for now because I couldn’t find the April 2022 ROFR thread but I’ll move it over to April when I find it.

AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Sandisw said:


> It’s official. Disney took the contract. I’ll post the details again soon.


UGH....As suspected.  At least the buyers have an answer.


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23-I am seller- sent 3/10, taken 4/1


----------



## hglenn

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23-I am seller- sent 3/10, taken 4/1


I feel like this wouldn't have been safe until like $140 pp....?  But it's still a total guess....


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> I feel like this wouldn't have been safe until like $140 pp....?  But it's still a total guess....


I knew it was low but I wanted a sale and priced it that way!  Sad for the buyers but hope that Disney gets me the paperwork quickly.  It says they can take up until 7 to 10 days prior to the official closing dates to get things done...which is May 12th...but they said they try to work faster than that!


----------



## Ruttangel

mrsap said:


> Thought I’d share this article…
> 
> February 2022 Resale Prices Flat, 60% Of 2042 Resort Contracts Bought Back​


OKW makes a lot of sense but BCV and BWV buybacks must mean they still get enough demand of direct sales which is mad considering the direct pricing


----------



## dlam32

dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1

Knew there was little to no chance of passing. Dang it still stings!


----------



## Sandisw

Ruttangel said:


> OKW makes a lot of sense but BCV and BWV buybacks must mean they still get enough demand of direct sales which is mad considering the direct pricing



Or, they have a different reason to taking them back now? Maybe they want to get points over the next 15 years so they own a large portion of the resort for some level of prep for what will happen when they flip it.

They don’t pay the operating cost on those points in MFs, so who knows what and why.  They change their reasonings and responses way to much to figure it all out.


----------



## Jgc014

Ruttangel said:


> OKW makes a lot of sense but BCV and BWV buybacks must mean they still get enough demand of direct sales which is mad considering the direct pricing



I find the general volume of buybacks alarming. Yes, the 2042 expirations seem to be the biggest target currently, but there is also a lot of action with AKV and SSR at surprisingly high prices (I think I saw a SSR at $150) with a large number of points. There are also some fairly high buyback prices at BLT and CCV, but due to the size of the resort, a smaller volume of transactions. 

I haven’t followed historical ROFR trends, so I don’t know if this is that unprecedented, but they must either have some big plans in the works or be okay just sitting on inventory as really they don’t move that much inventory on sold out resorts to quickly sell off what they have taken…


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Jgc014 said:


> I find the general volume of buybacks alarming. Yes, the 2042 expirations seem to be the biggest target currently, but there is also a lot of action with AKV and SSR at surprisingly high prices (I think I saw a SSR at $150) with a large number of points. There are also some fairly high buyback prices at BLT and CCV, but due to the size of the resort, a smaller volume of transactions.
> 
> I haven’t followed historical ROFR trends, so I don’t know if this is that unprecedented, but they must either have some big plans in the works or be okay just sitting on inventory as really they don’t move that much inventory on sold out resorts to quickly sell off what they have taken…


I wonder if some of the buyback on AKV has anything to do with the hard refurb next year? I don’t know. There were heavy buybacks with AKV, SSR, and OKW for a while back in 2020 right after lockdown so I’m a little bit surprised that they’re buying them back at this rate again.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Swaysui---$130-$22700-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 9/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/20, passed 1/3
> 
> Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/12
> 
> Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> Keirabella2012---$130-$21457-150-AKV-Jun-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> Hudakjr---$147-$15900-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-0/20, 10/21, 450/22, 225/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/17
> 
> jlong06 (seller)---$156-$8791-50-AKV-Aug-4/21, 44/22, 50/23- sent 1/4, passed 1/18
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$128-$29459-210-AKV-Dec-6/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/19
> 
> Riley Germanis---$140-$24507-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 12/22, passed 1/19
> 
> Bigorsmall---$132-$35916-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 362/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/9, passed 1/25
> 
> CarolG4---$136-$29717-200-AKV-Dec-396/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Kristina Carson---$135-$23609-160-AKV-Dec-30/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/13, passed 1/31
> 
> Griswel---$149-$17554-107-AKV-Oct-0/20, 214/21, 107/22, 107/23- sent 1/13, passed 2/2
> 
> Keirabella2012(Seller)---$152-$8466-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 41/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$137-$15126-100-AKV-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> mbtigger---$135-$14895-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/22
> 
> Allison270---$135-$15089-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 2/1, passed 2/23
> 
> John Gry---$154-$41609-250-AKV-Dec-250/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 2/1, passed 2/24
> 
> MountainTrio---$123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> Tabologist---$145-$7985-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/7
> 
> Happygigi---$150-$16118-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7
> 
> halldy69---$137-$15789-110-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 110/23- sent 2/3, passed 3/7
> 
> MICKIMINI---$140-$12457-80-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/10
> 
> Mkramer1121---$134-$23547-160-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 172/22, 148/23-International seller- sent 2/18, passed 3/12
> 
> LuckyEmblem---$141-$12689-80-AKV-Dec-40/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Mixie Lou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> smmora---$135-$7642-50-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Subsidized- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> Bigorsmall---$115-$319485-250-AUL-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$137-$22830-160-AUL-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/28, passed 3/3
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$125-$34189-260-AUL-Mar-0/21, 140/22, 260/23, 260/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> JC1984---$133-$12526-85-AUL-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 85/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$103-$21350-200-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 166/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/1, passed 3/22
> 
> kim5726---$108-$21092-175-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/22
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> bdoleary---$155-$24764-150-BCV-Aug-150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Closing Costs split- sent 1/19, passed 2/3
> 
> 
> DIS_Tommyboy---$160-$34351-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/11, passed 2/7
> 
> dado4---$130-$42327-300-BCV-Oct-593/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/15
> 
> JoeDisney247365---$165-$44589-250-BCV-Mar-0/21, 500/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 1/31, passed 2/23
> 
> buzzrelly---$167-$36740-220-BCV-Apr-0/21, 236/22, 220/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/3
> 
> 
> Cleeevus---$155-$33150-210-BCV-Oct-0/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 2/10, passed 3/15
> 
> PoppyJ---$172-$14144-75-BCV-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23-International Seller- sent 12/8, passed 1/4
> 
> jcardin3---$171-$18543-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 161/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/10
> 
> Tbella---$157-$33640-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> lgalexander---$169-$37853-210-BLT-Feb-420/21, 210/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> ksalem87---$155-$41592-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 12/28/2021, passed 1/18
> 
> itgirl50---$165-$35435-200-BLT-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Brandon4Bama---$170-$18457-100-BLT-Jun-20/21, 200/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 1/10, passed 1/26
> 
> Yodeling2001---$175-$28203-150-BLT-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 1/19, passed 2/4
> 
> SteveS1---$140-$22700-150-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$8750-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$170-$4500-25-BLT-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> MouseFan Down Under---$174-$29842-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 160/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11, passed 3/9
> 
> Domique---$174-$9542-50-BLT-Feb-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> Jgc014---$161-$17394-100-BLT-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23-International- sent 2/22, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> Pooh12863---$146-$16117-100-BWV-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> Mushu90---$175-$5212-25-BWV-Jun-0/21, 48/22, 25/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/14
> 
> tommcp516---$145-$41396-260-BWV-Aug-246/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/14
> 
> TrixiMouse---$150-$32540-200-BWV-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 1/24, passed 2/18
> 
> suzycute---$149-$24352-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> sachilles---$147-$22852-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/8
> 
> minorthr---$160-$7392-42-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 42/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/10
> 
> vdangelo239---$145-$8350-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 50/23- sent 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25, passed 3/17
> 
> Chia1974---$140-$25900-170-BWV-Apr-0/21, 173/22, 170/23-International seller- sent 2/26, passed 3/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8, passed 1/3
> 
> birchtree95---$70-$7145-90-HH-Oct-90/21, 90/22, 90/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/3
> 
> jenne---$99-$7489-70-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 70/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Snowy82---$129-$21421-150-OKW-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/15
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Jgc014---$135-$7712-50-OKW(E)-Jun-46/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> havertown---$135-$18147-120-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 120/22, 120/23-Delayed close 5/24- sent 1/12, passed 1/31
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19865-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 177/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/7
> 
> Daisyrey---$139-$7718-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 28/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/7
> 
> taylorpaulos---$150-$8519-50-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2, passed 1/5
> 
> Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> Kona Kouple---$158-$34098-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 106/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/17, passed 1/10
> 
> MarcW83---$160-$28889-175-PVB-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 175/23- sent 12/18, passed 1/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, passed 1/11
> 
> Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/13
> 
> xqueenoffoolsx---$166-$28611-160-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/19
> 
> jlong06---$170-$18478-100-PVB-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> Morganjacar---$164-$32800-200-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/1
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9398-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> 2Infinity&Beyond---$153-$39319-250-PVB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> Drea'sADisneyVillain---$185-$23924-125-PVB-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 1/28, passed 2/18
> 
> MommaMagic---$164-$37080-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 328/22, 220/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/18
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$175-$31500-175-PVB-Dec-0/20, 212/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/21
> 
> broadmoorglen---$165-$34846-200-PVB-Feb-0/21, 116/22, 200/23- sent 2/1, passed 2/23
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/7
> 
> Nicole6888---$165-$25559-150-PVB-Oct- 0/21, 87/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 2/15, passed 3/11
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18
> 
> ProudMommyof2---$160-$22400-130-PVB-Dec-4/20, 81/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/27, passed 3/22
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1, passed 3/22
> 
> Princesscinderella---$140-$20662-135-PVB-Apr-60/21, 135/22, 135/23-Delayed closing 7/1- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> RooFeeYoo---$160-$20975-120-PVB-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 3/2, passed 3/24
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> divaofdisney---$169-$8650-50-RIV-Apr-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Pnyc1969---$140-$30351-200-RIV-Dec-60/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/10, passed 1/27
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> smmora---$143-$8055.44-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7, passed 1/3
> 
> momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sep-160/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 12/7, passed 1/11
> 
> labmom67---$128-$26355-200-SSR-Sep-87/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> Cleeevus (Seller)---$115-$25900-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 220/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/17
> 
> Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/18
> 
> rsoxfan1---$135-$29233-200-SSR-Sep-400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> Michiada---$122-$26160-200-SSR-Mar-4/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/21, passed 2/8
> 
> nick_will-$120-$8600-80-SSR-Oct-30/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> Microbuns---$130-$25804-182-SSR-Aug-0/21, 182/22, 182/23-International Seller- sent 1/25, passed 2/9
> 
> mrsfenskie---$140-$11550-75-SSR-Oct-0/21, 71/22, 75/23-Can close 5/29/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/11
> 
> Keirabella2012---$128-$27771-200-SSR-Jun-200/21, 400/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 2/4, passed 2/27
> 
> Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/12
> 
> john7994---$125-$21996-160-SSR-Feb-160/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> VegasDisneyMom---$290-$15499-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 84/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 1/11, passed 2/11
> 
> birchtree95---$285-$46592-160-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 199/23-Delay Closing 9/19/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/23
> 
> celesta---$289-$29609-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/11
> 
> dlam32---$280-$46715-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, passed 3/14
> 
> asunutgirl---$310-$21780-68-VGC-Mar-68/21, 68/22, 68/23, 68/24- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> 
> fabricmage---$304-$29364-92-VGC-Mar-0/21, 184/22, 92/23, 92/24- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> DVChris---$270-$45097-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/24
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> eatmoreveg---$177-$9515-50-VGF-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 1/3, passed 1/14
> 
> Dis Runner---$199-$63000-300-VGF-Aug-0/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 1/5, passed 1/27
> 
> hayesdvc---$185-$19960-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/3
> 
> Lottiesmommy---$180-$13974-72-VGF-Mar-0/21, 144/22, 72/23- sent 1/22, passed 2/10
> 
> Matty B13---$185-$33551-170-VGF-Feb-0/21, 340/22, 170/23, 170/24- sent 2/11, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 4vrdreamin---$121-$33098-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-International seller- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30, passed 1/13
> 
> Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31, passed 1/14
> 
> asaj---$121-$19955-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 81/22, 150/23- sent 1/11, passed 1/26
> 
> Sydney2020---$125-$27429-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/16
> 
> clarker99---$124-$20482-150-BRV@WL-Oct-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> WxKristin---$165-$36038-204-CCV@WL-Aug-408/21, 204/22, 204/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> birchtree95 (Seller)---$166-$26745-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 157/22, 150/23-Seller Pays Closing up to $705- sent 12/16, passed 1/10
> 
> DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21, passed 1/17
> 
> Kreif12---$162-$26174-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 82/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/27, passed 1/17
> 
> DisNerd1984---$165-$14053-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 75/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/18
> 
> Princesscinderella---$155-$21003-125-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 247/22, 125/23- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, passed 1/25
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$29055-175-CCV@WL-Dec-349/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays 2021 MFs- sent 1/11, passed 1/27
> 
> DVChris---$160-$16653-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/17, passed 2/2
> 
> ABJrGuy---$170-$12800-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 10/21, 45/22, 70/23-Delayed Close in May- sent 1/20, passed 2/8
> 
> John Gry---$175-$30884-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> John Gry---$165-$23263-130-CCV@WL-Dec-138/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 2/7, passed 2/28
> 
> racho---$170-$34744-200-CCV@WL-Dec-374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/23
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfsag123---$140-$18430-120-AKV-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23- sent 2/20
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$133-$28911-200-AKV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/8
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> 
> Redheadprincess---$168-$35517-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/7
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> CincyPPL---$160-$32750-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/1
> 
> achamp---$169-$17991-100-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 51/22, 100/23- sent 2/11
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> Lucky Wall-E---$165-$23213-130-BLT-Dec-130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 3/1
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17
> 
> Hoppy-tn---$140-$38826-250-BWV-Dec-84/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 2/18
> 
> Kjdisney---$150-$8430-50-BWV-Oct-0/20, 12/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/25
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller pays 1/2 closing- sent 3/25
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$85-$5120-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 21/22- sent 1/20
> 
> jenne---$99-$7489-70-HHI-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 70/23, 70/24- sent 2/22
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Heynowirv---$131-$7468-50-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 47/22, 50/23- sent 2/23
> 
> BeachClub2014---$108-$16792-150-OKW-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/6
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> DISJeff74---$130-$15832.79-110-OKW(E)-Apr-1/21,191/22, 110/23- sent 1/21
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1
> 
> Emily921---$139-$22862-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 2/10
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$160-$12679-75-PVB-Aug-0/21, 149/22, 75/23- International Seller- sent 1/12
> 
> Dkbldev---$161-$26102-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 148/22, 150/23- sent 2/1
> 
> CanadianGoofies---$165-$17598-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 2/9
> 
> jscopes---$162-$10704-60-PVB-Sep-45/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 3/7
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> christophles---$155-$33034-200-PVB-Aug-0/21, 163/22, 247/23-seller pay MF22 used- sent 3/15
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29
> 
> Kaetau---$130-$22822-160-SSR-Oct-104/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/12
> 
> Michelleiada---$122-$24400-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 4/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller- sent 1/22
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> Vandymit---$141-$17100-110-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 190/22, 110/23- sent 2/16
> 
> davidl81(Seller)---$129-$24438-175-SSR-Dec-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/21
> 
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24
> 
> MnDisGirl---$120-$25548-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 115/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/26
> 
> LadybugsMum---$131-$22315-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/4
> 
> Sandisw (seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23-Buyer pays MF '22- sent 3/8
> 
> Klinger13---$142-$19222-125-SSR-Dec-125/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/8
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> AustinL---$195-$26060-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 23/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 1/24
> 
> jacec---$186-$19886-100-VGF-Dec-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/10
> 
> MinnieSueB---$170-$17000-100-VGF-Jun-0/20, 91/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/4
> 
> pianomanzano---$158-$20957-125-VGF-Jun-0/21, 64/22, 125/23-prorated MF '22- sent 3/6
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huskerfanatic7(Seller)---$138-$11751-75-BRV@WL-Dec-18/21, 74/22, 75/23- sent 1/12
> 
> John Gry---$116-$49412-400-BRV@WL-Apr-0/21, 231/22, 400/23- sent 1/25
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$28743-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 88/22, 175/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 3/7
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> disney_lover_UK---$129-$27400-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/9, taken 1/1
> 
> Running2disney---$140-$24440-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> Mkramer1121---$135-$22050-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> bayoumomof3---$135-$16275-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 1/29, taken 2/17
> 
> sipnride---$125-$14034-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 12/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/23
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$125-$28775-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 138/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/15
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 156/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/7, taken 3/25
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> GirlDad---$161-$9000-50-BCV-Dec-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/28, taken 1/14
> 
> Yodeling2001---$154-$29013-175-BCV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/4, taken 1/14
> 
> buzzrelly---$158-$31600-200-BCV-Apr-0/21, 347/22, 200/23- sent 1/13, taken 1/27
> 
> thank_the_phoenicians88---$160-$24000-150-BCV-Dec-0/20, 42/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays costs- sent 1/10, taken 1/28
> 
> 
> Yodeling2001---$150-$24486-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 150/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$161-$34607-200-BCV-Aug-14/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/4
> 
> Redheadprincess---$166-$49332-275-BCV-Apr-0/21, 169/22, 275/23, 275/24- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$170-$29750-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$150-$24000-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 229/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> shand32783---$153.12-$26518-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 251/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 1/26, taken 2/9
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17
> 
> Cr8tive---$162-$26749-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> chia1974---$132-$14574-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 1/6, taken 1/28
> 
> suzycute---$140-$22877-150-BWV-Oct-0/20, 126/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/13, taken 2/4
> 
> Hoppy-tn---$130-$28460-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 180/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/27, taken 2/17
> 
> Chia1974---$137-$22457-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-April 1 closing- sent 2/2, taken 2/23
> 
> CDKG---$144-$23516-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/6, taken 2/23
> 
> 1sttimelongtime---$143-$28600-200-BWV-Mar- 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/10, taken 3/4
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$29740-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 176/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/10
> 
> msh11982---$137-$21523-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/10
> 
> NeoChaos---$141.5-$30715-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> 
> MFMont---$140-$22822-150-BWV-Dec-297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/18
> 
> pinballj---$145-$16336-100-BWV-Dec-55/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/23, taken 3/22
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$140-$22902-150-BWV-Feb-139/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/3, taken 3/22
> 
> CDKG---$149-$24181-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 158/22, 150/23- sent 2/25, taken 3/22
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Ginamarie---$70-$13501-160-HH-Oct-0/20, 104/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF'21- sent 1/28- taken 2/18
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$73-$19170-250-HH-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> snowy82---$127-$21109-150-OKW-Oct-150/150,150/150,150/150, sent 1/28, taken 2/16
> 
> taylorpaulos---$135-$14909-100-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 86/22, 100/23- sent 2/1, taken 2/16
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$128-$4470-30-OKW-Aug-30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/25
> 
> birchtree95---$104-$25893-230-OKW-Aug-0/21, 144/22, 230/23- sent 2/13, taken 3/7
> 
> Calismic---$108-$24840-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23 - sent 2/8, taken 3/7
> 
> Alliejr---$97-$15300-150-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 2/3, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20, taken 1/10
> 
> mom2alix---$120-$14929-110-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 2/15, taken 3/11
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$130-$34260-250-SSR-Sep-120/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/8, taken 1/21
> 
> Yodeling2001---$120-$17935-135-SSR-Oct-0/20, 119/21, 135/22, 135/23- sent 1/19, taken 2/4
> 
> Cleeevus(Seller)---$120-$24600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 1/20, taken 2/10
> 
> jrr4885---$132-$14460-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> Chia1974(Seller)---$132-$14454-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 94/22, 100/23- sent 1/28, taken 2/17
> 
> Markmyboy---$136-$18696-124-SSR-Dec-124/21, 124/22, 124/23- sent 2/3, taken 2/23
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$128-$55311-400-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 746/22, 400/23- sent 2/4, taken 2/23
> 
> Adisneymama---$140-$48255-320-SSR-Dec-567/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/9, taken 3/3
> 
> BeWithMickey---$119-$19743-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 140/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/11, taken 3/7
> 
> Jrr4885---$130-$15578-115-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 57/23- sent 2/18, taken 3/8
> 
> brwright---$125-$27968-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 2/16, taken 3/9
> 
> RichardDis---$129-$21510-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 2/21, taken 3/11
> 
> mousehouse23---$128-$21113-150-SSR-Sep-129/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/1, taken 3/17
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$140-$21863-140-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 280/22, 140/23- sent 2/15, taken 3/17
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Harmon54---$118-$19755-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 256/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 2/14, taken 3/6
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$150-$15805-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 27/22, 100/23- sent 1/12, taken 1/27
> 
> hobbes42---$145.5-$85460-550-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 504/22, 550/23-2 contracts, 1 close- sent 1/22, taken 2/23
> 
> Pens Fan---$161-$33044-200-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 51/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 2/15, taken 3/9
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> DontTalkAboutDues NoNoNo---$60-$12752-200-VB-Oct-0/20, 268/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/17, taken 3/9


Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31


----------



## Ruttangel

Jgc014 said:


> I find the general volume of buybacks alarming. Yes, the 2042 expirations seem to be the biggest target currently, but there is also a lot of action with AKV and SSR at surprisingly high prices (I think I saw a SSR at $150) with a large number of points. There are also some fairly high buyback prices at BLT and CCV, but due to the size of the resort, a smaller volume of transactions.
> 
> I haven’t followed historical ROFR trends, so I don’t know if this is that unprecedented, but they must either have some big plans in the works or be okay just sitting on inventory as really they don’t move that much inventory on sold out resorts to quickly sell off what they have taken…


Sales at sold out WDW resorts were nearly 40% of direct sales in Feb 2022. That's really quite high but with AKV, OKW, SSR all going up to $200pp you would think that would fall sharply in April now that VGF also released


----------



## KVacc

sjdrr1313 said:


> I think I'm going the VGF2 direct route also...trying to decide if I just buy the 85 points that I need for now or go all in for the 150 that I'll probably want eventually anyhow, lol


What did you decide? We just bought 100 resale and swore we didn’t need more than that and didn’t care about blue card we were fine with being a white card peasant but this VGF deal came out and we just bought 200 direct!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> They don’t pay the operating cost on those points in MFs, so who knows what and why.  They change their reasonings and responses way to much to figure it all out.


This is why I don't think they have any desire this far out to stockpile 2042 resort points. I think they'd rather have as many points owned by members, carrying the laboring oar of MF's to fund operations and maintain capital reserves.


----------



## Poncho Pete

dlam32 said:


> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Knew there was little to no chance of passing. Dang it still stings!


I am so sorry!


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> This is why I don't think they have any desire this far out to stockpile 2042 resort points. I think they'd rather have as many points owned by members, carrying the laboring oar of MF's to fund operations and maintain capital reserves.



But the points they own have the operating costs covered by owners.  I agree it’s a far out idea but I definitely don’t think the ROFR is simply because they have a large waiting list for those resorts.

They have a reason that goes beyond that.


----------



## disneyforsix

Sandisw said:


> Or, they have a different reason to taking them back now? Maybe they want to get points over the next 15 years so they own a large portion of the resort for some level of prep for what will happen when they flip it.
> 
> They don’t pay the operating cost on those points in MFs, so who knows what and why.  They change their reasonings and responses way to much to figure it all out.


So if DVD isn't paying MF, how does that affect current owners?  Does all of the funding for CM/Mousekeeping staff come out of those funds or from somewhere else?  Hopefully the buybacks won't cause MF's to increase at a faster pace for those resorts, if that is the case.  Each resort is a separate entity where the MF stays with that resort, correct?  Sorry for all the newbie DVC questions, lol.


----------



## Sandisw

disneyforsix said:


> So if DVD isn't paying MF, how does that affect current owners?  Does all of the funding for CM/Mousekeeping staff come out of those funds or from somewhere else?  Hopefully the buybacks won't cause MF's to increase at a faster pace for those resorts, if that is the case.  Each resort is a separate entity where the MF stays with that resort, correct?  Sorry for all the newbie DVC questions, lol.



My understanding is that all operational costs are now divided amongst the rest of the owners.  DVD guarantees the rate in exchange for not paying.

So, in the end, yes, them holding points can indeed mean owners pay more fees. But, we are straying off topic.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> My understanding is that all operational costs are now divided amongst the rest of the owners.  DVD guarantees the rate in exchange for not paying.
> 
> So, in the end, yes, them holding points can indeed mean owners pay more fees. But, we are straying off topic.


But MF’s are a pro rata share of points for declarer units. I struggle to believe that, assuming an extreme example, Disney were to buy back 20% of points for declared units, that those operating expenses and capital improvement funds would be redistributed to the remaining 80% of the points held by members. 

I’d need to see where in the POS that is stipulated.


----------



## shand32783

dlam32 said:


> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Knew there was little to no chance of passing. Dang it still stings!


Waiting for mine about the same day/price of yours. I'll keep trying. Thankfully I don't need the points for any specific vacation at this point. Try try again.


----------



## larry47591

_if they own points they have to pay MF just like everyone else.  Not sure why anyone would believe other wise. If that was the case they would just take everything in rofr because it wouldn’t cost them anything after they make money reselling it.  

If they buy back points they are an owner just like all of us  _


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> But MF’s are a pro rata share of points for declarer units. I struggle to believe that, assuming an extreme example, Disney were to buy back 20% of points for declared units, that those operating expenses and capital improvement funds would be redistributed to the remaining 80% of the points held by members.
> 
> I’d need to see where in the POS that is stipulated.


 It is in the annual dues budget notice every year.  Here is the language and I bolded the part that says they don't pay it on unsold Ownership interests. 

Developer Guarantee - DVD has agreed to guarantee to each Purchaser and Owner that they will only be required to pay an assessment for operating expenses of $5.5383 per Vacation Point through December 31, 2022, exclusive of ad valorem taxes which are billed separately. In consideration of this guarantee and pursuant to Florida law,* DVD will be excused from the payment of its share of the expenses which otherwise would have been assessed against its unsold Ownership Interests during the term of the guarantee.* As a consequence of this exemption, during the term of this guarantee, existing Owners and current Purchasers will not be specially assessed with regard to Common Expenses, except as hereinafter provided, if Common Expenses exceed the guarantee per Vacation Point amount and DVD will pay any difference between actual expenses and assessments collected from all Owners and income from other sources. Amounts expended for any insurance coverage required by law or the Condominium Documents to be maintained by the Association and depreciation expense related to real property shall be excluded from the calculation of the Developer obligation except that for real property used for the production of fees, revenue or other income depreciation expense shall be excluded only to the extent they exceed the net income from the production of such fees, revenue or other income. DVD will pay such expenses as needed to meet expenses as they are incurred. However, any expenses incurred during the guarantee period resulting from a natural disaster or an act of God, which are not covered by insurance proceeds from the insurance maintained by the Association, will be assessed against all Owners owning Ownership Interests on the date of such natural disaster or act of God, or their successors or assigns, including DVD as to its unsold Ownership Interest, provided that during any period of time DVD controls the Association pursuant to Section 718.301, Florida Statutes, the Association maintains all insurance coverages required by Section 721.165, Florida Statutes. DVD reserves the right, but is under no obligation, to extend and/or increase the amount of this guarantee for one (1) or more periods of one (1) year each after the expiration of this guarantee period on December 31, 2022, as permitted by Florida law.


----------



## larry47591

Sandisw said:


> It is in the annual dues budget notice every year.  Here is the language and I bolded the part that says they don't pay it on unsold Ownership interests.
> 
> Developer Guarantee - DVD has agreed to guarantee to each Purchaser and Owner that they will only be required to pay an assessment for operating expenses of $5.5383 per Vacation Point through December 31, 2022, exclusive of ad valorem taxes which are billed separately. In consideration of this guarantee and pursuant to Florida law,* DVD will be excused from the payment of its share of the expenses which otherwise would have been assessed against its unsold Ownership Interests during the term of the guarantee.* As a consequence of this exemption, during the term of this guarantee, existing Owners and current Purchasers will not be specially assessed with regard to Common Expenses, except as hereinafter provided, if Common Expenses exceed the guarantee per Vacation Point amount and DVD will pay any difference between actual expenses and assessments collected from all Owners and income from other sources. Amounts expended for any insurance coverage required by law or the Condominium Documents to be maintained by the Association and depreciation expense related to real property shall be excluded from the calculation of the Developer obligation except that for real property used for the production of fees, revenue or other income depreciation expense shall be excluded only to the extent they exceed the net income from the production of such fees, revenue or other income. DVD will pay such expenses as needed to meet expenses as they are incurred. However, any expenses incurred during the guarantee period resulting from a natural disaster or an act of God, which are not covered by insurance proceeds from the insurance maintained by the Association, will be assessed against all Owners owning Ownership Interests on the date of such natural disaster or act of God, or their successors or assigns, including DVD as to its unsold Ownership Interest, provided that during any period of time DVD controls the Association pursuant to Section 718.301, Florida Statutes, the Association maintains all insurance coverages required by Section 721.165, Florida Statutes. DVD reserves the right, but is under no obligation, to extend and/or increase the amount of this guarantee for one (1) or more periods of one (1) year each after the expiration of this guarantee period on December 31, 2022, as permitted by Florida law.


Yes but this refers to what they can’t sell they are require to own or for new resorts for what is declared but not sold.  this does not refer to what was bought back.


----------



## larry47591

larry47591 said:


> Yes but this refers to what they can’t sell they are require to own or for new resorts for what is declared but not sold.  this does not refer to what was bought back.



Buy backs considered sold property. There is a reason they slow down on buy backs around Christmas


----------



## Sandisw

larry47591 said:


> Yes but this refers to what they can’t sell they are require to own or for new resorts for what is declared but not sold.  this does not refer to what was bought back.


That is not my understanding (and how it was explained to me).  Once bought back, those points are available for sale again so they are indeed considered unsold Ownership interests.


----------



## larry47591

Sandisw said:


> That is not my understanding.  Once bought back, those points are available for sale again so they are indeed considered unsold Ownership interests.


Once it is 100 percent declared they can undeclared it.  Once a resort is sold out you are buying resale whether it’s from an individual or Disney


----------



## Sandisw

larry47591 said:


> Once it is 100 percent declared they can undeclared it.  Once a resort is sold out you are buying resale whether it’s from an individual or Disney


When you buy direct, you have no idea if those points were previously sold.  You buy them from DVD and they are just as new as any other points.  It is why they don't come with restrictions because they are now developer points.   It is why DVD doesn't keep the contract intact and can break it up and sell it however they want.  No different than prior to being sold to someone else.  As I said, I reached out when I first read this to find out what it meant and was told it applies to all points owned by DVD.

Its a great conversation so if anyone wants to continue, then let's start a new thread.  But, they would not be guaranteeing owners to cover shortfalls in exchange for not paying the fee if it didn't include all the points they now own.


----------



## DonMacGregor

I still struggle to believe Disney could ostensibly buy back 50% of all points in circulation at ABC resort, and then turn around and increase MF’s by 100% to compensate for the shortfall. If that was the case, then ideally Disney would sell out a resort, buy back half the points (or more), use them for cash sales, and leave the remaining owners to foot the bill for all maintenance on 100% of the resort.


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> I still struggle to believe Disney could ostensibly buy back 50% of all points in circulation at ABC resort, and then turn around and increase MF’s by 100% to compensate for the shortfall. If that was the case, then ideally Disney would sell out a resort, buy back half the points (or more), use them for cash sales, and leave the remaining owners to foot the bill for all maintenance on 100% of the resort.



Remember, they do have to cover the shortfall if the per point is not enough…so, in truth, I don’t think numbers would work out to do what you suggest. It just wouldn’t make financial sense to own under those terms.

But, taking a few thousand extra points here and there for whatever reason isn’t going to make a big dent in what owners have to cover. Just saying that I don’t think that ROFR points are always taken just to fill waitlists.


----------



## Mexacajun

Mexacajun said:


> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14


I am so ready for either decision. Just want it so I can move on. This is painful.


----------



## dlam32

shand32783 said:


> Waiting for mine about the same day/price of yours. I'll keep trying. Thankfully I don't need the points for any specific vacation at this point. Try try again.


Fingers crossed for you. They can't take them all right?!


----------



## Erik Rhoda

Disney must be getting ready to have a special sale on BCV .  I think we can look to the recent offering at BLT for a idea of what they will offer. It would explain all the buy backs.


----------



## Mexacajun

Erik Rhoda said:


> Disney must be getting ready to have a special sale on BCV .  I think we can look to the recent offering at BLT for a idea of what they will offer. It would explain all the buy backs.


What has been the BLT offer?


----------



## Erik Rhoda

162-40,500-250-BLT-FEB-0/21-0/22-250/23-sent 3/31


----------



## Sandisw

Erik Rhoda said:


> Disney must be getting ready to have a special sale on BCV .  I think we can look to the recent offering at BLT for a idea of what they will offer. It would explain all the buy backs.



The BLT offer was before VGF went on sale. They now have that to sell.  It wouldn’t make a lot of sense to add BCV to the mix until they give this a chance.


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> The BLT offer was before VGF went on sale. They now have that to sell.  It wouldn’t make a lot of sense to add BCV to the mix until they give this a chance.


What kind of incentives were we seeing with that? Just curious.


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> What kind of incentives were we seeing with that? Just curious.



From DVC Fan:


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> From DVC Fan:





Sandisw said:


> From DVC Fan:
> 
> View attachment 659456


Wow. That is pretty good. What was the asking price before incentives.


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> Wow. That is pretty good. What was the asking price before incentives.


 It is $245.


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> It is $245.


Ahhh. Ok. So resale still crushes it.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Mexacajun said:


> Ahhh. Ok. So resale still crushes it.


Most definitely. But it wasn’t a bad alternative for those looking for 300+ points and were looking for something other than Riv or Aulani.


----------



## Pens Fan

Well, we just can't help ourselves .  Yesterday afternoon a new CCV listing popped up in our Sep UY.   It's a loaded 200 point contract (103 points banked from 2020, 400 points coming 9/1/22).  Priced at $165 pp.  I mean how could we resist, right ???

We put in a full price offer as we've had two taken at $160 and $161 (with seller paying MF's) and don't want to lose it to ROFR over a few hundred dollars.  It's still in the range that they are taking, but of the 5 contracts we've signed lately this is the one I'm most excited about.  So far, we've lost 2, have one that I'll be shocked if it passes (another $160 pp - though on this one we are paying MF) and another with a fair shot besides this one.  Never give up, friends!  They can't take them all!!

We signed everything last night, and I'll post the string once it's gone to ROFR - probably Monday.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Pens Fan said:


> Well, we just can't help ourselves .  Yesterday afternoon a new CCV listing popped up in our Sep UY.   It's a loaded 200 point contract (103 points banked from 2020, 400 points coming 9/1/22).  Priced at $165 pp.  I mean how could we resist, right ???
> 
> We put in a full price offer as we've had two taken at $160 and $161 (with seller paying MF's) and don't want to lose it to ROFR over a few hundred dollars.  It's still in the range that they are taking, but of the 5 contracts we've signed lately this is the one I'm most excited about.  So far, we've lost 2, have one that I'll be shocked if it passes (another $160 pp - though on this one we are paying MF) and another with a fair shot besides this one.  Never give up, friends!  They can't take them all!!
> 
> We signed everything last night, and I'll post the string once it's gone to ROFR - probably Monday.


Good luck! That is a great loaded contract and price. Prime example of how great buying resale is.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I think with all the buybacks that Disney can take them and sell them on quickly for a profit that’s still worth the effort. 

$60-$80 pp at Saratoga is still a sizeable profit. With all the contracts that adds up quick.


----------



## mvenez

Pens Fan said:


> Well, we just can't help ourselves .  Yesterday afternoon a new CCV listing popped up in our Sep UY.   It's a loaded 200 point contract (103 points banked from 2020, 400 points coming 9/1/22).  Priced at $165 pp.  I mean how could we resist, right ???
> 
> We put in a full price offer as we've had two taken at $160 and $161 (with seller paying MF's) and don't want to lose it to ROFR over a few hundred dollars.  It's still in the range that they are taking, but of the 5 contracts we've signed lately this is the one I'm most excited about.  So far, we've lost 2, have one that I'll be shocked if it passes (another $160 pp - though on this one we are paying MF) and another with a fair shot besides this one.  Never give up, friends!  They can't take them all!!
> 
> We signed everything last night, and I'll post the string once it's gone to ROFR - probably Monday.


Best of luck!  I saw that one last night as I've been stalking the CCV resales but looking for an August UY.  That's a great deal.  

I have one pending at ROFR at $164 since 3/14.  It's going to be close but I'm hoping to at least hear next week so that I can move on if need be.  Just stalking to be ready just in case.


----------



## Poncho Pete

Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11


----------



## hobbes42

Pens Fan said:


> Well, we just can't help ourselves . Yesterday afternoon a new CCV listing popped up in our Sep UY. It's a loaded 200 point contract (103 points banked from 2020, 400 points coming 9/1/22). Priced at $165 pp. I mean how could we resist, right ???
> 
> We put in a full price offer as we've had two taken at $160 and $161 (with seller paying MF's) and don't want to lose it to ROFR over a few hundred dollars. It's still in the range that they are taking, but of the 5 contracts we've signed lately this is the one I'm most excited about. So far, we've lost 2, have one that I'll be shocked if it passes (another $160 pp - though on this one we are paying MF) and another with a fair shot besides this one. Never give up, friends! They can't take them all!!





mvenez said:


> Best of luck! I saw that one last night as I've been stalking the CCV resales but looking for an August UY. That's a great deal.
> 
> I have one pending at ROFR at $164 since 3/14. It's going to be close but I'm hoping to at least hear next week so that I can move on if need be. Just stalking to be ready just in case.



I've been stalking June CCV's for a while.  Had 2 taken a month ago, and 3 sitting in ROFR review right now.  Glad we're not looking for the same UY!  Best of luck!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Lee Matthews said:


> I think with all the buybacks that Disney can take them and sell them on quickly for a profit that’s still worth the effort.
> 
> $60-$80 pp at Saratoga is still a sizeable profit. With all the contracts that adds up quick.


Thing is the direct price is now $200 at SSR and VGF is $207. People will go for VGF I see no sense in why Disney is buying back SSR or AKV for that matter.


----------



## mvenez

hobbes42 said:


> I've been stalking June CCV's for a while.  Had 2 taken a month ago, and 3 sitting in ROFR review right now.  Glad we're not looking for the same UY!  Best of luck!


Thanks and right back at you.  There are several new June ones showing up in the last day-  have fun!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Pens Fan said:


> Well, we just can't help ourselves .  Yesterday afternoon a new CCV listing popped up in our Sep UY.   It's a loaded 200 point contract (103 points banked from 2020, 400 points coming 9/1/22).  Priced at $165 pp.  I mean how could we resist, right ???
> 
> We put in a full price offer as we've had two taken at $160 and $161 (with seller paying MF's) and don't want to lose it to ROFR over a few hundred dollars.  It's still in the range that they are taking, but of the 5 contracts we've signed lately this is the one I'm most excited about.  So far, we've lost 2, have one that I'll be shocked if it passes (another $160 pp - though on this one we are paying MF) and another with a fair shot besides this one.  Never give up, friends!  They can't take them all!!
> 
> We signed everything last night, and I'll post the string once it's gone to ROFR - probably Monday.


Good Luck!


----------



## Pens Fan

hobbes42 said:


> I've been stalking June CCV's for a while.  Had 2 taken a month ago, and 3 sitting in ROFR review right now.  Glad we're not looking for the same UY!  Best of luck!


Thanks!

Same to you.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Cyberc1978 said:


> Thing is the direct price is now $200 at SSR and VGF is $207. People will go for VGF I see no sense in why Disney is buying back SSR or AKV for that matter.



Money prospective totally agree but I think some like me if I was looking just don’t like the GF


----------



## Junebug2

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8


Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2

No surprise there… on to the next one…


----------



## Cyberc1978

Lee Matthews said:


> Money prospective totally agree but I think some like me if I was looking just don’t like the GF


I assume (sorry if I’m wrong) that if you buy SSR that you will use them as SAP and not strictly stay at SSR? If using them as SAP then VGF makes more sense direct due to the lower dues but also the higher resale price.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Cyberc1978 said:


> I assume (sorry if I’m wrong) that if you buy SSR that you will use them as SAP and not strictly stay at SSR? If using them as SAP then VGF makes more sense direct due to the lower dues but also the higher resale price.



I guess it depends on how you use your points. I think a lot of people buy at Saratoga because they love Saratoga rather than just for SAP.

I go by the idea on that you buy where you really want to stay


----------



## Cyberc1978

Lee Matthews said:


> I guess it depends on how you use your points. I think a lot of people buy at Saratoga because they love Saratoga rather than just for SAP.
> 
> I go by the idea on that you buy where you really want to stay


Yeah or at least you buy where you don’t mind staying. 
Even though I think that SSR have nicely renovated rooms their main pool really stink so my SSR points are only for SAP and I assume most others are too. Hands down i would use all of my points as SAP if I had to.


----------



## redboat45

Lee Matthews said:


> I guess it depends on how you use your points. I think a lot of people buy at Saratoga because they love Saratoga rather than just for SAP.
> 
> I go by the idea on that you buy where you really want to stay


We bought at SSR summer of 2020 after the remodel of the room because the 1 bedroom now has 3 sleeping surfaces so each of my kids can have their own bed!  We plan on using them at SSR most of the time with hopefully some trading into BLT!


----------



## aprilb123

aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1


----------



## brazzledazzler

Pens Fan said:


> Well, we just can't help ourselves .  Yesterday afternoon a new CCV listing popped up in our Sep UY.   It's a loaded 200 point contract (103 points banked from 2020, 400 points coming 9/1/22).  Priced at $165 pp.  I mean how could we resist, right ???
> 
> We put in a full price offer as we've had two taken at $160 and $161 (with seller paying MF's) and don't want to lose it to ROFR over a few hundred dollars.  It's still in the range that they are taking, but of the 5 contracts we've signed lately this is the one I'm most excited about.  So far, we've lost 2, have one that I'll be shocked if it passes (another $160 pp - though on this one we are paying MF) and another with a fair shot besides this one.  Never give up, friends!  They can't take them all!!
> 
> We signed everything last night, and I'll post the string once it's gone to ROFR - probably Monday.



We're Sept UY too... definitely harder to find contracts with that UY. Grab it when you see it! Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## Ruttangel

Cyberc1978 said:


> I assume (sorry if I’m wrong) that if you buy SSR that you will use them as SAP and not strictly stay at SSR? If using them as SAP then VGF makes more sense direct due to the lower dues but also the higher resale price.


Correct, VGF great value SAP contract,  10 years more than SSR too


----------



## perchy

Ruttangel said:


> Correct, VGF great value SAP contract,  10 years more than SSR too



I am excited about my 50-point VGF add-on. My husband and daughter love VGF. I will likely pass the contract on to my daughter eventually. I imagine we’ll split stays from time to time, but I mostly liked the SAP idea.

Our travel plans are really inconsistent so if I can use them for Riviera even…wow, that’d make me really happy. Or Hilton Head because we are that much closer to it and can be flexible with availability.


----------



## Mexacajun

Ruttangel said:


> Correct, VGF great value SAP contract,  10 years more than SSR too


What is SAP? Can’t find that in the acronym list?


----------



## christophles

Mexacajun said:


> What is SAP? Can’t find that in the acronym list?


Sleep around points


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Mexacajun said:


> What is SAP? Can’t find that in the acronym list?


Sleep Around Points. Referred to points bought cheap to use anywhere at 7 months.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Sleep Around Points. Referred to points bought cheap to use anywhere at 7 months.


AKA subsidized Aulani points.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> AKA subsidized Aulani points.


Yes! Or VGF2 direct points!


----------



## hglenn

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yes! Or VGF2 direct points!


RIV direct?? New member here. We like RIV better… but could end up being SAP for certain room types….


----------



## Ruttangel

Mexacajun said:


> What is SAP? Can’t find that in the acronym list?


It’s kind of outlined in this link but you can slot in your own target price to see how cheap it is for use at 7 months. If PVB was bought at $150 or VGF at $160 then they would be no.1

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/best-economical-dvc-resorts-to-purchase-fall-2021/

However, this analysis falls down when booking at 11 months as you need a lot more points at some resorts. Using average ROFR data this comes out as (RIV never ROFR so use average sale price)



But even this analysis falls down too as most people use their points in more of a hybrid way of SAP and home booking.

In reality though once you buy in you just seem to forget about all of this and blow all your points upgrading to 1/2BR and that’s when addonitis kicks in


----------



## Chia1974

Ruttangel said:


> It’s kind of outlined in this link but you can slot in your own target price to see how cheap it is for use at 7 months. If PVB was bought at $150 or VGF at $160 then they would be no.1
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/best-economical-dvc-resorts-to-purchase-fall-2021/
> 
> However, this analysis falls down when booking at 11 months as you need a lot more points at some resorts. Using average ROFR data this comes out as (RIV never ROFR so use average sale price)
> 
> View attachment 659692
> 
> But even this analysis falls down too as most people use their points in more of a hybrid way of SAP and home booking.
> 
> In reality though once you buy in you just seem to forget about all of this and blow all your points upgrading to 1/2BR and that’s when addonitis kicks in


For an upcoming trip this month we’re staying at BWV studio for 4 nights and two bedroom at SSR for 2 nights. We are 4 people, clearly don’t need a two bedroom. But found an owner was willing to let go 94 points for $1000 for the two bedroom. I then rented my own 72 points I used to book OKW one bedroom for $1650. SSR two bedroom cost me $350 for two nights. Gotta love a deal!


----------



## Mexacajun

Ruttangel said:


> It’s kind of outlined in this link but you can slot in your own target price to see how cheap it is for use at 7 months. If PVB was bought at $150 or VGF at $160 then they would be no.1
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/best-economical-dvc-resorts-to-purchase-fall-2021/
> 
> However, this analysis falls down when booking at 11 months as you need a lot more points at some resorts. Using average ROFR data this comes out as (RIV never ROFR so use average sale price)
> 
> View attachment 659692
> 
> But even this analysis falls down too as most people use their points in more of a hybrid way of SAP and home booking.
> 
> In reality though once you buy in you just seem to forget about all of this and blow all your points upgrading to 1/2BR and that’s when addonitis kicks in


This is a really nice breakdown. Thanks for sharing. There is definitely a logical way to look at all of the economics of it but as you have said, emotions take over and you just burn the points in every which way. At the end of the day it is a luxury purchase and I imagine for many, especially after the purchase price is paid off, the economics of it, goes out the window.


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> This is a really nice breakdown. Thanks for sharing. There is definitely a logical way to look at all of the economics of it but as you have said, emotions take over and you just burn the points in every which way. At the end of the day it is a luxury purchase and I imagine for many, especially after the purchase price is paid off, the economics of it, goes out the window.


I love cash as much as I love Disney


----------



## DKZB

Mexacajun said:


> This is a really nice breakdown. Thanks for sharing. There is definitely a logical way to look at all of the economics of it but as you have said, emotions take over and you just burn the points in every which way. At the end of the day it is a luxury purchase and I imagine for many, especially after the purchase price is paid off, the economics of it, goes out the window.



The simple solution I’ve found is to only buy points at SAP prices! I currently own SSR, VGF and BLT. All are SAP!

Also, if you wait long enough, prices tend to rise and they will become SAP prices by comparison to then current prices.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hglenn said:


> RIV direct?? New member here. We like RIV better… but could end up being SAP for certain room types….


I think SAPs usually have low annual dues and I don’t think Riviera meets that.


----------



## gisele2

DKZB said:


> Also, if you wait long enough, prices tend to rise and they will become SAP prices by comparison to then current prices.


Yes indeed, was fortunate enough to buy BLT and BCV cheap , so the two are SAP points now!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think SAPs usually have low annual dues and I don’t think Riviera meets that.


For me it depends if you're going to be booking within 7 months in the first place or if you're going to do the 11/7 two-step. If you're going to book at 11 and then switch at 7, VGF is going to cause borrowing problems.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> For me it depends if you're going to be booking within 7 months in the first place or if you're going to do the 11/7 two-step. If you're going to book at 11 and then switch at 7, VGF is going to cause borrowing problems.


Are you referring to the borrowing glitch?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Are you referring to the borrowing glitch?


No, the points chart. 

If you have 100 points, you're going to need to borrow to book a week in a VGF studio. If your plan is to switch to a different resort at 7 months because these are SAPs, then you just borrowed points for no reason.


----------



## gskywalker

Chia1974 said:


> AKA subsidized Aulani points.


 Or in my case my SAP are regular AUL points.  Dues are higher but buying them for $70 pp makes them perfect for it.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> No, the points chart.
> 
> If you have 100 points, you're going to need to borrow to book a week in a VGF studio. If your plan is to switch to a different resort at 7 months because these are SAPs, then you just borrowed points for no reason.


Good point!


gskywalker said:


> Or in my case my SAP are regular AUL points.  Dues are higher but buying them for $70 pp makes them perfect for it.


this is a great point. My math tells me I need to own my subsidized dues contract for 7 years to make up the extra $ I spent over a regular AUL contract In dues. Worth it? Probably not if I end up selling before then


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> AKA subsidized Aulani points.


I'm doing my very best to avoid buying AUL direct right now but I'm so tempted.

Current: 200 SSR resale, 100 AKV resale

Considering: Sell all my resale points and buy 300 direct, but I want a big fat incentive

The spread on Aulani's 300 point incentive, plus [redacted] additional discount, versus what I could sell my resale contracts for is so slim. Aulani is my favorite resort in the portfolio but I won't go there more than once every three years at most, and I really don't like the idea of not having ANYTHING to book at WDW at 11 months.

I need a $40 incentive at OKW or AKV...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm doing my very best to avoid buying AUL direct right now but I'm so tempted.
> 
> Current: 200 SSR resale, 100 AKV resale
> 
> Considering: Sell all my resale points and buy 300 direct, but I want a big fat incentive
> 
> The spread on Aulani's 300 point incentive, plus [redacted] additional discount, versus what I could sell my resale contracts for is so slim. Aulani is my favorite resort in the portfolio but I won't go there more than once every three years at most, and I really don't like the idea of not having ANYTHING to book at WDW at 11 months.
> 
> I need a $40 incentive at OKW or AKV...


You should have bought the crazy AUL fire sale they did in December. $133pp for 300+ points was it? I think you might haveto wait awhile for the incentives you’re looking for.


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm doing my very best to avoid buying AUL direct right now but I'm so tempted.
> 
> Current: 200 SSR resale, 100 AKV resale
> 
> Considering: Sell all my resale points and buy 300 direct, but I want a big fat incentive
> 
> The spread on Aulani's 300 point incentive, plus [redacted] additional discount, versus what I could sell my resale contracts for is so slim. Aulani is my favorite resort in the portfolio but I won't go there more than once every three years at most, and I really don't like the idea of not having ANYTHING to book at WDW at 11 months.
> 
> I need a $40 incentive at OKW or AKV...



I was tempted too during the December sale but in the end, I can’t justify not having anything at 11 months for those hard to book times of the year.

I would much rather own 300 direct at VGF for $179/point than at AUL at $133/point


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> I was tempted too during the December sale but in the end, I can’t justify not having anything at 11 months for those hard to book times of the year.
> 
> I would much rather own 300 direct at VGF for $179/point than at AUL at $133/point


Yah but I hate VGF.


----------



## pangyal

Theta said:


> Not sure about that, but I hope so.


Sorry to disappoint lol. It's all manually done- the tool is just for you guys to create the string that goes on the list !


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yah but I hate VGF.


I don’t think I HATE any resort. No matter what, I’m on vacation so all good.


----------



## pangyal

Please use the new thread, all!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ctions-formatting-tool.3878357/#post-63903851


----------

